# Corsair Obsidian 250D Club



## Torvi

*Corsair Obsidian 250D Mini ITX*




*Overview:*
If you want to build a Mini ITX system without sacrificing expansion, flexibility, or performance, the Obsidian Series 250D is your answer. Though it's small on the outside, the 250D has room for standard components like a full-size 5.25" optical drive, a full-length GPU, a 240mm radiator, and even a full-size ATX power supply.

The sleek aluminum front fascia provides the striking yet subtle design that Obsidian Series cases are known for, and a top window gives you a close-up view of your high-performance components. The 250D is a great choice if you want full size performance in a small space.

*Case Specifications:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Aluminum front fascia and thick steel construction
Overall dimensions: 290mm (H) x 277mm (W) x 351mm (D)
Top window for component visibility
Thumbscrew backplate removal for PSU and hard drive access
Easily removed dust filters on all intakes
Simultaneously fit two 3.5"/2.5" drives, two 2.5" drives, one 5.25" drive, a full sized PSU, a 290mm long GPU, and a 240mm radiator
Front panel USB 3.0, headphone and mic ports, and power and reset buttons
Innovative three panel removal for sides and top panel, with thumbscrews
Front fan 200mm, 140mm, or 120mm compatible (AF140L 140mm included)
Side fans dual 120mm compatible (AF120L 120mm included)
Rear fans dual 80mm compatible
Tons of cable routing tie downs for easy cable maintenance
Tool free installation of all drives




*Reviews:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




http://www.anandtech.com/show/7710/corsair-obsidian-250d-case-review
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/corsair_obsidian_250d_review,1.html
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2014/01/21/corsair-obsidian-250d-review/1
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/01/21/corsair_obsidian_series_250d_miniitx_case_review
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/corsair_obsidian_250d_review,1.html
http://www.legitreviews.com/corsair-obsidian-250d-mini-itx-pc-chassis-review_134352
http://techreport.com/review/25938/corsair-obsidian-series-250d-case-reviewed
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/chassis/64817-corsair-obsidian-series-250d/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdzsEXr2Kq8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXIFFCUr6jg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjEjopGRv_g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAGUrdXLXmg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5LuNUpvLWI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n85xxrCHnyg




*Official Product Page:*
http://www.corsair.com/us/pc-cases/obsidian-series-pc-case/obsidian-series-250d-mini-itx-pc-case.html

*Tips & Tricks*


Put some of your cables to go under your motherboard, the space between PSU and mobo is enough for routing some of misc cables
For Corsair H100i users. You can route your USB 3.0 front panel cables between heatsink and frame which will make it much better space efficient.
*If you decide to buy corsair h100i GTX cpu cooler be wary as it wont fit with standard fans, you will need to order slim ones as the clearance is veeery thin with standard fans*
You can remove one of HDD trays if it's not being used and shove some of PSU cables in there.

*Hall of Mods*


Spoiler: Devastator 250d by omrheadshoto









Asus Impact Motherboard
Intel i7-4770K
16GB Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400mhz
EVGA GTX 780ti Superclocked
Corsair Force GT 120GB SSD
750GB WD Black HDD
Fully Watercooled






Spoiler: nwkrep82 watercooled powerhouse

















SYSTEM SPECS:


CPU: Intel Core i5 4670K
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Impact
Memory: G.Skill Trident X Series 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 2400
Storage: Samsung Evo 120GB ssd
GPU: Sapphire Reference R9-290x

COOLING:

CPU: Corsair H100i w/ 2 Corsair PWM SP120 Performance Edition fans for cpu cooling
CASE: 2 Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PC-P 80mm x 15mm Ultra Silent PWM fans for case exaust
GPU: NZXT G10 bracket; Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PE-P 92mm x 25mm Ultra Quiet PWM fan for VRM cooling and NZXT X40 w/ 1 Corsair AF140 and 1 AF140 LED fans PP on rad; Heatkiller backplate


----------



## exzacklyright

Not mine but one of the first builds I've seen: http://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/1xhnpv/build_complete_nightwing_my_corsair_250d_build/

Pix: http://imgur.com/a/RUtiU


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Not mine but one of the first builds I've seen: http://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/1xhnpv/build_complete_nightwing_my_corsair_250d_build/
> 
> Pix: http://imgur.com/a/RUtiU


Nice! His build looks very similar to mine. I'm going to play around with mine and swap in an air cooler and install some rear fans.

Also, if anyone has suggestions on how to run this club or adding info, tips, etc just PM me or post in this thread.


----------



## h0mesauce

Way to take the initiative







I should have a build up this week to join you.

3570k - Asus P877I - 8GB 1866 - H100i - Asus 770 - Samsung Evo 120 and WD Blk 1 TB


----------



## weredawg

Thanks for starting this. I'll join/post once I complete my build (hopefully this weekend)


----------



## 303869

Yeah thanks for the thread! Hope to have my 250D by this time next week


----------



## CaptainZombie




----------



## weredawg

Case is going to arrive tomorrow!







but no word when my motherboard will show up though :/
This is my first major change. So what do you guys do when changing motherboards?

Anyways. I currently have a Corsair TX650 (V2) PSU and that's a lot of unnecessary cables. So I was thinking of going down to a semi-modular, if not fully modular, PSU. I really do want one of the RM series PSUs from Corsair but Newegg has a $20 rebate offer going on right now with the CX M PSU line. So according to PC Partpicker my proposed build has an estimated wattage of 339W.
Would the CX430M be enough or should I go up to the CX500M?

Forgot to mention that I've never overclocked my i5-2500K but feel like I've been missing on its full potential and have been thinking about OC'ing it finally.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2RnS0


----------



## mainBORED

I've ordered a 250D, but my online hardware pusher still hasnt gotten them in stock.
Hopefully next week I'll be able to build and post some pics.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Thanks!

I just installed my air cooler, Noctua NH-U9B SE. Temps are still about the same since I'm only OC'd to 4.2 with undervolting.



and for reference, here is a picture of my Caselabs S3 right by the 250D. If anyone wants I could get my brothers Prodigy in the picture as well.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> Case is going to arrive tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but no word when my motherboard will show up though :/
> This is my first major change. So what do you guys do when changing motherboards?
> 
> Anyways. I currently have a Corsair TX650 (V2) PSU and that's a lot of unnecessary cables. So I was thinking of going down to a semi-modular, if not fully modular, PSU. I really do want one of the RM series PSUs from Corsair but Newegg has a $20 rebate offer going on right now with the CX M PSU line. So according to PC Partpicker my proposed build has an estimated wattage of 339W.
> Would the CX430M be enough or should I go up to the CX500M?
> 
> Forgot to mention that I've never overclocked my i5-2500K but feel like I've been missing on its full potential and have been thinking about OC'ing it finally.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2RnS0


Just simply remove the CPU, RAM, and heatsink and swap it into your new motherboard. Why don't you just wait it out on the PSU? For the money I rather wait for a good deal that is fully modular and better quality then the CX series.


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Just simply remove the CPU, RAM, and heatsink and swap it into your new motherboard. Why don't you just wait it out on the PSU? For the money I rather wait for a good deal that is fully modular and better quality then the CX series.


Well I know that but I meant in terms of drivers and anything I need to do to make sure Windows and other software are fine with the change. I know some programs rely on the motherboard to identify a computer.

Yeah I guess I can wait for a nice deal to pop up on the RM line. And hey, with time and patience I might be able to still pull off a nice and tidy case even with all of the extra cables.


----------



## 303869

Im thinking of getting a short cable kit for my corsair ax850 for when my 250d arrives. Im looking at this set http://www.moddiy.com/products/Corsair-AX-Professional-Series-Individually-Sleeved-Modular-Cable-Set.html# from moddiy. Has anyone used them before? can you comment on the quality?

As £51 for 4 cables is a lot of money. Also would 30cm be to short for the 250D?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> Well I know that but I meant in terms of drivers and anything I need to do to make sure Windows and other software are fine with the change. I know some programs rely on the motherboard to identify a computer.
> 
> Yeah I guess I can wait for a nice deal to pop up on the RM line. And hey, with time and patience I might be able to still pull off a nice and tidy case even with all of the extra cables.


You have to reformat when you use a new motherboard. I get my drivers from station-drivers.com and the Asus website, but Asus is very slow when it comes to using newer drivers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Im thinking of getting a short cable kit for my corsair ax850 for when my 250d arrives. Im looking at this set http://www.moddiy.com/products/Corsair-AX-Professional-Series-Individually-Sleeved-Modular-Cable-Set.html# from moddiy. Has anyone used them before? can you comment on the quality?
> 
> As £51 for 4 cables is a lot of money. Also would 30cm be to short for the 250D?


My CPU, Mobo and PCIE cables are from moddiy. Quality is pretty good. The picture above shows my moddiy cables. My CPU and mobo cables are 30mm long and PCIE cables are 45mm long. Everything fits perfect except I could of went with 40mm PCIE cables. They usually have coupons so make sure to use one when you order


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I just installed my air cooler, Noctua NH-U9B SE. Temps are still about the same since I'm only OC'd to 4.2 with undervolting.
> 
> 
> 
> and for reference, here is a picture of my Caselabs S3 right by the 250D. If anyone wants I could get my brothers Prodigy in the picture as well.


What are the temps on your card? Looks like you are using an EVGA ACX in there, but not sure which one. I have a 770 ACX and was considering between going with this case or the RVZ01. The RVZ01 would cost me more since I would also need to get the SFX PSU vs. what I have now and I fear my H60 might not properly fit in the RVZ01 even though they say that it would, but there hasn't been any builds done with that case. Linus and PCPer have had the case for a month now and said they would do builds in them within the month of January, but they never did.

Hopefully the next case that Corsair designs in the ITX market is a Steam machine based case that sits like a HTPC case with all the nice trimmings. Imagine an Obsidian 150D that is about the same size or a bit bigger than the RVZ01, would be awesome.

I can't wait to see more build posts since I'm debating on which case to go with for ITX.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> My CPU, Mobo and PCIE cables are from moddiy. Quality is pretty good. The picture above shows my moddiy cables. My CPU and mobo cables are 30mm long and PCIE cables are 45mm long. Everything fits perfect except I could of went with 40mm PCIE cables. They usually have coupons so make sure to use one when you order


Oh awesome thanks. Is 45/40cm to long for the pcie cables? could you get away with 30cm? as i want to reduce cable length as much as possible.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> What are the temps on your card? Looks like you are using an EVGA ACX in there, but not sure which one. I have a 770 ACX and was considering between going with this case or the RVZ01. The RVZ01 would cost me more since I would also need to get the SFX PSU vs. what I have now and I fear my H60 might not properly fit in the RVZ01 even though they say that it would, but there hasn't been any builds done with that case. Linus and PCPer have had the case for a month now and said they would do builds in them within the month of January, but they never did.
> 
> Hopefully the next case that Corsair designs in the ITX market is a Steam machine based case that sits like a HTPC case with all the nice trimmings. Imagine an Obsidian 150D that is about the same size or a bit bigger than the RVZ01, would be awesome.
> 
> I can't wait to see more build posts since I'm debating on which case to go with for ITX.


I have the 780 SC ACX. Max temps is about 65C but my fan profile is pretty aggressive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Oh awesome thanks. Is 45/40cm to long for the pcie cables? could you get away with 30cm? as i want to reduce cable length as much as possible.


I'll have to tear down part of my rig tonight so I can try to get a more accurate idea. Just off the top of my head, I would think 40mm is good. The 30cm cables I have are perfect for the CPU/Mobo, but the distance is less compared to the GPU. Also, i'm using a Seasonic 660 Platinium, so the PSU connectors might be slightly different compared to your Corsair. It might make a 1-3cm difference.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I'll have to tear down part of my rig tonight so I can try to get a more accurate idea. Just off the top of my head, I would think 40mm is good. The 30cm cables I have are perfect for the CPU/Mobo, but the distance is less compared to the GPU. Also, i'm using a Seasonic 660 Platinium, so the PSU connectors might be slightly different compared to your Corsair. It might make a 1-3cm difference.


Thanks, yeah its a pain because I cant find the pcie cables seperately on moddiy, so i have to buy the kit but of course can only choose one size. If you could measure the distance from the psu to the gpu power connections that would be great.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Thanks, yeah its a pain because I cant find the pcie cables seperately on moddiy, so i have to buy the kit but of course can only choose one size.


You don't have to buy the full kit. I left them an email saying I want only 5 cables and you can get them in different lengths.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> You don't have to buy the full kit. I left them an email saying I want only 5 cables and you can get them in different lengths.


Awesome now going to email them! I think i'll go for mobo 24pin, cpu power, sata power in 30cm and then pcie in 40cm just to be safe.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## theyoungone10

Just built mine last night and was slightly disappointed as I could only fit my h80 in the front but was able to do push/pull. Also, the fan filter on the gpu side was making contact with the gpu fans. I would also say that a fully modular PSU is not 100% needed but is highly highly recommended.

Heres my parts list and pics later.

3770k
P8z77-i deluxe
H80
Asus 660ti
Corsair Vengeance 16gb
Intel 330 180gb
WD 1tb Green
Corsair TX650m V2
Not installed yet is a Asus DVDRW


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyoungone10*
> 
> Just built mine last night and was slightly disappointed as I could only fit my h80 in the front but was able to do push/pull. Also, the fan filter on the gpu side was making contact with the gpu fans. I would also say that a fully modular PSU is not 100% needed but is highly highly recommended.
> 
> Heres my parts list and pics later.
> 
> 3770k
> P8z77-i deluxe
> H80
> Asus 660ti
> Corsair Vengeance 16gb
> Intel 330 180gb
> WD 1tb Green
> Corsair TX650m V2
> Not installed yet is a Asus DVDRW


That's a solid build








Got any pictures of it?

Also, going back to my PSU thing. I think I'll get the CX500M for $40. All the reviews are good and it's enough for my build. 430W was a tad too low.


----------



## dsmwookie

I d be curious to see the 250D next to the prodigy.


----------



## jezzer

Damn this club was hard to find. I had already given up looking for a 250D thread and found this one. This should be on the main page on the cases forum imo









Anyways great case, wanted to buy one but just found out my gpy does not fit. Appears Asus DCII cards to nof fit


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Damn this club was hard to find. I had already given up looking for a 250D thread and found this one. This should be on the main page on the cases forum imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways great case, wanted to buy one but just found out my gpy does not fit. Appears Asus DCII cards to nof fit


You know that's what I initially thought but I've seen multiple builds now that use an Asus DCII card.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> You know that's what I initially thought but I've seen multiple builds now that use an Asus DCII card.


780's?

Half of the reviews mention it will not fit, others say nothing and in the corsair introduction vid on youtube there is a dcII card in there but its a different cooler than the one on a 780


----------



## FuzzDad

I have a 70lb, fully WC'd rig I play on and it's great...but it's so huge that after I took it one year to PAX East I made up my mind to downsize when I could and now's the time. I've ordered all the parts and this first revision will be a simple rig w/just the CPU under a closed water loop. Rev two in the fall will add full water. Parts list so far:

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2RHjy

The case arrived yesterday and it's exactly what they said it would be...well manufactured, a little bigger than mini ITX cases out there...and large enough to work in a compact water solution. When the rest of the parts arrive I'll post some pics...but so far I love the case and can't wait to play tinker toy w/rest of it.


----------



## RebelHell

Looks like I'll be joining this club. Got my 250D yesterday and the rest of my parts are trickling in through the rest of the week. Will be doing my build on Saturday/Sunday. Hopefully I'll have pictures posted this weekend.

Corsair Obsidian 250D
Asus Maximus VI Impact
Intel Core i7 4770K
Asus Geforce GTX 780 Ti
Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB 2400Mhz Kit
Corsair H100i Closed Loop Water Cooler
Corsair AX860i Fully Modular PSU
Crucial M500 480Gb SSD (X2)
Archgon Slot-Loading Blu-Ray Writer (Slim)
Startech 3.5" Card Reader


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Awesome now going to email them! I think i'll go for mobo 24pin, cpu power, sata power in 30cm and then pcie in 40cm just to be safe.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


After looking at it, I could of gotten away with 35cm instead of 45cm for the PCIE cables.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> After looking at it, I could of gotten away with 35cm instead of 45cm for the PCIE cables.


Ah thanks anyway, sent a email for a qoute for 40cm pcie cables. Rather go a bit longer than needed to be safe


----------



## Alphonze

Shazam!

In mine i have:

ASUS Z87I-DELUXE LGA 1150
Intel Core i5-4570
XFX XTR Series P1-650B-BEFX 650W
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i
Zotac GTX 760
2x4 Corsair Vengeance 1600 mhz

It was a bit cramped to work in, but I like it. Using it as an HTPC as I have an entertainment center that consists of a bunch of cubed spaces, so I just shoved in in one of those.


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphonze*
> 
> 
> 
> Shazam!
> 
> In mine i have:
> 
> ASUS Z87I-DELUXE LGA 1150
> Intel Core i5-4570
> XFX XTR Series P1-650B-BEFX 650W
> CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i
> Zotac GTX 760
> 2x4 Corsair Vengeance 1600 mhz
> 
> It was a bit cramped to work in, but I like it. Using it as an HTPC as I have an entertainment center that consists of a bunch of cubed spaces, so I just shoved in in one of those.


That looks super nice and clean. Great specs too








I won't be able to build mine until next Tuesday at the earliest since that's when my motherboard is estimated to arrive


----------



## weredawg

Case arrived today!









I went ahead and installed the H100i (I've had it sealed in its box since December)
I'll post the finished build after I get the P8Z77-I motherboard and CX500M power supply.

I'm super excited for this thing and it's even better in person. I love it already.

I would have it on the right of my desk but my cat comes in and out through that window. But, this gives me more mouse room I suppose. Not that I need it.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> Case arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went ahead and installed the H100i (I've had it sealed in its box since December)
> I'll post the finished build after I get the P8Z77-I motherboard and CX500M power supply.
> 
> I'm super excited for this thing and it's even better in person. I love it already.
> 
> I would have it on the right of my desk but my cat comes in and out through that window. But, this gives me more mouse room I suppose. Not that I need it.


Awesome setup! Reminds me of my own


----------



## NeOs89

Hi all !

This is my next case for my build but i have one question :

- how is the clearance (exactly) for GPU under top panel ?

I have a ASUS GTX 780 DCU2 with 147mm heigh and i doubt that i can build it with this case.

Someone can measure that for me ?

Thanks !


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeOs89*
> 
> Hi all !
> 
> This is my next case for my build but i have one question :
> 
> - how is the clearance (exactly) for GPU under top panel ?
> 
> I have a ASUS GTX 780 DCU2 with 147mm heigh and i doubt that i can build it with this case.
> 
> Someone can measure that for me ?
> 
> Thanks !


I think one of the reviewers said the 780 DCU2 has a heatpipe that touches the top of the window, which might melt it over time.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I think one of the reviewers said the 780 DCU2 has a heatpipe that touches the top of the window, which might melt it over time.


Yeah, Tiny Tom Logan from OC3D actually tested this with his and had to replace the card with a different one. The top of the case won't even close with that card in its place. Then during the TastyPC review, Lauren had the DCU2 in there and she had to remove it placing her Mars 760 in there instead.

I am deciding between this and the Raven for my ITX build. I keep swaying back and forth between the two. I do like that the 250D allows for using all your current components instead of having to go to SFX power supplies, etc.


----------



## Hawxie

Does anyone know, if I'd be able to fit both a 200mm front intake, along with a H100i in the side of the 250D?


----------



## mainBORED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Then during the TastyPC review, Lauren had the DCU2 in there and she had to remove it placing her Mars 760 in there instead.


Actually, she said the DCU2 just barely fit. She just has a "hard-on" for that Mars card.
I have a R9 280X DC2 Top, and Im waiting for the 250d to arrive. Will post once I know


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> Does anyone know, if I'd be able to fit both a 200mm front intake, along with a H100i in the side of the 250D?


I'm pretty sure it can but i'll check tonight. I just installed a Cooler Master 200mm fan and it doesn't come in contact with my side fans. I don't have my H100i installed right now but I could check if there's clearance.


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it can but i'll check tonight. I just installed a Cooler Master 200mm fan and it doesn't come in contact with my side fans. I don't have my H100i installed right now but I could check if there's clearance.


That would be very much appreciated







, as I may be ordering the 250D next week, along with H100i, P8Z77i Deluxe and a 200mm fan.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> I d be curious to see the 250D next to the prodigy.


Sorry for the poor quality.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> That would be very much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as I may be ordering the 250D next week, along with H100i, P8Z77i Deluxe and a 200mm fan.


I just test fitted it. The 200mm fan touches the 120mm side fan. They fit but they are touching for sure.


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I just test fitted it. The 200mm fan touches the 120mm side fan. They fit but they are touching for sure.


Oh, I reckon a H100i + 200mm front intake won't be possible then







.
Thanks for the info tho







.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> Oh, I reckon a H100i + 200mm front intake won't be possible then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Thanks for the info tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It will fit. I forgot to mention I installed my H100i last night. If I shaved down 1-2mm from the fan it would fit perfect without touching. I can only say it fits with the cooler master fan I have tho


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mainBORED*
> 
> Actually, she said the DCU2 just barely fit. She just has a "hard-on" for that Mars card.
> I have a R9 280X DC2 Top, and Im waiting for the 250d to arrive. Will post once I know


Oh ok, sorry. I think Tiny Tom though said he couldn't get it to fit due to the heat pipes hitting the roof.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality.
> 
> 
> I just test fitted it. The 200mm fan touches the 120mm side fan. They fit but they are touching for sure.


Nice pics. Can you please take any pics of the front of the cases, but not on an angle? Just wondering height wise how this looks.


----------



## NeOs89

Thanks, i wait your feedback !


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Oh ok, sorry. I think Tiny Tom though said he couldn't get it to fit due to the heat pipes hitting the roof.
> Nice pics. Can you please take any pics of the front of the cases, but not on an angle? Just wondering height wise how this looks.


I only have this picture right now. I could take some more tho

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/kikim85/media/image1-4.jpeg.html


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> It will fit. I forgot to mention I installed my H100i last night. If I shaved down 1-2mm from the fan it would fit perfect without touching. I can only say it fits with the cooler master fan I have tho


Was that fan a Megaflow? Because that's the front fan I was going to get, along with either just the stock H100i fans, or some NF-F12's.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> Was that fan a Megaflow? Because that's the front fan I was going to get, along with either just the stock H100i fans, or some NF-F12's.


Yeah it's the megaflow 200 and my side fans on the H100i is the gentle typhoon


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Yeah it's the megaflow 200 and my side fans on the H100i is the gentle typhoon


Thanks for the clarification







.


----------



## Badwrench

Hey, Tennobanzia? I was curious how your temps were with the Noctua? I noticed that you have it facing the rear of the case but was wondering if you would get better temps with it facing the 120mm exhaust on the right of the case?

I am heavily considering picking one of these up as I have always wanted to play with an ITX setup.

Edit: still curious about your temps, but I just noticed that you have a pair of 80mm fans in the rear for exhaust, so nevermind about my question. However, I do have an additional question: how much more clearance do you have about the cooler to the window? I am looking at a CoolerMaster TX3 which is 139mm (your noctua is about 125mm). Curious if it will fit.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Hey, Tennobanzia? I was curious how your temps were with the Noctua? I noticed that you have it facing the rear of the case but was wondering if you would get better temps with it facing the 120mm exhaust on the right of the case?
> 
> I am heavily considering picking one of these up as I have always wanted to play with an ITX setup.
> 
> Edit: still curious about your temps, but I just noticed that you have a pair of 80mm fans in the rear for exhaust, so nevermind about my question. However, I do have an additional question: how much more clearance do you have about the cooler to the window? I am looking at a CoolerMaster TX3 which is 139mm (your noctua is about 125mm). Curious if it will fit.


My CPU temps were just slightly higher with the Noctua vs the H100i. I actually changed the side 120mm fans to an intake with the Noctua. The GPU temps increased by around 5C with the Noctua CPU cooler so I ended up putting my H100i back on.

With the H100i, I can't keep the rear 80mm fans on since it interferes with it.

I didn't check how much room I had with the Noctua cooler to the top window, but if I had to guess it was about 1/2 to 1 inch of space. If you really want I could test fit it again. I'm still not 100% decided on my setup. It seems either the Noctua or H100i has compromises and I need to decide fan directions as well.


----------



## exzacklyright

Did anyone that ordered from amazon get their case yet?

From my friend:
Quote:


> Just got a notice saying my case won't be shipped until Monday feb 24th...and they said if it doesn't get shipped by then they'll have to cancel my order.


Amazon is having issues... why can't they just state how many are in stock. I told him to just order from corsair directly.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> Was that fan a Megaflow? Because that's the front fan I was going to get, along with either just the stock H100i fans, or some NF-F12's.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's the megaflow 200 and my side fans on the H100i is the gentle typhoon
Click to expand...

To add to this:
the megaflow 200 is a bit thicker compared to some other fans out there








my 600T has one in the front atm, and it was impossible to install it with the hdd bay in there, and so what im saying is if a 3cm fan fits with touching, a thinner fan like as of the bitfenix spectre pro (2.5cm) will fit with less to no contact at all so i suggest whoever wants to do that trys it out with a thinner fan, they are out there









and also, if anyone sends me a case i'll be more than happy to try it for you guys


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Did anyone that ordered from amazon get their case yet?
> 
> From my friend:
> 
> Amazon is having issues... why can't they just state how many are in stock. I told him to just order from corsair directly.


I got mine last Wednesday. When I ordered mine it said they had 5 left in stock and that mine would arrive February 20.


----------



## FuzzDad

Been working with the case most of the afternoon. A couple of things if you have an H100i and Impact VI:


You need to wire up fans, any of the H100i cables, and front panel sound cable BEFORE you put any radiator/fan combo on the side. There's a gap between where the bottom of the radiator will be and the top part of the hard drive cage and you can route a lot of cables through there. You also have 3 of the 4 fan headers crammed into that top corner of the motherboard where the H100i's intake/exit ports are and it effectively blocks easy access to those headers.
You can fit a 140mm fan in front but I doubt anything larger will fit if you go w/240mm radiator on the side. Also...if you go w/200mm fan up front (without the side radiator)...you may loose room to put longer video cards in place.
I recommend you use the enclosed fan splitters in the H100i kit to power up your three fans. That free's up the fan headers on the board and let's you use Corsair Link.
The enclosed H100i screws to hold the radiator to the frame of the case are too long...following instructions they EASILY tore into the radiator...I tried putting several washers on them...but then the side panel wouldn't fit. Hope I didn't puncture the water-bearing parts of the radiator...we'll see once i apply power.
The hard drive and SSD caddy's are cool...but a tad flimsy...handle with care.
It can be difficult to slide a CD/DVD/BLuRay player in the front slot...the top part of that slot has a slight bow to it and can catch the top part of your player...I used a small flat knife to shoehorn the player in place (no big deal...but annoying).
the led/power/reset/etc cables are LONG...use the tie down slots on the front inside part of the case to tie them down (with little nylon ties) and out of the way.
And I haven't even put the PSU, RAM, and Vid Card in yet (they arrive Monday)...all that said...great case and easy to work with so far. Just lessons learned.


----------



## RebelHell

Finally able to dig into mine today, thought I'd add my two cents...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuzzDad*
> 
> 
> You need to wire up fans, any of the H100i cables, and front panel sound cable BEFORE you put any radiator/fan combo on the side. There's a gap between where the bottom of the radiator will be and the top part of the hard drive cage and you can route a lot of cables through there. You also have 3 of the 4 fan headers crammed into that top corner of the motherboard where the H100i's intake/exit ports are and it effectively blocks easy access to those headers.
> You can fit a 140mm fan in front but I doubt anything larger will fit if you go w/240mm radiator on the side. Also...if you go w/200mm fan up front (without the side radiator)...you may loose room to put longer video cards in place.
> I recommend you use the enclosed fan splitters in the H100i kit to power up your three fans. That free's up the fan headers on the board and let's you use Corsair Link.
> The enclosed H100i screws to hold the radiator to the frame of the case are too long...following instructions they EASILY tore into the radiator...I tried putting several washers on them...but then the side panel wouldn't fit. Hope I didn't puncture the water-bearing parts of the radiator...we'll see once i apply power.
> The hard drive and SSD caddy's are cool...but a tad flimsy...handle with care.
> It can be difficult to slide a CD/DVD/BLuRay player in the front slot...the top part of that slot has a slight bow to it and can catch the top part of your player...I used a small flat knife to shoehorn the player in place (no big deal...but annoying).
> the led/power/reset/etc cables are LONG...use the tie down slots on the front inside part of the case to tie them down (with little nylon ties) and out of the way.
> .



THIS! I probably had my radiator on and off at least a half dozen times because there was something else I needed to get to and it was just in the way. If you have rear fans, make sure they are plugged in first. You'll never reach your MB headers with that radiator in the way.
200mm fan WILL fit in the front if you have your radiator mounted with the hoses toward the back of the case. BUT this will prevent you from using the 80mm fan on the rear right side. I also had difficulty with the radiator hoses interfering with VRM daughter board on the Asus Impact. This is why I decided to put the hoses toward the front. And I was hard pressed to get a 120mm fan in the front without putting an uncomfortable amount of pressure on the water hose.
I never thought to use the extra fan headers on the pump for my rear fans. That's brilliant, I may have to change that.
I have the H100i and didn't have any problem with the screws biting into the radiator. Perhaps they sent you the wrong screws? Been running about 5 hours now and no leaks yet.
The caddy's are a bit flimsy. I launched one of the metal studs across my kitchen. Was not easy to get back into the rubber bushing once I finally found it.
I had a little trouble with the 5.25 but not too much. I just wish it was held more securely. The single latch with two pins doesn't do a great job. I may see about popping a screw or two in there.
The I/O cables could be a little shorter. It doesn't help that the Impact board has an extension from the header that you have to use. I ended up coiling the excess on top of my optical drive and just taping them flat.
I also think I'm going to look into shorter power cables. The rats nest in the bottom of the case is bothering me to no end.

Asus Maximus VI Impact
Intel Core i7 4770k
Corsair H100i with SP120 fans
Corsair AX860i PSU with Corsair white braided cables
Corsair Dominator Platinum 2 x 8GB 2400Mhz with Light bar upgrade kit
Archgon Blu-ray Writer and Startech card reader mounted in Startech slim optical bay adapter
Stock side 120 fan relocated to front
GELID Solutions FN-PX08-20 80mm Fans in rear
NZXT IU01 Internal USB Expansion So I could connect both corsair link headers and front card reader.
2x Crucial M500 480GB SSD
WD 1TB Green HDD (From a broken external, just decided to stick it in there since I had the room)
Asus GTX 780 Ti GPU

Pictures or it didn't happen...


----------



## NeOs89

Thanks for your feedback. Can you measure heigh between the top of your 780 TI and the top panel please ?

I think that my GTX 780 DCU2 is too big .... thanks

PS : and what's your temp with your graphics card ?


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeOs89*
> 
> Thanks for your feedback. Can you measure heigh between the top of your 780 TI and the top panel please ?
> 
> I think that my GTX 780 DCU2 is too big .... thanks
> 
> PS : and what's your temp with your graphics card ?


I'd say 1 1/4" easy, you might could squeeze another 1/8" out of that before you get into clearance issues with the window.



GPU Temps...
Ambient 22C
Idle GPU 29C
Full Load 83C

Ran FurMark at 2560x1440 with 8x MSAA for 20 Minutes. Reached peak temp of 83C in less than a minute and maintained that temperature for the duration of the test. GPU fan speed never rose above 55%.


----------



## weredawg

Motherboard arrived today and I just finished building it! It's been so long since I've done any major work. Hope it boots. Got work tomorrow morning so it'll have to wait.

I'm extremely pleased by how it turned. Wasn't incredibly easy but that's probably due to my lack of experience. Gonna clean up cables soon too. I'm so glad I got the CX500M rather than trying to cram my existing TX650 into this thing.

Specs are nothing special.
i5-2500K
GTX 460
2x 4GB G.Skill Value Series RAM
P8Z77-I
CX500M
H100i
750GB Seagate HDD
1TB Samsung HDD
128GB Crucial M4 SSD


----------



## h0mesauce

Well I'm up and running - decided in the end to go with the impact and 4670k - couldn't resist I suppose.
My phone is taking garbage pictures at the present so anything else will have to wait.

4670k
h100i
770 DCII
2x4GB G.Skill Ares with the heatspreaders removed
Overkill 760 PSU
WD Black 1 TB and Evo 120


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Idle temps on the CPU AND GPU are both around 35c -- I'm having a tough time getting Corsair Link control over my h100 with windows 8.1 so that could be a pain.
I really like the 250D - My gripes would probably be the 5.25 bay - the side panel fit and thumbscrews - cable length and .5 to 1 inch more width. The HD/SSD enclosure/area is really cute and works well. Time to find some shorter cables and we'll be good to go


----------



## Obakemono

This case is soooooooooooooo tempting to get and downsize my main computer.


----------



## Sixt

Hi ! I am very interested in building one of these things. But I want to connect it to a Apple 27" thunderbolt screen.

Does anyone have any idea which component I should use, in term of ITX board and GFX to get it working without tweeking too much ?

Right now I play on a older 7970 an i7 2600k.

But I kinda want to build a Apple/Gamer stylish. And use bootcamp on it, so the computer will act as a Apple computer and a Windows Gamer.

If Apple's iMac or Mac pro was build more modular and more towards gaming ( I know Apple computers are not meant to be gamer pc's) then I would have bought them straight away !

I hope someone can help


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sixt*
> 
> Hi ! I am very interested in building one of these things. But I want to connect it to a Apple 27" thunderbolt screen.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea which component I should use, in term of ITX board and GFX to get it working without tweeking too much ?
> 
> Right now I play on a older 7970 an i7 2600k.
> 
> But I kinda want to build a Apple/Gamer stylish. And use bootcamp on it, so the computer will act as a Apple computer and a Windows Gamer.
> 
> If Apple's iMac or Mac pro was build more modular and more towards gaming ( I know Apple computers are not meant to be gamer pc's) then I would have bought them straight away !
> 
> I hope someone can help


I'm guessing you're wanting to build a Hackintosh? You may want to start HERE. That's a list of Hackintish Compatible mini ITX boards. Just a bit of googling should find you other components that have been tried and are known to work. Shouldn't be too difficult to pull something together on the cheap.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sixt*
> 
> Hi ! I am very interested in building one of these things. But I want to connect it to a Apple 27" thunderbolt screen.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea which component I should use, in term of ITX board and GFX to get it working without tweeking too much ?
> 
> Right now I play on a older 7970 an i7 2600k.
> 
> But I kinda want to build a Apple/Gamer stylish. And use bootcamp on it, so the computer will act as a Apple computer and a Windows Gamer.
> 
> If Apple's iMac or Mac pro was build more modular and more towards gaming ( I know Apple computers are not meant to be gamer pc's) then I would have bought them straight away !
> 
> I hope someone can help


Just to be clear, you have the monitor only right? Just like the Apple Cinema Display, but the updated thunderbolt monitor?

I have the 27" Apple Cinema Display connected to my GTX 780 with this adapter. I've used this adapter on a 580, 7970, intergrated GPU, etc and works great.

http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-DP2MDPMF6IN-DisplayPort-Video-Adapter/dp/B003N3DTKY

Blurry picture but this is my setup


----------



## silencer51

Just ordered a 250D off Amazon UK, apparently they will ship tomorrow









My current build sits inside a CM Elite 130 which is a great case for the money, but things are a little too cramped for my taste and since the PSU sits right atop the CPU socket I can't utilize the 2nd fan for my Noctua cooler.

Parts currently installed inside Elite 130:

Asus Maximus VI Impact
i7 4771K
Noctua NH-L12 low profile cooler
2x8GB Crucial Ballistix 1600Mhz
512gb Samsung 840 Pro SSD (for games)
128gb Adata SP900 SSD (OS drive)
2tb WD Green HDD (for data)
GTX 780 Ti reference (Palit)
HX1000 PSU (yes, it fits inside the Elite 130!)

Funny thing is, I initially started this build as an HTPC project but somewhere along the way I decided to turn it into my main rig. Love the mini-ITX form factor!

Question: where can I find these 5,25" adapters that allow for a slim optical drive + USB card reader?


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencer51*
> 
> Question: where can I find these 5,25" adapters that allow for a slim optical drive + USB card reader?


*StarTech.com Slim Optical 3.5-Inch Hard Drive Mounting Bracket for 5.25-Inch Front Bay*

Just be aware, it only comes with an IDE adapter for the slim drive so you will have to purchase a SATA adapter seperately.







*THIS* is the adapter I ordered. But I ended up not needing it because the Archgon Slot-Load BluRay drive I ordered came with one.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *silencer51*
> 
> Question: where can I find these 5,25" adapters that allow for a slim optical drive + USB card reader?
> 
> 
> 
> *StarTech.com Slim Optical 3.5-Inch Hard Drive Mounting Bracket for 5.25-Inch Front Bay*
> 
> Just be aware, it only comes with an IDE adapter for the slim drive so you will have to purchase a SATA adapter seperately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS* is the adapter I ordered. But I ended up not needing it because the Archgon Slot-Load BluRay drive I ordered came with one.
Click to expand...

advisory PM incoming man!


----------



## Sixt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Just to be clear, you have the monitor only right? Just like the Apple Cinema Display, but the updated thunderbolt monitor?
> 
> I have the 27" Apple Cinema Display connected to my GTX 780 with this adapter. I've used this adapter on a 580, 7970, intergrated GPU, etc and works great.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-DP2MDPMF6IN-DisplayPort-Video-Adapter/dp/B003N3DTKY
> 
> Blurry picture but this is my setup


Well, I am going to buy the monitor and it seems like the only one I can get is the new thunderbolt version which I don't mind since all my other gear is from Apple.

That leads me to build a (Hackin Tosh) Since I want to game and have the benefits a normal/gaming pc have. But have all the options as a Apple computer have.

Your setup looks like the one I am aiming for. But does the connector works with the new screen straight away ?


----------



## silencer51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> *StarTech.com Slim Optical 3.5-Inch Hard Drive Mounting Bracket for 5.25-Inch Front Bay*
> 
> Just be aware, it only comes with an IDE adapter for the slim drive so you will have to purchase a SATA adapter seperately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS* is the adapter I ordered. But I ended up not needing it because the Archgon Slot-Load BluRay drive I ordered came with one.


Thanks for the swift answer!

EDIT: parts ordered!


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sixt*
> 
> Well, I am going to buy the monitor and it seems like the only one I can get is the new thunderbolt version which I don't mind since all my other gear is from Apple.
> 
> That leads me to build a (Hackin Tosh) Since I want to game and have the benefits a normal/gaming pc have. But have all the options as a Apple computer have.
> 
> Your setup looks like the one I am aiming for. But does the connector works with the new screen straight away ?


Yes it works right away without any setting up.

I believe my monitor is the exact same as the Thunderbolt, except I can't daisy chain.


----------



## submarinedog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencer51*
> 
> Just ordered a 250D off Amazon UK, apparently they will ship tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current build sits inside a CM Elite 130 which is a great case for the money, but things are a little too cramped for my taste and since the PSU sits right atop the CPU socket I can't utilize the 2nd fan for my Noctua cooler.
> 
> Parts currently installed inside Elite 130:
> 
> Asus Maximus VI Impact
> i7 4771K
> Noctua NH-L12 low profile cooler
> 2x8GB Crucial Ballistix 1600Mhz
> 512gb Samsung 840 Pro SSD (for games)
> 128gb Adata SP900 SSD (OS drive)
> 2tb WD Green HDD (for data)
> GTX 780 Ti reference (Palit)
> HX1000 PSU (yes, it fits inside the Elite 130!)
> 
> Funny thing is, I initially started this build as an HTPC project but somewhere along the way I decided to turn it into my main rig. Love the mini-ITX form factor!
> 
> Question: where can I find these 5,25" adapters that allow for a slim optical drive + USB card reader?


When you out together your system into the case, would you be able to take a picture showing the clearance of the Crucial ram and the drive bay caddy? I wanted to get the Crucial ram with tall heat spreaders..

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Tennobanzai

Has anyone tried to install the NZXT G10 Kraken into this case?


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Has anyone tried to install the NZXT G10 Kraken into this case?


Send it to me. I'll let you know if it fits.


----------



## No Hands 55

so after reading this i was wondering if this plan would work well. I plan on not having 80mm fans and using the side intake and front intake to create positive pressure. now it seems unfortunately that an h105 wont fit so id use an h100i on the side as intake and would i be able to fit a 200mm in the front as well? im also looking to either use an asus 770 or asus 280x but i have seen a lot of issues with the asus card hitting the window. i want to replace my main rig with this build so i want it to pack a punch and be really cool and stable. still deciding on the mobo though.


----------



## nexusforce

Hey everyone just got the case and finished a build log http://www.overclock.net/t/1468198/corsair-obsidian-250d-amd-a10-7850k-build-log. I decided to go with AMD's A10-7850K APU for the build. I find them both a great match for media and light gaming in my living room. Here's one pic:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> so after reading this i was wondering if this plan would work well. I plan on not having 80mm fans and using the side intake and front intake to create positive pressure. now it seems unfortunately that an h105 wont fit so id use an h100i on the side as intake and would i be able to fit a 200mm in the front as well? im also looking to either use an asus 770 or asus 280x but i have seen a lot of issues with the asus card hitting the window. i want to replace my main rig with this build so i want it to pack a punch and be really cool and stable. still deciding on the mobo though.


I'd be careful what motherboard you choose. My motherboard had a large daughter board for the VRM and it was in the way of routing the hoses toward the back of the case. If you have to put the radiator with the hoses toward the front then a 200mm fan will not fit up there. If they are in the back, you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## AJR1775

Got mine yesterday!


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> I'd be careful what motherboard you choose. My motherboard had a large daughter board for the VRM and it was in the way of routing the hoses toward the back of the case. If you have to put the radiator with the hoses toward the front then a 200mm fan will not fit up there. If they are in the back, you shouldn't have a problem.


i was gunna go with an asus mobo, most likely the impact. ive seen it in oc3d youtube review with the h100i and the hoses fit towards the back in between the daughterboard and the io, so i was just wondering if the 200mm would still fit up front and from what im reading it sounds like it fits ok with the h100i as long its fitted hoses back. anyone have some good pics with a 200mm and an h100i?


----------



## 303869

My UK order with Scan has been pushed back to the 25th Feb







I need this case!


----------



## jezzer

I think i am going for the msi z87i ac gaming mobo for this case. Looks great, overclocks like a beast and has some nice features. I really like the asus impact but there will be so many builds with that one so going a different route


----------



## dsmwookie

I wish they made a non-windowed version. It looks like a 240mm radiator could be hung between the sides running from the front to back. It would be awesome to fit 480mm worth of rad. in here.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> I wish they made a non-windowed version. It looks like a 240mm radiator could be hung between the sides running from the front to back. It would be awesome to fit 480mm worth of rad. in here.


could probably mod the top panel with a new sheet of metal with mounting options for a rad fairly easily


----------



## weredawg

I do have to say that with my setup, I decided against keeping the optical tray inside the case. It applies more pressure than I'd like against the H100i hoses going to the front and my GTX 460 is at an awkward length where its cables are being smushed under the tray. It doesn't reach the cutout Corsair left for cables of longer GPUs









Not a big deal since I'm not using an ODD with this build, plus the top cover hides that half anyways.


----------



## exzacklyright

Where are the cable tie down loop holes? Anyone got a pic?


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Where are the cable tie down loop holes? Anyone got a pic?


They're mostly on the floor in the front. A few on the front panel side next to the front fan and a couple on the motherboard tray near where the GPU goes.

You can see them in most reviews, images, and videos looking over the case.


----------



## mainBORED

Case arrived today, stayed late at work and did most of my build there.

Some good news, the Asus R9 280X DCU2 does fit inside this case, and If you dont belive me I have attached a pic right underneath.
The heatpipe does not come in contact with the windows, and Im guessing atleast 5mm clearence, maybe even 10mm.
Though, there might be a difference In say a GTX 7x DC2 heatpipe, but 280X confirmed to be just fine.



For some more pictures, the album can be found here.
http://imgur.com/a/dZHY7

Unfortunately my HTC One does not impress when It comes to photo quality.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mainBORED*
> 
> Case arrived today, stayed late at work and did most of my build there.
> 
> Some good news, the Asus R9 280X DCU2 does fit inside this case, and If you dont belive me I have attached a pic right underneath.
> The heatpipe does not come in contact with the windows, and Im guessing atleast 5mm clearence, maybe even 10mm.
> Though, there might be a difference In say a GTX 7x DC2 heatpipe, but 280X confirmed to be just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> For some more pictures, the album can be found here.
> http://imgur.com/a/dZHY7
> 
> Unfortunately my HTC One does not impress when It comes to photo quality.


sick just what i wanted to know! do you think the 200mm front fan would fit with that h100 in there? know just to find out about the asus 770 dcu2

edit: also what keyboard is that?


----------



## mainBORED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> sick just what i wanted to know! do you think the 200mm front fan would fit with that h100 in there? know just to find out about the asus 770 dcu2
> 
> edit: also what keyboard is that?


Yeah, Im pretty sure a 200mm would fit just fine if you place the rad like I did.

Keyboard is a Ducky Shine 3 MX browns.


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mainBORED*
> 
> Case arrived today, stayed late at work and did most of my build there.
> 
> Some good news, the Asus R9 280X DCU2 does fit inside this case, and If you dont belive me I have attached a pic right underneath.
> The heatpipe does not come in contact with the windows, and Im guessing atleast 5mm clearence, maybe even 10mm.
> Though, there might be a difference In say a GTX 7x DC2 heatpipe, but 280X confirmed to be just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> For some more pictures, the album can be found here.
> http://imgur.com/a/dZHY7
> 
> Unfortunately my HTC One does not impress when It comes to photo quality.


That is a seriously sweet build and setup. Makes me a bit jealous. Just a little bit. Nice work


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mainBORED*
> 
> Yeah, Im pretty sure a 200mm would fit just fine if you place the rad like I did.
> 
> Keyboard is a Ducky Shine 3 MX browns.


awesome thats what i wanted to know, you think a 200mm is worth it or just stick with the corsair fans? well now its just to sell my whole rig and decide on an asus 770 or 280x for the 250d build


----------



## mainBORED

Couple more pics shouldnt hurt.


----------



## weredawg

Looks tasty.


----------



## jezzer

Yay case arrived today and picked up a mamaboard, cant start building until tomorrow morning tho. Cant wait


----------



## NeOs89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mainBORED*
> 
> Case arrived today, stayed late at work and did most of my build there.
> 
> Some good news, the Asus R9 280X DCU2 does fit inside this case, and If you dont belive me I have attached a pic right underneath.
> The heatpipe does not come in contact with the windows, and Im guessing atleast 5mm clearence, maybe even 10mm.
> Though, there might be a difference In say a GTX 7x DC2 heatpipe, but 280X confirmed to be just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> For some more pictures, the album can be found here.
> http://imgur.com/a/dZHY7
> 
> Unfortunately my HTC One does not impress when It comes to photo quality.


Thanks for your help. ICould you just measure exact clearence between heatpipe and the windows ? My GTX 780 DCU2 as just 3millimeters up.

Thanks









PS : no risk with the windows and heat ? Heatipe don't eat too much for plexiglass ?


----------



## jezzer

780 dcii will not fit


----------



## NeOs89

:'(


----------



## Badwrench

And........ordered









Now to wait until my local Microcenter gets the Asrock Z87E-itx boards back in stock. Going to pair is with a 4670K. Not sure what to do for cooling yet, going to wait and get real measurements with the board in the case.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Yay case arrived today and picked up a mamaboard, cant start building until tomorrow morning tho. Cant wait


Awesome! Keep us updated with pics!







look forward to seeing a build without the impact board just for variety


----------



## nexusforce

Quick question do you guys think that having my corsair H60 with the tubes facing up as in the pic below, would affect the coolers performance to much? The manual recommends to put them facing downward but I didn't want to because of the clearance. So far the temps don't seem to bad, then again it is my first H60.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Awesome! Keep us updated with pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look forward to seeing a build without the impact board just for variety


Thanks, got some more pics. Unfortunatly not enough time to finish the build but tomorrow another day









Making pics with my phone and low light so they are not very good


----------



## jezzer

Almost done, got a extra set of drives. Matches the color scheme nice. Not that they are visable tho lol.
Going for a dual boot with win8.1 and steam OS so will take a while before its up and running.


----------



## one4hope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexusforce*
> 
> Quick question do you guys think that having my corsair H60 with the tubes facing up as in the pic below, would affect the coolers performance to much? The manual recommends to put them facing downward but I didn't want to because of the clearance. So far the temps don't seem to bad, then again it is my first H60.


No not at all, it is not gravity fed, it uses a pump.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Almost done, got a extra set of drives. Matches the color scheme nice. Not that they are visable tho lol.
> Going for a dual boot with win8.1 and steam OS so will take a while before its up and running.


Why bother waste a whole SSD for steam OS when you can just boot up and run big picture mode from 8.1? Unless you have a dedicated steam machine and only want to play linux coded games there is no point booting to Steam OS. You're better off just running 8.1 in raid 0. That's just my humble opinion









By the way, I absolutely love this case and i'm really jealous of you guys!!!


----------



## jezzer

I am going to put them in raid0 just reserve small amount of space of the raid array to use as a second drive for steam OS. If i make that drive 100gb i still have 400gb of ssd raid0 space for win8









Im done now, hardware wise that is. Cable management is a bit hard with this mobo to get a uber clean build but i like it nevertheless.



Too all who are still building, have lotsa fun. This case is so easy and well designed. I had 0 moments where i was like umfff get in there!


----------



## FuzzDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> I am going to put them in raid0 just reserve small amount of space of the raid array to use as a second drive for steam OS. If i make that drive 100gb i still have 400gb of ssd raid0 space for win8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im done now, hardware wise that is. Cable management is a bit hard with this mobo to get a uber clean build but i like it nevertheless.


Those cables you have running over the top of the mobo...you can route them under the radiator in that space between the bottom of the radiator and the top of the hard drive cage.


----------



## Badwrench

Case showed up today.

Pic of it next to my current case (Source 530). Funny that it looks much wider, but is only a little over an inch more.

(And yes, I dust my case almost weekly - looks much worse with the flash)

Now I just need my mobo and cpu before I can start cutting down my psu wires


----------



## blackend

I just got my case and I can confirm that MSI GTX 780 lightning can fit.


----------



## francisco9751

i am waiting for the case..now this is my case lol


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend*
> 
> I just got my case and I can confirm that MSI GTX 780 lightning can fit.


Thanks for letting us know.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisco9751*
> 
> i am waiting for the case..now this is my case lol


A lovely setup indeed.


----------



## 303869

Great pics everyone, keep em coming!







Hope to get mine by the end of the week depending on Scan's stock estimates.


----------



## FuzzDad

I'll get the obligatory close-ups and hardware pron shots one day...but this is my setup w/250D. I'm running a GTX780 OC'd to Titan numbers on a Maximus Impact VI w/4770K, twin Samsung EVO SSD's in raid and a 1TB HD. Very clean, very small, only clutter are the cables out the back.


----------



## silencer51

Here's my completed build (pics taken with crappy tablet camera):









Notes:

-the Noctua NH-L12 is compatible with the Maximus VI Impact. However, if you orient the cooler as I have, the front audio panel header on the sound card daughterboard becomes useless - one of the heatpipes stands in the way making connection impossible. Quite a stupid design decision to have the connector facing the crowded CPU socket area. You can orient the cooler with the heatpipes facing towards the front or the back of the case but this way the bottom 92mm fan is unusable and temps are generally higher due to the concave surface of the bottom of the heatsink.

-Noctua's fans are quiet but since the 4771 runs very hot I decided to replace them with more powerful ones: a Scythe Kama Flex 92mm fan and a Coolermaster Sickleflow 120mm.

-the front intake fan is very quiet but draws in almost zero air, I'm going to have to replace it in the future. For exhaust I'm using a high static pressure Corsair fan right next to the motherboard.

-cable management is passable, although Corsair could have included more hooks throughout the chassis for better results. The Elite 130 was a lot better in this regard.

-the case feels very sturdy and panel fit is almost perfect.

-Asus uses very cheap pigtail to RP-SMA cables. One of them broke while transferring the motherboard from one case to the next. Also, the included Broadcom 802.11ac mini pci card, while supposedly fast, just doesn't work with my 802.11n home router. The connection is incredibly flaky and driver updates haven't helped. According to various users at Asus' forums this is a know problem with non-ac routers. I've never had much success with non-Intel network cards - I've ordered a 7260 to replace the Broadcom chip.

-temps overall are lower with the Obsidian compared to the Elite 130.

-this case, despite the high rpm fans, is quieter overall, by a big margin.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuzzDad*
> 
> I'll get the obligatory close-ups and hardware pron shots one day...but this is my setup w/250D. I'm running a GTX780 OC'd to Titan numbers on a Maximus Impact VI w/4770K, twin Samsung EVO SSD's in raid and a 1TB HD. Very clean, very small, only clutter are the cables out the back.


How much inch is that display, my 250d looks massive lol


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> How much inch is that display, my 250d looks massive lol


I'm in your same boat too. My monitor looks small next to the 250D (you can see my setup in my signature, or in the gallery of this thread)


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencer51*
> 
> Here's my completed build (pics taken with crappy tablet camera):
> 
> 
> .


That fan looks really nice


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> I'm in your same boat too. My monitor looks small next to the 250D (you can see my setup in my signature, or in the gallery of this thread)


Yes i see, he must have a monster display









Or its the angle


----------



## FuzzDad

It's a 27" Monoprice 2560x1440 monitor. One of the reasons it looks bigger than others is that I have the case farther away from camera on the opposite side. If you did the same w/yours it would look "bigger" in your shot. BTW...it's a great monitor. No dead pixels...really nice for gaming.


----------



## stringzoffury

Is the PSU in this case really only secured with 2 thumb screws(I heard this in a linus tech tips video)? I love this case but that is one big design flaw for me that would stop me from buying it.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stringzoffury*
> 
> Is the PSU in this case really only secured with 2 thumb screws(I heard this in a linus tech tips video)? I love this case but that is one big design flaw for me that would stop me from buying it.


It is, but it can't move due to the way it gets wedged in. the 2 screws are at the top of the psu and hold it wedged in the slot down on some rubber pads. Doesn't move at all even when you try to.


----------



## stringzoffury

Is there no option whatsoever to use more screws than that? In most build pictures I've seen more screws than just those two and with nothing installed you can see about 4 more holes where the PSU goes, so I was thinking they might be for the PSU.


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stringzoffury*
> 
> Is there no option whatsoever to use more screws than that? In most build pictures I've seen more screws than just those two and with nothing installed you can see about 4 more holes where the PSU goes, so I was thinking they might be for the PSU.


I know the default is two screws on the top to mount to the bracket to the case and then you use 4 screws to mount that bracket to the PSU. I THINK you can add 2 more screws to the bottom of the bracket to further secure it to the case. I really can't remember nor can I check since I'm at work for the next 7 hours.


----------



## RebelHell

Yes, the bracket secures to the PSU with four screws. The bracket is secured in the case by a tab at the bottom and two thumb screws at the top. There are no provisions for adding additional thumb screws, nor do I think they are needed. My PSU is rock solid in this case. It isn't moving anywhere. I do like to remove all the thumb screws and replace them with traditional screws (or torx if I can get them) before going to a LAN party. It's hard to get away with an entire computer but a video card secured by thumb screws can disappear quickly.


----------



## stringzoffury

Thanks for the picture and info. Seems like it's just so hard for me to find the right case. Every case I've looked at just has a couple small things I don't like.


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stringzoffury*
> 
> Thanks for the picture and info. Seems like it's just so hard for me to find the right case. Every case I've looked at just has a couple small things I don't like.


No problem. Is there a reason you need four screws in there?


----------



## stringzoffury

If it feels as secure as you say with only two, I'm sure I'd be fine, but it would just make me feel better lol.

I know this case takes pretty much any sized PSU but would I be at a huge disadvantage with my big HX750?

Also, I would want to get the ASUS p8Z77-I deluxe and a h100i and I know plenty of people have fit them both in this case but the h100i looks extremely close to the daughter board in the pictures I've seen; they won't touch at all will they?


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stringzoffury*
> 
> If it feels as secure as you say with only two, I'm sure I'd be fine, but it would just make me feel better lol.
> 
> I know this case takes pretty much any sized PSU but would I be at a huge disadvantage with my big HX750?
> 
> Also, I would want to get the ASUS p8Z77-I deluxe and a h100i and I know plenty of people have fit them both in this case but the h100i looks extremely close to the daughter board in the pictures I've seen; they won't touch at all will they?


It's close. But no, the H100i does not touch the daughterboard of the P8Z77-I.


----------



## jo0055

Hi guys

I just bought the 250D, very nice case !
Now I can join the club !

















From a french...


----------



## Ryguy92250

Hey all, I have been reading about this case for a while now and following this thread. I still am doing a couple upgrades and *wince* cable management, but I just wanted to throw it all in there first and make sure it booted haha.







I will replace the gtx 670 mini with an XFX r9 290... I heard rumors of being able to flash it to an asus r9 290x... Who knows, got it for the looks and cooling haha. Also have to replace the. 450w psu with a stronger one so I can support the massive power draw that is the r9 series...

On a more positive note, even though there is non existent cable management right now, there is plenty of room for the cables to float around and not touch fans (as long as you use the fan grill that corsair provided). So if any of y'all were worried about that, now you know









And oh yeah, I got the corsair dominator light bar kit but apparently either one of my lights is faulty or I damaged it during installation of the light bar so now one doesn't turn on. Oh well still looks sweet. The light bar upgrade is like $25 ish dollars in case anyone is interested


----------



## Badwrench

Started my build yesterday. Picked up a Z87E-itx, 4670k, and a CoolerMaster TX3. I was curious if the tx3 would clear, and yup got about 3-5mm of clearance to the window.


----------



## FuzzDad

I think the deal with this case is it's a perfect small form factor IF you follow convention and as such it's not so much a modders case. I think most modding will be cable-management related (custom cable setups, etc). It is possible to do a real waterloop on this...but you're probably more apt to use a single bay pump/reservoir combo (trying to put a small pump and reservoir inside the case in-between the front fan and the mobo would be really tight without expert cable management tricks). It also means dealing with some really tight pipe angles. I'm planning on going this route in a few months using one of the Koolance pump/reservoir combo units after I fit everything together in CAD. I'll bet this would be an interesting case to do w/solid acyrilic tubing.

The good news is the case is nicely designed, you can make a rig look like a pro-build without trying...and it's easy to cart around.


----------



## 303869

My 250D has been dispatched!!!!







Scan finally got some in stock and should have it monday!







Cant wait to get building with it. Am going to spend quite a bit of time on cable management I think.


----------



## Ryguy92250

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuzzDad*
> 
> I think the deal with this case is it's a perfect small form factor IF you follow convention and as such it's not so much a modders case. I think most modding will be cable-management related (custom cable setups, etc). It is possible to do a real waterloop on this...but you're probably more apt to use a single bay pump/reservoir combo (trying to put a small pump and reservoir inside the case in-between the front fan and the mobo would be really tight without expert cable management tricks). It also means dealing with some really tight pipe angles. I'm planning on going this route in a few months using one of the Koolance pump/reservoir combo units after I fit everything together in CAD. I'll bet this would be an interesting case to do w/solid acyrilic tubing.
> 
> The good news is the case is nicely designed, you can make a rig look like a pro-build without trying...and it's easy to cart around.


I agree with you completely! Though, I know that people will attempt to mod it with a full loop like you state you are. I personally love that corsair made the case bigger so I can get my hands in there to do cable management and such without cutting or cramping my fingers haha! Although, I do wish sfx power supplies would become more of a standard in smaller cases so we can continue to shrink the form factor like silverstone ones or the evga hadron air even.


----------



## blackend

Again I can conform that gtx 780 classified can fit in the case sooner I will post both system with msi and evga


----------



## FuzzDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryguy92250*
> 
> I agree with you completely! Though, I know that people will attempt to mod it with a full loop like you state you are. I personally love that corsair made the case bigger so I can get my hands in there to do cable management and such without cutting or cramping my fingers haha! Although, I do wish sfx power supplies would become more of a standard in smaller cases so we can continue to shrink the form factor like silverstone ones or the evga hadron air even.


I think the SFF "stuff" (PSU, Case, Mobo, GPU, etc) are giving PC gamers a real shot of joining consoles in the living room (cof course, the "nex-gen" consoles are basically PC's in the living room). Trying to move a 100lb MountainMods case is silly...why not build a SFM machine, place it near the TV and use it for streaming games, checking email, etc. This case is an intermediate step in that direction.

And I agree...much thinner/smaller PSU's are very possible and I suspect we'll start to see a lot of them soon.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuzzDad*
> 
> I think the SFF "stuff" (PSU, Case, Mobo, GPU, etc) are giving PC gamers a real shot of joining consoles in the living room (cof course, the "nex-gen" consoles are basically PC's in the living room). Trying to move a 100lb MountainMods case is silly...why not build a SFM machine, place it near the TV and use it for streaming games, checking email, etc. This case is an intermediate step in that direction.
> 
> And I agree...much thinner/smaller PSU's are very possible and I suspect we'll start to see a lot of them soon.


nks

Thought I'd chime in, but I have a feeling we will see more cases like the RVZ01 as time goes. I hope that Corsair throws their hat in the mix with even smaller cases than the 250D and have some offerings similar to the Raven.

Silverstone already makes a nice SFX PSU that can do quite a bit at 450W with a 600W on the way.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-ml07-owners-club/0_40


----------



## stringzoffury

Would you guys recommend the h100i for this case or is the extra space it takes up with a 280mm radiator not worth it? Would something like h80i be better?


----------



## FuzzDad

H100i works perfectly...but get better PWM fans (quiet ones).


----------



## 316320

does the 780ti classified fit or kingpin?


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> does the 780ti classified fit or kingpin?


I don't think so, but if it does, it will be a serious squeeze. The 780 ti DirectCUII is already hitting the limit, at 14.7cm.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> does the 780ti classified fit or kingpin?


I have a feeling it would fit but the power connectors wouldn't be able to


----------



## blackend

yes you can as I have 2 case

one with gtx 780 lighting
one with gtx 780 classified


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend*
> 
> yes you can as I have 2 case
> 
> one with gtx 780 lighting
> one with gtx 780 classified


Ok. Thanks.


----------



## 303869

It has arrived!!







Will now start the downsize, will take plenty of pics along the way and will prob put in a album and link here.


----------



## exzacklyright

What are you guys putting in the 3.5'' drive cage? Optical drives are pretty outdated... Trying to think of something fun besides a fan controller...


----------



## 316320

How are the gpu temps for this case when running on air. Looks like a nice vent right next to the gpu.


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> What are you guys putting in the 3.5'' drive cage? Optical drives are pretty outdated... Trying to think of something fun besides a fan controller...


Optical drives may be outdated but they still come in handy. I put a slim Blu-ray burner and a 3.5" card reader in mine.



Although I seriously thought about using this double bay media controller. The second bay is flat so you should be able to just make a cutout in the front panel. Looks like the finish even matches.
Unfortunately they are hard to come by and reviews aren't that great. But it would look awesome if done properly.


----------



## FuzzDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> How are the gpu temps for this case when running on air. Looks like a nice vent right next to the gpu.


Fine...any card in this box will run to it's normal specifics on air...because the box is so small though the type of fan you have might make a diff elsewhere...for instance...the stock GTX780 I have sucks air in and blows it out the back of the case. That keeps a lot of the hot air from hitting the CPU & mobo. Other configurations might leave more heat in the case. What I am doing is a full positive pressure build...all fans pulling air into the case with no exhaust fans save the GPU. That way the air around the CPU is always moving out the back of the case and I shouldn't get any "suck-dust" at the seams and other air-entry points other than on the inbound filters on the front, the sides, and the PSU.


----------



## javaneze

Hi. Has anyone come across a 250D build with gtx 780 windforce in it?
I need to confirm that it fits before I leave my 650D for its little grandchild.

Great builds so far.
I'm amazed there is no z87 stinger build in here.
The z87 msi gaming is very charming, but I have to favor the asus offerings for the 8/24pin power placement alone which is perfect for the 250D, unlike the bitfenix prodigy.


----------



## Ryguy92250

Update on my build. The only thing left to do is hook up my two other hard drives and install the bitfenix alchemy strip underneath the front 140mm fan so it glows from the outside







maybe some more cable work too.


----------



## 303869

Has anyone else noticed how loose the backplate is on the h100i? Is it normal? Im building my 250d and noticed how loose it is, havent fitted the pump yet though so hoping it pulls tight. Didnt know if anyone else has had the same thing.

Also the vi impact was a pain trying to align with the 250d standoffs, there was a lot of resistance from the io shield. Never had to use such force to align a motherboard with the standoffs before.


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed how loose the backplate is on the h100i? Is it normal? Im building my 250d and noticed how loose it is, havent fitted the pump yet though so hoping it pulls tight. Didnt know if anyone else has had the same thing.
> 
> Also the vi impact was a pain trying to align with the 250d standoffs, there was a lot of resistance from the io shield. Never had to use such force to align a motherboard with the standoffs before.


Yeah I did notice that actually.

And I encountered that same resistance with my Asus P8Z77-I as well. It's all fine now though. So nothing to really worry about.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> Yeah I did notice that actually.
> 
> And I encountered that same resistance with my Asus P8Z77-I as well. It's all fine now though. So nothing to really worry about.


Yeah got it installed and it pulled tight so no issue now. Loving the 250D so far, will hopefully get some pics up later.


----------



## Badwrench

Finished my build for now. Thinking I want to put a 200mm in the front as my cpu tops out around 70c w/ prime @ 4.3ghz (1.2v). 64C under gaming. I have also added an 80mm to the left rear mount to help pull cool air in front of the cpu cooler (not in the pics).


----------



## one4hope

Nice. It's so cute XD


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quite awesome builds so far.


----------



## 303869

Have finished my 250D and i must say it was a pleasure to build with, very high quality case from Corsair. If your going to build with a h100i and a maximus vi impact, install the motherboard first because its a lot easier than with the h100i in the way, ended up re-installing the h100 about 3 times due to things ive forgotten to do etc











Check link for more pictures http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1140073/250d-build-log/


----------



## weredawg

That's a seriously nice build.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Have finished my 250D and i must say it was a pleasure to build with, very high quality case from Corsair. If your going to build with a h100i and a maximus vi impact, install the motherboard first because its a lot easier than with the h100i in the way, ended up re-installing the h100 about 3 times due to things ive forgotten to do etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check link for more pictures http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1140073/250d-build-log/


I second that, very awesome build.


----------



## 303869

Thanks guys







No regrets coming from a 600t


----------



## Nada190

Is it possible to have positive pressure in this case?

I want to have a AF140 in front and two SP120 HPs on a H100i but that's negative pressure.


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nada190*
> 
> Is it possible to have positive pressure in this case?
> 
> I want to have a AF140 in front and two SP120 HPs on a H100i but that's negative pressure.


I'm pretty sure you can. Just have the H100i mounted with the fans blowing air into the case. Linus talked about having positive airflow in this case with that kind of setup.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> I'm pretty sure you can. Just have the H100i mounted with the fans blowing air into the case. Linus talked about having positive airflow in this case with that kind of setup.


Yeah that's the same setup I currently have. Works well.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I have moved my build to the 250D and added the Corsair RM650 (I had Microcenter PM Newegg at $89) and H100i. My temps so far are even lower than what I was getting in my previous SG10 and in the RVZ01. Though I might just return this PSU and go with a Silverstone PSU so I can use the PP05 short cable kit. The cables are a nightmare with the RM series and wish that Corsair made a shorter cable kit for their PSU's.

I'll get some pictures posted later today sometime, this was an interesting build. The RVZ01 is an awesome case, but a few small things were bugging me with the case, especially when it came to AIO water cooling the CPU. The slight testing I have done so far, the loudest part of this case on idle is the 140mm front fan which I will be replacing this week with an AF140. I haven't had a chance to put this through its paces since I finished putting my system together very late last night.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I have moved my build to the 250D and added the Corsair RM650 (I had Microcenter PM Newegg at $89) and H100i. My temps so far are even lower than what I was getting in my previous SG10 and in the RVZ01. Though I might just return this PSU and go with a Silverstone PSU so I can use the PP05 short cable kit. The cables are a nightmare with the RM series and wish that Corsair made a shorter cable kit for their PSU's.
> 
> I'll get some pictures posted later today sometime, this was an interesting build. The RVZ01 is an awesome case, but a few small things were bugging me with the case, especially when it came to AIO water cooling the CPU. The slight testing I have done so far, the loudest part of this case on idle is the 140mm front fan which I will be replacing this week with an AF140. I haven't had a chance to put this through its paces since I finished putting my system together very late last night.


If you have the PP05 kit already, you can probably use the PCIE, SATA, & Molex cables with the Corsair. I checked them for my Seasonic G series and they all worked, presently using the PP05 SATA cable (only mod connector I'm using period) which was a lot easier to use than the flat SATA from Seasonic the way the SATA connectors laid out on top of each other.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> If you have the PP05 kit already, you can probably use the PCIE, SATA, & Molex cables with the Corsair. I checked them for my Seasonic G series and they all worked, presently using the PP05 SATA cable (only mod connector I'm using period) which was a lot easier to use than the flat SATA from Seasonic the way the SATA connectors laid out on top of each other.


I don't have the kit yet, thanks for the FYI on that. I didn't know some of the cables worked with other PSU's.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I don't have the kit yet, thanks for the FYI on that. I didn't know some of the cables worked with other PSU's.


I'd still ohm them out first of course, but the only difference I found between the 2 cables was that that the starting and ending grounds were swapped but that has no effect. It must be standardized at both ends on those 3 otherwise there'd be chaos.


----------



## FuzzDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nada190*
> 
> Is it possible to have positive pressure in this case?
> 
> I want to have a AF140 in front and two SP120 HPs on a H100i but that's negative pressure.


My two H100i fans are sucking air into the case, the front fan does the same. The vid card is a stock EVGA GTX 780 so it sucks air in and expels it out the back as does the PSU. I'm letting the machine run for a week to see what kind of dust patterns I get. Temps have been fine, you can feel all the air being pushed out the back of the case by the over-pressure...which gives me nice airflow over the mobo. I think it's the way to go w/this case.


----------



## RebelHell

I didn't know if it could be done and I hadn't seen anyone try it yet so I figured why not...

Adding a Corsair H90 AIO CPU cooler to my GPU with the NZXT Kraken G10 Adapter.

First I had to rotate the radiator for my H100i so the hoses were to the rear. This left no room for my 80 mm exhaust fans. Who needs them right?

Who indeed...


Now that I had room in the front of the case for the H90's 140 mm radiator it was time to tear into my $700 video card...and cry just a bit. Manly tears.




Now the reviews for this cooler have been kind of meh, mostly because of a lack of VRAM and VRM cooling. So I took it upon myself to add a bit in this department.


After a bit of wrestling and some choice words I finally got it to fit into the case. For those of you that might want to try this...water hoses down. Put the radiator upside down as well.


Now because of the reduced intake airflow my case was going to run with a slight negative pressure. Not something I'm fond of. I could have removed my exhaust fans that are just hanging off the abck of the case but why? I found a way to add some extra airflow and help cool the video card even further.






With an ambient temperature of 19 my GPU now idles at 20 degrees vs the 41 before.

Under load (Furmark for 15 minutes) GPU temps reached 43 degrees vs 82 before.

My video card doesn't report VRM temps so I used an infrared thermometer and got a high temp of 53.

Now I can get back to South Park and the Stick of Truth...


----------



## CaptainZombie

Here are pics from my build last night.....


----------



## CaptainZombie

I plan to replace the front 140mm fan. I have a few AF120's laying around, would I be better off getting a AF140 to replace the stock fan? Figuring there would be more airflow with the AF140.

I will say that the H100i is awesome even though it was a PITA to get in this case with my mobo. Pretty nice that my temps are a few degrees lower than the the H60.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> I didn't know if it could be done and I hadn't seen anyone try it yet so I figured why not...
> 
> Adding a Corsair H90 AIO CPU cooler to my GPU with the NZXT Kraken G10 Adapter.
> 
> First I had to rotate the radiator for my H100i so the hoses were to the rear. This left no room for my 80 mm exhaust fans. Who needs them right?
> 
> Who indeed...
> 
> 
> Now that I had room in the front of the case for the H90's 140 mm radiator it was time to tear into my $700 video card...and cry just a bit. Manly tears.
> 
> 
> Now I can get back to South Park and the Stick of Truth...


That is awesome that you got the G10 to fit in this case.









BTW, how is the new South Park game?


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I plan to replace the front 140mm fan. I have a few AF120's laying around, would I be better off getting a AF140 to replace the stock fan? Figuring there would be more airflow with the AF140.


I wouldn't bother buying a 140 if you already have a 120 sitting there. There is only a difference of about 5 cfm. Not really worth the $20 if you ask me.
Quote:


> I will say that the H100i is awesome even though it was a PITA to get in this case with my mobo. Pretty nice that my temps are a few degrees lower than the the H60.
> That is awesome that you got the G10 to fit in this case.


Thanks! it was a tight fit getting the extra radiator in there but once I had the orientation right it went pretty smoothly. I'm sure hanging fans on the outside of my case is stupid overkill but hey, this is Overclock.net. And I'll be seeing just how far I can push those clocks here soon.
Quote:


> BTW, how is the new South Park game?


FREAKING HILARIOUS! If you are a South Park fan I highly recommend it. I know it's a sppof on RPG's as well but sadly it's one of the better ones I've played in awhile. Definitely worth it.


----------



## NeOs89

Hi all,

I've just test several fan position (negative or positive pressure)

- Room temp => 21 °
- i4670k with Noctua NH-U9B with just one fan
- MSI GTX 780 Gaming

- 2x80 exaust, 2x120 intake, 1x140 intake : Idle => CPU : 28 / GPU : 28 // BF4 => CPU : max 59 / GPU : max 72
- 2x80 exaust, 2x120 intake, 1x140 exaust : Idle => CPU : 28 / GPU : 28 // BF4 => CPU : max 59 / GPU : max 70
- 2x80 exaust, 2x120 exaust, 1x140 exaust : Idle => CPU : 28 / GPU : 26 // BF4 => CPU : max 61 / GPU : max 58

Negative pressure is overall better in this case. I don't test with H100i because is too noisy for me.

Wait for an other air cooler with better thermal possibility (clearance ....)


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> I wouldn't bother buying a 140 if you already have a 120 sitting there. There is only a difference of about 5 cfm. Not really worth the $20 if you ask me.
> Thanks! it was a tight fit getting the extra radiator in there but once I had the orientation right it went pretty smoothly. I'm sure hanging fans on the outside of my case is stupid overkill but hey, this is Overclock.net. And I'll be seeing just how far I can push those clocks here soon.
> FREAKING HILARIOUS! If you are a South Park fan I highly recommend it. I know it's a sppof on RPG's as well but sadly it's one of the better ones I've played in awhile. Definitely worth it.


Thanks for the heads up, on the 140mm fan. I'll place the 120mm in there and see how it does in terms of airflow.

I don't blame you at all for hanging the fans off the side of the case, sometimes you have to do what you have to do. LOL!

I'm an occasional fan of South Park, but this game really intrigues me. How is the 780Ti doing in this case? I'd love to get a 780 or 780Ti, but the 770 does a decent job holding its own @ 1080p.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeOs89*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I've just test several fan position (negative or positive pressure)
> 
> - Room temp => 21 °
> - i4670k with Noctua NH-U9B with just one fan
> - MSI GTX 780 Gaming
> 
> - 2x80 exaust, 2x120 intake, 1x140 intake : Idle => CPU : 28 / GPU : 28 // BF4 => CPU : max 59 / GPU : max 72
> - 2x80 exaust, 2x120 intake, 1x140 exaust : Idle => CPU : 28 / GPU : 28 // BF4 => CPU : max 59 / GPU : max 70
> - 2x80 exaust, 2x120 exaust, 1x140 exaust : Idle => CPU : 28 / GPU : 26 // BF4 => CPU : max 61 / GPU : max 58
> 
> Negative pressure is overall better in this case. I don't test with H100i because is too noisy for me.
> 
> Wait for an other air cooler with better thermal possibility (clearance ....)


That's interesting to find. I have the same CPU cooler and setup but my GPU is the 780 reference blower. I'll give it a try with everything setup as an exhaust, but afraid of the extra dust.


----------



## NeOs89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> That's interesting to find. I have the same CPU cooler and setup but my GPU is the 780 reference blower. I'll give it a try with everything setup as an exhaust, but afraid of the extra dust.


Extra Dust ? All enter are filtred, no problem with that







I have two cat's and many hair ball .... but nothing in my case. Try and feeback me







(58° with a GTX 780 in BF4 with ultra setting is very good result)


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeOs89*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I've just test several fan position (negative or positive pressure)
> 
> - Room temp => 21 °
> - i4670k with Noctua NH-U9B with just one fan
> - MSI GTX 780 Gaming
> 
> - 2x80 exaust, 2x120 intake, 1x140 intake : Idle => CPU : 28 / GPU : 28 // BF4 => CPU : max 59 / GPU : max 72
> - 2x80 exaust, 2x120 intake, 1x140 exaust : Idle => CPU : 28 / GPU : 28 // BF4 => CPU : max 59 / GPU : max 70
> - 2x80 exaust, 2x120 exaust, 1x140 exaust : Idle => CPU : 28 / GPU : 26 // BF4 => CPU : max 61 / GPU : max 58
> 
> Negative pressure is overall better in this case. I don't test with H100i because is too noisy for me.
> 
> Wait for an other air cooler with better thermal possibility (clearance ....)


Those are some nice temps. I'm running a H100i with all positive pressure and no rear 80mm fans. I am allowing this to exhaust the heat out the rear naturally. DOH! LOL!

EVGA 770ACX (not OC)
i5 2500K (not OC)

I have the H100i w/ 2x120SP120's and the stock 140mm. All of these are as intakes.

My temps:

On idle, my CPU is 26-29 degrees and the GPU is around 29 degrees.
On load, my CPU hits 44-45 degrees and the GPU around 59 degrees.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeOs89*
> 
> Extra Dust ? All enter are filtred, no problem with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two cat's and many hair ball .... but nothing in my case. Try and feeback me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (58° with a GTX 780 in BF4 with ultra setting is very good result)


If all the fans are in exhaust, doesn't the air have to enter from places that don't have filters?


----------



## NeOs89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> If all the fans are in exhaust, doesn't the air have to enter from places that don't have filters?


Yes but where ? IO port ? ... too close, vent near HDD ? I check


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, on the 140mm fan. I'll place the 120mm in there and see how it does in terms of airflow.
> 
> I don't blame you at all for hanging the fans off the side of the case, sometimes you have to do what you have to do. LOL!
> 
> I'm an occasional fan of South Park, but this game really intrigues me. How is the 780Ti doing in this case? I'd love to get a 780 or 780Ti, but the 770 does a decent job holding its own @ 1080p.


The 780 ti is doing great. Haven't had any issues with any games so far. Might be overkill for 1080p though. I'm running 2560x1440.


----------



## RebelHell

Overclocking results so far. This is by no means final as I feel I can easily push this card further.
I did a baseline run with 3DMark 11 on the extreme settings before changing anything. Card was monitored with GPU-Z and all settings were modified using EVGA Precision X. Stability was then tested with Furmark and a final run with 3DMark 11 to see how much my score has improved.

Final clocks so far..
GPU 1100 MHz
Boost 1152 MHz
Memory 1900 MHz (7600 MHz Effective)



Benchmark before overclock...


Benchmark after overclock...


----------



## Nada190

I saw one at Fry's today and I LOVED IT!!!!! Got to get one now, luckily they had a 900D to compare to since I have a 900D.


----------



## MuGGz

Can i fit my msi 760TF gaming in this case, it got a big cooler..

And another question, would it be better to get refrence or non refrence card in there?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> The 780 ti is doing great. Haven't had any issues with any games so far. Might be overkill for 1080p though. I'm running 2560x1440.


Those are some really good numbers there. I've been tempted to sell my 770 and go with a 780, I can only imagine the prices on the 800 series cards could be worse than what we have now especially with cryptocurrencies. Would I pretty much just be benefiting from more VRAM and higher bus on a 780 @1080p?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuGGz*
> 
> Can i fit my msi 760TF gaming in this case, it got a big cooler..
> 
> And another question, would it be better to get refrence or non refrence card in there?


My card is a 770ACX where it blows the air back in the case, but with the ventilation on the side of the case it helps push the air out. My GPU hasn't gone above 59 degrees under load. I don't really think it matters if you go reference or non reference here. The only issue you have to worry about is the PCB on some of these cards and if it will hit the roof, like the DCUII or the 780Ti Kingpin.


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Those are some really good numbers there. I've been tempted to sell my 770 and go with a 780, I can only imagine the prices on the 800 series cards could be worse than what we have now especially with cryptocurrencies. Would I pretty much just be benefiting from more VRAM and higher bus on a 780 @1080p?


Higher bus maybe, but more VRAM isn't going to help you much at 1080p. You just aren't using that much memory. I doubt you'd see much improvement at all. Higher frame rates for sure, but you should already be getting playable frame rates on just about anything you want to play with the 770. Unless you start going to a higher resolution I wouldn't bother. Certainly not worth the cost.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> Higher bus maybe, but more VRAM isn't going to help you much at 1080p. You just aren't using that much memory. I doubt you'd see much improvement at all. Higher frame rates for sure, but you should already be getting playable frame rates on just about anything you want to play with the 770. Unless you start going to a higher resolution I wouldn't bother. Certainly not worth the cost.


Yeah, for the most part I am getting some pretty good framerates with the 770. I was messing around with Thief the past week and it was taxing my system a bit, so was thinking of jumping up to a 780 since the Ti would be way out of my price range.

Linus has already done like 3 videos with this case in the last month, new one just posted a few days ago.


----------



## Sinate

Hi All,

I have been following this thread for some time and I am very impressed at the builds people have put together, but finally I decided on the 250D. I placed my order this morning and hopefully will get it towards the end of this coming week, stocks are damn limited for these little beasts!

I do actually have an idea for the other components but to be honest I do not have much experience with building PCs. I hope to place the orders for the below components in the next few days.

Components:
CPU: i5 4670k
CPU Cooler: H100i
Motherboard: MSI Z87i Gaming.. Went for this one simply due to the awesome colours and design.. been considering the VI Impact mobo also
Case: Obsidian 250D (Ordered Already)
PSU: RM550... I have noticed a lot of other people here use the AX series and some have mentioned the RM series is a major pain due to cable lengths? What would you guys recommend here? I did see an AX series with red and black cables that just looked awesome!
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16Gb DDR3-1600... . anyone know of quality RAM that would match the colour of the motherboard better? Red perhaps?
GFX: MSI N770 TF OC 2Gb.. will this card fit well? I have not seen anyone else using this card?

I noticed people have been buying additional fans, AF140? SP120? with varying configs. What would you recommended to have? swap the 2 fans on the H100i for 2 x SP120? set to intake? swap the front one to AF140 for intake and have positive air pressure?

Regarding any recommendations, budget wise it would be within 30% of the price of the components listed above, I currently live in Austria, Europe if that is relevant. I intend to some some Overclocking at some point









Thanks a lot guys! Keep up the great work on the builds.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinate*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this thread for some time and I am very impressed at the builds people have put together, but finally I decided on the 250D. I placed my order this morning and hopefully will get it towards the end of this coming week, stocks are damn limited for these little beasts!
> 
> I do actually have an idea for the other components but to be honest I do not have much experience with building PCs. I hope to place the orders for the below components in the next few days.
> 
> Components:
> CPU: i5 4670k
> CPU Cooler: H100i
> Motherboard: MSI Z87i Gaming.. Went for this one simply due to the awesome colours and design.. been considering the VI Impact mobo also
> Case: Obsidian 250D (Ordered Already)
> PSU: RM550... I have noticed a lot of other people here use the AX series and some have mentioned the RM series is a major pain due to cable lengths? What would you guys recommend here? I did see an AX series with red and black cables that just looked awesome!
> RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16Gb DDR3-1600... . anyone know of quality RAM that would match the colour of the motherboard better? Red perhaps?
> GFX: MSI N770 TF OC 2Gb.. will this card fit well? I have not seen anyone else using this card?
> 
> I noticed people have been buying additional fans, AF140? SP120? with varying configs. What would you recommended to have? swap the 2 fans on the H100i for 2 x SP120? set to intake? swap the front one to AF140 for intake and have positive air pressure?
> 
> Regarding any recommendations, budget wise it would be within 30% of the price of the components listed above, I currently live in Austria, Europe if that is relevant. I intend to some some Overclocking at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot guys! Keep up the great work on the builds.


I would recommend getting 2xSP120's for the H100, much quieter fans than the ones that come with the cooler itself. I still haven't changed the front fan to a AF140 since I have a few AF120's laying around, but thinking the few extra CF might help. My GPU does heat up the side of the case quite a bit, so maybe having a larger fan would be good.

I have my case setup with positive pressure and it is working well so far. Good luck


----------



## onevoicewild

Hey Guys, I didn't see there was a separate forum for the 250D. I did a straight build for my Wifey about three weeks ago. I have a second case to do a casually time framed Mod on ( ready lazy ) when it's done. I'll transfer all the hardware to the Modded case. I had a slight fit problem this clearance of the tubing from the H100i clearing the USB outlets some I had to move all the Holes up 1/8". pretty simple. I really love this case and it is very quite. Cheers


----------



## Sinate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I would recommend getting 2xSP120's for the H100, much quieter fans than the ones that come with the cooler itself. I still haven't changed the front fan to a AF140 since I have a few AF120's laying around, but thinking the few extra CF might help. My GPU does heat up the side of the case quite a bit, so maybe having a larger fan would be good.
> 
> I have my case setup with positive pressure and it is working well so far. Good luck


Thanks a lot for the feedback, I will also order those fans and go for positive pressure, if the fans get me a few db less then I will be happy.

Would anyone let me know what it was like doing this build with the RM series instead of the AX? Also regarding the RAM is 1600 fine for this? I read other people saying that you should go faster.

Thanks!


----------



## onevoicewild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinate*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the feedback, I will also order those fans and go for positive pressure, if the fans get me a few db less then I will be happy.
> 
> Would anyone let me know what it was like doing this build with the RM series instead of the AX? Also regarding the RAM is 1600 fine for this? I read other people saying that you should go faster.
> 
> Thanks!


The AX line is a better quality PSU, but If you need to shave some Costs the RM series is getting good ratings for it price range. On the Ram, it really depends on what your doing with your rig. Nothing wrong with 1600. I found a deal on the corsair site for 8GB of Dominator GT 2000. unless your using an APU processor or doing photo or CAD there isn't that big of a difference in my opinion. Your mileage may vary lol


----------



## Sinate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> The AX line is a better quality PSU, but If you need to shave some Costs the RM series is getting good ratings for it price range. On the Ram, it really depends on what your doing with your rig. Nothing wrong with 1600. I found a deal on the corsair site for 8GB of Dominator GT 2000. unless your using an APU processor or doing photo or CAD there isn't that big of a difference in my opinion. Your mileage may vary lol


I mainly do gaming with some Photoshop work on the side, no CAD or rendering of any kind.

I have done so much reading about it all now that my head is about to explore, it really seems that there is minimal difference,

These are the contenders at the moment.
Corsair Vengeance Pro Red 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz (CMY16GX3M2A1600C9R) @ €155
Corsair Vengeance Pro Red 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 2400MHz (CMY16GX3M2A2400C10R) @ €205
Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz (CMD16GX3M2A1600C9) @ €180

I went with.
Corsair Vengeance Pro Red 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1866 MHz (CMY16GX3M2A1866C9R) @ €161

thanks!

For the PSU I am still undecided.. having a hard time accepting the €90 extra to have the AX760i instead of the RM550...


----------



## teaken

Hi Guys,

I'm keen to order Corsair H100i from Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Series-Extreme-Performance-Liquid/dp/B009ZN2NH6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1394463579&sr=8-1&keywords=Corsair+Hydro+Series+Extreme+Performance+Liquid+CPU+Cooler+H100i

Also, which Corsair SP120 will be good match for Corsair H100i?
Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition Twin Pack Fan (CO-9050004-WW): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RESGD0

Just wondering if anyone of you had managed to install Corsair H105(http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Series-Extreme-Performance-CW-9060016-WW/dp/B00HKEI3EY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1394463641&sr=8-1&keywords=Corsair+105) with Asus H87I-Plus motherboard?

Thanks for reading


----------



## Sinate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teaken*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm keen to order Corsair H100i from Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Series-Extreme-Performance-Liquid/dp/B009ZN2NH6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1394463579&sr=8-1&keywords=Corsair+Hydro+Series+Extreme+Performance+Liquid+CPU+Cooler+H100i
> 
> Also, which Corsair SP120 will be good match for Corsair H100i?
> Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition Twin Pack Fan (CO-9050004-WW): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RESGD0
> 
> Just wondering if anyone of you had managed to install Corsair H105(http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Series-Extreme-Performance-CW-9060016-WW/dp/B00HKEI3EY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1394463641&sr=8-1&keywords=Corsair+105) with Asus H87I-Plus motherboard?
> 
> Thanks for reading


I personally ordered SP120 high performance twin pack for the H100i and the AF140 quiet edition for the front of the 250D. I know a few others here have ordered the same. I have not tested them yet, but they seem to do the job well for others.

Regarding the H105 I am not sure, but from what I read in general it is a damn tight squeeze and not really recommended...

Hope that helps.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teaken*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm keen to order Corsair H100i from Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Series-Extreme-Performance-Liquid/dp/B009ZN2NH6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1394463579&sr=8-1&keywords=Corsair+Hydro+Series+Extreme+Performance+Liquid+CPU+Cooler+H100i
> 
> Also, which Corsair SP120 will be good match for Corsair H100i?
> Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition Twin Pack Fan (CO-9050004-WW): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RESGD0
> 
> Just wondering if anyone of you had managed to install Corsair H105(http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Series-Extreme-Performance-CW-9060016-WW/dp/B00HKEI3EY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1394463641&sr=8-1&keywords=Corsair+105) with Asus H87I-Plus motherboard?
> 
> Thanks for reading


The H100i is awesome and I can't believe the cooling performance from it. I am using the SP120 Quiet Editions on it and the temps have been great.

The loudest component in this system has to be my GPU. Now if I could water cool that at some point, I'll have a totally quiet system. It'll be interesting to see customer water cooling done in this case once more and more people get this.

I've noticed my local Microcenter keeps ordering 3 at a time and within a few days they are gone. This is where I picked mine up.

The H105 will be a really right squeeze and probably not recommended as the 100 is already tight, unless you mount fans on the exterior of the case.


----------



## Sinate

Thanks for the help









I finally ordered the following.

CPU: i5 4670k
CPU Cooler: H100i
Motherboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT
Case: Obsidian 250D
PSU: AX760i
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro Red DIMM Kit 16GB 1866
GFX: MSI N770 TF OC 2Gb
2 x SP120 High Performance for the H100i, set as intake
1 x AF140 Quiet for the front intake

Thanks all again for the assistance, will post pics as I build it. Hopefully it is a beasty little thing


----------



## No Hands 55

has anyone tried to mod the 250d to be oriented like this? https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=448987555227279&set=pb.155031034622934.-2207520000.1394485174.&type=3&theater would be much better imo!


----------



## onevoicewild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> has anyone tried to mod the 250d to be oriented like this? https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=448987555227279&set=pb.155031034622934.-2207520000.1394485174.&type=3&theater would be much better imo!


That's just an optical allusion my friend! that's a normal install laying on its side. You could actually do that if you put some feet on it so the GPU could breath. I have to admit, it looks good that way, but were not seeing the factory feet sticking out the other side. Solve that issue and you would have something!


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> That's just an optical allusion my friend! that's a normal install laying on its side. You could actually do that if you put some feet on it so the GPU could breath. I have to admit, it looks good that way, but were not seeing the factory feet sticking out the other side. Solve that issue and you would have something!


yeh i know thats what i was saying. i wanted to know if anyone has tried to mod it to be oriented like that, like take the frame apart and put feet on it etc.


----------



## onevoicewild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinate*
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally ordered the following.
> 
> CPU: i5 4670k
> CPU Cooler: H100i
> Motherboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT
> Case: Obsidian 250D
> PSU: AX760i
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro Red DIMM Kit 16GB 1866
> GFX: MSI N770 TF OC 2Gb
> 2 x SP120 High Performance for the H100i, set as intake
> 1 x AF140 Quiet for the front intake
> 
> Thanks all again for the assistance, will post pics as I build it. Hopefully it is a beasty little thing


You just ordered a sweet build! you are going to love it. A couple things that might make it easier for you? The Asus Z87i Deluxe I used has a stand up VRM like your board and the tubing wouldn't quite clear the USB ports, I figured the VRM would be the problem but no. Easy to fix. Before you do anything else see which rad screw holes you will be using and mark just above them. I opened all the holes up higher 1/8" and everything fit perfectly. You can see in the pic the small amount you need. Now the Impact may have a different USB set up? the two Boards are Almost identical dimensionally.



The second thing is you can still get the H100i in place with the Mother board already mounted. You really need the board in first so you can see if the hoses are clearing.

Enjoy Mate!


----------



## AJR1775

I have my fans for the H100i mounted on the inside pulling air in and I've only needed to run these fans at 50%, Enermax fans, Processor rarely goes above 60 degress C.


----------



## Sinate

Thanks onevoice for the tip! I will give it a try once it arrives


----------



## onevoicewild

someone was asking about a custom water build? Corsair did it. There are 5 parts so far, I couldn't get # 1 to open for some reason. scroll down and all 5 are there.

https://www.facebook.com/Corsair


----------



## Lu(ky

I just bought this case planing on a DUAL LOOP setup a Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm with 120x20mm fans for GPU and a EK-CoolStream Radiator XTC 140mm for CPU intake fan.. Also going to have the case powder coated White..
Just ordered all my parts in the past couple of days going to use a Bitspower full cpu block in Nickel/Clear and the memory as well.
Build log coming in a few days..


----------



## Zealon

Very nice, Lucky. I was planning on doing something along those same lines and making my self a nice little steam machine.

I look forward to following your build log









I wanted to make mine similar to this 250D done by the guys at corsair, but better execution.


----------



## teaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinate*
> 
> I personally ordered SP120 high performance twin pack for the H100i and the AF140 quiet edition for the front of the 250D. I know a few others here have ordered the same. I have not tested them yet, but they seem to do the job well for others.
> 
> Regarding the H105 I am not sure, but from what I read in general it is a damn tight squeeze and not really recommended...
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks for the comment, can't wait to see your setup soon









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> The H100i is awesome and I can't believe the cooling performance from it. I am using the SP120 Quiet Editions on it and the temps have been great.
> 
> The loudest component in this system has to be my GPU. Now if I could water cool that at some point, I'll have a totally quiet system. It'll be interesting to see customer water cooling done in this case once more and more people get this.
> 
> I've noticed my local Microcenter keeps ordering 3 at a time and within a few days they are gone. This is where I picked mine up.
> 
> The H105 will be a really right squeeze and probably not recommended as the 100 is already tight, unless you mount fans on the exterior of the case.


Guessed i'm safe with H100i, thanks on the fan recommendation









Meanwhile, I had ordered these a while ago from Amazon to complete the final setup .








ARCTIC MX-4 Carbon-Based Thermal Compound
Corsair Hydro Series Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler H100i
Corsair Air Series AF120 LED Quiet Edition High Airflow Fan Twin Pack - White (CO-9050016-WLED)
Corsair Corsair Air Series AF140 LED Quiet Edition High Airflow Fan - White (CO-9050017-WLED)
Silverstone Tek Flexible 30cm LED 12-Inch Light Strip (LS01A)
3 pcs of Silverstone Tek 90 Degree SATA III Cable with Non-Scratch Locking Mechanism (CP08)
2 pcs of Silverstone Tek 180 Degree SATA III Cable with Non-Scratch Locking Mechanism (CP07)
2 pcs of INTEL 120 GB 2.5" Internal Solid State Drive
Pioneer Electronics USA Internal Blu-Ray Writer (BDR-209DBK)

These stated below are starter so far, can't wait for the above to arrive soon!
Intel i7-4771
Asus H87I-Plus
Corsair Vengeance (16GB)
1 pc of WD 4TB Black
Powercolor R9 270X Devil Edition (due to mini display output to recycle my apple 27" display)
Seasonic G-series 650W 80+ Gold PSU

By the way, I'm from Singapore, interest in Corsair 250D had been fairly low at the moment.


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Nobody has tried to mod and make a windowed side panel?
I have heard that corsair it's making an official one....

Enviado desde mi SM-N9005 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikazemonkey*
> 
> Nobody has tried to mod and make a windowed side panel?
> I have heard that corsair it's making an official one....
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N9005 mediante Tapatalk


Not sure what the point would be unless you had a custom water cooled video card. Would just starve your GPU of air.


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> Not sure what the point would be unless you had a custom water cooled video card. Would just starve your GPU of air.


I'm doing a custom loop practically identical to the one on the corsair blog...
So I'm so interested at this point.
Hope somebody is doing a mod of this case...

Enviado desde mi SM-N9005 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikazemonkey*
> 
> I'm doing a custom loop practically identical to the one on the corsair blog...
> So I'm so interested at this point.
> Hope somebody is doing a mod of this case...
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N9005 mediante Tapatalk


Would be nice to show off that pretty water block. Window kits are cake. They sell them all over the place. Check out performance-pcs.com or frozencpu.com.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> Not sure what the point would be unless you had a custom water cooled video card. Would just starve your GPU of air.


I agree. I'd hope that if someone did go that route that they custom cool the GPU or that GPU will overheat. My GPU heats up that side of the case very well.


----------



## NeOs89

Positive pressure ? Just test negative pressure and you'll see how cold is your case. (i know the dusty problem, but for temperature, it's so great)

GPU with blower can also help with heat issue


----------



## RebelHell

I'm using the NZXT G10 with a Corsair H90 on my GPU so heat is never an issue there. I think the hottest temperature I've recorded was 43 degrees. Still need to draw air in for the VRM and VRAM cooling though so a window still isn't an option. Not that it's the prettiest cooler in the world to be showing off.


----------



## nwkrep82

My 250D build (work in progress):

Asus Maximus VI Impact
Corsair RM750
Intel Core i5 4670K
Corsair H100i w/Corsair SP120 Performance in pull
16GB GSkill Trident X 2400mhz
Samung EVO 120GB ssd
MSI Reference R9-290x cooled by NZXT Kraken G10 w/Kraken x40 and Corsair AF140/AF140 LED in push pull
Two 80mm (15mm thin) NoiseBlocker NB-BlackSilentPro for exhaust


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> My 250D build (work in progress):
> 
> Asus Maximus VI Impact
> Corsair RM750
> Intel Core i5 4670K
> Corsair H100i w/Corsair SP120 Performance in pull
> 16GB GSkill Trident X 2400mhz
> Samung EVO 120GB ssd
> MSI Reference R9-290x cooled by NZXT Kraken G10 w/Kraken x40 and Corsair AF140/AF140 LED in push pull
> Two 80mm (15mm thin) NoiseBlocker NB-BlackSilentPro for exhaust


Looking really good there...


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> My 250D build (work in progress):
> 
> Asus Maximus VI Impact
> Corsair RM750
> Intel Core i5 4670K
> Corsair H100i w/Corsair SP120 Performance in pull
> 16GB GSkill Trident X 2400mhz
> Samung EVO 120GB ssd
> MSI Reference R9-290x cooled by NZXT Kraken G10 w/Kraken x40 and Corsair AF140/AF140 LED in push pull
> Two 80mm (15mm thin) NoiseBlocker NB-BlackSilentPro for exhaust


Awesome build there. I really need to get some braided cables for my RM650. The stock cables really suck, too long and hard to work with especially in this case.


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Awesome build there. I really need to get some braided cables for my RM650. The stock cables really suck, too long and hard to work with especially in this case.


Thanks!

The braided cables make for a MUCH better cabling experience with the RM750. I still need to get the 24pin. The ones I'm using currently are what I had left over from the AX1200i in my 900D build. What better way to use the extra cables


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> The braided cables make for a MUCH better cabling experience with the RM750. I still need to get the 24pin. The ones I'm using currently are what I had left over from the AX1200i in my 900D build. What better way to use the extra cables


Definitely an awesome build. And much cleaner than mine. I may have to invest in some shorter PSU cables or the tools to make my own.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> The braided cables make for a MUCH better cabling experience with the RM750. I still need to get the 24pin. The ones I'm using currently are what I had left over from the AX1200i in my 900D build. What better way to use the extra cables


Your welcome!







I wish I could make my own, probably would be much cheaper. I was looking on Corsairs site and they want $80 for the braided kit and then add another $25 for the 24 pin, kind of expensive considering you can get a Silverstone PSU and then get their short cable kit (granted not braided) for way less.

I'd probably go all black on mine since I'd want it to go with the Batman theme. Or can go old school, yellow/black.

I wonder how many hours it takes and what is involved doing them yourself. I bet since these cables on the RM are flatter that it would probably be easier, but I could be very wrong. LOL!


----------



## FurY2014

I am new to this Small form factor case build, but was looking for a new PC to replace my 7 years old Intel Core2Duo build. This time I thought I'd go for Small but powerful and based my build on:

- Corsair Obsidian 250D case
- Corsair AX760i PSU
- Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133Mhz 16GB
- Core i7 4770K CPU
- ASUS Maximus Impact VI mobo
- Corsair H100i AIO liquid cooler
- MSI 760 GTX OC 2Gb ITX graphics card
- existing Crucial M4 256Gb SSD
- WD NAS 1Gb HDD

I was glad to find this forum thread, not only giving ideas but also advice so had a read through it all before starting to build.
I am still building, just need to do some cable management now, but must say the build was uneventful until I started to fit in the radiator, it took me several times putting it in and getting it out to make sure I had it the way I wanted. I took notice of the recommendations in this thread (Page 6 for those new to building with this case) so I made sure all cables were in before putting the radiator in, but still, struggling a bit, but could also be because I was being very very careful







For those wondering about the red washers on the radiator : I used the black ones on the other side because for some weird reason the screws supplied with the H100i are several mm too long, so wanted to make sure I didn't tear into it when applying them on the radiator!

Anyway, here are some images of my build - once finished I will post here again.


----------



## Sinate

Awesome build! Almost identical to the one I have ordered.. Thanks for pointing out that the H100i screws are too long. I will get some nice red washers also to make up the 5-10mm difference!


----------



## FuzzDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinate*
> 
> Awesome build! Almost identical to the one I have ordered.. Thanks for pointing out that the H100i screws are too long. I will get some nice red washers also to make up the 5-10mm difference!


That might not work either...you'll push the screw heads out far enough that may interfere with the side panel and you may not be able to close the side panel. I just picked up smaller length screws.


----------



## Moondrake

Hi guys,

just read trough the whole thread and didn't encounter complaints about the power button I saw in a couple of video reviews. Was that an early run problem or do you guys have it.

Secondly, i was reading this thread because I just built a new system with the EVGA Hadron Air, but the PSU noise (40mm turbine) is unbearable, even with the headset i hear it, so I will never use it to hook it up to my media center for some TV gaming. I'm now perhaps considering switching to the 250D.
How's the sound level for the 250D? I know it really depends on fans, but as I can easily take a look at your builds here, could you tell me what your impression is under load?

My setup atm: Impact / i5 4670k / EVGA CPU mITX Air cooler / MSI R9 280X Twin Frozr.
Under full load: CPU 60°C GPU 80°C CPU fan 1000rpm Top exhaust 1100rpm GPU fan 45% (rpms are approx since I'm not on the system right now, could be lower)
and I only hear the PSU, rest is quiet/respectable

Opinions much appreciated


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moondrake*
> 
> just read trough the whole thread and didn't encounter complaints about the power button I saw in a couple of video reviews. Was that an early run problem or do you guys have it.


Yes my power button has the issue. It's barely noticeable though.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moondrake*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> just read trough the whole thread and didn't encounter complaints about the power button I saw in a couple of video reviews. Was that an early run problem or do you guys have it.
> 
> Secondly, i was reading this thread because I just built a new system with the EVGA Hadron Air, but the PSU noise (40mm turbine) is unbearable, even with the headset i hear it, so I will never use it to hook it up to my media center for some TV gaming. I'm now perhaps considering switching to the 250D.
> How's the sound level for the 250D? I know it really depends on fans, but as I can easily take a look at your builds here, could you tell me what your impression is under load?
> 
> My setup atm: Impact / i5 4670k / EVGA CPU mITX Air cooler / MSI R9 280X Twin Frozr.
> Under full load: CPU 60°C GPU 80°C CPU fan 1000rpm Top exhaust 1100rpm GPU fan 45% (rpms are approx since I'm not on the system right now, could be lower)
> and I only hear the PSU, rest is quiet/respectable
> 
> Opinions much appreciated


My power button is pretty good, haven't had any of the issues that the viewers reported. I did have an issue with the back of my case needing a slight bend forward to close some of the side panel creases on the right side. The case must of been dropped during shipping or at Microcenter. Other than that its great.

The loudest thing in my case has to be the GPU, other than that I don't really hear anything else. Going to swap out the front 140mm fan with a AF140mm Quiet.


----------



## FuzzDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moondrake*
> 
> How's the sound level for the 250D? I know it really depends on fans, but as I can easily take a look at your builds here, could you tell me what your impression is under load?


I replaced all the stock fans that came with both the 250 and the H100i with their Quiet Fans...the stock fans were much too loud and were not PWM.


----------



## weredawg

That's exactly what I want to do with mine.

I'm still using the stock H100i fans and those are the loudest thing in my build. I can't hear anything else plus it's right next to me on the desk so I'm pretty close to it.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuzzDad*
> 
> I replaced all the stock fans that came with both the 250 and the H100i with their Quiet Fans...the stock fans were much too loud and were not PWM.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> That's exactly what I want to do with mine.
> 
> I'm still using the stock H100i fans and those are the loudest thing in my build. I can't hear anything else plus it's right next to me on the desk so I'm pretty close to it.


Those stock fans can be rather annoying and I wouldn't doubt if that stock 140mm isn't louder than my 770ACX which could be making me think it is the 770 that is loud when it might not be. LOL!


----------



## FurY2014

I wasnt even aware there was a power button issue







I did have problems finding it for a whole 20seconds!
I am using stock fans still on my h100i, but will probably change to the quiet version in the near future.


----------



## Sinate

Some people have been getting the SP120 high performance PWM versions. I have ordered some myself, so I will get to test them soon. I think these running at half speed would be rather quiet and still shift a large amount of air. Fingers crossed


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurY2014*
> 
> I wasnt even aware there was a power button issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did have problems finding it for a whole 20seconds!
> I am using stock fans still on my h100i, but will probably change to the quiet version in the near future.


IMO it's a very small issue. If I didn't watch those reviews with it, I wouldn't have noticed. It still functions 100% normal.


----------



## RebelHell

I'd have to say the loudest fan in my case was the stock GPU fan. Pretty much dead quiet since I added the water cooler for that. And if you spring for the Corsair AX series PSU you won't have any fan noise issues from it all. I'm pretty sure the fan on my AX860i has only ever turned on during heavy bench marking. Those things are insanely efficient. The rest of my fans are SP120 high performance PWM (4), an AF140 with a 7 volt adapter, and two GELID 80mm PWM. The PWM fans never get above about 100 rpm. When you first turn the computer on they all start at full speed and it's quite loud but then they all drop down to silence.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinate*
> 
> Some people have been getting the SP120 high performance PWM versions. I have ordered some myself, so I will get to test them soon. I think these running at half speed would be rather quiet and still shift a large amount of air. Fingers crossed


I have them and have limited them to 1300rpm. Idling about 800-900rpm which is pretty quiet and still keep temps down.

Nice builds coming along everyone, keep em coming


----------



## Badwrench

Has anyone put a 200mm in the front yet? I am considering dropping a Cooler Master 200mm in mine. The stock 140L doesn't flow much, even wide open, but the CM 200mm flows over 100cfm and turned down a touch to keep it quiet would still flow more. I am also thinking that the larger spread of the fan would hit the upper portion of the case better.


----------



## Jeotep

Hi guys, long time stalker first time poster.

Doing my first water cooled PC doing acrylic tube, got the CPU all setup but still waiting on my GPU and block to arrive in the next few days.

Thought I would share pics of build so far and ill try keep updating as I go.


----------



## FurY2014

Nice!!


----------



## Works4me

Beautiful , Nice and clean build , mine is on the way


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Has anyone put a 200mm in the front yet? I am considering dropping a Cooler Master 200mm in mine. The stock 140L doesn't flow much, even wide open, but the CM 200mm flows over 100cfm and turned down a touch to keep it quiet would still flow more. I am also thinking that the larger spread of the fan would hit the upper portion of the case better.


I have dropped in a Bitfenix Spectre pro 200mm fan yesterday , minor installation issues because of the weird fan build , but it fits , i'll post pictures later , just got my Maximus and 4770k today
custom WC build is being delayed because im still waiting on some fittings to arrive , but i'll drop my trusty H100 and start working on it today

Works4me


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeotep*
> 
> Hi guys, long time stalker first time poster.
> 
> Doing my first water cooled PC doing acrylic tube, got the CPU all setup but still waiting on my GPU and block to arrive in the next few days.
> 
> Thought I would share pics of build so far and ill try keep updating as I go.


What 240 radiator are you using? Because after doing some measurements the only smallest size after market radiator they sell are 30mm with a 120x25mm fan it will not fit by my calculations. I noticed the Corsair 100i is a 27mm radiator so a normal size fan of 120x25mm will fit.

So for me I bought the Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 which is 30mm thick along with the Yate Loon Fan 120x120x20mm thick. It seems we only have a clearance of 2" at that area..

I also noticed if we put a 240 rad in you can not use the 2 x 80mm fan exit area because it will hit the rad/fan. I decided to wait for the powder coated for this case tell I get my $500 worth of PerformancePcs products in by the 15th to get a more accurate measurements.


----------



## Works4me

You can use a regular 30mm radiator coupled with coolermaster' xtraflo slim fans which are good , i opted for phobya's g-silent slim should be here any day now , so i'll have them hooked up in a couple of days , there are also slim fans from scythe and gelid which are nice but the phobya and CM will be my choice because of the higher CFM .
Works4me


----------



## Jeotep

Yeah I'm using Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm and Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition PWM

It does fit, its VERY tight and takes away the ability to cable manage down that way, due to my MSI Z87I Mini ITX Motherboard and the 24pin placement and the sata placement

It was going to leave those cables out in view or going all over the place, so I moved the mounting for the Rad up to the top of the bracket and towards the front a bit also. doing so let me run the cables under it a bit more tidy and gave me more space to run tube so I could now fit 80 fans at the back if I wanted, although I don't think I will at this point.

But I change my mind a lot so by the time I get my GPU in and done its all bound to change a lot more.

I was leaving the 5 1/4 bracket in to make it more rigid and for the Res but I'm thinking I might cut it short or remove it or make a custom bracket still haven't decided yet.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I exchanged the Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600 RAM I had bought for the Corsair Vengeance Pro 1866 @ Microcenter today. I was going with a blue theme but these have red on them. I need to somehow make the red work with my Batman theme.

Does anyone know what is the best way to paint the colored rings for the Corsair fans? Do you primer them and then spray paint them the color you want?


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Does anyone know what is the best way to paint the colored rings for the Corsair fans? Do you primer them and then spray paint them the color you want?


You'd probably want to rough them up just a tad with a bit of sandpaper to help promote adhesion. Then you can either use a plastic primer with the paint of your choice or skip the primer and use a paint designed for plastics like Krylon Fusion.


----------



## CaptainZombie

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> You'd probably want to rough them up just a tad with a bit of sandpaper to help promote adhesion. Then you can either use a plastic primer with the paint of your choice or skip the primer and use a paint designed for plastics like Krylon Fusion.


Thanks Rebel. I am thinking of making the rings the color yellow.

Looks like Walmart carries it.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Krylon-12-oz-Fusion-Gloss-for-Plastic-Sunbeam/17253592


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> false
> Thanks Rebel. I am thinking of making the rings the color yellow.
> 
> Can I find Krylon Fusion at a Home Depot or Menards?


They should both carry it and you shouldn't have a problem finding yellow so that would be the way I'd go. The only benefit to using primer is it allows you the wider range of colors offered by other paints. But that shouldn't be an issue for you seeing as how you're sticking with a primary color. Also, if you can't find Krylon Fusion I believe Rustoleum and Valspar also make a paint specifically for plastics. Just read the labels carefully and you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> They should both carry it and you shouldn't have a problem finding yellow so that would be the way I'd go. The only benefit to using primer is it allows you the wider range of colors offered by other paints. But that shouldn't be an issue for you seeing as how you're sticking with a primary color. Also, if you can't find Krylon Fusion I believe Rustoleum and Valspar also make a paint specifically for plastics. Just read the labels carefully and you shouldn't have any problems.


I'll go there tomorrow and pick up a can that has the primer already mixed with it.

Should be a fun little project. Then I'll need to figure out what to do with sleeving my cables or ordering a set from Corsair.


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I'll go there tomorrow and pick up a can that has the primer already mixed with it.
> 
> Should be a fun little project. Then I'll need to figure out what to do with sleeving my cables or ordering a set from Corsair.


I ordered a set from Corsair and they are entirely too bulky for a clean build in this case. There was a discussion a few posts back that had a link to website that made custom short cables. Or you can buy the stuff and try your hand at making your own.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> I ordered a set from Corsair and they are entirely too bulky for a clean build in this case. There was a discussion a few posts back that had a link to website that made custom short cables. Or you can buy the stuff and try your hand at making your own.


I worry if I try myself, I'll probably really mess up the cables. LOL!

What do they charge at that website for shorter cables?


----------



## Jethrov

i need help, 250D modification for 3 slot gpu like asus r9 280x matrix edition


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I worry if I try myself, I'll probably really mess up the cables. LOL!
> 
> What do they charge at that website for shorter cables?


I have ordered 3 sets of cables through *modDIY* and they do a very clean nice job. They make all cable starting at 30cm and up to 80cm standard with the Corsair PSU I think are 60cm I opted for the 40cm in all white. I should be getting mine soon I hope.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I worry if I try myself, I'll probably really mess up the cables. LOL!
> 
> What do they charge at that website for shorter cables?


You can order custom cables through modDIY they offer all brands of PSU's I use Corsair Platinum and Seasonic Gold series and they do a really great job on the cables too. The cable length start at 30cm to 80cm you can ask them to go longer as well. I think most cables are 60cm standard length I ordered some WHITE cables below in 40cm length.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> I have ordered 3 sets of cables through *modDIY* and they do a very clean nice job. They make all cable starting at 30cm and up to 80cm standard with the Corsair PSU I think are 60cm I opted for the 40cm in all white. I should be getting mine soon I hope.
> You can order custom cables through modDIY they offer all brands of PSU's I use Corsair Platinum and Seasonic Gold series and they do a really great job on the cables too. The cable length start at 30cm to 80cm you can ask them to go longer as well. I think most cables are 60cm standard length I ordered some WHITE cables below in 40cm length.


Thanks Lucky, looks like their prices are fairly reasonable.


----------



## Sinate

Let me know if 40cm cables are enough!







I love the look of the red/black cables and want to order some, but would love to know what lengths others have tested









Thanks!


----------



## FurY2014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinate*
> 
> Let me know if 40cm cables are enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the look of the red/black cables and want to order some, but would love to know what lengths others have tested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Yes I wouldn't mind knowing as well. I quite like the red or White cabling. For now I am just waiting for the weekend to be able to pull out my SSD from the old PC and stick it in the 250D to fire it and see if all boots well (after reinstalling Windows of course).


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinate*
> 
> Let me know if 40cm cables are enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the look of the red/black cables and want to order some, but would love to know what lengths others have tested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Those yellow and black cables do look very sweet. So tempting but those are priced much higher than some of the other sets.


----------



## Kozzmik

New to the forums. Nice to see all these great builds in the 250d.

- Corsair Obsidian 250D case
- Corsair AX760 PSU
- MSI Z87I GAMING AC
- Core i5 4670K CPU
- Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133Mhz 16GB
- Corsair H100i w/ SP120
- MSI 760 GTX OC 2Gb ITX graphics card
- Samsung EVO 240GB SSD
- WD 1TB HDD

I have a slight problem with my build however and I am curious if any of the other H100i owners out there have had the same problem or not. I have what sounds like an air bubble trapped in the CPU block. It litterally sounds like a 1990's HDD clicking away. The noise is only there when I have the case sitting on my desk the way it was designed. I can place it any other way and the noise goes away. I have let it sit and run for almost a week now at different angles but no success in getting it out. Do any of you have tips on how I can get rid of this annoyance or should I look at an RMA?


----------



## ChrisHennigan

Quick question for you all.

I currently have a 2600K and a Sabertooth P67. I want to move to the Corsair 250D. I'm looking for 1155 mobos because I don't really want to spend money on an equivalent 1150 processor. Any suggestions for a mini ITX? Asus, Gigabyte, Z77, H77, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisHennigan*
> 
> Quick question for you all.
> 
> I currently have a 2600K and a Sabertooth P67. I want to move to the Corsair 250D. I'm looking for 1155 mobos because I don't really want to spend money on an equivalent 1150 processor. Any suggestions for a mini ITX? Asus, Gigabyte, Z77, H77, etc.
> 
> Thanks!


Do you plan to OC that 2600K?

Both Asus and ASRock make pretty good Z77 boards.


----------



## ChrisHennigan

I've don't it before, but right now it's stock. By the time I may need to OC, the new processors may be out.


----------



## Jeotep

Ok Build is now complete!

Was a fun first project for water cooling, may go back to it and change some stuff in time but happy with how it is now.












Hope the white color isn't to boring but wanted just a clean look, and just love the look of the white milk looking fluid in a PC.


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisHennigan*
> 
> I've don't it before, but right now it's stock. By the time I may need to OC, the new processors may be out.


The Asus Z77 mini itx board was great when I had it. No problems with it at all. But for me the new Z87 bios and features are a win compared to the Z77 line. I think when the new x99 comes out everything in the Z77 and Z87 line will come down in price by 25% or more and will be selling on here and fleabay etc.. I see the ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe on there used for $125.00 or less which is a good deal..


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Those yellow and black cables do look very sweet. So tempting but those are priced much higher than some of the other sets.


It's because it is a whole set of cables which in a mini itx build you will not use contact them via email and tell them the cables you need only like
24-pin, 8-pin mobo, 8-pin pci express, 6-pin pci express etc and the price will be much lower when you do that.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> It's because it is a whole set of cables which in a mini itx build you will not use contact them via email and tell them the cables you need only like
> 24-pin, 8-pin mobo, 8-pin pci express, 6-pin pci express etc and the price will be much lower when you do that.


Thanks again Lucky, I will do that then. I didn't think that they would just sell which cables I needed.

Are they located in the US or are they out of the US? How long does it usually take for these to get to you once you've placed an order?


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Thanks again Lucky, I will do that then. I didn't think that they would just sell which cables I needed.
> 
> Are they located in the US or are they out of the US? How long does it usually take for these to get to you once you've placed an order?


They are in Hong Kong, and I ordered my 2 x sets below for a build and it only took them 2-days to make and this morning got a email saying it was shipped. Total paid was $175.56 free shipping I also got a price quote from a service on here and it was like $400 plus for the same thing..

Corsair 250D Build 

Tribal Skullz Build


----------



## javaneze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeotep*
> 
> Ok Build is now complete!
> 
> Was a fun first project for water cooling, may go back to it and change some stuff in time but happy with how it is now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the white color isn't to boring but wanted just a clean look, and just love the look of the white milk looking fluid in a PC.


Enjoy your solid build mate, it is excellent !
Maybe a little lighting would be nice but it is awesome none the less.

Please add some pics where we can see what is going on under the 5.25 bay, I can't seem to locate the pump in your loop.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> They are in Hong Kong, and I ordered my 2 x sets below for a build and it only took them 2-days to make and this morning got a email saying it was shipped. Total paid was $175.56 free shipping I also got a price quote from a service on here and it was like $400 plus for the same thing..


That is not bad at all and the turnaround time is really fast. I bet they are churning these out like hotcakes in that warehouse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javaneze*
> 
> Enjoy your solid build mate, it is excellent !
> 
> Maybe a little lighting would be nice but it is awesome none the less.
> 
> Please add some pics where we can see what is going on under the 5.25 bay, I can't seem to locate the pump in your loop.


Yeah, I second that. I'd love to see some pics of the pump under the 5.25 bay.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> They are in Hong Kong, and I ordered my 2 x sets below for a build and it only took them 2-days to make and this morning got a email saying it was shipped. Total paid was $175.56 free shipping I also got a price quote from a service on here and it was like $400 plus for the same thing..


I also bought my 250D psu cables from Moddiy, very good quality cables and didn't take very long to arrive from order.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> I also bought my 250D psu cables from Moddiy, very good quality cables and didn't take very long to arrive from order.


For this case, what length cables would you guys recommend getting? Maybe this will get Corsair to sell shorter length cable kits now that they've entered the ITX market. The cables alone with the RM series are horrible in this case.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> For this case, what length cables would you guys recommend getting? Maybe this will get Corsair to sell shorter length cable kits now that they've entered the ITX market. The cables alone with the RM series are horrible in this case.


Well personally I went with 30cm 24pin mobo and 8pin cpu power cables and then 40cm gpu power cables. They are just the right lenght imo, although you might get away with shorter.


----------



## acosmichippo

Has anyone had any luck cleanly removing the Corsair logo on the front panel? Any tips on how to do so?

Tried searching this thread for "logo" but didn't come up with anything.

Thanks!


----------



## FurY2014

Well, I have finished my built. I now realice that indeed the standard fans even at a low RPM are a bit noisy so when I have time I'll probably order some of those Quiet Corsair fans instead. Which ones are better (i.e. more silent) the quiet or the performance ones?

Finished built pics :


----------



## Sinate

My build finally was finished today







Unfortunately I am having massive heat issues with the Haswell.

Pump is running at 2084 rpm
H100i fans are running at 1215 rpm each.
H100i is fitted to the cpu firmly.

H100i Temp is 32c while system is idle
CPU is 47c idle

The second I start Prime95 the temp of my i7 4770k instantly jumps to 100c and immediately starts underclocking with alerts going off like crazy.

My previous i7 930 overclocked to 3.8ghz with an H80 was very happy at 68c with prime95.

Fudge


----------



## FuzzDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinate*
> 
> The second I start Prime95 the temp of my i7 4770k instantly jumps to 100c and immediately starts underclocking with alerts going off like crazy. My previous i7 930 overclocked to 3.8ghz with an H80 was very happy at 68c with prime95. Fudge


Sounds like the waterblock isn't sitting right on the CPU...reseat it.


----------



## Sinate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuzzDad*
> 
> Sounds like the waterblock isn't sitting right on the CPU...reseat it.


I just checked it, it appears to be ok, at about 60% load temps are around 85c, I have ran out of thermal paste, so a complete re-seat will need to wait till Monday. I just loosened off the screws abitto ensure it was flat against the CPU and tightened the screws 1 half turn for each screw until tight. No change in temps. I guess I need to renew the paste on Monday and try again









But temps vary per program I look at.

Corsair Link says 44c idle
Real Temp says 40c idle
Asus AI Suite 3 says 36c idle

Playing D3
Corsair Link says 88c
Real Temp says 79c
Asus Ai Suite 3 says 48c

I have no idea at all right now..


----------



## FurY2014

That can't be right, I am running the H100i fans at 700rpm and temp of the CPU under normal load is 37degrees Celsius. The pump must not be seated right. I would suggest you refit it, but clean the CPU and pump and reapply some thermal paste.


----------



## nwkrep82

Also check how your backplate threads sit in the holes in your motherboard. I was having similar issues. I found out due to the thickness (or should I say thinness) of the Impact, the threads from the backplate were protruding through the motherboard which did not allow the cooler to be fully seated.
The protrusion does not allow the standoffs to be fully tightened to the motherboard. As a result, the pump doesn't make full contact with the CPU when the thumbscrews are tightened.

The solution is to use a couple of washers as spacers.

And then attach them like this:

The threads will not protrude, but sit perfectly flush within the holes of the motherboard.


----------



## FurY2014

Yes I found that when I attached the backplane it was slightly loose but once I fitted the pump and put the screws on it was fixed, so I didn't use washers, so that may not be his issue (easy to find out by trying to move the pump on the CPU).


----------



## nwkrep82

I thought the same thing as well. Before I put the washers on, my pump didn't move on the CPU. When the standoff screws are screwed it will only tighten until it hits the protruding mount.

That will effectively tighten the pump when screwed down (pump won't move), but won't allow full clamping force to the CPU. That can cause higher than normal temps or/and a widely varied temp among cores.
It should look like this:

That will allow full clamping force. This does not affect all motherboards, but it does affect some include the Impact.


----------



## Sinate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinate*
> 
> I just checked it, it appears to be ok, at about 60% load temps are around 85c, I have ran out of thermal paste, so a complete re-seat will need to wait till Monday. I just loosened off the screws abitto ensure it was flat against the CPU and tightened the screws 1 half turn for each screw until tight. No change in temps. I guess I need to renew the paste on Monday and try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But temps vary per program I look at.
> 
> Corsair Link says 44c idle
> Real Temp says 40c idle
> Asus AI Suite 3 says 36c idle
> 
> Playing D3
> Corsair Link says 88c
> Real Temp says 79c
> Asus Ai Suite 3 says 48c
> 
> I have no idea at all right now..


I tried again and again to re-seat the water block, tightening as much as possible.... still the same terrible temps.

So I tried the suggestion here of adding washers, I found some nice plastic 2mm thick ones and dismantled my new PC once again. Reapplied the thermal paste same as all the previous times.

now.... I have:
Real Temp says 30c idle

Playing D3
Real Temp says 45c, peak was 53c

Asus or Corsair should really identify this in the instructions, as this cost me a crap load of time and I am sure I gained a few gray hairs in the process.

Update:
Prime95 test ran for 10 mins @3.9ghz. Max temp was 70c on balanced fan mode.

Previously it ran for 1 second before hitting 100c and massively under-clocked the cpu

Thanks guys! At least when I get the same setup for my misses I will have a bit more of a clue what to do.


----------



## silencer51

The front 120mm intake fan doesn't seem to push much air. I'm thinking of replacing it with a 200mm one. Which 200mm fan do you guys recommend?


----------



## CaptainZombie

T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencer51*
> 
> The front 120mm intake fan doesn't seem to push much air. I'm thinking of replacing it with a 200mm one. Which 200mm fan do you guys recommend?


The front fan is a 140mm fan. A 200mm would be good. Do you have a 240mm rad to the side? If you do, I think you'll run into an issue trying to fit it in there.


----------



## silencer51

Sorry, yeah indeed its a 140mm one. Quiet but ineffective methinks.

My build is aircooled, so there's no rad to get in the way.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencer51*
> 
> Sorry, yeah indeed its a 140mm one. Quiet but ineffective methinks.
> 
> My build is aircooled, so there's no rad to get in the way.


Ah ok cool, yeah you should be able to fit that 200mm then no problem. How long is your GPU? That 200 should push a good amount of air.


----------



## silencer51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Ah ok cool, yeah you should be able to fit that 200mm then no problem. How long is your GPU? That 200 should push a good amount of air.


It's 270mm/10.5 inches (a GTX 780 Ti), it's going to be tight but I think it'll fit.

The question is, which fan should I get? I'd like to avoid sleeve bearings. Are the Bitfenix 200mm fans any good?


----------



## Works4me

i haven't tested any other 200mm fans but my Bitfenix spectre pro is almost inaudible and works great and at 270mm ( the size of your GPU ) it should fit with room to spare .

Works4me


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencer51*
> 
> It's 270mm/10.5 inches (a GTX 780 Ti), it's going to be tight but I think it'll fit.
> 
> The question is, which fan should I get? I'd like to avoid sleeve bearings. Are the Bitfenix 200mm fans any good?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> i haven't tested any other 200mm fans but my Bitfenix spectre pro is almost inaudible and works great and at 270mm ( the size of your GPU ) it should fit with room to spare .
> 
> Works4me


On a few other forums I've seen people going with the Bitfenix spectre and having positive results.

It's awesome that Corsair allows for 120, 140, and 200mm in the front. I think if 180mm was easier to obtain that would of been another good option and might of worked well with having a 240mm rad to the side, but a really tight fit.


----------



## Badwrench

I just put a Cooler master 200 in the front of mine (found a good deal on CL). I have it running directly off the 4pin molex (roughly 650-700 rpm), and it is nearly in-audible. One thing to note with going a full 200mm is that the 2 little tabs that help align the bottom of the 5.25" bay get in the way (or if you put the fan in, then try to mount the bay back in you will have issues). I just used some slightly longer screws on the top and pinched the tabs between the fan and the front of the chassis.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> I just put a Cooler master 200 in the front of mine (found a good deal on CL). I have it running directly off the 4pin molex (roughly 650-700 rpm), and it is nearly in-audible. One thing to note with going a full 200mm is that the 2 little tabs that help align the bottom of the 5.25" bay get in the way (or if you put the fan in, then try to mount the bay back in you will have issues). I just used some slightly longer screws on the top and pinched the tabs between the fan and the front of the chassis.


Nice, can you post some pics of the inside? Do you feel the 200mm is doing a really good job keep the inside of the case cool?

I'd love to find a adapter to squeeze a 180mm fan in there, but not sure if it would fit with the H100i in there.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Nice, can you post some pics of the inside? Do you feel the 200mm is doing a really good job keep the inside of the case cool?
> 
> I'd love to find a adapter to squeeze a 180mm fan in there, but not sure if it would fit with the H100i in there.


I have it set up with a pair of 120mm fans on intake to the right, and the 200 in the front as intake and a single 80mm for exhaust. The 120's are turned down to around 1000rpm, and the 80 runs at 1850 (best noise/air ratio for this cheapy fan). I am much happier with the 200 in the front than the stock 140.


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozzmik*
> 
> I have a slight problem with my build however and I am curious if any of the other H100i owners out there have had the same problem or not. I have what sounds like an air bubble trapped in the CPU block. It litterally sounds like a 1990's HDD clicking away. The noise is only there when I have the case sitting on my desk the way it was designed. I can place it any other way and the noise goes away. I have let it sit and run for almost a week now at different angles but no success in getting it out. Do any of you have tips on how I can get rid of this annoyance or should I look at an RMA?


I have the exact same problem. My H100i was fine until like last week when for no reason at all my computer took 3 attempts to start up, the logo flashed red and in Corsair Link the pump was showing 0 RPM plus my CPU was crazy hot, about 80C.

I restarted and everything was fine again except that it now makes that annoying clicking sound. I really don't want to do the whole RMA deal. Plus I got it from Corsair for half-off during their holiday sale last December. I'm trying to sell this thing and I'm thinking that clicking noise might turn off potential buyers









Have you fixed it yet on your end or did you RMA it?


----------



## Kozzmik

No fix yet. Waiting on corsair support to respond to my ticket. Was going to give it till tomorrow night then start the RMA with Newegg. I will post back if they tell me anything worth while.


----------



## onevoicewild

Sorry if this was already addressed, but a 200mm fan will not fit with a rad in the side and when I checked it. It looked like a 180mm wouldn't fit either. The widest part of the fans are wider than the mounting holes, so there is less room there than you would think. I think most 200mm fans are designed more to move air quietly than move more air volume? I wish it did fit, because I really love big fans.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> I have it set up with a pair of 120mm fans on intake to the right, and the 200 in the front as intake and a single 80mm for exhaust. The 120's are turned down to around 1000rpm, and the 80 runs at 1850 (best noise/air ratio for this cheapy fan). I am much happier with the 200 in the front than the stock 140.


That is awesome that the 200mm is doing the job. Makes you wonder if Corsair will be releasing 200mm fans in the future.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> I have the exact same problem. My H100i was fine until like last week when for no reason at all my computer took 3 attempts to start up, the logo flashed red and in Corsair Link the pump was showing 0 RPM plus my CPU was crazy hot, about 80C.
> 
> I restarted and everything was fine again except that it now makes that annoying clicking sound. I really don't want to do the whole RMA deal. Plus I got it from Corsair for half-off during their holiday sale last December. I'm trying to sell this thing and I'm thinking that clicking noise might turn off potential buyers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you fixed it yet on your end or did you RMA it?


That stinks. I keep reading little issues here and there with the H100i, that is disappointing to hear.


----------



## rene mauricio

From looking at the pictures in this thread it would seem that the bulk of you (who have 240 radiators) are using your fans to pull air from the outside. Is this accurate or are you guys pushing air out? Would it not be better to push air from the outside in?

I am almost ready to get this case but I am still waiting on more shops online to carry them. Oh, and you know, the whole looming Z97 thing...


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> From looking at the pictures in this thread it would seem that the bulk of you (who have 240 radiators) are using your fans to pull air from the outside. Is this accurate or are you guys pushing air out? Would it not be better to push air from the outside in?
> 
> I am almost ready to get this case but I am still waiting on more shops online to carry them. Oh, and you know, the whole looming Z97 thing...


On mine, I have the air being pulled from the outside. I wanted to go with fresh air coming through to the rad. I have also seen many other setups where the fans are on the inside pulling air in from the case. I like having positive air pressure for dust purposes, plus in this case it would seem best to go this route but others might have different opinions on setup.


----------



## Torvi

ive got on mine pushing air from front inside, it's plainly because of h100i, fans on it are also pushing air inside and the air that goes thru it winds on gpu, by having intake fan on front this air is getting pushed outside torough the air conditioning mesh on the rear of case.

250d.png 30k .png file


----------



## buffnerd

Okay, I officially love this thread.


----------



## Sinate

I did quite a bit of testing regarding the fans, here were my personal feelings and thoughts.

Setup:
Right side: 2 x SP120 PWM Performance @1000 approx rpm
Front side: 1 x AF140 Quiet @850 approx rpm
Left side: GFX Card: 1 x MSI GTX770 TF 2Gb OC

Config1
Right side: Exhaust
Front side: Exhaust
Left Side: Intake via the GFX card fans.

Due to the negative pressure, I was getting really nice temps from the GPU due to the increased flow of air passing it, in intensive games the CPU temps went higher than normal due to more warmer air in the case. I do not have exact temps for you for this one, after little sleep in the last 3 days I just wanted to get something working nicely









Config2
Right side: Intake
Front side: Intake
Left Side: Intake via the GFX card fans.

Due to the extreme positive pressure, the Left side was actually being an exhaust and felt like it was fighting with the GFX card fans, basically my temps for my gfx card while playing EQLandmark reached a peak of 92c and was under-clocking itself , on the stock fan profile the fans never got enough RPM at 48% speed to actually start drawing air in. I did not like this config at all.

Config3
Right side: Intake
Front side: Exhaust
Left Side: Intake via the GFX card fans.

This one worked better for me, there is still a positive pressure in the case but not so much that the Left side becomes an exhaust and over powers the gfx card fans at stock RPMs, the gfx card gets to around 78c under 99% usage without any noticeable under-clocking.

Update:

Config3 Version 2
Right side: Intake
Front side: Exhaust (Removed the dust filter)
Left Side: Intake via the GFX card fans.

Slight modification to Config 3, just tested it, I was running the GPU program Heaven Benchmark 4.0, with the dust filter the GPU temp was 80c, after removing the filter and replacing the front panel the temps slowly dropped to 64c. Also motherboard temps dropped from 50c to 40c, also a few c lower on the cpu. As it is an exhaust I think it is fine without the filter... should have removed it earlier but did not think about it...

What did others experience?


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> Sorry if this was already addressed, but a 200mm fan will not fit with a rad in the side and when I checked it. It looked like a 180mm wouldn't fit either. The widest part of the fans are wider than the mounting holes, so there is less room there than you would think. I think most 200mm fans are designed more to move air quietly than move more air volume? I wish it did fit, because I really love big fans.


I beg to differ , i have my corsair H100 and the bitfenix 200 spectre pro installed together and there're no issues at all .
i think most round framed 200mm fans won't be a problem whereas the rectangle framed ones probably would interfere with installing the 240 Rad

Works4me


----------



## rl97521

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> I thought the same thing as well. Before I put the washers on, my pump didn't move on the CPU. When the standoff screws are screwed it will only tighten until it hits the protruding mount.
> 
> That will effectively tighten the pump when screwed down (pump won't move), but won't allow full clamping force to the CPU. That can cause higher than normal temps or/and a widely varied temp among cores.
> It should look like this:
> 
> That will allow full clamping force. This does not affect all motherboards, but it does affect some include the Impact.


So which is the correct position here the top picture or the bottom picture cause I have this same issue when I installed mine on a Asus Z87I.


----------



## nwkrep82

It should look like the bottom picture.


----------



## Jeotep

Its kinda hard to get pics of that area now but I've got this one from when I started, the loop runs from Res down to Pump, 120 Rad, CPU, GPU, 240 Rad, Res.

this pic is from before I added the GPU into the loop


----------



## Torvi

wow custom loop in 250d? damn i didnt tought it could be possible Good job!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinate*
> 
> I did quite a bit of testing regarding the fans, here were my personal feelings and thoughts.
> 
> Setup:
> Right side: 2 x SP120 PWM Performance @1000 approx rpm
> Front side: 1 x AF140 Quiet @850 approx rpm
> Left side: GFX Card: 1 x MSI GTX770 TF 2Gb OC
> 
> Config1
> Right side: Exhaust
> Front side: Exhaust
> Left Side: Intake via the GFX card fans.
> 
> Due to the negative pressure, I was getting really nice temps from the GPU due to the increased flow of air passing it, in intensive games the CPU temps went higher than normal due to more warmer air in the case. I do not have exact temps for you for this one, after little sleep in the last 3 days I just wanted to get something working nicely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Config2
> Right side: Intake
> Front side: Intake
> Left Side: Intake via the GFX card fans.
> 
> Due to the extreme positive pressure, the Left side was actually being an exhaust and felt like it was fighting with the GFX card fans, basically my temps for my gfx card while playing EQLandmark reached a peak of 92c and was under-clocking itself , on the stock fan profile the fans never got enough RPM at 48% speed to actually start drawing air in. I did not like this config at all.
> 
> Config3
> Right side: Intake
> Front side: Exhaust
> Left Side: Intake via the GFX card fans.
> 
> This one worked better for me, there is still a positive pressure in the case but not so much that the Left side becomes an exhaust and over powers the gfx card fans at stock RPMs, the gfx card gets to around 78c under 99% usage without any noticeable under-clocking.
> 
> Update:
> 
> Config3 Version 2
> Right side: Intake
> Front side: Exhaust (Removed the dust filter)
> Left Side: Intake via the GFX card fans.
> 
> Slight modification to Config 3, just tested it, I was running the GPU program Heaven Benchmark 4.0, with the dust filter the GPU temp was 80c, after removing the filter and replacing the front panel the temps slowly dropped to 64c. Also motherboard temps dropped from 50c to 40c, also a few c lower on the cpu. As it is an exhaust I think it is fine without the filter... should have removed it earlier but did not think about it...
> 
> What did others experience?


How aggressive is your OC on the 770?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> I beg to differ , i have my corsair H100 and the bitfenix 200 spectre pro installed together and there're no issues at all .
> i think most round framed 200mm fans won't be a problem whereas the rectangle framed ones probably would interfere with installing the 240 Rad
> 
> Works4me


Any pics you'd be willing to share?


----------



## FurY2014

Have any of you changed the stock Corsair H100i fans to the Quiet PWM ones (120)? What is the difference in temp compared with the lower noise levels? No issues running the Quiet SP120 PWM whilst overclocking?

I am thinking of replacing the stock fans as they are slightly noisy even at 1000RPM so would appreciate opinions from people who have changed to quieter fans on this radiator.
TIA!


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurY2014*
> 
> Have any of you changed the stock Corsair H100i fans to the Quiet PWM ones (120)? What is the difference in temp compared with the lower noise levels? No issues running the Quiet SP120 PWM whilst overclocking?
> 
> I am thinking of replacing the stock fans as they are slightly noisy even at 1000RPM so would appreciate opinions from people who have changed to quieter fans on this radiator.
> TIA!


you mean these?
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-015-CS&tool=3

im thinking on getting them as h100i can be pretty loud at a times


----------



## FurY2014

Yes those are the ones. I read up on "static pressure" but I can't find anywhere where the actual static pressure is compared with the stock Corsair fans on the H100i.


----------



## RebelHell

H100i Stock Fans..
Static Pressure - 4mm/H20
Air Flow - 77 CFM

SP120 PWM Performance
Static Pressure - 3.1mm/H20
Air Flow - 62.74

SP120 PWM Quiet
Static Pressure - 1.29mm/H20
Air Flow - 37.85

I am using the SP120 PWM Peformance on my H100i and I can't hear them at idle. They can be noisy when I'm gaming and the fans speed up. Good trade off in my opinion, When I'm gaming I either have the sound turned up or I have my headset on so I can't hear them then either.


----------



## FurY2014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> H100i Stock Fans..
> Static Pressure - 4mm/H20
> Air Flow - 77 CFM
> 
> SP120 PWM Performance
> Static Pressure - 3.1mm/H20
> Air Flow - 62.74
> 
> SP120 PWM Quiet
> Static Pressure - 1.29mm/H20
> Air Flow - 37.85
> 
> I am using the SP120 PWM Peformance on my H100i and I can't hear them at idle. They can be noisy when I'm gaming and the fans speed up. Good trade off in my opinion, When I'm gaming I either have the sound turned up or I have my headset on so I can't hear them then either.


Thanks for that. When you say you cannot hear them at idle, what RPM are they running at?


----------



## SgtKalme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> wow custom loop in 250d? damn i didnt tought it could be possible Good job!


Considering the size, shouldn't be a problem.

Nice work nonetheless.


----------



## Sinate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurY2014*
> 
> Thanks for that. When you say you cannot hear them at idle, what RPM are they running at?


I would like to know too, mine are running at 800 RPM and I defiantly hear them. same as the GTX 770 TF, it is on the Silent mode and I still hear it... perhaps my hearing is super sensitive.

Regarding a previous question, the GTX 770 was not running in OC mode, just standard game mode.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Anyone fit a Maximus VI Impact with a Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm yet? I will be using 120mm x 25mm fans. I know I have heard it is a tight fit, but does it push against to riser board?


----------



## rene mauricio

Thank you for the answers everyone.









Now if only I could find the darn thing in stock someplace, I would be a happy camper.


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> Anyone fit a Maximus VI Impact with a Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm yet? I will be using 120mm x 25mm fans. I know I have heard it is a tight fit, but does it push against to riser board?


Any 30mm radiator will fit the problem is you must use 120mm x *20mm or 15mm or 12mm* fans with it. There is only 2 inches of clearance at the 240mm spot. The only reason why the Corsair 100i and 120mmx25mm fans work is because that radiator is only 27mm thick.

On a side not I just found out HERE *POST 6895* that my eVGA GTX 780 Classified will not fit with the 2 x 8-pin PCI connected because the top of the case will not close.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Any 30mm radiator will fit the problem is you must use 120mm x *20mm or 15mm or 12mm* fans with it. There is only 2 inches of clearance at the 240mm spot. The only reason why the Corsair 100i and 120mmx25mm fans work is because that radiator is only 27mm thick.
> 
> On a side not I just found out HERE *POST 6895* that my eVGA GTX 780 Classified will not fit with the 2 x 8-pin PCI connected because the top of the case will not close.


And there lies the problem. I want to use the fans from my old Swiftech H220 for my custom loop. Guess I'll go with another case to move my build to.


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurY2014*
> 
> Thanks for that. When you say you cannot hear them at idle, what RPM are they running at?


I have them set to respond to water temperature. They typically run between 900 and 1000 rpm at idle.


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinate*
> 
> Config1
> Right side: Exhaust
> Front side: Exhaust
> Left Side: Intake via the GFX card fans.
> 
> Due to the negative pressure, I was getting really nice temps from the GPU due to the increased flow of air passing it, in intensive games the CPU temps went higher than normal due to more warmer air in the case. I do not have exact temps for you for this one, after little sleep in the last 3 days I just wanted to get something working nicely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Config2
> Right side: Intake
> Front side: Intake
> Left Side: Intake via the GFX card fans.
> 
> Due to the extreme positive pressure, the Left side was actually being an exhaust and felt like it was fighting with the GFX card fans, basically my temps for my gfx card while playing EQLandmark reached a peak of 92c and was under-clocking itself , on the stock fan profile the fans never got enough RPM at 48% speed to actually start drawing air in. I did not like this config at all.


On Config 1; All the air was essentially coming from the 80mm rear holes then? What was the dust situation like?

On Config 2; Perhaps you could try this again (someday) with 80mm fans at the rear exhausting the air?


----------



## buffnerd

Maybe I missed in the pictures. Anyone have a side by side of the 250d and the Air 540? 250d will be going in living room and Air 540 will be going in computer room. Curiosity only.


----------



## Zealon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> Maybe I missed in the pictures. Anyone have a side by side of the 250d and the Air 540? 250d will be going in living room and Air 540 will be going in computer room. Curiosity only.


This build log might help. I have seen the cases side by side as well in a review and the 250d is like half the height of the 540.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1468198/corsair-obsidian-250d-amd-a10-7850k-build-log/0_100


----------



## FurY2014

Quote:


> I have them set to respond to water temperature. They typically run between 900 and 1000 rpm at idle.


Right, thanks for that. The stock ones at that RPM are definitely audible, I wouldn't mind a slight swish next to me on the table but the stock ones at 800-900rpm are very audible, I am just concerned that the quiet ones aren't up to the task of cooling a slight overcook (I don't game at all).


----------



## buffnerd

I really wish I did more research on cases before buying one of the cheapest I could find at Fry's.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## FurY2014

Has anyone tried the Enermax fans? https://www.alternate.es/Enermax/T-B-Silence-PWM/html/product/837978?tk=7&lk=6561
71CFM and only 8dba so should be virtually silent.


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurY2014*
> 
> Right, thanks for that. The stock ones at that RPM are definitely audible, I wouldn't mind a slight swish next to me on the table but the stock ones at 800-900rpm are very audible, I am just concerned that the quiet ones aren't up to the task of cooling a slight overcook (I don't game at all).


I haven't tried the SP120 quiet but I'm pretty sure they'd be fine too. The air pressure rating is a little on the low side though. And when I say my CPU is at idle I have all cores locked at 4.1 Ghz on a i7 4770. Throttling is disabled. I'd like to push my clocks higher than that but I fear my overclocked RAM (2400 Mhz) is causing instability when I push the CPU much higher.


----------



## FurY2014

Fair enough RebelHell, that clarifies a bit more indeed. I just found those Enermax fans and frankly speaking, for the price I am just tempted to get them and see how they perform. Airflow is ether than the Corsair quiet fans and dimensions are the same so no issue to fit.
Will advise over here when I have them fitted.

Edit: I just read some reviews on the SP120 quiet edition fans and I think I am just going to go for those now


----------



## nexusforce

Just quickly installed a NZXT sleeved LED kit. I'm gonna play around with the layout when I clean up the cables. So far the case has been great.


Spoiler: pictures!


----------



## Torvi

I was wondering on how to apply leds on my case, now i think i know how (abit diffrent than you) im gonna put them at both sides of window for equall light effect


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> My 250D build (work in progress):
> 
> Asus Maximus VI Impact
> Corsair RM750
> Intel Core i5 4670K
> Corsair H100i w/Corsair SP120 Performance in pull
> 16GB GSkill Trident X 2400mhz
> Samung EVO 120GB ssd
> MSI Reference R9-290x cooled by NZXT Kraken G10 w/Kraken x40 and Corsair AF140/AF140 LED in push pull
> Two 80mm (15mm thin) NoiseBlocker NB-BlackSilentPro for exhaust


Does the Kraken G10 & x40 interfere with the ODD tray?


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> Does the Kraken G10 & x40 interfere with the ODD tray?


I can't speak for the X40 but I have the Kraken G10 with the Corsair H90 and was able to fit it with the optical drive. You just have to mount the cooler on the card with the hoses pointing down and mount the radiator upside down so the hoses don't interfere with the drive bay. I tried every other orientation but that was the only way to make it work. The X40 does have slightly longer hoses. Not sure if this would be a help or a hindrance. YMMV


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> I can't speak for the X40 but I have the Kraken G10 with the Corsair H90 and was able to fit it with the optical drive. You just have to mount the cooler on the card with the hoses pointing down and mount the radiator upside down so the hoses don't interfere with the drive bay. I tried every other orientation but that was the only way to make it work. The X40 does have slightly longer hoses. Not sure if this would be a help or a hindrance. YMMV


I had an H90 before...may have to get another. I'm between this case and the phenom. I'm leaning towards the 250d, though.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> I can't speak for the X40 but I have the Kraken G10 with the Corsair H90 and was able to fit it with the optical drive. You just have to mount the cooler on the card with the hoses pointing down and mount the radiator upside down so the hoses don't interfere with the drive bay. I tried every other orientation but that was the only way to make it work. The X40 does have slightly longer hoses. Not sure if this would be a help or a hindrance. YMMV


How do you have the pumps and fans connected to the impact? (i.e - which header for which pump, splitters, etc.)


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> How do you have the pumps and fans connected to the impact? (i.e - which header for which pump, splitters, etc.)


The pump is connected straight to 12V. The 140mm Fan on the rad is connected to the motherboards front pwm fan connector and the 90mm video card fan is connected straight to 12V. The 90mm is now the loudest fan in my system. It's not too bad but I will eventually connect it to a controller so I can slow it down a bit.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> The pump is connected straight to 12V. The 140mm Fan on the rad is connected to the motherboards front pwm fan connector and the 90mm video card fan is connected straight to 12V. The 90mm is now the loudest fan in my system. It's not too bad but I will eventually connect it to a controller so I can slow it down a bit.


By 12V, do you mean straight to the PSU?


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> By 12V, do you mean straight to the PSU?


Yup, I wouldn't trust the pump on a MB header and I just ran out of headers so that's what I did with the 90mm fan too.


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> Does the Kraken G10 & x40 interfere with the ODD tray?


I removed my ODD. I don't plan on installing a drive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> How do you have the pumps and fans connected to the impact? (i.e - which header for which pump, splitters, etc.)


I have the x40 pump on my front motherboard header and the AF140/AF140 LED fans on the rad are connected to the fan connections on the x40. The fan on my G10 bracket is connected directly to the 290x. The SP120s Performance Edition and the rear NB 80mm fans are connected to my H100i fan headers.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> I haven't tried the SP120 quiet but I'm pretty sure they'd be fine too. The air pressure rating is a little on the low side though. And when I say my CPU is at idle I have all cores locked at 4.1 Ghz on a i7 4770. Throttling is disabled. I'd like to push my clocks higher than that but I fear my overclocked RAM (2400 Mhz) is causing instability when I push the CPU much higher.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurY2014*
> 
> Fair enough RebelHell, that clarifies a bit more indeed. I just found those Enermax fans and frankly speaking, for the price I am just tempted to get them and see how they perform. Airflow is ether than the Corsair quiet fans and dimensions are the same so no issue to fit.
> Will advise over here when I have them fitted.
> 
> Edit: I just read some reviews on the SP120 quiet edition fans and I think I am just going to go for those now


Both of my AF120's and my 1 AF140 are Quiet Edition fans. I don't hear the 3 fans at all, but I do hear my damn 770. LOL! The 770 is the loudest thing in my system when it is quiet in the room. At some point I'll water cool my video card. I wanted the 780, but will wait to see what happens with the 800 series cards. How universal are water blocks for GPU's? I would want one that does cover the entire PCB.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> I removed my ODD. I don't plan on installing a drive.
> I have the x40 pump on my front motherboard header and the AF140/AF140 LED fans on the rad are connected to the fan connections on the x40. The fan on my G10 bracket is connected directly to the 290x. The SP120s Performance Edition and the rear NB 80mm fans are connected to my H100i fan headers.


1)The H100i has how many fan connections on the pump?
2)You using Corsair Link to control the fans?
3)Or fan expert 2?
4)The G10 fan can hook up to the video card fan header?

Sorry for all the questions


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> 1)The H100i has how many fan connections on the pump?
> 2)You using Corsair Link to control the fans?
> 3)Or fan expert 2?
> 4)The G10 fan can hook up to the video card fan header?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions


1) The H100i has four (4) fan connections on the pump. It was designed with push/pull configurations in mind but can be used to control any PWM fans.
2) He can answer for himself but corsair link can only control the fans connected directly to the pump. And yes I use it to control my fans.
3)...
4) No, the G10 fan cannot connect directly to the video card. It may work but would take some modifications first and I'm always a little leery about modding a $700 card.


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Both of my AF120's and my 1 AF140 are Quiet Edition fans. I don't hear the 3 fans at all, but I do hear my damn 770. LOL! The 770 is the loudest thing in my system when it is quiet in the room. At some point I'll water cool my video card. I wanted the 780, but will wait to see what happens with the 800 series cards. How universal are water blocks for GPU's? I would want one that does cover the entire PCB.


Full cover water blocks are NOT universal at all. Typically they are only designed for reference cards as well and will not work on cards that come with aftermarket coolers (usually the card architecture is modified by the OEM to better accommodate their custom coolers). Check with the water block manufacturer to see if your specific card is supported. Just because it says it works with a 770 does not mean it will work with YOUR 770.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> 1) The H100i has four (4) fan connections on the pump.
> 2) He can answer for himself but corsair link can only control the fans connected directly to the pump. And yes I use it to control my fans.
> 3)...
> 4) No, the G10 fan cannot connect directly to the video card. It may work but would take some modifications first and I'm always a little leery about modding a $700 card.


Thanks for the reply.







#4 - I was referring to what he said:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> The fan on my G10 bracket is connected directly to the 290x.


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #4 - I was referring to what he said:


Perhaps the 290x has a standard fan header...my 780ti does not unfortunately.


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> 1)The H100i has how many fan connections on the pump?
> 2)You using Corsair Link to control the fans?
> 3)Or fan expert 2?
> 4)The G10 fan can hook up to the video card fan header?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions


1)The H100i can control 4 fans. Since I only use 2 on the H100i rad, I used the the other 2 on my rear exhaust.
2 and 3)Yes I'm using the Corsair Link software to control all the fans connected to the H100i.
4)I use this GELID adaptor http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13314/cab-454/Gelid_Solutions_PWM_Fan_Adapter_for_VGA_Cards_CA-PWM-02.html
Using that will allow any PWM fan to be controlled in the same manner as the fan on a stock cooler. NOTE: The video card can only control the speed of PWM fans. All 3-pin fans will run at full speed.

In my 900D build, the radiator fans on my Xfired 290Xs w/G10s and Corsair H105s are run off the video cards. That allows me to run them with custom fan profiles using Afterburner.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> Full cover water blocks are NOT universal at all. Typically they are only designed for reference cards as well and will not work on cards that come with aftermarket coolers (usually the card architecture is modified by the OEM to better accommodate their custom coolers). Check with the water block manufacturer to see if your specific card is supported. Just because it says it works with a 770 does not mean it will work with YOUR 770.


Thanks Rebel for the heads up on the water block.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> 1)The H100i can control 4 fans. Since I only use 2 on the H100i rad, I used the the other 2 on my rear exhaust.
> 2 and 3)Yes I'm using the Corsair Link software to control all the fans connected to the H100i.
> 4)I use this GELID adaptor http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13314/cab-454/Gelid_Solutions_PWM_Fan_Adapter_for_VGA_Cards_CA-PWM-02.html
> Using that will allow any PWM fan to be controlled in the same manner as the fan on a stock cooler. NOTE: The video card can only control the speed of PWM fans. All 3-pin fans will run at full speed.
> 
> In my 900D build, the radiator fans on my Xfired 290Xs w/G10s and Corsair H105s are run off the video cards. That allows me to run them with custom fan profiles using Afterburner.


Nice!! I think this is the adapter to use so the G10 fan doesn't drive you crazy. Of course it needs to be replaced with a PWM fan.


----------



## onevoicewild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> I beg to differ , i have my corsair H100 and the bitfenix 200 spectre pro installed together and there're no issues at all .
> i think most round framed 200mm fans won't be a problem whereas the rectangle framed ones probably would interfere with installing the 240 Rad
> 
> Works4me


Thanks for the info that sounds great! I'm more confused than ever though. 200mm fans are not all the same size, I thought maybe the Aero cool silent master I have was oversized but after rechecking it the widest point is exactly 200mm. The specs on the H100 and H100i are exactly the same for the 2 radiators. I wonder if maybe you were able to mount your rad further back? The Mother board I'm using has a standup VRM like the Impact and that dictated my rad position front to back. I physically tried to put my fan in place and it wasn't even close. I'll see if I can find some spec's on your fan, because I would really like a bigger fan in there and the spectra Pro is a great fan. I really appreciate the input on this!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> I can't speak for the X40 but I have the Kraken G10 with the Corsair H90 and was able to fit it with the optical drive. You just have to mount the cooler on the card with the hoses pointing down and mount the radiator upside down so the hoses don't interfere with the drive bay. I tried every other orientation but that was the only way to make it work. The X40 does have slightly longer hoses. Not sure if this would be a help or a hindrance. YMMV


Rebel, do you think an H60 would be enough to keep a 770 cool if used with that G10? I do have an H60 sitting around that I have to send in for RMA or would you recommend going with a H90 instead?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> How do you have the pumps and fans connected to the impact? (i.e - which header for which pump, splitters, etc.)


Mike, I'd go with the 250D


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Rebel, do you think an H60 would be enough to keep a 770 cool if used with that G10? I do have an H60 sitting around that I have to send in for RMA or would you recommend going with a H90 instead?
> Mike, I'd go with the 250D


The H60 should be plenty. I went with the H90 because I had to order a new one and wanted the largest one I could fit in the case. And it cut my load temps almost in half! Your performance might not be that good with a H60 but it should still be worlds better than stock fans.


----------



## SgtKalme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> Full cover water blocks are NOT universal at all. Typically they are only designed for reference cards as well and will not work on cards that come with aftermarket coolers (usually the card architecture is modified by the OEM to better accommodate their custom coolers). Check with the water block manufacturer to see if your specific card is supported. Just because it says it works with a 770 does not mean it will work with YOUR 770.


They are as universal as reference pcb goes. If the card has aftermarket cooler but is marked to use ref pcb design (which most cards are) then there will be no issues putting a ref block on it. If you got classy, lightning, hof or toxic card, you have to buy specialized block.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Mike, I'd go with the 250D


Sounds like good advice!


----------



## Torvi

Capitan, how do you hold your fan on vram? i suppose using zipties right? Wont they melt on higher temps?

Also what's ur GPU oc with such setup?


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> Capitan, how do you hold your fan on vram? i suppose using zipties right? Wont they melt on higher temps?
> 
> Also what's ur GPU oc with such setup?


I don't think Captain has the water cooler for his GPU yet.

I'm running the Corsair H90 on my GTX 780 Ti. The fan is held on with the NZXT G10 adapter plate that holds the water cooler in place. I added additional aluminum heatsinks to the VRAM that does not come with the G10 kit. Probably overkill, but that's what this site is all about right?
Overclocks...
GPU 1100 MHz
Boost 1152 MHz
Memory 1900 MHz (7600 MHz Effective)

Max temp I've seen on my GPU running Furmark was 43°C. The main limiting factor seems to be the lack of voltage control in the reference card. Even so my 3Dmark 11 score went from X5237 to X6132. Almost a 900 point increase. Not bad if you ask me.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> How do you have the pumps and fans connected to the impact? (i.e - which header for which pump, splitters, etc.)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> Capitan, how do you hold your fan on vram? i suppose using zipties right? Wont they melt on higher temps?
> 
> Also what's ur GPU oc with such setup?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> I don't think Captain has the water cooler for his GPU yet.
> 
> I'm running the Corsair H90 on my GTX 780 Ti. The fan is held on with the NZXT G10 adapter plate that holds the water cooler in place. I added additional aluminum heatsinks to the VRAM that does not come with the G10 kit. Probably overkill, but that's what this site is all about right?
> Overclocks...
> GPU 1100 MHz
> Boost 1152 MHz
> Memory 1900 MHz (7600 MHz Effective)
> 
> Max temp I've seen on my GPU running Furmark was 43°C. The main limiting factor seems to be the lack of voltage control in the reference card. Even so my 3Dmark 11 score went from X5237 to X6132. Almost a 900 point increase. Not bad if you ask me.


Like Rebel stated, I don't have the G10 for my GPU.


----------



## johnc79

A newbie in OC.

Just purchase the 250D and it was awesome. Now for the buliding part.

Intend to do only minor OC to the CPU with the Maximus. Do i really need the H100i?

Wondering if the Noctua NH-L9i 95mm SSO2 CPU Cooler is sufficient and be able to fit into the motherboard?


----------



## SgtKalme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnc79*
> 
> A newbie in OC.
> 
> Just purchase the 250D and it was awesome. Now for the buliding part.
> 
> Intend to do only minor OC to the GPU with the Maximus. Do i really need the H100i?
> 
> Wondering if the Noctua NH-L9i 95mm SSO2 CPU Cooler is sufficient and be able to fit into the motherboard?


You don't need better CPU cooler if you are overclocking GPU.

Don't know about fitting on that motherboard.


----------



## johnc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtKalme*
> 
> You don't need better CPU cooler if you are overclocking GPU.
> 
> Don't know about fitting on that motherboard.


Sorry my bad. I am referring to CPU not GPU.


----------



## Torvi

well h100i is by all means great cooler, owning it atm, very happy with how it works.

After some temp watching with my i5-4670k on 4.2 i see max 61 C on full load with NO MATTER HOW FAST FANS ARE. Simply how i checked it, ran my fans at 1k rpm then 1,2k rpm and 1,5k rpm and there was exactly 0 DIFFERENCE so before you will be getting low noise fans just work things out with those you have now, you simply dont need them, you can run fans at 1k and they are barely hearable, After setting them on it i actually hear my idle gpu fans more than h100i fans on full cpu load lol


----------



## nova_prime

with the 100i, can it do push and pull in this case...?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova_prime*
> 
> with the 100i, can it do push and pull in this case...?


Nope.


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova_prime*
> 
> with the 100i, can it do push and pull in this case...?


The only way to make it work would be to hang a couple fans on the outside of the case.
Kind of like this but on the other side of the case.


----------



## johnc79

if i were to OC i5-4670k to 4.2 do i need the H100i or the Noctua NH-L9i 95mm is sufficient?


----------



## Torvi

jhon i would suggest you taking some single 120mm closed loop cooler, this case is asking for watercooling loops (multiple) but if you feel your wallet wont make it, go for noctuna but dont expect too big performance


----------



## FurY2014

Quick question: I see some of the people built their radiator in with the Corsair fans facing towards the mobo with the unprotected side forward, other with the protected side of the fans facing the mobo. If unprotected side is forward then air is being sucked out of the case and through the radiator, and if protected side forward (towards mobo) then air is being pulled through the radiator into the case.

Which way is best for temperatura and having positive pressure in the case if I would only have the front fan working as well? (as it is now, my radiator fans on the H100 are unprotected side towards the mobo).

TIA!


----------



## Torvi

ive got them the same way as you do and it's really the only way to do it to be honest. If you got a nice gpu mounted in and fans pulling air out of case thru the heatsink then while gaming h100i fans will be catching heated up air from your gpu which will lead to slight decrease of performance.

With 140 mm fan premounted in front of case you get steady burst of all the air to the rear, you can easily see it by placing some paper behind the rear air condition panel (i have a paper attached to one of my power cables (some manufacturers infos) and it was about 10 cm behind the case and i was still able to see it moving (obviously because of the air that is thrown out of case) So worry not, this setup is best we all can have in small case like 250d and it's more than engouh to be honest


----------



## FurY2014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> With 140 mm fan premounted in front of case you get steady burst of all the air to the rear, you can easily see it by placing some paper behind the rear air condition panel (i have a paper attached to one of my power cables (some manufacturers infos) and it was about 10 cm behind the case and i was still able to see it moving (obviously because of the air that is thrown out of case) So worry not, this setup is best we all can have in small case like 250d and it's more than engouh to be honest


That's the thing: I notice absolutely zero airflow coming from the back side of the case. My GPU has its fan exhaust so doubting if I set up my radiator fans correctly







Or maybe I just need a 140mm front fan with more CFM tan the one coming stock?


----------



## Torvi

that's weird then, i got stock fan on front case and it does good. Btw if you feel like there can be too much hot air inside, turn your psu upside down, the fan on psu will be throwing nice air on your mainboard. With this i dropped mobo temps by 5C


----------



## FurY2014

It is definitely sucking air in, so not sure why the flow isn't going out







my thought is because the corsair radiator fans are taking that air and push it out the side. Not a major issue of course, temps are all fine, but makes you wonder.


----------



## FuzzDad

I run my 250d build with all intake and no exhaust fans other than the natural GPU and PSU exhaust due to the design of those devices. Front 140MM is pull as are the two 120mm on the inside of the H100i...it gives me a nice volumn of air over the mobo and then most of it exhausts out the back 80mm fan holes. Temps are solid, airflow is great and other than the GTX 780 fan spin up at temp it's very quiet. SInce I'm running the machine on my desk (because it's so small) I don't pick up that much dust...so it runs very cool and very clean.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> The H60 should be plenty. I went with the H90 because I had to order a new one and wanted the largest one I could fit in the case. And it cut my load temps almost in half! Your performance might not be that good with a H60 but it should still be worlds better than stock fans.


Rebel, as an FYI, I was on the NZXT website and the H60 is not compatible with the G10. They have a cooler compatibility chart.


----------



## Hoffa

Hi All,

I just wanted to say "hello" and thank the early adopters who have shared their builds and experience in this forum. I picked up a 250D yesterday after doing a bunch of research and finally deciding on going with a mITX build and this case. I've had most of the major components for about a week, but I'm still waiting on a few miscellaneous parts before starting the assembly. I expect to have some questions and will share my progress and experience as well.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> Anyone fit a Maximus VI Impact with a Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm yet? I will be using 120mm x 25mm fans. I know I have heard it is a tight fit, but does it push against to riser board?


Can anyone recommend any good 120mm slim fans? I just bought the 250D and will be going with this rad in a custom loop.


----------



## Torvi

@mike

check them out, they do look quite nice:
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g36/c15/s972/list/p1/Fans-12_Volt_Fans-120mm_x_12mm_Fans-Page1.html
if you decide with them i would suggest you going for 1600 rpm fans, with 240mm heatsink you roughly need more speed (i run mine h100i with fans set to 1000 rpm and they do good with full stressed i5-4670k on 4,2 ghz with slight ~0.010-15v overvoltage on them)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



after spending over 15 hours finding a right voltages for steady 4,5ghz i cant be asked anymore to mess with voltages.



@hoffa

ask whenever you need, we are ready to help


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Rebel, as an FYI, I was on the NZXT website and the H60 is not compatible with the G10. They have a cooler compatibility chart.


Good catch, thanks for the heads up. Was pretty sure I had seen it on the list, I see now that the H60 is second revision and doesn't use the Asetek design.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> Good catch, thanks for the heads up. Was pretty sure I had seen it on the list, I see now that the H60 is second revision and doesn't use the Asetek design.


No problem. That is good that they actually have that compatibility list, I can see people buying coolers thinking they will work, etc.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> Can anyone recommend any good 120mm slim fans? I just bought the 250D and will be going with this rad in a custom loop.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> @mike
> 
> check them out, they do look quite nice:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g36/c15/s972/list/p1/Fans-12_Volt_Fans-120mm_x_12mm_Fans-Page1.html
> if you decide with them i would suggest you going for 1600 rpm fans, with 240mm heatsink you roughly need more speed (i run mine h100i with fans set to 1000 rpm and they do good with full stressed i5-4670k on 4,2 ghz with slight ~0.010-15v overvoltage on them)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> after spending over 15 hours finding a right voltages for steady 4,5ghz i cant be asked anymore to mess with voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> @hoffa
> 
> ask whenever you need, we are ready to help


Those Scythe Slip Stream 15mm fans that Torvi posted are supposed to be some of the best ones.


----------



## Torvi

guys i ask for help painting my 250d. if you can drop your 3coins there i would be very happy

http://www.overclock.net/t/1475489/painting-corsair-250d#post_21975692


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> guys i ask for help painting my 250d. if you can drop your 3coins there i would be very happy
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1475489/painting-corsair-250d#post_21975692


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> guys i ask for help painting my 250d. if you can drop your 3coins there i would be very happy
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1475489/painting-corsair-250d#post_21975692


Is there a particular theme that you are going for, since that might help people in giving you advice with colors.


----------



## Torvi

well not really as my gpu isnt really visible from behind the mesh and even if i will be modding it soon (watercooled gtx770 with corsair 40mm cooler xD) And even if i will leater go with leds, they will be picked for the case vents color, anyway please drop msgs about colors in the thread not here







and dont forget to vote <3


----------



## rl97521

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Yeah it's the megaflow 200 and my side fans on the H100i is the gentle typhoon


Just a question if you do know, cause I don't find a satisfactory answer from googling.

Those all the stock 200mm fan included in some CM cases are the megaflows?

Cause I have already these stock 200mm's and if they are megaflows then I would just use them for my 250D instead of buying new one.

Do any one here happen to know if it is indeed a Megaflow?


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rl97521*
> 
> Just a question if you do know, cause I don't find a satisfactory answer from googling.
> 
> Those all the stock 200mm fan included in some CM cases are the megaflows?
> 
> Cause I have already these stock 200mm's and if they are megaflows then I would just use them for my 250D instead of buying new one.
> 
> Do any one here happen to know if it is indeed a Megaflow?


corsair page says the difference is actually very minor so i honestly think that if you go for AF series, you will get very minor difference.


----------



## rl97521

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> corsair page says the difference is actually very minor so i honestly think that if you go for AF series, you will get very minor difference.


Really wanted to go for 200mm cause they seems to be quieter, and it's good for me to try. So I really wanted to know if the stock 200mm of CM fans are CM Megaflows or not.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rl97521*
> 
> Really wanted to go for 200mm cause they seems to be quieter, and it's good for me to try. So I really wanted to know if the stock 200mm of CM fans are CM Megaflows or not.


Have you also considered the Bitfenix Spectre 200mm?


----------



## Torvi

What are the actual dimensions of rear Air conditioning panel? i don't have anything to measure it and im wondering about mounting there two small low profile fans to make them as exaust


----------



## rl97521

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Have you also considered the Bitfenix Spectre 200mm?


Will I'll be considering it if I need to buy one. I first need to confirm if the stock 200mm fan that comes included in some CoolerMaser cases are the Megaflows or they are just pure stock.

If they are just pure stock 200mm I'll just me buying new one and think will consider spectre.


----------



## rl97521

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> What are the actual dimensions of rear Air conditioning panel? i don't have anything to measure it and im wondering about mounting there two small low profile fans to make them as exaust


They're 80mm fans.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rl97521*
> 
> Will I'll be considering it if I need to buy one. I first need to confirm if the stock 200mm fan that comes included in some CoolerMaser cases are the Megaflows or they are just pure stock.
> 
> If they are just pure stock 200mm I'll just me buying new one and think will consider spectre.


I bet they are stock. Just about all case manufacturers always give you stock case fans, hence the reason why people replace all the fans in cases when they buy them with better ones.


----------



## rl97521

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I bet they are stock. Just about all case manufacturers always give you stock case fans, hence the reason why people replace all the fans in cases when they buy them with better ones.


I guess I'll just have to buy a new 200mm then. I though I could save some cash on this, in the end I guess they just end up in the storage after all.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> @mike
> 
> check them out, they do look quite nice:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g36/c15/s972/list/p1/Fans-12_Volt_Fans-120mm_x_12mm_Fans-Page1.html
> if you decide with them i would suggest you going for 1600 rpm fans, with 240mm heatsink you roughly need more speed (i run mine h100i with fans set to 1000 rpm and they do good with full stressed i5-4670k on 4,2 ghz with slight ~0.010-15v overvoltage on them)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> after spending over 15 hours finding a right voltages for steady 4,5ghz i cant be asked anymore to mess with voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> @hoffa
> 
> ask whenever you need, we are ready to help


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Those Scythe Slip Stream 15mm fans that Torvi posted are supposed to be some of the best ones.


Thanks for the suggestions. I may get the 2000rpm ones so I have more room for speed adjustment.


----------



## javaneze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rl97521*
> 
> I guess I'll just have to buy a new 200mm then. I though I could save some cash on this, in the end I guess they just end up in the storage after all.


They are stock but not necessarily worst than the megaflows.

Check them out here.

Both stock and megaflows produce 110cfm.


----------



## Moondrake

So I decided to get rid of the Hadron, really saddens me since it's the most beautiful small case out there, but the PSU fan is driving me nuts, not especially the noise level, but that combined to the pitch.

I'm now eyeing the 250D and following components. Feel free to comment on them and make your suggestions:

CPU Cooler H100i with SP120 Quiet PWM as intakes in front or behind the rad, don't know yet
Front fan AF140 Quiet edition

As for the PSU, I don't know, I was looking at these, but please something other if you want to. 600+ option is to minimize their load
Corsair RM 550 or 650
Be quiet! Straight power 580 or 680 semi-modular


----------



## rl97521

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javaneze*
> 
> They are stock but not necessarily worst than the megaflows.
> 
> Check them out here.
> 
> Both stock and megaflows produce 110cfm.


Wow thanks a lot for this info. Still not a Megaflow so need to change them.


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Guys.... One question...
I have a 180mm rad Alphacool 60mm thickness...
If I put it inverted, can I use the bottom port (that is at top) for intake?
I'm thinking of using one top (that is on bottom) to Co tinge loop and the other for a drain port (it will be at the lowest point on the loop)

Enviado desde mi SM-N9005 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Co tinge = continue...
Sorry, autocorrector is ****

Enviado desde mi SM-N9005 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moondrake*
> 
> So I decided to get rid of the Hadron, really saddens me since it's the most beautiful small case out there, but the PSU fan is driving me nuts, not especially the noise level, but that combined to the pitch.
> 
> I'm now eyeing the 250D and following components. Feel free to comment on them and make your suggestions:
> 
> CPU Cooler H100i with SP120 Quiet PWM as intakes in front or behind the rad, don't know yet
> Front fan AF140 Quiet edition
> 
> As for the PSU, I don't know, I was looking at these, but please something other if you want to. 600+ option is to minimize their load
> Corsair RM 550 or 650
> Be quiet! Straight power 580 or 680 semi-modular


First of all you dont need SP edition fans, i run my stock ones at 1k rpm and i actually hear my gpu more than them. Also their air flow is nice almost the same as SP serie so it's a waste of money.

Corsair RM's are nice ones altough if you like to keep your cables managed i would go with full modulars (altough i have non modular and managed to clean up them abit)


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moondrake*
> 
> So I decided to get rid of the Hadron, really saddens me since it's the most beautiful small case out there, but the PSU fan is driving me nuts, not especially the noise level, but that combined to the pitch.
> 
> I'm now eyeing the 250D and following components. Feel free to comment on them and make your suggestions:
> 
> CPU Cooler H100i with SP120 Quiet PWM as intakes in front or behind the rad, don't know yet
> Front fan AF140 Quiet edition
> 
> As for the PSU, I don't know, I was looking at these, but please something other if you want to. 600+ option is to minimize their load
> Corsair RM 550 or 650
> Be quiet! Straight power 580 or 680 semi-modular


With the Hadron, is there no way to place a Silverstone SFX PSU in there with some modding?

The RM series PSU's are not bad if you can get them at a cheaper price. I'd check Newegg, they've had them on sale last few weeks. I bought my 650W at $89.99 vs. the regular $119.99/129.99 at some places. I do hate the cables for sure as they are flat and way too long for a ITX case in general.


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> First of all you dont need SP edition fans, i run my stock ones at 1k rpm and i actually hear my gpu more than them. Also their air flow is nice almost the same as SP serie so it's a waste of money.
> 
> Corsair RM's are nice ones altough if you like to keep your cables managed i would go with full modulars (altough i have non modular and managed to clean up them abit)


Think will try stock and replace them if I'm not satisfied. atm I never hear my GPU at full load, I sometimes enable full speed on it just to check if it's even running. I'm sure it'll be another thing with the gpu sitting right to an intake. Thanks for the heads up

RMs are fully modular
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> With the Hadron, is there no way to place a Silverstone SFX PSU in there with some modding?
> 
> The RM series PSU's are not bad if you can get them at a cheaper price. I'd check Newegg, they've had them on sale last few weeks. I bought my 650W at $89.99 vs. the regular $119.99/129.99 at some places. I do hate the cables for sure as they are flat and way too long for a ITX case in general.


I could do lots of things with the hadron with some very heavy modding, for which I have not the time to spare. I'd have to rivet out the HDD bay, throw away my ODD, take of the front and distance it a bit for some air for the psu etc. etc.

Do you know a PSU with shorter cables? the RM is modular, could buy some custom ones, but they are a little bit on the expensive side. Or do for example the Silverstone short cables fit on the RM?


----------



## GrWorkingClass

Hello there!

I ve been reading this forum for a week now and following the posts in this thread for a very specific reason.









I already got some of the parts and I m waiting for the 250D case and my final decision re the graphics card, the processor and the ram.

So far, I ordered and waiting for
*250D Corsair case*
*Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 PWM 80 mm* to use it as a rear case exhaust fan (i will decide for a second one also if i need it)

So far I ordered and received the following:

*ASUS Maximus VI Impact
H100i*
*Noctua NF A14 PWM* to use it as an front case intake fan
*Dell Ultrasharp U2414H* (Its an IPS 1080p display)
*Samsung EVO SSD 250GB
WD 1TB Caviar Blue*

Still undecided about the CPU the amount of Ram, the GPU and the two 120mm fans that will replace the H100in noisy stock fans.
I would be gratefull if you could help me in the following:

1. a) if the H100i fans are from the inside sucking air from outside to inside is this a pull or a push? Do we need high SP here or not?
b. If they are on the ouside of the H100i, throwing air from outside to inside is this a pull or a push? I imagine that this is the opposite as in 1a) right? Do we need high SP here or not?
c. which fans as replacement do you suggest. Mind that my case is black and my mama red so i m interested in something between balck, red (even orange) or black/red.
d. Will there be enough space to mount a touch control fan controller on the bay instead of an optical drive?

2. My budget for CPU+GPU+RAM is around 680£ . Which of the following do you suggest and why?

a. i5 (165£) + 8GB RAM (65£) + 780 (400£) OR X9 290X (400£)
β. ι7 (235) + 16GB (130) + ASUS 770 (245) OR EVGA 770 (270) OR ASUS 280X (270)
c. i5 (165) + 16GB (130) + ASUS R9 290 (330)
d. Suggest any combination u may feel is best for my budget.

Please consider that I m going to play games on a 1080p and I will use my PC as an all around - not only gaming (maybe some rendering, photoshop etc)

3. Based on 2. and my components which fully modular ( i want to change to red cables in the future) PSU would u choose and why? I want a reliable one up to 80-100£. How many W should it be?

I know that I asked already too much and I apologise for that! Thats my first build and I want to be as 100% ready as I can!

Thanks!

*Once I order all the items I will upload pics!


----------



## ChrisHennigan

I was originally going to get the Asus P8Z77-I but the price has jumped about 50 dollars for some reason. Has anyone tried a Gigabyte H77N, an EVGA Stinger, or an ASRock?

Thanks!


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisHennigan*
> 
> I was originally going to get the Asus P8Z77-I but the price has jumped about 50 dollars for some reason. Has anyone tried a Gigabyte H77N, an EVGA Stinger, or an ASRock?
> 
> Thanks!


CedarPC has a few ranging from $95 to $140. They're all refurbished. I got mine from there as a New Open Box item and it works perfectly, included everything.


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrWorkingClass*
> 
> Hello there!
> 
> I ve been reading this forum for a week now and following the posts in this thread for a very specific reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> I know that I asked already too much and I apologise for that! Thats my first build and I want to be as 100% ready as I can!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> *Once I order all the items I will upload pics!


770 or R9 280x really depends, both are closely matched and one or the other perform better in certain games, with the 280x performing better in 1440p
Be sure to check the width of the Asus DCUII so it fits the case.

As for the H100i fans, I've been reading a lot about it over the last days, and as you can read here (someone pointed that out in a reply to me), it's not really worth the money to put SP Quiets on them since at 1000rpm, they will have exactly the same noise level as they are both SP designs, only that the stock one's max undervoltage is 1000rpm.

Personally, i'll be testing stock @1000rpm and then look at temps before to decide if i'll lower the rpm with over fans. Was also looking at the NB! eLoops because of their design for static pressure, but I hear they make a lot of noise when combined to a rad...


----------



## GrWorkingClass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moondrake*
> 
> 770 or R9 280x really depends, both are closely matched and one or the other perform better in certain games, with the 280x performing better in 1440p
> Be sure to check the width of the Asus DCUII so it fits the case.
> 
> As for the H100i fans, I've been reading a lot about it over the last days, and as you can read here (someone pointed that out in a reply to me), it's not really worth the money to put SP Quiets on them since at 1000rpm, they will have exactly the same noise level as they are both SP designs, only that the stock one's max undervoltage is 1000rpm.
> 
> Personally, i'll be testing stock @1000rpm and then look at temps before to decide if i'll lower the rpm with over fans. Was also looking at the NB! eLoops because of their design for static pressure, but I hear they make a lot of noise when combined to a rad...


Thanks for your reply! Really appreciate it!

Do u by any chance know to reply to my question re the push/pull (plz see my initial post).


----------



## Hoffa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrWorkingClass*
> 
> 1. a) if the H100i fans are from the inside sucking air from outside to inside is this a pull or a push? Do we need high SP here or not?
> b. If they are on the ouside of the H100i, throwing air from outside to inside is this a pull or a push? I imagine that this is the opposite as in 1a) right? Do we need high SP here or not?


1a = Pull. Pulling air thru the rad.
1b = Push. Pushing air thru the rad.


----------



## GrWorkingClass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoffa*
> 
> 1a = Pull. Pulling air thru the rad.
> 1b = Push. Pushing air thru the rad.


Thanks a lot!

Do we need Static Pressure in 1a when we pull air through radiator from outside to inside?

The way i think it, it seems that static pressure is needed when we push air to radiator not pulling.


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrWorkingClass*
> 
> Hello there!
> 
> I ve been reading this forum for a week now and following the posts in this thread for a very specific reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already got some of the parts and I m waiting for the 250D case and my final decision re the graphics card, the processor and the ram.
> 
> So far, I ordered and waiting for
> *250D Corsair case*
> *Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 PWM 80 mm* to use it as a rear case exhaust fan (i will decide for a second one also if i need it)
> 
> So far I ordered and received the following:
> 
> *ASUS Maximus VI Impact
> H100i*
> *Noctua NF A14 PWM* to use it as an front case intake fan
> *Dell Ultrasharp U2414H* (Its an IPS 1080p display)
> *Samsung EVO SSD 250GB
> WD 1TB Caviar Blue*


First of all what i will have to say to you is that you will need to bring the h100i pipes from front to the cpu, what i mean that with vi impact you wont be able to mount h100i like here:



And you will need to turn by 180 degrees your cooler, this will cause pipes of h100i making you unable to put 140mm fan on front of the case and even if, pipes will be pushing towards it which means in longer run it might defect either the fan or h100i pipes. I know what im talking about because i tried to mount it that way and my stock 140mm fan didnt fitted in but oh well. good luck









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrWorkingClass*
> 
> Still undecided about the CPU the amount of Ram, the GPU and the two 120mm fans that will replace the H100in noisy stock fans.
> I would be gratefull if you could help me in the following:
> 
> 1. a) if the H100i fans are from the inside sucking air from outside to inside is this a pull or a push? Do we need high SP here or not?
> b. If they are on the ouside of the H100i, throwing air from outside to inside is this a pull or a push? I imagine that this is the opposite as in 1a) right? Do we need high SP here or not?
> c. which fans as replacement do you suggest. Mind that my case is black and my mama red so i m interested in something between balck, red (even orange) or black/red.
> d. Will there be enough space to mount a touch control fan controller on the bay instead of an optical drive?
> 
> 2. My budget for CPU+GPU+RAM is around 680£ . Which of the following do you suggest and why?
> 
> a. i5 (165£) + 8GB RAM (65£) + 780 (400£) OR X9 290X (400£)
> β. ι7 (235) + 16GB (130) + ASUS 770 (245) OR EVGA 770 (270) OR ASUS 280X (270)
> c. i5 (165) + 16GB (130) + ASUS R9 290 (330)
> d. Suggest any combination u may feel is best for my budget.
> 
> Please consider that I m going to play games on a 1080p and I will use my PC as an all around - not only gaming (maybe some rendering, photoshop etc)
> 
> 3. Based on 2. and my components which fully modular ( i want to change to red cables in the future) PSU would u choose and why? I want a reliable one up to 80-100£. How many W should it be?
> 
> I know that I asked already too much and I apologise for that! Thats my first build and I want to be as 100% ready as I can!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> *Once I order all the items I will upload pics!


1.
a)first of all it's best to mount them inside like on the video posted by me here, this way you will have a nice air income on heatsink







Second thing as stock fans might be noisy, you hardly will notice performance in cooling... What i mean is that i tested it very carefully with rpm to full stress temps and what i have to say is that there is no performance hit with higher rpms. If you will set your fans to lets say 1k rpm, that is then more than you actually need.
b) is also answered in A
c) keep with stock ones, the difference in AF is very minor for what you need to spend to get more.
d)yes there will be. i have h100i and gigabyte gtx 770 (by all means bloody big gpu and my optical drive slot fits in perfectly. On the other hand, you dont really need this controller as you can just connect 2 of the rear exhaust fans to the h100i and set their rpms in corsair link.

2.
the answer is A. You wont really feel the difference in games between i5 and i7 to be honest i have my i5 oced to 4,2k and i dont see difference from stock clocks. The other reason is that gtx770 isnt really a high end card. Why? I played metro LN on highs (not highest) and sometimes it was hitting 8-9 fps... seriously.

3. this i wont really answer.


----------



## GrWorkingClass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> First of all what i will have to say to you is that you will need to bring the h100i pipes from front to the cpu, what i mean that with vi impact you wont be able to mount h100i like here:
> 
> 
> 
> And you will need to turn by 180 degrees your cooler, this will cause pipes of h100i making you unable to put 140mm fan on front of the case and even if, pipes will be pushing towards it which means in longer run it might defect either the fan or h100i pipes. I know what im talking about because i tried to mount it that way and my stock 140mm fan didnt fitted in but oh well. good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.
> a)first of all it's best to mount them inside like on the video posted by me here, this way you will have a nice air income on heatsink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second thing as stock fans might be noisy, you hardly will notice performance in cooling... What i mean is that i tested it very carefully with rpm to full stress temps and what i have to say is that there is no performance hit with higher rpms. If you will set your fans to lets say 1k rpm, that is then more than you actually need.
> b) is also answered in A
> c) keep with stock ones, the difference in AF is very minor for what you need to spend to get more.
> d)yes there will be. i have h100i and gigabyte gtx 770 (by all means bloody big gpu and my optical drive slot fits in perfectly. On the other hand, you dont really need this controller as you can just connect 2 of the rear exhaust fans to the h100i and set their rpms in corsair link.
> 
> 2.
> the answer is A. You wont really feel the difference in games between i5 and i7 to be honest i have my i5 oced to 4,2k and i dont see difference from stock clocks. The other reason is that gtx770 isnt really a high end card. Why? I played metro LN on highs (not highest) and sometimes it was hitting 8-9 fps... seriously.
> 
> 3. this i wont really answer.


thanks for your reply!

hmmm, i think i lost u

Do u propose the fans to look outside and the radiator inside (like in the vid) or the fans looking inside and the radiator outside?


----------



## Torvi

i have my h100i mounted the same way as on tutorial


----------



## Hoffa

Just started my initial assembly after stripping the case down to the basics. Top and side panels off, PSU clip and drive bay cover off, both stock fans removed, ODD tray removed.

My first observation is that IRL, this case is a little smaller than I imagined it from pictures seen online. That's neither good nor bad, just that I was expecting it to be slightly larger than it is. Makes it a bit more challenging stuffing everything in there, but I know I'll be happy with the smaller footprint once done.

So, I thought I'd share some of my build experience for anyone else who is just getting started. Hopefully someone will find it helpful.

First step was to install the drives. I am going with 2 SSDs and 2 HDDs so the bays are full. A couple of suggestions for anyone just starting out with building their 250D:

Drive Caddies - if installing a HDD in the 3.5" caddies, I was worried about snapping them trying to flex them around the drive with all the tool-less pins in the caddy. What I found worked best was leave the pins in the caddy on one side and pop out the pins (rubber mounts) on the other side. Then you can slide the drive onto the two pins still installed in the caddy and place the two pins you removed into the mounting holes on the opposite side of the drive, then flex the caddy slightly to allow the two rubber nubs to pop back into the holes in the caddy. You don't have to flex the caddies nearly as much this way and may save you breaking the caddy.
Tight Spaces - As others have mentioned, it's a bit tough getting to the SATA connectors with the 2.5" caddies once installed. Save yourself the hassle and plug your SATA cables onto the drive(s) while you have the caddies out and then feed the cables back thru the bay when you go to insert the caddies.
With the drives in and SATA cables installed, I moved on to the Power Supply. Having already removed the stock fans made it a bit easier to pull and route cables. I opted to go with the Corsair HX650 which is a semi-modular PSU. I would agree with others that you want at least a semi-modular if not a full modular PSU with this case. Laying out my wire routing, I think I'll be able to tuck everything away pretty neatly once everything else starts to go in, but if I had it to do over, I might have opted for a full modular PSU and some shorter cables.

Now waiting for the mailman to deliver my fans so I can finish installing everything.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moondrake*
> 
> Think will try stock and replace them if I'm not satisfied. atm I never hear my GPU at full load, I sometimes enable full speed on it just to check if it's even running. I'm sure it'll be another thing with the gpu sitting right to an intake. Thanks for the heads up
> 
> RMs are fully modular
> I could do lots of things with the hadron with some very heavy modding, for which I have not the time to spare. I'd have to rivet out the HDD bay, throw away my ODD, take of the front and distance it a bit for some air for the psu etc. etc.
> 
> Do you know a PSU with shorter cables? the RM is modular, could buy some custom ones, but they are a little bit on the expensive side. Or do for example the Silverstone short cables fit on the RM?


Silverstone has the shorter cables, I don't think anyone else makes a short cable kit. Your only other option is to order some custom short sleeved cables from somewhere for the RM.

I saw someone do some interesting mods to the Hadron here on OCN.


----------



## johnc79

I am going to get the ASUS Maximux impact MB. CAn I know if the ASUS R9 270X DirectCU II TOP Graphics Card able to fit into the 250D?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnc79*
> 
> I am going to get the ASUS Maximux impact MB. CAn I know if the ASUS R9 270X DirectCU II TOP Graphics Card able to fit into the 250D?


The Impact fits not problem. I'm not sure about the Asus GPU tho. I know some DirectCu have the heatpipe getting close or touching the top.


----------



## johnc79

could not find anything on the web. Hope someone can provide some advice here before i go ahead and get one.


----------



## Hoffa

Looking for input on fan placement for an air-cooled 250D. I have replaced the front fan with a 200mm Cooler Master and have two 120mm x 25mm and two 80mm x 15mm NoiseBlocker PWM fans arriving tomorrow. Graphics card not installed yet and some final cable management to do, but the picture below is about where I'm at.

I'm thinking either going the negative pressure route and have both side fans and both rear fans extracting air from the case with just the front fan and GPU providing intake. The other thought was to flip the front side fan (as shown below) to add some additional intake volume. My only concern is that the side intake will disturb the airflow coming thru the front fan and may have a negative affect on airflow thru the CPU cooler. The last option would be both side coolers as intake with the two rear fans for exhaust. Any thoughts?

I'm not sure I really need the rear exhaust fans given that my CPU cooler is pushing air towards the rear vents, but thought some thin 80mm fans on the rear might help with heat extraction under load.



For reference, that's a Zalman CNPS9500AT cooler on a MSI Z87i Gaming MB. The socket placement on the MSI board isn't ideal for PCI-E slot clearance with most CPU coolers, but this cooler fits....just barely....leaving a few mm's clearance between the graphics card and also plenty of clearance for the DIMM slots. For some added peace of mind, I installed a backplate on my EVGA graphics card. I'll try and post some better pics once everything is together.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoffa*
> 
> Looking for input on fan placement for an air-cooled 250D. I have replaced the front fan with a 200mm Cooler Master and have two 120mm x 25mm and two 80mm x 15mm NoiseBlocker PWM fans arriving tomorrow. Graphics card not installed yet and some final cable management to do, but the picture below is about where I'm at.
> 
> I'm thinking either going the negative pressure route and have both side fans and both rear fans extracting air from the case with just the front fan and GPU providing intake. The other thought was to flip the front side fan (as shown below) to add some additional intake volume. My only concern is that the side intake will disturb the airflow coming thru the front fan and may have a negative affect on airflow thru the CPU cooler. The last option would be both side coolers as intake with the two rear fans for exhaust. Any thoughts?
> 
> I'm not sure I really need the rear exhaust fans given that my CPU cooler is pushing air towards the rear vents, but thought some thin 80mm fans on the rear might help with heat extraction under load.
> 
> 
> 
> For reference, that's a Zalman CNPS9500AT cooler on a MSI Z87i Gaming MB. The socket placement on the MSI board isn't ideal for PCI-E slot clearance with most CPU coolers, but this cooler fits....just barely....leaving a few mm's clearance between the graphics card and also plenty of clearance for the DIMM slots. For some added peace of mind, I installed a backplate on my EVGA graphics card. I'll try and post some better pics once everything is together.


For the cooler you have, try it with both 120 as intake as well as the 200, with the 80s as exhaust. I have been fiddling with mine and find that that gives me the best temps. I have my 120s just above idle and the 200 at max rpm (same Cooler master fan as you - wired directly to molex to keep a fan header open). I then have a single 80mm exhaust running around 1500rpm (quiet for the fan I got). This gives me a slight positive pressure, but not so much that the gpu can't pull air from the side panel (tested using the tissue paper method







).

Is the card you got reference? That will make a difference in how much heat you are trying to get rid of.

This is what my setup is like (not my picture), but with a reference gpu, so it pulls cool air in and dumps the hot out the back).


----------



## Lu(ky

Hey guys my 250D build was halted do to the EVGA GTX 780 Classified card not fitting.. The 2 x 8-pin PCI Express will hit the roof and not close as well as not being able to go use my Hydro water block.
It sucks because I went through all kinds of measurements for the case to make sure everything fits and even seeing the Corsair R9 290X build and they were able to fit everything. And not to mention that I spent money buying 2 radiators just for this case. So anyone running a large tall cards watch out for the height of the card because it may sit flush with the case but connecting the PCI cables it will not...


----------



## Torvi

lucky i got gtx 770 gigabyte, by all means big ass card and it fits good. idk why 780 wouldnt fit. Ofc i had to push down my 2x power cables for gpu with roof but it fits.


----------



## Hoffa

Thanks Badwrench, appreciate your suggestions.

I ended up going with an EVGA graphics card with their ACX cooler, understanding that would mean dealing with some additional heat in the case. A reference cooler might have been the easier choice.

I'll give your fan config a try...sounds promising. Like you, I'll have the front fan running max. The MSI motherboard only has one system fan header (the trade-off for 5 SATA ports I guess), so I'll have to figure out which fans I want to run off the header and which I'll direct connect to SATA power/molex.

I remember seeing an old post on using the CoolerMaster MegaFlow 200mm fan (probably yours) and the clearance issue with the ODD tray support tabs. I found that a dremel tool with a cut-off wheel makes quick work of removing the two extra tabs at the top/front of the fan. With these two tabs removed, the fan clears the ODD tray tabs and no issues mounting the fan or ODD tray. In the pic below you can see where I sliced off the unused tab on the fan to clear the little metal tab on the case.


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

I bought 350D, then this came out 2 weeks later. I would still swap to this day.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoffa*
> 
> Thanks Badwrench, appreciate your suggestions.
> 
> I ended up going with an EVGA graphics card with their ACX cooler, understanding that would mean dealing with some additional heat in the case. A reference cooler might have been the easier choice.
> 
> I'll give your fan config a try...sounds promising. Like you, I'll have the front fan running max. The MSI motherboard only has one system fan header (the trade-off for 5 SATA ports I guess), so I'll have to figure out which fans I want to run off the header and which I'll direct connect to SATA power/molex.
> 
> I remember seeing an old post on using the CoolerMaster MegaFlow 200mm fan (probably yours) and the clearance issue with the ODD tray support tabs. I found that a dremel tool with a cut-off wheel makes quick work of removing the two extra tabs at the top/front of the fan. With these two tabs removed, the fan clears the ODD tray tabs and no issues mounting the fan or ODD tray. In the pic below you can see where I sliced off the unused tab on the fan to clear the little metal tab on the case.


That's strange. I got my CM 200mm fan installed with the ODD tray just fine without modding anything. When I installed the ODD tray I remember I had to push up on it or else it wouldn't fit but it didn't put stress on either the fan or ODD.

Unless there is a difference between the clear and black versions of the 200mm fan


----------



## MuGGz

I have one question and i was hoping someone could give me an answear

Can i fit corsair h100i in the side and 200mm fan in the front?

And if i can, what 200mm fan should i get?

Thx


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuGGz*
> 
> I have one question and i was hoping someone could give me an answear
> 
> Can i fit corsair h100i in the side and 200mm fan in the front?
> 
> And if i can, what 200mm fan should i get?
> 
> Thx


It fits but the they slightly press against each other. I did this with a CM 200mm fan


----------



## johnc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnc79*
> 
> I am going to get the ASUS Maximux impact MB. CAn I know if the ASUS R9 270X DirectCU II TOP Graphics Card able to fit into the 250D?


anyone know?


----------



## johnc79

saw this video. Since it can fit the Asus GTX 780TI DCU which is little bit bigger than the Asus R9 270X DCU, i assumed that 205D has no problem to fit the R9 270X.


----------



## rene mauricio

I finally found a place that still had this case in stock!









I got it in the mail today - along with other goodies. Sadly I still do not have a motherboard nor do I have my H100 but I am hoping to get both some time next week. It will either be the MSI GAMING or the MAXIMUS IMPACT. Either way, I had planned to have much better quality pictures to share... but as I do not have all of my parts, you will have to make due with a crappy cell phone picture.


I guess for the time being I will work on my cable routing. Sigh...


----------



## Torvi

welcome fellow 250d user







we always love to have another part joining our little community <3


----------



## rene mauricio

And what a great little community it is









This is such an adorable little case. It reminds me of my all time childhood favorite Disney movie & character; The Brave Little Toaster.



If only Corsair had made this case in silver... oh even I would find the nerve to mod it. By "mod" i really mean slap vinyl decals on it. Mmm... The Brave Little Computer.


----------



## Torvi

oh god childhood kicked in yo. i feel so terrible all the morning and afternoon and now you post me little toaster... DAMN YOU

About modding, i have better idea if it would be silver, i would do custom cpu heatsink shaped like a toaster and that would actually act like one.

Need some toasts? Just run stress test, put bread in and enjoy. Damn that would be a nice idea xD


----------



## johnc79

anyone has a hard time screwing in the motherboard to the 250D?

It seems like the cushion on the back of the Q shield is preventing the screw hole to fall on the right position.

I have to push it very hard to get the screw in,. Is that normal? I do not want to force it in as i might have missed out something.

Any video out there which show the installation of the motherboard?

Urgent help.. thanks


----------



## Torvi

0 issues here with gigabyte mobo







You have to push your mobo abit to the rear cover so all the slots are reachable from outside of case, some mobos have this rear cover built weird where you actually have to push it on with mobo, dont be too afraid to do it


----------



## MuGGz

Do you think corsair will be offering solid top panel?

I really like the case but hate the top window :/


----------



## rl97521

Using a H100i I can't put a 200mm and 2x80mm rear exhaust.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rl97521*
> 
> Using a H100i I can't put a 200mm and 2x80mm rear exhaust.


Personally, you don't need to place the 80mm fans in the rear. I used to be so paranoid about that kind of stuff and tried to not add those to this case and my temps are just fine.


----------



## rl97521

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Personally, you don't need to place the 80mm fans in the rear. I used to be so paranoid about that kind of stuff and tried to not add those to this case and my temps are just fine.


I need to cause the place where I put the machine is not air conditioned so I need to push hot air out.


----------



## GrWorkingClass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Personally, you don't need to place the 80mm fans in the rear. I used to be so paranoid about that kind of stuff and tried to not add those to this case and my temps are just fine.


with h100i there is no place for 80mm rear fans? not even 1?


----------



## rl97521

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrWorkingClass*
> 
> with h100i there is no place for 80mm rear fans? not even 1?


if you have 200mm or 140mm together with the h100i you can't have 80mm in there rare it will touch the tubing, either if it's oriented in from or rear.


----------



## johnc79

if your H100i is setup as intake then your case should be positive airflow which the front intake will drive the air out at the back of the case without the fan.


----------



## rl97521

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnc79*
> 
> if your H100i is setup as intake then your case should be positive airflow which the front intake will drive the air out at the back of the case without the fan.


Is that really positive when you do it like that? You blowing air into the rad going inside the case, so what get's inside is hot air already, is that positive pressure? Just confused


----------



## johnc79

yes all intake will create the positive pressure. That is also my current setup. just get it done today. I can feel those hot air rushing out from the back.


----------



## johnc79

Watch this.. 20.30


----------



## rl97521

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnc79*
> 
> yes all intake will create the positive pressure. That is also my current setup. just get it done today. I can feel those hot air rushing out from the back.


That's only good if you have cold air around the machine.


----------



## GrWorkingClass

so, even with a 140mm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rl97521*
> 
> if you have 200mm or 140mm together with the h100i you can't have 80mm in there rare it will touch the tubing, either if it's oriented in from or rear.


too bad! how do you suggest me to put them and which airflow setup to follow?

thnx


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnc79*
> 
> anyone has a hard time screwing in the motherboard to the 250D?
> 
> It seems like the cushion on the back of the Q shield is preventing the screw hole to fall on the right position.
> 
> I have to push it very hard to get the screw in,. Is that normal? I do not want to force it in as i might have missed out something.
> 
> Any video out there which show the installation of the motherboard?
> 
> Urgent help.. thanks


Maximus VI Impact by any chance? If it is, this is normal, don't be afraid to push it
You have to push it really hard to get the screws aligned, it was a real pain in the hadron since i could not get a finger in there to really push it...


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rl97521*
> 
> if you have 200mm or 140mm together with the h100i you can't have 80mm in there rare it will touch the tubing, either if it's oriented in from or rear.


Not even 1 15mm on the GPU side? I was perhaps thinking about exhausting on the Rad an use 1 80mm fan on the gpu side to get the GPU hot air out a bit since i use an open GPU cooler


----------



## johnc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moondrake*
> 
> Maximus VI Impact by any chance? If it is, this is normal, don't be afraid to push it
> You have to push it really hard to get the screws aligned, it was a real pain in the hadron since i could not get a finger in there to really push it...


Yes yes.. like what you said. I push it in and put in those screws,,, Sweat!! lol


----------



## johnc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rl97521*
> 
> That's only good if you have cold air around the machine.


I am from Singapore and the temp here is 32 degree all year round, and it should not be a concern since you are already using H100i. With the fan blowing at the cool radiator, the air from the H100i should be a little bit cooler than the outside air.

maybe others here who has the same setup can provide their feedbacks.


----------



## Torvi

to those that somehow arent able to mount rear fans inside, you can always mount them outside... it's not like you even look at the rear of case other than plugging stuff in. On the other hand idk what is the problem with h100i and begin unable to mount anything, ive got mine h100i here and got LOADS of room, 2x 80 mm will be easy. But again if you somehow cant fit it, try to mount fans outside of case OR order slim ones, some of these small fans are only 12mm thick


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> oh god childhood kicked in yo. i feel so terrible all the morning and afternoon and now you post me little toaster... DAMN YOU


I know what you mean.


----------



## FurY2014

Yup, had to apply a lot of pressure to fit the Maximums Impact, also make sure the ports are not hitting the IO panel, I remember the Spdif port for example needing some help to get through the IO panel.


----------



## FuzzDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnc79*
> 
> yes all intake will create the positive pressure. That is also my current setup. just get it done today. I can feel those hot air rushing out from the back.


^^

This case begs to just have intake fans...I have a reference GTX 780 on one side pulling air in and exiting out the back, I have a 140mm Noctua up front pulling air from the front, and a H100i on the other side with fans pulling air through the radiator...and all this means I have a solid stream of air going out the rear of the machine. I also don't seem to be picking up much dust in the chassis. The CPU and GPU temps are slightly above ambient.

If you add a 80mm to the back, IMHO, all you're doing is adding more noise.


----------



## rl97521

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> to those that somehow arent able to mount rear fans inside, you can always mount them outside... it's not like you even look at the rear of case other than plugging stuff in. On the other hand idk what is the problem with h100i and begin unable to mount anything, ive got mine h100i here and got LOADS of room, 2x 80 mm will be easy. But again if you somehow cant fit it, try to mount fans outside of case OR order slim ones, some of these small fans are only 12mm thick


I can't imagine how you did it, but can you share a picture of your setup so that we can also setup up the same as yours. I'm continuing my building today so this would be a big help, thanks.

EDIT: Also I'm putting a 200m front, H100i, and wx 80mm rear (inside). And the tubing will touch the fan fins in either the 200mm or 80mms which ever I face the h100i. If you can share a picture of what you were saying then maybe I can have an Idea


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> lucky i got gtx 770 gigabyte, by all means big ass card and it fits good. idk why 780 wouldnt fit. Ofc i had to push down my 2x power cables for gpu with roof but it fits.


This is my problem connecting the 2 x 8pin, but my main problem was not being able to use my Hydro Classified block with this case.


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rl97521*
> 
> I can't imagine how you did it, but can you share a picture of your setup so that we can also setup up the same as yours. I'm continuing my building today so this would be a big help, thanks.
> 
> EDIT: Also I'm putting a 200m front, H100i, and wx 80mm rear (inside). And the tubing will touch the fan fins in either the 200mm or 80mms which ever I face the h100i. If you can share a picture of what you were saying then maybe I can have an Idea


If you use any 240mm or H100i on side you can only use the following 2x80mm fans which are 80x12mm or 15mm thick anything bigger it will not fit period.

And I tried adding a Silverstone 180mm fan to the front and there is no way a 240mm rad will fit period. I have done a ton of measurements and adding radiators to the mix that I already have and it just will not fit!!!!!!!

Now if anyone wants to use all fans with no H20 cooling with radiators I think a 200mm fan intake with 2 x 120mm fans exit along with 2 x 80mm exhaust fans will work fine. But using a 200mm fan for front will make your GPU length very limited.

Now for me I would use the FRONT intake 120mm or 140mm fan as the ONLY INTAKE and use the 240 section and the rear 80mm section as a EXIT EXHAUST. Remember you still have a cold air intake from where your GPU card will be as well.


----------



## johnc79

I am trying to measure the length of the PSU cables to all my components so that i can make the custom cables and individual sleeves.

i have only manage to measure the 24 pin cable at 30cm.

Anyone has measurement to those able (the shortest possible for the AX760 with the Asus Maximus impact board with H100i and 2 SSD and 1 HDD?


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnc79*
> 
> I am trying to measure the length of the PSU cables to all my components so that i can make the custom cables and individual sleeves.
> 
> i have only manage to measure the 24 pin cable at 30cm.
> 
> Anyone has measurement to those able (the shortest possible for the AX760 with the Asus Maximus impact board with H100i and 2 SSD and 1 HDD?


A while back someone said 40cm for GPU "but you could go away with less", just search that post.
As for the CPU EATX 4+4, it sits right beside the 24pin on the maximus, so that would be the same length


----------



## Torvi

I dont have fans mounted on the back because front fan is more than engouh for me to create a steady burst of air on the back, second thing i just measured and between rear exausting mesh and h100i i have exactly 18 mm space free so mounting there like 12 mm wide fans shouldnt be a problem.

Protip for mounting something is to not use screws but these rubber bolts that you can get for example from overclockers.co.uk

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-053-AK&groupid=701&catid=2331

after fitting fan in, you just cut out unwanted part and mount h100i on the place, easy to do imo but totally waste of time.


----------



## johnc79

I am using the asus r9 270x gpu. Would like to know if i can connect 2 separate pciE cable from the psu to the gpu or I can use the cable with 2 pciE and connect using one cable? If I use the later it make my DVD cracker difficult to mount.

And also my ax760 come with pciE cables with 6+2 as shown in the above pic.. Can I know what is the 2 extra slot used for?


----------



## johnc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> This is my problem connecting the 2 x 8pin, but my main problem was not being able to use my Hydro Classified block with this case.


like what he say, you need a lower profile PCIE cable my R9 270X is also almost blocking the cover.


----------



## GrWorkingClass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> If you use any 240mm or H100i on side you can only use the following 2x80mm fans which are 80x12mm or 15mm thick anything bigger it will not fit period.
> 
> And I tried adding a Silverstone 180mm fan to the front and there is no way a 240mm rad will fit period. I have done a ton of measurements and adding radiators to the mix that I already have and it just will not fit!!!!!!!
> 
> Now if anyone wants to use all fans with no H20 cooling with radiators I think a 200mm fan intake with 2 x 120mm fans exit along with 2 x 80mm exhaust fans will work fine. But using a 200mm fan for front will make your GPU length very limited.
> 
> Now for me I would use the FRONT intake 120mm or 140mm fan as the ONLY INTAKE and use the 240 section and the rear 80mm section as a EXIT EXHAUST. Remember you still have a cold air intake from where your GPU card will be as well.


can u plz suggest some good 80mm fans to mount at the rear(black/black-red/red) from the inside that will fit? i was thinking the be quiet but they re 25mm thick...


----------



## johnc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mainBORED*
> 
> Case arrived today, stayed late at work and did most of my build there.
> 
> Some good news, the Asus R9 280X DCU2 does fit inside this case, and If you dont belive me I have attached a pic right underneath.
> The heatpipe does not come in contact with the windows, and Im guessing atleast 5mm clearence, maybe even 10mm.
> Though, there might be a difference In say a GTX 7x DC2 heatpipe, but 280X confirmed to be just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> For some more pictures, the album can be found here.
> http://imgur.com/a/dZHY7
> 
> Unfortunately my HTC One does not impress when It comes to photo quality.


Would like to know how did you solve the PCI-E cables connecting to your R9 280X? Do you need to bend it considerably?


----------



## johnc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> I thought the same thing as well. Before I put the washers on, my pump didn't move on the CPU. When the standoff screws are screwed it will only tighten until it hits the protruding mount.
> 
> That will effectively tighten the pump when screwed down (pump won't move), but won't allow full clamping force to the CPU. That can cause higher than normal temps or/and a widely varied temp among cores.
> It should look like this:
> 
> That will allow full clamping force. This does not affect all motherboards, but it does affect some include the Impact.


Is this a common issues which we need to add the washer on the back plate? Any one has installed the back plate without the washer and the H100i is working properly?


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrWorkingClass*
> 
> can u plz suggest some good 80mm fans to mount at the rear(black/black-red/red) from the inside that will fit? i was thinking the be quiet but they re 25mm thick...


on a site like frozencpu, you can filter them by size, so you'll get an overview.

Noiseblocker also has thin ones, not listed on frozen


----------



## GrWorkingClass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> I just put a Cooler master 200 in the front of mine (found a good deal on CL). I have it running directly off the 4pin molex (roughly 650-700 rpm), and it is nearly in-audible. One thing to note with going a full 200mm is that the 2 little tabs that help align the bottom of the 5.25" bay get in the way (or if you put the fan in, then try to mount the bay back in you will have issues). I just used some slightly longer screws on the top and pinched the tabs between the fan and the front of the chassis.


which fan controller is this? did u have to do any mods to install it?


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrWorkingClass*
> 
> can u plz suggest some good 80mm fans to mount at the rear(black/black-red/red) from the inside that will fit? i was thinking the be quiet but they re 25mm thick...


Try PerformancePCs OR FrozenCPU They both have sections for 80x15mm fans not much other than black fans..

Also I think everyone with large GPU like mine will need these PCI Angle connectors to make it work. You can buy them here in 8-pin or 6-Pin


----------



## GrWorkingClass

did anyone fit ASUS DC2 770 in this case?


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrWorkingClass*
> 
> did anyone fit ASUS DC2 770 in this case?


it will fit. i fit in gigabyte 770 which is slighty bigger with no probs


----------



## rene mauricio

I have a dilemma on my hands. Which motherboard should I choose to go along with my case? Should I go with the MSI Z87I GAMING AC or the ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT? No matter which I get, it will be swapped out around June for a Z97. Perhaps I should go for something in the middle like the IMPACT but as a "Open Box" so as to cut down on cost (knowing I will only use it for 3~ months)?


----------



## Torvi

NONE OF THE ABOVE XD

go for gigabyte one. I had the same msi mobo you want and once i flashed and bricked bios by upgrading it with producent software, when i rma the mobo shop technican found factory bent pins on cpu socket. Second time i also flashed bios by... switichng the wifi pci-e card, totally bios unrelated stuff and did flash. Also ocing on them isnt that good as they say.

asus one will be a big struggle to mount in as you already have h100 inside. it probably wont fit.


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Try PerformancePCs OR FrozenCPU They both have sections for 80x15mm fans not much other than black fans..
> 
> Also I think everyone with large GPU like mine will need these PCI Angle connectors to make it work. You can buy them here in 8-pin or 6-Pin


Your link goes to replacment connectors for the gpu card, male, like on every gpu. I think what you are looking for are rightangled female connectors for the cable


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> NONE OF THE ABOVE
> asus one will be a big struggle to mount in as you already have h100 inside. it probably wont fit.


Half the people here have the impact and reviewers say corsair must have thought of the asus boards when designing the case because the h100i sits exactly so that the tubes go between the i/o and the vrm board

But yeah, if you.re only needing a board for 3 month, take either something cheap, or high end if you think it will be easier to resell


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> I have a dilemma on my hands. Which motherboard should I choose to go along with my case? Should I go with the MSI Z87I GAMING AC or the ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT? No matter which I get, it will be swapped out around June for a Z97. Perhaps I should go for something in the middle like the IMPACT but as a "Open Box" so as to cut down on cost (knowing I will only use it for 3~ months)?


Why go z97 at all in mITX? Seems a bit pointless having pcie m.2 ssd support with only one pcie slot which is used by your gpu... Or did i miss something else?


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> NONE OF THE ABOVE XD


Ugh. Let me tell you. 2014 has been a HORRID year for me when it comes to mother boards. I used to be a huge fan of ASRock but the one thing I have noticed over the years is that they continue to use real bad fan GPIO fan muxing logic that more often than not cause my fans to not start up at all when using Ultra Fast Boot. I then changed it for a GIGABYTE and quickly found out the board was unstable when it had all RAM slots populated. I then got a MAXIMUS VI and, despite being told by TigerDirect otherwise, I got a C1 stepping board that could not OC my 4670K worth a damned over 3.8GHz. What little time I did spend with the ROG was pretty great (OC problem being chalked up to a fluke) but ultimately I can not help but wonder if the grass is greener on the MSI side.

 

If I ask it is because I have noticed that many of you have the IMPACT but I wonder if that is because the GAMING AC is newer or flat out worse? Perhaps none of the above hu?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moondrake*
> 
> Half the people here have the impact and reviewers say corsair must have thought of the asus boards when designing the case because the h100i sits exactly so that the tubes go between the i/o and the vrm board


That is what I have read as well. However, are the H100 and H100i the same in that respect?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moondrake*
> 
> Why go z97 at all in mITX? Seems a bit pointless having pcie m.2 ssd support with only one pcie slot which is used by your gpu... Or did i miss something else?


SATA express, no?

Keep in mind that if M.2 / NGFF is really all we get, perhaps ASUS will update the ROG lineup for all form factors but mITX? It is that indecisiveness that is driving me up the wall. As mentioned before; I have had some real bad luck with boards this year so please forgive my fence sitting. At this point I just want to put this thing together and be done with it for some time to come.


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> SATA express, no?
> 
> Keep in mind that if M.2 / NGFF is really all we get, perhaps ASUS will update the ROG lineup for all form factors but mITX? It is that indecisiveness that is driving me up the wall. As mentioned before; I have had some real bad luck with boards this year so please forgive my fence sitting. At this point I just want to put this thing together and be done with it for some time to come.


and keep in mind, the Impact already has PCIe M.2 support on its module, not as fast as the z97, but it's there if you want that feature


----------



## rl97521

Just finished my build. Got good temps 32C idle non ac room


----------



## ChrisHennigan

Anybody else having issues finding a 250D in the US? From amazon to new egg and even corsair's website, they are all out of stock.


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisHennigan*
> 
> Anybody else having issues finding a 250D in the US? From amazon to new egg and even corsair's website, they are all out of stock.


Yepp. Fry's, Amazon, B&H, NewEgg - all out of stock. I got mine from NCIX US as they still had a few in stock. Better hurry as having just said that, I am sure it will sell out quick.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrWorkingClass*
> 
> which fan controller is this? did u have to do any mods to install it?


It is a Scythe Kaze Master V1. No mods at all, just had to use the upper bay. It did add quite a bit of clutter in the bay though.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisHennigan*
> 
> Anybody else having issues finding a 250D in the US? From amazon to new egg and even corsair's website, they are all out of stock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> Yepp. Fry's, Amazon, B&H, NewEgg - all out of stock. I got mine from NCIX US as they still had a few in stock. Better hurry as having just said that, I am sure it will sell out quick.


I keep checking my Microcenter online for ****s and giggles to see when they will get more in stock and they have not had this case now for 3 weeks. I have a feeling that demand is much higher than supply. They tend to only get like 3 in at a time.


----------



## Torvi

this shows how good the case is







luckily uk don't have such problems


----------



## rene mauricio

Not just Microcenter (or the ones I mentioned before) but checking out Corsair's own store shows they are also out of stock. Status has been like that since before this topic was even created. This really is an awesome case and I am not at all shocked it has become so hard to find in stock.


----------



## samoth777

hi folks, will the swiftech h220 fit in this case? thanks


----------



## blackend

yes you can i will update the pictures when i will go back to my house

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> hi folks, will the swiftech h220 fit in this case? thanks


----------



## rl97521

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend*
> 
> yes you can i will update the pictures when i will go back to my house


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend*
> 
> yes you can i will update the pictures when i will go back to my house


Interested here, will wait for your updated don't forget about it.


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Working on it....




Sorry chappy cell photos

Just waiting for somebody help to fin a good drain port...
I was thinking on turning the front rad upside-down, use a T-fitting and a valve... But then fittings let no space for cable management

Suggestions?


----------



## Torvi

love these colors. it looks so clean and nice. About drain port... how do you feel cutting a hole for it under the case?


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> love these colors. it looks so clean and nice. About drain port... how do you feel cutting a hole for it under the case?


Looks clean cause it still don't have the cable inside... Just 6pin and the gpu ones...

I thinked of drill a hole... But I'm too bad with these things and I'm really afraid of making a mess...

Maybe I can turn the rad and put the fittings to the front not the the psu...


----------



## Torvi

if you have a driller then you can buy special cutting thing to cut holes in plaster walls. i believe they come in few sizes pack and it should do nice with metal also, just remember to put reasonable amount of pressure on driller so when you start drillcutting it wont jump out and scratch whole case. If you are unsure about it, find some car mechanics and tell them what you want to do and ask them if they could do it for you for small fee, i bet they will agree, it's 5-10 minutes of work


----------



## samoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend*
> 
> yes you can i will update the pictures when i will go back to my house


cool! this setup would be great. the h220, an extra 140 rad then a gpu block sounds sweet


----------



## francisco9751

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikazemonkey*
> 
> Working on it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry chappy cell photos
> 
> Just waiting for somebody help to fin a good drain port...
> I was thinking on turning the front rad upside-down, use a T-fitting and a valve... But then fittings let no space for cable management
> 
> Suggestions?


where is the reservoir???which pump do u are using?


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Koolance RP1250, res/pump combo... It's not in the picture


----------



## francisco9751

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikazemonkey*
> 
> Koolance RP1250, res/pump combo... It's not in the picture


ah ok...nice color


----------



## GrWorkingClass

Quick question, will the Apache 12cm PWM work with H100i?

Specs are:

Application PC case or heatsink fan
Dimension 120 X 120 X 25mm
Fan speed 600 -1300 RPM
Max airflow 57.53 CFM
Max static air pressure 2.64 mm H2O
Noise level 6.9 -16.05 dB(A)
*Voltage rating 12V DC
Current rating 0.33A*
Bearing HDB (Hydro Dynamic)
Fan life expectancy 50,000 hours
Connector 4pin PWM
Product code AK-FN058

I read online that H100i can hold up to 4 watt for both of the fans. If the Apache will use 0.33A * 12V = 3.96W each (!) is it going to be burn H100i?
There are examples where cooler master led 120mm fans burnt it


----------



## Torvi

i dont really undearstand why you want to go for slower fan with lower air pressure than the stock ones.


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrWorkingClass*
> 
> Quick question, will the Apache 12cm PWM work with H100i?
> 
> Specs are:
> 
> Application PC case or heatsink fan
> Dimension 120 X 120 X 25mm
> Fan speed 600 -1300 RPM
> Max airflow 57.53 CFM
> Max static air pressure 2.64 mm H2O
> Noise level 6.9 -16.05 dB(A)
> *Voltage rating 12V DC
> Current rating 0.33A*
> Bearing HDB (Hydro Dynamic)
> Fan life expectancy 50,000 hours
> Connector 4pin PWM
> Product code AK-FN058
> 
> I read online that H100i can hold up to 4 watt for both of the fans. If the Apache will use 0.33A * 12V = 3.96W each (!) is it going to be burn H100i?
> There are examples where cooler master led 120mm fans burnt it


I thought I read somewhere that it was 1A per fanport
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> i dont really undearstand why you want to go for slower fan with lower air pressure than the stock ones.


Looks perhaps or noise level.

I personally also ordered some fans with "lower" pressure, but the pressure at the speed they are running is higher than the stock ones at the same speed, and they are quieter. I'll let mine run at 700-1000 to have my quiet. If now I'd like to turn the thing up a notch, I'll switch back to stock because at their 12v speed, they are apparently quite ok.


----------



## GrWorkingClass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> i dont really undearstand why you want to go for slower fan with lower air pressure than the stock ones.


A lil lower sp but a lot more silent


----------



## Torvi

like you cant just prefix your stock fans at 1k rpm lol







from my investigation, running stocks at 2,5k rpm gives only 2c difference on load from 1krpm and they are actually pretty quiet, when i use my keyboard it's actually louder than my fans (got em 6) 2x h100i, 1x front, 3x on gpu. You guys just wasting money, that's all.


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> You guys just wasting money, that's all.


Isn't that what modding and small form factor builds are all about?









That's what draws us in and keeps us updating and fiddling









But yeah, you're probably right


----------



## Torvi

yeah but it's worth to change and mod parts when they actually give us something.


----------



## blackend

her you can see the swiftech h220


----------



## Torvi

^up that's looking even tighter than h100i, dayum


----------



## rl97521

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend*
> 
> her you can see the swiftech h220


I checked the dimensions of h220 seems to fit.

Can you also past a picture without the top panel and please do a top view pic.


----------



## rene mauricio

I finally got my MAXIMUS IMPACT and I must say, it is very impressive. I found it to be a bit of a pain to install since it needs to be pressed into the I/O shield to align the mounting holes (not sure if it is like that for anyone else). Now that I have it installed I figured I would give the Supreme FX card a shot since JJ was gushing about it over at NewEgg. Having just come off a ZxR I can not help but notice how garbage it is.

What are you guys using with your 250D & IMPACT combos? I love audio but not to the point where I would feel compelled to buy a Schiit Modi + Magni combo. A FiiO E17 might be what I need, but feel I would be missing out in the gaming department. Have any of you tried the Sound Blaster Omni and would recommend it?


----------



## Torvi

Rene, basically all mobos require slight push to the panel, had this in msi mobo and gigabyte so worry not, it's normal


----------



## rene mauricio

That is a relief. I thought I was doing it wrong.









I made the huge mistake of getting overly excited and NOT reading the manual before installation. I had no clue you were to remove the nut and screws off the Impact power riser card. I spent the better half of 10 minutes wondering where the top screw holes were. When I found out what I did wrong I swear I hear this go off in my head;






Oh boy...


----------



## johnc79

Any one has installed the H100i with the fan as intake? Wondering how do you squeeze in the H100i with the Maximus Impact MB..
I can't


----------



## Hoffa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> I finally got my MAXIMUS IMPACT and I must say, it is very impressive. I found it to be a bit of a pain to install since it needs to be pressed into the I/O shield to align the mounting holes (not sure if it is like that for anyone else). Now that I have it installed I figured I would give the Supreme FX card a shot since JJ was gushing about it over at NewEgg. Having just come off a ZxR I can not help but notice how garbage it is.
> 
> What are you guys using with your 250D & IMPACT combos? I love audio but not to the point where I would feel compelled to buy a Schiit Modi + Magni combo. A FiiO E17 might be what I need, but feel I would be missing out in the gaming department. Have any of you tried the Sound Blaster Omni and would recommend it?


Hi Rene,

I had the same experience installing the MSI mobo in this case, so not limited to just the ASUS boards. Had to pry it into alignment with my thumbnail to get the holes to line up, but once screwed down, all was fine.

As for the *SoundBlaster Omni*, I am using one with my current setup. I had been shopping headphone dac/amps (including the FiiO and Schiit offerings) to use in place of the sound card in my old system and ran across the Omni. My old rig was running Vista and I had some driver issues with the Omni, but no issues with Win 7. I may have needed a clean uninstall/reinstall of the SB drivers or a clean Windows install, but as "luck" would have it , I had a hard drive failure a few weeks ago and decided that was my cue it was time to upgrade. I like the Omni from a convenience standpoint, basically like having the external control from the ZxR so you can easily switch from speakers to headphones and easily control/mute the volume, but in a USB external soundcard format. I have my system under my desk and the Omni sitting on my monitor base where it's easy to reach. I wouldn't say audiophile quality, but music, movies and gaming sound decent running thru speakers or a set of AKG K712 cans with a bit more headphone amplification than my old internal SB card provided.

For the money, I think the Omni is a good option for an external setup, especially with the mITX limitations. Mobo sound on the MSI and ASUS boards are probably as good if you don't mind plugging into the rear/front connections and controlling everything thru Windows.


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> I figured I would give the Supreme FX card a shot since JJ was gushing about it over at NewEgg. Having just come off a ZxR I can not help but notice how garbage it is.


On the rear ports?

I'm quite pleased with it. Ran my Tannoy Reaveal on it as well as my neutral reference AKG Headphones and my gaming headphones and was quite pleased with it and I normally run my audio trough an RME and a Mackie audio interface. For gaming i found it brilliant. Can't beat an external Interface, but then again, no onboard or PCI card can


----------



## mainBORED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnc79*
> 
> Any one has installed the H100i with the fan as intake? Wondering how do you squeeze in the H100i with the Maximus Impact MB..
> I can't


I set my H100i as intake for a couple days. Impact board. Fits fine, you just have to use the offset holes so everything is mounted higher because the tube wont fit otherwise.
Anyways, did not like it. The case got incredibly warm to the touch, window felt to warm for my liking. The gpu got about 10c higher and the cpu stayed about the same.
I saw no benefit with that setup except you wont get much dust in the case with the positive pressure.


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoffa*
> 
> I had the same experience installing the MSI mobo in this case, so not limited to just the ASUS boards. Had to pry it into alignment with my thumbnail to get the holes to line up, but once screwed down, all was fine.


Thank you guys for confirming this. It goes a long way to putting some of my doubts to rest.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoffa*
> 
> I wouldn't say audiophile quality, but music, movies and gaming sound decent running thru speakers or a set of AKG K712 cans with a bit more headphone amplification than my old internal SB card provided.


I have also looked into the Xonar USB dongle as well as the X-Fi HD and 5.1 usb DACs. Mind you none of them seem to have a reputation like the FiiO.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moondrake*
> 
> On the rear ports?


Front case port.


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> Front case port.


That was the mistake. I can hear my CPU fan trough the front ports and lot of other static, perhaps if you could shield it better... Always use the rear ports!

You could try the MOBO front headers, instead of the SupremeFX one and see if there's no noise there, but then again the Supreme FX will be lost on you since the integrated Front header pins don't run through it


----------



## kolo7127

I love this case!


----------



## Torvi

WISH THERE WOULD BE SO MUCH FREE SPACE IN MY 250D ;D


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> WISH THERE WOULD BE SO MUCH FREE SPACE IN MY 250D ;D


Use minuscule letters instead of caps, they take up less space








Sorry, couldn't resist that one


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> WISH THERE WOULD BE SO MUCH FREE SPACE IN MY 250D ;D


Why cant there be? Its all about cable management which the 250d does very well. You could lose the optical drive, how often do you really use is? Whats a CD?


----------



## Torvi

oh well true i could remove it (my dvd is not even inside lols) but soon im gonna do fresh system reinstall and cba to put dvdrom on a plate like i used to do with bitfenix XD


----------



## kolo7127

Thumb drive instead to do the install? I havent used a disc in years.


----------



## Torvi

since i have dvd with 8.1 (original) then imma use it.


----------



## kmfmppl

Wondering whether the MSI R9 290 Gaming would fit the case (thinking mainly of pcie connectors on top)? The specifications state a card height of 127mm. Lengthwise (276mm) the card would be perfect since my front intake fan is a bulky one.

edit: k, it seems it will fit no problem. But now that i've been searching I came across the PowerColor 290 pcs+, which is rather fat, but also tempting.. Some site measured 45mm from the pcb, so it's not quite a triple slot as stated on many shop sites (like a ROG matrix e.g.), but chances are it will hit the carved-in side panel. Anyone willing to measure the exact clearance from pcb to side panel mesh in his case?


----------



## SR0G

Just ordered my Corsair 250D and planning to install a ASUS Maximum Impact VI with AX850 PSU from my ATX build.

I am looking at ordering exact PSU cable lengths needed to eliminate long cables.

Anyone have the exact measurements? I am thinking about getting the following:

1x 18+10pin to 20+4pin Main Power, 15cm
1x 8pin to 4+4pin CPU, 15cm
2x 12pin to Dual 6+2pin PCIE, 30cm
1x 6pin to 4xSATA, 15cm+5cm+5cm+5cm
1x 6pin to 1xMolex, 15cm

Think this measurement will work with the Maximum VI Impact Motherboard and AX850 PSU?

Thanks!


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SR0G*
> 
> Just ordered my Corsair 250D and planning to install a ASUS Maximum Impact VI with AX850 PSU from my ATX build.
> 
> I am looking at ordering exact PSU cable lengths needed to eliminate long cables.
> 
> Anyone have the exact measurements? I am thinking about getting the following:
> 
> 1x 18+10pin to 20+4pin Main Power, 15cm
> 1x 8pin to 4+4pin CPU, 15cm
> 2x 12pin to Dual 6+2pin PCIE, 30cm
> 1x 6pin to 4xSATA, 15cm+5cm+5cm+5cm
> 1x 6pin to 1xMolex, 15cm
> 
> Think this measurement will work with the Maximum VI Impact Motherboard and AX850 PSU?
> 
> Thanks!


Discussion about that around http://www.overclock.net/t/1466042/corsair-obsidian-250d-club/260#post_21949071
His build with 30/40cm: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4524642
He uses an AX850


----------



## SR0G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moondrake*
> 
> Discussion about that around http://www.overclock.net/t/1466042/corsair-obsidian-250d-club/260#post_21949071
> His build with 30/40cm: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4524642
> He uses an AX850


Thanks for the post. Looks like 30cm/40cm for GPU looks perfect from his pictures.


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SR0G*
> 
> Thanks for the post. Looks like 30cm/40cm for GPU looks perfect from his pictures.


I ordered 30 mobo/cpu and 40 GPU (280x). will get them next week.If you want i could measure the length with maximum flex for the mobo. I also ordered rounded cables (interior cables are 2cm shorter)


----------



## SR0G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moondrake*
> 
> I ordered 30 mobo/cpu and 40 GPU (280x). will get them next week.If you want i could measure the length with maximum flex for the mobo. I also ordered rounded cables (interior cables are 2cm shorter)


I just ordered a 30 cpu /40 gpu set as well..


----------



## 303869

Hi fellow 250D owners. Just a general query, since ive built my pc in the 250D with the maximus vi impact sometimes when I put the pc in sleep mode, the power can just die completely and then when I turn back on it says windows did not shutdown properly etc. Any suggestions as to why its happening? Possible PSU going bad? PC is fine 'Awake' and when gaming etc, just when I put in sleep mode.

Also I do have a haswell processor which I know has a low power state, could this be something to do with it? My build when I had my previous mobo and Ivy cpu did not do this, there was no problems whatsoever.


----------



## rene mauricio

It could be that your PSU does not support these new low power states. Personally I disable them all except C3.


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Hi fellow 250D owners. Just a general query, since ive built my pc in the 250D with the maximus vi impact sometimes when I put the pc in sleep mode, the power can just die completely and then when I turn back on it says windows did not shutdown properly etc. Any suggestions as to why its happening? Possible PSU going bad? PC is fine 'Awake' and when gaming etc, just when I put in sleep mode.
> 
> Also I do have a haswell processor which I know has a low power state, could this be something to do with it? My build when I had my previous mobo and Ivy cpu did not do this, there was no problems whatsoever.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> It could be that your PSU does not support these new low power states. Personally I disable them all except C3.


I dont think the C states have anything to do with system sleep, but rather processor sleep. You are on the right track though. I would make sure you have at least ErP enabled under your power section. The AX850 should support it. The second place i would look is in the windows power control panel under advanced settings. How exactly are you putting it into sleep mode? Software? Sleep button? how long is it "asleep" before you turn it back on?


----------



## 303869

Thanks, i'll give that setting a try tommorow. I just use the sleep button in the windows power menu. Well today i put it in sleep and the blinking power light was on to confirm sleep but 30secs later all power died and it lost its sleep state. I could tell all power died as the maximus impact start button led went dark and then came back on.


----------



## kolo7127

Interesting that it appears to enter sleep properly. Is hibernate turned on in windows?


----------



## rene mauricio

I am still not finished but I really wanted to put something else up here while I wait for a few more parts (and velcro ties) to arrive.


----------



## kolo7127

Very nice







Ive always wondered though, assuming you dont use the optical drive tray, can you flip the radiator around so the tubes are at the front? Or is the front fan in the way?


----------



## rene mauricio

I think you can. No, I actually know you can since Linus did it on his 250D.






I chose not to because I may end up using an optical drive or buy the ASUS OC Panel.


----------



## kolo7127

And he still has the tray in I see.


----------



## Torvi

i also have tray in mine rig, it's 0 problems fitting with gigabyte gtx 770 and h100i on the other side


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> And he still has the tray in I see.


Yepp, but he goes on to mention how the cage is pushing down on the tubes. I am a pretty big sissy when it comes to watercooling. The last thing I need is for the tubes to snap off the pump and leak all over the place - like this guy: http://imgur.com/a/RuEGo

As I was getting ready to put my PC back in its place I could not find where I put my @*#&* gloves. I HATE finger prints (and dust) and so I found myself *almost* wishing this case had a handle on it. Then I had a flashback to one of my more memorable builds and remembered I might have stashed something that could help me out in situations like this...



I miss DFI.


----------



## kolo7127

Thanks for confirming that, I've always been curious. I feel like by keeping the tubes near the front, they arent coiled up over the mobo and give you cleaner view from the top panel. That way you can see all the pretty parts without the obstruction of ugly black tubes. Might be different if they were colored or clear like a custom loop.


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> i also have tray in mine rig, it's 0 problems fitting with gigabyte gtx 770 and h100i on the other side


This thread could use more pictures.


----------



## kolo7127

heres the view from the top in mine. Its an H75 but the idea is the same. Maybe Torvi can post some pics of his rig.


----------



## rene mauricio

Any pictures are better than no pictures at all, right?









If you do not mind my asking; what made you go with the 75 over the 90 or 100/i? Do you find the amount of air being drawn from the front to be sufficient? It looks like you have space, would you consider adding a second fan for a push + pull system?


----------



## kolo7127

I chose the H75 over the H100i due to my friends dislike of the corsair link software, the quietness of the H75, the use of asetek pump on the H75 vs the others, and the revised "newer" technology. From the reviews I've read the H75 H90 an H100i are all within a few degrees of performance of each other with the H75 in the middle. I found that surprising given the larger surface area of the other 2. I also liked the fact that I could place it in all 3 fan locations, where as the others have no flexibility. As far as push pull goes, I found a review of the H75 that tested both single fan and push pull, as the H75 does come with 2 fans, the performance was the same, but the noise of the pull fan made the setup a couple decibels louder. Now going without the stock fans and using the scythe glide stream, which does almost 110CFM and has slightly better static pressure, the noise under full load is louder than the corsair fans but quieter at idle. There is however a 3-5C difference in temps with the front open vs closed. I run with the cover off for now. I also find the dust filters increase the noise slightly or changes the pitch regardless of front or side. I would like to mod the case cover to accommodate for the reduced air flow reflected in the temps by either cutting a hole or even better have the front open under load via an actuator. Much like a spoiler on some of the supercars. Not sure i want to do that heavy of a mod yet, so the cover stays off for now. My pc is in my entertainment center so fresh air in the front helps as the hot air likes to stay in there.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> Interesting that it appears to enter sleep properly. Is hibernate turned on in windows?


No i turn hibernation off but I do that with all builds i do so its not a new thing.


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> No i turn hibernation off but I do that with all builds i do so its not a new thing.


There goes that theory. Hmmm, anything in the event logs? Maybe a device isnt sleeping properly and causing a BSOD after it enters sleep, which sounds weird as it is. Look for errors and warnings in the event log in applications and system around the time you put it to sleep.


----------



## Moondrake

My last parts should arrive next week, so another quick question before I start building.
With the h100i did you all connect the fans to the block or to the Mobo cpu header?

I've been reading really mixed reviews about the Corsair Link, so if anyone could point out advantages/disadvantages, that would be nice.
Mobo header would be controlled by Fan Expert. And I'd need a PWM fan splitter for the Impact, since it only has 1 PWM header, right? or what would be the result of putting a PWM on a 4-pin (non-PWM) connector?


----------



## Aldein

Does anyone have or know someone with the MSI GTX 780Ti Gaming 3G in combination with the Obsidian 250D?

The specifications list a height of 129mm, but I am not sure if this includes the PCI-E connectors.


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aldein*
> 
> Does anyone have or know someone with the MSI GTX 780Ti Gaming 3G in combination with the Obsidian 250D?
> 
> The specifications list a height of 129mm, but I am not sure if this includes the PCI-E connectors.


For questions like these I like to look through other people's builds on PC Part Picker. I found this build using an MSI R9 270X which is also 129mm (http://us.msi.com/product/vga/R9_270X_GAMING_2G.html#specification) and it looks like it fits fine in this guy's build: http://pcpartpicker.com/b/NPK


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moondrake*
> 
> With the h100i did you all connect the fans to the block or to the Mobo cpu header?


I put them on my IMPACT headers. If I am to install software to control my fans it may as well be AI Suite III as it does so much more than just control the fans.


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> I put them on my IMPACT headers. If I am to install software to control my fans it may as well be AI Suite III as it does so much more than just control the fans.


True that. just need a PWM splitter right? I guess the H100i connector is specific to the block?


----------



## rene mauricio

Depends on how many fans you have. If you have less than 3 fans (and pump) then no. Simply plug your fans to the CHA_FAN# connectors and the pump to the CPU_FAN connector while also having it plugged to a SATA power plug. Fan Xpert 2 allows you to control PWM 4-pin and normal 3-pin fans. The way I understand it; connected fans to the block will only be controllable via the CORSAIR LINK software.

I hope I understood your question correctly.


----------



## omrheadshoto

Hello!

I have just had delivered my brand new Corsair 250D and i would like to join this club.

This new build is replacing my old bitfenix prodigy build. This new build will be an ultimate high end water cooled system.

The specs will be as follows-

Intel i74770K
16gb Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400mhz (Red)
Asus ROG Impact ITX Motherboard
Gtx 780ti
Corsair Force GT 250GB SSD
Western Digital Black 2TB HDD
Corsair AX760PSU

The system will be full water cooled as well. I will use the following items-

EK Waterblock specifically for the Asus Impact
GTX 780 full waterblock
240mm Radiator
x2 Corsair AF120 Fans
x1 Corsair AF140MM Fan
Acrylic tubes for straight lines
Red liqud to match the red themed build
(I am unsure on the res and pump including the placement atm)

Please find below a photo of my case-



Thanks,

Phil


----------



## omrheadshoto

Hey Guys,

I have now started and finished my side panel window mod. Pictures are below! Much more modding to come.

Please let me know what you think. I am happy to answer any questions


----------



## weredawg

What a coincidence. I actually just liked that photo on Instagram like 30min ago. It looks professional and clean.








I see you did a similar thing with the Prodigy. How much warmer does the GPU get like that?


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> Depends on how many fans you have. If you have less than 3 fans (and pump) then no. Simply plug your fans to the CHA_FAN# connectors and the pump to the CPU_FAN connector while also having it plugged to a SATA power plug. Fan Xpert 2 allows you to control PWM 4-pin and normal 3-pin fans. The way I understand it; connected fans to the block will only be controllable via the CORSAIR LINK software.
> 
> I hope I understood your question correctly.


I have 2 PWM fans, but the impact only has one PWM header, the other mobo connectors have 4pins but are not PWM. i did read a review where someone said that only the cpu is pwm the other 4-pins are not. could have been a mistake by the reviewer though.

Do I even need to plug in the pump connector? I thought it was just there so the mobo thinks there's a fan conected to it


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have now started and finished my side panel window mod. Pictures are below! Much more modding to come.
> 
> Please let me know what you think. I am happy to answer any questions


At least! Someone that jumps to a windowed side panel...
Do you have photos of the inside to se how did you do it?

I was thinking of cutting the whole panel to a square and put some spacers between it and the acrylic.

Today I have been messing around with mine... Soon the photos, included the bottom drain port (I was scared to screw the case...)


----------



## deadkid5

Hello guys!
Quick question. Is the MSI r9 290 Twin Frozr gonna fit in this case? And also with the power cables clearance to the top panel.

Thanks


----------



## omrheadshoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikazemonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have now started and finished my side panel window mod. Pictures are below! Much more modding to come.
> 
> Please let me know what you think. I am happy to answer any questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least! Someone that jumps to a windowed side panel...
> Do you have photos of the inside to se how did you do it?
> 
> I was thinking of cutting the whole panel to a square and put some spacers between it and the acrylic.
> 
> Today I have been messing around with mine... Soon the photos, included the bottom drain port (I was scared to screw the case...)
Click to expand...

Hey,

I made the cut along where the red line is. I then filed the edges down until it was perfect smooth. The acrylic is simply taped down. Nothing fancy.


----------



## omrheadshoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadkid5*
> 
> Hello guys!
> Quick question. Is the MSI r9 290 Twin Frozr gonna fit in this case? And also with the power cables clearance to the top panel.
> 
> Thanks


It will fit no problem


----------



## omrheadshoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> What a coincidence. I actually just liked that photo on Instagram like 30min ago. It looks professional and clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you did a similar thing with the Prodigy. How much warmer does the GPU get like that?


I haven't purchased any of the items yet. Im not worry thou as i will be water cooling the gnu. You will defiantly need to drill some ventilation holes thou.


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I made the cut along where the red line is. I then filed the edges down until it was perfect smooth. The acrylic is simply taped down. Nothing fancy.


The acrylic a little bit bigger than the windows and just double side tape I suppose?

Wish that the front panel was also metal to cut it and mod it, not the plastic ***** that it is...


----------



## omrheadshoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikazemonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I made the cut along where the red line is. I then filed the edges down until it was perfect smooth. The acrylic is simply taped down. Nothing fancy.
> 
> 
> 
> The acrylic a little bit bigger than the windows and just double side tape I suppose?
> 
> Wish that the front panel was also metal to cut it and mod it, not the plastic ***** that it is...
Click to expand...

I don't mind the front panel. I think that most front panel mods look tacky. I used tape to hold the acrylic panel down, not put it under.

I will also be modding the top panel so that the window is double the size


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moondrake*
> 
> Do I even need to plug in the pump connector? I thought it was just there so the mobo thinks there's a fan conected to it


I suppose so, but during POST I would get a brief warning that there was no CPU fan connected. I am pretty sure you can disable that but I opted to just plug it in. Obviously if you used a fan (and not the pump) on that header then you would not have that problem.


----------



## deadkid5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> It will fit no problem


Thanks bro. Do you have this kind of video card on you rig? Can you post pictures? If you have any. Thanks again bro


----------



## deadkid5

Has anyone tried using a Thermalright AXP-200R as their cpu cooler in a MaximuS impact board?


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadkid5*
> 
> Has anyone tried using a Thermalright AXP-200R as their cpu cooler in a MaximuS impact board?


Not that i know of in the 250D, but google is your friend, a few images are from this board, so do a search:


----------



## rene mauricio

Great April Fools joke, or really real? You decide.









Finally I will be able to keep my root beer cool - IN STYLE!


----------



## Torvi

if it would have normal pc inside too, that would be awesome xD


----------



## kolo7127

Where can I get white one?? I like it... It'd get too dirty though. Makes me want to paint mine and/or wish corsair would go multi-color like the prodigy. Alternate front and side panels would be nice too.


----------



## deadkid5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moondrake*
> 
> Not that i know of in the 250D, but google is your friend, a few images are from this board, so do a search:


This is the non-R version. I know they have identical dimensions with the R version but maybe they have a difference in some other factors like orientation of the heatpipes and etc.


----------



## patrain

Finally get to join the club. My implementation is not in the slightest as spacious as some others above me.

Specs:

EVGA GTX 780 Classified (YES I did fit it in)
ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe/WD mobo w/ dual band wireless and Bluetooth
i7-3770K @ 4.3GHz (not too venturous yet)
Corsair H100i AIO cooler
Kingston HyperX 16GB @1600
OCZ Vertex 3 120GB SSD boot disk
Western Digital Black 1TB
Seagate Barracuda 2TB
Thermaltake SMART m850w PSU
ASUS Blu-ray/DVD-RW optical drive

I was able to get the 780 Classified in with the help of "low low" profile PCIe connectors supplied and made by Antron Technologies (Dr. Hung is a really nice guy and made these extensions cheap and quick)

Nota Bene: with the P8Z77-I, you must orientate the H100i block (the reference frame here is the logo) perpendicular to the front of the case. Other wise, there are four capacitors that are slightly higher than the IHS of the CPU chip only giving you about half-contact. ALSO: the tubes coming out of the radiator must be in the fore section of the case, as the daughterboard of the P8Z77-I has sharp metal thingies that would like to cut up your tubes. I have since rotated my waterblock 90 degrees and flipped my radiator around.

Images:


Spoiler: Warning: Images!












*My question:* Has anyone with the P8Z77-I or any other board had a problem with the HDD LED, as in it does not light up at all?


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrain*
> 
> Has anyone with the P8Z77-I or any other board had a problem with the HDD LED, as in it does not light up at all?


I did. I am ashamed to admit that I had both HDD and Power LEDs not work - because I had the positive and negative on wrong. Turned them around and they worked just fine.


----------



## patrain

Much appreciated. I have no idea why I didn't try that yet. Funny thing is that the leads for the front panel connections all had the lettering on the side of the connector match up with the leads that came with my mobo. The HDD light is the only one to not have the words (on one side of the connectors only) match up.


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Sharing with you my progress...
Still hace to connect the Koolance RP1250 and do my first ever leak test... Crossing all my fingers!
(sorry for the super chappy phone pics)


----------



## Teancumx

Hi Guys,

Haven't read all the thread will definetly do!

I want to build a mini ITX with the Obsidian 250D and wanted a few info since you already have one...

- will a 200mm fan 25mm thick fit in the case?
- will the MSI R9 290 gaming fit in the case? (If not which other r9 290 will fit? And regarding gtx 780?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrain*
> 
> *My question:* Has anyone with the P8Z77-I or any other board had a problem with the HDD LED, as in it does not light up at all?


I had that same motherboard and my HDD LED never worked and I never really noticed or cared/bothered to fix it.

UPDATE to everyone here. I have gutted my system and have sold my case and motherboard to someone yesterday (maybe he'll pop in here soon) So I guess I'm no longer officially part of this club









It was sweet but short lived. I'm also leaving the PC and gaming realm. The rest of my parts are being sold too. It's been great everybody. I'm still going to hang around to provide any help and to gawk at the beautiful builds that get posted here.


----------



## rene mauricio

But why?


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> But why?


So I "can be a healthy adult and explore my other interests"

Which is stupid but hey I'm hoping to get enough money to get myself and or my girlfriend a bike to get around Oakland better. It sucks because me building computers helped me land my job but whatever. It's all good. I can always come back in the future but I don't think my girlfriend would agree. This PC was my last real personal possession too :/


----------



## patrain

You have actually sold your soul, my friend. /sarcasm Good luck to you.


----------



## patrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teancumx*
> 
> - will a 200mm fan 25mm thick fit in the case?
> - will the MSI R9 290 gaming fit in the case? (If not which other r9 290 will fit? And regarding gtx 780?


1. In the front, yes, although you may have limited choices for a side radiator.
2. All them'll fit. I fit the behemoth of a GTX 780 Classified in mine.

CAVEAT: you may have a problem with the combination of the two depending on where the edge of the fan is. The length of that card(276mm) plus the 25mm fan depth is greater than the total length of the inside of the case. IMO, the AF140 fan that comes with the case provides ample enough airflow. Plus, its pretty dam quiet.


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrain*
> 
> You have actually sold your soul, my friend. /sarcasm Good luck to you.


I know, but thanks.


----------



## rene mauricio

Ride a bike in _Oakland_ you say? Well... you will be missed. I will be sure to pour some beer coolant out in your memory.


----------



## Teancumx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrain*
> 
> 1. In the front, yes, although you may have limited choices for a side radiator.
> 2. All them'll fit. I fit the behemoth of a GTX 780 Classified in mine.
> 
> CAVEAT: you may have a problem with the combination of the two depending on where the edge of the fan is. The length of that card(276mm) plus the 25mm fan depth is greater than the total length of the inside of the case. IMO, the AF140 fan that comes with the case provides ample enough airflow. Plus, its pretty dam quiet.


Thanks for the reply!!
I was thinking of using the Bitfenix Spectre Pro with the h100i and the MSI R9 290 on a Maximus motherboard...everything should fit, or I could keep the 140mm as you suggested...


----------



## Axxxo

Hello there!
Seeing that probably this is the most active/largest community for the 250D so far, I decided to join your forums, cuz I am planning to build my new rig in this case. I am not a hardcore 'overclocker', but would like to do some half-decent oc on my planned 4670K and a gtx770. Nothing extreme and i hope you can answer some questions for me. What do you think its possible to achieve with the stock fans and lets say the h100i. Is the h100i even needed? What is the common recommendation cooling and motherboard wise? I am on a budget so price/value is the most important factor.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## MarcusThePilot

So I am kinda new here, and meanwhile, I am designing my small form factor system with the 250D Case. Just wanna see if this configuration for this case is a good one that supports most games in 1920x1080 in at least high, especially CryEngine. SO here is my proposed specs.

Case: Corsair Obsedian 250D
Mobo: ASUS ROG Maximus VI IMPACT
CPU: Intel i7 4770k
Graphics: Nvidia GTX 780 Direct CooIing 3GB GDDR5
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3
HDD: Western Digital 1TB HDD Black Edition
Disk Drive: ASUS 24X SATA DVD Read/Write
PSU: Cooler Master 650W PSU
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium OEM

Thanks & do leave some comments. This build should cost me SGD2.2K as I am on a budget.


----------



## jezzer

I don't know if this is known already but at first the Asus 780 DCII was assumed not to fit this case.

Since i contacted corsair about this and they told me i indeed might have problems with the topcover i never tried this but since i have problems with my 780 Ti i installed my spare 780 DCII and....

It DOES fit. It is not touching the topcover and till now no problems with heat from the pipe!

The pic is a bit bad but its all i have to show atm


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axxxo*
> 
> Hello there!
> Seeing that probably this is the most active/largest community for the 250D so far, I decided to join your forums, cuz I am planning to build my new rig in this case. I am not a hardcore 'overclocker', but would like to do some half-decent oc on my planned 4670K and a gtx770. Nothing extreme and i hope you can answer some questions for me. What do you think its possible to achieve with the stock fans and lets say the h100i. Is the h100i even needed? What is the common recommendation cooling and motherboard wise? I am on a budget so price/value is the most important factor.
> Thanks a lot!


Assuming you have a decent chip you can probably get to 4.5 and stay below 75C. Don't know until you test and see what your working with. Start smaller, say 4.2 and work your way up. As far as H100i being needed, it will yield better temperatures than, say the H60, by possibly 7-10C. Could be more, could be less. There are other coolers with performance in between the 2 mentioned. I run an H75 in the front of the case and get pretty decent temps on my 2700k @ 4.5. The H75 also a bit quieter than an H100i when using stock fans. It comes down to preference of how much noise is acceptable vs what kind of performance you want. I chose the H75 because of the flexibility of where i could place it in the case as the air flow in the 250d inst typically conventional in relation to the tower cases and sitting in my entertainment center that traps heat, I wasn't sure what would work best for rad placement.


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarcusThePilot*
> 
> So I am kinda new here, and meanwhile, I am designing my small form factor system with the 250D Case. Just wanna see if this configuration for this case is a good one that supports most games in 1920x1080 in at least high, especially CryEngine. SO here is my proposed specs.
> 
> Case: Corsair Obsedian 250D
> Mobo: ASUS ROG Maximus VI IMPACT
> CPU: Intel i7 4770k
> Graphics: Nvidia GTX 780 Direct CooIing 3GB GDDR5
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3
> HDD: Western Digital 1TB HDD Black Edition
> Disk Drive: ASUS 24X SATA DVD Read/Write
> PSU: Cooler Master 650W PSU
> OS: Windows 7 Home Premium OEM
> 
> Thanks & do leave some comments. This build should cost me SGD2.2K as I am on a budget.


As it is only for gaming and on a fairly low resolution you could save some money by dropping to an i5 and using a 770 or 280x and then take some of that money towards a SSD Bootdrive.


----------



## Axxxo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> Assuming you have a decent chip you can probably get to 4.5 and stay below 75C. Don't know until you test and see what your working with. Start smaller, say 4.2 and work your way up. As far as H100i being needed, it will yield better temperatures than, say the H60, by possibly 7-10C. Could be more, could be less. There are other coolers with performance in between the 2 mentioned. I run an H75 in the front of the case and get pretty decent temps on my 2700k @ 4.5. The H75 also a bit quieter than an H100i when using stock fans. It comes down to preference of how much noise is acceptable vs what kind of performance you want. I chose the H75 because of the flexibility of where i could place it in the case as the air flow in the 250d inst typically conventional in relation to the tower cases and sitting in my entertainment center that traps heat, I wasn't sure what would work best for rad placement.


Thanks for your reply! I might go for the H75 as well, since noise lvl is kinda important. Can I ask what motherboard are you using?


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axxxo*
> 
> Thanks for your reply! I might go for the H75 as well, since noise lvl is kinda important. Can I ask what motherboard are you using?


The EVGA Z77 Stinger which is known to have bios issues, however I dont seem to have issues other than some missing features that I'd like. The new EVGA Z87 Stinger is supposed to have corrected all saud issues with the old board, but is still expensive. If you are going for a budget you can get something cheaper I'm sure. Definitely stick with the Z87 chipset though if you're planning to overclock, and do the research. There may be some other threads here that can sway you one way or the other on which motherboard will best suit your needs. You can check out my build in my sig.


----------



## kamikazemonkey

At least.... It's alive!



Minor problem with the fans and the Koolance RP1250, they just work at 100% cause they're not pwm, but for now it's ok

A Sapphire 7970 vapor-x at 43-45° at max load with msi kombustor, not bad...


----------



## rene mauricio

What motherboard do you have? Most modern ones can control the speeds on non-PWM fans. ASRock, GIGABYTE and ASUS come to mind.


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> What motherboard do you have? Most modern ones can control the speeds on non-PWM fans. ASRock, GIGABYTE and ASUS come to mind.


Asrock z77.i think that this have to option.... But it's not a problem (by now) that They work at max... They will cool more heat on the loop and I will work and play with music and headphones so...


----------



## Wretchedbeasts

Sneak preview of my 250d in the makes







have just put this beauty together today.

Check out my cable management I'm pretty proud of it, took me a couple of hours and lots of coffee lol

Couple of problems I have

- the magnetic dust grills are not completely flat on the side of the case, thus it hums slightly. Think I might try and iron them down or something. Not sure ATM..?

-my front fan "corsair af140 quiet edition" is the loudest thing on the rig, need to find a way to quiet it down a bit. It's not PWM and I have it attached to a molex as run out of pc pins on mobo.

Other then that very happy, easy to build in and very clean look. Lots of power in a small form factor which was what I was looking for.

I'm in love


----------



## weredawg

That's seriously nice. Good video too.


----------



## itbesandrodoe

hey guys







this is my 250D build, sorry that the corsair link cable is so ugly, at the time I was screwing around with temps.
build:
4670k
770
RM759
8GB Corsair Vengeance
H100i
Maximus Impact
Samsung 840 Pro 128gb
1TB WD Blue
2x Corsair 120 Quiet Edition
1x Corsair 120 White LED

I'm thinking about adding 2x Rosewill RFX-80mm Fans as exhaust because they are red and black also







[/URL]


----------



## itbesandrodoe




----------



## itbesandrodoe




----------



## itbesandrodoe




----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itbesandrodoe*


have you tried to mount h100i the other way so pipes wont block the way for optical drive bay? you can try to fix it on the other abit higher holes.


----------



## itbesandrodoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> have you tried to mount h100i the other way so pipes wont block the way for optical drive bay? you can try to fix it on the other abit higher holes.


I planned it like this. I hate having all the cables on that side. I think with the tubing going this way it looks much better. plus I'm not using the optical drive bay anyways


----------



## Torvi

im just asking cuz im curious if it can fit like this with this mobo inside.


----------



## itbesandrodoe

yeah it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> im just asking cuz im curious if it can fit like this with this mobo inside.


yeah it will fit that way. I would warn against and h100i though, apperently a lot of people have been experiencing pump grinding noise on start up and even during use, like a dying HDD. I also have experienced that problem and apparently some people have had it across multiple units and if you flip the case on it's side the noise stops.. it's kinda like the pump was designed to be vertical not horizontal


----------



## Torvi

i have 100i so







to be honest i also had a times where my pc sounded wrong... stupid it was just resonating, h100i and gigabyte gtx 770 in sucha small case may sometimes cause resonate to happen. There is easy fix to do it tough or at least it worked for me... just... touch your case, best on one of the frames it will automatically stop


----------



## Tennobanzai

I had a member PM with some tips and tricks so I basically copy/pasted into this 2nd post. Unfortunately I moved onto another case and I don't have the 250D anymore. I'll try to find out if a Mod can pass this thread onto someone that wants to update the 1st/2nd post more often then me.

I'm planning on making another build and i'll probably go back to the 250D. As much as I love the Ncase, it requires so much new hardware compared to the standard size stuff (PSU, low profile RAM, HDD, SSD, BD drive, etc)


----------



## Wretchedbeasts




----------



## Wretchedbeasts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> That's seriously nice. Good video too.


Cheers man, I'm really loving the "be quiet!" Cooler, really sets my build apart from the crowd. I know the 250 is built for the h100i but I think this fits pretty well, very quiet too


----------



## alancsalt

Is there a member who wishes to take over as OP?


----------



## Torvi

I already offered myself over pm's


----------



## flashcrew

Hi, just quick question, is the magnetic dust filter from the side of 250D would fit on a top of 350D? What is the exact dimension (LxW) of 250D dust filter? Thanks guys!


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikazemonkey*
> 
> Sharing with you my progress...
> Still hace to connect the Koolance RP1250 and do my first ever leak test... Crossing all my fingers!
> (sorry for the super chappy phone pics)


How in the heck did you fit your waterblock inside that case? I am talking about where the barbs are on the block. It looks like it would be to tall to close the case? Now my EVGA GTX 780 Classy says same measurements just not sure how it can be done? I guess Ill try to look at it again..

Great looking build too, waiting for the GTX 790 or the new ASUS Radeon R9 295X2


----------



## Pixelmancer

I just ordered one of these.







It's supposed to get here on the 9th.


----------



## Moondrake

Last bits and pieces arrived, time to swap the components tomorrow. Took a quick picture for size comparison:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








and yes, I^ll take a proper camera for some build shoots


----------



## GrWorkingClass

I wonder if 29-31C #4770k (non oc) with H100i on idle is normal in this case.

Anyone to share the temps he gets?


----------



## Torvi

what thermal comp do you use? my i5 on 4.2 oc has this:



good way to reduce temps on idle is running c states. Cstates you can active in your bios, they basically underclocks and underpowers your cpu when it's not needed and also extends cpu lifetime










Also it depends on how warm your room is, after all the colder your room is the colder ur cpu can go







But overall it's nice standard temp mate. If you are using stock thermal compound i would suggest to get arctic mx-5


----------



## Wretchedbeasts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moondrake*
> 
> Last bits and pieces arrived, time to swap the components tomorrow. Took a quick picture for size comparison:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, I^ll take a proper camera for some build shoots


Just curious, why the change to the 250d?


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wretchedbeasts*
> 
> Just curious, why the change to the 250d?


Because the 40mm PSU fan is driving me crazy. It's the most beautiful mITX case there is, imho, but even with a Headset I want to throw it out the window.

To explain, and we're talking under load, idle it is really quiet:
When I set my fans to keep everything about a normal temperature, the PSU gets too hot and the fan sounds like a turbine, clearly audible trough the headset, even my gf 2 rooms away came to ask me what that was...
When I set my other fans a little higher to get more airflow through the case, the whole system is of course louder and the PSU fan makes less noise, but then it has a very distinctive pitch which drives me crazy and it can always be heard.

That's why I wanted a case with a regular PSU fan. Could have tried to mod an SFX into the Hadron, but I don't want to spend time on serious mods right now.

I'll sell the Hadron or I'll put an APU in there, like an A6, and use it as an HTPC, since my Boxee Box starts to make strange noises and isn't supported anymore since they sold out to Samsung. With so little load, the PSU should be as silent as it is in my build on idle, so that won't be a problem anymore.


----------



## Wretchedbeasts

Wouldn't of thought that psu would of been so loud that's madness, I can completely understand because silence is a big thing for me too.
Well good luck with the build look forward to seeing the photos. Should have some of my build posted up soon too








Check out my vid if you get the chance and let me know what you think


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> How in the heck did you fit your waterblock inside that case? I am talking about where the barbs are on the block. It looks like it would be to tall to close the case? Now my EVGA GTX 780 Classy says same measurements just not sure how it can be done? I guess Ill try to look at it again..
> 
> Great looking build too, waiting for the GTX 790 or the new ASUS Radeon R9 295X2


On the front there is a stop fitting and a 90° angle, both bitspower
On the interior side there ir a temo sensor from Monsoon and a rigid fitting.... From there go out a mini acrylic tube to the reservoir, that is connected with a 90° angle and another rigid fitting, again bitspower

Anything touches the case on the top or on side, so it's ok.

Good luck with yours!

Ps:hate the 295x2 design... Puagh


----------



## GrWorkingClass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> what thermal comp do you use? my i5 on 4.2 oc has this:
> 
> 
> 
> good way to reduce temps on idle is running c states. Cstates you can active in your bios, they basically underclocks and underpowers your cpu when it's not needed and also extends cpu lifetime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also it depends on how warm your room is, after all the colder your room is the colder ur cpu can go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But overall it's nice standard temp mate. If you are using stock thermal compound i would suggest to get arctic mx-5


Thanks for ur reply.

I m using Noctua paste n my room s temp is around 19-22. Is it still ok or it could go lower?

I didn t use washers installing h100i backplate on impactiv and it was a bit loose but when i installed the pump everything was fine. Might be this?


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wretchedbeasts*
> 
> Wouldn't of thought that psu would of been so loud that's madness, I can completely understand because silence is a big thing for me too.
> Well good luck with the build look forward to seeing the photos. Should have some of my build posted up soon too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out my vid if you get the chance and let me know what you think


As I said, you can get it quite quiet, but the pitch at even half speed is annoying...

Nice vid, I started on mine today and I'll post a build log in the forums and link it here, but here's a preview:


----------



## Torvi

Moondrake you Mass Effect fan?







nice touch









Working the temps are okay imho, try to oc it a little and check if they jump big then re check if your waterblock is tight on cpu


----------



## Wretchedbeasts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moondrake*
> 
> As I said, you can get it quite quiet, but the pitch at even half speed is annoying...
> 
> Nice vid, I started on mine today and I'll post a build log in the forums and link it here, but here's a preview:


Looks rad! I like


----------



## MarcusThePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moondrake*
> 
> As it is only for gaming and on a fairly low resolution you could save some money by dropping to an i5 and using a 770 or 280x and then take some of that money towards a SSD Bootdrive.


Well, it wouldnt be low res for some games that I will be playing, with addons. Examples includes Flight Simulator X with the very system intensive PMDG777 plus the 1cm/pixel Photoreal Scenery by ORBX. Certainly, this aint low res. But thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## itbesandrodoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarcusThePilot*
> 
> Well, it wouldnt be low res for some games that I will be playing, with addons. Examples includes Flight Simulator X with the very system intensive PMDG777 plus the 1cm/pixel Photoreal Scenery by ORBX. Certainly, this aint low res. But thanks for your suggestions.


you guys are super silly. I'm using a i5 4670k and a 770 and on 1080p all ultra 64 player maps bf4 goes from like 75-120+


----------



## Roentgensu

Hey All, I'm Thinking of purchasing this Case as i Want To Downsize my Main Build. Is There Space Enough For Custom cooling? (Tubing, pump,etc)?


----------



## Torvi

One of users proved that there is but it's very tight. If custom loop is a must have for you, i would rather go for bitfenix


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarcusThePilot*
> 
> Well, it wouldnt be low res for some games that I will be playing, with addons. Examples includes Flight Simulator X with the very system intensive PMDG777 plus the 1cm/pixel Photoreal Scenery by ORBX. Certainly, this aint low res. But thanks for your suggestions.


You said you're playing in 1080p... no matter what you play, the resolution is not going to change..

For PCs 1080p is pretty low res, have been playing on equivalent or higher resolutions 14 years ago, that's what i meant with low res.

Now I'm playing in 1440p for 5 years, which to me is the standard for 27" screens at a meter's distance and I still wish my resolution was higher.

And for that, a 770 or 280 on high or ultra settings are enough, (depending on mods of course), since you asked where to save some money.


----------



## Pixelmancer

Will a 29.6mm thick Black Ice GT Stealth 240mm radiator fit with normal 25mm fans? The motherboard is going to be a Maximus VI Impact with the VRM heat sink removed in favor of a full coverage block. I heard you have 55mm of radiator/fan room, but I'm worried the motherboard will get in the way. Will I be okay?


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pixelmancer*
> 
> Will a 29.6mm thick Black Ice GT Stealth 240mm radiator fit with normal 25mm fans? The motherboard is going to be a Maximus VI Impact with the VRM heat sink removed in favor of a full coverage block. I heard you have 55mm of radiator/fan room, but I'm worried the motherboard will get in the way. Will I be okay?


The full block changes nothing, it removes the sink in front of the vrm for the block, but the backplate stays exactly the same, so you won't gain any space...


----------



## Pixelmancer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moondrake*
> 
> The full block changes nothing, it removes the sink in front of the vrm for the block, but the backplate stays exactly the same, so you won't gain any space...


Okay, thanks. I wasn't really paying much attention to it when I saw pictures. I was looking through other threads and came across a video that answered my question so for the record the only radiator that works with that mobo is the H100i. So apparently I need to use the MSI Z87I Gaming AC instead. Bummer.


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pixelmancer*
> 
> Okay, thanks. I wasn't really paying much attention to it when I saw pictures. I was looking through other threads and came across a video that answered my question so for the record the only radiator that works with that mobo is the H100i. So apparently I need to use the MSI Z87I Gaming AC instead. Bummer.


The problem is not the vrm board, it is the space between the frame and the motherboard the radiator fixed in it's upper most position will be flush with the mobo, so you'd ned a mobo which has absoltely nothing on the top...

MSI: you'll only trade the VRM daughterboard for the 24 pin connector and USB3 front connector which still will be in the way.

Even the EVGA stinger has connectors and pins there, don't know if any thicker rad without slim Fans will fit


----------



## Pixelmancer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moondrake*
> 
> The problem is not the vrm board, it is the space between the frame and the motherboard the radiator fixed in it's upper most position will be flush with the mobo, so you'd ned a mobo which has absoltely nothing on the top...
> 
> MSI: you'll only trade the VRM daughterboard for the 24 pin connector and USB3 front connector which still will be in the way.
> 
> Even the EVGA stinger has connectors and pins there, don't know if any thicker rad without slim Fans will fit


Doh! So basically it's slim fans or no radiator? Can you give me an idea of how much room I have to work with? Does it have to be the same size as an H100i + 25mm fans? Can anyone recommend good, high static pressure, slim fans that will fit with a 29.6mm radiator? Are there any 25mm radiators? I've never tried to take apart a closed loop before, but if I got a H100i could I take the radiator off and use it like a normal radiator?


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pixelmancer*
> 
> Doh! So basically it's slim fans or no radiator? Can you give me an idea of how much room I have to work with? Does it have to be the same size as an H100i + 25mm fans? Can anyone recommend good, high static pressure, slim fans that will fit with a 29.6mm radiator? Are there any 25mm radiators? I've never tried to take apart a closed loop before, but if I got a H100i could I take the radiator off and use it like a normal radiator?


as you can see, almost nothing:


----------



## Pixelmancer

I already ordered the case so I'm stuck with it and I have to make it work. I _will_ water cool this thing even if I have to learn blacksmithing and make the radiator from scratch.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moondrake*
> 
> as you can see, almost nothing:


That's a H100i I assume?


----------



## Moondrake

So, I finally did my build today. Wasn't up for a dedicated build log, so I just uploaded high-res pictures of the progress of the build to the build-page:
Moon's M13 250D

But for the lazy, here are a few snapshots:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Pixelmancer

I solved my problem! If anyone is looking for a radiator that will fit in this case I managed to find one. It's actually 2mm thinner than the H100i.









Black Ice Pro II
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moondrake*
> 
> So, I finally did my build today. Wasn't up for a dedicated build log, so I just uploaded high-res pictures of the progress of the build to the build-page:
> Moon's M13 250D
> 
> But for the lazy, here are a few snapshots:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Niccce.


----------



## noobee

I'm considering this case so I should ask some enthusiasts and owners some questions.









I'm wondering how this case compares in size/volume to the other ones in contention for my build:
Corsair 250D vs Silverstone Sugo SG08 vs SG05 vs CM Elite 130 (that's about it for now)

Second, these are the parts I will add to it or plan to:
Either my Corsair HX520W or the Silverstone modular SFX 450W, i5-4570S, Crucial Ballistix Sport LP 8gb 1600 DDR3, 2* SDD (for e.g. M500 - 240GB), Z87I-DELUXE

Not sure which cooler because I haven't decided on a case yet. Does this case do better with a liquid closed cooler? If so, what about the H80i?

I guess my concern or question is regarding wasted space. I don't need tons of drives although I have a spare 1TB Seagate 7200.12 (is anyone familiar with that one?) I can add. I was going to use it because the SSDs aren't required to finish my build but with smaller cases, I figure it might be more challenging to cool such a drive?

The gfx might be a GTX 750 Ti but that is if I feel the Intel HD 4600 is insufficient but this will be an all-purpose HTPC for now so I don't need the video card yet. I don't need a DVD burner but with some of these cases having a cage for one, I thought of using a slot type burner. I currently have a Samsung burner that might be defective. It rarely opens when I hit the button! I don't really need one as there's options for USB ones nowadays.

So, is a 250D a good candidate for me or is there wasted space using one for my needs?

I do like that they seem very good for building in. I also want to pursue SILENCE. It's important. I am trying to balance silence and portability and it's difficult!  I want something small and portable but that also means it is difficult to cool and keep silent. A small case means you need fans spinning faster and I believe one tries to use the largest fans that can fit so you have less fans but they need to spin faster. Ugh.... so many intangibles!


----------



## Torvi

basic question is what you gonna use pc for?

considering what you said your intel will be good on stock cooling as i dont see you gonna be gaming much. If you are going 750ti then you pursue small size which 250d is by all means suited for bigger cards (gigabyte gtx 770 fits in) so i think you would like something smaller to be honest. But first specify what you are really looking for? Your thread is also alot of if ors and maybes, just tell us what you gonna use it for.


----------



## kev507

Is it possible to fit an EVGA 780ti classified, H100i, and still put a 200mm fan up front? If so which fan?


----------



## noobee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> basic question is what you gonna use pc for?
> 
> considering what you said your intel will be good on stock cooling as i dont see you gonna be gaming much. If you are going 750ti then you pursue small size which 250d is by all means suited for bigger cards (gigabyte gtx 770 fits in) so i think you would like something smaller to be honest. But first specify what you are really looking for? Your thread is also alot of if ors and maybes, just tell us what you gonna use it for.


I am looking at some smaller cases just to see if they match what I'm looking for. I noticed that there's an MSI 760 ITX Gaming card that is as short as at 750ti. I'd probably get that if I wanted something more powerful. For now, I'm looking at something that can be a htpc with a gaming option later. Except, I'll consider shorter gfx cards.

So, I'm looking at these cases for now:

Silverstone Elite 130
Sugo SG05
Lian Li PC-Q08

If size is no longer crucial or significant, I'm sure I'll choose the 250D.


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnc79*
> 
> A newbie in OC.
> 
> Just purchase the 250D and it was awesome. Now for the buliding part.
> 
> Intend to do only minor OC to the GPU with the Maximus. Do i really need the H100i?
> 
> Wondering if the Noctua NH-L9i 95mm SSO2 CPU Cooler is sufficient and be able to fit into the motherboard?


From what I read, if just a minor OC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobee*
> 
> I am looking at some smaller cases just to see if they match what I'm looking for. I noticed that there's an MSI 760 ITX Gaming card that is as short as at 750ti. I'd probably get that if I wanted something more powerful. For now, I'm looking at something that can be a htpc with a gaming option later. Except, I'll consider shorter gfx cards.
> 
> So, I'm looking at these cases for now:
> 
> Silverstone Elite 130
> Sugo SG05
> Lian Li PC-Q08
> 
> If size is no longer crucial or significant, I'm sure I'll choose the 250D.


I am pretty sure people are putting 780ti into this case.


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pixelmancer*
> 
> Niccce.


Nooice.


----------



## itbesandrodoe

hey guys. I currently have a 770.
I want to upgrade to an RoG card to match my build. I'm looking at the 780ti matrix.
link: http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/MATRIXGTX780TIP3GD5/

or get the 780 Posideon and make a custom loop just for the card and keep my h100i as my cpu cooler and just do a 140mm rad in the front of the case in push/pull with a res in the drive bay with the pump right under it, probably on a piece of soft foam so it doesn't make any noise. would that fit?
link: https://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/ROG_POSEIDONGTX780P3GD5/

what do you guys reconmend? I want cool factor so if I water cool id have red coolant and probably have some cool red/white accent lighting.. BUT how often do I need to clean my loop and do other things for it?

what do you guys think? Stay with 770? or should I sell it and go for water cooled 780 or air cooler 780ti


----------



## Torvi

well i would opt for 780ti, it's always more cores to work with







but honestly i was thinking about same question go for upgrade or stay with 770 and i opted for staying till new line gets released







so imo stay with 770 and wait for 800s series


----------



## itbesandrodoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> well i would opt for 780ti, it's always more cores to work with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but honestly i was thinking about same question go for upgrade or stay with 770 and i opted for staying till new line gets released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so imo stay with 770 and wait for 800s series


how long do you think that will be?
and urgh the poseidon though <333


----------



## Torvi

next year probably? dx12 is suspended in time for now, best to see when dx 12 comes out, then you can know when new gpus (worth the money) gonna get released


----------



## itbesandrodoe

but I don't want to wait.. lol but let's say I get one if them.. how long would they last playing games @ ultra ? like a few years atleast right?


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itbesandrodoe*
> 
> but I don't want to wait.. lol but let's say I get one if them.. how long would they last playing games @ ultra ? like a few years atleast right?


single 780ti cant handle properly metro last night, not to mention that you wont find so many graphical advanced games around (crysis, metro LN, titanfall (?)) So imo no point from upgrading to 780ti now, just wait a little it will be worth it


----------



## Pixelmancer

I have another question. Will a Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 fit in the 80mm slots? Sorry again for all the questions. I'll be able to answer most of this stuff for myself when my case gets here in two days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev507*
> 
> Is it possible to fit an EVGA 780ti classified, H100i, and still put a 200mm fan up front? If so which fan?


I don't remember the specifics, but it's hard to fit much of anything with a 200mm. I found a lot of people it caused problems for when I was researching.

Edit: I also have a little update on my situation. That 240mm x 25mm radiator I found doesn't look very appealing after having researched it better. I guess I'm just going to have to give up and settle for the ASRock Z87E-ITX. It's a mid-range motherboard and I've never used an ASRock product before, but it's apparently the only way to get a 240mm x 30mm radiator to fit with reasonable fans. Thin static pressure fans don't seem to exist. I could only find two fans thin enough to work with one of the motherboards I wanted and both of them were pretty bad as case fans and totally worthless as radiator fans. I knew I'd probably have to make sacrifices with such a small case so whatever. I'll live.


----------



## Wretchedbeasts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev507*
> 
> Is it possible to fit an EVGA 780ti classified, H100i, and still put a 200mm fan up front? If so which fan?


cooler master megaflow will fit, just...


----------



## MuGGz

Im waiting for my parts, hope they will be here soon

I will be using h100i and bitfenix spectre pro 200mm fan in the front

Hope it will fit, or i will make it fit









My complete list

Corsair 250D
Fsp 650w psu
Asrock z77 itx
2500k
2x4gb corsair vengeance
MSI 760TF
Corsair h100i
2x corsair sp120q pwm fans on the h100i
Bitfenix spectre pro 200mm fan in the front

Nothing special but does the job


----------



## Torvi

im afraid it wont fit too well, fan will be blocking the room for optical drive bay. I know i had this fan before mounted in.


----------



## MuGGz

Thats fine by me, no need for optical bay


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pixelmancer*
> 
> I have another question. Will a Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 fit in the 80mm slots? Sorry again for all the questions. I'll be able to answer most of this stuff for myself when my case gets here in two days.
> I don't remember the specifics, but it's hard to fit much of anything with a 200mm. I found a lot of people it caused problems for when I was researching.
> 
> Edit: I also have a little update on my situation. That 240mm x 25mm radiator I found doesn't look very appealing after having researched it better. I guess I'm just going to have to give up and settle for the ASRock Z87E-ITX. It's a mid-range motherboard and I've never used an ASRock product before, but it's apparently the only way to get a 240mm x 30mm radiator to fit with reasonable fans. Thin static pressure fans don't seem to exist. I could only find two fans thin enough to work with one of the motherboards I wanted and both of them were pretty bad as case fans and totally worthless as radiator fans. I knew I'd probably have to make sacrifices with such a small case so whatever. I'll live.


Have you looked at EVGA's z87 Stinger as an option, i know its pricey, but if it fits and is on sale...


----------



## buffnerd

Anyone have any luck finding z77 mobos? I really want to take my mid size tower apart for this case but I have a 3570k CPU.


----------



## Pixelmancer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> Have you looked at EVGA's z87 Stinger as an option, i know its pricey, but if it fits and is on sale...


Wouldn't work. The problem is that it can't have anything right up against the edge of the board on the same side as the radiator since the radiator will overlap the mobo slightly. It's one side clockwise from the side with the IO panel.



It's not exactly a great view, but you can kinda see what I mean by pausing this video at the 0:33 mark.


----------



## rene mauricio

I have noticed something while looking at some of the posted pictures on this thread, but want to ask this anyway to (perhaps) get a better answer: are your boards flexing / bowing? Never having had an mITX PC (much less one that lays down), I am not sure what should be considered normal. I was getting ready to clean out the innards today when I noticed this.



Hrmm...


----------



## Solonowarion

Just got this case for my pops new setup. Stoked to build in this thing.


----------



## rene mauricio

More often than not, when someone posts pictures of the left side of the case (open) we find a lot of board flexing. I am starting to think this _is_ the norm but I do not know if we should be concerned or not. Caselabs looked to have a similar issue with the S3, which the fixed by creating a faux plastic mount which helps the board not bow under the GPU.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikazemonkey*
> 
> Sharing with you my progress...
> Still hace to connect the Koolance RP1250 and do my first ever leak test... Crossing all my fingers!
> (sorry for the super chappy phone pics)


Great build, looks great! What are your specs and temps?


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuGGz*
> 
> Im waiting for my parts, hope they will be here soon
> 
> I will be using h100i and bitfenix spectre pro 200mm fan in the front
> 
> Hope it will fit, or i will make it fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My complete list
> 
> Corsair 250D
> Fsp 650w psu
> Asrock z77 itx
> 2500k
> 2x4gb corsair vengeance
> MSI 760TF
> Corsair h100i
> 2x corsair sp120q pwm fans on the h100i
> Bitfenix spectre pro 200mm fan in the front
> 
> Nothing special but does the job


It'll fit , i have this setup and it all fits perfectly , you just need to cut 5mm off the top of the already huge fan mount to fit the optical drive bay , 2 minutes with a dremel or you can just cut it away .


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> I have noticed something while looking at some of the posted pictures on this thread, but want to ask this anyway to (perhaps) get a better answer: are your boards flexing / bowing? Never having had an mITX PC (much less one that lays down), I am not sure what should be considered normal. I was getting ready to clean out the innards today when I noticed this.
> 
> 
> 
> Hrmm...


Mine flexed the other way, I/O ports all align perfectly except for the USB/eSATA ports which are lower by half a millimeter

A little flex the other way too, so I'll guess this is pretty normal


And since you also wondered about the orientation, didn't have the problem with the I/O ports when the mobo was vertical in the hadron


----------



## MuGGz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> It'll fit , i have this setup and it all fits perfectly , you just need to cut 5mm off the top of the already huge fan mount to fit the optical drive bay , 2 minutes with a dremel or you can just cut it away .


Nice, thanks


----------



## Konoko

So with several people suggesting go 30cm MB cables and 40cm GPU, but from the pics ive seen it looks like 30cm still gives you alot of slack. Has anyone tried 20cm ?


----------



## johnc79

My newly sleeved cable has arrived..


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnc79*
> 
> My newly sleeved cable has arrived..


Nice! From ModDIY.com?


----------



## DreadyDK

Guys quick question :

Will a Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II OC fit in this case ?


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> Guys quick question :
> 
> Will a Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II OC fit in this case ?


From various reviews it will fit about 11.5" without moddding

In other words yes it will fit just fine. With some room to spare


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> From various reviews it will fit about 11.5" without moddding
> 
> In other words yes it will fit just fine. With some room to spare


Okay Thanks dude, the card is 11,3" so there is a little room left


----------



## DreadyDK

So yeah have a question more.

Im building a little gamer in a Corsair 250D, from some part i have laying around









Corsair AX860
Asus GtX 780 DirectCU2OC
Asus Maximus VI Impact

What would be a good and quiet cooling option for that setup @ i5 4670K
And what RAM should i get ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konoko*
> 
> So with several people suggesting go 30cm MB cables and 40cm GPU, but from the pics ive seen it looks like 30cm still gives you alot of slack. Has anyone tried 20cm ?


I'm waiting on my custom 20cm cables from moddiy to arrive , i'll be sure to answer that question once i get them ( should be any day now ) but from measurements i've taken it seems that even 20cm will leave some slack as well
my temp build is already up , all the water cooling parts are here except for the cutting kit for rigid tubes :
Asus Maximus VI Impact
Intel Core I7 4770k
2x8gb Corsair vengeance Pro 2400mhz cl11 ( Red of course )
2x120gb Corsair Force GT Raid0 ( will be replaced with a couple of 500gb samsung 840 evo )
Seasonic X-750 Gold ( my trusty old unit )
Sapphire R9 290X TRI-X OC
Full Ek MB waterblock for the M6I
EK waterblock for the 290x
240mm radiator + 140mm radiator
Bitfenix spectre Pro 200mm front Fan
Black angle fittings ( 90 and 45 degrees )
Black EK HD Adapter fittings for the rigid tubes

waiting desperately for the seasonic cables to start taking everything apart and building the water cooling setup instead of the corsair h100 which is currently keeping my cpu nice and cool ( but looks horrible







)

Hope to update soon .
Works4me


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> So yeah have a question more.
> 
> Im building a little gamer in a Corsair 250D, from some part i have laying around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair AX860
> Asus GtX 780 DirectCU2OC
> Asus Maximus VI Impact
> 
> What would be a good and quiet cooling option for that setup @ i5 4670K
> And what RAM should i get ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Are you wanting to watercool? Bothh cpu and gpu?

I teally like this ram. Could just get the 1600 but for $8 I just went with these.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231460


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Are you wanting to watercool? Bothh cpu and gpu?
> 
> I teally like this ram. Could just get the 1600 but for $8 I just went with these.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231460


Thanks man, RAM looks fine. This one is not gonna be custom LC, was hoping to keep it cheap'is and simple.

So im going FAN or closed lc on the CPU and stock cooler on gfx


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> Thanks man, RAM looks fine. This one is not gonna be custom LC, was hoping to keep it cheap'is and simple.
> 
> So im going FAN or closed lc on the CPU and stock cooler on gfx


With a k im assuming youll be overclocking? How much?


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> With a k im assuming youll be overclocking? How much?


I have no idea, just like to have the option. allso depends on how good a chip i get









EDIT: Top prio is low-noise


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> I have no idea, just like to have the option. allso depends on how good a chip i get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Top prio is low-noise


Fair enough. You could probay get away with a $30 212 evo. I just got my dad an i5 4670k and a corsair h60 aio liquid cooler. Should have it in a few days. I can let ya know how it works out. Apparetly the stock fan is pretty silent but if not ill throw on a GT


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moondrake*
> 
> Mine flexed the other way, I/O ports all align perfectly except for the USB/eSATA ports which are lower by half a millimeter
> 
> A little flex the other way too, so I'll guess this is pretty normal


I wonder if this is also a problem on the BitFenix Prodigy. I feel as if this is going to cause us all problems in the future and that we should at least get Corsair to acknowledge this so they can fix it much in the same way Caselabs did with the S3.


----------



## Torvi

nice bulid @works4me


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Fair enough. You could probay get away with a $30 212 evo. I just got my dad an i5 4670k and a corsair h60 aio liquid cooler. Should have it in a few days. I can let ya know how it works out. Apparetly the stock fan is pretty silent but if not ill throw on a GT


Thanks for all the suggestions mate, i got offered a cheap H100i. And i have lots of SP120 Q laying around, guess that would be a good option too right ?









My last 5-6 build all bin wtih custom lc, im a little rusty with the Air/closed options out there


----------



## omrheadshoto

*250D Build log*- Stage 2 Mod the windows



Let me know what you all think.

Next step- Professional Respray!


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> *250D Build log*- Stage 2 Mod the windows
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you all think.
> 
> Next step- Professional Respray!


LOvely work! really like it









why not a complete side window? (that's my plan...)
respray....to wich color?


----------



## Torvi

nice windows but... window on gpu panel? that's kind of unpracticall if it will be air cooled, if you gonna fit there closed loop for gpu then its nice


----------



## Captivate

R9 295X2 possible in this case, yes/no?


----------



## rene mauricio

I would say yes. 29cm is the max recommended by Corsair and the reference 295X2 is 30cm according to most review sites. Yet some people have gone and added 305mm cards in there - but it is tight fit.


----------



## Works4me

My Sapphire 290x TRI-X OC fits with a couple of mm to spare , going to be replaced with the EK waterblock next week , but it's nice to know it fits if i need it to .

Works4me


----------



## Torvi

the newest vapor X serie rads would look so nice in 250d (this light blue ones)

edit my vinyl decal just arrived!


----------



## omrheadshoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikazemonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> *250D Build log*- Stage 2 Mod the windows
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you all think.
> 
> Next step- Professional Respray!
> 
> 
> 
> LOvely work! really like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why not a complete side window? (that's my plan...)
> respray....to wich color?
Click to expand...

My original plan was to do the whole panel as a window. It can be done because of the contour surrounding the window. I'm just gonna get it resprayed a matte black to hide the cut marks of the window


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Yep, that what I thought...
I'm thinking to cut the side panel like the top yours and do 4 holes and pit the acrylic panel outside the case with or without a little space between metal and panel

Your top panel looks great... If I didn't have a Koolance RP1250 I will do the same.

Wanna see your completed rig!


----------



## deadkid5

Gonna start my own rig on this case, soon.

Hope you guys can share insights and knowledge regarding my chosen parts, thank you. Here goes

CPU: i5-4670k (minor oc'ing: 4.0~4.2)
CPU cooler: Noctua NH-C14
Mobo: Asus Maximus Impact
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro (2x8gb) 1866 CL9
GPU: MSI R9 290 TF
SSD: Samsung Pro 128gb
PSU: Corsair AX 650 Watts

I won't buy HDD for now as I'm on short on budget.

If my researching is correct, I would have a 2mm clearance from Vengeance Pro to the bottom of bottom fan of NH-C14 and a 10mm roof clearance from top fan of NH-C14.


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadkid5*
> 
> Gonna start my own rig on this case, soon.
> 
> Hope you guys can share insights and knowledge regarding my chosen parts, thank you. Here goes
> 
> CPU: i5-4670k (minor oc'ing: 4.0~4.2)
> CPU cooler: Noctua NH-C14
> Mobo: Asus Maximus Impact
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro (2x8gb) 1866 CL9
> GPU: MSI R9 290 TF
> SSD: Samsung Pro 128gb
> PSU: Corsair AX 650 Watts
> 
> I won't buy HDD for now as I'm on short on budget.
> 
> If my researching is correct, I would have a 2mm clearance from Vengeance Pro to the bottom of bottom fan of NH-C14 and a 10mm roof clearance from top fan of NH-C14.


Swap to nvidia gpu and lower PSU wattage, for single gpu you roughly need 500W


----------



## deadkid5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> Swap to nvidia gpu and lower PSU wattage, for single gpu you roughly need 500W


I can go gtx 780 and what PSU can you recommend? Thanks


----------



## Pixelmancer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> Swap to nvidia gpu and lower PSU wattage, for single gpu you roughly need 500W


PSU wattage degrades over time, plus you need to think about upgrades. It's always best to get a bit extra. I'm putting a AX760i in mine.


----------



## MuGGz

AHH

Really annoyed now!

Just finish putting my computer together and my corsair h100i is making a really annoying grind noise!

If i lay the case on the side it goes away!

I have the latest firmware and all that









Anyone had this in their 250D case ??


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuGGz*
> 
> AHH
> 
> Really annoyed now!
> 
> Just finish putting my computer together and my corsair h100i is making a really annoying grind noise!
> 
> If i lay the case on the side it goes away!
> 
> I have the latest firmware and all that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone had this in their 250D case ??


Sounds like an old HDD clicking huh? I had that problem. It wasn't like that at first then I had an episode where my startup took 3 attempts, CPU temps were soaring high and the pump was 0 RPM. I fixed all that but from that point on I got that sound.

We're not the only one with this problem. It is annoying


----------



## MuGGz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> Sounds like an old HDD clicking huh? I had that problem. It wasn't like that at first then I had an episode where my startup took 3 attempts, CPU temps were soaring high and the pump was 0 RPM. I fixed all that but from that point on I got that sound.
> 
> We're not the only one with this problem. It is annoying


yeah this really sucks!

My pump is working fine and give me good temp results but this grinding noise is killing me...

And like i said, if i lay the case on the side, the noise is totally gone!


----------



## Pixelmancer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuGGz*
> 
> AHH
> 
> Really annoyed now!
> 
> Just finish putting my computer together and my corsair h100i is making a really annoying grind noise!
> 
> If i lay the case on the side it goes away!
> 
> I have the latest firmware and all that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone had this in their 250D case ??


From what I've heard a lot of people have had that problem. The pump is apparently not designed to be sideways.


----------



## MuGGz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pixelmancer*
> 
> From what I've heard a lot of people have had that problem. The pump is apparently not designed to be sideways.


lookes like it, stupid of corsair to design a case to fit their own product, h100i, and it does this!


----------



## itbesandrodoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pixelmancer*
> 
> From what I've heard a lot of people have had that problem. The pump is apparently not designed to be sideways.


I HAVE THIS PROBLEM!! I mean I left it on it's side for a day or two and now sometimes it'll make a little but when getting powered on and sometimes it just doesn't make a sound at all


----------



## MuGGz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itbesandrodoe*
> 
> I HAVE THIS PROBLEM!! I mean I left it on it's side for a day or two and now sometimes it'll make a little but when getting powered on and sometimes it just doesn't make a sound at all


so it helped leaving it on the side ?


----------



## itbesandrodoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuGGz*
> 
> so it helped leaving it on the side ?


for me it did


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> edit my vinyl decal just arrived!


Proof positive that everyone thinks differently and that we all have our own unique tastes.









While you proudly show off Corsair's logo, I did everything I could to remove all branding from mine. I absolutely adore Corsair and its many products but I absolutely hate branding when not in the form of case badges.


----------



## Torvi

I got plenty of corsair in my rig and more to come


----------



## itbesandrodoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> I got plenty of corsair in my rig and more to come


I'm all corsair and asus







I stick to my quality brands


----------



## Torvi

I got mostly gigabyte and corsair. I need mecha board from corsar prolly this small one and better mouse (i got now corsair mouse but dpi is too low for bf4) also i have corsair mouse pad xD im all corsair. if corsair gonna do aftermarket gpu coolers. ill be all in too


----------



## rene mauricio

I have mostly all Corsair in mine with the exception of SSD (I plan on getting that set up next) and PSU. The PSU will NOT be replaced any time soon because Corsair only makes one Red LED PSU and it isn't modular. However, I still do not like branding on my case unless it is in the form of small case badges.


----------



## omrheadshoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> nice windows but... window on gpu panel? that's kind of unpracticall if it will be air cooled, if you gonna fit there closed loop for gpu then its nice


I will have a full water cooled loop


----------



## DreadyDK

Sorry to hear that all of u guys have problems with the H100i, first time in a while im making a low cost gamer and its being build around the 250D with a H100i









Well getting my part's tomorrow, hoping it will be okay with the H100i.......


----------



## Pixelmancer

My case and cables got here today.







Sorry for the crappy phone camera, but it's all I have.


----------



## Torvi

nice blood-red cables, really like it.


----------



## Pixelmancer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> nice blood-red cables, really like it.


Thanks, but I can't take credit. They're the ones Corsair makes. They're not quite as dark as in the picture, but the colors on my phone camera are weird. I really need a new phone. Anyway, I'm planning on a red and black color scheme. I'm going to paint my fans and radiators too. I also plan to have red UV coolant in my water cooling tubes. I'm going to mod a window into the GPU vent and have a clear water block. I might even make a racing stripe on the case. Everything goes faster with stripes and/or red paint. It's science.


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pixelmancer*
> 
> Thanks, but I can't take credit. They're the ones Corsair makes. They're not quite as dark as in the picture, but the colors on my phone camera are weird. I really need a new phone. Anyway, I'm planning on a red and black color scheme. I'm going to paint my fans and radiators too. I also plan to have red UV coolant in my water cooling tubes. I'm going to mod a window into the GPU vent and have a clear water block. I might even make a racing stripe on the case. Everything goes faster with stripes and/or red paint. It's science.


Yep, I tell you since I added the stripes, my 4670k went from 4.2 to 4.27Ghz on the spot








Looking forward to your build


----------



## Wretchedbeasts

Closer look at the Shadow Rock Topflow mounted on the Asus P8z77 I Deluxe if anyone is interested.

As you can see the cooler sits parallel with the riser card on the board, and can easily fit high profile ram









Video in action in my rig (250D) from before: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OJFByT3rrQs


----------



## Pixelmancer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moondrake*
> 
> Yep, I tell you since I added the stripes, my 4670k went from 4.2 to 4.27Ghz on the spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your build


So do I! It's going to take me about 10 months at my current income though. I can only spend about $300 a month on it and it's a pretty expensive PC. Although I'll have a new job "soon" that should speed it up a ton so I don't expect it to actually take 10 months. My uncle is opening a factory to make some kind of fancy new building material he says will revolutionize construction. We'll be the first place in the US making it. I'm going to have a job there and I'll be making significantly more than I am now. We already have investors and as far as I know it's nearing the end of the red tape and choosing a site phase.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wretchedbeasts*
> 
> Video in action in my rig (250D) from before: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OJFByT3rrQs


Nice. That cooler is bigger than your motherboard.


----------



## Axxxo

Hey Guys,

I am hesitating whether an ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 would fit with a h100i. I heard some rumours that the ASUS cards have some size problems with this case. Does anyone have this card here?

Thanks!


----------



## itbesandrodoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axxxo*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am hesitating whether an ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 would fit with a h100i. I heard some rumours that the ASUS cards have some size problems with this case. Does anyone have this card here?
> 
> Thanks!


no problem at all as you can see


----------



## Axxxo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itbesandrodoe*
> 
> no problem at all as you can see


Thanks bro, it looks amazing! Care to share your specs?


----------



## itbesandrodoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axxxo*
> 
> Thanks bro, it looks amazing! Care to share your specs?


i5 4670k @ 4.0ghz it's annoying won't OC over 4.2 it blue screens there.
asus gtx 770
Maximus impact
h100i
2x 120 SP corsair fans( changed the rings white btw, and took out lighting.. it looked tacky)
8gb (2x4) corsair vengence 1600mghz ram, OC'd 1866mghz
RM 750(way too much power but it was on sale so)
128gb samsung 840pro SSD
1tb WD Blue
and a 120mm white corsair led fan in the front


----------



## DreadyDK

So yeah the Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II OC just fits in there, but not much room left 2-3 mm to the roof


----------



## Captivate

I kind of want to do an R9 295X2 build with this case. I went from full tower to mid tower and now I want something small like this.
Hoping it's possible and someone will test it out in the next couple of weeks...


----------



## davidn272007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wretchedbeasts*
> 
> Closer look at the Shadow Rock Topflow mounted on the Asus P8z77 I Deluxe if anyone is interested.
> 
> As you can see the cooler sits parallel with the riser card on the board, and can easily fit high profile ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video in action in my rig (250D) from before: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OJFByT3rrQs


Thats pretty cool! I've been looking for an air CPU cooler for my 250D, but I thought they would be too big to fit neatly so its nice to finally see how an air cooler like that looks in a 250D. Is it still easy to route cables with that big of a fan? Also is there still space for the optical bay?


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuGGz*
> 
> AHH
> 
> Really annoyed now!
> 
> Just finish putting my computer together and my corsair h100i is making a really annoying grind noise!
> 
> If i lay the case on the side it goes away!
> 
> I have the latest firmware and all that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone had this in their 250D case ??


Do you have your pump running at max? I have the h60 2013 which is a similar pump in my node 304. I connected my pump to a fan header (you can also connect directly to your psu), and I can't hear it over the sound of my gpu fan.


----------



## Wretchedbeasts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidn272007*
> 
> Thats pretty cool! I've been looking for an air CPU cooler for my 250D, but I thought they would be too big to fit neatly so its nice to finally see how an air cooler like that looks in a 250D. Is it still easy to route cables with that big of a fan? Also is there still space for the optical bay?


Sadly not enough room for an opticle bay, but I'm out of sata ports anyway, plus who uses them these days? Haha









Plenty of room for cables around and beneath the cooler, you won't have a problem there.

Any more questions don't hesitate to ask


----------



## davidn272007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wretchedbeasts*
> 
> Sadly not enough room for an opticle bay, but I'm out of sata ports anyway, plus who uses them these days? Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of room for cables around and beneath the cooler, you won't have a problem there.
> 
> Any more questions don't hesitate to ask


That's good to hear that's there's plenty of room for cables.

Unfortunately the optical bay is where I currently have my fan controller for my other fans.









I really like that cooler though you think it would fit if I oriented the cooler a different direction if I have low profile RAM?


----------



## Pixelmancer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wretchedbeasts*
> 
> Sadly not enough room for an opticle bay, but I'm out of sata ports anyway, plus who uses them these days? Haha


I do. That's where my reservoir/pump/fan controller/flow monitor thingy will go. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18217/ex-res-472/Koolance_RP-1250_Reservoir_and_Pumps_in_525_Bay_-_Black.html


----------



## Wretchedbeasts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidn272007*
> 
> That's good to hear that's there's plenty of room for cables.
> 
> Unfortunately the optical bay is where I currently have my fan controller for my other fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like that cooler though you think it would fit if I oriented the cooler a different direction if I have low profile RAM?


I think that might work! Check this out http://www.cowcotland.com/articles/1015-g/be-quiet-shadow-rock-topflow-sr1-le-top-flow-qui-rocks.html

Making me consider changing the orientation of mine if it fits, I thought their was no way it would fit like that next to the graphics card, it's tight though. I'm wondering if it would fit with the pipes next to the ram, then you would have enough room for a drive bay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pixelmancer*
> 
> I do. That's where my reservoir/pump/fan controller/flow monitor thingy will go. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18217/ex-res-472/Koolance_RP-1250_Reservoir_and_Pumps_in_525_Bay_-_Black.html


Hahaha


----------



## davidn272007

Awesome, if you decide to do that could you post some pictures up so we can all see!

Also one last question, you can put the top panel on with that cooler right?









Thanks for answering all my questions about it.


----------



## MuGGz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llythrus*
> 
> Do you have your pump running at max? I have the h60 2013 which is a similar pump in my node 304. I connected my pump to a fan header (you can also connect directly to your psu), and I can't hear it over the sound of my gpu fan.


I have it connected to the cpu fan header so yes i think its running @ full speed

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxCGr1H9wRo

Not my case, but the same annoying grinding sound!

I just got another h100i unit so i'll be trying that 2night.. if that fails i dont know, H90 in the front ??

But i wanted to share some photos with you

From the beginning i have always hated the top window (maby because i dont have the coolest looking rig inside) so i decided to put vinyl film over it, and here are the results

i LOVE it


----------



## Wretchedbeasts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidn272007*
> 
> Awesome, if you decide to do that could you post some pictures up so we can all see!
> 
> Also one last question, you can put the top panel on with that cooler right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for answering all my questions about it.


Yeah it fits haha there is approx 2-2.5cm space from the roof


----------



## davidn272007

Alright thank you I think I'm going to get it, now I just need to find a place that sells it. I've never seen the Shadow Rock Topflow in any stores before.


----------



## Wretchedbeasts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidn272007*
> 
> Alright thank you I think I'm going to get it, now I just need to find a place that sells it. I've never seen the Shadow Rock Topflow in any stores before.


Maybe we could start our own club?? Lol The BeQuiet Topflow corsair 250d owners club







haha


----------



## Wretchedbeasts

Or an air only cooled 250D club might be cool! We're the underdogs


----------



## flak209




----------



## MuGGz

YES

I just finished installing my seccond H100i and its dead silent!









no more stinking grinding noise!


----------



## itbesandrodoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuGGz*
> 
> YES
> 
> I just finished installing my seccond H100i and its dead silent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no more stinking grinding noise!


hahahha I'm happy for you! I'm way to lazy to wait for the replacement then reinstall. lol! how were they with sending you a new one?


----------



## jatontg

Anyone know what mobos fit with a H100i in this? it's bloody annoying, I found out too late. My Z77E-ITX's keyboard/mouse ports block the radiator tubes. I can swap the H100i around but then I cannot install a front fan of any sort so my cooling is compromised.


----------



## MuGGz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itbesandrodoe*
> 
> hahahha I'm happy for you! I'm way to lazy to wait for the replacement then reinstall. lol! how were they with sending you a new one?


I live in iceland so i just went to the local shop where i bought the first unit and got it replaced


----------



## MuGGz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jatontg*
> 
> Anyone know what mobos fit with a H100i in this? it's bloody annoying, I found out too late. My Z77E-ITX's keyboard/mouse ports block the radiator tubes. I can swap the H100i around but then I cannot install a front fan of any sort so my cooling is compromised.


Im using asrock z77e-itx and h100i with no problem


----------



## Torvi

gigabyte, msis, asus ones with daughterboard fits also


----------



## jatontg

Thanks guys, my mistake, mounted in the lower holes hence getting blockage. Moved the H100i up and now working fine.


----------



## johnc79

Finally my rig with the new customs cables..


----------



## buffnerd

Just an FYI. Walked into my local Fry's and the 250d cases were available. 89.99


----------



## FuzzDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnc79*
> 
> Finally my rig with the new customs cables..


Very nice and clean look. Did you do the cables or did you order them?


----------



## Chalupa

Does this case have any issues fitting a eVGA GTX 780 in it?


----------



## Cheaptrick

Can I join the club? Just started with my Obsidian 250 "Gamecube" build.











http://www.overclock.net/t/1481569/build-log-gamecube#post_22103109


----------



## johnc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuzzDad*
> 
> Very nice and clean look. Did you do the cables or did you order them?


I ordered from a friend who is doing the cables.


----------



## javaneze

Don't think I've seen someone posting something similar, so I 'll go right ahead.
Led strip behind the front panel. How do you like it?



And one more thing, anyone thinks this kink might cause a problem down the road?


----------



## Torvi

why dont u fit radiator on the upper holes?


----------



## javaneze

Lazy I guess, I probably will, I just wished I could avoid it if I didn't have to.


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javaneze*
> 
> Don't think I've seen someone posting something similar, so I 'll go right ahead.
> Led strip behind the front panel. How do you like it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice, I attempted to accomplish this in my case too. I only tried a 200mm white corsair fan from a 650t. it wasn't bright enough though, so I took it out. How did you route the wires to the LED? Does it effect the integrity of the dust filter?


----------



## javaneze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> How did you route the wires to the LED? Does it effect the integrity of the dust filter?


Only for a bit maybe, it will be less if you don't sleeve the cables.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Some images of my "Gamecube" build...


----------



## Torvi

what fan sizes you got there on rear air vents?


----------



## Cheaptrick

Those are dual 80 mm fans.


----------



## zhayneofoc

Hi all. My first post here. This is my build in progress.

i5 4670k @ 4.4ghz
MSI z87i gaming ac
Corsair RM750
8gb gskill ripjawsx 1866 @ 8-9-9-24
Corsair 250d
Crucial m500 120gb
WD caviar blue 1tb
Corsair h100i w/ stock fans
200mm bitfenix spectre pro red led
Windows 8

Im still stuck on the gpu. I wanted to get the evga reference but the price here is almost 800 dollars lol.

Just a quick question. Since I have a 200mm bitfenix pro, what would be the max length of the gpu that can fit on my system?


----------



## Torvi

Up to 295mm i believe


----------



## zhayneofoc

Thanks. I really like the XFX 290x DD but I doubt it will fit since I have a 200mm fan installed. The reason is I am a little concerned with the ambient temp here which is about 32 celcius and after reading a few reviews, seems like the 290xDD is a good choice.

Do you guys have suggestions in mind? I'm ok with a 780 or 290, 290x suggestions. My main concern is the heat so. Care to share your GPU temps guys?


----------



## itbesandrodoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhayneofoc*
> 
> Thanks. I really like the XFX 290x DD but I doubt it will fit since I have a 200mm fan installed. The reason is I am a little concerned with the ambient temp here which is about 32 celcius and after reading a few reviews, seems like the 290xDD is a good choice.
> 
> Do you guys have suggestions in mind? I'm ok with a 780 or 290, 290x suggestions. My main concern is the heat so. Care to share your GPU temps guys?


the AMD cards are notorious for running extremely hot..,
I would opt for a 780 with an aftermarket cooler design


----------



## davidn272007

Does anyone know if the Hyper 212 EVO CPU cooler will work in the 250D? I've been reading a lot of conflicting reports on it and I would like to get a definitive answer on the matter.


----------



## zhayneofoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itbesandrodoe*
> 
> the AMD cards are notorious for running extremely hot..,
> I would opt for a 780 with an aftermarket cooler design


Yeah I thought so. I'm still looking for that missing piece. A low temp card....


----------



## itbesandrodoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhayneofoc*
> 
> Yeah I thought so. I'm still looking for that missing piece. A low temp card....


get the asus 780.. mine in a 770 but it's the same cooler basically and I tweeked the settings and in bf4 I don't go over 60c


----------



## CrazyLilBunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidn272007*
> 
> Does anyone know if the Hyper 212 EVO CPU cooler will work in the 250D? I've been reading a lot of conflicting reports on it and I would like to get a definitive answer on the matter.


I also want to know this if anyone would help out.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidn272007*
> 
> Does anyone know if the Hyper 212 EVO CPU cooler will work in the 250D? I've been reading a lot of conflicting reports on it and I would like to get a definitive answer on the matter.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyLilBunny*
> 
> I also want to know this if anyone would help out.


Nope, too tall. I do know that with the Asrock Z87e, you can face a fan to the rear and have it stick out the top if you remove the window (too ghetto for me, but I did think about it). I have the CM TX3 in mine and it fits with about 8 or so mm to the window. It is the same size as the EVGA ITX cooler.


----------



## davidn272007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Nope, too tall. I do know that with the Asrock Z87e, you can face a fan to the rear and have it stick out the top if you remove the window (too ghetto for me, but I did think about it). I have the CM TX3 in mine and it fits with about 8 or so mm to the window. It is the same size as the EVGA ITX cooler.


Thanks for the answer! I might check out the CM TX3 then.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidn272007*
> 
> Thanks for the answer! I might check out the CM TX3 then.


It's not a bad little cooler. It keeps my 4670K at 50C during prime (stock voltage but running at 3.8ghz - no turbo). It would do even better but I have the fan at 45% until 55C when it ramps up quickly to 100%. Trying to keep it quiet. Also adding a second fan for a push/pull would most likely help a little as well.

Here is the amount of clearance with the TX3:


----------



## zhayneofoc

@itbesatdrodoe

Thats nice. Anyway do you think a 780 asus dcu2 can fit even if theres a 200mm fan installed?

I was also thinking of getting a reference 290x and installing a g10 in it but im not really sure if my 750w corsair rm psu can handle the load. I have 8gb of ram at 1.55v, h100i with performance fan, cpu oc to 4.4ghz @ 1.2v, an ssd and a 1tb hard drive and a 200mm fan. Any thoughts?


----------



## Cheaptrick

Added a small pump on my 250D today...


----------



## itbesandrodoe

power supply's are a joke nowadays. I have an rm750 and the fan spins up at 40% load.. my fan never spins up untill it gets warm then the fan spins up... go for the g10 I was going to but I don't have a reference card

j
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhayneofoc*
> 
> @itbesatdrodoe
> 
> Thats nice. Anyway do you think a 780 asus dcu2 can fit even if theres a 200mm fan installed?
> 
> I was also thinking of getting a reference 290x and installing a g10 in it but im not really sure if my 750w corsair rm psu can handle the load. I have 8gb of ram at 1.55v, h100i with performance fan, cpu oc to 4.4ghz @ 1.2v, an ssd and a 1tb hard drive and a 200mm fan. Any thoughts?


----------



## CrazyLilBunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> It's not a bad little cooler. It keeps my 4670K at 50C during prime (stock voltage but running at 3.8ghz - no turbo). It would do even better but I have the fan at 45% until 55C when it ramps up quickly to 100%. Trying to keep it quiet. Also adding a second fan for a push/pull would most likely help a little as well.
> 
> Here is the amount of clearance with the TX3:


Thanx for that, could you tell me perhaps if a optical drive would interfere with the cooler?

Also what would you all suggest. The TX3 Evo or H60?


----------



## WetMacula

https://imgur.com/a/MOoJA
used this box for my work computer

Displays: Dell U3011 and (2) Dell 2007FP
Case: Corsair 250d
Power: Cooler Master V700 (rebranded Seasonic KM3, fan always on, no coil whine)
Motherboard: Asus Z87i-Deluxe
Memory: G.SKILL F3-2133C9D-16GXH (16GB, 2133, 9-11-11, 1.6v)
Chip: Intel Core i5-4670K Haswell
Cooling: Corsair H100i with (2) Noctua NF-F12 fans and (1) Thermalright TY-140, all blowing in
Storage: Crucial M4 128 and 256
GPU: GTX 580 3GB

cpu idle: 800 mhz, 24-28 deg C, 0.722 vcore, 1 W cpu tdp

cpu + gpu 100%: 4.5 ghz, 60-70 C, 1.19 vcore, 61 W cpu tdp

GTX 580 3GB (+22 core +25 mV), 38 C @ idle, 75 C @ 100% load and 62% fan rpm


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WetMacula*
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/MOoJA
> used this box for my work computer


Nice. Where do work? What do you do? We have the same phones and similar cubicles. However I only get to use a ThinkPad T410.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyLilBunny*
> 
> Thanx for that, could you tell me perhaps if a optical drive would interfere with the cooler?
> 
> Also what would you all suggest. The TX3 Evo or H60?


For me, it came down to cost. I was able to find an open box TX3 at my local Fry's for $10, so I went that way. If I was going to OC a bit more, I would def. go with the H60, or even better, the H75.

As far as the optical drive, I am not sure. I don't even have one to test fit. I will take some measurements when I get home.


----------



## WetMacula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> Nice. Where do work? What do you do? We have the same phones and similar cubicles. However I only get to use a ThinkPad T410.


Mechanical process engineer for a company that designs water and wastewater treatment plants. If anyone is hiring a mid 30's white male with 10+ years of mechanical, instrumentation, and computer skills, send me a PM. Interested in Boston, New Hampsire, Illinois, or Colorado. The cube furniture is from steelcase. Not too bad, after pulling out all the fluorescent bulbs above me. The company's idea of a beefy CAD station was a T6500 dell with a Quadro 580. Couldn't take it anymore so with admin rights I cloned the raid mirror onto a single spinner then cloned that to an SSD, checked alignment. Works well. IT's scripts and remote app are still intact but their BDE partition had to go. I can boot to unmolested operating systems on another SSD. To minimize downtime, I set Macrium Reflect to create weekly images of each SSD to external dock and spinners.

http://imgur.com/a/knG5g
here is a link to photos for a few other puters I built. I appended my original post with a parts list and performance information.


----------



## CrazyLilBunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> For me, it came down to cost. I was able to find an open box TX3 at my local Fry's for $10, so I went that way. If I was going to OC a bit more, I would def. go with the H60, or even better, the H75.
> 
> As far as the optical drive, I am not sure. I don't even have one to test fit. I will take some measurements when I get home.


Thank you I appreciate that. I currently have a H80i which I sent back for RMA as the pipes started to crack on the pump and the radiator. Now I have the option of going air or getting a H60 or H100i... But I won't be overclocking my CPU so I think it will be overkill to go for such a big cooler as the H100i. Could you all please help me out with your suggestions?


----------



## NeOs89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuGGz*
> 
> I have it connected to the cpu fan header so yes i think its running @ full speed
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxCGr1H9wRo
> 
> Not my case, but the same annoying grinding sound!
> 
> I just got another h100i unit so i'll be trying that 2night.. if that fails i dont know, H90 in the front ??
> 
> But i wanted to share some photos with you
> 
> From the beginning i have always hated the top window (maby because i dont have the coolest looking rig inside) so i decided to put vinyl film over it, and here are the results
> 
> i LOVE it


Hey !

What vinyl did you get ?
How did you remove windows panel for apply vinyl ?


----------



## MuGGz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeOs89*
> 
> Hey !
> 
> What vinyl did you get ?
> How did you remove windows panel for apply vinyl ?


Hi

I bought it from my fellow Icelander

http://www.icemodz.com/

Its easy to remove the window, just flip the panel over and you will see


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyLilBunny*
> 
> Thank you I appreciate that. I currently have a H80i which I sent back for RMA as the pipes started to crack on the pump and the radiator. Now I have the option of going air or getting a H60 or H100i... But I won't be overclocking my CPU so I think it will be overkill to go for such a big cooler as the H100i. Could you all please help me out with your suggestions?


If you are not going to overclock, then pretty much whatever you like the best. You could even go back to the stocker if you wanted to save the $$ for elsewhere. I may be moving to an H60 or H75 for mine as I want to do a more agressive OC, and my little cooler will get quite loud if I go any further than I am at now.


----------



## MuGGz

Has anyone got corsair RM series psu?

I really want some quiet psu and the RM series lookes good

My current psu is the loudest thing in my rig


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuGGz*
> 
> Has anyone got corsair RM series psu?
> 
> I really want some quiet psu and the RM series lookes good
> 
> My current psu is the loudest thing in my rig


Yeah, I used to have one. I bought it at $89, it was the 650W and it was very quiet. Depending on how much wattage your looking for and you can find the RM at a good price I'd buy it. My only knock with the RM series and this case is that the cables are the worst.


----------



## MAL375K

First post!

Just getting started


----------



## zombibikini

Hi, Looking hard but not finding info on whether a noctua nh-c14 will fit, with both fans. Heightwise, it should, but one review took the top fan off without saying why.
Anyone using this cooler? With which mobo?

Thanks


----------



## omrheadshoto

*Hey Everyone!*

I have made some new updates to my new build.

I have finally given it a name and the new beast is called '250Devastator'

I have now had professionally painted the whole case so every part is a matching matt black instead of the brushed metal front. I have also had the 1st half of the components. The second half will be next week. *So excited!!*

*Please let me know what you think!*


----------



## Torvi

dat waterblock op nice and clean so far keep it up


----------



## rene mauricio

When are you going to update the first post with all the members name and such?

/poke


----------



## MuGGz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAL375K*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First post!
> 
> Just getting started


Is that a 230mm fan?

Does it fit in the front ??

I only went with the 200mm, thought that was the max :/

But looking good so far


----------



## Torvi

i love the sound dampending mats you have, they give off that peacefull feeling on pics, really kewl


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAL375K*
> 
> 
> 
> First post!
> 
> Just getting started


Hey! I know that one on the screen









Looking go so far buddy.


----------



## omrheadshoto

*Hey Guys,*

This is a photo of the *Asus Impact Motherboard* going into my *Corsair 250D*. There is also a *Intel i7 4770k* that will be cooled by the *EK M6i Water block* that is custom design for this board. With *2x8GB 2400Mhz Corsair Vengeance Pro RAM*

Looks beautiful. Cant wait to see the red fluid flowing through it!


----------



## Captivate

Looking slick. Time to change that sig.


----------



## dklimitless

Just joined the club! No pics yet but I'll post some in the next few weeks when all my parts arrive and the build is complete









The case is bigger than I anticipated haha. She'll be getting a 4670K, H60, ASRock Z87 Mini-ITX and either a the MSI 270X OC Gaming or the GTX 760 GAMING (ITX?) depending on whether I want to spend an extra $40 or not







.

So pumped for my first SFF build

:









Was gonna go for a blue-themed build for the red 1866Mhz Ripjaws RAM were on sale.....


----------



## ChrisHennigan

Just got my 250D in and my h100i!! In your opinion, should fans be intake or exhaust, inside or outside?

Thanks!

Edit: Looking around I could have a 200mm intake and everything as exhaust or have everything as intake and the 200mm as exhaust


----------



## jezzer

I have them as intake. On most pics they are as outtake, dont know why. Probably because that looks better but imo intake is better. I have 0 outtake fans and no problems, the heat just goes out at the back by itself


----------



## zombibikini

I have read every post i could find of various fan setups and temps, and consensus without involving any 80mms in the rear seems to be:
Front exhaust (all else is intake) keeps gpu significantly cooler, with a couple degrees warmer cpu.
It makes sense. If you have tons of input, it will fight the gpus ability to draw cool air from its vent, basically turning what should be an intake (gpu vent) into a semi exhaust.
The cpu hit is much smaller than the gpu hit one gets with front intake.

Stick a 200mm up front if you can (maybe with 120 rad instead of 240 for side ?), should help keep everything happy!

Methinks one would have to block or filter the 80mm vents if they become intakes...


----------



## MAL375K

Yep 230.. Had to break off the optical tabs. Fits in normal holes even with the 2 120s in normal holes. No rad though... I'm going to use a h80i w/ the 230mm


----------



## ChrisHennigan

I have some rubber material I can fit over the 80mm ports to prevent dust..that may work

Edit: How does this look for a fan set up?


----------



## zombibikini

Who makes those purdy red fans?

Ah, tis bitfenix.


----------



## MuGGz

I have the sp120 on the h100i set as exhaust and the 200mm in the front as intake. I have the sp's running at 700rpm and the 200mm on 5volts.

My temps are really good and Its almost silent but i would like to get the motherboard litle cooler so Im going to try setting the 120's as intake to blow more cool air over the motherboard and see what is does to my overall temps.


----------



## zombibikini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisHennigan*
> 
> 
> 
> I have some rubber material I can fit over the 80mm ports to prevent dust..that may work
> 
> Edit: How does this look for a fan set up?


Looks like what I described...test the 80s blocked vs filtered. Probably best open, to help the mobo keep cool, but blocked might help speed up the other intakes...


----------



## zombibikini

Of course you could cool the gpu with a rad and then have to rethink everything!


----------



## ChrisHennigan

So the h100i as intake won't fit with the 200mm as exhaust. The 200mm and radiator hit. Would it still work as intake if the fan intakes are facing the radiator rather than the outside?


----------



## FuzzDad

140mm will work fine. I do 100% intake on all fans and it works great. Temps OK, no dust in the case at all. For the first month of use I had the 100i and air-cooled the video card...all fans were intake. I tiny flag on the back side of the case (the 80mm exhaust area's) always showed the box to have positive pressure. Yesterday I installed a BlackIce 140mm rad in front (Noctua pulling air through) and will use XSPC Titan/780/780i GPU block coupled w/Koolance RP-401X2 (w/just one pump) to cool the GPU (pressure fittings, tubing, and speed controller show up today). After placing all the major components in the case I couldn't close the bay drive caddy...the slots were too close to the top of the rad...so i bent the tabs on the case used to lock-in the bay drive caddy and no worse the wear. Looks like I can run tubing without too much problem other than the rats nest of wires getting in the way. After I finish it up I'll post some pics and performance data.


----------



## buffnerd

Seems like right now I can only get my hands on two motherboards.

EVGA stinger and MSI z77ia-e53

Which would you choose if you had to?

Plan to use h100i and my evga 770


----------



## MAL375K

Yep yep ... Bitfenix spectre pro

pure sexy


----------



## javaneze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> I have them as intake. On most pics they are as outtake, dont know why. Probably because that looks better but imo intake is better. I have 0 outtake fans and no problems, the heat just goes out at the back by itself


In any given case, a positive pressure (more intake than outtake) benefits cleanliness if intakes are filtered. Less dust is attracted from the non-filtered openings of your case.
A negative pressure (more outtake than intake) benefits temps. The less time hot air stays inside the case, the lower are your temps.

Even though I've preferred positive on most of my previous full tower builds, went with negative on the 250D because of it's small size and lack of openings (solid top panel, no pci slots other than the two that are already used by the gpu, etc)

I just felt it made sense, I'm not arguing that your setup is wrong and mine right.


----------



## deadkid5

Guys, do you know how tall the daughter board is from the PCB of the Asus Maximus Impact motherboard?


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> Where can I get white one?? I like it... It'd get too dirty though. Makes me want to paint mine and/or wish corsair would go multi-color like the prodigy. Alternate front and side panels would be nice too.


The White one looks to be real. Corsair mentioned that the one used in this video was a prototype.
Quote:


> Starting with a prototype sample of the white 250D chassis I removed most of the internal structure including the front intake filter...


Perhaps soon it will be available for purchase.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javaneze*
> 
> In any given case, a positive pressure (more intake than outtake) benefits cleanliness if intakes are filtered. Less dust is attracted from the non-filtered openings of your case.
> A negative pressure (more outtake than intake) benefits temps. The less time hot air stays inside the case, the lower are your temps.
> 
> Even though I've preferred positive on most of my previous full tower builds, went with negative on the 250D because of it's small size and lack of openings (solid top panel, no pci slots other than the two that are already used by the gpu, etc)
> 
> I just felt it made sense, I'm not arguing that your setup is wrong and mine right.


Yes in this case it does not really matter, i just wanted the air flowing through my rad be as cool as possible thats why i went for intake. Kinda depends on what kind gpu is being used too, some just blow hot air around in the case, some blow it out. But the great thing of this small case is thats it all fine


----------



## Blackspots

Decided to register since I am going to buy this case as well as the Maximus VI Impact. Much easier to go with a red and black theme than the yellow/gold and black them with the Asus Z87I-Deluxe.

What I plan on buying between now and 2015:
Corsair Obsidian 250D
Asus Maximus VI Impact
Intel Core i5 4670K 3.4GHz
Corsair Hydro series i100
eVGA Superclocked GTX760 2GB w/ACX cooler
G.Skill Ripjaws X series 8GB DDR3 2133
Western Digital Black 1TB WD1003FZEX (OS)
Western Digital Black 2TB WD2003FZEX (Storage)
Asus Black Blu-ray drive (also a DVD/CD multi writer)

I currently have a Corsair HX650W PSU, and plan on getting Corsair's red sleeved cables. The flat cables tend to be stiffer and more difficult to work with. Later on, I plan on upgrading to the Corsair AX760i PSU. Also, I later plan on upgrading to a Intel Core i7 4770K and CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB DDR3 2133 or its equivalent when DDR4 RAM comes out (along with appropriate DDR4 motherboard from Asus). My next planned upgrade after this one, should be around 2016/17. I do want to get a 1TB SSD from Samsung to eventually replace the 1TB Seagate.

I also currently have a eVGA Superclocked GTX560 1GB video card. A Intel Celeron G1610 2.6GHz dual core, 4GB of G.Skill DDR3 1600 (Can only run at 1333 with the Celeron), and a 320GB Sata II Western Digital that is 4 years old (for the OS), and a Seagate SATA II 500GB drive that is 5 years old (for storage). The thing is, I didn't realize the Celeron would be so slow with just 4GB of RAM, as I switched from an AMD system (AMD for 13 years), a Asus M4A88TD EVO USB3 and AMD Athlon II X2 260 (using the same 4GB I am using now).

Basically, the current system is a budget build switch to Intel, because they currently have superior CPU's, and the concern of AMD possibly going out of business in the future.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Basically, the current system is a budget build switch to Intel, because they currently have superior CPU's, and the concern of AMD possibly going out of business in the future.


AMD going out of business in the future is an impossibility. It has lots of money & it's going to make some more from Microsoft, Sony & Nintendo of which current gen console graphic chips are made by AMD. Though also highly unlikely, Nvidia has a bigger chance of going out of business than AMD if you're going to compare the two.


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Basically, the current system is a budget build switch to Intel, because they currently have superior CPU's, and the concern of AMD possibly going out of business in the future.


I got a good, solid, 3 minute long laugh out of this.


----------



## rene mauricio

Finally I got my board back from RMA and working in tip top shape. I also replaced the H100 with the H100i. I am still waiting on a few key parts such as; FORCE GT drives, some sort of a 5.25 bay device (to spruce things up) and perhaps an external sound card / DAC+AMP. I would love a Corsair LINK lightning node... but I doubt it would work on my H100i because I use Windows 8.1. Besides, I can't even find a shop that has them in stock.


----------



## Torvi

if you go for corsair ssds get GS version, cheaper than GT and still bloody fast


----------



## slekkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisHennigan*
> 
> So the h100i as intake won't fit with the 200mm as exhaust. The 200mm and radiator hit. Would it still work as intake if the fan intakes are facing the radiator rather than the outside?


I'm wondering the same thing but no one answered this.


----------



## Torvi

have you guys tried to mount h100i on these upper holes? i know it should fit as i had 200mm bitfenix spectre on my bulid before


----------



## omrheadshoto

*Hey Guys!*

I have photoshopped the name for my *250D* build that will become a case logo that will replace the *Corsair* logo on the front panel. What do you think?


----------



## Torvi

pevastator? xD That D looks like P. Since im big fans of branding i dont like u want to remove pretty corsair logo thus -1


----------



## omrheadshoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> pevastator? xD That D looks like P. Since im big fans of branding i dont like u want to remove pretty corsair logo thus -1


Im still keeping with the theme of the logo. Its still corsair related


----------



## omrheadshoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> pevastator? xD That D looks like P. Since im big fans of branding i dont like u want to remove pretty corsair logo thus -1


Here you go. Fixed


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> Since im big fans of branding i dont like u want to remove pretty corsair logo thus -1


Grrr.


----------



## Krulani

The second picture is better, much more like a D.

Can you really not fit a 200mm Spectre Pro at the front when you have a H100i installed with the tubes at the back?


----------



## Torvi

what about keeping the logo as it is and adding the devastator under it? then it would look like

Corsair
Devastator

Sounds to me like some battleship


----------



## rene mauricio

I do not know about battleships, but I do know that with a name like that it begs to be painted purple and green.


----------



## Torvi

this stuff looks so damn ugly


----------



## Cheaptrick

Added more stuff (Core i7-4770K CPU in particular) since last posted here. Ordered a wrong reservoir & had to RMAd. Still planning on water cooling both CPU & GPU without going hybrid. The PSU is a bet overkill but it's the lowest wattage of the Cooler Master V series that's fully modular & I still sticking with Cooler Master PSUs.


----------



## jsx821

Can anyone with a high overclock in this case provide idle and load temps?


----------



## Torvi

what you mean by high? i got my i5 on 4,2 and h100i on idle is 30-31 and 78 on load


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> what you mean by high? i got my i5 on 4,2 and h100i on idle is 30-31 and 78 on load


I just started researching this case today. I'm moving in a few months and would like a smaller build. I currently have a corsair 300r.

So, I guess the norm for this case with an h100i is to run 3 fans. 2 on the h100i and 1 in the front as all intakes?

I'm currently on 4.8ghz with idle temps in low 20's and max temp around low 70. I'm just curious to see people's temps. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## MuGGz

I have 2500K @ 4.5 and H100i

My idle temps are around 30° and my load temps while playing bf4 the hottest core maby goes to 55° max


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuGGz*
> 
> I have 2500K @ 4.5 and H100i
> 
> My idle temps are around 30° and my load temps while playing bf4 the hottest core maby goes to 55° max


Not bad. And you're running only 3 fans as well?


----------



## Torvi

by load i meant prime 95 stressing







on gaming it dosent rev more than 55 2 fans as intake, cool thing with h100i and stock fans you can run it on prefixed rpm. i run my both fans at 1100rpm all time and it does good and fairly silent. when i put h100i fans on full speed the temp diff on load is 3c but for the noise they makes is totally worthless to put them any higher than 1100-1500 rpm


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> by load i meant prime 95 stressing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on gaming it dosent rev more than 55 2 fans as intake, cool thing with h100i and stock fans you can run it on prefixed rpm. i run my both fans at 1100rpm all time and it does good and fairly silent. when i put h100i fans on full speed the temp diff on load is 3c but for the noise they makes is totally worthless to put them any higher than 1100-1500 rpm


'

I have 5 Noctua fans on my corsair 300r. I run Noctua NF-F12's on my h100 in push. They're running at 1400rpm most of the time lol. Sound isn't really an issue for me.
Do you have any input on the Asus Z87i-deluxe? Or is the Maximus Impact the way to go for itx's?


----------



## Torvi

ive got gigabyte board and i score it rather highly


----------



## MuGGz

I have my sp120 quiet PMW fans set at 700rpm and the chipset goes to around 70° while gaming

If i set them to full speed while gaming the chipset is around 62-3°

The fans are set now as exhaust but im going to try to set them as intake and pulling air in to see if my chipset temps goes down

I have the Asrock Z77e-ITX board

All other temps are great tho


----------



## zombibikini

After lots of reading and thinking about the rvz01, hadron, and 250d, I got thinking about sli, which led me to micro atx by necessity, where I was thrilled to find out about the silverstone sg09.
Jesus!: 5 liters smaller than the 250d, fully filtered, 180mm intake, can hold two gpus and a 165mm high cooler! I am still reading all the details and build experiences I can, but this seems a possible answer to getting a nice small gutsy case that can cool well.
Take a look!

Edit - looks like the sg10 is the evolution of this...

SLI is way too hot in there I read, so no go. Still might be better air cooled case than the 250d for a single gpu.


----------



## FuzzDad

Just a cell pic but the 780 has a xspc block, the reservoir and pump are Koolance going to a 140mm rad cooled by a same-size Blackice rad. For now the CPU is cooled by the H100i. It's all crammed in with a Koolance voltage regulator sitting on the deck between the front fan and the PSU. Temps are good but without the 780's fan ejecting hot air out the back of the box, the heat on the back of the vid card ups the chassis heat a tad...I may go w/fans all pushing out...we'll see.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Edited...


----------



## MAL375K




----------



## zombibikini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> '
> Read buyer reviews on newegg, best source imho. Often shows good or bad customer svc too, as companies read and reply to posts there.
> 
> I have 5 Noctua fans on my corsair 300r. I run Noctua NF-F12's on my h100 in push. They're running at 1400rpm most of the time lol. Sound isn't really an issue for me.
> Do you have any input on the Asus Z87i-deluxe? Or is the Maximus Impact the way to go for itx's?


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAL375K*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It will be interesting to see how you manage your cables with that setup. If anything I am most interested in seeing how the GPU will fit.


----------



## rene mauricio

On a side note; asking what temperatures (specifics on idle and load) one can expect with this case seems rather silly. The fact is that no one knows what your ambient temperatures are like where you live / your PC is located - making the answer nothing more than a stab in the dark. This case gets plenty of fresh air and good air flow depending on fan placement and how you do your wire job. I would say that all things being equal one can expect about the same temperatures compared to a comparable ATX or MATX case. You need not worry that because this is a ITX case that everything will be cramped and therefore run hot as hell.


----------



## MAL375K

as i think this probably uncharted territory for this case and these components... i'm just making it up as i go..

the gpu might not fit... then i'll probably do 2x120 push pull from the front.... or 140 in place of the 230 with 140>120 adapter...

honestly i'm just playing around with it..


----------



## rene mauricio

From the looks of your pictures, it may just fit but the power cables may need to be thrown in front of the GPU fans because you may not have enough room in the back. It would also appear that if you have an HDD that you will have to use the bottom rack as the top 3.25 is cut off. The SSD racks look fine though. The 24-pin power cable is going to be a pain I would imagine. I am sure you have your work cut out for you.


----------



## MAL375K

if it goes wrong ... i'll just change gears


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> On a side note; asking what temperatures (specifics on idle and load) one can expect with this case seems rather silly. The fact is that no one knows what your ambient temperatures are like where you live / your PC is located - making the answer nothing more than a stab in the dark. This case gets plenty of fresh air and good air flow depending on fan placement and how you do your wire job. I would say that all things being equal one can expect about the same temperatures compared to a comparable ATX or MATX case. You need not worry that because this is a ITX case that everything will be cramped and therefore run hot as hell.


True I take everything with a grain of salt on forums. For what it's worth I always look at the OP location via avatar/profile before I make any judgement call.
Lot's of people here are from California- like me for example.


----------



## Gruffle

Can anyone check if the 295x2 will fit in this case? It would be with a H100i.

The 120mm rad dimensions on the 295x2 is 40mm. I'd be happy enough with one fan but do you think a push/pull setup will fit?

I'd be looking at 2x 80mm as out(rear), 2x 120mm in(side), and then hopefully 120mm or 2x 120mm on the front for the 295x2 rad.

You guys think its possible?

Edit: The card is 307mm in length. Corsair only states 290mm but I have seen Sapphire Tri-X cards in the 250D. Any comments?


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Lot's of people here are from California- like me for example.


I know what you mean. If you had asked me 2 weeks ago I would have told you I idle at 27C and under AVX / LinX I got mid 70C with the H100. Now, 2 weeks later, it is much hotter here in Antioch and I idle in the low 30C but under AVX / LinX I get in the low 70C with my new H100i.


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> I know what you mean. If you had asked me 2 weeks ago I would have told you I idle at 27C and under AVX / LinX I got mid 70C with the H100. Now, 2 weeks later, it is much hotter here in Antioch and I idle in the low 30C but under AVX / LinX I get in the low 70C with my new H100i.


Lol- I go to UCSB ^^


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gruffle*
> 
> Corsair only states 290mm but I have seen Sapphire Tri-X cards in the 250D. Any comments?


305mm is the max. works4me has the card you mentioned in his 250D so he would be able to tell you how hard it was to fit in there.


----------



## jsx821

I currently have a corsair rm 750 psu. I've read a few pages back that there's issues with cable management for this particular psu? Or has this been fixed?


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> I currently have a corsair rm 750 psu. I've read a few pages back that there's issues with cable management for this particular psu? Or has this been fixed?


It's not mainly cable management but pin assignments on both ends of Corsair PSU cables. One wire crosses another wire on one end of the pin terminal hole. This is the reason I'm not using anymore Corsair PSUs cuz it's hard to sleeve.


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> It's not mainly cable management but pin assignments on both ends of Corsair PSU cables. One wire crosses another wire on one end of the pin terminal hole. This is the reason I'm not using anymore Corsair PSUs cuz it's hard to sleeve.


I see. I see members here purchased 30cm 24pin and 8pin from moddiy.com. Can anyone confirm that 20cm cables will be sufficient?


----------



## HAVOKNW

I just got my case this week. Time to start the new mod. Can't wait!


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAVOKNW*
> 
> I just got my case this week. Time to start the new mod. Can't wait!


Me too. Ordered mine last night with new egg premiere. $96 shipped.

Going to hold out on the impact mobo a little longer for a price drop.


----------



## Wretchedbeasts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAL375K*


Interesting setup, very nice looking would love to see some more pictures. did you manage to fit the GPU?


----------



## MAL375K

i'm building this one part at a time at a rate of about 2 parts per month ha ha just have to stay tuned


----------



## Wretchedbeasts

haha no worries! look forward to it


----------



## GrWorkingClass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> 
> 
> My Sapphire 290x TRI-X OC fits with a couple of mm to spare , going to be replaced with the EK waterblock next week , but it's nice to know it fits if i need it to .
> 
> Works4me


WoW! How did u manage to fit this Beast in there? Isn t it 30+cm long?


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAL375K*
> 
> i'm building this one part at a time at a rate of about 2 parts per month ha ha just have to stay tuned


I actually like the way you install those fans. It looks really nice with 200 mm on the front & another smaller 120 mm on the other side of the radiator. Looks like you'll be able to put a 240 mm rad on side. I would have done the same way you did if I just started my build. I put a bigger 140 mm on the front without enough room on the side to put a 240 mm thin radiator as it's touching almost half of the radiator on the side.


----------



## Intelligents

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAL375K*
> 
> i'm building this one part at a time at a rate of about 2 parts per month ha ha just have to stay tuned


My new build in this case is going to be a few parts per month also. New SSD should hit my doorstep today. Until next month...


----------



## MuGGz

I just replaced my Fsp 650w psu for corsair RM650.

The cables sucks, so stiff and bad to route but i was able to do decent cable management. Will get custom cables later.

This psu is awesome and my computer is now ultra quiet

2x sp120 quiet running @ 850rpm and bitfenix 200mm spectre pro running @ 5v

I LOVE this case!


----------



## Raisin

Would this case fit a H80i and HX850?


----------



## Torvi

it can hold full sized psu







h80i on front i suppose, yes it should do


----------



## Raisin

Would that affect the 5.25 bay?


----------



## Torvi

no i believe not, 250d have stock 140mm fan on front


----------



## Raisin

Awesome! Guess I'll be joining the club soon. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Torvi

np always love to see another person in our ranks, do post your bulid when its done!


----------



## jsx821

Can anyone here with custom cables less than 30cm raise your hand and post pics?


----------



## skupey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wretchedbeasts*
> 
> Interesting setup, very nice looking would love to see some more pictures. did you manage to fit the GPU?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAL375K*


its look like bitfenix spectra pro 230mm, i use it on size 200mm but to bad doesnt fit with front hole panel.


----------



## dklimitless

My first Mini-ITX Build









Current spec sheet:
PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3xEX9

CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($209.99 @ Newegg)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H60 54.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($49.99 @ NCIX US)
Motherboard: ASRock Z87E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($139.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($149.98 @ OutletPC)
Video Card: MSI Radeon R9 280X 3GB TWIN FROZR Video Card ($329.99 @ TigerDirect)
Case: Corsair 250D Mini ITX Tower Case ($89.99 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($94.99 @ NCIX US)
Total: $1064.92

I didn't actually spend that much on the rig lol. Got the PSU for $20 less, CPU for $189 @MC and 280X from ebay for $202 (arrives today).

Needless to say, Mint.com isn't particularly pleased with my budget for the month lol.

Next thing might be grabbing one of the Korean 27" 1440p monitors.....


----------



## jezzer

Replaced the stock fan with a 200mm fan but now my system runs hotter lol..
Anyone knows how much air the stock 140mm fan moves? Must be alot.

I even also installed an rear fan as outtake while i had passive outtake before installing the 200mm and still the air in the case is hotter by almost 8c

Back to stock fan


----------



## jsx821

The free New Egg Premier shipping option to California = crazy fast! Case was delivered in 1 day









The 300r was my first build. Bye 300r











Hello 250d










Here are pics of the 250d next to my 300r- which will soon be replaced.


Next to my Klipsch promedia subwoofer.


----------



## weredawg

Love me some fast shipping. That's what I like about being CA. I don't like all the online taxes though. That's what I miss about NC.
When I moved to the 250D I went from a 400R which was my first build. Though your build looks so much better than what mine did.


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> Love me some fast shipping. That's what I like about being CA. I don't like all the online taxes though. That's what I miss about NC.
> When I moved to the 250D I went from a 400R which was my first build. Though your build looks so much better than what mine did.


Thanks! And I agree about the taxes







. I also moved here from the east coast. I'm from Atlanta and here at UCSB for school. I'm graduating soon and need something portable to move around with


----------



## pepejovi

Any of you guys have a fully non-modular PSU in this case? Any pics of your cable management?


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrWorkingClass*
> 
> WoW! How did u manage to fit this Beast in there? Isn t it 30+cm long?


The case GPU clearance is actually 305 mm as opposed to the "let's be on the safe side" Corsair numbers of 290 mm , i guess you could also fit a 295x2 if you really wanted to .
full dual rad ( 240 + 140 ) is coming up , all parts are in , even my new EK single bay res with built in pump they just released ( thanks EK )
i'll keep you posted

Works4me


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Well, after a half day modding for the first time.... using a dremmel for the firt time... broking thing that have not be broken....a lot of effort and no idea of what the hell I'm doing... Ihave some result to share with you!








After the mods my temps drop between 2-4 degrees.... not much, but happy to proffit the front 140mm fan at max

The only problem it's that I think that my thermal compound it's not well, because I have between 34-40 dregrees on idle with stock config (have to say that that with OC at 4.2 and testing with Prime95 never exceed 60)
And for change the thermal I have to drain the whole system, and I don't have any patience right now, so maybe one boring day I will do it!

Also share also my ghetto mini work table..... LOL


Hope you like it people!


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikazemonkey*
> 
> Well, after a half day modding for the first time.... using a dremmel for the firt time... broking thing that have not be broken....a lot of effort and no idea of what the hell I'm doing... Ihave some result to share with you!
> 
> After the mods my temps drop between 2-4 degrees.... not much, but happy to proffit the front 140mm fan at max
> 
> The only problem it's that I think that my thermal compound it's not well, because I have between 34-40 dregrees on idle with stock config (have to say that that with OC at 4.2 and testing with Prime95 never exceed 60)
> And for change the thermal I have to drain the whole system, and I don't have any patience right now, so maybe one boring day I will do it!
> 
> Also share also my ghetto mini work table..... LOL
> 
> 
> Hope you like it people!


250D Jarvis? Looks great


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> 250D Jarvis? Looks great


LOL

Nope, just the only pretty way to ensure a good front airflow, a Mnpctech blowhole kit in black


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikazemonkey*
> 
> LOL
> 
> Nope, just the only pretty way to ensure a good front airflow, a Mnpctech blowhole kit in black


If you're a big overclocker.. any temp drop is great. If you want a bigger temp drop I suggest you delid & use liquid pro. My 4670k @ 4.7ghz (VID: 1.335v/ Vcore: 1.340v) idle is in high teens and low 20c's.

*This is in my 300R with 5 Noctua fans as you can see from pictures posted above. Hopefully the 250D won't increase temps by much


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> If you're a big overclocker.. any temp drop is great. If you want a bigger temp drop I suggest you delid & use liquid pro. My 4670k @ 4.7ghz (VID: 1.335v/ Vcore: 1.340v) idle is in high teens and low 20c's.


Thanks for the info but you have to count that this is my first build, my first watercooling and my first time modding.... I'm not gonna risk to delid my cpu








I just hope have time at any moment to rebuild, acomodate better the cables and most important, re-paste the thermal compund on the cpu


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikazemonkey*
> 
> Thanks for the info but you have to count that this is my first build, my first watercooling and my first time modding.... I'm not gonna risk to delid my cpu:stun:
> I just hope have time at any moment to rebuild, acomodate better the cables and most important, re-paste the thermal compund on the cpu


I agree with you and understand the risk involved. I did the delid 2 months ago and it was for my FIRST build







. It was probably the most scariest/exhilarating thing I've done in awhile. But using a vice/hammer/wood method- it was pretty easy. I lapped it as well and found the IHS to be concave.






Results were a 25c-30c temp drop. Total cost was less than $40. I only suggest this if you have an above average chip. Because if you have a poor overclocking cpu, you will probably hit your voltage wall before thermal wall. So delidding will be pretty much useless.


----------



## jsx821

Just giving people a heads up- NewEgg is offering a limited deal on the Corsair 250D for $89.99-$20.00 Gift Card = $69.99 w/o tax + w/o shipping.


----------



## Mrip541

I've begun to assemble parts to make a nice 250d system. I got a good deal on an EVGA Supernova 1300 G2 PSU and when I opened the box I realized the unit is significantly longer than my other PSUs. It's nearly 8" deep. I clearly should have checked the depth before buying, but will this guy fit?


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> I've begun to assemble parts to make a nice 250d system. I got a good deal on an EVGA Supernova 1300 G2 PSU and when I opened the box I realized the unit is significantly longer than my other PSUs. It's nearly 8" deep. I clearly should have checked the depth before buying, but will this guy fit?


sorry for bad quality pic









the upper is feets
bottom ones are centimeters:



it will fit in, it will overleap from the "box" for psu but it's open from rear so there will be no problems if it's bit longer


----------



## Mrip541

Fantastic. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Cheaptrick

More to come tomorrow as I continue with cable sleeving & res/pump installation.


----------



## jezzer

Crap i think my h100i just died. Temps at load are 15c more compaired to a few days ago after 15sec of stress. Pump is running but maybe the blades dont work








Its just 2 months old so no doubt corsair will replace it but man o man i thought i was finally done with cable management etc etc now i need to take everything out again.


----------



## Mms60r

What are the chances a ASUS ARES 2 would fit in a my 250D?


----------



## Torvi

it will fit


----------



## francisco9751

an update of my rig:

an R9 280X msi gaming



and Silverstone Tundra 03


----------



## javaneze

Since my htpc bitfenix prodigy build, I longed for a mini itx case that could hold an optical drive along with some type of watercooling, custom or not, to replace my main gaming rig.
250D is flawless, space management wise.

@Torvi cheers on the "upper holes" tip for the h100i placement. It now looks perfect. So simple yet someone had to point it out.

Parts used:
Asus Z87i -Pro , i5 4670K , Vengeance pro 2*8 GB, Gigabyte GTX 780 GHz edition, corsair AX850, H100i, 2 intel SSDs, 2 WD HDDs, LG optical drive.
Replaced the front fan with a corsair AF140 red led, replaced the h100i fans with 2 Phobya Nano-G 12 PWM LED Silent.

Some pics of my finished build.





Finally gigabyte's orientation makes sense








No problem fitting the windforce cooler.




A faithful friend for a second opinion is always welcome


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javaneze*


[OCD]That sure is a lot of dust and finger prints you have going on.[/OCD]


----------



## javaneze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *javaneze*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [OCD]That sure is a lot of dust and finger prints you have going on.[/OCD]
Click to expand...

Nuh mate , it just seems that way in this photo as I took it with no flash and a bit shaken.
The keyboard is old, like ten years old, it has lost its color but it's clean.

I'm disappointed though, how you would bother making that comment after 10 or so pics I posted, and nothing on the build in question. :/


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javaneze*
> 
> Since my htpc bitfenix prodigy build, I longed for a mini itx case that could hold an optical drive along with some type of watercooling, custom or not, to replace my main gaming rig.
> 250D is flawless, space management wise.
> 
> @Torvi cheers on the "upper holes" tip for the h100i placement. It now looks perfect. So simple yet someone had to point it out.
> 
> Parts used:
> Asus Z87i -Pro , i5 4670K , Vengeance pro 2*8 GB, Gigabyte GTX 780 GHz edition, corsair AX850, H100i, 2 intel SSDs, 2 WD HDDs, LG optical drive.
> Replaced the front fan with a corsair AF140 red led, replaced the h100i fans with 2 Phobya Nano-G 12 PWM LED Silent.
> 
> Some pics of my finished build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally gigabyte's orientation makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem fitting the windforce cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A faithful friend for a second opinion is always welcome


Nice build there. The light on the front, thats purely from the red led fan or do u have some other lights there?


----------



## javaneze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Nice build there. The light on the front, thats purely from the red led fan or do u have some other lights there?


No, I'd wish mate. The fan alone was like it had no leds.
There is a red led strip behind the front panel.









I think I've mentioned it in a post a couple of pages back.


----------



## itbesandrodoe

ok guys quick question. I'm looking into 2x 80mm for the back. should I do intake or exhaust? currents I have 120mm and gros his card as intake and h100 as exhaust. what would be optimal?


----------



## Gruffle

All intake and the 80mm fans as exhaust might be okay?


----------



## patrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gruffle*
> 
> All intake and the 80mm fans as exhaust might be okay?


thats what I have. Two Noctua NF-R8 PWM fans hooked to my H100i block for easy control.


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrain*
> 
> thats what I have. Two Noctua NF-R8 PWM fans hooked to my H100i block for easy control.


Notice any temp drops?


----------



## patrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Notice any temp drops?


Well, between clock changes and those fans, yes. But more than the clock changes alone gave me. A few degrees on cpu and 1 or 2 on gpu (non- blower style). On idle, gpu is at 30c and cpu is lowest core:20c hottest:30-35c

It just helps more with kicking out the air instead of the 140mm in front trying to. Plus, with all others being intake, you still achieve positive pressure.
I basically had my gpu cycling hot air out then into itself before a few additions (thick foam tape on the dust filter) to seal off the intake air from output air.
The two 80 mm fans now help with kicking out the cpu heat intake from H100i and heat output of my card.


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrain*
> 
> Well, between clock changes and those fans, yes. But more than the clock changes alone gave me. A few degrees on cpu and 1 or 2 on gpu (non- blower style). On idle, gpu is at 30c and cpu is lowest core:20c hottest:30-35c
> 
> It just helps more with kicking out the air instead of the 140mm in front trying to. Plus, with all others being intake, you still achieve positive pressure.
> I basically had my gpu cycling hot air out then into itself before a few additions (thick foam tape on the dust filter) to seal off the intake air from output air.
> The two 80 mm fans now help with kicking out the cpu heat intake from H100i and heat output of my card.


I purchased an r8 (non pwm), because the thought of connecting it to the h100i never occurred to me. Stupid me. Thank god I only ordered one.
Got any pics of your setup?


----------



## patrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Got any pics of your setup?


Yessir, they are some good little fans and _quiet_.

I guess this doubles as a build update as well.


Spoiler: Warning: Images! (duh?)












THESE puppies are amazingly superb quality custom cables and extensions made by Joe at Ensourced Custom Sleeved Cables. He can literally make anything you want to make your build look amazing(cables wise, as well as some LED strips that he makes here and there). I am looking forward to getting rid of my semi-mod psu so I can have all single sleeved cabling.


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrain*
> 
> Yessir, they are some good little fans and _quiet_.
> 
> I guess this doubles as a build update as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Images! (duh?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THESE puppies are amazingly superb quality custom cables and extensions made by Joe at Ensourced Custom Sleeved Cables. He can literally make anything you want to make your build look amazing(cables wise, as well as some LED strips that he makes here and there). I am looking forward to getting rid of my semi-mod psu so I can have all single sleeved cabling.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrain*
> 
> Yessir, they are some good little fans and _quiet_.
> 
> I guess this doubles as a build update as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Images! (duh?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THESE puppies are amazingly superb quality custom cables and extensions made by Joe at Ensourced Custom Sleeved Cables. He can literally make anything you want to make your build look amazing(cables wise, as well as some LED strips that he makes here and there). I am looking forward to getting rid of my semi-mod psu so I can have all single sleeved cabling.


Your build look sweet man








The blue/black/gray would be a good look with your motherboard.

Oh and I've been in touch with Joe







. But I don't really care for looks. Probably going to order dark gray or black. Just trying to figure out what length cables I should order as my maximus impact hasn't arrived yet (expecting it on Wed.)


----------



## pepejovi

There was never anything in this post.


----------



## Gruffle

Hate to be a pest but I need a definite answer to whether the 250D will fit the 295x2...

Does anyone know? I have asked works4me and am confident I might be able to mod it but I'd prefer to know in advance before I buy a $1899 GPU. If it doesn't fit I'll just get a 350D with 2x 290X. Thanks in advance.

Jake.


----------



## Works4me

Again , as much as i hate to see you giving up the 250d , at 307mm i'd drop the idea of getting this beast in there , unless you're willing to cut the front `a la` sg05 style .
it took quite a bit of practice to get the 305mm TRI-X cooled card in there so i wouldn't risk it .

Works4me


----------



## Solonowarion

Hey I dont mean to go too OT but since we all used itx mobos in this case I though id ask.

Just built my dad a pc in a 250d with an asrock z87-e. What an awesome little case. Make me want to get rid of my 600t and atx mobo.

The h60 cooler takes up a header for the pump and a header for the rad fan. Id like to run the 2 case fans that came with it.

Trying to avoide getting a little controller can I just split the motherboard headers? Mainly worried about pump voltage.

What have you guys done?


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javaneze*
> 
> I'm disappointed though, how you would bother making that comment after 10 or so pics I posted, and nothing on the build in question. :/


Don't be. I like it a lot and thought I had said so before (perhaps it is saved as a draft?). The OCD in me cant stand to see finger prints on your new build. You can see them all over the front 5.25 bay area. Think of it as a distraction... or a trap. The eyes tend to zoom in and lock on it.


----------



## rene mauricio

The last part (for now) for my build finally came. Yay


----------



## Gruffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> Again , as much as i hate to see you giving up the 250d , at 307mm i'd drop the idea of getting this beast in there , unless you're willing to cut the front `a la` sg05 style .
> it took quite a bit of practice to get the 305mm TRI-X cooled card in there so i wouldn't risk it .
> 
> Works4me


+Rep.

Thanks for all the help dude man.


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> The last part (for now) for my build finally came. Yay


ROG fan controller!?


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrain*
> 
> Yessir, they are some good little fans and _quiet_.


Out of curiosity did you get better temp drops with your h100i intake fans in a pull setup rather than a push setup?


----------



## patrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Out of curiosity did you get better temp drops with your h100i intake fans in a pull setup rather than a push setup?


what do you mean by pull or push? are you referring to the direction of air in or out of the case? or to the physical location/orientation of the fans?

Because the only advantage **that I have noticed** of using the fans to pull air through the rad, regardless of in|out direction in reference to the case, is that you will be able to easily cleanse the rad of dust without taking the fans off.

Temps will only be affected by whether you are pulling colder room temp air into the case through the rad. In my situation, I was able to get a few degrees difference with the 2x80mm fans in the back immediately expelling the heat produced by my rad.


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrain*
> 
> what do you mean by pull or push? are you referring to the direction of air in or out of the case? or to the physical location/orientation of the fans?


pull as in the fan is sucking air through the rad. Push as in blowing air into the rad.


----------



## patrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> pull as in the fan is sucking air through the rad. Push as in blowing air into the rad.


Ok. That is what I thought. I edited my post above after posting as I was unsatisfied with my answer:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrain*
> 
> Because the only advantage **that I have noticed** of using the fans to pull air through the rad, regardless of in|out direction in reference to the case, is that you will be able to easily cleanse the rad of dust without taking the fans off.
> 
> Temps will only be affected by whether you are pulling colder room temp air into the case through the rad. In my situation, I was able to get a few degrees difference with the 2x80mm fans in the back immediately expelling the heat produced by my rad.


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> ROG fan controller!?


Not exactly. While you can control fan(s) with this device, it is meant for overclocking. ASUS makes 2 front bay devices. One is the OC PANEL (the one I have) which can be found for about $100 and they have the new FRONT BASE which will be about $80.

The differences are that the OC PANEL takes up a single 5.25 and the FRONT BASE takes up two. FRONT BASE lets you do minor overclocking with it while OC PANEL (when standing upright) is much more robust. Hence the price difference.


----------



## Raisin

Is anyone's case wobbly? Just got my case from Newegg and it's wobbly when one apply pressure from the top. I'm not sure if I should be worried about this or not.


----------



## paulo dourado

If I were to install a 200mm fan with white LEDs on the front of the case would I get any bleeding of light coming through the front of the case? I'm thinking of picking up this fan to light up the case (only thing with LEDs in the case will be this & the H100i). But if any light bleeds through the corners of the front it would ruin the aesthetic for me.


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulo dourado*
> 
> If I were to install a 200mm fan with white LEDs on the front of the case would I get any bleeding of light coming through the front of the case? I'm thinking of picking up this fan to light up the case (only thing with LEDs in the case will be this & the H100i). But if any light bleeds through the corners of the front it would ruin the aesthetic for me.


I tried this with a white led fan from a 600t and it was barely visible, and that was with the lights off.


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raisin*
> 
> Is anyone's case wobbly? Just got my case from Newegg and it's wobbly when one apply pressure from the top. I'm not sure if I should be worried about this or not.


Are all of the rubber feet still on all four corners? Mine flexes a bit with the cd tray out and all of the panels off but i wouldnt call it wobbly.


----------



## paulo dourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> I tried this with a white led fan from a 600t and it was barely visible, and that was with the lights off.


appreciate the reply. Could that fan just have weak LEDs? I wouldn't mind going with a cathode. But i'm still curious if the front leaks light


----------



## kolo7127

True its probably not the brightest, but i think it has to do with the direction of the LEDs. Most LED fans have the LEDs around the outside of the fan pointing at the fan and the fan in turn diffuses the light. Since the fan sits inside the the case the low spread LEDs dont really "bleed" through. This one by javaneze for example is done with LED strips


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## paulo dourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> True its probably not the brightest, but i think it has to do with the direction of the LEDs. Most LED fans have the LEDs around the outside of the fan pointing at the fan and the fan in turn diffuses the light. Since the fan sits inside the the case the low spread LEDs dont really "bleed" through. This one by javaneze for example is done with LED strips
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's the photo that raised the question for me. But I feel like the person who made that set up purposefully so it would bleed out through the front.


----------



## kolo7127

They did indeed but needed to mount the LED strips on the front cover to achieve the affect. I think there are others in this thread that have tried LED fans only to achieve the same effect, without any luck. Unless you have a fan with LEDs that aren't set deep into the fan framing, and have a wide light angle, you'll probably find that a cathode or LED strip is the only way to produce the bleed out effect. Brightness isnt going to matter too much if the LEDs arent projecting the light onto the correct surfaces and are blocked by obstructions in the Fan framin and case.


----------



## paulo dourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> They did indeed but needed to mount the LED strips on the front cover to achieve the affect. I think there are others in this thread that have tried LED fans only to achieve the same effect, without any luck. Unless you have a fan with LEDs that aren't set deep into the fan framing, and have a wide light angle, you'll probably find that a cathode or LED strip is the only way to produce the bleed out effect. Brightness isnt going to matter too much if the LEDs arent projecting the light onto the correct surfaces and are blocked by obstructions in the Fan framin and case.


that's what I figured. guess i'll try to mount a 4 inch cathode above the 140mm stock fan and see if it bleeds through the front.


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrain*
> 
> Ok. That is what I thought. I edited my post above after posting as I was unsatisfied with my answer:


Interesting. I might have to experiment. Thanks for the heads up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> Not exactly. While you can control fan(s) with this device, it is meant for overclocking. ASUS makes 2 front bay devices. One is the OC PANEL (the one I have) which can be found for about $100 and they have the new FRONT BASE which will be about $80.
> 
> The differences are that the OC PANEL takes up a single 5.25 and the FRONT BASE takes up two. FRONT BASE lets you do minor overclocking with it while OC PANEL (when standing upright) is much more robust. Hence the price difference.


So, can you change oc settings through OC Panel when in Windows like when using ai suite iii? I guess you save 5 seconds of time for not restarting and going through the bios.


----------



## rene mauricio

You mean CPU level up (like in AI Suite / in UEFI)? If so; yes!









If you mean a more in depth OC then the answer is still "yes" but only when standing in the upright position. NOT when in the 5.25 bay.


----------



## Raisin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> Are all of the rubber feet still on all four corners? Mine flexes a bit with the cd tray out and all of the panels off but i wouldnt call it wobbly.


Yup. The feet look flat too. Kind of disappointed that it wobbles but oh well.


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raisin*
> 
> Yup. The feet look flat too. Kind of disappointed that it wobbles but oh well.


RMA it. It must have been riveted together while it wasn't square. Makes me wonder about production quality from corsair. Mine has an issue with the folding of the sheet metal on the top rail that the panel slides into on the graphics card side. It affects the removability of that side panel. I almost couldn't get it off when i first got it. I used some pliers to carefully straighten it out, which helped a little, but that panel is still hard to remove. I didnt want to wait and deal with the hassle of an RMA, so I just live with it. Just need some extra force when removing that particular panel.


----------



## Mrip541

The 250D is the last piece I need to complete my build. Ordered from Newegg along with a couple other items. The order was split in two boxes, both shipped from the NJ warehouse with the same time stamp, headed to my office in NYC. The box with everything except the case arrived on time. The case is now on day 2 of delay. The Lasership tracking status was first updated with "exception" after showing the box went to their facility in Philadelphia, the exact wrong direction. Today the status has been updated with "delayed". I called Lasership and was told they basically have no idea what's happened with my package because the particular shipping center wasn't answering the phone.


----------



## patrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*


oooooo. I had that happen to a few things I ordered. I got them refunded. (one -a tube of mx-4- showed up a week later, lol) I would try to get it refunded if they have "lost" it.


----------



## Raisin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> RMA it. It must have been riveted together while it wasn't square. Makes me wonder about production quality from corsair. Mine has an issue with the folding of the sheet metal on the top rail that the panel slides into on the graphics card side. It affects the removability of that side panel. I almost couldn't get it off when i first got it. I used some pliers to carefully straighten it out, which helped a little, but that panel is still hard to remove. I didnt want to wait and deal with the hassle of an RMA, so I just live with it. Just need some extra force when removing that particular panel.


You really think it's worth it? Seems like a big hassle. I don't see it being a problem unless I have a subwoofer blasting music near the case.


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raisin*
> 
> You really think it's worth it? Seems like a big hassle. I don't see it being a problem unless I have a subwoofer blasting music near the case.


Personal preference... me? I got no patience, and I hate waiting. I'd live with it or try to fix it myself if not too hard or damaging.


----------



## itbesandrodoe

still can't get over how cool this looks with the RoG sticker on the backplate.


----------



## Nada190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raisin*
> 
> Is anyone's case wobbly? Just got my case from Newegg and it's wobbly when one apply pressure from the top. I'm not sure if I should be worried about this or not.


Maybe it's had a little too much to drink.


----------



## Raisin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nada190*
> 
> Maybe it's had a little too much to drink.


Too much beer for the little guy.


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Guys, need advide in one thing related with fans....

I have the koolance RP1250, that allows to control the fan, buuuuut its pwm, son my fans are always running at 100%. Thanks god theyre are noiseblocker, so it's a minor point, but I would like to control the speed anyway...

I was thinking on this:

FRONT: NOISEBLOCKER NB-BLACKSILENT PRO PK-PS 140MM PWM (the same that I have but on pwm)
SIDE: NOISEBLOCKER NB-BLACKSILENT PRO PL2 - 120MM (x2)
REAR: Noiseblocker NB-BlacksilentPRO PCP (x2)

But I have a question....
The koolance just have 3 PIN connector... Do you know if these 3 fans have 4 pin or 3 pin conector?
As I see on the image, it seems 3 pin, but not sure...

In case that they are 4 pin, anyway I need 2 Y splitter... do you know if exists an splitter that can connect 4 pin based to a 3 pin normal connection?

Thanks!


----------



## jezzer

The 780 Ti DCII also fits the case. Traded my uber loud and noisy ACX Superclocked for it. Since my spare 780 DCII did also fit i was kinda expecting it but u never know, if it had a few mm more width it would be a problem.





Now if only my H100i was not still going full ****** on me i could finally start enjoying some gaming on the box but looks like this weekend is going to be a rebuild weekend and not a gaming weekend


----------



## pepejovi

Any of ya'll have an MSI TF in this case?


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Now if only my H100i was not still going full ****** on me i could finally start enjoying some gaming on the box but looks like this weekend is going to be a rebuild weekend and not a gaming weekend


What is wrong with it?


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrain*
> 
> oooooo. I had that happen to a few things I ordered. I got them refunded. (one -a tube of mx-4- showed up a week later, lol) I would try to get it refunded if they have "lost" it.


Wow, it was actually delivered today. I'm shocked! Now I just have to survive the next 4 hours of work before the fun begins.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> What is wrong with it?


Temps are airborn all of a sudden. Idle its fine but on load they go up to 80c within a min. Probably go up more when load continues.
It was working just fine for a while so i am not expecting a bad mount but have to rule it out. I hope it is tho otherwise i have to take it apart again after putting it together again.


----------



## itbesandrodoe

wh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> The 780 Ti DCII also fits the case. Traded my uber loud and noisy ACX Superclocked for it. Since my spare 780 DCII did also fit i was kinda expecting it but u never know, if it had a few mm more width it would be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if only my H100i was not still going full ****** on me i could finally start enjoying some gaming on the box but looks like this weekend is going to be a rebuild weekend and not a gaming weekend


what kind of fan is that in the back 80mm


----------



## nwkrep82

Made some changes since I last posted...


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> Made some changes since I last posted...


Great job looks great...

The only downside to this case is if you have a large tall GPU card you are doomed and it will not fit...


----------



## Raisin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*


Did you add your own antennas on the WiFi card?


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itbesandrodoe*
> 
> wh
> what kind of fan is that in the back 80mm


Its a Xilence 80mm red led fan.
http://nl.hardware.info/productinfo/11808/xilence-case-fan-80mm-red-led


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raisin*
> 
> Did you add your own antennas on the WiFi card?


Yes


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Great job looks great...
> 
> The only downside to this case is if you have a large tall GPU card you are doomed and it will not fit...


Thanks!!


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> What is wrong with it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Temps are airborn all of a sudden. Idle its fine but on load they go up to 80c within a min. Probably go up more when load continues.
> It was working just fine for a while so i am not expecting a bad mount but have to rule it out. I hope it is tho otherwise i have to take it apart again after putting it together again.


Just did a rebuild. Problem is still there. Guess this H100i is broken after 2 months of use.. Yay...


----------



## javaneze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> The last part (for now) for my build finally came. Yay


Surprises me that it does not follow the ROG red/black theme, but looks very nice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> The 780 Ti DCII also fits the case. Traded my uber loud and noisy ACX Superclocked for it. Since my spare 780 DCII did also fit i was kinda expecting it but u never know, if it had a few mm more width it would be a problem.


Is it definite that the top panel will close with the power connectors in place? Seems tight.
Also is there room for the 5.25 bay?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Just did a rebuild. Problem is still there. Guess this H100i is broken after 2 months of use.. Yay...


What's your cpu and mobo? Is it overclocked?
Is your H100i connected to the cpu fan connector of your motherboard?
If so, what are the mobo/bios readings for cpu fan rpm?


----------



## Raisin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> Yes


Could you link the antennas you bought? How strong is your WiFi strength with them?


----------



## Mrip541

It lives! I pulled what components I could from my giant HAF build and ended up with:
250D
Corsair H100i
4770k
MSI Z87I Gaming
EVGA 780 SC
8gb G.skill low voltage
EVGA Supernova 1300w
2 SSDs and 1 HDD
ASUS optical drive

The only modification I made was to swap out the front fan for a Cooler Master 200mm. I had to leave out 2 screws on the rad to get it to fit with the 200mm fan. Cables are a work in progress.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javaneze*
> 
> Surprises me that it does not follow the ROG red/black theme, but looks very nice.
> Is it definite that the top panel will close with the power connectors in place? Seems tight.
> Also is there room for the 5.25 bay?
> What's your cpu and mobo? Is it overclocked?
> Is your H100i connected to the cpu fan connector of your motherboard?
> If so, what are the mobo/bios readings for cpu fan rpm?




Yes it all fits, even the bay! Very tight tho and had to do some puzzling.

Read out of pump is that its spinning but its not, probably broken or stuck blades in the pump. When i disconnect pump from power temps are doing the same thing. Sucks big time. I know it will be covered by the warranty but having to RMA it leaves me without a cooler so kinda fed up atm lol.. Normally i would buy a new one and sell the replaced one but seeing how fast this one broke and having read horror stories of this happening alot i really dont know what to do. Get another one or a different one. Unfortunatly my h220 does not fit.


----------



## patrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> looks like this weekend is going to be a rebuild weekend and not a gaming weekend


bad news guys.... I was lead to believe that windows would behave when switching mobos. Especially since I had the same chipset, features, etc. on my ATX P8Z77-V, then replaced it with a mITX P8Z77-I Deluxe/WD. I installed all the drivers AFTER installing the new mobo and uninstalled (to the best of my knowledge) the old ones.

How this played out:

Spectacular at first. Excellent cooling in the case, ample power, etc. This lasted weeks with gaming and work.
Then came the total lock-ups. All things were totally frozen (HDD light stuck on/off, no KB or mouse reaction, monitors on and displaying, but frozen, and whatever frequency of sound was sent at the time was sustained). After 1 week of uptime, then a day for a few days straight, then it degraded to hours, minutes and now seconds this happens. While the OS was still functional, I delved into the event viewer and was noticing programs throwing major and critical events at an accelerated rate.

I tried booing to safe mode/ safe mode with networking to no avail. All the hardware works, turns on, looks great in BIOS with temps, clocks, and health. I do not plan on salvaging the data on my small ssd boot drive, but the other two storage drives have an immense amount of programs, music and vidjas on them.

Does anyone have any suggestions, thoughts on what I should do now?

WORD TO THE WISE: WINDOWS 7 (et al.) NEEDS A FRESH INSTALL FOR MOTHERBOARD REPLACEMENT/UPGRADE, even if the chipset and drivers are the same. This was found to be too bold of a statement. People have migrated successfully with no problems. My opinion, if you are willing to trust me, is to back up your data to external or spare internal drives and re-install with the disk that came with your copy of windows. See quoted material from a future post I made.














:









UPDATE:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrain*
> 
> This is from my 250 build, back up and sane again. I am in the process of getting all my programs installed after a fresh wind0ws install. I stumbled over an OCN'ers guide on an optimized install process for win7 and its is helping immensely.
> 
> Here is the link just for reference.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds


----------



## jezzer

I think u answered your own question? Clean install? No need to format you storage drives..

For my H100i problems i have requested an RMA, got it approved right away.

Since i cannot go without cpu cooling until it is sorted out i ordered a new H100i at a retailer, will be delivered tomorrow.

Hopefully it will last longer..


----------



## patrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> I think u answered your own question?


Reason was I wanted to see if anyone had a remedy or another option, say, a way to migrate Windows to new hardware without re-installing. I just want to be thorough.


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrain*
> 
> Reason was I wanted to see if anyone had a remedy or another option, say, a way to migrate Windows to new hardware without re-installing. I just want to be thorough.


Yes , use the Acronis recovery disk and do a full backup ( again , when asked for the backup method choose full and not incremental ) and when restoring choose "universal restore" , it strips the drivers and works like a charm , i personally am using the same Windows installation for the past 3 years .

try it , you'll be amazed

Works4me


----------



## omrheadshoto

*Hey Everyone!*

I have finally finished the 250Devastator build!! It has been a huge effort.
Had a faulty motherboard and faulty pump that got in my way but i soldiered
through and made it. I hope you like the photos below of it 

Let me know what you all think. Id love to hear your thoughts. 

Thanks


----------



## jsx821

Maximus Impact/Asus GTX 770/Kingston Hyperx Beast 16GB's have finally arrived.
Then what do you know.. My h100i pump decides to crap out on me and the LED turns on and off








Shipped out yesterday for RMA, sigh


----------



## skyn3t

I will part of this club soon







mine is on the way home now










25k
Samsung 830 SSD
Corsair H80i
Evga Z77 Stinger
GTX 560Ti ( it may slap some 700's on it down the road. )
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
CORSAIR CXM series CX430M 430W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular


----------



## Drock37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> *Hey Everyone!*
> 
> I have finally finished the 250Devastator build!! It has been a huge effort.
> Had a faulty motherboard and faulty pump that got in my way but i soldiered
> through and made it. I hope you like the photos below of it
> 
> Let me know what you all think. Id love to hear your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks


Wow this build is absolutely amazing. Great work.

How did you bend your acrylic so well? i had such a terrible time doing mine that i ended up going with normal clear tubing.

Also where did you get your lid? Did you get yours cut or is that a piece you can buy somewhere?
Also if you could, what radiator are you using? I cant find any forum with one that they say fits.


----------



## omrheadshoto

Hey Guys,

Here's another photo for you!


----------



## omrheadshoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drock37*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> *Hey Everyone!*
> 
> I have finally finished the 250Devastator build!! It has been a huge effort.
> Had a faulty motherboard and faulty pump that got in my way but i soldiered
> through and made it. I hope you like the photos below of it
> 
> Let me know what you all think. Id love to hear your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this build is absolutely amazing. Great work.
> 
> How did you bend your acrylic so well? i had such a terrible time doing mine that i ended up going with normal clear tubing.
> 
> Also where did you get your lid? Did you get yours cut or is that a piece you can buy somewhere?
> Also if you could, what radiator are you using? I cant find any forum with one that they say fits.
Click to expand...

I used silicone core that slid into the tubing so that when you bend the tubes it holds it's shape.

I modded the lid myself. Cut it using a jigsaw then sanded the edges then painted it after.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drock37*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> *Hey Everyone!*
> 
> I have finally finished the 250Devastator build!! It has been a huge effort.
> Had a faulty motherboard and faulty pump that got in my way but i soldiered
> through and made it. I hope you like the photos below of it
> 
> Let me know what you all think. Id love to hear your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this build is absolutely amazing. Great work.
> 
> How did you bend your acrylic so well? i had such a terrible time doing mine that i ended up going with normal clear tubing.
> 
> Also where did you get your lid? Did you get yours cut or is that a piece you can buy somewhere?
> Also if you could, what radiator are you using? I cant find any forum with one that they say fits.
Click to expand...

I used silicone core that slid into the tubing so that when you bend the tubes it holds it's shape.

I modded the lid myself. Cut it using a jigsaw then sanded the edges then painted it after.

This is the radiator - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-072-BX

It was a very tight fit thou


----------



## javaneze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrain*
> 
> WORD TO THE WISE: WINDOWS 7 (et al.) NEEDS A FRESH INSTALL FOR MOTHERBOARD REPLACEMENT/UPGRADE, even if the chipset and drivers are the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


I did move from a X58-i7 920 build to a Z77-i5 3570k with no problems whatsoever, so I'm afraid your problem lies somewhere else.

No utilities where used for the move, I just uninstalled all X58 motherboard/chipset related drivers while still on the X58 build and then applied the new ones when the Z77 build was complete. I had that setup for 2 whole years of pretty much 16-18/7 uptime.

Sorry to hear about your troubles though, maybe it's a specific program or malware or even hardware failure that causes the behavior you are experiencing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> *Hey Everyone!*
> 
> I have finally finished the 250Devastator build!! It has been a huge effort.


Looks awesome mate.
Very clean and professional.

Is that one rad enough for both cpu & gpu in the loop?
Are they overclocked and how are your temps?

If I had to, I'd suggest moving the ssd more to the center of the back grill for symmetry.








I love it though, I think its the most tidy 250D in this thread yet.


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Like I told you on instagram omrheadshoto, really like it!
Good temps, and awesome looking


----------



## Torvi

looks awesome


----------



## omrheadshoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javaneze*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patrain*
> 
> WORD TO THE WISE: WINDOWS 7 (et al.) NEEDS A FRESH INSTALL FOR MOTHERBOARD REPLACEMENT/UPGRADE, even if the chipset and drivers are the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did move from a X58-i7 920 build to a Z77-i5 3570k with no problems whatsoever, so I'm afraid your problem lies somewhere else.
> 
> No utilities where used for the move, I just uninstalled all X58 motherboard/chipset related drivers while still on the X58 build and then applied the new ones when the Z77 build was complete. I had that setup for 2 whole years of pretty much 16-18/7 uptime.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your troubles though, maybe it's a specific program or malware or even hardware failure that causes the behavior you are experiencing.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> *Hey Everyone!*
> 
> I have finally finished the 250Devastator build!! It has been a huge effort.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks awesome mate.
> Very clean and professional.
> 
> Is that one rad enough for both cpu & gpu in the loop?
> Are they overclocked and how are your temps?
> 
> If I had to, I'd suggest moving the ssd more to the center of the back grill for symmetry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it though, I think its the most tidy 250D in this thread yet.
Click to expand...

Hey,

Havnt got into overclocking yet. Will look into it soon. Want to use it stock for a few weeks before I looking into that. App the games I have tried have been above 60 FPS on Max settings, don't really feel the need to overclock.

I'm getting awesome temps on both idle and load. All is looking good atm


----------



## francisco9751

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Here's another photo for you!


the best 250D i've ever seen


----------



## Torvi

Hi guys, seeing your modded 250's i decided ill update first post with hall of fame, please send me pics of your moded 250's with parts used and ill add them


----------



## pepejovi

That's really cool SSD placement right there.


----------



## itbesandrodoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> *Hey Everyone!*
> 
> I have finally finished the 250Devastator build!! It has been a huge effort.
> Had a faulty motherboard and faulty pump that got in my way but i soldiered
> through and made it. I hope you like the photos below of it
> 
> Let me know what you all think. Id love to hear your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks


wellllllllll







you make my 250D look so ugly! that is a work of art sir. that's the best 250D I've ever seen. beautiful. kind of in awe right now! what led did you use? it's very subtle I like it!


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> Hi guys, seeing your modded 250's i decided ill update first post with hall of fame, please send me pics of your moded 250's with parts used and ill add them


I would.. if Corsair sends me my replacement h100i already! Anyone know how long Corsair's RMA process is?


----------



## jezzer

Got a new h100i delivered by express courier today and sended my defective one RMA today.

It was supposed to be a good day but... Plastic in which the radiator is packed is wet on the inside and one of the tubes is leaking...

This leaves me a whole weak without my system.

After reading horror stories about the h100i since i found out my first one is broken i am writing them myself.. Damn. What are the chances...


----------



## sonic2911

Going to build this 250D rig, any fan controller recommendations?


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> Going to build this 250D rig, any fan controller recommendations?


I like this one
http://www.highflow.nl/fans/controllers/5.25-bay/lamptron-fc-5-fan-controller-4x-30w-channels-black-v2.html


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> I like this one
> http://www.highflow.nl/fans/controllers/5.25-bay/lamptron-fc-5-fan-controller-4x-30w-channels-black-v2.html


I'm interested in sentry 3 now







look cool


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Got a new h100i delivered by express courier today and sended my defective one RMA today.
> 
> It was supposed to be a good day but... Plastic in which the radiator is packed is wet on the inside and one of the tubes is leaking...
> 
> This leaves me a whole weak without my system.
> 
> After reading horror stories about the h100i since i found out my first one is broken i am writing them myself.. Damn. What are the chances...


This is ridiculous. Send me a private email with all your contact info - [email protected]

I'll make sure you get exactly what you need.


----------



## Torvi

hey corsairgeorge i got an advice for you mate. Maybe You guys at corsair should investigate the cases of damaged items on arrival deeply? check the location of the warehouses they were in sum it up with how many of damaged units people got from them and then eliminate the worst storagers. I'am warehouse worker myself and i know what happens there, throwing boxes is normal. It dosent matter if they are wrapped tight on the leave when we warehouse workers throw them around before they got on dispatch pallet and You really can't blame us cuz this is what You people get for minimum wage contracts.


----------



## pepejovi

Oh man, george is the coolest.


----------



## patrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> Yes , use the Acronis recovery disk and do a full backup ( again , when asked for the backup method choose full and not incremental ) and when restoring choose "universal restore" , it strips the drivers and works like a charm , i personally am using the same Windows installation for the past 3 years .
> 
> try it , you'll be amazed
> 
> Works4me


I might try this for the sake of saving data, but I would have to do it on a different computer. Would this work?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javaneze*
> 
> I did move from a X58-i7 920 build to a Z77-i5 3570k with no problems whatsoever, so I'm afraid your problem lies somewhere else.
> 
> No utilities where used for the move, I just uninstalled all X58 motherboard/chipset related drivers while still on the X58 build and then applied the new ones when the Z77 build was complete. I had that setup for 2 whole years of pretty much 16-18/7 uptime.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your troubles though, maybe it's a specific program or malware or even hardware failure that causes the behavior you are experiencing.


Ok, maybe my statement was a little bold, but I have confirmed that I have no hardware failures. Different software was failing at different times towards the end. I ran antimalware software frequently and never found anything. From what I have heard/seen, using the same windows installation across a MB change and it working is extremely lucky. I made a mistake by not uninstalling the old drivers before building the same system, just with smaller MB and case. I did remove them once i built the new system and installed the new ones to replace them.


----------



## No Hands 55

There any way or anyone who has flipped the 250d on it's side and added feet or made it work that way somehow?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> There any way or anyone who has flipped the 250d on it's side and added feet or made it work that way somehow?


Would be fairly tricky considering the front panel is attached to the front pair of feet.


----------



## No Hands 55

Yeah I was trying to see if there was anyway to take it apart and rotate it so the window would be on the side


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> Yeah I was trying to see if there was anyway to take it apart and rotate it so the window would be on the side


Would be cool, but you'd either have to remake the front plate or heavily modify it at least.


----------



## No Hands 55

Yep I'd like to mod it but am unsure if I could make it look clean and professionally done, don't want to fail and waste the case lol. I'd love a custom corsair case but I might have to go with a custom Parvum that's more expensive


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Likely going to be upgrading my buddies work system to ITX and using this case. Just thought id check out this thread see what kind of builds people have been doing. Freaking awesome ITX case.


----------



## Torvi

we got a first position in Hall of Mods, dont be shy send me some pics with specs and ill update it with your stuff







Lets make this thread even better


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> I'll make sure you get exactly what you need.


*What I need, what we all need, is for you to look at this topic over at your official forums and address the two issues this case has.*


Magnetic dust filters falling apart due to the cheap glue and the amount of magnets used to pull it off
The outlandish amount of bowing / flexing our boards experience with this case. A problem NOT present with BitFenix or CaseLabs ITX cases.

http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127904

I doubt you will ever address these publicly just as Johnny and Techno seem to just gloss over the issue. ASUS has already denied me RMA service because flexing / bowing is not covered by them. I am now forced to deal with NewEgg with regards to the issue. Frankly I feel like a d-bag having to have NewEgg fix this for me since the culprit was a CORSAIR product.


----------



## sonic2911

What is the best fan setup in the case if I use the axp-100 air cooler and my vga is evga gtx770 acx cooler?

I'm thinking to set:
AXP-100 pull, because the vga will make the hot air trapped inside the case, so I don't want cpu cooler uses that hot air to cool the cpu.
on the right side of case: 1 pull out the hot air from vga and cpu, 1 push cool air to inside
and intake in front.

good airflow?


----------



## Luckael

My 250d

Core i5 4670k
H100i
Power Color R9 270x Devil
Super Flower Leadex 650W 80+ Gold


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> Made some changes since I last posted...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, you made an AIO look really good! I'm generally not a fan, however you have me cheering your build. Good Job!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> *Hey Everyone!*
> 
> I have finally finished the 250Devastator build!! It has been a huge effort.
> Had a faulty motherboard and faulty pump that got in my way but i soldiered
> through and made it. I hope you like the photos below of it
> 
> Let me know what you all think. Id love to hear your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Bravo! Looks great! Loving the use of acrylic tubing for such a small beast!


----------



## itbesandrodoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> *What I need, what we all need, is for you to look at this topic over at your official forums and address the two issues this case has.*
> 
> 
> Magnetic dust filters falling apart due to the cheap glue and the amount of magnets used to pull it off
> The outlandish amount of bowing / flexing our boards experience with this case. A problem NOT present with BitFenix or CaseLabs ITX cases.
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127904
> 
> I doubt you will ever address these publicly just as Johnny and Techno seem to just gloss over the issue. ASUS has already denied me RMA service because flexing / bowing is not covered by them. I am now forced to deal with NewEgg with regards to the issue. Frankly I feel like a d-bag having to have NewEgg fix this for me since the culprit was a CORSAIR product.


agreed. my board has a lot of flex in it also
! and I went with corsair every place I can with this build and the h100i makes a grinding and popping sound, and it's only when it's in the 250D normal orientation. when I put my case on it's side the sounds stop. it's quite annoying and there is times where I would leave it on it's side for days to make the sound go away then finally put the system right side up just to have the noise back a few hours later.


----------



## Andus

Hello all! New to the club. Just finished my build and was wondering if anyone knew of carry case solution for the 250d. I've searched and can't fond anything ideal. Any suggestestions?


----------



## MuGGz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itbesandrodoe*
> 
> agreed. my board has a lot of flex in it also
> ! and I went with corsair every place I can with this build and the h100i makes a grinding and popping sound, and it's only when it's in the 250D normal orientation. when I put my case on it's side the sounds stop. it's quite annoying and there is times where I would leave it on it's side for days to make the sound go away then finally put the system right side up just to have the noise back a few hours later.


I had the same problem with my h100i, got it replaced and the new one is dead silent


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itbesandrodoe*
> 
> agreed. my board has a lot of flex in it also
> ! and I went with corsair every place I can with this build and the h100i makes a grinding and popping sound, and it's only when it's in the 250D normal orientation. when I put my case on it's side the sounds stop. it's quite annoying and there is times where I would leave it on it's side for days to make the sound go away then finally put the system right side up just to have the noise back a few hours later.


Hmm this is scaring me







. I'm putting in my new motherboard/gtx770 in my 250D next week. This is scary news..







...
I feel bad for the guy Rene getting no help over there on Corsair's forum. Really starting to hate Corsair products.. RMA'd H100i/ RM750 PSU all in 2 months.


----------



## itbesandrodoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andus*
> 
> Hello all! New to the club. Just finished my build and was wondering if anyone knew of carry case solution for the 250d. I've searched and can't fond anything ideal. Any suggestestions?


to be honest just use the original box and foams! I use that to get between school and back(college)


----------



## itbesandrodoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Hmm this is scaring me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm putting in my new motherboard/gtx770 in my 250D next week. This is scary news..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I feel bad for the guy Rene getting no help over there on Corsair's forum. Really starting to hate Corsair products.. RMA'd H100i/ RM750 PSU all in 2 months.


yeah. let's be honest, this is very scary. my whole build is corsair/asus/samsung(storage). I went with the highest quality, and most reliable(at the time it was what I thought). like let's be real, my after market fans are corsair, my cooling solution is corsair, my case is corsair, my power supply is corsair, and my ram is corsair. and the only reason I didn't buy a corsair ssd is because I already had my 840 Pro lying around. I would set up an RMA with corsair but when I made my account there I didn't get the email to verify till days later and it still didn't work. so I don't know what's going on with all that. but I'm very disappointed. one of my housemates built his new rig around the same time as me and I convinced him to go corsair because I thought they were one of the most trustworthy company's, and so far he has had no problems and I hope he doesn't in the future. I want to be able to recommend corsair to everybody but currently with this whole h100i thing and the motherboard woes of this case I'm starting to get worried. I don't want to switch cases, I believe the 250D is a beautiful case but if my well over 200$ motherboard could break because of it I might have to reluctantly change to another case.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andus*
> 
> Hello all! New to the club. Just finished my build and was wondering if anyone knew of carry case solution for the 250d. I've searched and can't fond anything ideal. Any suggestestions?


same question


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Andus*
> 
> Hello all! New to the club. Just finished my build and was wondering if anyone knew of carry case solution for the 250d. I've searched and can't fond anything ideal. Any suggestestions?
> 
> 
> 
> same question
Click to expand...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So what does everyone mean board flexing? Is my motherboard gonna break in this case?!?!?!

I have noticed that the chassis with panels off flexes quit a bit. Something I would not have expected from a obsidian series. A bit disappointed.


----------



## sonic2911

Lol, where to buy?


----------



## patrain

*BOWING MB FIX*

The Pci bracket lockdown is a few mm shallow, imo. Being mechanically inclined, (two Mech. Engineers as parents) _I would postulate the design of the placement of the PCI clamp-down did not even consider the thickness of the motherboard or the thickness of various PCI slots._ If you do not crank down on the thumb screws (and just use hand tight force) your board does not flex. I have a heavvvy card and realized the bowing issue quickly. All you have to do to mitigate the bowing effect is to either

don't overtighten the clamp-down.
shim the underside of the card bracket. By this I mean take a small piece of metal that is the same size as the bottom part of the clamp and drill holes larger than the ones in the bracket that match up with the ones on the clamp. Place this piece between the GFX card and the bottom part of the clamp.
This should fix any bowing that is currently happening, but yes as Rene stated earlier, this is a CRITICAL issue.

P.S. - I had to shave some plastic off of the front audio connector as my MB (ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe/WD) puts that connector right under the GFX card. This could cause bowing as well. I have since just taken the connection off and am using the onboard minijacks.


----------



## Krulani

Can i be in the club?

Here are the guts:

i5 4670k
H100i
Asus z87-deluxe
G.Skill Ripjaw X 2133 16GB
EVGA GTX 680 4GB (Soon to be replaced with a 760, I'm selling the 680)
Seasonic Strider 550W 80+Gold
1TB Western Digital Black HDD
120GB Corsair Force GT SSD


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrain*
> 
> *BOWING MB FIX*
> 
> The Pci bracket lockdown is a few mm shallow, imo. Being mechanically inclined, (two Mech. Engineers as parents) _I would postulate the design of the placement of the PCI clamp-down did not even consider the thickness of the motherboard or the thickness of various PCI slots._ If you do not crank down on the thumb screws (and just use hand tight force) your board does not flex. I have a heavvvy card and realized the bowing issue quickly. All you have to do to mitigate the bowing effect is to either
> 
> don't overtighten the clamp-down.
> shim the underside of the card bracket. By this I mean take a small piece of metal that is the same size as the bottom part of the clamp and drill holes larger than the ones in the bracket that match up with the ones on the clamp. Place this piece between the GFX card and the bottom part of the clamp.
> This should fix any bowing that is currently happening, but yes as Rene stated earlier, this is a CRITICAL issue.
> 
> P.S. - I had to shave some plastic off of the front audio connector as my MB (ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe/WD) puts that connector right under the GFX card. This could cause bowing as well. I have since just taken the connection off and am using the onboard minijacks.


Wish there was more detailed instructions.What do you mean small metal clamp? Got any pics for the noobs?


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> 
> 
> Can i be in the club?
> 
> Here are the guts:
> 
> i5 4670k
> H100i
> Asus z87-deluxe
> G.Skill Ripjaw X 2133 16GB
> EVGA GTX 680 4GB (Soon to be replaced with a 760, I'm selling the 680)
> Seasonic Strider 550W 80+Gold
> 1TB Western Digital Black HDD
> 120GB Corsair Force GT SSD


why do u sell the 680? the 680 is better than 760


----------



## Krulani

Because I can get more for it than I payed for the 760, i think. A 760 is more than enough for my brother, he's not even a gamer (yet). By providing him with a computer that's capable of gaming he might find out he likes it. At that point if he wants more performance he can upgrade it himself.


----------



## Blackspots

Sorry, guys and gals, I decided to go with the Corsair Carbide 540 case instead of this one. The minor problems such as the flexing of the case and wobbliness of the case, the bending of the motherboard, and just cramped in general is what made me decide on the change


----------



## patrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Wish there was more detailed instructions.What do you mean small metal clamp? Got any pics for the noobs?


Working on some more helpful information. I may *WILL* do a tutorial after exams. Just gotta get through this week.

BTW: this is from my 250 build, back up and sane again. I am in the process of getting all my programs installed after a fresh wind0ws install. I stumbled over an OCN'ers guide on an optimized install process for win7 and its is helping immensely. I will update with the link.

EDIT:
Here is the link just for reference.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> It lives! I pulled what components I could from my giant HAF build and ended up with:
> 250D
> Corsair H100i
> 4770k
> MSI Z87I Gaming
> EVGA 780 SC
> 8gb G.skill low voltage
> EVGA Supernova 1300w
> 2 SSDs and 1 HDD
> ASUS optical drive
> 
> The only modification I made was to swap out the front fan for a Cooler Master 200mm. I had to leave out 2 screws on the rad to get it to fit with the 200mm fan. Cables are a work in progress.


In my HAF build with the same chip and memory and a Noctua D14 I was only stable up to 4.2 for daily use. Last night I set voltage to 1.3 and the multiplier to 48 fixed, changing nothing else. It booted right up and I played WoW for about an hour without a hitch. Max temp was something like 58c. I haven't run a real stress test but I'm still kind of shocked.


----------



## javaneze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*


Give us some pics of the "guts" mate









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> Last night I set voltage to 1.3 and the multiplier to 48 fixed, changing nothing else. It booted right up and I played WoW for about an hour without a hitch. Max temp was something like 58c. I haven't run a real stress test but I'm still kind of shocked.


But did you really see any gain?
I think anything above 4 GHz is plain overkill if only gaming and not benching especially with only one gpu.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javaneze*
> 
> Give us some pics of the "guts" mate


Excuse the terrible photos, my room has almost zero lighting and I had to use the flash on my phone camera >.<.


This is the top-down view. You can see that I was (barely) able to manage to fit a H100i in with an optical drive and still keep the stock 140mm fan up front.


The view from the left side, you can see the 140mm fan, and the EVGA GTX 680 4GB graphics card. The cable management is pretty nasty, but there is a direct channel for the air to travel up into the upper part of the chassis. All 3 fans, H100i included, are blowing air into the case to create positive pressure.


This is my setup as it stands right now. The 27" monitor and keyboard will be passed along to my brother along with the computer.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Excuse the terrible photos, my room has almost zero lighting and I had to use the flash on my phone camera >.<.
> 
> 
> This is the top-down view. You can see that I was (barely) able to manage to fit a H100i in with an optical drive and still keep the stock 140mm fan up front.
> 
> 
> The view from the left side, you can see the 140mm fan, and the EVGA GTX 680 4GB graphics card. The cable management is pretty nasty, but there is a direct channel for the air to travel up into the upper part of the chassis. All 3 fans, H100i included, are blowing air into the case to create positive pressure.
> 
> 
> This is my setup as it stands right now. The 27" monitor and keyboard will be passed along to my brother along with the computer.


u gonna blow hot air into the case :v


----------



## Krulani

But i get cool fresh intake air through the radiator, with my graphics card exhausting out the back. There isn't really anything heat-sensitive inside the case I need to be worried about. With all 3 fans creating positive pressure that air should be quickly exiting out the back holes. Right?


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> But i get cool fresh intake air through the radiator, with my graphics card exhausting out the back. There isn't really anything heat-sensitive inside the case I need to be worried about. With all 3 fans creating positive pressure that air should be quickly exiting out the back holes. Right?


I think the air after the rad is hot/warm...not cool.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

We have a fix for the motherboard flex issue, and will be posting it on our forums this week. It will be provided free of charge to all who request it.

Also, the tooling change for the 250D is already in progress to make up for the .8mm difference that causes the mb flex in some instances now.


----------



## sonic2911

how to request, I have just got the case last week -,- seem like new Rev. will be release


----------



## Torvi

yeah id like to request for it too


----------



## pepejovi

Probably just email their sales/support team.


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> We have a fix for the motherboard flex issue, and will be posting it on our forums this week. It will be provided free of charge to all who request it.
> 
> Also, the tooling change for the 250D is already in progress to make up for the .8mm difference that causes the mb flex in some instances now.


aWESOME!














.
How do we put in a request!?


----------



## sonic2911

should make a group request (like groupbuy)


----------



## Torvi

wouldnt work as our location differs greatly


----------



## Gruffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> We have a fix for the motherboard flex issue, and will be posting it on our forums this week. It will be provided free of charge to all who request it.
> 
> Also, the tooling change for the 250D is already in progress to make up for the .8mm difference that causes the mb flex in some instances now.


Dude...

You guys are the best. Admitted the problem. Fixing the problem for free. You guys are killing it at the moment.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gruffle*
> 
> Dude...
> 
> You guys are the best. Admitted the problem. Fixing the problem for free. You guys are killing it at the moment.


"Killing it" would have been never having the problem in the first place.

"Doing a great job" would have been catching it faster and implementing the fix more quickly.

We're doing ok for our first Mini ITX case. We've never seen this problem in standard tower style cases, but at least it's on the QC checklist now.


----------



## Torvi

George do you also plan on making such shapes for matx? would love to be able to sli and keep the current design.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> George do you also plan on making such shapes for matx? would love to be able to sli and keep the current design.


You'll be very interested in paying attention at Computex in June.


----------



## Torvi

lewl here goes my savings


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> You'll be very interested in paying attention at Computex in June.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> lewl here goes my savings


300D


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Sorry, guys and gals, I decided to go with the Corsair Carbide 540 case instead of this one. The minor problems such as the flexing of the case and wobbliness of the case, the bending of the motherboard, and just cramped in general is what made me decide on the change


The issues you brought up aren't bad for an ITX case. No offense but it seems like ITX form factor isn't for your taste, which you seem to understand wth your new case selection. As of right now my favorite case is the NCase M1, but it takes a lot of planning and specific parts needed. I love that the 250D basically works with the majority of parts that fit on full sized ATX builds. Just wished the 250D was fully aluminum and I wouldn't mind the price increase.

250D and the NCase both are awesome cases but it's like apples to oranges.


----------



## Torvi

George if you guys are going to make it with window on top like in 250d then please make the window over whole top panel. Most of us dont even use the bay and if it will be able to fit full waterloop like in devastator (see the hall of mods in 1st pic) then full sized window is must have.

I suppose it would be cool if you guys would actually make a Q&A thread what people would like to see in that case (in reasonable range and possibilities) That would be instawin









First idea:
If top panel is made to have a window then release versions with variable size of window, full size or normal size.

Second idea:
That's more like a note from user, those rubber feets fell out after one month of messing with case (i was pretty much taking my pc to pieces like 2 times in a week) so you might want to use better glue or something

edit:

Over whining on not engouh space, well i was also thinking on Air series, the case is so damn sexy but ill stay with 250d and see what corsair will come with


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> I think the air after the rad is hot/warm...not cool.


You're right, It's warm/hot after going through the rad, but i'd rather blow cool air from outside through a rad than blow warm case are out through a rad. Doing it this way I get better CPU temps, worse case temps. Your suggestion would make for significantly better case temps, but worse CPU temps. Being that the CPU is being cooled by the radiator, and the GPU is more or less isolated with it's own intake window and exhaust, the only things inside the case that need airflow are the ram and the motherboard. Even the slightly warm air blown through the radiator is enough to keep those healthy. There are whole discussions on the pros and cons of positive and negative pressure in cases (and how it relates to radiators), this just happens to be the side I fall on.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> You're right, It's warm/hot after going through the rad, but i'd rather blow cool air from outside through a rad than blow warm case are out through a rad. Doing it this way I get better CPU temps, worse case temps. Your suggestion would make for significantly better case temps, but worse CPU temps. Being that the CPU is being cooled by the radiator, and the GPU is more or less isolated with it's own intake window and exhaust, the only things inside the case that need airflow are the ram and the motherboard. Even the slightly warm air blown through the radiator is enough to keep those healthy. There are whole discussions on the pros and cons of positive and negative pressure in cases (and how it relates to radiators), this just happens to be the side I fall on.


seem it's right too


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> "Killing it" would have been never having the problem in the first place.
> 
> "Doing a great job" would have been catching it faster and implementing the fix more quickly.
> 
> We're doing ok for our first Mini ITX case. We've never seen this problem in standard tower style cases, but at least it's on the QC checklist now.


Have you guys thought about doing a mITX version of the 540?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> The issues you brought up aren't bad for an ITX case. No offense but it seems like ITX form factor isn't for your taste, which you seem to understand wth your new case selection. As of right now my favorite case is the NCase M1, but it takes a lot of planning and specific parts needed. I love that the 250D basically works with the majority of parts that fit on full sized ATX builds. Just wished the 250D was fully aluminum and I wouldn't mind the price increase.
> 
> 250D and the NCase both are awesome cases but it's like apples to oranges.


Well, I've never done a ITX based system before, but only for building the system for my needs (I don't do SLI, so I don't need any extra PCI-E slots). I think mostly what was scaring me was the board flex, but since Corsair is fixing that, I just might get this case.

Aside from that, I go through several times where I change my mind on what stuff I want in my build, so this is part of it.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gruffle*
> 
> Dude...
> 
> You guys are the best. Admitted the problem. Fixing the problem for free. You guys are killing it at the moment.


I agree. I can't stand when people bash Corsair here on the forums. I had my H60 replaced a month ago and CorsairJoseph was very awesome in making the replacement happen. Not sure I can say the same about some of the other companies out there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> You'll be very interested in paying attention at Computex in June.


Any news on a small ITX case on the way since the 250D has been a success? Maybe a 150D.


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javaneze*
> 
> But did you really see any gain?
> I think anything above 4 GHz is plain overkill if only gaming and not benching especially with only one gpu.


I did actually notice that WoW and ESO were impressively smooth where they weren't at 4.2. I did also switch motherboards and do a fresh Windows install so that may have something to do with it as well. I bumped the cache up to 4.5 and the cpu down to 4.7 with voltage set to 1.3 adaptive. Working flawlessly so far.

I thought I'd have to sacrifice performance to have a smaller system but I was completely wrong.


----------



## jsx821

Alright guys. Want to fix the motherboard bowing?

Corsair Shaman has posted detailed instructions on this Corsair's forum on how to open a ticket and request the new "booster piece" that will fix the issue. It will be mailed it out free of charge. And apparently will be incorporated into the newer 250D's for future production.
I just submitted mine 20 mins ago. Click on link below.









http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127904&page=2


----------



## patrain

Well, there goes George stealing my thunder. (If I had any in the first place)







This is really good tho. Going to get that free stuff now. Does anyone still want a DIY solution guide?


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Alright guys. Want to fix the motherboard bowing?
> 
> Corsair Shaman has posted detailed instructions on this Corsair's forum on how to open a ticket and request the new "booster piece" that will fix the issue. It will be mailed it out free of charge. And apparently will be incorporated into the newer 250D's for future production.
> I just submitted mine 20 mins ago. Click on link below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127904&page=2


Thank you. I have just submitted. Hope I will get it this week


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Alright guys. Want to fix the motherboard bowing?
> 
> Corsair Shaman has posted detailed instructions on this Corsair's forum on how to open a ticket and request the new "booster piece" that will fix the issue. It will be mailed it out free of charge. And apparently will be incorporated into the newer 250D's for future production.
> I just submitted mine 20 mins ago. Click on link below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127904&page=2


Just put in for mine too


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrain*
> 
> Well, there goes George stealing my thunder. (If I had any in the first place)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is really good tho. Going to get that free stuff now. Does anyone still want a DIY solution guide?


i think a lot of washers could fix the issue


----------



## patrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> i think a lot of washers could fix the issue


yep. I was just going to make a scaled schematic for cutting a piece of aluminum and where to drill holes. But, free stuff wins I guess.


----------



## Gruffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> "Killing it" would have been never having the problem in the first place.
> 
> "Doing a great job" would have been catching it faster and implementing the fix more quickly.
> 
> We're doing ok for our first Mini ITX case. We've never seen this problem in standard tower style cases, but at least it's on the QC checklist now.


Things go wrong. Its how you guys cater for this community that is great. Your case designs and products are "killing it".

Take it from someone whos in the industry of both product design and support. You guys are doing good job.

Try catering for politicians and security agencies!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> George do you also plan on making such shapes for matx? would love to be able to sli and keep the current design.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be very interested in paying attention at Computex in June.
Click to expand...

I guess I'll hold out on buying the 250d then


----------



## CorsairGeorge

The Computex launch(es) will not be Obsidian family.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The Computex launch(es) will not be Obsidian family.


Ooh, several cases.. Regardless, I'll hold out to see if you guys release a competitor for the 250d


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The Computex launch(es) will not be Obsidian family.


so it will be carbide, 200R


----------



## No Hands 55

Corsair mitx air 240?!?!?! Please!


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> so it will be carbide, 200R


We already have a Carbide 200R ;









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> Corsair mitx air 240?!?!?! Please!


Something around this size?


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> We already have a Carbide 200R ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something around this size?


**** IM GUNNA DIE! if its a air 540 but mitx... thats all ive ever wanted!!!

someone quick figure out how to undo the black cover up! lol When is this being revealed/released?


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> We already have a Carbide 200R ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something around this size?


I forgot







so 100r, sound good, haha


----------



## No Hands 55

you can tell how badly i want a 250d mixed with an air 540... ive been thinking about making my own! its a mix of a ncase m1, parvum, and 250d.





ok i promise im done now


----------



## Torvi

you guys and your names. I bet its name will be Corsair 250d Fabulous Edition!


----------



## francisco9751

i want another itx case..250D si too large


----------



## Torvi

nohands untill you gonna watercool this gpu that position is utter garbarge, gpu wont have air to cool itself like this, watercooling it is a must.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> you can tell how badly i want a 250d mixed with an air 540... ive been thinking about making my own! its a mix of a ncase m1, parvum, and 250d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok i promise im done now


I would buy that in a heartbeat.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> nohands untill you gonna watercool this gpu that position is utter garbarge, gpu wont have air to cool itself like this, watercooling it is a must.


should have vents on the bottom


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> you can tell how badly i want a 250d mixed with an air 540... ive been thinking about making my own! its a mix of a ncase m1, parvum, and 250d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok i promise im done now


Wow we need to commission this now! this case looks great. Kickstarter NAAAOOOW!


----------



## pepejovi

Oh my god yes, an Air 540 but with the width and length of a 250d


----------



## Torvi

even with vents, you will need some legs to pull it up from the ground to let air get in thru the vents. i suppose best way would be mounting 2 small and thin fans between gpu and vents on the bottom to make it up.


----------



## weredawg

How exactly are you making those 3D models? CAD?


----------



## pepejovi

Could be google sketchup as well, I've seen before plan out builds with it before.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> How exactly are you making those 3D models? CAD?


Looks like sketchup. Great tool in build planning, I used it to concept my Sg05 build last year.


----------



## weredawg

PS: The case that George is hinting at (looks like a smaller version of the Air) reminds me of newly revealed Fractal Node 804 which has a similar layout to the Air and can house mini-ITX or microATX.

http://www.legitreviews.com/fractal-design-node-804-micro-atx-case-review_139179


----------



## No Hands 55

Wow thanks guys! I would love to put this on kickstarter and was thinking about it, but i dont have the ability to do technical drawings and not sure how i would alone manufacture and what not. but yes its google sketchup, the gpu would have vents basically like the 250d and the feet would give it a good amount of space to pull in air. i was thinking of adding a 3 slot so 3 slot gpus could be used or put in one or 2 fans under it to pull in air more. but i may never have to attempt to make this if corsair is building it already!


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> We already have a Carbide 200R ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something around this size?


I'll be really happy if it is a mITX version of the 540 Carbide series case.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I would buy that in a heartbeat.


So would I, but it needs a 5.25" drive bay too.


----------



## Torvi

you dont rly need a bay drive these times, you can just go with usb dvd rom


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> So would I, but it needs a 5.25" drive bay too.


i have many variations of this case and some do but i think overall it works better and looks better without it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> you dont rly need a bay drive these times, you can just go with usb dvd rom


exactly, the only reason id have a 5.25 is for a fan controller or the asus OC Panel type of stuff


----------



## Gruffle

Your a cruel, cruel man George.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> you dont rly need a bay drive these times, you can just go with usb dvd rom


How do you install Windows via a USB flash drive? (Especially since I have both the Windows 8 and 8.1 ISO's from Microsoft)

Though, re-reading your post, I see you mean a USB DVD-ROM drive.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> you dont rly need a bay drive these times, you can just go with usb dvd rom
> 
> 
> 
> How do you install Windows via a USB flash drive? (Especially since I have both the Windows 8 and 8.1 ISO's from Microsoft)
> 
> Though, re-reading your post, I see you mean a USB DVD-ROM drive.
Click to expand...

Just make a bootable usb stick, you can just google the details. Much faster install than DVD.


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> We have a fix for the motherboard flex issue




Thank you George. I am so glad to finally get a hold of someone and have that same someone provide a fix. This whole experience only re-enforces my trust in the Corsair name. May it never go down the path of OCZ. Yuck...

George. Since you are here. Could you please address the fan filters? The glue used to hold them to the 4 magnets is not very strong. For someone like me, who is OCD, it will not be long before all of the glue is gone and the magnets start falling off.


----------



## Gruffle

Also George seeing as all we do is ask for things, what's your public IP address?

Got nothing to do with that censored photo earlier.

/S


----------



## sonic2911

can anybody recommend me a 200mm fan for the intake? (led and no led)


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> can anybody recommend me a 200mm fan for the intake? (led and no led)


I don't think a 200mm fan would fit in this case.


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> I don't think a 200mm fan would fit in this case.


200mm fans do fit in the front as intakes.

As for suggestions, I don't personally have any but I know other members in this thread have used them in their builds.


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> George. Since you are here. Could you please address the fan filters? The glue used to hold them to the 4 magnets is not very strong. For someone like me, who is OCD, it will not be long before all of the glue is gone and the magnets start falling off.


I'd like to second this.


----------



## Gruffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> can anybody recommend me a 200mm fan for the intake? (led and no led)


Bitfenix make some great 200mm fans in both non led and multiple LED colors. Check out Bitfenix Spectre Pro series. NZXT do as well but they use to have an unusual fan hole setup. They might have rectified this.

Are you using a H100i? You may have to double check compatibility with the 25mm 200mm fans. Bitfenix has some that are 20mm.

I think someone from this thread managed to make it all fit.


----------



## sonic2911

I don't use H100i so, the bitfenix spectre would be fine


----------



## Gruffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> I don't use H100i so, the bitfenix spectre would be fine


Spectre Pro had some good specs. I'd recommend one of those.


----------



## sonic2911

but it's noisy too, 27.5dbA


----------



## Kraid

I just received my 250D and the bulk of the parts I ordered. The only important thing missing are some sp120 fans.

Is it possible to replace fans on the h100i (fans mounted on the inside) without removing the pump from the cpu (maximus impact board)

I´m dying to start with my build but I might wait until these fans arrive if replacing them later on is going to be a pain.


----------



## Gruffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> but it's noisy too, 27.5dbA


Then have a look at the NZXT FZ 200mm fans. They are 20dB and still push 103CFM but they are wide at 30m. Otherwise there are the 20mm variations that all push about 50-60CFM @ apparently <20db. You could always put a resistor on one of the Spectre Pros for noise.

Still best to look at reviews because fan specs are usually to be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gruffle*
> 
> Then have a look at the NZXT FZ 200mm fans. They are 20dB and still push 103CFM but they are wide at 30m. Otherwise there are the 20mm variations that all push about 50-60CFM @ apparently <20db. You could always put a resistor on one of the Spectre Pros for noise.
> 
> Still best to look at reviews because fan specs are usually to be taken with a grain of salt.


the nzxt fz has many bad reviews, they will die after 1yr -,-


----------



## javaneze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kraid*
> 
> Is it possible to replace fans on the h100i (fans mounted on the inside) without removing the pump from the cpu (maximus impact board)


It is possible but tricky.
You cannot avoid removing the rad in order to replace the fans, so I'm guessing if you had help, one holding the rad while the other replaces the fans it could be done without removing the cpu block..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> PS: The case that George is hinting at (looks like a smaller version of the Air) reminds me of newly revealed Fractal Node 804 which has a similar layout to the Air and can house mini-ITX or microATX.
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/fractal-design-node-804-micro-atx-case-review_139179


That is what I thought too.
It will be something similar.

But if it is small factor oriented (mini-itx only) and has at least one 5.25 bay that fractal left out, it will be nice.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

The dust filter thing is being evaluated by our QC team for root cause. We need to determine if the adhesive is failing due to time, temperature, or some other materials issue, and then modify the adhesive. As of yet we have not replicated it but we have some returned filters that have the issue from some customers so we will evaluate them. Once we have a fix I'll mention it here and provide those with the problem with new filters.


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kraid*
> 
> Is it possible to replace fans on the h100i (fans mounted on the inside) without removing the pump from the cpu (maximus impact board)
> 
> I´m dying to start with my build but I might wait until these fans arrive if replacing them later on is going to be a pain.


Yes it's possible...I've done it numerous times (I have the same cooler and board)....and that's with a AIO 140mm rad w/2 fans in pp mounted to the front to cool my gpu.


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The dust filter thing is being evaluated by our QC team for root cause.




If you would like, I could send mine in. The best way I could describe the issue is that the glue used has about the same sticking power as that of an ordinary 3M Post-it note paper. Multiple Corsair YouTube videos (as well as 3rd party videos) specifically say that you can "easily remove" them so you can then "wash them". At present, I am afraid of putting water on them for fear they would further fall apart like orphanage-grade toilet paper. I have had to settle on brushing dust off with a DataVac and making due with the small amounts of dust that refuse to come off. :-(


----------



## sonic2911

Have just completed my build, really like it








http://pcpartpicker.com/b/QfJ


----------



## jsx821

I just returned my Z87 Maximus VI Impact for a full refund. It's good to be a NewEgg Premiere Member







. I also just bought a used Asrock Z87e-itx mobo for $75 off eBay. This will be temporary and should do for now till the Z97's come out. The Asus Z97I-plus itx along with Gigabyte Z97-N-Gaming 5 itx is available for order in 4 days via newegg/ncix. However, the Asus Maximus VII Impact should be released around August (judging by the prior release dates of the z87 from last year). From what I understand-- the benefit of getting a Z97 board is that they will be fully compatible with the upcoming Devils Canyon/Broadwell chips along with the current haswell chip. The question is should I just bite the bullet and get the Z97i-Plus or wait for the VII Impact..... decisions.. decisions. ..


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> I just returned my Z87 Maximus VI Impact for a full refund. It's good to be a NewEgg Premiere Member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I also just bought a used Asrock Z87e-itx mobo for $75 off eBay. This will be temporary and should do for now till the Z97's come out. The Asus Z97I-plus itx along with Gigabyte Z97-N-Gaming 5 itx is available for order in 4 days via newegg/ncix. However, the Asus Maximus VII Impact should be released around August (judging by the prior release dates of the z87 from last year). From what I understand-- the benefit of getting a Z97 board is that they will be fully compatible with the upcoming Devils Canyon/Broadwell chips along with the current haswell chip. The question is should I just bite the bullet and get the Z97i-Plus or wait for the VII Impact..... decisions.. decisions. ..


Those both look like really good options. I would be tempted to go with the Gigabyte board. They finally moved the socked away from the pci slot and I really like the placement of the wifi card. Good looking board (and it would still fit your red/black). I am not a fan of the new "champagne" color on the new Asus boards.


----------



## Kraid

Thanks for the help guys. I will start putting in the cooling today. Silent fans have still not arrived








I will up some pics when I´m done.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> I just returned my Z87 Maximus VI Impact for a full refund. It's good to be a NewEgg Premiere Member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I also just bought a used Asrock Z87e-itx mobo for $75 off eBay. This will be temporary and should do for now till the Z97's come out. The Asus Z97I-plus itx along with Gigabyte Z97-N-Gaming 5 itx is available for order in 4 days via newegg/ncix. However, the Asus Maximus VII Impact should be released around August (judging by the prior release dates of the z87 from last year). From what I understand-- the benefit of getting a Z97 board is that they will be fully compatible with the upcoming Devils Canyon/Broadwell chips along with the current haswell chip. The question is should I just bite the bullet and get the Z97i-Plus or wait for the VII Impact..... decisions.. decisions. ..


So what your saying is if I'm trying to sell my rig and move to mitx i should wait and get the z97 impact with a haswell refresh so I can upgrade to broadwell, or just get the z87 impact with a haswell chip as soon as I can?

Tapatalk Nexus 5 Master Race


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> So what your saying is if I'm trying to sell my rig and move to mitx i should wait and get the z97 impact with a haswell refresh so I can upgrade to broadwell, or just get the z87 impact with a haswell chip as soon as I can?
> 
> Tapatalk Nexus 5 Master Race


If you want to futureproof.. then yes- a Z97 motherboard will clear you in the long run. If you have a Z87 already you might as well stick with it since the only upgrades you'e going to notice on the Z97's are more sata 6/usb 3 ports and sata express. The Z97 is going to be a little better with overclocking. But according to some reviews out there.. they require a little more Vcore than Z87's. But the trade off is that the temps are much lower on the Z97.

I'm only getting a Z97 for broadwell- which is being released next year. I could careless about the haswell refresh (releasing next week with H97/Z97 mobo's according to Intel) / devils canyon chips (releasing this summer). My 4670K is a top 20% batch in terms of overclocking. And IMO the fact that it's delidded & lapped w/ liquid pro TIM will be equal or if not better than devils canyon. I just want to point out the haswell refresh that's being released this month are non-K's (locked/not meant for overclocking)... if you didn't know already.

Personally, I would just wait a few days and get a Z97 motherboard with the current haswell cpu. Then when broadwell gets released, you can just upgrade the cpu and keep the same motherboard. Devils canyon isn't really worth 'waiting' for, but if you were to fast forward to this summer. And you are still in the market for a chip- then you might as well get devils canyon over the current haswell/refresh. Plus you get to keep Intel's warranty if you don't care for delidding. And if overclocking isn't your thing then just get a haswell refresh w/ a *H97 mobo next week.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> I just returned my Z87 Maximus VI Impact for a full refund. It's good to be a NewEgg Premiere Member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I also just bought a used Asrock Z87e-itx mobo for $75 off eBay. This will be temporary and should do for now till the Z97's come out. The Asus Z97I-plus itx along with Gigabyte Z97-N-Gaming 5 itx is available for order in 4 days via newegg/ncix. However, the Asus Maximus VII Impact should be released around August (judging by the prior release dates of the z87 from last year). From what I understand-- the benefit of getting a Z97 board is that they will be fully compatible with the upcoming Devils Canyon/Broadwell chips along with the current haswell chip. The question is should I just bite the bullet and get the Z97i-Plus or wait for the VII Impact..... decisions.. decisions. ..


just keep the asrock z87e and wait for something better like broadwell or z100 chipset next year. There is no point to get the z97 now if you had z87 and haswell cpu.


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> just keep the asrock z87e and wait for something better like broadwell or z100 chipset next year. There is no point to get the z97 now if you had z87 and haswell cpu.


Yeah you're right. There is no point to upgrade. But the used z87e I got- came with a dim slot latch broken off (which I knew before hand). The slot still works and is surprisingly stable with a ram stick in it... But i'm too OCD to keep it in my rig for that long.


----------



## Gloves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> Have just completed my build, really like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/b/QfJ


If you don't mind me asking, what kind of temperatures are you getting for your CPU? I'm seriously considering an air-cooled 250D build but I'm not sure how well it would hold up, a lot of low profile top-down coolers really don't leave a lot of space between the fan and the top cover. Is the AXP-200 noisy?


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gloves*
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what kind of temperatures are you getting for your CPU? I'm seriously considering an air-cooled 250D build but I'm not sure how well it would hold up, a lot of low profile top-down coolers really don't leave a lot of space between the fan and the top cover. Is the AXP-200 noisy?


the axp-200 is taller and doesn't have a lot of space for intake air. I don't know about noise of axp-200, mine is axp-100 muscle. I will tell u the temp later.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> If you want to futureproof.. then yes- a Z97 motherboard will clear you in the long run. If you have a Z87 already you might as well stick with it since the only upgrades you'e going to notice on the Z97's are more sata 6/usb 3 ports and sata express. The Z97 is going to be a little better with overclocking. But according to some reviews out there.. they require a little more Vcore than Z87's. But the trade off is that the temps are much lower on the Z97.
> 
> I'm only getting a Z97 for broadwell- which is being released next year. I could careless about the haswell refresh (releasing next week with H97/Z97 mobo's according to Intel) / devils canyon chips (releasing this summer). My 4670K is a top 20% batch in terms of overclocking. And IMO the fact that it's delidded & lapped w/ liquid pro TIM will be equal or if not better than devils canyon. I just want to point out the haswell refresh that's being released this month are non-K's (locked/not meant for overclocking)... if you didn't know already.
> 
> Personally, I would just wait a few days and get a Z97 motherboard with the current haswell cpu. Then when broadwell gets released, you can just upgrade the cpu and keep the same motherboard. Devils canyon isn't really worth 'waiting' for, but if you were to fast forward to this summer. And you are still in the market for a chip- then you might as well get devils canyon over the current haswell/refresh. Plus you get to keep Intel's warranty if you don't care for delidding. And if overclocking isn't your thing then just get a haswell refresh w/ a *H97 mobo next week.


yeh i have a 3570k and z77 sabertooth. really having a tough time deciding on haswell, haswell refresh or wait for broadwell. and also z87 impact wait for z97 impact or wait for broadwell all together. ill definitely wait until june to see this new case corsair george is hinting at though!


----------



## javaneze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> The Asus Z97I-plus itx along with Gigabyte Z97-N-Gaming 5 itx is available for order in 4 days via newegg/ncix. However, the Asus Maximus VII Impact should be released around August (judging by the prior release dates of the z87 from last year). From what I understand-- the benefit of getting a Z97 board is that they will be fully compatible with the upcoming Devils Canyon/Broadwell chips along with the current haswell chip. The question is should I just bite the bullet and get the Z97i-Plus or wait for the VII Impact..... decisions.. decisions. ..


It all comes down to what you need for your build and what each board offers.
I decided on the asus z87i-pro instead of the impact, for the 4 fan headers and the 6 sata ports as I have 5 sata devices.
No other Z87 itx motherboard had similar offerings.

The newest z97i pro/deluxe offers 4 sata and 3 fan headers as I've seen, so look at the specs before you decide.

Another factor for me was the placement of each connector on the board.
Msi's z87 mini-itx offering looks great but has terrible connector placement for a 250D build, if you pair it with a 240 rad.

Hope that helps


----------



## Torvi

So refffering to what @CorsairGeorge said about new case for matx that will be mashup from air and obsidian series i cut out sketch in paint of what supposed sizeure it should be.

White lines selects the area where case could be shortened.



500th post yay


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Well I keep trying things....

Instead of making just a window (i have already cutted the grill of the side panel:doh i have attached an acrylic panel to the whole side.
If you're guessing how, niodimium magnets, little and powerful





The idea is use UV light at some point (the liquid is Mayhems UV purple, but with UV it's blu







) and make a half 90º smoked acrylic shell covering the side like now and also top of the case
I already have the acrylic cutted, just waiting for the heat gun from Amazon(maybe tomorrow) and have time to do it. At somepoint I also want to drain the system, re-do the cable mangement, re-paste thermal compound (34º at idle on CPU no like)and maybe try to put the Noiseblocker PRO on pull, just to try temps.
Also have to deattach the mSATA SSD of the pci under the mobo to put it on a also buyed ssd normal case (One samsung 840 just decided to stop working, the one with the OS







)

So if I'm not in the club, add me please!

_What we have to do to enter the Hall Fame?_









Specs:
i5 3570k (stock, but also OC sometime at 4.0 Ghz)
Asrock Z77e ITX
8GB G.Skill DDR3 PC3-12800 RipjawsX
Sapphire 7970 Vapor-X (OC 1195/1605)
Samsung 120GB SERIE 840 SSD
Crucial 120GB mSATA SSD
2x Toshiba 2 TB 5400 rpm
Silverstone SST-ST55F-G (custom purple sleeved/shorten cables/white connectors)
Cooling:
Koolance RP-1250 Combo (res/pump/fan controller)
front: Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 140mm + Noiseblocker Blacksilent PK-3 140 + Koolance QDC3 for drain
*front panel modded with Mnpctech Blow Hole front grill
side: Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm + 2x NoiseBlocker NB-ELOOP B12-2 120
ram: EK-RAM Monarch + Monach modules
Cpu: EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ
Gpu: Custom Full Block for 7970 vapor-X
Monsoon fittings + Bitspower Deluxe white angles/extenders/caps
Tube PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 9,5/12,7mm - Crystal Clear
Rear: modded Tacen Aura II pro silent 80mm

_Lg Monitor 27" IPS FullHd + Edifier M1380 speakers + Logitech G105 + Logitech G500 + Razer Nostromo + Xbox wireless pad + Asus Xonar U1 +Razer Kraken Pro_

So proud of everything.... Like to share with all u for the first time ever!
First pc build, first watercooling, first modding, first time on a outside my country forum!


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> So refffering to what @CorsairGeorge said about new case for matx that will be mashup from air and obsidian series i cut out sketch in paint of what supposed sizeure it should be.
> White lines selects the area where case could be shortened.
> 500th post yay


First: 500 post! Yahiiiii,congrats!

And for the case... I think exactly the opposite:



Blue line, line of shortened, less tall, little less space for mobo space for mobo, one bay less, the needed for an ITX + GPU+psu and cooling everything (they're always thinking on just the space for their corsair closed coolers)

That's my point


----------



## Torvi

Correct me if im wrong but George said it will be matx not itx case


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikazemonkey*
> 
> Well I keep trying things....
> 
> Instead of making just a window (i have already cutted the grill of the side panel:doh i have attached an acrylic panel to the whole side.
> If you're guessing how, niodimium magnets, little and powerful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea is use UV light at some point (the liquid is Mayhems UV purple, but with UV it's blu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and make a half 90º smoked acrylic shell covering the side like now and also top of the case
> I already have the acrylic cutted, just waiting for the heat gun from Amazon(maybe tomorrow) and have time to do it. At somepoint I also want to drain the system, re-do the cable mangement, re-paste thermal compound (34º at idle on CPU no like)and maybe try to put the Noiseblocker PRO on pull, just to try temps.
> Also have to deattach the mSATA SSD of the pci under the mobo to put it on a also buyed ssd normal case (One samsung 840 just decided to stop working, the one with the OS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> So if I'm not in the club, add me please!
> 
> _What we have to do to enter the Hall Fame?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> i5 3570k (stock, but also OC sometime at 4.0 Ghz)
> Asrock Z77e ITX
> 8GB G.Skill DDR3 PC3-12800 RipjawsX
> Sapphire 7970 Vapor-X (OC 1195/1605)
> Samsung 120GB SERIE 840 SSD
> Crucial 120GB mSATA SSD
> 2x Toshiba 2 TB 5400 rpm
> Silverstone SST-ST55F-G (custom purple sleeved/shorten cables/white connectors)
> Cooling:
> Koolance RP-1250 Combo (res/pump/fan controller)
> front: Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 140mm + Noiseblocker Blacksilent PK-3 140 + Koolance QDC3 for drain
> *front panel modded with Mnpctech Blow Hole front grill
> side: Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm + 2x NoiseBlocker NB-ELOOP B12-2 120
> ram: EK-RAM Monarch + Monach modules
> Cpu: EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ
> Gpu: Custom Full Block for 7970 vapor-X
> Monsoon fittings + Bitspower Deluxe white angles/extenders/caps
> Tube PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 9,5/12,7mm - Crystal Clear
> Rear: modded Tacen Aura II pro silent 80mm
> 
> _Lg Monitor 27" IPS FullHd + Edifier M1380 speakers + Logitech G105 + Logitech G500 + Razer Nostromo + Xbox wireless pad + Asus Xonar U1 +Razer Kraken Pro_
> 
> So proud of everything.... Like to share with all u for the first time ever!
> First pc build, first watercooling, first modding, first time on a outside my country forum!


i cant do nothing to help but i really hate your mod, it's so ugly imho


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> i cant do nothing to help but i really hate your mod, it's so ugly imho













































































































































































just curiosity, it's the front blow hole or the side panel? or what?








And don't worry I accept criticism and dislikes


----------



## Torvi

blow hole and lightning is rly bad taste


----------



## kamikazemonkey

well, thank you for the comment anyway pal


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> Correct me if im wrong but George said it will be matx not itx case


Really... :/ I was hoping it would be a mitx, guess I'll have to wait and see how it looks


----------



## omrheadshoto

*COME ON GUYS!*

I keep checking this forum everyday hoping that someone outshines my 250Devastator!

Really looking forward to seeing what mods other people do!


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> i cant do nothing to help but i really hate your mod, it's so ugly imho


I'd have to agree. Seeing mods like this, and the cramped space of the 250D is what pushed me away from it.


----------



## FuzzDad

Aside from the flexing issue they are fixing, I've noticed that several brands of 5 1/2 drives have trouble sliding into the front enclosure. I have a Koolance 401X2 and I had to jimmy it in to make it work and it slightly displaces both the power switch and the usb panel (the gaps between the devices bow slightly). I also had to shave off a bit of the plastic on the bottom of the tray that looks like wedges designed to fit slightly smaller drives in snugly. The other thing that the case could use are DIY 90 degree PCI-E GPU connectors...or some way to manage the cabling going to the larger GPU cards. As to mod makers out there...the smaller the case, the less modding you can do...there are only a few ways to work configuration w/this case (unless you go hog wild w/your Dremel Tool) and and that's usually the trade-off with smaller form factors.

As to options...side panel options would be nice...window v. mesh, etc. I also took a drill to my window and made a nice wave pattern with varying sizes of drill bits...screwed up the larger holes but you could easily do something decorative with that.

None of these are major issues though...I love my case...when everything is put together right it looks like the tiny mechanical marvel it is...all that computing power crammed into a small enclosure. HooRah!


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> hoping that someone outshines my 250Devastator!


That is pretty subjective, no? I am sure the bulk of the people here feel they have one that does "outshine" yours.


----------



## Torvi

i honestly think that so far devastator is top 1 build so far







also looking for something new that will push modding further


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> *COME ON GUYS!*
> 
> I keep checking this forum everyday hoping that someone outshines my 250Devastator!
> 
> Really looking forward to seeing what mods other people do!


What is there to outshine? The outrageously overpriced GPU?


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> What is there to outshine? The outrageously overpriced GPU?


why the hate, it's his money he spent not yours







and we are talking about whole build not just parts. GoGo guys take down that dev


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> What is there to outshine? The outrageously overpriced GPU?
> 
> 
> 
> why the hate, it's his money he spent not yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we are talking about whole build not just parts. GoGo guys take down that dev
Click to expand...

No hate, just asking


----------



## skupey

Does anyone use Sapphire Toxic r9 270x in this case?


----------



## kamikazemonkey

If you're asking if t
It fits... I think it does.... I have a seen a 295x2 and my 7970 vapor-x with the stock cooler inside!


----------



## skupey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikazemonkey*
> 
> If you're asking if t
> It fits... I think it does.... I have a seen a 295x2 and my 7970 vapor-x with the stock cooler inside!


the dimension card is 32 cm long







, but the case size only 30.5 cm long


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gruffle*
> 
> Bitfenix make some great 200mm fans in both non led and multiple LED colors. Check out Bitfenix Spectre Pro series. NZXT do as well but they use to have an unusual fan hole setup. They might have rectified this.
> 
> Are you using a H100i? You may have to double check compatibility with the 25mm 200mm fans. Bitfenix has some that are 20mm.
> 
> I think someone from this thread managed to make it all fit.


I got one of these to fit with an H100i and a MSI Z87I GAMING AC, but I had to leave out 2 of the rad mounting screws after finding the one spot the rad would fit. The hose/rad connections will need to be oriented toward the back of the case, where mobo connectors might get in the way.


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Glad to see that in the hall of "mods" there is a case without mods on it... (change gpu cooler is to mod a case?)

Remember members, if your build don't likes Torvi, forget about shine around here....

Sorry, but I have to say it, not for your comments about my build (what the hell, yes a little bit if for that) ... Is that I really don't like the attitude that you take to classified the other people's hard work (less counting that it's my first time on everything) .

I will not continue with this comments, but I'm not really happy with this friendly discrimination things....

On other things....
I was curious to see if exists another case similar to ours people, and have to say that there is no other one that u can put a 120 and a 140 rads with a itx horizontal(and vertical), at least not with this size...
Really happy with the case (and really difficult to work on that minimum dpace)


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikazemonkey*
> 
> Glad to see that in the hall of "mods" there is a case without mods on it... (change gpu cooler is to mod a case?)


Well...It's not titled Hall of '_Case_' Mods...I assumed he meant all modifications in general (including the components used).


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikazemonkey*
> 
> Glad to see that in the hall of "mods" there is a case without mods on it... (change gpu cooler is to mod a case?)
> 
> Remember members, if your build don't likes Torvi, forget about shine around here....
> 
> Sorry, but I have to say it, not for your comments about my build (what the hell, yes a little bit if for that) ... Is that I really don't like the attitude that you take to classified the other people's hard work (less counting that it's my first time on everything) .
> 
> I will not continue with this comments, but I'm not really happy with this friendly discrimination things....
> 
> On other things....
> I was curious to see if exists another case similar to ours people, and have to say that there is no other one that u can put a 120 and a 140 rads with a itx horizontal(and vertical), at least not with this size...
> Really happy with the case (and really difficult to work on that minimum dpace)


*
i asked in one of the post all members of the club to send me their bulids, only 2 were bothered to send them.*

Also agree with nwkreps post, it's not said "case" mods there. if you want ur build to be in there, send me pics+specs over pm.


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Ok, I take note; it's for anything you mod outside or inside the case.
Then I apologize for that....
Take note also for the PM.

Thanks


----------



## javaneze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikazemonkey*
> 
> i have attached an acrylic panel to the whole side.
> If you're guessing how, niodimium magnets, little and powerful


I'm not a fun of UV lighting.
If you are open to suggestions, I think some subtle white lighting would be more flattering for the hardware.

Loving the front panel mod. Makes it really unique and subwoofer-like.
Is it just decor, or have you opened a hole behind it for airflow?

I also like your side window idea, looks nice, as if there isn't any.


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javaneze*
> 
> I'm not a fun of UV lighting.
> If you are open to suggestions, I think some subtle white lighting would be more flattering for the hardware.
> 
> Loving the front panel mod. Makes it really unique and subwoofer-like.
> Is it just decor, or have you opened a hole behind it for airflow?
> 
> I also like your side window idea, looks nice, as if there isn't any.


It's not Uv, its purple leds.... Really love purple; and considering it took me mopre than 8 years of problems withs shops an d lot of pain, in my mind I call it "purple pain" LOL
Ans yes it's functional the blow hole... I drill a 125mm hole for the 140mm fan and dropped the temps a little bit.

Thanks for the coments pal.

Really want to see the other rigs! Less talk more pics!


----------



## omrheadshoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> hoping that someone outshines my 250Devastator!
> 
> 
> 
> That is pretty subjective, no? I am sure the bulk of the people here feel they have one that does "outshine" yours.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> hoping that someone outshines my 250Devastator!
> 
> 
> 
> That is pretty subjective, no? I am sure the bulk of the people here feel they have one that does "outshine" yours.
Click to expand...

I am merely referring to hoping someone beating mine in my opinion. I personally think that mine is the best looking. However I am hoping that someone comes up with a better looking 250d, once again in my opinion.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> I am merely referring to hoping someone beating mine in my opinion. I personally think that mine is the best looking. However I am hoping that someone comes up with a better looking 250d, once again in my opinion.


I like how clean your build came out man, however the only thing that stands out is that emblem, cutout on the top, and acrylic tubing, everything else is pretty cookie cutter for this case. I want to see something spectacular with some actual modding and efficient use of space. Overall great job!


----------



## jsx821

Some people take this way too seriously, and don't realize that looks are all subjective. Your build is very nice omrheadshoto, however, the aesthetics in your case just isn't my thing. Maybe I'm just old (is late 20's too old?







). Aside from the minor cynicism, I appreciate the effort, enthusiasm, and $ you have put into your build. I for one have the cash and effort, but no desire to do the same. Personally, I'm all about #'s and performance. Kind of like an old beat up Volkswagen painted in ***** brown, but pushing 400hp to the wheels on a 4 cylinder. Come to think of it maybe this is why I have Noctua's in my 250D. ***** brown noctua's all day


----------



## omrheadshoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> I am merely referring to hoping someone beating mine in my opinion. I personally think that mine is the best looking. However I am hoping that someone comes up with a better looking 250d, once again in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> I like how clean your build came out man, however the only thing that stands out is that emblem, cutout on the top, and acrylic tubing, everything else is pretty cookie cutter for this case. I want to see something spectacular with some actual modding and efficient use of space. Overall great job!
Click to expand...

There are 3 major window mods, full professional car body paint job. I have alas cut precision holes in the bottom of the case to allow for the cable to be routed under the case and tied down nicely. There are plans for possible future mods but for now there a a nice amount of mods thus far.


----------



## omrheadshoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Some people take this way too seriously, and don't realize that looks are all subjective. Your build is very nice omrheadshoto, however, the aesthetics in your case just isn't my thing. Maybe I'm just old (is late 20's too old?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Aside from the minor cynicism, I appreciate the effort, enthusiasm, and $ you have put into your build. I for one have the cash and effort, but no desire to do the same. Personally, I'm all about #'s and performance. Kind of like an old beat up Volkswagen painted in ***** brown, but pushing 400hp to the wheels on a 4 cylinder. Come to think of it maybe this is why I have Noctua's in my 250D. ***** brown noctua's all day


I have the maximum amount of ram and the highest speed. One if the best and most powerful consumer CPU's and the most powerful single GPU graphics card on the market. All of this raw power with awesome temps. My mods and aesthetics has not Impeded on the power in any way shape or form.

This PC is perfect for both sides of the fence. Looks stunning and the power is shocking.


----------



## Jared2608

Will this case work with modular power supplies?


----------



## Torvi

ofc it will, this case imho will fit even those beastly 1200acx psu's


----------



## Jared2608

That's good news, but the not good news is that now I'm torn between this and the Bitfenix Prodigy...How am I supposed to get this build started if I can't make up my mind on the case...


----------



## Torvi

ive had bitfenix before. If you wanna go coolingspree with custom watercooling kit, you should pick bitfenix as it has much more space inside, you still can do waterkit on 250d tho just look at the devastator on first post.

In my own opinion i really hated bitfenix case, for what it is it's totally oversized and also it's inner design is rather poor. Ive had problems with successfull fitting in non modular psu with bitfenix also, airflow in bitfenix is rather fine if you go with meshes on side panels not windows but worry about dust as bitfenix supply you only with dustfilter for psu slot, all other vents are unprotected







which is a big fail for the price they want.

If you are into more compact stuff but the one that can handle 240x aio cooler, 250d is more viable option for you. Also air vent is fine, all vents except rear are protected with filters on magnetic stripes so they are easy to unmount clean and mount in again. Inner design is also much better, hdd case is not blocking anything (unlike for bitfenix which you need to unmount half of it to fit full sized gpu) You get 2 hdd and 2 ssd trays next to the psu so it's not visible and easy to fit. On the other hand it might feel a little too crampled inside but since you get modular psu it shouldnt be of so much a problem.

Again it's up to you. Tho my vote is for 250d, totally in love with that case.


----------



## Jared2608

Yeah at most I would mount an H100 or H100i which I have read will fit. And the one thing that the 250D has going for it is that it can mount a 240mm AIO and still keep the optical drive. It's about the same price as the Prodigy so I think I might look into it.


----------



## Torvi

yeah 250d wins so much in inner design over bitfenix







im not too sure but i think h100 have abit fatter rad than h100i and also it's outdated. Get h100i instead of h100.

Ps dunno if it's only me or others had this problem too but mounting properly h100i on cpu is a little bit gimmicky, you have to screw it really thight or either it wont reach cpu properly and you should do it in proper order.

Screw it medium so screws will hold it in place then tighten it really hard by the order i post here


----------



## Jared2608

Thanks for the heads up. I was also looking at the CoolerMaster 240 AIO. Seems to get good reviews and it's actually very well priced here.


----------



## sonic2911

in love with my CUBE


----------



## Torvi

what is this cpu cooler and what temps you get with it?


----------



## sonic2911

thermailright axp-100 muscle, idle around 30*, full load i haven't tested yet, installing windows now


----------



## Torvi

post us results and oc mate, im thinking about freeing up some space in my case and going for air cooling on cpu so i might get same cpu cooler if the temps with like 4.2 will stay around 80 with this cooler on full load


----------



## FuzzDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> Ps dunno if it's only me or others had this problem too but mounting properly h100i on cpu is a little bit gimmicky, you have to screw it really tight or either it wont reach cpu properly and you should do it in proper order.
> 
> Screw it medium so screws will hold it in place then tighten it really hard by the order i post here


When i put mine together the mounting screws were loose until I put the CPU block on and tightened it up...was strange...at first I thought it was a design flaw (maybe it is) but I read where others had the same issue so I continued and yes, although I was concerned, everything tightened up as I screwed down the CPU and temps have been fine.

The other thing I forgot to mention as a design limitation in earlier posts...the hard/SSD drive area BEGS to have connectors already in place...a backplane like in a server. It's a serious PITA to run power cables to them when all four slots are filled...they are so close together I ended up mounting one upside down. I'll bet that would be a cool DIY project to try.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> There are 3 major window mods, full professional car body paint job. I have alas cut precision holes in the bottom of the case to allow for the cable to be routed under the case and tied down nicely. There are plans for possible future mods but for now there a a nice amount of mods thus far.


That's it you're good in my book! More pictures!


----------



## Jeronbernal

Hey guys, i'm starting a new build with the 250D, and i have a few questions, i just picked it up earlier today, and im trying to picture some things in my head but measurements wise having a hard time.

from what i've seen in posts a 240 30mm rad will fit fine with 25mm fans, correct? i'm going to be using the Z87 Impact, and curious if it'll have clearance issues, from the pics seems that it won't, or was any modification done?

also, will a 2x80mm rad fit in the rear above the IO port?

also, Radiator wise, with clearance in the front, i have a alphacool 120m ut60, will i have issues with clearance with just push or pull?

thank's guys for your help

heres my pic to join the club


----------



## skyn3t

Is that mean anything









Cpu to be announced
Corsair 250D - mini Itx
Corsair H80i
Evga z87 Stinger
GTX 560Ti " it may be replaced with a 750 Ti or 760"








G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB
CORSAIR CXM 450W


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> post us results and oc mate, im thinking about freeing up some space in my case and going for air cooling on cpu so i might get same cpu cooler if the temps with like 4.2 will stay around 80 with this cooler on full load


lol, it's xeon bro, can't OC


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Is that mean anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i5 25k
> Corsair 250D - mini Itx
> Corsair H80i
> Evga Z77 Stinger
> GTX 560Ti " it may be replaced with a 750 Ti or 760"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB
> CORSAIR CXM 450W
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hold the phone! Box says Z77 List says Z77, but the photo shows Z87. What gives?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Hold the phone! Box says Z77 List says Z77, but the photo shows Z87. What gives?


z87







cuz i got the z77 also


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Hey guys, i'm starting a new build with the 250D, and i have a few questions, i just picked it up earlier today, and im trying to picture some things in my head but measurements wise having a hard time.
> 
> from what i've seen in posts a 240 30mm rad will fit fine with 25mm fans, correct? i'm going to be using the Z87 Impact, and curious if it'll have clearance issues, from the pics seems that it won't, or was any modification done?
> 
> also, will a 2x80mm rad fit in the rear above the IO port?
> 
> also, Radiator wise, with clearance in the front, i have a alphacool 120m ut60, will i have issues with clearance with just push or pull?
> 
> thank's guys for your help
> 
> heres my pic to join the club


anybody?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> anybody?










now we are two .


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now we are two .


Lol we run into each other everywhere


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Lol we run into each other everywhere


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> anybody?


You'll have no issue with just push or pull, the clearance from the front to the motherboard tray is about 12cm so your 60mm + 25mm fan will be just fine .
push/pull is also achievable , though it'll be too cramped for proper cable management .

Works4me


----------



## Jeronbernal

thank you! i really appreciate the info!


----------



## javaneze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> from what i've seen in posts a 240 30mm rad will fit fine with 25mm fans, correct? i'm going to be using the Z87 Impact, and curious if it'll have clearance issues, from the pics seems that it won't, or was any modification done?
> 
> also, will a 2x80mm rad fit in the rear above the IO port?
> 
> also, Radiator wise, with clearance in the front, i have a alphacool 120m ut60, will i have issues with clearance with just push or pull?


No one in this thread has tried a 2x80 rad so far, it's possible but not if you pair it with a 2x120 on the side.
Not enough clearance unless you leave the 240 rad with only one fan towards the front.

No modification has taken place space wise, so what you've already seen from the pics in this thread is pretty much what you get.


----------



## Pioghaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Hey guys, i'm starting a new build with the 250D, and i have a few questions, i just picked it up earlier today, and im trying to picture some things in my head but measurements wise having a hard time.
> 
> from what i've seen in posts a 240 30mm rad will fit fine with 25mm fans, correct? i'm going to be using the Z87 Impact, and curious if it'll have clearance issues, from the pics seems that it won't, or was any modification done?
> 
> also, will a 2x80mm rad fit in the rear above the IO port?
> 
> also, Radiator wise, with clearance in the front, i have a alphacool 120m ut60, will i have issues with clearance with just push or pull?
> 
> thank's guys for your help
> 
> heres my pic to join the club


Yes it will fit.. I would recommend a XFLOW type radiator if you wish to use Z87 Impact WIFI feature as a standard radiator may obstruct the port. Also I've found you have to remove the bottom radiator bracket (the radiator still sits snug and won't move - Thats with using a Black Ice Nemesis which is 292mm x 133mm x 29.6mm ((LxWxH)) - this will give you plenty of clearance from the Motherboard. I personally would skip on the 2x80mm - but it would fit but obstruct a lot of the motherboard.

.. almost forgot - heres a tip:

When mounting fans to the radiator in push (I think thats the right term?) use the long screws supplied with the radiator on the top mounting holes - Use shorter ones (that is if your radiator comes with any) on the bottom mounting holes - see photo below:






I found that if you use long screws on all the mounts you'll possibly get the screw touching the riser on Z87 Impact. Which i guess isn't good but don't quote me on that.

The second photo will give you an idea on the space left if mounting a radiator in the front. I decided not to use that method as I am mounting a front bay res' and I wasn't keen on having warm/hot air being blown into the system as i'm only using 16FPI radiators and 1450rpm fans for quietness - albeit the Black Ice Nemesis 240 GTS XFlow has 1000W TDP - and I'm mounting an EVGA GeForce GTX 780Ti Superclock ACX (03G-P4-2884-KR) TDP around 250W (stock) and an Intel I7 4770K TDP around 84W (stock) the photo is of a 140mm Black Ice nemesis GTS in Push/Pull.


----------



## skyn3t

some sneak pick from my craftbox








just finished the sleeving on the 24pin and 8pin now i need to work on the both pci-e 6pin


----------



## Jared2608

Craftbox...I like it


----------



## Souperhans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Hey guys, i'm starting a new build with the 250D, and i have a few questions, i just picked it up earlier today, and im trying to picture some things in my head but measurements wise having a hard time.
> 
> from what i've seen in posts a 240 30mm rad will fit fine with 25mm fans, correct? i'm going to be using the Z87 Impact, and curious if it'll have clearance issues, from the pics seems that it won't, or was any modification done?
> 
> also, will a 2x80mm rad fit in the rear above the IO port?
> 
> also, Radiator wise, with clearance in the front, i have a alphacool 120m ut60, will i have issues with clearance with just push or pull?
> 
> thank's guys for your help
> 
> heres my pic to join the club


I'm slowly building my 250D, too. It's a tricky to find the room for everything in that solid, little box.









I would say that if you're not willing to mod either the radiator, the case or the fans, a 30 mm radiator + 25 mm fans won't fit properly with a Z87 Impact. It'll be about 3 mm or so too wide. This is probably my major complaint with the case design. In other ways, I really like the idea about the design, but if it was just a centimetre or so wider, a lot of things would've been much easier for a custom loop.







Well, I'm considering getting a 27 mm rad for that space, though another option is getting narrower fans like the Prolimatech 15 mm slim fans. I've found, you really need to be creative with this case, but I kind of like that.









I also considered a 160 mm radiator above the I/O shield, but if you mount it on the inside I would double check if there is enough room for your graphics card, and a 160 mounted inside definitely conflicts with the 240 mm space.

You should be fine with your front radiator and depending on how long your PSU is, you might even get away with push+pull with that.


----------



## Torvi

hope you get done with your 250d fast so we can see some new loops


----------



## Jeronbernal

Hehe, me too, I've got most of the stuff, ie. Ram, two of the radiator, pump tubing fittings, power supply among other things, I'm just kind of stuck on the mobo decision. As of right now there is two Asus itx boards for me to choose from, Asus impact z87, or Asus z97i plus. I'd prefer to do a z97 build just because I don't want to have multiple z87 builds. Issue is the plus doesn't seem to have alot of the impact features, but does have m.2 ngff on the backside, but also doesn't have a full board block, but the plus side to that, is I do have a extra Ek supremacy I could use to save some money.

What do you guys think? Z97i plus or Asus vi impact z87?


----------



## Pioghaid

Early Days for the Z97i - if you can source one then by all means but as you say the features on the ASUS one seem 'limited' (guess thats a valid term)... the MSI one looks a little better but I find there motherboard layouts a little perplexing. I'd wait till they release reviews and them compare the pro's and con's.

Also the M.2 form factor SSDs are limited to a small few manufactures - at the moment at least. I was looking at some info on them as they fit the Z87 impact but it seemed not worth my while - well not yet anyway... something I guess I'll revisit in 6 -12 months.


----------



## Jeronbernal

A friend of mine who works at frys in the customer service department, he told me that alot of msi boards get returned, I've only had one msi board, the gaming g45, wasn't a big fan of it, I'll upload a pic of it in a bit when I get home e
and show you my issues with it XD let's just say the pcb wasn't the best quality.

I've never used a asrock, or gigabyte board other than one that came with a hp envy I had last year, any recommendations? I really enjoy Asus boards though, that's for sure


----------



## itbesandrodoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> A friend of mine who works at frys in the customer service department, he told me that alot of msi boards get returned, I've only had one msi board, the gaming g45, wasn't a big fan of it, I'll upload a pic of it in a bit when I get home e
> and show you my issues with it XD let's just say the pcb wasn't the best quality.
> 
> I've never used a asrock, or gigabyte board other than one that came with a hp envy I had last year, any recommendations? I really enjoy Asus boards though, that's for sure


Maximus impact is loaded with features


----------



## Jeronbernal

Just checking... But from what I remember z87 works with haswell refresh, but not the haswell Devils Canyon right?


----------



## No Hands 55

I'm having the same issue. Can't decide if I should wait on z97 impact and if the m.2 ssds are worth it and if I should get haswell or the refresh or what...


----------



## Jeronbernal

Do you currently have a PC? Can it do the things you want?

I know the z97s will run broadwell and Devils Canyon, but I don't know if z87 will. I hear they won't atleast broadwell for sure, but any idea about Devils Canyon?

If your oc'ing Wait for Devils Canyon unless your going to Delid. But beware don't use a blade like I did or you'll end up with 2 broken 4770ks like me


----------



## Torvi

i would wait for 97s also msi are garbarge, had 2 and bricked them in 3 months, z87 chipset. now steady and happily owning gigabyte board, much better.


----------



## No Hands 55

I think I'll just get a haswell refresh(devils canyon) and a cheap board until z97 impact comes out. Then I can upgrade to broadwell with my z97 impact, as long as it is the same feature loaded board like z87 impact


----------



## Jeronbernal

devils canyon isnt out until q3 X_X

unless you want to get a locked 4790 regular haswell refresh X__X


----------



## No Hands 55

Nah yeah I'll be waiting for k version of the refresh. So is z97 the motherboards and chipset for broadwell? And it will just work with the refresh?


----------



## Blackspots

If you want more (Wikipedia links):
Haswell Supports both 8x and 9x series chipsets
Broadwell Supports only 9x series chipsets
Skylake Supports future 10x series chipsets

My intention is to get the Asus Maximus VII Gene (or Impact) and use a Haswell 4770K on it, most likely, the Haswell refresh (That would be the 4790K then).

Evidently, the unlocked Haswell refresh, Devil's Canyon will be out in June: Devil's Canyon Unlocked CPUs


----------



## sonic2911

i will wait for skylake and ddr4 :v


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> i will wait for skylake and ddr4 :v


That'll be my next upgrade in 2016, after I complete this one.

BTW:
See more here


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Do you currently have a PC? Can it do the things you want?
> 
> I know the z97s will run broadwell and Devils Canyon, but I don't know if z87 will. I hear they won't atleast broadwell for sure, but any idea about Devils Canyon?
> 
> If your oc'ing Wait for Devils Canyon unless your going to Delid. But beware don't use a blade like I did or you'll end up with 2 broken 4770ks like me
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


next time use my method it is 100% fail proof.

Guide - i7 3770k / 4770k get's LapPeD & DeliddeD.


----------



## Jeronbernal

XD the first delid attempt i actually used a vice, and the cpu flexed out, and fell, so i just tried using a razer both times after, second time i knicked it barely on the PCB. was pretty PO'd lol, ill try your guide tomorrow when i pick up another 4770k, gonna try it for my mini ITX build


----------



## kolo7127

Looks like the 4790K version will be base clock of 4.0 turbo @ 4.4. See this thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1488833/coolaler-haswell-dc-4790k-to-feature-4ghz-base-clock-up-to-4-4ghz-turbo

I've seen this on couple of other sites this morning too while trying to find a release date. Looks like they've already overclocked it for you. It would appear 5.0 shouldn't be hard to achieve. I just hope the info is accurate.


----------



## Jeronbernal

After reading skyn3t s delidding guide, wish me luck delidding the third attempt lol


----------



## sonic2911

another flaw of 250d?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> another flaw of 250d?


When I had this case, that was a problem with mine. I had to bend the panel a bit to get it to fit properly.

Then I had another issue where the top panel would leave a gap when screwed on. I had to bend the right back end of the case slightly outward and it corrected the issue. Not sure what happened here with the 250D in terms of QC.

I'm still hoping for a 150D around the size of the Silverstone SG08, but maybe a little wider where you can fit an ATX PSU in there as an option....


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> After reading skyn3t s delidding guide, wish me luck delidding the third attempt lol


3rd attempt? Wow.. that's rough.. It's not that hard man- just take your time.
Go rent a $20 vice at home depot and hammer away.

Edit: just read your old post that said you delidded using vice already. Be sure to get a vice with some 'teeth' on that sucker. Mine took one or two good smacks and it was done with. Just can't believe this is your third time







... Good luck


----------



## Jeronbernal

XD i just did it, had lady luck on my side, this time i opted out of the vice, and used two wood blocks, much better IMO atleast for me XD 

anyone have any idea when the maximus vii impact will be released?

how later after the maximus vi hero did the maximus vii impact release?


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> XD i just did it, had lady luck on my side, this time i opted out of the vice, and used two wood blocks, much better IMO atleast for me XD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> anyone have any idea when the maximus vii impact will be released?
> 
> how later after the maximus vi hero did the maximus vii impact release?


Its mentioned Asus will say something about it in June at Computex in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1487530/asus-z97-republic-of-gamers-motherboard-owners-club
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> Looks like the 4790K version will be base clock of 4.0 turbo @ 4.4. See this thread
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1488833/coolaler-haswell-dc-4790k-to-feature-4ghz-base-clock-up-to-4-4ghz-turbo
> 
> I've seen this on couple of other sites this morning too while trying to find a release date. Looks like they've already overclocked it for you. It would appear 5.0 shouldn't be hard to achieve. I just hope the info is accurate.


Oh, that's definitely VERY cool. Will be a nice jump from my Intel Celeron G1610 2.6GHz CPU


----------



## Jeronbernal

anyone
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pioghaid*
> 
> Yes it will fit.. I would recommend a XFLOW type radiator if you wish to use Z87 Impact WIFI feature as a standard radiator may obstruct the port. Also I've found you have to remove the bottom radiator bracket (the radiator still sits snug and won't move - Thats with using a Black Ice Nemesis which is 292mm x 133mm x 29.6mm ((LxWxH)) - this will give you plenty of clearance from the Motherboard. I personally would skip on the 2x80mm - but it would fit but obstruct a lot of the motherboard.
> 
> .. almost forgot - heres a tip:
> 
> When mounting fans to the radiator in push (I think thats the right term?) use the long screws supplied with the radiator on the top mounting holes - Use shorter ones (that is if your radiator comes with any) on the bottom mounting holes - see photo below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that if you use long screws on all the mounts you'll possibly get the screw touching the riser on Z87 Impact. Which i guess isn't good but don't quote me on that.
> 
> The second photo will give you an idea on the space left if mounting a radiator in the front. I decided not to use that method as I am mounting a front bay res' and I wasn't keen on having warm/hot air being blown into the system as i'm only using 16FPI radiators and 1450rpm fans for quietness - albeit the Black Ice Nemesis 240 GTS XFlow has 1000W TDP - and I'm mounting an EVGA GeForce GTX 780Ti Superclock ACX (03G-P4-2884-KR) TDP around 250W (stock) and an Intel I7 4770K TDP around 84W (stock) the photo is of a 140mm Black Ice nemesis GTS in Push/Pull.


heya, so was the reason for not keeping the bottom bracket on the side 240 rad because the nemesis was too wide, or was it because the mobo was touching?

thanks


----------



## Pioghaid

..removing the bottom bracket gives you a few mm to play with as the Black Ice Nemesis GTS is 29.6mm (30mm) thin compared with 27mm on the H100i. So in answer to your question I would have to say for both.

I will upload some photos tomorrow when I mount the motherboard.

Also due to the height of the Nemesis GTS you can get away with removing the bracket as the radiator sits snug and doesn't move about.

Just found these photos I'd taken but I shall take some a little later with the motherboard fitted once I've placed the EK Water Blocks EK-FB ASUS M6i - Nickel.




Its taken me longer than I would have liked to do the cable management and installing the Corsair Link setup.


----------



## sonic2911

Got 2 pieces from corsair.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> Got 2 pieces from corsair.


What are those things?


----------



## sonic2911

the shim for vga. It's used to fix the bend issue of mobo


----------



## deadkid5

Have you guys ever had a hard time mounting the maximus impact on this case?


----------



## FuzzDad

I didn't...just be aware that due to the nature of the case you really do need to plan out your wiring BEFORE you tighten anything down. I have lots of wires and cabling going under the H100i radiator/fan combo on the opposite side of the GPU...so figure out your build sequence and take into account how you need to cable it to meet your requirements.

Also...the wiring becomes a bit of a birds nest under the drive bay if you don't plan...and finally I would recommend using a modular PSU.


----------



## Jeronbernal

ive noticed the same thjing about the wiring, which is actually why i'm turning my pumps molex or any molex i use into sata, and pretty much just shortening all the wires X_X my ATX cables is going to be like 3 inches long lmao


----------



## deadkid5

No I mean when you screw the motherboard into the standoffs, the io shield is too thick pushing the motherboard and can't get the holes to line up with the standoffs even when the io shield is seated well


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> Got 2 pieces from corsair.


Did you have to email them for it, or how did, you get it? Is it sort of like a factory recall fix?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Alright guys. Want to fix the motherboard bowing?
> 
> Corsair Shaman has posted detailed instructions on this Corsair's forum on how to open a ticket and request the new "booster piece" that will fix the issue. It will be mailed it out free of charge. And apparently will be incorporated into the newer 250D's for future production.
> I just submitted mine 20 mins ago. Click on link below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127904&page=2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Did you have to email them for it, or how did, you get it? Is it sort of like a factory recall fix?


Use the link above and follow the instructions there.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Anyone try using a Alphacool ST30 in the 250D? it's not X-Flow, but it is 30mm, just curious if it'll work, i really dont want to buy another radiator X__X, i have both my 120 and 240 alphacools, don't think i'll be able to return them either


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Did you have to email them for it, or how did, you get it? Is it sort of like a factory recall fix?


I submitted a ticket then chat with them, then they sent me these pieces


----------



## Gruffle

I chose the 250D for my new build!

Devils canyon and a MARS 760!


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> I submitted a ticket then chat with them, then they sent me these pieces


I was the first person to send my ticket in.. I live in Santa Barbara, CA. Not too far away from them.. Still waiting


----------



## Pioghaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> anyone
> heya, so was the reason for not keeping the bottom bracket on the side 240 rad because the nemesis was too wide, or was it because the mobo was touching?
> 
> thanks


Here is a few photos with the motherboard fitted:





Ooops should have multi-quoted ... ahhh poop!


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> I was the first person to send my ticket in.. I live in Santa Barbara, CA. Not too far away from them.. Still waiting


should contact them after 2 days u submitted the ticket. I chatted with them then show the proof of purchase and they sent me.


----------



## javaneze

Has anyone found a way to successfully sleeve the front USB 3.0 cable?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pioghaid*
> 
> Here is a few photos with the motherboard fitted:


Looks very nice.
You should consider cutting the 5.25 bay in half.
I believe they had that in mind with those middle screw-holes just sitting there.


----------



## Jeronbernal

I sleeved my 3.0 cable, same cable on the 760t, haven't gotten around to doing it on the 250d,

Don't remember the size but when I go to frys tomorrow or day after I'll check what size it was, but remember one thing though... If you're going to use regular sleeving like I did, it'd a high chance that if it could stretch around the bulky header connector, it's a high chance that it won't be able to stretch thin enough for some people's liking, check out my 760t build in my signature, that was probably the thinnest I could stretch it. It also makes it so that the bend radius of the cable is alot worse


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> Got 2 pieces from corsair.


just filled out my rma request about this booster plate. thank you +rep.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pioghaid*
> 
> Here is a few photos with the motherboard fitted:
> 
> Ooops should have multi-quoted ... ahhh poop!


can you tell me what is the clearance between the 250D frame and the water block port IN and OUT I mean the height for the 250D top cover. , I like to know if the KPE will fit on this case. " i believe it will not fit .

the KPE from the PCI-E to the water port has 6".


----------



## Jeronbernal

I pulled the trigger on the impact, should be to me Friday woot


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> I pulled the trigger on the impact, should be to me Friday woot


How much? Can't wait 2-3months for z97 impact? ;p


----------



## Pioghaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> can you tell me what is the clearance between the 250D frame and the water block port IN and OUT I mean the height for the 250D top cover. , I like to know if the KPE will fit on this case. " i believe it will not fit .
> 
> the KPE from the PCI-E to the water port has 6".


.. sorry you want to know the height from the top of the water block to the windowed case lid? I'm afraid I don't know what a KPE is.

Its 123mm from the top of the plexi-acrylic (CPU) water block to the lid of the case - but be aware that the window on the lid has a 6mm lip.

Let me know in more detail what info you require and I'll be happy to advise.

You don't mean by any chance the GFX card water block?



.. and there is a 10mm clearance from the top of the GFX card block to the lid of the case.


----------



## Pioghaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javaneze*
> 
> Looks very nice.
> You should consider cutting the 5.25 bay in half.
> I believe they had that in mind with those middle screw-holes just sitting there.


.. many thanks for your feedback:

I thought about and possibly may do as you say - also I could make a large hole and use a 90 degree compression fitting from the reservoir pump combo unit to connect to the bottom port on the XFlow Radiator. Its tricky due to the ATX power cables.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pioghaid*
> 
> .. sorry you want to know the height from the top of the water block to the windowed case lid? I'm afraid I don't know what a KPE is.
> 
> Its 123mm from the top of the plexi-acrylic (CPU) water block to the lid of the case - but be aware that the window on the lid has a 6mm lip.
> 
> Let me know in more detail what info you require and I'll be happy to advise.
> 
> You don't mean by any chance the GFX card water block?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. and there is a 10mm clearance from the top of the GFX card block to the lid of the case.


got it .


----------



## FatPirate

So my buddy has 250D case and the Asus Maximus VI Impact and he gets front mic static, we tried rma'ing the board and got it replaced, tried his front audio header on his 250D hooked it to his desktop pc and it works no static and the back audio on the impact works good too so it's just the combo of the 250D plus the impact front audio is getting static what else could be causing that?


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> How much? Can't wait 2-3months for z97 impact? ;p


Lol just got it off Newegg, anyone pay for that warranty thing? I figured I didn't because I might replace it down the road, and just use the impact


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> *Hey Everyone!*
> 
> I have finally finished the 250Devastator build!! It has been a huge effort.
> Had a faulty motherboard and faulty pump that got in my way but i soldiered
> through and made it. I hope you like the photos below of it
> 
> Let me know what you all think. Id love to hear your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks


What are you using as a window and how did you create the cutout for it?


----------



## Moondrake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatPirate*
> 
> So my buddy has 250D case and the Asus Maximus VI Impact and he gets front mic static, we tried rma'ing the board and got it replaced, tried his front audio header on his 250D hooked it to his desktop pc and it works no static and the back audio on the impact works good too so it's just the combo of the 250D plus the impact front audio is getting static what else could be causing that?


Had the same problem in the Hadron Air. My guess is that the headers are too close to the CPU cooler. Haven't really tried the front panel since I moved to the 250D, the back I/O's sound output is great.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Baby radiator Lmao


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Baby radiator Lmao
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Uooooh! Its a 80mm one?
Wanna see tle little 250D with one of this!


----------



## Jeronbernal

Haha soon soon, I was going to try and do a 80*2 but I figured it I'll get in the way too much, I can already picture the 80mm get in the way a little bit, but the ek full cover block is pretty short so hopefully it'll work out


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> can you tell me what is the clearance between the 250D frame and the water block port IN and OUT I mean the height for the 250D top cover. , I like to know if the KPE will fit on this case. " i believe it will not fit .
> 
> the KPE from the PCI-E to the water port has 6".


Hi Sky,

I am using a Evga GTX 780 Classified on air and that card is 1-3 mm away from top. The only way to use the 2 x 8-pin connectors is with this I found off eBay I should get it in soon to see if it works. So I think the KPE is alot taller then my card 11x5 my card is 10.5x 4.4
And thank you for your awesome bios's both of my cards run at 1300 on air @ 1.25




Does anyone know on what EVGA reference GTX 780 ti card will fit in this case with a waterblock? My Hydro's are to tall.

Thanks


----------



## Jeronbernal

Looks like the ek wb fits, I'll let you know when i try it out today or tomorrow


----------



## Pioghaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Hi Sky,
> 
> Does anyone know on what EVGA reference GTX 780 ti card will fit in this case with a waterblock? My Hydro's are to tall.
> 
> Thanks


I've mounted a EVGA GeForce GTX 780Ti Superclock ACX (03G-P4-2884-KR) with an EK-FC780 GTX Ti Reinforcer, EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Nickel Waterblock (which has the IN/OUT ports raised ((see photo below)) and EK-FC780 GTX Ti Backplate and it fits ok. (see my earlier posts)



You could even use an EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Nickel (Original CSQ) which would give you more space above the card - BUT would be a nightmare to tube up as you'd need 90 degree fittings and would take some planing.



I do recall that those style water blocks do come with a matching link block (see photos below) which adds just 8mm to the height of the water block and gives you top IN/OUT ports.


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pioghaid*
> 
> I've mounted a EVGA GeForce GTX 780Ti Superclock ACX (03G-P4-2884-KR) with an EK-FC780 GTX Ti Reinforcer, EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Nickel Waterblock (which has the IN/OUT ports raised ((see photo below)) and EK-FC780 GTX Ti Backplate and it fits ok. (see my earlier posts)
> 
> 
> 
> You could even use an EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Nickel (Original CSQ) which would give you more space above the card - BUT would be a nightmare to tube up as you'd need 90 degree fittings and would take some planing.
> 
> 
> 
> I do recall that those style water blocks do come with a matching link block (see photos below) which adds just 8mm to the height of the water block and gives you top IN/OUT ports.
> 
> ]


Thanks for the reply and if I do go with a new Ti I will use a Swiftech KOMODO-NV Full-Cover Water Block or a XSPC Razor GTX Full Cover Water Block. I also plan on cutting out the GPU intake area and remodding a custom beveled window in replace of it. Maybe even making the top window bigger. Also planning on powder coating it white..

How does your EVGA GeForce GTX 780Ti Superclock ACX (03G-P4-2884-KR) overclock? Is there any super uber bios for it like SKY made for the Classy?
Thanks


----------



## patrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> Have just completed my build, really like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/b/QfJ
> ]


Nice build! make sure to get them riser pieces from the RMA thing CorsairGeorge mentioned way up. I just received mine in a hand written envelope in the mail (It even looked like my hand writing, which spooked me for a hot second...)


----------



## SpartanAL1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Hi Sky,
> 
> I am using a Evga GTX 780 Classified on air and that card is 1-3 mm away from top. The only way to use the 2 x 8-pin connectors is with this I found off eBay I should get it in soon to see if it works. So I think the KPE is alot taller then my card 11x5 my card is 10.5x 4.4
> And thank you for your awesome bios's both of my cards run at 1300 on air @ 1.25


Hi Lu(ky,

I have a 780 Classy also and have managed to squeeze mine into the case with an optical drive! However, the 2 x 8-pin connectors I have are as flat as they can go and the placement of the cable hole in the optical drive tray is bending the card to the point where it's a little uncomfortable to look at (still works fine). I was looking at those exact same low profile connectors on Ebay, could you let me know if they work when they arrive?


----------



## MandragoraSCR

hello there
here is my 250d
i am waiting my low profile 2x8 pin connectors and the sleeved cables from corsair. for my AX850

i7 4770k at Corsair H100i
Asus Maximus Impact
Evga Gtx 780Ti Classy
Ram 2x4 Gskill 1600Mhz CL9 (for now, soon will be corsair's dominator platinum)
PSU Corsair AX850


----------



## SniperGuy

So I just ordered a 250D for myself (SO EXCITED). I've got the H100i waiting on standby,and a 4770k on the way. Probably gonna go with the ASRock Z97 or Z87-itx/ac for the motherboard. I have a 660ti that I'm assuming will fit.

Question I have then is with all that, can I fit exhaust fans in the 80mm slots? And if I wanted to get fancy with lighting, what would you recommend? And with that same build, what's a good use for the optical drive slot if I don't want to use the optical drive? I hear it has issues with the H100i being in there. I saw the PCPartpicker build video and the guy used zip ties. Those the best idea for that cable management? If so, where do I get those, and if not, what's better?

So, what would you all recommend? I'm reading back through but there are quite a few pages and I have a lot of questions! Many thanks!


----------



## Souperhans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperGuy*
> 
> So I just ordered a 250D for myself (SO EXCITED). I've got the H100i waiting on standby,and a 4770k on the way. Probably gonna go with the ASRock Z97 or Z87-itx/ac for the motherboard. I have a 660ti that I'm assuming will fit.
> 
> Question I have then is with all that, can I fit exhaust fans in the 80mm slots? And if I wanted to get fancy with lighting, what would you recommend? And with that same build, what's a good use for the optical drive slot if I don't want to use the optical drive? I hear it has issues with the H100i being in there. I saw the PCPartpicker build video and the guy used zip ties. Those the best idea for that cable management? If so, where do I get those, and if not, what's better?
> 
> So, what would you all recommend? I'm reading back through but there are quite a few pages and I have a lot of questions! Many thanks!


Two 80 mm exhaust fans shouldn't cause an issue with that build even with a radiator fans on the side, but if you don't plan on using an optical drive you could simply remove the tray and mount the radiator with the inlet/outlet towards the front of the case. That way there is definitely no problems with the 80 mm fans being in the way.

You get a couple of zip ties along with the case, and if you plan your cabling a bit, they're probably sufficient. If not, well, loads of stores sell them.


----------



## SniperGuy

Will probably keep the H100i on the side, will grab a better fan for the front, but really tempted by some of the neat lighting solutions. I like the Hue but don't like sacrificing my entire spot for those knobs. The NZXT sleeve lights seem to require a back slot taken by the GPU.


----------



## jsx821

Get the a
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperGuy*
> 
> So I just ordered a 250D for myself (SO EXCITED). I've got the H100i waiting on standby,and a 4770k on the way. Probably gonna go with the ASRock Z97 or Z87-itx/ac for the motherboard. I have a 660ti that I'm assuming will fit.
> 
> Question I have then is with all that, can I fit exhaust fans in the 80mm slots? And if I wanted to get fancy with lighting, what would you recommend? And with that same build, what's a good use for the optical drive slot if I don't want to use the optical drive? I hear it has issues with the H100i being in there. I saw the PCPartpicker build video and the guy used zip ties. Those the best idea for that cable management? If so, where do I get those, and if not, what's better?
> 
> So, what would you all recommend? I'm reading back through but there are quite a few pages and I have a lot of questions! Many thanks!


Get the asus z97-plus. I have the z87-e itx asrock. Its decent but the overclocking features isn't even close compared to asus' UEFI. Customer support sucks. WiFi sucks.


----------



## Badwrench

Changed some things around.

Before:


After:


Added a water 3.0 and some sleeving







Same temps as the TX3, but with no sound (I have the fan running at 1200rpm). Much better.


----------



## Souperhans

The sleeving looks very nice!


----------



## deadkid5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Changed some things around.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Added a water 3.0 and some sleeving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same temps as the TX3, but with no sound (I have the fan running at 1200rpm). Much better.


What temps are you getting during idle and load relative to the ambient temperature


----------



## Anusha

With the 250D, are you better off going with a GPU with a blower-style cooler or a non-blower-style cooler? As the intake is on the side, I guess the latter is the best option with respect to GPU cooling, but would that be a problem for the other components inside the case? If I put an H100i in there (would be mounting two Gentle Typhoon AP-29's on it), which orientation should the rear fans be mounted in? Exhaust or intake? Because AP-29's will be moving so much air, I probably think they should be mounted as intakes. What is your input on this?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadkid5*
> 
> What temps are you getting during idle and load relative to the ambient temperature


25C ambient in my apt. Idle is 32C, with max load during prime at 50C. OC is 3.8ghz - no idle state.

Fan setup now is intake 140mm front Zigmatek running at 1000 rpm, rear 80mm exhaust running at 1700 rpm, and water 3.0 120mm exhaust running at 1000 rpm. I have the case 2 ft. from my head and cannot hear it running.


----------



## Jeronbernal

A little peek at the goodies, after polishing the smaller blocks and DDC top, adding a fan to DDC, the board, and window spot and another successful Delid for myself this time xD


----------



## Jared2608

Do any of you guys know if the PowerColor R9-290 PCS+ will fit in here. It's apparently a triple slot cooling solution so that makes me think it might actually be to wide for this case. My sister might get me my CPU which will mean I have extra money available to put into a more powerful graphics card.


----------



## Jeronbernal

There is only two pcie doors on the rear, you could make it work if you're watercooling and choose a different io bracket


----------



## skupey

anyone use Asrock z97e or Gigabyte z97n in this case?


----------



## Jared2608

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> There is only two pcie doors on the rear, you could make it work if you're watercooling and choose a different io bracket


Thanks, guess I'll need to find a dual slot solution. Too bad because the Powercolor card is very well priced. Any recommendations on a R9-290 with decent cooling that will fit in the 250D?


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The dust filter thing is being evaluated by our QC team for root cause. We need to determine if the adhesive is failing due to time, temperature, or some other materials issue, and then modify the adhesive. As of yet we have not replicated it but we have some returned filters that have the issue from some customers so we will evaluate them. Once we have a fix I'll mention it here and provide those with the problem with new filters.


Any updates with regards to this? I would also like to mention that some of use received one shim and others have gotten two. The confusion now is; how many are we meant to use at any given time?


----------



## Torvi

rooting dust filter? just *** u do with it. i occassionaly clean it under water and havent rooted.


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> Any updates with regards to this? I would also like to mention that some of use received one shim and others have gotten two. The confusion now is; how many are we meant to use at any given time?


Got my shims today, yes shims with an 's'. Received 2, one extra in case I screw it up?


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> Got my shims today, yes shims with an 's'. Received 2, one extra in case I screw it up?


I received 2 as well. I put one in and checked the mounting, it was still too high, so I just put the 2nd one right on top of the first, and now it is perfect. I think some people may only need one, while others may need 2.


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Thanks, guess I'll need to find a dual slot solution. Too bad because the Powercolor card is very well priced. Any recommendations on a R9-290 with decent cooling that will fit in the 250D?


Almost everything fits : Sapphire's TRI-X , gigabyte , MSI's twinfrozer ....

My Tri-x fits perfectly ( it's now water cooled but it fits non the less )

Works4me


----------



## Jeronbernal

finally got a few of the blocks/top polished and on







and my atx cable finished sleeving the tiny thing, i think in total the atx cable is only 6-7" lol


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> I received 2 as well. I put one in and checked the mounting, it was still too high, so I just put the 2nd one right on top of the first, and now it is perfect. I think some people may only need one, while others may need 2.


This was a response from my Corsair Ticket.

Created By: Henry TS (5/19/2014 4:23 PM)
Hello xxxxx,

You are suppose to use only one. We sent two just in case you lose the other one.


----------



## Jared2608

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> Almost everything fits : Sapphire's TRI-X , gigabyte , MSI's twinfrozer ....
> 
> My Tri-x fits perfectly ( it's now water cooled but it fits non the less )
> 
> Works4me


Thanks man. If those fit then I have options, they're more expensive than the Powercolor card but oh well...I like the Asus DirectCU II because it has a back plate, and also the MSI Gaming card because, well it looks fantastic.


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Today I recived my pieces!
From Spain, it took 14 days to arrive... so happy with the service!

PS: I would like to know if there is any chance to buy 250d parts anywhere or I just have to buy another case
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> finally got a few of the blocks/top polished and on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my atx cable finished sleeving the tiny thing, i think in total the atx cable is only 6-7" lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Loving the way it's going..... Wanna see moaaaar!


----------



## Jared2608

According to the PowerColor website the dimensions of the PCS+ 290 is 266.65mm x 111.2mm x 38mm, the Tir-X is 305mm x 111mm x 38mm. Weird because the PCS+ seems much wider than the Sapphire card but if the dimensions on their website are right then I can't see why it won't fit if the Tri-X fits.


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> rooting dust filter? just *** u do with it. i occassionaly clean it under water and havent rooted.


I am not sure what you meant by "rooted". Was this... English?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> This was a response from my Corsair Ticket.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> I received 2 as well. I put one in and checked the mounting, it was still too high, so I just put the 2nd one right on top of the first, and now it is perfect. I think some people may only need one, while others may need 2.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> Got my shims today, yes shims with an 's'. Received 2, one extra in case I screw it up?


George replied to my original post over at the Corsair forums. Regrettably, just as he has done here, he has glossed over the filter updates on both sites. My line of thinking is this; the 250D costs as much (if not more) as the 350D and almost as much as the 450D. The 250D physically uses less materials to create and so I feel what precious few are included should be flawless. The front and PSU filters are top notch yet the ones on the side seem like an afterthought. While I do realize that he did say he would reply when he has a working solution, I do not think that a status update is unreasonable. Especially considering it took a month to solve the board flexing issue.

I would be content with that as it would reassure me (us) that it is still being worked on and not being swept under the rug.


----------



## Jared2608

It is quite expensive for such a small case.


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> I am not sure what you meant by "rooted". Was this... English?


Im glad someone asked... I just thought drunk posting? or some new slang I haven't heard yet?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> George replied to my original post over at the Corsair forums. Regrettably, just as he has done here, he has glossed over the filter updates on both sites. My line of thinking is this; the 250D costs as much (if not more) as the 350D and almost as much as the 450D. The 250D physically uses less materials to create and so I feel what precious few are included should be flawless. The front and PSU filters are top notch yet the ones on the side seem like an afterthought. While I do realize that he did say he would reply when he has a working solution, I do not think that a status update is unreasonable. Especially considering it took a month to solve the board flexing issue.
> 
> I would be content with that as it would reassure me (us) that it is still being worked on and not being swept under the rug.


I'll agree with this, maybe corsair George doesn't spend a lot of time trolling the forums, or maybe he took a vacation







In any case it would be nice for an update on this. Even though it isnt the end of the world, it is rather annoying. I like to clean my filters frequently but am afraid to for the risk of them falling apart. While we are talking filters, it sure would be nice to have one for the rear 80 mm ports too, or at least an option to purchase one.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikazemonkey*
> 
> Today I recived my pieces!
> From Spain, it took 14 days to arrive... so happy with the service!
> 
> PS: I would like to know if there is any chance to buy 250d parts anywhere or I just have to buy another case
> Loving the way it's going..... Wanna see moaaaar!


Haha Thank you







hopefully I get the shims soon, I got a reply on my ticket saying they were shipped out, but I don't remember if I ever typed my address? Lol

If you want check out my build log on my sig =)


----------



## AstonM

Hey all,

Can't find an answer for this anywhere, I know that a r9 290 tri-x will fit, BUT can I also get a 200mm (20mm thick) fan in the front?

Also, any comments on if an R9 290 DirectCU ii will fit with those new shims?

TIA

EDIT: Just ordered a 250D and BitFenix Spectre 200mmx20mm fan. Now to think about the video card.....


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstonM*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Can't find an answer for this anywhere, I know that a r9 290 tri-x will fit, BUT can I also get a 200mm (20mm thick) fan in the front?


As far as i've checked any "non reference" cooler wont fit ( asus , sapphire , gigabyte ) but according to the specs the msi gaming ( the one with the twinfrozer cooling ) would fit as it's only 276mm long ,

That's your only choice if you want to stay air cooled in the 250d with a 200mm front mounted fan .

Works4me


----------



## Jeronbernal

nobody here should get a Xflow 240 radiator instead of a regular U flow radiator for the 250D side if you're putting a radiator in the front aswell. don't do it. just stick with a U flow 240, the front rad will block the port to the side rad. waste of 60 bucks ~_~


----------



## Pioghaid

.. almost finished my build - just finished the drain port. Lighting, temp probe controller, dark smoke acrylic side panel and final cable management to go then I should be ok to start on filling and testing the loop.
This build has been a joy compared to my last build (Bitfenix Prodigy) but seeing as this is my first rigid tube build I'm quite satisfied on how its turned out. Shall post a few more photos on completion.

Quick release drain port:


(easy access when I create an acrylic side panel)


----------



## Torvi

moar watercooled rigs!

btw pardon my english fail, not a native.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Nice drain system, I have a similar stupid with the koolance qd3 for my 760t's rigid acrylic tubing drain also, great idea.

What radiators are you using?

Nice layout aswell =) I just finished fitting my alphacool radiators in, I scrapped the black ice nemesis idea, with the front rad in place Xflow doesn't work so well, just trying to figure out which res I should use for my build, I have a couple spare or order one but have no idea... I am trying to keep the bay empty, and my 80mm rad won't mount correctly because of the video card or on way of tubing, might have to use a alphacool 80mm also instead of the black ice 80mm
Black ice rads


Alphacool rads


----------



## Pioghaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Nice drain system, I have a similar stupid with the koolance qd3 for my 760t's rigid acrylic tubing drain also, great idea.
> 
> What radiators are you using?
> 
> Nice layout aswell =) I just finished fitting my alphacool radiators in, I scrapped the black ice nemesis idea, with the front rad in place Xflow doesn't work so well, just trying to figure out which res I should use for my build, I have a couple spare or order one but have no idea... I am trying to keep the bay empty, and my 80mm rad won't mount correctly because of the video card or on way of tubing, might have to use a alphacool 80mm also instead of the black ice 80mm
> Black ice rads
> 
> 
> Alphacool rads


Cheers for the comments..

I ended up using a Black Ice Nemesis GTS XFlow so I could install the Z87 Impacts WiFi connectors and I also wanted to use a 16 dpi radiator on this build so I could use low rpm fans. I wasn't going to use a bay res but it looked so nice with ice white back lighting I just had to use it







plus it helped a lot with the layout...


----------



## Jeronbernal

the way things are turning out, i might have to use a bay res, still playing with what i have as options. as for my pump i have a DDC with a EK plexi top, or D5 with various random tops. but DDC would seem more ideal for this build.

and for res's i have a EK Single res black, a bitspower tank z 80, and the one above that, a swiftech micro res, and a few others, but they wont fit in the case whatsoever X_X

any ideas on res/pump mounting? i gotta figure this out tonight, so i can order it tomorrow and have it by friday so i have something to do over the weekend @[email protected]


----------



## Works4me

I'd contact EK and ask them to buy the http://www.ekwb.com/shop/reservoirs-and-acc/res-pump-combo/ek-ddc/ek-sbay-ddc-3-2-pwm-incl-pump.html without the pump seeing you already own a DDC pump , could save you lot's of space and some $ while you're at it .

Works4me


----------



## Jeronbernal

I was looking at that one, too bad they don't sell it without the pump, F-CPU or ppcs probably wouldn't piece it out in assuming =( dangit!

i see these little alphacool dc motors, they look like little quarters, are those any good? ;


----------



## Pioghaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> I'd contact EK and ask them to buy the http://www.ekwb.com/shop/reservoirs-and-acc/res-pump-combo/ek-ddc/ek-sbay-ddc-3-2-pwm-incl-pump.html without the pump seeing you already own a DDC pump , could save you lot's of space and some $ while you're at it .
> 
> Works4me


Thats the one I'm using too











BTW, the lights are ice white - just show blue'ish on the camera.


----------



## eatoff

I am going to pull the trigger on this case, but will it fit a 2.5 slot gfx card? I'm looking at putting a gainward gtx 770 phantom in if it will fit.

So far I have been unable to find a dimension to compare with the DCU ii.

Thanks!


----------



## Jared2608

For what it's worth my local supplier said that 2.5 slot cards like the PowerColor PCS+ will not fit. It will only take 2 slot coolers.


----------



## JMatzelle303

Pio what are you cooling in that system like component wise and what rads are you using love the build


----------



## eatoff

"For what it's worth my local supplier said that 2.5 slot cards like the PowerColor PCS+ will not fit. It will only take 2 slot coolers."

So, i finally found some dimensions of the 770 Phantom
274mm Long, 112mm Wide, 45mm tall.

For reference, the dimensions i found for the DCU ii are
272mm long, 132mm Wide, 41mm tall

So, it looks like its 4mm thicker than the DCU ii. Can anyone check the clearance between their DCU ii and the side panel of the case? if there is ~5mm room I should be fine

Sorry, local store has the Phantom on sale ATM.


----------



## Pioghaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> Pio what are you cooling in that system like component wise and what rads are you using love the build


.. here is some of the components, will update them when I've finished the build. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5787758


----------



## Jeronbernal

Cleaned up some of the wiring



Parvum us helping with some of the acrylic pieces like my floor panel and a few other things but they use mm, not inches, and even my ruler is too awkward to fit in the floor panel to measure correctly...
Would anyone be able to help me by measuring the floor panel from the power supply/hdd divider to the front part of the Frame, and from one side to the other?

Should be a pretty prefect rectangle

Thank you guys very much


----------



## sonic2911

the gigabyte 770 in this case is really hot! full load with madVR is nearly 90* -,-
/will the reference nvidia cooler be better?


----------



## Jeronbernal

You know... I had a acx 780ti SC with a different build a couple months ago, and when I switched it for a reference 780ti SC for to some weird clicking issue (thank God for frys legit return policy) , I actually had better temperatures. Never paid too much attention to the way the impeller blew, but from what I heard was the airflow is reversed with the reference cards. This was in a 350d case btw


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> the gigabyte 770 in this case is really hot! full load with madVR is nearly 90* -,-
> /will the reference nvidia cooler be better?


My asus gtx770 gets 81C running 3dmark


----------



## FuzzDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> the gigabyte 770 in this case is really hot! full load with madVR is nearly 90* -,-
> /will the reference nvidia cooler be better?


The case benefits from the stock cooler as it dissipates the heat out the back. You can run the entire case with fans blowing inwardly. That lets all the air meet over the mobo and the back of the vid card...and the only way for the air to move is out the back of the case...so all the latent heat blows out the back of the case (positive pressure). Before I put my 780 on water I would max out in the mid 60's...but had to put up w/higher fan noise. Now that the card is on a XSPC block I've lost some of the positive airflow as some hot air now moves out the side of the case as well...which lowers the pressure inside the case...which is giving me a tad more dust. The good news is because I've lost that fan...I have significant less noise.

So yes...I think the stock fans work better at heat dissipation in this case than fans blowing over the vid card and into the case.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuzzDad*
> 
> The case benefits from the stock cooler as it dissipates the heat out the back. You can run the entire case with fans blowing inwardly. That lets all the air meet over the mobo and the back of the vid card...and the only way for the air to move is out the back of the case...so all the latent heat blows out the back of the case (positive pressure). Before I put my 780 on water I would max out in the mid 60's...but had to put up w/higher fan noise. Now that the card is on a XSPC block I've lost some of the positive airflow as some hot air now moves out the side of the case as well...which lowers the pressure inside the case...which is giving me a tad more dust. The good news is because I've lost that fan...I have significant less noise.
> 
> So yes...I think the stock fans work better at heat dissipation in this case than fans blowing over the vid card and into the case.


so is the evga's blower good as nvidia's blower? because it's cheaper and easier to buy than the nvidia one


----------



## Torvi

So guys recently i found out my case gets hotter than i would want it to. ive got gtx 770 gigabyte and the top of case is hot while intense gaming, any ideas how can i cool it down a little?


----------



## Jeronbernal

Ate you using a aio cooler for your intake? Maybe switch that to exhaust and use a high cfm fan for intake and high cfm 80mm x2 fans exhaust in rear


----------



## Torvi

i was thinking about getting 2x fans on rear but the thing is that the heat goes upward not behind. Once im done playing case and all is very cool just get heated up under higher usage. I got prefixed 140mm fan as intake on front.


----------



## Jeronbernal

I'd still suggest the rear fans, the air has to go out somewhere, even If it is just a little bit, that or blow cool air in


----------



## Souperhans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> i was thinking about getting 2x fans on rear but the thing is that the heat goes upward not behind. Once im done playing case and all is very cool just get heated up under higher usage. I got prefixed 140mm fan as intake on front.


This is sort of jury rig, but one option is simply turning the case on the side and propping it up so you have the graphic card in the bottom. That way the 2 side-fans can become top exhaust aided by back fans if needed. If you're looking for a more permanent solution you could replace the top window with mesh to help the heat escape.


----------



## FuzzDad

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> So guys recently i found out my case gets hotter than i would want it to. ive got gtx 770 gigabyte and the top of case is hot while intense gaming, any ideas how can i cool it down a little?


I botched the job a tad by using a drill bit one size too large (caused some ******)...but I taped up my top window and used three different bit sizes and drilled holes resembling a wave pattern...heat escapes out the top and it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Got some of it in, anyone ever able to help me with the floor dimensions?
here's how she looks so far







I'm in between using the nb fans on now or switching em with corsair sp120s I have in my closet. I'm not too sure on what the performance difference on a radiator is for the two, anyone able to chime in?


----------



## eatoff

Question to those with h100i and a 200mm bitfenix spectre pro - are you able to control the fan speed through corsair link?

Seeing Sonic's comments above around the 770 temps with internally venting cards has me a little worried - I was planning to the 200mm fan with a gigabyte windforce card. Now I'm thinking I may go the evga blower card and keep the stock front fan.


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Question to those with h100i and a 200mm bitfenix spectre pro - are you able to control the fan speed through corsair link?
> 
> Seeing Sonic's comments above around the 770 temps with internally venting cards has me a little worried - I was planning to the 200mm fan with a gigabyte windforce card. Now I'm thinking I may go the evga blower card and keep the stock front fan.


Clink will control pwm fans only.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> So guys recently i found out my case gets hotter than i would want it to. ive got gtx 770 gigabyte and the top of case is hot while intense gaming, any ideas how can i cool it down a little?


yeah me too, i'm thinking about ref cooler of nvidia or wc for my giga770


----------



## skyn3t

My craftbox come along


----------



## Torvi

guys im reminding you to post me your stunning works via pm so i can add your rigs to hall of mods


----------



## Jeronbernal

Did some soft tubing for my build, in oppose to acrylic, I'm going to see how it fairs up against my ghetto traveling test, pretty much just shake it for like 15 minutes vigorously.

What do u guys think stands up stronger? Acrylic tubing or soft tubing when it comes to a Lan pc


----------



## Torvi

soft cuz it's flexible so it wont just break.


----------



## Pioghaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> .. What do u guys think stands up stronger? Acrylic tubing or soft tubing when it comes to a Lan pc


Yes you would be better with soft tubing, but make sure you get premium tube like PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing (other brands are available







) as you can get nice bends without the need of anti-kink coils.


----------



## javaneze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> So guys recently i found out my case gets hotter than i would want it to. ive got gtx 770 gigabyte and the top of case is hot while intense gaming, any ideas how can i cool it down a little?


You could drill some holes on the top panel, or turn your side fans to outtake.
Positive pressure benefits less dust in your case, but does not favor temps mate.

On the other hand, so it gets hot. So what?
As long as your hardware does not throttle down, why do you even care, if it only happens while gaming ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> here's how she looks so far


Looking good, really good!
Very nice job with the cabling, did you make them yourself?


----------



## mikeo01

My new 250D build up and running







unfortunately the board layout on the MSI B85i Gaming is annoying... most of the usual front panel I/O headers are located near the rear I/O so a lot of my cables have to be routed over the MB to get to it making it look cable messy.

*Intel Xeon 1230V3
MSI B85i Gaming
Corsair H75
Powercolor R9 280X TurboDuo
G.Skill RipJaws X 2133Mhz RAM
Plextor M5S 128GB SSD
Samsung SpinPoint F1 500GB
Seagate ST1000 1TB
Sharkoon Shark Blade 120mm Fans
Aerocool Dark Force 200mm fan*


----------



## Torvi

you still managed to make it rather clean good luck with your rig









250d love <3


----------



## mikeo01

Thanks! I'm glad the Window only exposes the nice bits









Loving this case. I didn't get any sagging with the motherboard either. They may have delivered a newer batch.


----------



## mikeo01

Bit of moving about and got it slightly more neat.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Javanese, yeah I did make the cables, one thing I didn't keep a eye for though is, that the 24 pin splits into two connectors, the larger connector and the smaller connector on the psu aren't right next to each other, but one higher than the other, the cables looked a little bunched up, I should have made some cables longer, and some shorter for the ax860


----------



## Jeronbernal

Who all here uses the vi impact


----------



## SpartanAL1

Quote:


> Who all here uses the vi impact


I do, why?

Also, wonder if you guys can offer some advice. I'm thinking of upgrading from a EVGA 780 Classy... it's not really neccessary, but i like to keep up to date when possible. The EVGA 780 Ti sc acx seems like the obvious choice and at £510 (Dabs) seems to be the best value Ti on the market (temps in reviews are slightly lower than 780 classy aswell). Any thoughts on this (is it worth it)? Also, in terms of size, does the 780 ti sc acx sit lower than the 780 classy (it looks lower in pictures)?


----------



## Jeronbernal

I'd go reference SC ti Larger waterblocks options, and the blower looks cooler =p

I believe reference is smaller than acx, my SC ti reference fits in perfectly in the case, I don't have the blower on, but the blower is the exact same size as the pcb which is also the same size as the waterblock


----------



## SpartanAL1

@Jeronbernal Thanks for the reply, I don't intend on watercooling to be honest, too costly. I'll stick with air cooling for now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrain*
> 
> I was able to get the 780 Classified in with the help of "low low" profile PCIe connectors supplied and made by Antron Technologies


How long are these cables?


----------



## Jeronbernal

I fit the reference with the stock cables if that matters at all... Even my sleeved cables I got in with no issue... But I do like the look of the classy it's... Classy lol


----------



## mikeo01

Better cable management? Took me a while but a lot more neat I find


----------



## javaneze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Javanese, yeah I did make the cables, one thing I didn't keep a eye for though is, that the 24 pin splits into two connectors, the larger connector and the smaller connector on the psu aren't right next to each other, but one higher than the other, the cables looked a little bunched up, I should have made some cables longer, and some shorter for the ax860


Don't beat yourself about it, I wouldn't have noticed, if you hadn't mentioned it.
They look nice and tight.

Wish someone in europe made custom cables for modular psus.
Only thing I don't like about my build is the unnecessary cable lengths.


----------



## Jeronbernal

what psu are you using?


----------



## Jeronbernal

I officially have no use for my EK M6 Impact block.. -_- im bummed. paperweight? lol it can sit next to my m6 Extreme block too ~_~ too bad noone really buys waterblocks on craigslist lol


----------



## merdar

Currently building a 250d beast
Asrock Z97E-ITX
I5 4670k
Corsair h100i watercooler
G.skill ares 16gig/2133mhz
xfx r9 290 290 oc black edition
Samsung ssd evo 840 250gig

Pictures shortly


----------



## xeepsn

Hi guys, I would like to ask that how do you connect that many fans to the ITX MB with only 2 Fan connector? And how do you control them? With a fan controller? or everything directly to the PSU via a convertor from molex?


----------



## Souperhans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeepsn*
> 
> Hi guys, I would like to ask that how do you connect that many fans to the ITX MB with only 2 Fan connector? And how do you control them? With a fan controller? or everything directly to the PSU via a convertor from molex?


You could use a fan controller or connect them directly to the PSU (and probably use a resistor to turn down the voltage so they don't run balls out), but I use a Y-cable (or 4 to 1-cable) to connect several fans to the same header. Also, some boards like the Asus Impact has 4 headers on the board for more flexibility.


----------



## xeepsn

I have an Asrock z77e-itx, and I want to conenct 5 fans and 2 pumps, How should I connect them? The 2 pumps with an Y cable to the CPU fan header, and the 5 fans to the MB fan header? I tried to connect the pumps directly to the PSU via molex to fan cable but the Zalman LQ 320 and the Corsair H60 are too loud like that way.


----------



## Souperhans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeepsn*
> 
> I have an Asrock z77e-itx, and I want to conenct 5 fans and 2 pumps, How should I connect them? The 2 pumps with an Y cable to the CPU fan header, and the 5 fans to the MB fan header? I tried to connect the pumps directly to the PSU via molex to fan cable but the Zalman LQ 320 and the Corsair H60 are too loud like that way.


That is going to be a little tricky.

In my opinion, the priority should be to have control over the fans on the radiators. I'd suggest connecting the pumps directly to the PSU, but to use a connector that turns down the voltage to the maximum speed where the noise is reasonable to you (using something like this, http://www.sourcingmap.co.uk/computer-fan-pins-molex-pins-connector-adapter-resistor-cable-p-169031.html, for example). Then I'd consider trying to group up the fans. If they're similar, and they do a similar job, and you want them to behave similarly, you can group them up with a Y- or 3 to 1-cable or more. For example, two fans running push/pull might as well be run from the same header. For any fans left, I'd then go the same route as with the pumps, powering them from the PSU but using a lower voltage to make the run with less noise.


----------



## patrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpartanAL1*
> 
> How long are these cables?


They are 6 inches. They are merely an extension, so length is not a problem per se. In this case, they are also not seen at all.

Here is the product I purchased from them: 2 PCI-E 8 pin 90 degree right extension low low profile Made in USA


----------



## SpartanAL1

Thanks @patrain, just ordered!


----------



## patrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperGuy*
> 
> So I just ordered a 250D for myself (SO EXCITED). I've got the H100i waiting on standby,and a 4770k on the way. Probably gonna go with the ASRock Z97 or Z87-itx/ac for the motherboard. I have a 660ti that I'm assuming will fit.
> 
> Question I have then is with all that, can I fit exhaust fans in the 80mm slots? And if I wanted to get fancy with lighting, what would you recommend? And with that same build, what's a good use for the optical drive slot if I don't want to use the optical drive? I hear it has issues with the H100i being in there. I saw the PCPartpicker build video and the guy used zip ties. Those the best idea for that cable management? If so, where do I get those, and if not, what's better?
> 
> So, what would you all recommend? I'm reading back through but there are quite a few pages and I have a lot of questions! Many thanks!


I apologize for this horribly late response, but I have your case situation exactly. I have two 80mm fans as my only exhaust in my case. I have the inlet outlets of my H100i towards the front of my case. I also have an optical drive mounted currently. This all fits fine, but you have to watch the lower tube out of the rad as it bumps up against the front inlet fan that comes installed on the case. Personally, I decided to shave some plastic off of the fan to minimize the stress on the tubes, but they should be fine.


----------



## patrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpartanAL1*
> 
> Thanks @patrain, just ordered!


Cool! Glad I could help. The guy is very nice. Give him a call when you get them and thank him as he makes these by hand. Also, I wrapped mine in electrical tape just because I'm a color nazi.


----------



## SpartanAL1

Yeah the guy gave me a discount as I live in the UK and postage is quite high. Great service.

Btw, 780Ti Classified and the old 780 Classified are the same height right, 5"?


----------



## javaneze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> I officially have no use for my EK M6 Impact block.. -_- im bummed. paperweight? lol it can sit next to my m6 Extreme block too ~_~ too bad noone really buys waterblocks on craigslist lol


What happend? Why did you remove the block from the loop?
I'm sure you could sell it on ocn if you wanted but why would you?

As for psu I use the AX850.
Cables are ridiculously long for the 250D but at least they are all black and sleeved.
Not individually sleeved but that would just create more clutter









Best cabling solution I 've seen is this one but couldn't get a response from the op about the whereabouts.


----------



## patrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpartanAL1*
> 
> Yeah the guy gave me a discount as I live in the UK and postage is quite high. Great service.
> 
> Btw, 780Ti Classified and the old 780 Classified are the same height right, 5"?


That's great!

780ti Classy Dimensions:

Height: 4.376in - 111.15mm
Length: 11in - 279.4mm
780 Classy Dimensions:

Height: 4.376in - 111.15mm
Length: 11in - 279.4mm
They be exactly the same. Got these off EVGA's spec sheets.


----------



## SpartanAL1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrain*
> 
> 780ti Classy Dimensions:
> 
> Height: 4.376in - 111.15mm
> Length: 11in - 279.4mm
> 780 Classy Dimensions:
> 
> Height: 4.376in - 111.15mm
> Length: 11in - 279.4mm
> They be exactly the same. Got these off EVGA's spec sheets.


Thanks again for that, was worried my impulse buy of a 780ti Classy was a mistake! haha


----------



## Leon360z

Does anyone have experience with the 250D and a Corsair RM PSU? Are there any issues with the low profile cables, cable management etc? Thanks.


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> I'll agree with this, maybe corsair George doesn't spend a lot of time trolling the forums, or maybe he took a vacation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case it would be nice for an update on this.


I am sure he doesn't. What depresses me is how it is also being... ignored on the Corsair forums. Truth be told; perhaps they are not ignoring me. Perhaps they are working diligently on a fix. The depression comes from the lack of communication which can be observed throughout the customer service forums. It is my understanding that they are revamping the customer support department. That being the case, I will continue to nag about it on the Corsair forums in hopes that either they fix it or enough people come forward to put pressure on them to do it.

A closed mouth does not get fed. The squeaky wheel gets the grease.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> btw pardon my english fail, not a native.










I still love ya


----------



## merdar

work in progress. fingers crossed the r9 290 is unlocked


----------



## jsx821

What does everyone use here to clean their fan vents?


----------



## Jeronbernal

i just use air dusters for things with i dont want static around, and a microfiber for things i dont care, and fan filters, i just wash them, or dust them.

things i dont want static to be around, sometimes i use my gf's brothers anti static brush thing


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> What does everyone use here to clean their fan vents?


i dismantle them and wash under water then dry them outside for an hour or so


----------



## Luckael

any one knows if the gtx 760 windforce will fit in 250d?


----------



## xeepsn

The 760 Windforce has 292 mm in length it will fit. Here is a picture with a 302mm 290x Tri X installed. http://hwzone.co.il/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=5378&d=1393699873


----------



## Souperhans

I'm slowly getting my build together. I've fitted two XSPC RX120 radiators with bottom intakes in the front of the case and a Hardware Labs GTS Nemesis 240 X-Flow in the side intakes. Both are low fpi for slow and quiet fans, but I dare say it should be cooling enough. The build hinges on the shallower-than-usual (140 mm) Silverstone gold-rated 650 W modular PSU and Silverstones shorter cable kit. As it looks now, I should be fine with the wiring: It isn't going to win any beauty contests at the moment, but I'm okay with that as long as it is functional. An honest engine is a bit greasy and dusty, amiright?

I had wanted to use the 2x80 mm space for exhaust fans, which isn't really possible with the side radiator, and I'm considering simply mounting them on the outside instead, but on the other hand there should be plenty of room for the air to escape, and I sort of like the idea of keeping the exterior looking unmodified (the fact that I've removed most of the front fan mount isn't apparent when the aluminium front plate is on, and the bottom intake holes are, well, on the bottom).

My only real niggle is the 180 fitting needed to connect the two bottom 120s. That's going to impede flow a bit. I considered running the radiators in parallel, but as far as I can figure out, that would really make a mess of the tubing.

I don't want to give up my ODD, so I'm going to mount the EK D5 pump-reservoir combo underneath it. There should be room. Barely.







At least there is more room now I abandoned the idea of running the bottom radiators push-pull. I still think it's doable in an ideal world, but I would need to modify the side radiator mount and/or the side fans.


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeepsn*
> 
> The 760 Windforce has 292 mm in length it will fit. Here is a picture with a 302mm 290x Tri X installed. http://hwzone.co.il/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=5378&d=1393699873


My system is famous









it's already been fully water cooled with a dual Radiator setup since then ( 140 mm and 240 mm ) just finished it yesterday , i'll try to upload some photos tonight .

Works4me


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Souperhans*
> 
> I had wanted to use the 2x80 mm space for exhaust fans, which isn't really possible with the side radiator, and I'm considering simply mounting them on the outside instead, but on the other hand there should be plenty of room for the air to escape


I've mounted 2 slim coolermaster 80mm fans on the outside , slim enough not to be noticed too much 

Works4me


----------



## Souperhans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> I've mounted 2 slim coolermaster 80mm fans on the outside , slim enough not to be noticed too much
> 
> Works4me


Aye, that looks good. What kind of dust filters are you using?


----------



## Works4me

Just a couple of generic Black metal dust filters .


----------



## jsx821

Watchdogs is making my case so hot


----------



## Works4me

Wow i almost forgot it came out , gonna give it a try later .
got to give the 290X OC a run for it's money , i wonder how watch dogs looks like at 3840x2160 ? just got me one of those 4K samsung monitors








i'll report later ( unigine heaven on 3840x2160 only got my card to 51c )

Works4me


----------



## Leon360z

Got some stuff already. But won't be building it until June 13th because of exams







.
I have to say, the case was much wider than I actually thought it was.

Here's the case on my desk (taken with crappy phone camera)


Final build will be:
Corsair 250D
i5 4670k
XFX R9 280x DD
2x4GB Corsair Vengeance LP
Asrock Z87e-itx
Pioneer 24x DVD Drive
250GB 840 EVO
Corsair RM 550


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merdar*
> 
> work in progress. fingers crossed the r9 290 is unlocked


Love your build sir. How's that board? I've been eying it for future mITX builds. I really wanted to do a blue theme like yours. Nicely managed cables too.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> I've mounted 2 slim coolermaster 80mm fans on the outside , slim enough not to be noticed too much
> 
> Works4me


Clever! Have you considered sleeving those fans?


----------



## Spongeworthy

Will this ever become a reality? ;_;


----------



## Works4me

Yep , sure have , i'll get around to it but right now i have more pressing matters like cutting the side grill and replacing it with a window







.


----------



## Pioghaid

.. well almost complete ... full smoked acrylic side panel created today.... just GFX side LED's to arrive tomorrow. Shall create a "Finished Gallery" once done.


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pioghaid*
> 
> .. well almost complete ... full smoked acrylic side panel created today.... just GFX side LED's to arrive tomorrow. Shall create a "Finished Gallery" once done.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really like this build a lot. Great job! Couple questions, How is the smoked panel attached? Whats holding the pump/reservoir? How is the tubing routed between the radiators in that front right corner? Any chance we could see some close ups of these areas?


----------



## Pioghaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> Really like this build a lot. Great job! Couple questions, How is the smoked panel attached? Whats holding the pump/reservoir? How is the tubing routed between the radiators in that front right corner? Any chance we could see some close ups of these areas?


the side panel is attached using a cut Flexible A4 Magnetic Sheet with 3M Self Adhesive (297 x 210 x 0.85mm) ((http://www.first4magnets.com)) ... will upload a photo in the finished build gallery.
the rez/pump is fitted using rubber edging (to stop it slipping and reduce noise) and is helped into not moving by millimetre perfect hardline tubing








and the tube routing is in an earlier photo.. here..




.. I guess I could have made the routing connection simpler but I just made do with bits I had lying about in my workshop. Seems to be a shortage of EK Black 90 degree fittings at the moment, so I used 45 degree fittings. I may simplify it at a later date.


----------



## Works4me

A few photos of my "ReDwarf" build :
Loop Order is as follows :
Pump\reservoir --> GPU --> 240mm radiator --> CPU\MB --> 140mm radiator --> back to Pump\reservoir
temps are :
idle : CPU 35c , GPU 37c
Load : CPU 48c , GPU 51c ( R9 290X OC while running "unigine heaven" at 3840x2160 )
pretty happy so far , now to OC the c!#p out of this system


----------



## Jeronbernal

Lookin sweet works4me


----------



## Jeronbernal

Anyone here need a impact aio block?


----------



## Torvi

i will never stop begin amazed on how you guys fit full watercooling loop in sucha small case, gotta be lovin all your gears, sad that i have just h100i inside :f


----------



## Jeronbernal

The h100i and h80i is exactly where I started watercooling, about 6 months ago, since then I've gone from a aio to soft tubing, to acrylic tubing with bends, and now just straight acrylic tubing with mad fittings

You can do it too =)

Just don't do what I did when I started, and have a open port somewhere in your loop and open a Bay res at the same time if it's not the highest point in the loop lol, that can cause some disasters, glad I saved it tho XD


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> The h100i and h80i is exactly where I started watercooling, about 6 months ago, since then I've gone from a aio to soft tubing, to acrylic tubing with bends, and now just straight acrylic tubing with mad fittings
> 
> You can do it too =)
> 
> Just don't do what I did when I started, and have a open port somewhere in your loop and open a Bay res at the same time if it's not the highest point in the loop lol, that can cause some disasters, glad I saved it tho XD


How much was your setup?


----------



## sonic2911

does anyone use MSI TF or ASUS vga feel hot on the top of case when playing game?


----------



## xeepsn

Yep , my MSI 770GTX OC went to 92 C. I made the mod with a Zalman LQ320 now it is 50-55 C


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeepsn*
> 
> Yep , my MSI 770GTX OC went to 92 C. I made the mod with a Zalman LQ320 now it is 50-55 C


92*, really? my giga 770 WF went to 85* and the TOP of case was very hot. I think msi tf or ref cooler version would be better because the hot air would go to front and back of the case, not trap inside


----------



## Mildseven

Hi,

I really like your build.. i see you had managed to use 200MM fan in the front.

The xflow 240 Rad is a must to use 200mm Fan??

What do you think its the best to use, i am going to order Bitspower 200mm/140mm Fan Adapter , Alphcool Rad which offer in 30, 45, 60, 86 monsta
1) 200mm -> 45mm Rad -> 140mm
2) 200mm -> 60mm Rad ->140mm
3) 200mm -> 60mm Rad
4) 200mm -> 82mm Rad



TKs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> A few photos of my "ReDwarf" build :
> Loop Order is as follows :
> Pump\reservoir --> GPU --> 240mm radiator --> CPU\MB --> 140mm radiator --> back to Pump\reservoir
> temps are :
> idle : CPU 35c , GPU 37c
> Load : CPU 48c , GPU 51c ( R9 290X OC while running "unigine heaven" at 3840x2160 )
> pretty happy so far , now to OC the c!#p out of this system


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mildseven*
> 
> The xflow 240 Rad is a must to use 200mm Fan??


on the contrary , using a xflow radiator will make using a 200mm fan almost impossible , use a regular "U" radiator
also using the mentioned 200 to 140 adapter would take another 2 cm from that precious cable management space at the front of the case , i just used 2 metal adapters to attach the radiator to the 200mm fan it also allows for cool air to blow over the GPU and motherboard as it encompasses the radiator from all sides

given that the total clearance from the front of the case to the motherboard tray is 120mm you'll have just about space to fit the 60 radiator in push\pull , though it'll be better to stick to a maximum of 45 to make sure you have some space left for the cables .

Works4me


----------



## sonic2911

summer in TX with 250d cube -,-


----------



## Pioghaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> 
> summer in TX with 250d cube -,-


.. bikini weather







those are some temps. How long had you been playing?


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pioghaid*
> 
> .. bikini weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those are some temps. How long had you been playing?


1-2 hrs
I have just got the gtx770 with ref cooling from nvidia. It's very nice and i was surprised with the temp.


never love blower style before, but i really love the titan cooler.


----------



## JMatzelle303

^ Hey what cpu cooler do you use and what cpu. Also what kind of temps you get?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> 1-2 hrs
> I have just got the gtx770 with ref cooling from nvidia. It's very nice and i was surprised with the temp.
> 
> 
> never love blower style before, but i really love the titan cooler.


Wow that cooler for the 680/ 770 is very rare... nice catch man. looks great!


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> ^ Hey what cpu cooler do you use and what cpu. Also what kind of temps you get?


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?288480-Thermalright-AXP-100-Muscle
I'm using xeon 1230v3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Wow that cooler for the 680/ 770 is very rare... nice catch man. looks great!


thx


----------



## JCArch

Wow, there are some really great looking builds in this thread!

I was wondering if anyone has found a fan controller unit that matches the brushed aluminum finish of the front of the 250D?


----------



## Leon360z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCArch*
> 
> Wow, there are some really great looking builds in this thread!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has found a fan controller unit that matches the brushed aluminum finish of the front of the 250D?


The Akasa AK-FC-06U3BK has a brushed Aluminum front. Not sure if is the exact same colour though.
The Scythe Kaze Q is another option. However they are both 3.5"


----------



## AstonM

Just ordered my h100i and a g10 bracket for my 290. Pretty excited for the noise level to drop, that reference 290 is crazy....


----------



## Torvi

preset your fans at 1050 rpm it will be more than engouh and yet very quiet


----------



## AstonM

Will do thanks for the advice. Running a 4670k


----------



## Leon360z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstonM*
> 
> Just ordered my h100i and a g10 bracket for my 290. Pretty excited for the noise level to drop, that reference 290 is crazy....


When you use the G10, the VRM components of the 290 get really hot- dangerously hot. Make sure you put some good heatsinks and a good fan on top of the VRM and MOSFETs.


----------



## AstonM

I actually bought the gelid enhancement kit that has extra heatsinks for the VRM and memory. Looks like people have had very good luck with it


----------



## dsmwookie

Bought a 250D Thursday and transferred everything in yesterday. Good little box with some minor flaws, but for the money it fit the bill and was pretty easy to work in.

http://s14.photobucket.com/user/dsm... Modding/20140601_150922_zps8ttvaw8a.jpg.html


----------



## hypadunkz

anyone know what radiator thickness we could get away with this case? currently looking at the alphacool ST30 240mm rad which is 30mm in thickness. just unsure about clearance.


----------



## Souperhans

Reportedly, it's possible to fit a 30 mm radiator (plus 25 mm fans) in the 240 space, even when using a motherboard with a riser like the ASUS ones, on thee condition that you remove the lower radiator/fan bracket in the case (the one that screws loose) and push the lower part of the radiator towards the side vents. Also, you don't want any screws protruding from the bottom side of the fans.

I haven't tried it myself yet, as I'm waiting for my M6 Impact motherboard to be shipped to me, so... fingers crossed!


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypadunkz*
> 
> anyone know what radiator thickness we could get away with this case? currently looking at the alphacool ST30 240mm rad which is 30mm in thickness. just unsure about clearance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Souperhans*
> 
> Reportedly, it's possible to fit a 30 mm radiator (plus 25 mm fans) in the 240 space, even when using a motherboard with a riser like the ASUS ones, on thee condition that you remove the lower radiator/fan bracket in the case (the one that screws loose) and push the lower part of the radiator towards the side vents. Also, you don't want any screws protruding from the bottom side of the fans.
> 
> I haven't tried it myself yet, as I'm waiting for my M6 Impact motherboard to be shipped to me, so... fingers crossed!


No need to remove the fan bracket , I'm using a 30mm radiator coupled with corsair's SP120 fans ( 25mm ) and they fit perfectly as you can see in the picture attached ( sorry for the towels but it was during my leak testing ) the alphacool should fit the same way .


Works4me


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/201498/corsair-showcases-trio-of-new-cutting-edge-pc-cases.html


look good


----------



## Souperhans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> look good


Looks really good, indeed. It's going to be interesting when more pics of the inside is available.


----------



## Leon360z

The Air 240 looks beautiful. I'd love to see a size comparison between the 250D and Air 240 since the 240 fits MATX too
Product Manager Preview: Carbide Series Air 240: http://youtu.be/iLT-rAfpUcs

The Mini itx 380t looks interesting. But too "bulgy" for my tastes.
Product Manager Preview: Graphite Series 380T and&#8230;: http://youtu.be/8o0nB4VVsSM


----------



## Gloves

Official teaser pages are up for the Air 240 and the 380/780T.

The 380T looks a little big for an ITX, but the Air 240 could be interesting. I was ready to buy a 250D but might have to hold out on that now...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leon360z*
> 
> The Air 240 looks beautiful. I'd love to see a size comparison between the 250D and Air 240 since the 240 fits MATX too


If you look at photos of the 250D and 540 together and compare them to the video with the 540/240 side-by-side it looks like the 240 is going to be very close to the height and width of the 250D. No idea of depth though.


----------



## Works4me

The air 240 looks great , but the T380 ? the looks are fine but at 450x365x440 , it can hardly be considered as a small case , it's bigger than most micro atx cases ,
imho ? looks are great but it's just a blown up 250D

Works4me


----------



## Leon360z

Maximus VII Impact! I wish I waited for this.


----------



## Souperhans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leon360z*
> 
> 
> Maximus VII Impact! I wish I waited for this.


Really? It looks remarkably similar to the "VI".


----------



## Leon360z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Souperhans*
> 
> Really? It looks remarkably similar to the "VI".


Yep.http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2014/06/03/asus-reveales-computex-line-up-maximus-vii/1


----------



## Works4me

It's funny , EK had problems with the HD AUDIO connector and their full board waterblock and asus went ahead and solved it for them by tilting it 90 degrees , and hey , the board is totally different .... the pci-e slot is black instead of red and the ram clips are red instead of white







i'm so going to replace my M6i for a tilted connector and different slot color









Works4me


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> It's funny , EK had problems with the HD AUDIO connector and their full board waterblock and asus went ahead and solved it for them by tilting it 90 degrees , and hey , the board is totally different .... the pci-e slot is black instead of red and the ram clips are red instead of white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm so going to replace my M6i for a tilted connector and different slot color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works4me


Didn't notice the HD Audio connector was the only true revision. I wonder if that board is compatible with the Impact VI. I'm willing to try it . Someone do for the team and report back to us when this is released. Of course it only applies to those who are using a full cover CPU block. (Which I'm not) I just want to see if it works!


----------



## Souperhans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> It's funny , EK had problems with the HD AUDIO connector and their full board waterblock and asus went ahead and solved it for them by tilting it 90 degrees , and hey , the board is totally different .... the pci-e slot is black instead of red and the ram clips are red instead of white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm so going to replace my M6i for a tilted connector and different slot color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works4me


Aye, that was kind of my point.









The only reason to upgrade for me, would be to use the next generation CPUs, but I hope the current generation will serve me well for a couple of years, yet.


----------



## cube64DD

Hi all,

Been following this thread for a while and have finished my build a week ago:

Case: Corsair Obsidian 250D
PSU: Enermax Revolution 1250W 85+
Motherboard: ASRock Z87E-ITX
CPU: Intel i5 4670k
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i
RAM: Kingston HyperX 16 GB 2133MHz
GFX: XFX PCI Express R9 280X 3GB
HDD1: Kingston Hyper X 3K 240GB SSD
HDD2: WD 1TB Black

FANS:

2 x SP120 Quiet edition, set as intake
1 x AF140 Quiet edition for the front intake


----------



## Souperhans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cube64DD*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Been following this thread for a while and have finished my build a week ago


Sounds good! Lots of PSU power







How do you like the fans? I've gone for the quiet edition myself, but I wonder if I'm being needlessly sensitive.


----------



## cube64DD

PSU taken from my old build, edit I have quiet edition fans, does anyone know how I can control these using corsair link? I cant change the speed or anything nothing happens when making changes.


----------



## elamelo

I am in Atlanta, GA in the United States. I have a technical question. I wanted to know if I could delid my i7-4770K and mount it without the IHS with the asus impact full cover block (3831109821060). Will it make good contact? I do not believe that I can use the naked mount kit with the asus impact full cover block (3831109821060). Should I be looking for another strategy to delid my cpu and drop my temps? Should I reinstall the IHS once I improve my TIM then install the full cover block?


----------



## Rusty Toast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leon360z*
> 
> The Air 240 looks beautiful. I'd love to see a size comparison between the 250D and Air 240 since the 240 fits MATX too
> Product Manager Preview: Carbide Series Air 240: http://youtu.be/iLT-rAfpUcs
> 
> The Mini itx 380t looks interesting. But too "bulgy" for my tastes.
> Product Manager Preview: Graphite Series 380T and&#8230;: http://youtu.be/8o0nB4VVsSM


Here is a comparison that was posted in the news release thread;
http://cdn.overclock.net/3/35/3557fc6f_image.jpeg

Looks like from this it is about the same size, but from other pictures the 380t isn't using the space as well as the 250d


----------



## Jeronbernal

I'm not too entirely correct about this, and it's purely a guess...
But I noticed the matx 240 and the mitx might be different cases with the same name?

If you see them present the mitx one is in the normal standing position, with the corsair label the normal air 540 direction

The matx one is on its side, with the label point upwards towards the window, with the window facing up

I'm just guessing....


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elamelo*
> 
> I am in Atlanta, GA in the United States. I have a technical question. I wanted to know if I could delid my i7-4770K and mount it without the IHS with the asus impact full cover block (3831109821060). Will it make good contact? I do not believe that I can use the naked mount kit
> with the asus impact full cover block (3831109821060). Should I be looking for another strategy to delid my cpu and drop my temps? Should I reinstall the IHS once I improve my TIM then install the full cover block?


You won't be able to naked mount with the ek full cover block, even with the naked ivy kit, because you actually change the cpu backplate on the board for a "true haswell" backplate, and the block won't be able to reach the die, due to it being manufactured in a way that it'd all uniformly leveled to where each part is, unless you can find a way to rise the cpu socket or add more copper to the bottom of the waterblock where it touches the processor it will be impossible


----------



## Rusty Toast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> I'm not too entirely correct about this, and it's purely a guess...
> But I noticed the matx 240 and the mitx might be different cases with the same name?
> 
> If you see them present the mitx one is in the normal standing position, with the corsair label the normal air 540 direction
> 
> The matx one is on its side, with the label point upwards towards the window, with the window facing up
> 
> I'm just guessing....


It is most likely the same case since on the corsair website they say you can orient the 240 several ways. (under Flexible Installation)

http://www.corsair.com/en-ca/landing/air240


----------



## Gloves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> I'm not too entirely correct about this, and it's purely a guess...
> But I noticed the matx 240 and the mitx might be different cases with the same name?
> 
> If you see them present the mitx one is in the normal standing position, with the corsair label the normal air 540 direction
> 
> The matx one is on its side, with the label point upwards towards the window, with the window facing up
> 
> I'm just guessing....


The Air 240 is a single case which does both mITX and uATX and can be stood up or laid down flat, the reason they talk about them in different terms is that when you're using it as mITX you can cram 2x240mm radiators into it but you can only use one 240mm rad with a uATX board. I think they just want to be clear that you *can* get 2x240mm rads in but only with an ITX board.


----------



## Leon360z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rusty Toast*
> 
> Here is a comparison that was posted in the news release thread;
> http://cdn.overclock.net/3/35/3557fc6f_image.jpeg
> 
> Looks like from this it is about the same size, but from other pictures the 380t isn't using the space as well as the 250d


Thanks. The 240 is slightly wider than the 250D. The 250D is already quite wide so I'll stick with it. The 380t is way too bulky. But it is an airflow optimised case so you could probably fit a NH-D15 in there whereas the 250D cannot.


----------



## elamelo

Thanks-a-million. I got a lot of parts and build issues circling my head at the moment and it's good to get feedback to help me proceed forward with the build.


----------



## skyn3t

Here is my CraftBox







just need to get the top done.


----------



## omrheadshoto

*HEY ALL!!*

I am absolutely getting the new *Corsair Air 240* when it comes out! Going to look incredible! I'm already planning my mods via Photoshop. What do you think?


----------



## Torvi

y im thinking the same but first i need money







it looks fine tough imma get white ver i think


----------



## Souperhans

I think the 240 looks great, especially if it makes it easier to fit 2 normal or even slightly fat radiators in the case alongside an mITX, but I don't see how I'd be able to fit my ODD in there though.


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Souperhans*
> 
> I think the 240 looks great, especially if it makes it easier to fit 2 normal or even slightly fat radiators in the case alongside an mITX, but I don't see how I'd be able to fit my ODD in there though.


You couldn't without modding. There's no slot for any ODD of any type. Guess an external one if your really need one or mod the case somehow.


----------



## omrheadshoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Souperhans*
> 
> I think the 240 looks great, especially if it makes it easier to fit 2 normal or even slightly fat radiators in the case alongside an mITX, but I don't see how I'd be able to fit my ODD in there though.


USB ODD always. Even if you have a bay for it.


----------



## omrheadshoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> y im thinking the same but first i need money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks fine tough imma get white ver i think


I am tempted with the white. I'm just too obsessive with black and red to pick it.


----------



## Leon360z

Some pictures of my finished build in my room and dining room. Cable management was pretty much impossible because the cables that come with the RM550 are extremely stiff. I should have went with the CS550M. The rig is extremely silent but the 4670k is at 40°c idle at stock speeds. I'm going to need another intake fan.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leon360z*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pictures of my finished build in my room and dining room. Cable management was pretty much impossible because the cables that come with the RM550 are extremely stiff. I should have went with the CS550M. The rig is extremely silent but the 4670k is at 40°c idle at stock speeds. I'm going to need another intake fan.


I'd also recommend replacing that stock cooler on the CPU, the factory intel coolers are kind of meh.


----------



## Souperhans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> USB ODD always. Even if you have a bay for it.


Really? What advantage is there to USB over SATA?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Souperhans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> USB ODD always. Even if you have a bay for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What advantage is there to USB over SATA?
Click to expand...

Doesn't waste space inside your case, and is mobile.


----------



## Souperhans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Doesn't waste space inside your case, and is mobile.


Well, true, but that would waste space outside the case and what would be the point of it being mobile while the rest of the PC is stationary? It seems practical to me to use the otherwise empty space inside the PC for the ODD and make use of the otherwise unused SATA connection instead of one of the USB-ports that I seem to run out of amazingly fast.


----------



## Torvi

well you can always plug it off and throw into the drawer... tbh i do the same with my normal odd so there is no much change for me, i only use it for reinstalling windows which is once every 5-6 months xd


----------



## Axxxo

Hey. Do you guys know if a Gigabyte R9 290 would fit in this case? Its 294mm long, so 4mm over the recommended size. This card just have an amazing price now in my country, and I would rather go with this instead of the 770+250d combo I planned originally.


----------



## Leon360z

Hmm. I might just get the Hyper TX3 EVO. 40c does seem a bit too high, even for the stock cooler. Most people get around 28-30°c.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I'd also recommend replacing that stock cooler on the CPU, the factory intel coolers are kind of meh.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leon360z*
> 
> Hmm. I might just get the Hyper TX3 EVO. 40c does seem a bit too high, even for the stock cooler. Most people get around 28-30°c.


A couple things can be happening here. He's using the factory Intel Cooler, and it could be possible his ambient temps are higher also relating to the higher idle temps.


----------



## Leon360z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> A couple things can be happening here. He's using the factory Intel Cooler, and it could be possible his ambient temps are higher also relating to the higher idle temps.


I am using the Intel stock cooler, but the ambient temps are pretty normal (I don't know exact. Maybe 26°c). I'll try getting another intake fan because the RM550 cables are slightly blocking airflow. If that doesn't work I'll get the TX3 EVO.


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Souperhans*
> 
> Really? What advantage is there to USB over SATA?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Doesn't waste space inside your case, and is mobile.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Souperhans*
> 
> Well, true, but that would waste space outside the case and what would be the point of it being mobile while the rest of the PC is stationary? It seems practical to me to use the otherwise empty space inside the PC for the ODD and make use of the otherwise unused SATA connection instead of one of the USB-ports that I seem to run out of amazingly fast.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> well you can always plug it off and throw into the drawer... tbh i do the same with my normal odd so there is no much change for me, i only use it for reinstalling windows which is once every 5-6 months xd


Whats an ODD? I havent needed one of those in almost 10 years. Windows installs faster from usb. Unless you _NEED_ to watch blu-ray, there is no point for discs. Everything is downloadable these days. Usb 3.0 storage is relatively cheap these days and doesnt get damaged as easily. Even large capacity hard drives are cheap.


----------



## Souperhans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> Whats an ODD? I havent needed one of those in almost 10 years. Windows installs faster from usb. Unless you _NEED_ to watch blu-ray, there is no point for discs. Everything is downloadable these days. Usb 3.0 storage is relatively cheap these days and doesnt get damaged as easily. Even large capacity hard drives are cheap.


I don't disagree in general: It's increasingly seldom I use it, I just like to have the option to watch my blu-rays and CDs are still a good source of DRM-free .FLAC. I did look into a nice external enclosure, but in the end there is no point in not having it in the PC since there is room that isn't used by anything else. Had there not been room, I'd have survived, but for me I prefer having the option.

My initial query was what advantage USB had over SATA, since it was claimed that one should "always" use USB, but I don't see anybody recommending using USB for an internal ODD, so I guess it was hyperbole.


----------



## jhaze84

New 250D user checking in.







I just picked up the 250D a couple weeks ago as I wanted to get out of water-cooling and my Mercury S3 is way too huge for an air-cooled setup. I'm very pleased with the case so far. To be honest when Corsair first released images of this case, I hated how it looked. But recently as I was looking for a new case, it started to grow on me.







I like that it is small, but not extremely tiny. I had a Silverstone SG08 for a couple months, and while that case was very nice, it was also a huge pain to work in because the interior was so cramped. I like that this case is small enough to sit on my desk but still relatively easy to work in.

I picked up an H100i and replaced the rad fans and the front intake with AP-15's. I have all three fans as intake and spinning at about 1300 RPM. This case loves Gentle Typhoons and they are an improvement in both noise and thermals over the stock Corsair fans. The hard drive area especially benefits from the new fans. The stock 140mm intake fan that Corsair provides wasn't pushing enough air to cool my WD Black which would exceed 40C at idle. Now the drive never reaches 40C, even during long periods of stress testing.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> Whats an ODD? I havent needed one of those in almost 10 years. Windows installs faster from usb. Unless you _NEED_ to watch blu-ray, there is no point for discs. Everything is downloadable these days. Usb 3.0 storage is relatively cheap these days and doesnt get damaged as easily. Even large capacity hard drives are cheap.


Optical drives still have their uses. I own 100+ games from pre-Steam days on CD/DVD. That alone makes me glad that Corsair put space for an optical drive into the 250D.


----------



## Jeronbernal

How would you install windows on a new system without a odd to make a iso for the USB?

I always wondered also how would you go about installing drivers for a pc that doesn't have drivers to connect to the Internet?

All of this assuming of course you didn't have a spare pc to make the USB drives...

A while back my windows 8 disc cracked inside the ODD and I didn't have it backed up to a USB, so I was out Windows, and a odd.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84*
> 
> New 250D user checking in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up the 250D a couple weeks ago as I wanted to get out of water-cooling and my Mercury S3 is way too huge for an air-cooled setup. I'm very pleased with the case so far. To be honest when Corsair first released images of this case, I hated how it looked. But recently as I was looking for a new case, it started to grow on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that it is small, but not extremely tiny. I had a Silverstone SG08 for a couple months, and while that case was very nice, it was also a huge pain to work in because the interior was so cramped. I like that this case is small enough to sit on my desk but still relatively easy to work in.
> 
> I picked up an H100i and replaced the rad fans and the front intake with AP-15's. I have all three fans as intake and spinning at about 1300 RPM. This case loves Gentle Typhoons and they are an improvement in both noise and thermals over the stock Corsair fans. The hard drive area especially benefits from the new fans. The stock 140mm intake fan that Corsair provides wasn't pushing enough air to cool my WD Black which would exceed 40C at idle. Now the drive never reaches 40C, even during long periods of stress testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Optical drives still have their uses. I own 100+ games from pre-Steam days on CD/DVD. That alone makes me glad that Corsair put space for an optical drive into the 250D.


Nice build, I love those ap15s, got in the pc game again after ap15s were extinct, so haven't had the chance to use them. Did recently find someone to trade a couple, still waiting on them... But can't find a single person selling them for less than $40 pretty much.

At $25 I'd buy a dozen, but at $40-$50 no dice.


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axxxo*
> 
> Hey. Do you guys know if a Gigabyte R9 290 would fit in this case? Its 294mm long, so 4mm over the recommended size. This card just have an amazing price now in my country, and I would rather go with this instead of the 770+250d combo I planned originally.


It'll fit , my Tri-x 290x which is 305mm fits so at 294mm you'll be fine .


----------



## Jared2608

Will the Asus DirectCU II or MSI Twin Frozr edition of the R9-290 fit? I've seen some people say the heat pipes on the Asus card touch the window, but then others say they've got it to fit.


----------



## xeepsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Will the Asus DirectCU II or MSI Twin Frozr edition of the R9-290 fit? I've seen some people say the heat pipes on the Asus card touch the window, but then others say they've got it to fit.


The MSI Twinfrozer will fit for 100% and the heatpipes don't touch the window.


----------



## Jared2608

Cool, I think the MSI Gaming card will look great sitting in an MSI Z97I Gaming board.


----------



## DreadyDK

Heya folks

Im in need of some "help" decideing witch color scheme to go for, in my new 250D project

Hardware is Asus impact with full cover plexi and asus 780 with plexi blok, i normaly allways go for a white case like my last HAF xb and Caselabs S5.
But can't deside if i should go with a White/Black/Red theme again ?

Anyone have some great ideas ?









Any input is appreciated .....


----------



## Tennobanzai

Not sure if I ever posted this setup back when I had the 250D. 9 total fans if you include the PSU/GPU. A lot of fans


----------



## feuden

hi
A new pc for this summer but i have some questions.
Project for a new case

-I'm looking for a good PSU and 16gb ram combo?

-And i see you are specially good in cooling here, so with a Corsair watercooling H60 or H100i, what is the best of this two and could you tell me some advise for change fan on the obsidan case and corsair watercooling kit ?

Thanks


----------



## Souperhans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feuden*
> 
> hi
> A new pc for this summer but i have some questions.
> Project for a new case
> 
> -I'm looking for a good PSU and 16gb ram combo?
> 
> -And i see you are specially good in cooling here, so with a Corsair watercooling H60 or H100i, what is the best of this two and could you tell me some advise for change fan on the obsidan case and corsair watercooling kit ?
> 
> Thanks


Well, it depends a bit on what you plan to run and on your budget.

I'd go for a 80+ Gold-rated PSU from a large brand like for example Corsair. Depending on your build and because space is a bit limited, I'd go for something that was at least semi-modular. If space in your build is going to be extremely limited because of front radiator(s) and fan(s) (as it is in mine), both Silverstone and Coolermaster makes Gold-rated PSUs that are only 140 mm deep, but if that isn't an issue, I'd probably go for something like the RM or HX series of Corsair PSUs. They're gold rated, modular and they are completely silent when you're not stressing the system. I think you're unlikely to need more than 650 W for your build, even if you overclock both your cpu and gpu, but this is one of those places where people often buy way more power than what they really need, and of course it won't hurt anything other than your wallet.

My build is using a 2 x 8 GB Corsair Vengeance 2133 MHz CL10 1.5 V kit, but I don't really have a lot of knowledge about what good kits are out there. If I were to buy a kit now, I'd take a good look at something like a Crucial Ballistix kit like this: http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/memory-ddr3/blt2kit8g3d1869dt1tx0


----------



## feuden

Thanks man !

My budget is ok you can make proposal about you think is very good to enhanced this config to reach the top we can make on this little 250D, with a h60/h100i and custom fan on them and case.

I'm actually lost in all the possibility i can choose to customize the case, i'm looking for a good gaiming well cooling and noiseless as possible case, without take a fully custom watercooling instalation.

And this obsidian 250D to gain some space in my room ^^

My Apologies for this poor english.


----------



## Souperhans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feuden*
> 
> Thanks man !
> 
> My budget is ok you can make proposal about you think is very good to enhanced this config to reach the top we can make on this little 250D, with a h60/h100i and custom fan on them and case.
> 
> I'm actually lost in all the possibility i can choose to customize the case, i'm looking for a good gaiming well cooling and noiseless as possible case, without take a fully custom watercooling instalation.
> 
> And this obsidian 250D to gain some space in my room ^^
> 
> My Apologies for this poor english.


If you have the budget, I'd go for the H100 and use two Noctua NF-F12 PWM fans and a Noctua NF-A14 PWM for the front. Noctua fans are relatively expensive, but they're widely available and strike a good balance between reliability, power and noise. I've myself gone for Corsair SP fans for my radiators as they are cheaper and good enough for me.


----------



## feuden

Yes Noctua i was hesitate between them and the beguiet silentwings 2 pwm.
Noctua have better air flux but make more noise than silentwings 2 if i'm right, just reading this on net
Any user of them can comfirme?


----------



## Aidic06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> How would you install windows on a new system without a odd to make a iso for the USB?
> 
> I always wondered also how would you go about installing drivers for a pc that doesn't have drivers to connect to the Internet?
> 
> All of this assuming of course you didn't have a spare pc to make the USB drives...
> 
> A while back my windows 8 disc cracked inside the ODD and I didn't have it backed up to a USB, so I was out Windows, and a odd.
> Nice build, I love those ap15s, got in the pc game again after ap15s were extinct, so haven't had the chance to use them. Did recently find someone to trade a couple, still waiting on them... But can't find a single person selling them for less than $40 pretty much.
> 
> At $25 I'd buy a dozen, but at $40-$50 no dice.


Assuming you have access to computer connected to the internet, all versions of windows 7 and later are available as .iso downloads that can be installed onto a usb stick/drive without the need for an ODD. Admittedly, if you don't have that, then you need a disc drive at least for the install, doesnt mean you have to put it in the drive bay and leave it there permanently.


----------



## GTX Stryker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend*
> 
> yes you can as I have 2 case
> 
> one with gtx 780 lighting
> one with gtx 780 classified


How did you get the 2 x 8 pin connectors to fit on the 780 Classified?


----------



## panduhsaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpartanAL1*
> 
> Hi Lu(ky,
> 
> I have a 780 Classy also and have managed to squeeze mine into the case with an optical drive! However, the 2 x 8-pin connectors I have are as flat as they can go and the placement of the cable hole in the optical drive tray is bending the card to the point where it's a little uncomfortable to look at (still works fine). I was looking at those exact same low profile connectors on Ebay, could you let me know if they work when they arrive?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Hi Sky,
> 
> I am using a Evga GTX 780 Classified on air and that card is 1-3 mm away from top. The only way to use the 2 x 8-pin connectors is with this I found off eBay I should get it in soon to see if it works. So I think the KPE is alot taller then my card 11x5 my card is 10.5x 4.4
> And thank you for your awesome bios's both of my cards run at 1300 on air @ 1.25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know on what EVGA reference GTX 780 ti card will fit in this case with a waterblock? My Hydro's are to tall.
> 
> Thanks


One person said he used these


----------



## tracerit

I'm deciding on this 250D or the Node 304, just a few questions

1. How is the cooling for the hard drive area? Is there an airflow route to that area?

2. Can the PSU be mounted "upside down" with the PSU's intake fan on top?

3. Are the plastic brackets for the 3.5mm HDD any good at absorbing noise?

I'm going to be coming from a Define R4.


----------



## Leon360z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tracerit*
> 
> I'm deciding on this 250D or the Node 304, just a few questions
> 
> 1. How is the cooling for the hard drive area? Is there an airflow route to that area?
> 
> 2. Can the PSU be mounted "upside down" with the PSU's intake fan on top?
> 
> 3. Are the plastic brackets for the 3.5mm HDD any good at absorbing noise?
> 
> I'm going to be coming from a Define R4.


1.The airflow to the HDD depends on how many cables are in the way. My advice is don't use a Corsair RM PSU in this case.

2. You can but why would you? The airflow would be limited. The case has tall feet so there is lots of space underneath for the PSU to intake air

3.The HDD trays don't have anti vibration silicone, but I don't use a HDD in there so I can't comment on vibration.


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX Stryker*
> 
> How did you get the 2 x 8 pin connectors to fit on the 780 Classified?


I got mine off ebay ----> H E R E
Or look up on ebay "*PCI-E 8 pin 90 degree right pwr extender w/ low low profile*"


----------



## jhaze84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tracerit*
> 
> I'm deciding on this 250D or the Node 304, just a few questions
> 
> 1. How is the cooling for the hard drive area? Is there an airflow route to that area?
> 
> 2. Can the PSU be mounted "upside down" with the PSU's intake fan on top?
> 
> 3. Are the plastic brackets for the 3.5mm HDD any good at absorbing noise?
> 
> I'm going to be coming from a Define R4.


1. You can get some active HDD cooling from the front intake fan if the fan is good and there is a clear path to the drive cage. My HDD temps went down after I installed an AP-15 in the front.

2. Probably not a great idea because the area above the PSU is the motherboard cutout and there's not really a way to get fresh air in there.

3. I haven't noticed any vibration noise. The plastic is flexible and installing a hard drive is a nice snug fit. It seems to do a good enough job on its own without needing rubber grommets.


----------



## CrazyLilBunny

Finally got all the parts and I can join the club :-D

MOBO: MSI Z87I GAMING AC
CPU: Intel i5 4670K
H20: Corsair H80i
RAM: 8GB CORSAIR 2133Mhz
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
HDD: 2 x 2Tb WD Green
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 760





Great little case and I have no complaints.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> 780 dcii will not fit


So just getting confirmation this is true or not?


----------



## panduhsaur

I don't think it'll fit, I haven't seen anyone use the DCII in a build in this thread, and the biggest i've seen is the lightning.

It's probably those big heat pipes coming out of the top that's interfering or because its 2.5 expansion slots

DCII: 5.8" x 11.3"
Lightning: 11.61" x 5.06" x 2.02"

Ignore this see DreadyDK's post under


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panduhsaur*
> 
> I don't think it'll fit, I haven't seen anyone use the DCII in a build in this thread, and the biggest i've seen is the lightning.
> 
> It's probably those big heat pipes coming out of the top that's interfering or because its 2.5 expansion slots
> 
> DCII: 5.8" x 11.3"
> Lightning: 11.61" x 5.06" x 2.02"


I have a Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II in my Corsair 250D, its a tight fit tho .P


----------



## DreadyDK

It's a tight fit, but there is like 3-4 mm of space from the heatpipe to the topcover.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> It's a tight fit, but there is like 3-4 mm of space from the heatpipe to the topcover.


Thanks! That's what I needed to know. Still deciding which form factor to go for devils canyon and you're helping with said decision


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Thanks! That's what I needed to know. Still deciding which form factor to go for devils canyon and you're helping with said decision


No problem mr. have fun with your new toys. When u get that fare


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Would a TRI-X or Vapor-X 290/290X fit in this case?


----------



## Leon360z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyLilBunny*
> 
> Finally got all the parts and I can join the club :-D
> 
> MOBO: MSI Z87I GAMING AC
> CPU: Intel i5 4670K
> H20: Corsair H80i
> RAM: 8GB CORSAIR 2133Mhz
> SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
> HDD: 2 x 2Tb WD Green
> GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great little case and I have no complaints.


If I were you I would have dropped the H80i and got a GTX 770 or R9 280x instead. Much better gaming performance than the 760.


----------



## CrazyLilBunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leon360z*
> 
> If I were you I would have dropped the H80i and got a GTX 770 or R9 280x instead. Much better gaming performance than the 760.


I had the H80i thats why I used it. Was trying to trade it for the H100i but no one could help me out in that regard. As for the 770 or R9 280X I would have Loved to go that route but it was not close to my budget and I was upgrading from a 560Ti so the improvement is good for me now.


----------



## xeepsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Would a TRI-X or Vapor-X 290/290X fit in this case?


Both of these cards fits.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeepsn*
> 
> Both of these cards fits.


You know this for a fact?


----------



## xeepsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> You know this for a fact?


I pasted it here before, it is Works4mes build.

http://hwzone.co.il/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=5378&d=1393699873


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeepsn*
> 
> I pasted it here before, it is Works4mes build.
> 
> http://hwzone.co.il/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=5378&d=1393699873


Thank you for that. Do you have a link to the whole build by any chance?


----------



## xeepsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Thank you for that. Do you have a link to the whole build by any chance?


http://hwzone.co.il/community/threads/542116-Project-ReDwarf-29-5-2014-%D7%A2%D7%93%D7%9B%D7%95%D7%A0%D7%99%D7%9D-%D7%91%D7%A2%D7%9E%D7%95%D7%93-12#.U5txVfmSxzo


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeepsn*
> 
> http://hwzone.co.il/community/threads/542116-Project-ReDwarf-29-5-2014-%D7%A2%D7%93%D7%9B%D7%95%D7%A0%D7%99%D7%9D-%D7%91%D7%A2%D7%9E%D7%95%D7%93-12#.U5txVfmSxzo


Whoa...Hebrew?


----------



## xeepsn

It is the best I found







But you can ask for more photos from him.


----------



## DrBeno

Hey all,

New to the forum, but I figured I'd drop in to contribute to the 250d community









MB: Asus ROG Impact
CPU: i7 4770K
CPU Cooler: H100i
GPU: XFX R 295x2
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400 (16gb)
HD: Samsung Pro 512 x2 (Raid 0)
PSU: Corsair AX1200i





Sorry for the relatively crappy pics (cabling/tubing needs re-organizing I know







)


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBeno*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> New to the forum, but I figured I'd drop in to contribute to the 250d community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB: Asus ROG Impact
> CPU: i7 4770K
> CPU Cooler: H100i
> GPU: XFX R 295x2
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400 (16gb)
> HD: Samsung Pro 512 x2 (Raid 0)
> PSU: Corsair AX1200i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the relatively crappy pics (cabling/tubing needs re-organizing I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Winner!


----------



## Thismortalcoil

Hello All, new to the forum and just received my case and getting the pieces for my first build, any comments and suggestions welcome. This a budget AMD build, haven't really seen much on this forum about that. So here is the idea:

CPU: AMD Athlon X4 760K 3.8GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Corsair H75 54.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-F2A85XN-WIFI Mini ITX FM2 Motherboard
Memory: G.Skill Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Video Card: Asus Radeon R9 270X 2GB DirectCU II Video Card
Case: Corsair 250D Mini ITX Tower Case
Power Supply: Corsair CX 430M 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
Fans: ?, want to run 2x80mm in rear, any suggestions for all the fans? Will replace all the stock ones


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Whoa...Hebrew?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeepsn*
> 
> It is the best I found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you can ask for more photos from him.


Should have looked much closer







:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1492513/build-log-redwarf-watercooled-corsair-250d-gaming-rig

Enjoy , though DrBeno wins hands down for fitting a 295x2 in there


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBeno*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> New to the forum, but I figured I'd drop in to contribute to the 250d community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB: Asus ROG Impact
> CPU: i7 4770K
> CPU Cooler: H100i
> GPU: XFX R 295x2
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400 (16gb)
> HD: Samsung Pro 512 x2 (Raid 0)
> PSU: Corsair AX1200i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the relatively crappy pics (cabling/tubing needs re-organizing I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Man , this shouldn't even be allowed to go in there , kudos


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> Man , this shouldn't even be allowed to go in there , kudos


Jesus, I agree Lmao


----------



## TheGunslinger13

Hey guys, I've almost bought all my components but I'm still unsure on the cooler
This is my very first build so I need your help!
The build is mainly for gaming and I'm not planning on OCing immediately, but later when I feel more comfortable and/or feel like I need to.

Case: 250D
PSU: Corsair RM550
CPU: i5 4670K
GPU: EVGA ACX GTX 780 SuperClocked (that's a mouthful!)
Cooler: Air - NH C14 or NH L12 / Water H75 or H80 or if it's worth it H100
Motherborard: Asus Maximus VI Impact
RAM: Gskill Ripjaws X 2133
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 250gb + hdd (probably barracuda 2TB)

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/YcPgQ7

I'd like to keep it under £1000 so I'm looking to save on the cooler (and maybe the hdd by getting 1TB instead)
Thank you!


----------



## cube64DD

changed my mobo to asus rog maximus vi


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cube64DD*
> 
> changed my mobo to asus rog maximus vi


Good choice , cant go wrong with ROG , the build looks nice and clean .


----------



## Works4me

I have to admit , as much as i like this case , the airflow ( when using a double radiator loop at least ) is pretty limited , or is it just me ?









Thinking of rebuilding my TJ08B-E with a dual radiator setup ( 180 push\pull , and 120 push\pull )

Works4me


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> I have to admit , as much as i like this case , the airflow ( when using a double radiator loop at least ) is pretty limited , or is it just me ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of rebuilding my TJ08B-E with a dual radiator setup ( 180 push\pull , and 120 push\pull )
> 
> Works4me


I second this notion! Do it!


----------



## Yukla

Guys if someone was trying to do a build say more or less exactly the same as DrBeno's beastly build ( http://www.overclock.net/t/1466042/corsair-obsidian-250d-club/1430#post_22418565 ) would anything have to be removed/moved for the 295x2 to fit and for both rads to fit? Would a 3.5" HDD bay have to be removed or something? Would an optical drive still fit?


----------



## Torvi

optical drive wont fit as i can clearly see that pipes to rad will block its way. Also hdd and ssd bays are located by the side of psu so it wont be an issue. You will just need to get usb ODD


----------



## Yukla

Thanks, Torvi.

Does rad mount thats being used for the H100i only work with 240mm rads or does it also work with 120/140 rads (H75...NZXT Kraken X41)?

Goal is not really OCing on CPU, just quietness. Is an AIO still the way to go for this? Do the new noctua heatsinks fit in the 250D and are they quiet/quieter than an AIO?


----------



## Torvi

i dunno about air coolers as im myself AIO'er you can easily mount there 120 mm aio but im not sure if 140 would fit. h100i can be really quiet, im on slight oc and my fans are locked at 1050rpm rly quiet and they are stock ones.


----------



## Yukla

Out of curiosity would any of you Corsair 250D users have gone with a Steiger Dynamics LEET Chassis/case instead if the price was the same? (price isn't really an issue for my friend, and we were looking at 250D alternatives..)

http://www.steigerdynamics.com/products-leet-chassis-photos

Yes the 250D is $90 and this case is $800 (you can buy almost nine 250Ds for the money, I know), but from a point of view of quality, ability to fit in everything, and as a SFF PC in general, how do you guys think it stacks up against the 250D? They look more or less similar size-wise, no?


----------



## Torvi

the leet chasis is matx/atx case i think also it lacks so many dust filters. if price would be around 100$-120$ i would get leet just for curiosity of how it looks.
What i dont like in this case is that it forces you to build custom water loop or use just 120mm aio cooler for cpu, also i think there would be an issue with cooling multiple gpu set ups so again custom loop is a must have there.


----------



## DrBeno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> I have to admit , as much as i like this case , the airflow ( when using a double radiator loop at least ) is pretty limited , or is it just me ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of rebuilding my TJ08B-E with a dual radiator setup ( 180 push\pull , and 120 push\pull )
> 
> Works4me


Dual rads definitely cuts down on the available space. However, the water cooling itself mitigates the need for optimal airflow a bit. The air flow isn't too bad though and I've had no heat issues (yet).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukla*
> 
> Guys if someone was trying to do a build say more or less exactly the same as DrBeno's beastly build ( http://www.overclock.net/t/1466042/corsair-obsidian-250d-club/1430#post_22418565 ) would anything have to be removed/moved for the 295x2 to fit and for both rads to fit? Would a 3.5" HDD bay have to be removed or something? Would an optical drive still fit?


As mentioned above, an optical drive isn't really possible with this set up. I had to cut out a well marked portion of the front plate of the case, as the 295x2 was slightly too long to fit (307mm), but the front plastic part was untouched. The front left power/restart module had to be reattached with some small modifications too









Overall, the rig is running like a champ though, with no major issues thus far.


----------



## Yukla

Oh so it isnt possible without modding? Bummer.


----------



## cube64DD

Was using ASRock Z87E-ITX not achieving stable OC and too much heat. Since change to ROG running 4.4 stable 4670k.


----------



## Fot3k

Anyone using the *Gigabyte GA-F2A88XN-WIFI FM2+* motherboard with the 250D? The layout is ridiculous when using with my H100i, the 24pin power is on the side in front of the radiator also the sata cables, case switch/led pin cables and the usb header.

Would love to see someone else's build with cable management, I pretty much given up making it look good, just kept it all held back over the ram using cable ties.


----------



## darthjoe229

Looking for professional opinions: I love my EVGA Hadron Hydro with the built in PSU and clean styling, but I'm not into custom water loops and wish I could go back to my H100 (which is living in a box currently). Is it worth the effort to sell the Hadron and buy this?

Also, does anyone know how it will work with my motherboard? The jumpers and SATA cables are all up on the top corner, which isn't a great spot for me:


----------



## Fot3k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*
> 
> Looking for professional opinions: I love my EVGA Hadron Hydro with the built in PSU and clean styling, but I'm not into custom water loops and wish I could go back to my H100 (which is living in a box currently). Is it worth the effort to sell the Hadron and buy this?
> 
> Also, does anyone know how it will work with my motherboard? The jumpers and SATA cables are all up on the top corner, which isn't a great spot for me:


Well that is the same layout as my Gigabyte board and although works fine with the H100i snug against the cables, it means messy cable management unless you are not so pedantic about perfect aesthetics.


----------



## darthjoe229

One of my least favorite parts about the Hadron is that it has a fairly short jumper cable, which is great if your jumpers are on the bottom edge near the PCI-E slot, but I have to stretch them over the cooler which looks awful (I am a bit of a cable nut).


----------



## TheGunslinger13

Do you reckon the NH C14 or NH L12 can fit and clear G.Skill Ripjaws X ram modules in the Impact?
Would going with an H75 be better for cooling and noise?


----------



## Fot3k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGunslinger13*
> 
> Do you reckon the NH C14 or NH L12 can fit and clear G.Skill Ripjaws X ram modules in the Impact?
> Would going with an H75 be better for cooling and noise?


I have RipJaws X and they are not very tall, you can take off the heat-sinks too, they are about 40mm. From what I remember low profile coolers should fit fine and the NH-C14 can be setup for various heights.

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=46&lng=en&set=1

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=37&lng=en&set=1

I personally have an H100i for my 7850K carried over from my old build, and prefer it to a pure fan cooler with far greater performance. Just check some reviews online to compare.


----------



## TheGunslinger13

I know the H100 offers superior performance but I don't really want to spend double the money, especially since I'm not planning extreme OCing.
Thank you for your advice, I guess I'll go with the NH L12 as the C14 seems a bit pricey


----------



## MarvinDessica

So I gotta ask. Would a Cooler Master Seidon 240m fit? Mostly deciding on that cooler because I'm trying to keep the least amount of wires possible and the H100i's needing a sata connection turned me off of it. Already have everything BUT the cooler.


----------



## Gloves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> So I gotta ask. Would a Cooler Master Seidon 240m fit?


The specs sheet says it is actually a couple of millimetres shorter than the H100i so I'd guess it would.


----------



## cube64DD

Has anyone tried adding two rear 80mm fans with h100i setup?


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gloves*
> 
> The specs sheet says it is actually a couple of millimetres shorter than the H100i so I'd guess it would.


Alright. Pics tomorrow, stopping by MC in the morning.


----------



## cube64DD

2 x - 80 x 80 x 15mm fans as rear exhaust ...anyone. My build has h100i.


----------



## Fot3k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cube64DD*
> 
> 2 x - 80 x 80 x 15mm fans as rear exhaust ...anyone. My build has h100i.


Depending which way around your tubing can go according to your motherboard, if tubing goes to the back like mine there is not a lot of room for two exhaust fans but one would certainly fit regardless of depth in size. If you wanted two than they would need to be slim or mount externally. If of course you can flip your radiator so the tubes are facing the front then should be fine with two, would still go with slims though.


----------



## cube64DD

have rog, tubing on the back, thinking of getting 2 x 80 x 80 x 15mm does anyone know where best place to get with international shipping. Saw another post on the corsair forum that uses Noise blocker fans.


----------



## cube64DD

Went with these: x2
Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro pc-p
80x80x15 mm


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cube64DD*
> 
> Went with these: x2
> Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro pc-p
> 80x80x15 mm


Please come back with some info on how they turn out, noise ect. Looking for similar FANS for my casemodding projekt of the 250D


----------



## cube64DD

Will do


----------



## Thismortalcoil

Since no one responded to my Budget AMD build, lets try this. Suggestions on changes are wanted. I have case, power supply and H75 ( I got a screaming deal on power and cooler from a guy at work, $50 for both, still in plastic), so those parts will stay, but any other suggestions are wanted.

CPU: Intel Core i3-4330 3.5GHz Dual-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Corsair H75 54.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
Motherboard: Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
Memory: Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Video Card: Asus Radeon R9 270X 2GB DirectCU II Video Card
Case: Corsair 250D Mini ITX Tower Case
Power Supply: Corsair CX 430W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
Case Fan: NoiseBlocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2 56.5 CFM 120mm Fan
Case Fan: NoiseBlocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2 56.5 CFM 120mm Fan


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thismortalcoil*
> 
> Since no one responded to my Budget AMD build, lets try this. Suggestions on changes are wanted. I have case, power supply and H75 ( I got a screaming deal on power and cooler from a guy at work, $50 for both, still in plastic), so those parts will stay, but any other suggestions are wanted.
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i3-4330 3.5GHz Dual-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H75 54.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
> Motherboard: Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> Video Card: Asus Radeon R9 270X 2GB DirectCU II Video Card
> Case: Corsair 250D Mini ITX Tower Case
> Power Supply: Corsair CX 430W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
> Case Fan: NoiseBlocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2 56.5 CFM 120mm Fan
> Case Fan: NoiseBlocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2 56.5 CFM 120mm Fan


What will be the primary use for this build?


----------



## Thismortalcoil

Medium gaming, web surfing, Netflix, TV. Nothing to serious. I'm not a hard core gamer, but play a fair amount of Ghost recon, BF4, FPS games. Looking for something that will get me 50fps or so on high settings at 1080p. I spec'd out an AMD 760k build a few pages back. This is about $150 more, is it worth the money?

CPU: AMD Athlon X4 760K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Corsair H75
Motherboard: ASRock FM2A78M-ITX+ Mini ITX FM2+
Memory: G.Skill Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600Memory
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Video Card: Asus R9 270x
Case: Corsair 250D
Power Supply: Corsair CX430m


----------



## kolo7127

Seems ok for a budget build. I became an intel guy when the core processors came out. A thing to note: i've done quite a bit of research on higher end processors amd vs intel and I've come to realize that the money saved up front for an amd is typically spent on power consumption over the next couple of years. Not sure if thats true with the lower end models but im guessing it probably is. Do you have additional storage? You'd be surprised how fast 120Gb goes away. Samsung evo is great though. PSU: I prefer full modular , but with proper cable management the 250D still has plenty of room. Make sure you use a wattage calculator with your components. You might want to go with higher wattage for re-usability in the future. Do you plan on overclocking? Not sure if it doable with the components selected even, but I ask because as much as I love my h75 it may be overkill for you. An air cooler will be less expensive and the money saved there might be spent on slightly better components. If you can I'd try to spend a little more up front maybe 2-300 more, I think you might find your system will be more usable and enjoyable for a longer period of time. Unless your on a tight budget and expect to build a whole new computer in the next couple years. With higher quality components you can keep them for longer and even reuse them in other builds upgrading components one at a time as the years go on. My i7 2700k is still an awesome proccessor even though its almost 4 years old. Graphics wise I've never been a fan of the AMD/ATI cards I find the drivers to be **** vs nvidia. Love the 250d. Almost bought those fans myself.

http://pcpartpicker.com/ is an awesome website for complete build comparisons with pricing, Here i did a compare already:

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/kolo7127/saved/zBndnQ

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/kolo7127/saved/Vs448d

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/kolo7127/saved/RjVD4D

Still under $1000 I kept some of the same components, the First intel build should hold longer and perform better you can save some $ by going with the locked i5 version and maybe an h97 board and air cooling, if you dont plan on overclocking. An extra $200 gets you a much better system that will be easier to upgrade. A cost you may makeup for in power consumption over the life of the system. Dont quote me on that I havent crunched the numbers.


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thismortalcoil*
> 
> Since no one responded to my Budget AMD build, lets try this. Suggestions on changes are wanted. I have case, power supply and H75 ( I got a screaming deal on power and cooler from a guy at work, $50 for both, still in plastic), so those parts will stay, but any other suggestions are wanted.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i3-4330 3.5GHz Dual-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H75 54.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
> Motherboard: Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> Video Card: Asus Radeon R9 270X 2GB DirectCU II Video Card
> Case: Corsair 250D Mini ITX Tower Case
> Power Supply: Corsair CX 430W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
> Case Fan: NoiseBlocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2 56.5 CFM 120mm Fan
> Case Fan: NoiseBlocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2 56.5 CFM 120mm Fan


Wait it's an AMD build with an Intel proc? I would never take the Athlon over an i3, the 4330 is a very capable processor. Also I'd grab the MSI H97I AC instead, same price but with better onboard sound AND built in wireless (before I decided to go with a K proc I was looking at it). Otherwise I'm digging it.


----------



## Thismortalcoil

Thanks for the great input, will think it over. This is my first build, so I set myself a low budget to get my feet wet. I used Pcpartpicker, and the voltage came out to about 360w, so there should be headroom for a bit of overclocking, but nothing outrageous. Again, just looking for a light gaming rig to play and surf the net. I could easily drop $5k on a build, but it would be wasted for it's intended uses. As for storage, I keep everything on external drives, and only have on there what I will be using for the near future. Still collecting parts, so no final decisions yet on which processor. Hope some others chime in. Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## Thismortalcoil

The AMD build was a couple of pages back. This was an Intel based one, since I really haven't seen much with AMD on these threads.


----------



## rene mauricio

Has anyone here been able to shoe-horn a 200mm front intake and the H100i and the optical bay?


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> Has anyone here been able to shoe-horn a 200mm front intake and the H100i and the optical bay?


That's probably pushing it just a bit. Unless you mount the fans for the h100 on the outside of the case...


----------



## Leon360z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thismortalcoil*
> 
> Thanks for the great input, will think it over. This is my first build, so I set myself a low budget to get my feet wet. I used Pcpartpicker, and the voltage came out to about 360w, so there should be headroom for a bit of overclocking, but nothing outrageous. Again, just looking for a light gaming rig to play and surf the net. I could easily drop $5k on a build, but it would be wasted for it's intended uses. As for storage, I keep everything on external drives, and only have on there what I will be using for the near future. Still collecting parts, so no final decisions yet on which processor. Hope some others chime in. Again, thanks for the help.


If you could easily drop $5k, why don't you spend $1k and get a decent i5 + GTX770/R9280X build? Just saying


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> That's probably pushing it just a bit. Unless you mount the fans for the h100 on the outside of the case...


I would think so too except people have crammed an H100i and a 200mm fan inside. The question being can you then slide the 5.25 bay back in or will the fan prevent that from happening?


----------



## rene mauricio

- Source


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> 
> 
> - Source


I can verify the tray still fits with that same exact 200MM fan in the front, and I know the tray fits with the h100. If memory serves me correctly your setup is that way. Assuming there should be no issue getting an ODD in if the tray still fits. Wish I had the parts to prove it for you, but by process of elimination it should.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> Has anyone here been able to shoe-horn a 200mm front intake and the H100i and the optical bay?


Yes, but the 200mm fan touches the ODD tray


----------



## rene mauricio

I can only hope so. From what I can tell, if the fan I want to use only has the holes for 200mm, it should slide right in. If the one I want has additional holes for 230mm then I will run into issues. A few pages back I think I saw someone cut off a few parts out of a CoolerMaster 200mm - so I guess a 200mm Spectre Pro is out of the question?

Rummaging around the pictures posted in this thread, I do not think anyone has tried to fit a Spectre Pro in the 250D with the optical bay attached.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> I can only hope so. From what I can tell, if the fan I want to use only has the holes for 200mm, it should slide right in. If the one I want has additional holes for 230mm then I will run into issues. A few pages back I think I saw someone cut off a few parts out of a CoolerMaster 200mm - so I guess a 200mm Spectre Pro is out of the question?
> 
> Rummaging around the pictures posted in this thread, I do not think anyone has tried to fit a Spectre Pro in the 250D with the optical bay attached.


That's the same cooler master fan I used and it worked with no cutting involved


----------



## Sneaky2Toes

Wow! This thread has been a great read!

I am looking to do a build in the 250D soon. I was going to start ordering but the more I read, the more changes I need to make. I want to wait for the ASUS M7I to release and get that for the build.

The main questions I have now are geared toward water cooling. I like the Koolance RP-1250 but I think the extra size and additional wiring for the temp senors and such will just add too much clutter.

I have seen a couple people using the EK-SBAY DDC 3.2 PWM. http://www.ekwb.com/shop/reservoirs-and-acc/res-pump-combo/ek-ddc/ek-sbay-ddc-3-2-pwm-incl-pump.html

I see that is small and basic and that the pump is controlled by the CPU fan header. I am curious what people are doing for fan controls and an auto shutdown if the pump fails.

Is the Fan Xpert 2 good for controlling the fans on the radiators? Does the M6I have any setting there to auto shutdown the PC if a cert temp is reached on the CPU?

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> I can only hope so. From what I can tell, if the fan I want to use only has the holes for 200mm, it should slide right in. If the one I want has additional holes for 230mm then I will run into issues. A few pages back I think I saw someone cut off a few parts out of a CoolerMaster 200mm - so I guess a 200mm Spectre Pro is out of the question?
> 
> Rummaging around the pictures posted in this thread, I do not think anyone has tried to fit a Spectre Pro in the 250D with the optical bay attached.


Sure , i have :
http://www.overclock.net/t/1492513/build-log-redwarf-watercooled-corsair-250d-gaming-rig
200mm spectre pro with 140mm radiator and 140mm fan all together while using the 5.25" bay for the ek pump res combo and side 240mm radiator with 2 corsair sp120


----------



## Thismortalcoil

I set a budget for my first build, and would like to stick with it. I may decide to do that, but I would like to see how much power I can get with a small budget. Still thinking it through, haven't made the improtant purchases yet.


----------



## Souperhans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thismortalcoil*
> 
> Medium gaming, web surfing, Netflix, TV. Nothing to serious. I'm not a hard core gamer, but play a fair amount of Ghost recon, BF4, FPS games. Looking for something that will get me 50fps or so on high settings at 1080p. I spec'd out an AMD 760k build a few pages back. This is about $150 more, is it worth the money?


Take a look at this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWans5FU4cU

It's JayzTwoCents and he put together a mini-ITX budget build for gaming and based it on a AMD A10-7850K CPU (which he overclocked to 4.5 GHz) on a MSI A88Xi AC m-ITX motherboard and with 8 GB ADATA XPG v2 1600 RAM overclocked to 2133. With the integrated GPU he got 30 fps with BF4 on low setting. He then took different discrete graphic cards to see if there were any obvious bottlenecks. With the low cost R7 250 he got 40-45 fps in BF4 on medium settings. With a R9 270 OC (and using Mantle) he got around 85 fps on high settings in BF4. Finally he put a GTX 780 in the system and got excellent results on Ultra settings.

In conclusion the results was a real eye opener, and he liked the AMD Kaveri system so much that he is going to use it (with the GTX 780) as his LAN box.


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> Sure , i have :
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1492513/build-log-redwarf-watercooled-corsair-250d-gaming-rig
> 200mm spectre pro with 140mm radiator and 140mm fan all together while using the 5.25" bay for the ek pump res combo and side 240mm radiator with 2 corsair sp120


Beautiful!









If I could give you a big ole man-hug right now, I would. One last question. It kind of looks like you had to... surgically alter the Spectre around the 5.25 clips. Is that accurate?


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could give you a big ole man-hug right now, I would. One last question. It kind of looks like you had to... surgically alter the Spectre around the 5.25 clips. Is that accurate?


10x and yes , you just need a small 5mm cut , can even be done with scissors but a small cable cutter does the trick easily in 2 minutes ( no power tools required )


----------



## Thismortalcoil

Ok, you guys have talked me into an Intel build. Take a look and make suggestions. The cooler and power supply stay, like I said, I got both new for $50 from a guy at work.

CPU: Intel Core i3-4130 3.4GHz Dual-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Corsair H75 54.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
Motherboard: Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Video Card: Asus Radeon R9 270X 4GB DirectCU II Video Card
Case: Corsair 250D Mini ITX Tower Case)
Power Supply: Corsair CX 430W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
Wattage: 293


----------



## xeepsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thismortalcoil*
> 
> Ok, you guys have talked me into an Intel build. Take a look and make suggestions. The cooler and power supply stay, like I said, I got both new for $50 from a guy at work.
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i3-4130 3.4GHz Dual-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H75 54.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
> Motherboard: Asus H87I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> Video Card: Asus Radeon R9 270X 4GB DirectCU II Video Card
> Case: Corsair 250D Mini ITX Tower Case)
> Power Supply: Corsair CX 430W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
> Wattage: 293


This will be a nice computer, but buy another fan for the H75 because the original fan is very loud. Scythe Gentle typhoon AP14 is a good one. And don't worry about the PSU, my build with an 3770k and an nvidia Gtx 770 ate 305 watts under kombustor.


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I just installed my air cooler, Noctua NH-U9B SE. Temps are still about the same since I'm only OC'd to 4.2 with undervolting.
> 
> 
> 
> and for reference, here is a picture of my Caselabs S3 right by the 250D. If anyone wants I could get my brothers Prodigy in the picture as well.


Which case of the two cases would you recommend over the other and why?


----------



## jhaze84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Which case of the two cases would you recommend over the other and why?


I own both of these cases. You can't really recommend one over the other because they are meant for entirely different applications. The 250D is a compact, affordable, air cooling (or closed loop water cooling) case. The S3 is big (comparatively), expensive, and far superior for handling a custom water cooling loop. They are both excellent cases.









Go with the 250D if you:
* Want to spend less than $100
* Want to have a powerful computer in a compact space

Go with the S3 if you:
* Want to have a fully water cooled ITX build
* Want full aluminum construction
* Don't mind paying $200-$300 on a case


----------



## Sneaky2Toes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> No need to remove the fan bracket , I'm using a 30mm radiator coupled with corsair's SP120 fans ( 25mm ) and they fit perfectly as you can see in the picture attached ( sorry for the towels but it was during my leak testing ) the alphacool should fit the same way .
> 
> 
> Works4me


What radiator did you use?

What brand and size of compression fittings? Curious what size of tubing can be used. Main factor is going to be clearance on the bottom port of the radiator.


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sneaky2Toes*
> 
> What radiator did you use?
> 
> What brand and size of compression fittings? Curious what size of tubing can be used. Main factor is going to be clearance on the bottom port of the radiator.


i just used an unbranded 240mm copper radiator 29.6mm thick .
as for the fittings , these are EK-HD adapters as the tubing is acrylic ( had to make some tough bending there )
for the bottom port of the radiator i used a 45 degree connector which extended it past the raiser card of the Impact .
i also managed to fit everything with regular ( though very thick ) tubing and compression fittings ( 1/2ID 3/4OD ) as you can see in the attached photos of my initial build , i chose the acrylic later to make it cleaner .


----------



## cube64DD

Added two noise blocker 80x80x15 as exhaust. Do you guys think I should turn my h100i fans around as intake or leave as is. Haveseen a temp drop since installed.


----------



## cube64DD




----------



## Souperhans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cube64DD*
> 
> Added two noise blocker 80x80x15 as exhaust. Do you guys think I should turn my h100i fans around as intake or leave as is. Haveseen a temp drop since installed.


That is a controversial issue. Personally, I'm a firm believer that radiators should intake cool air for the best efficiency.


----------



## zeropluszero

have here a GTX580 lightning, measuring from bottom of PCB to the top of heatpipe


is this card going to fit in one of these cases?


----------



## Sneaky2Toes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> i just used an unbranded 240mm copper radiator 29.6mm thick .
> as for the fittings , these are EK-HD adapters as the tubing is acrylic ( had to make some tough bending there )
> for the bottom port of the radiator i used a 45 degree connector which extended it past the raiser card of the Impact .
> i also managed to fit everything with regular ( though very thick ) tubing and compression fittings ( 1/2ID 3/4OD ) as you can see in the attached photos of my initial build , i chose the acrylic later to make it cleaner .


Thanks for the info. I was thinking of using 3/8ID 5/8OD LRT tubing with Koolance fittings. Looks like it should fit.

How thick of a 140 Rad did you use on the front?


----------



## Works4me

30mm


----------



## Sneaky2Toes

Thanks.

This will be my first WC computer. I wish I had the balls to do hard lines... your rig is beautiful!

*EDIT* Ok, so I just watched a few videos on hard lines. Looks like if I take your time and think things out, I can do it. I am looking at the PETG tubing. Is that what you used?

Do you think the larger PrimoChill compression fittings will be too large for the water blocks?


----------



## one4hope

Here is a little video I made of my 250D HTPC


----------



## RedBeaver

Hello. Please welcome myself to the newest addition to the club. will be fitting some swiftech H220 on mine and do some minor moddings.


----------



## Sneaky2Toes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> 30mm


Is your 140mm fan in push or pull?

Sorry for all the questions. I just really like your build


----------



## Works4me

I don't mind the questions , i just hope the answers are helping








The 200mm spectre pro is on push and the corsair 140mm on pull


----------



## Sneaky2Toes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> I don't mind the questions , i just hope the answers are helping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 200mm spectre pro is on push and the corsair 140mm on pull


Hmm, so since no one really makes an SP 140mm, pretty sure I would have enough room if I just ran a Corsair SP120 with something like the Black Ice Nemesis GTX (54mm). That makes the total depth 79mm on the front. I think your setup is 75mm right?

Also looking to use Black Ice Nemesis GTX 240 rad with Corsair sp120's


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sneaky2Toes*
> 
> Hmm, so since no one really makes an SP 140mm, pretty sure I would have enough room if I just ran a Corsair SP120 with something like the Black Ice Nemesis GTX (54mm). That makes the total depth 79mm on the front. I think your setup is 75mm right?
> 
> Also looking to use Black Ice Nemesis GTX 240 rad with Corsair sp120's


The front Nemesis GTX is fine you could even manage a push\pull as the clearance from the front of the case to the motherboard tray is 120mm though cable management will be hard with push\pull and a 54mm rad .

as for the Black Ice Nemesis GTX 240 , isn't it 54mm as well ??? you wont be able to fit it with fans at all ( unless you plan to mod the fans to be mounted on the outside of the case .


----------



## Sneaky2Toes

My bad, I meant the Black Ice Nemesis GT Stealth. It is 29.6mm.


----------



## Works4me

You're all set then , i Love this case , i'm also in the process of gathering all the parts for my Silverstone TJ08B-E build :
4790K ( already got it yesterday







)
Asus Maximus VII Gene ( should be here today )
Dual Radiators : Front 180mm Magicool ( already had it ) push\pull with Phobya G-Silent 180mm fans and Back alphacool nexxxos ut60 120mm push\pull with Phobya 120mm G-Silent fans








and of course the TJ08B-E which is not that much larger than the 250D

just trying to decide if i'll use Acrylic again or go for 1/2ID 3/4OD with compression fittings .


----------



## Sneaky2Toes

Did you put a drain in your rig?


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sneaky2Toes*
> 
> Did you put a drain in your rig?


no , i was to eager to start building and the 3 way connector and valve did not arrive back then , i'll put one on the TJ08 for sure


----------



## mikeo01

Hey all









Wondering, what is best for this case type? My R9 280X gets slightly hot, not anything to worry about.

Wondering would Gainward's Phantom cooler fit in here seen as it is a 2.5-3 slot type, rather than the dual slot type? Thinking about getting this variant so the heat is exhausted out the back.


----------



## DreadyDK

This is how a Corsair 250D looks when it has stayed to long out in the sun


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> This is how a Corsair 250D looks when it has stayed to long out in the sun


I think I like it, is it stripped or sprayed? I cant really tell.


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> I think I like it, is it stripped or sprayed? I cant really tell.


All the original paint is removed (Stripped), "just" need to make a windows and some minor adjustments before it's getting a new layer of powdercoat.


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> All the original paint is removed (Stripped), "just" need to make a windows and some minor adjustments before it's getting a new layer of powdercoat.


Thats what I thought but I didnt want to pick on your spray job if it was. Powder coat is nice, what color?


----------



## Mayor Payne

Hi guys. I'm starting a 250D build. Sorry for the low quality pics my phone is broken and I had to send it to the manufactuer. Later I will bring more pictures. I wanted to ask you that which 200mm fan would you recommend to this case because I was thinking about NZXT FZ-200 but I saw a picture and the mounting holes did not fit so could you recommend me some other which would fit there. Thanks.


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeo01*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering, what is best for this case type? My R9 280X gets slightly hot, not anything to worry about.
> 
> Wondering would Gainward's Phantom cooler fit in here seen as it is a 2.5-3 slot type, rather than the dual slot type? Thinking about getting this variant so the heat is exhausted out the back.


I didn't see any AMD coolers on their website, are you sure they have one for the 280X? And it really depends on how far it sticks out past the second slot. There is some room to play with but not a whole lot. I doubt you could go a full slot width extra. Would have to get some measurements to know for sure.


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> Thats what I thought but I didnt want to pick on your spray job if it was. Powder coat is nice, what color?


Well the original plan was to make it white, with red psu/mb tray and red hdd/ssd cage. But its still a bit unclear atm









All my cases are allways white, so still dont know if i shuold try someting a bit more crazy


----------



## Souperhans

Ah, I finally was able to build my little monster 250D. I had a heck of a time troubleshooting why it just wouldn't work. Turns out it was a combination of a) the CPU not liking even the lightest of tightening of the CPU/MB waterblock, b) using a power cable from a different PSU and c) getting a 840 Evo SSD that was DOA. Everything works for now, and I'll post some pictures, once I've cleaned up the wiring a little bit.

The electric stuff:

Intel i7 4770K
Asus Maximus VI Impact
MSI nVidia GTX 780 "Reference design"
Silverstone SST-65G Strider Gold (650W) with the short and flexible cable kit
2 x Corsair Vengeance 8 GB 2133 sticks
2 x Samsung 840 Evo 1 TB in Raid 0
2 x Seagate 3 TB hard disks in Raid 1
1 x Crucial M550 128 GB M.2 accelerating the Seagate drives
1 x Samsung BD-ROM/DVD writer (I routed the eSATA cable inside the case)

Cooling:

EK-D5 Vario X-RES 100 pump and reservoir combo
EK M6I CPU/MB waterblock
XSPC GTX Titan GPU waterblock
1 x Hardware Labs GTS 240 XFlow radiator mounted in the side intake, with 2 x Corsair SP Quiet Edition fans, pulling
2 x XSPC RX120 v3 radiators mounted in the bottom front of the case (modded for intakes and making them fit), with 2x Corsair SP Quiet Edition fans, pushing
2 x Noiseblocker Multiframe 80 mm mounted on the outside on the back exhaust

The cooling works well, so far. I've yet to overclock, but at light loads and with the top off the CPU hovers around 40 degrees Celsius which isn't enough for the fans to the start spinning.


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mayor Payne*
> 
> Hi guys. I'm starting a 250D build. Sorry for the low quality pics my phone is broken and I had to send it to the manufactuer. Later I will bring more pictures. I wanted to ask you that which 200mm fan would you recommend to this case because I was thinking about NZXT FZ-200 but I saw a picture and the mounting holes did not fit so could you recommend me some other which would fit there. Thanks.


Bitfenix' spectre pro 200mm fits , but you'll have to make a small cut in the top if you're going to use the 5.25" bay


----------



## Aarent

Hi everyone







,

Pretty new to the site but have visited it a few times in the past for research purposes







, decided to finally sign up and be able to comment on things i like, I myself am on a journey to build a new 250D PC and would like to share you my thread link if anyone's interested to have a look.

Thanks a lot!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1498487/corsair-250d-projekt-pandora


----------



## MAL375K

I have the bitfenix pro 230 in mine but its offset to fit the h100i and I'm not using the optical.


----------



## RedBeaver

Just fyi, just got and installed a Swiftech h220. Tight fit but works. No clearance issue with my Asus Z97i-plus either.


----------



## kamikazemonkey

One question guys.......

What do you think about turning upside down the psu? I have to rebuild my rig, and I'm thinking of doing it, just because the cable to the mobo have to be twisted and it's really ugly...

Also I'm thinking on painting the inside case all matte white, and the exterior black, but with a special vinyl touch


----------



## Souperhans

I'm running with my PSU upside down for better cabling. Besides that the advantage is another fan to exhaust case air and move the air under the motherboard. The disadvantage is of course that the PSU is going to get a lot hotter.


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Souperhans*
> 
> I'm running with my PSU upside down for better cabling. Besides that the advantage is another fan to exhaust case air and move the air under the motherboard. The disadvantage is of course that the PSU is going to get a lot hotter.


Also the PSU can handle much more hotness than other parts.... But Its safe? What about the dust?


----------



## rene mauricio

Has anyone here attempted to put in either a GELID Icy Vision or a NZXT Kraken G10? Going by pure pictures, it seems like these are 3 slot cooling solutions and the 250D does not look like has enough room for that type of configuration.


----------



## Gloves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> Has anyone here attempted to put in either a GELID Icy Vision or a NZXT Kraken G10?


RebelHell used a Kraken G10 with a Corsair H90 here.


----------



## MAL375K

I put my seasonic platinum 660 with the fan up to suck warm air off the bottom of the motherboard


----------



## Mayor Payne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> Bitfenix' spectre pro 200mm fits , but you'll have to make a small cut in the top if you're going to use the 5.25" bay


So that means that any fan would need some modifications to fit it in the case. Too bad it can't be done without it. Do you have a photo how big the cut would have to be ?


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gloves*
> 
> RebelHell used a Kraken G10 with a Corsair H90 here.


Oh crud! You are right. I can not even wrap my head around how he managed to cram a 3 slot cooler in there, but he did. He did.









[edit]

I wonder how well something like this would work on a 290. All that hot air has to go some place...


----------



## Gloves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> Oh crud! You are right. I can not even wrap my head around how he managed to cram a 3 slot cooler in there, but he did. He did.


The NZXT page for it says the Kraken is 32.5 mm tall, which I take it is the height of the bracket, so you'd need to add a few mm for the PCB and die height. The Asus DirectCuII 280x is 38.1 mm tall and I think people are saying the tight spot with that is the width of it against the top panel rather than the height against the side panel, so as long as your PCB and die don't add much more than 6 mm I'd guess you should be OK.

I'm kind of interested in the idea as well, I'm just trying to pick a mobo for my 250D build but I'd be tempted to have a H100i at the side cooling the CPU and something like an H90 in the front fan slot cooling the GPU.

EDIT: Someone from the [H]ard forums says "And for those who are curious...The G10 fits in the Corsair 250D with no modifications. I just installed one in my mITX build. Perfect fit! I'll post pics when I get home from work".

They don't seem to have posted photos in the end though.


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gloves*
> 
> I'm kind of interested in the idea as well, I'm just trying to pick a mobo for my 250D build but I'd be tempted to have a H100i at the side cooling the CPU and something like an H90 in the front fan slot cooling the GPU.


That's basically my exact setup. Make sure you choose a motherboard that allows you to route the hoses for the H100i toward the back of the case. If they are toward the front they will interfere with whatever rad/fan you decide to put there.
Quote:


> EDIT: Someone from the [H]ard forums says "And for those who are curious...The G10 fits in the Corsair 250D with no modifications. I just installed one in my mITX build. Perfect fit! I'll post pics when I get home from work".
> 
> They don't seem to have posted photos in the end though.


I have it in there with no modifications to the case at all. It's a tight fit and if the fan filter on the side isn't laying perfectly flat the 92mm fan on the G10 will rub against it but it works. The only reason I added fans to the outside of my case is to make sure I run a slight positive pressure. Even that didn't require any mods, the vents cut into the side are almost perfect for two 120mm fans.

EDIT: It's not really a three slot cooler, closer to a 2.5. And this setup will increase your CPU temps slightly as you're dumping hot air off the cards radiator into the case to be exhausted through the CPU's radiator. But it wasn't a significant enough increase to make me change anything.


----------



## Gloves

Thanks for the info, I don't think I'd mind the increased temps because I'm not planning on going for some sort of OC record, so a few degrees won't bother me as long as it is still fairly quiet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> That's basically my exact setup. Make sure you choose a motherboard that allows you to route the hoses for the H100i toward the back of the case. If they are toward the front they will interfere with whatever rad/fan you decide to put there.


I was about to say "so not the Impact VI/VII then because of the daughter board on the H100i-side" but a few photos have been posted with that exact setup and the H100i tubes at the back of the case. Hmm....

I really wish Asus would hurry up and give a release date/cost for the Impact VII, Q3 is such a vague release date and I'd like to build this thing sooner rather than later.


----------



## RebelHell

Actually, I'm using the Impact VI. The lower tube actually slides between the daughter board and the I/O shield. It's snug but it works.


----------



## ALLTEVIR

Hi all, I come here to thank everyone for the tips. Through them I am almost finished my project. Soon I'll post photos. I'm brazilian, sorry for my english, I'm using Google translator.
Actually the project is not yet fully completed, most post more photos soon, along with the configuration. Now I will watch the match Brazil vs Chile for the world cup soccer.


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALLTEVIR*
> 
> Hi all, I come here to thank everyone for the tips. Through them I am almost finished my project. Soon I'll post photos. I'm brazilian, sorry for my english, I'm using Google translator.
> Actually the project is not yet fully completed, most post more photos soon, along with the configuration. Now I will watch the match Brazil vs Chile for the world cup soccer.


Looks awesome dude, very nice work!


----------



## DreadyDK

So my 250D Build is going slow and steady









Today i hade time to do the hole for the windows, and the other day i got my EK-FC Titan SE (Original CSQ) polished and sanded with 2000 Grit Wet Sandpaper. Too better match my EK-FB ASUS M6I - Nickel witch is the new CSQ design...



Before pictures of the block :




After pictures of the block :


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> EDIT: It's not really a three slot cooler, closer to a 2.5. And this setup will increase your CPU temps slightly as you're dumping hot air off the cards radiator into the case to be exhausted through the CPU's radiator. But it wasn't a significant enough increase to make me change anything.


Thank you for that bit of info. I was starting to think that the new Corsair HG10 would not fit, but your pictures helped me visualize it in a whole new way. I appreciate that.

The only minor concern I have is that you are cooling down a 780TI while I will be attempting to do similar on a 290.


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALLTEVIR*


Sweet! That is so similar to what I had in mind. I will have to show you when I am done mocking it up.


----------



## ALLTEVIR

Projeto em andamento:
Mini ITX Corsair Obsidian 250D
ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT
Intel i7 4770k
GeForce GTX 690 4GB 512-Bit GDDR5 Custom*
Memória 2X8GB Corsair Vegenance 2400
SSD Seagate 600 Series 240GB
SSD Corsair Force GT 240GB
HDD Seagate Barracuda 1Terabyte
Water Cooler Corsair H100i
PSU Sentey Hardblue 1100
Corsair AF120 Performance Edition X2
Corsair AF140 Performance Edition X1


----------



## RedBeaver

**WARNING**

*Swiftech H220: Pump air trap issue*

The kit fits, but just an FYI, due to the orientation, you will risk having air trapped in the pump. The kit is designed to have the rad at a higher spot than the pump so the reservoir (part of the rad) is acting as an air trap.

I got mine installed, and after talking with a Swiftech rep trying to fix the issue, it's pretty much permanent. The pump is super noisy and no matter what I do, it doesn't fully go away - and the Swiftech rep said, even if I do get it silenced, there's a big chance it will come back.

I'm looking into refund process now... was thinking of Corsair H100i, but might just go custom kit........


----------



## dsmwookie

The H220 works fine if you bleed it properly from the start. I used a dremel on the frame and faced mine outward to the side panel. This allowed me to leave the 250D on its side while keeping it completely topped off during the bleeding process.


----------



## RedBeaver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> The H220 works fine if you bleed it properly from the start. I used a dremel on the frame and faced mine outward to the side panel. This allowed me to leave the 250D on its side while keeping it completely topped off during the bleeding process.


I'll be interested with this. I held mine faced up while bleeding (and adding soap) it, elevated on top of the pump, but, it still has the noise. Maybe I should put the case on its side and hold the rad facing up?

Because either way, until im on the new solution, i'm stuck with a loud saltwater aquarium pump 2 feet from my head (case sitting next to monitor)....


----------



## jhaze84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedBeaver*
> 
> I'm looking into refund process now... was thinking of Corsair H100i, but might just go custom kit........


There are reports of H100i's making noise too, though most are silent (mine is). You can probably RMA one that makes noise if you get it.


----------



## dsmwookie

Yea the H220 is a ***** to bleed at times. I can't stress enough letting it run and adding more water make sure it is almost to the brim. You have to rotate the case A LOT while bleeding to get the air bubbles to move. I will also squeeze the lines to help it get over any hurdles; pinching the lines to build up a little pressure then releasing helped push some of the worst bubbles out.


----------



## RedBeaver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> Yea the H220 is a ***** to bleed at times. I can't stress enough letting it run and adding more water make sure it is almost to the brim. You have to rotate the case A LOT while bleeding to get the air bubbles to move. I will also squeeze the lines to help it get over any hurdles; pinching the lines to build up a little pressure then releasing helped push some of the worst bubbles out.


Thank you for the encouragement!

Last but not least, please check out my video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-Sc5a6vnmU

Do you agree with the swiftech rep that it is a case of air being trapped in the pump? The noise definitely comes from the pump and it sounded like my bubble-producing saltwater aquarium pump......


----------



## soulwrath

Was wondering if there is a acrylic side panel for the 250D? I just want to show the insides off without having to leave the panels open, also a better front panel?


----------



## FuzzDad

Update to my build...I added a second pump, pulled the H100i, added a EKWB CPU/Mobo block, and a BlackIce 240. Pump->VID->CPU->140mm->240mm->Pump. I brought the box outside and pollen started filling it up (windy day) so I took a few hurried shots:


----------



## Works4me

Looks "Cool" , literally cool , the light blue looks great , why didn't you use the blue rings that came with the corsair fans ?

But really , great job









Works4me


----------



## AzureusPT

Just a quick question, for an air cooling case solution, would it be enough to have the front (with the 140mm fan) and the back (fanless) as intake and use two 120mm side fans as outtake? I plan on using also a Noctua NH-L12 as CPU cooler.


----------



## FuzzDad

Should have...doofus move on my part...but I have a soft spot for the color contrast...given there are red highlights on the motherboard it kind-of works.


----------



## jhaze84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzureusPT*
> 
> Just a quick question, for an air cooling case solution, would it be enough to have the front (with the 140mm fan) and the back (fanless) as intake and use two 120mm side fans as outtake? I plan on using also a Noctua NH-L12 as CPU cooler.


Temp-wise it will be just fine. The only issue with this (negative pressure) setup is that there will be increased dust buildup due to air being sucked in through unfiltered holes in the case.

If you flipped the side 120mm fans around and made them intake as well, then you will have positive pressure and better dust control.







But either way will work and you should have good cooling with 3 case fans regardless of their orientation.


----------



## RedBeaver

What kind of space that doesn't fit a 250D? lol...

but do you sell parts only? or has to be a bundle?


----------



## dsmwookie

Red, that definitely sounds like air to me.


----------



## itbesandrodoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedBeaver*
> 
> What kind of space that doesn't fit a 250D? lol...
> 
> but do you sell parts only? or has to be a bundle?


it's ******ed how small this desk is I have to work on.. and a 27" monitor leave no room for PC on it !!

and I'm trying for that. just so I get it all outta the way and cover the new costs


----------



## RedBeaver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> Red, that definitely sounds like air to me.


Yet you bring me back hope to my heart!

LOL

But what do I do?? I tilted, top up, shake, change elevation, pinch/squeeze the tubes.... everything outside of fully draining and fully refilling it again........


----------



## RedBeaver

PS: This is my next choice if I can't get the H220 to quiet up and get store credit...
http://www.xs-pc.com/watercooling-kits/raystorm-d5-ex240-watercooling-kit

Yes, it has dual bay res, but nothing my dremel can't handle lol.... and the rad is thin enough at 35.5cm....


----------



## Mayor Payne

I have two questions. Will I be able to fit in this case MSI N770 without any problems and does anybody know when the new Fractal Design will relase the Kelvin series AIO watercooling.


----------



## Krulani

For those of you interested, there is a pair of OCN members building a heavily modified, watercooled *mATX* build in a 250D. So far things look incredible, link is here.


----------



## p1en1nja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> For those of you interested, there is a pair of OCN members building a heavily modified, watercooled *mATX* build in a 250D. So far things look incredible, link is here.


Thank you man for the shoutout. Hello 250D Club, yes Oliver1234 and I are doing a MATX 250D mod. Here are a few pics of what we have so far.




If you want to see more feel free to click here.


----------



## dazedCobra42

*Here's mine







*

*The battlestation*


*Ducky DK9008 Shine 3 - Cherry Brown*

*G430*

*G400s and G240 mousepad*


----------



## Aarent

Very nice man


----------



## Aarent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p1en1nja*
> 
> Thank you man for the shoutout. Hello 250D Club, yes Oliver1234 and I are doing a MATX 250D mod. Here are a few pics of what we have so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see more feel free to click here.


I want a white one too! I was thinking of powder coating mine, is yours just painted?


----------



## p1en1nja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aarent*
> 
> I want a white one too! I was thinking of powder coating mine, is yours just painted?


Yes I painted the case with House of Kolors paint.


----------



## silencer51

Guys, has anyone used the 250D with the Noctua NH-C14? I have the NH-L12 in mine but I'm thinking of getting a 4790K and the added cooling capability would be nice.

I know the NH-C14 fits in the case, the question is, will I have to sacrifice the ODD bay? I use a 9.5mm drive.


----------



## danielxcloud

Hey all!

I was looking for some advice/thoughts. I've moved my current rig from a 350D to a 250D.
I downsized because I'm turning this build into something smaller for my wife, and with the 350D I was able to get 4.5GHZ @ 1.3V stable with mid 80's temps in Prime and Linx.
Granted, the 350D had more room to breathe, and I had the H100i mounted to the front with 2x120SP fans pushing through, and 3x120SPs (top and rear) as exhaust (mounted the top wrong but it was OK).

Moved everything into the 250D this week, and after cramming and _almost breaking off the daughterboard of the Impact_ trying to fit the H100i (*anyone else have this problem?*) I set it to 4.2ghz 1.25V and was hitting ~92-95 in Prime and Linx. I assumed I seated it wrong, but after 6 re-seats and pasting, I'm done tearing apart the rig and just wondering if I can't run 4.5ghz like I did in my 350D due to the cooling layout in the 250D.

I thought I could add some 2x80's in the back, but it would hit the tubing, or swapping out for a 200mm in the front as intake.

Thanks in advance!

Asus Impact Z87
Intel 4670k
2x4gb Mushkin Blackline Ridgebacks
_NO GPU_
Seasonic X650
Samsung EVO 250GB
H100i with 2xSP120 Q.E. PUSH, Stock 140mm intake


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielxcloud*
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> I was looking for some advice/thoughts. I've moved my current rig from a 350D to a 250D.
> I downsized because I'm turning this build into something smaller for my wife, and with the 350D I was able to get 4.5GHZ @ 1.3V stable with mid 80's temps in Prime and Linx.
> Granted, the 350D had more room to breathe, and I had the H100i mounted to the front with 2x120SP fans pushing through, and 3x120SPs (top and rear) as exhaust (mounted the top wrong but it was OK).
> 
> Moved everything into the 250D this week, and after cramming and _almost breaking off the daughterboard of the Impact_ trying to fit the H100i (*anyone else have this problem?*) I set it to 4.2ghz 1.25V and was hitting ~92-95 in Prime and Linx. I assumed I seated it wrong, but after 6 re-seats and pasting, I'm done tearing apart the rig and just wondering if I can't run 4.5ghz like I did in my 350D due to the cooling layout in the 250D.
> 
> I thought I could add some 2x80's in the back, but it would hit the tubing, or swapping out for a 200mm in the front as intake.


I set mine up so that the H100i tubes were at the front of the case, which just barely fits using a 140mm intake fan (I used stock, up to you). That should allow you to use 80mm fans at the back, I didn't. Also, I made the radiator fans on the H100i intake. You're going to want that cool outside air blowing through your rad, especially when/if you install a GPU.


----------



## ALLTEVIR

Project almost finished, I'm finishing the lighting.
Mini ITX Corsair Obsidian 250D
MB ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT
Processor Intel i7 4770k (4.5GHz)
GeForce GTX 690 4GB 512-Bit 3072 CUDA Cores GDDR5 Custom*
Memória 2X8GB Corsair Vegenance 2400
SSD Seagate 600 Series 240GB
SSD Corsair Force GT 240GB
HDD Seagate Barracuda 1Terabyte
Water Cooler Corsair H100i
PSU Sentey Hardblue 1100
Corsair AF120 Performance Edition X2
Corsair AF140 Performance Edition X1


----------



## Jeronbernal

decided to take out the 780ti for my mITX madeline build and replace it with this :3



still trying to decide if i want to use a EK block or a Aquacomputer block :3


----------



## DreadyDK

Finally i got the time to finish all the drilling/Dremeling









So tomorrow my case is going to the powder coating guy.....





Still lots to do with the front mod of the case tho...


----------



## danielxcloud

So for you *ASUS Impact* users out with that used a *H100(i)* did you have problems getting the h100(i) to fit? I had to shove and grunt and grind to get it to fit and felt like I was breaking the daugherboard. I finally got it in, but I wasn't too happy about it.


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielxcloud*
> 
> So for you *ASUS Impact* users out with that used a *H100(i)* did you have problems getting the h100(i) to fit? I had to shove and grunt and grind to get it to fit and felt like I was breaking the daugherboard. I finally got it in, but I wasn't too happy about it.


I didnd have any problem's mounting my H100i at all ?


----------



## danielxcloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> I didnd have any problem's mounting my H100i at all ?


Did you mount your h100(i)'s radiator before mounting your motherboard into the tray?
Thanks for the response.


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielxcloud*
> 
> Did you mount your h100(i)'s radiator before mounting your motherboard into the tray?
> Thanks for the response.


If i remember correct i mounted my H100i after my Asus Impact.


----------



## jhaze84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielxcloud*
> 
> So for you *ASUS Impact* users out with that used a *H100(i)* did you have problems getting the h100(i) to fit? I had to shove and grunt and grind to get it to fit and felt like I was breaking the daugherboard. I finally got it in, but I wasn't too happy about it.


Check out this 250D build video. I know he uses a different motherboard but I think the method he uses to install the H100i will prevent the stress you were causing to your board.


----------



## danielxcloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84*
> 
> Check out this 250D build video. I know he uses a different motherboard but I think the method he uses to install the H100i will prevent the stress you were causing to your board.


Thanks for that, didn't even think about taking that bracket off, but even so, the fans are still touching the daughterboard on the Impact. I guess its OK - just didn't know if any other Impact users had any issues with installing their board with a H100(i). I've seen some folks with the exact same setup, fans, and fan positioning and wonder if they did something different.

That daugherboard has plagued me ever since I got the Impact!







Couldn't mount the H100i up top in my 350D because of it, either.


----------



## Thismortalcoil

Hello, narrowing in on my build
Asus h97i motherboard
i3-4130 cpu ( at $110 a good entry level cpu)
Gskill sniper ram

Question is which GPU? a A EVGA 760 superclocked or a R9 280? what would you suggest


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielxcloud*
> 
> So for you *ASUS Impact* users out with that used a *H100(i)* did you have problems getting the h100(i) to fit? I had to shove and grunt and grind to get it to fit and felt like I was breaking the daugherboard. I finally got it in, but I wasn't too happy about it.


Man I actually broke a piece off the back of the daughter board putting sp120s in, one of the tiny little capacitor things that are in the back, the screw for my fan I believe knocked it off. That was a sad day for me lol

I need to be more careful


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielxcloud*
> 
> So for you *ASUS Impact* users out with that used a *H100(i)* did you have problems getting the h100(i) to fit? I had to shove and grunt and grind to get it to fit and felt like I was breaking the daugherboard. I finally got it in, but I wasn't too happy about it.


It was close and took a little wiggling but I was never worried I'd break anything.


----------



## itbesandrodoe

mount the rad and fans before the motherboard. then mount the block into the cpu.. easy money


----------



## Thismortalcoil

will the ASUS ROG STRIKER GTX 760 fit at 6" high?


----------



## smithydan

hey guys, looking for a decent 200mm fan for the front, any suggestions of what will fit and work nicely but isn't too loud?

I was looking at this Phanteks PH-F200SP but can't seem to find it anywhere within the us


----------



## Krulani

You can sometimes find REALLY good deals on Ebay of brand new items that people bought and didn't use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> hey guys, looking for a decent 200mm fan for the front, any suggestions of what will fit and work nicely but isn't too loud?
> 
> I was looking at this Phanteks PH-F200SP but can't seem to find it anywhere within the us


I've heard good things about Bitfenix's 200 and 230mm fans, such as this one. It comes in white, black, and a few other LED color opitions.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> You can sometimes find REALLY good deals on Ebay of brand new items that people bought and didn't use.
> I've heard good things about Bitfenix's 200 and 230mm fans, such as this one. It comes in white, black, and a few other LED color opitions.


Cool, thanks buddy.


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Guys.... What do you think is the coolest option?
(all water-cooled except the dual back)

140 from-intake push
Dual 120 side-exhaust push
Dual 80 back-exhaust

Or

140 front-intake push
Dual 120 side-intake push
Dual 80 back-exhaust

Or there is other better option?

Right now I'm doing some Modding onto my 250D... So that means no pc for a few days.... F**k!


----------



## Krulani

I really think front+side intake is just a much better option (with the 2 80's exhausting out the back). You get fresh outside air going through your radiators and positive pressure inside your case, making dust MUCH less of a nuisance.


----------



## willabaliw

My Green 250 D! still trying make it more cool!.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikazemonkey*
> 
> Guys.... What do you think is the coolest option?
> (all water-cooled except the dual back)
> 
> 140 from-intake push
> Dual 120 side-exhaust push
> Dual 80 back-exhaust
> 
> Or
> 
> 140 front-intake push
> Dual 120 side-intake push
> Dual 80 back-exhaust
> 
> Or there is other better option?
> 
> Right now I'm doing some Modding onto my 250D... So that means no pc for a few days.... F**k!


I tried doing a dual 80 Rad in the back with a 240 on the side, the two rads won't work together =/ maybe with some extensive modding and 80mm fan relocation you can


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> I tried doing a dual 80 Rad in the back with a 240 on the side, the two rads won't work together =/ maybe with some extensive modding and 80mm fan relocation you can


Could you do it with the 240 tubing holes towards the front, and the 160 holes away from the 240?

I've always hoped someone would try modding a 2nd 240 mount onto the GPU-side wall and mounting a waterblocked GPU to the roof using a PCIe riser. That would be so interesting to see.


----------



## Jeronbernal

You could possibly but also with modding. Problem with any 80*80 rad is they aren't exactly 80, and if you look at the back 8080 fan holes, they won't allow the rad to sit properly because of the surrounding border, that, and any 80mm or double 80mm rad, is pretty thick, you're putting a minimum of 55mm including the fan above your mobo, it gets in the way of your cpu tubing, I tried to figure it out for so long, lol there was no way to get it in there without it looking either ridiculous or janky... With any rad in the back, with a fan, it looks like a big black box hovering over your mobo lol. Also the ports if you face them towards the gpu... No dice. I bought a double 80 nemesis trying to fit it, didn't work, then I tried a single. Still didn't work. Funny thing is I usually measure these types of things =p

The rads are just too wide, long and too tall. It's a shame. The nemesis is a pretty thick 8080mm rad, and so is the Alphacool one, but you might be able to get away with it if you found a slightly smaller rad and use the mesh holes as fan mounts for something like a double 40 or 60 with 12.5 or 15mm fans

You can kind of see the issues here in these




Don't have the rads in those pics I'm the case, but here's what a single one looks like lol


Pretty chunky


----------



## Thismortalcoil

Final Build specs. My first one, and wanted to keep the budget low. flame away:

CPU: Intel Core i3-4130 3.4GHz Dual-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Corsair H75 54.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
Motherboard: Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Superclocked ACX Video Card
Case: Corsair 250D Mini ITX Tower Case
Power Supply: Corsair CX 430W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
Case Fan: 2x Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120mm Fan
293W


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thismortalcoil*
> 
> Final Build specs. My first one, and wanted to keep the budget low. flame away:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i3-4130 3.4GHz Dual-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H75 54.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
> Motherboard: Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Superclocked ACX Video Card
> Case: Corsair 250D Mini ITX Tower Case
> Power Supply: Corsair CX 430W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
> Case Fan: 2x Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120mm Fan
> 293W


I can't imagine anyone would "flame away" on this site. That said, your build looks very solid. The 4130 along with the gtx 760 are a nice pairing, and good low budget items. You budgeted well enough to include a 250g SSD, awesome. Great case. The only things I can even see that I might have chosen differently is the PSU (which is fine, and definitely a good budget solution), and I probably wouldn't have gone with an ~$80 CPU liquid cooler on a non-overclocking CPU. Like I said though, good choices. Post up some pictures when you finish


----------



## Thismortalcoil

Thanks, I actually got the H75 and PSU, new in plastic from a guy at work for $50. It was too good to pass up.


----------



## Krulani

Oh wow, $50 for both? I rescind my statement. That IS too good to pass up.


----------



## Aarent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thismortalcoil*
> 
> Final Build specs. My first one, and wanted to keep the budget low. flame away:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i3-4130 3.4GHz Dual-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H75 54.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
> Motherboard: Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Superclocked ACX Video Card
> Case: Corsair 250D Mini ITX Tower Case
> Power Supply: Corsair CX 430W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
> Case Fan: 2x Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120mm Fan
> 293W


Like Krulani said, its a pretty good build. Your not going over the top,i'd say its a mid-range gaming build, props to you!


----------



## DreadyDK

Little quick update on the progress on my little 250D "Mod"

Front is now painted and the rad grill i mounted in the front turned out pretty well (imo)
Now i just need to wait for the powdercoating guy to finish, so i can start mounting the cooling and hardware.




Any thought's ?


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> Little quick update on the progress on my little 250D "Mod"
> 
> Front is now painted and the rad grill i mounted in the front turned out pretty well (imo)
> Now i just need to wait for the powdercoating guy to finish, so i can start mounting the cooling and hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thought's ?


Men.... Really love it!
Minimalistic with charm and funcionality
Will love to see the process...

You will leave it white?
Wanna see the rest!


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikazemonkey*
> 
> Men.... Really love it!
> Minimalistic with charm and funcionality
> Will love to see the process...
> 
> You will leave it white?
> Wanna see the rest!


Thanks man im pretty happy with it myself, was going for a clean look... But still needed to make some more air-flow for 140mm UT 60 in the front.

Yeah will leave it white, only the hdd cage and mobo tray + my home made cover will be red. Maybe some red details of some sort on the front (Dont know what yet)

U can see more in my build-log (Danish forum tho) pictures is not in danish tho









http://hwt.dk/Forum/333514/bBuild-Log-b-Corsair-250D-ITX-Mod


----------



## josh1405

Hi all,

Names Josh. New to the forum, have a 250D built for around 2 months. Few pictures here.

Originally had an h80i but just replaced that with an h100i today as the radiator fits it better and allows for better cable management.

Also bought the lighting node for corsair link and modded my DVD drive as it looked terrible with the standard bezel and front fascia.

Pictures below as well as full spec.

Cheers






Ugly looking standard Drive

After fitting spare case bezel over drive

Did this buy detaching the aluminium plate from the optical drive cover, taking off the bezel and cover from the dvd drive and fixing it with double sided tape. My mods don't get very professional lol but they look ok from the outside. Taped a spare piece of plastic to the back of the aluminium to make contact with the eject button, works a treat.

i7 4770k running at 4.2ghz with corsair h100i cooler
EVGA GTX780ti SC ACX overclocked to 1250/1850
16GB Skill Ripjaws X C10 1600mhz
ASrock Z97E-ITX AC motherboard
Thermaltake Toiughpower 750W 80 Plus gold power supply
Samsung 840 evo 250gb SSD
WD Red 2TB hdd (x2)

Honesty the most I've ever spent on a PC but it runs silent and very fast. The 250D is a pretty outstanding case, just found it hard to get some cables in the right places particularly in the final stages of the build!

Some awesome mods on here, spending the evening going through this thread.


----------



## smithydan

Hey guys, a question,

I am seeing people say that there aren't getting a 200mm fan fit with the h100i and still others saying yes they have. Is there a particular combination, set up, mod for this to work?


----------



## JCArch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Hey guys, a question,
> 
> I am seeing people say that there aren't getting a 200mm fan fit with the h100i and still others saying yes they have. Is there a particular combination, set up, mod for this to work?


I have assembled and disassembled my 250D numerous times now and it's always easiest if you install your H100i before you install your motherboard. If you don't, sometimes it's hard to get the fans in place to be screwed in or it's tough to screw them in at all at the points near the motherboard. I have an H100i installed in my case with two Corsair fans and have no problems.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCArch*
> 
> I have assembled and disassembled my 250D numerous times now and it's always easiest if you install your H100i before you install your motherboard. If you don't, sometimes it's hard to get the fans in place to be screwed in or it's tough to screw them in at all at the points near the motherboard. I have an H100i installed in my case with two Corsair fans and have no problems.


That didn't answer his question about fitting a 200mm fan with a H100i, even a little bit. No idea why you quoted him.

If people are saying theirs fit without modding, it must come down to being a motherboard thing. You'd definitely have to have the H100i hoses towards the back of the case. If I remember correctly, when I tried that H100i setup with my Asus Z87i-deluxe, I think thebottom hose was hitting the I/O ports on the motherboard forcing me to put the hoses towards the front. Even fitting the stock 140mm fan was tight at that point.


----------



## JCArch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> That didn't answer his question about fitting a 200mm fan with a H100i, even a little bit. No idea why you quoted him.


Yeah, my mistake I misread the question. Glad you're here to help!


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> That didn't answer his question about fitting a 200mm fan with a H100i, even a little bit. No idea why you quoted him.
> 
> If people are saying theirs fit without modding, it must come down to being a motherboard thing. You'd definitely have to have the H100i hoses towards the back of the case. If I remember correctly, when I tried that H100i setup with my Asus Z87i-deluxe, I think thebottom hose was hitting the I/O ports on the motherboard forcing me to put the hoses towards the front. Even fitting the stock 140mm fan was tight at that point.


Thanks.

Example of fitting

http://www.stevemeadedesigns.com/board/topic/185958-poll-added-first-mitx-build-the-mini-lan-monster/

http://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/22mm8l/corsair_250d_question/

But I have seen post by people saying that it won't or they didn't get it to fit.


----------



## RedBeaver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> Little quick update on the progress on my little 250D "Mod"
> 
> Front is now painted and the rad grill i mounted in the front turned out pretty well (imo)
> Now i just need to wait for the powdercoating guy to finish, so i can start mounting the cooling and hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thought's ?


Woooooooooow

I was going to ask how'd you do that front grill, is it laser cut or something. Then I opened the Danish build log and WOW that's brilliant. I need to do something similar.

Currently i got Darkside starter kit for custom loop in the mail. Some BitFenix pro fans in RED, couple LED strip in WHITE, blood red tubings will also be purchased in the next week or so. Then I'll be sanding down the internal to make it all white and red inside. I'm staying with black on the outside though.

But wow, that fan grill embedded to that front panel is brilliant.


----------



## brittain11

Hey guys I finished my build about two weeks ago and it runs fantastic








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5848270
managed to even OC to 4.6 and stay pretty cool (40C)


----------



## Kalzedar

Howdy Y'all

Looking to join the club as soon as I can, and I'm looking at the below build

Asus Maximus VII Impact Z97 (gotta wait till it gets released)
Intel 4790k "Devils Canyon"
16GB Corsair Vengeance Ram
Corsair AX760 PSU
Corsair 256GB SSD
Corsair H100i
Asus GTX780 Direct CUII
WD 1TB HDD
Probably get some Red LED Binfenix fans to complete the look.

This build will be powerful as %^&* to begin with, but also allows me the option of upgrading to Broadwell later if I want to. I figure if I'm dropping $2k on a PC I may as well make it as future proof as I can.

My question is, and I apologise if this has been answered elsewhere but I just couldn't find a definite yes or no - Does the Asus GTX780 Direct CUII fit in this case? I saw that Tasty PC got one in there but I've heard from other people that it doesn't. Is there anyone here that got one in ok?

Thanks.


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedBeaver*
> 
> Woooooooooow
> 
> I was going to ask how'd you do that front grill, is it laser cut or something. Then I opened the Danish build log and WOW that's brilliant. I need to do something similar.
> 
> Currently i got Darkside starter kit for custom loop in the mail. Some BitFenix pro fans in RED, couple LED strip in WHITE, blood red tubings will also be purchased in the next week or so. Then I'll be sanding down the internal to make it all white and red inside. I'm staying with black on the outside though.
> 
> But wow, that fan grill embedded to that front panel is brilliant.


Thanks dude, yeah it actualy turned out pretty well with the little front mod. And it's pretty easy to make allso, just takes some time....









Sounds like a goood plan u have there, good luck with it and have a nice summer


----------



## RedBeaver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> Thanks dude, yeah it actualy turned out pretty well with the little front mod. And it's pretty easy to make allso, just takes some time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a goood plan u have there, good luck with it and have a nice summer


hey Dread. Since i don't read Danish, can you tell me what tools you use to cut that front panel? I kno you used glue and sanded it before repainting (thank you Google Translate!) but I'm curious on the initial cut.

Dremel? Laser? Hacksaw?

Because I'm thinking of instead of embedding a grill, I might just create a custom cut.


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedBeaver*
> 
> hey Dread. Since i don't read Danish, can you tell me what tools you use to cut that front panel? I kno you used glue and sanded it before repainting (thank you Google Translate!) but I'm curious on the initial cut.
> 
> Dremel? Laser? Hacksaw?
> 
> Because I'm thinking of instead of embedding a grill, I might just create a custom cut.


Heya.

Well i just found the middel and then i marked around the grill, and then i used my dremel to cut on the inside of the lines. then i used some sandpaper to to take of the last 1mm for a tight fit.


----------



## Mitrailleuse

Hey i have a little problem,
i'm planning to move my build into the 250d,
that means h100i and H55 with g10 on my gpu.
but,i have a non modular PSU,that wont be a problem right?
i could place most of them in the HDD cage and the bottom of the case from what i've seen.
need some feedback,thanks.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitrailleuse*
> 
> Hey i have a little problem,
> i'm planning to move my build into the 250d,
> that means h100i and H55 with g10 on my gpu.
> but,i have a non modular PSU,that wont be a problem right?
> i could place most of them in the HDD cage and the bottom of the case from what i've seen.
> need some feedback,thanks.


I don't see it being much of a problem unless your cables are ridiculously long. There should be more than enough space to not overly restrict airflow with effective use of zipties. Post up a picture when you get it built, I haven't seen the GPU AIO-mounts in use yet and i'd love to see it in a 250D


----------



## RedBeaver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> Heya.
> 
> Well i just found the middel and then i marked around the grill, and then i used my dremel to cut on the inside of the lines. then i used some sandpaper to to take of the last 1mm for a tight fit.


ah dremel.

thank you!

will give mine a shot then. i can see now it's not metal. just some kind of hard plastic.


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Hey guys, a question,
> 
> I am seeing people say that there aren't getting a 200mm fan fit with the h100i and still others saying yes they have. Is there a particular combination, set up, mod for this to work?


I have the H100i, a pretty long WindForce 290 and was able to put in today a 200mm BitFenix Spectre Pro. Works4Me pointed out that it would fit, provided you cut off a few of the plastic tabs to allow the 5.25 bay to also be used. The key here is that the rad must have the tubes towards the back.

What I did instead was to remove the front and back clips from the fan and used zip ties. It may look ghetto but at least this way I did not have to butcher the fan.


----------



## Mitrailleuse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I don't see it being much of a problem unless your cables are ridiculously long. There should be more than enough space to not overly restrict airflow with effective use of zipties. Post up a picture when you get it built, I haven't seen the GPU AIO-mounts in use yet and i'd love to see it in a 250D


thats my inspiration:


----------



## ALLTEVIR

My 250d


----------



## HOOL1G4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALLTEVIR*
> 
> My 250d


k


----------



## sglords

what thickness 240mm radiator can fit in? with 2x 25mm fans
mobo - asus impact vi


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sglords*
> 
> what thickness 240mm radiator can fit in? with 2x 25mm fans
> mobo - asus impact vi


I would say max 30mm, ST30 just fit's in there.


----------



## Leon360z

I'm going to put a Coolermaster Hyper TX3 EVO in my 250d. Do you guys think it's good enough to OC a i5 4670k to 4.0gghz?


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leon360z*
> 
> I'm going to put a Coolermaster Hyper TX3 EVO in my 250d. Do you guys think it's good enough to OC a i5 4670k to 4.0gghz?


Depends on how many volts it takes to get there. I had a 4670K that refused to do anything over 3.8, even at 1.2 volts. I now have one that is happily doing 4.3 at 1.12 volts.


----------



## Leon360z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> Depends on how many volts it takes to get there. I had a 4670K that refused to do anything over 3.8, even at 1.2 volts. I now have one that is happily doing 4.3 at 1.12 volts.


true. You were quite unlucky. Can the TX3 keep the 4670k under 90 degrees at 1.1v?


----------



## sglords

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> I would say max 30mm, ST30 just fit's in there.


Did you try out with e fans? Cuz what I read builder having problem due to daughterboard and a clip blocking in e casing

Btw what size fitting did u use in your build.

Tia


----------



## danielxcloud

Finally got my "old" Z87 rig ported over to the 250D. Just using this as a non-gaming rig right now to work from home on.

Per my previous posts, had a lot of trouble getting the h100i in with the corsair 120p fans, as you can see (or know..) it was a tight fit. I eventually ended up doing it as a pull to get better temps, which I did, about 5-7 C. Still got high temps in this case compared to my 350D, I guess there was more breathing room in it. Using the same hardware minus my 770. Here's 2 pics.





Thanks for looking.


----------



## Gloves

Have you got your PSU cables tucked into the hard drive bays? I had a nightmare trying to get my RM650 cables sorted not just because they're so long but also because they're like ribbon cables and really stiff. I'd love a set of the braided (and I'm guessing more flexible) cables but they're so damn expensive.


----------



## danielxcloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gloves*
> 
> Have you got your PSU cables tucked into the hard drive bays? I had a nightmare trying to get my RM650 cables sorted not just because they're so long but also because they're like ribbon cables and really stiff. I'd love a set of the braided (and I'm guessing more flexible) cables but they're so damn expensive.


Yes, I'm only running 1 SSD, so I took the other drive cages out and just tucked the cables underneath there. Fully modular X650 (has a terrible whine to it) so the cables were just so long. Stuffed 'em under, didn't have to zip tie them or anything, just.. kinda stuck in place! Worked out it seemed.


----------



## octiny

Hello everybody! Decided to build a new rig with the 250D.....lovely case by the way!
















Cheers!


----------



## sglords

@danielxcloud
Thanks for e pic on the fitting of radiator


----------



## rojames30

pic3.jpg 107k .jpg file


pic4.jpg 116k .jpg file


pic2.jpg 79k .jpg file
hey guys,

I manage to install a AMD R9 295X2 INTO MY 250D, it require some modifications.

pic2.jpg 79k .jpg file


----------



## Leon360z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rojames30*
> 
> pic3.jpg 107k .jpg file
> 
> 
> pic4.jpg 116k .jpg file
> 
> 
> pic2.jpg 79k .jpg file
> hey guys,
> 
> I manage to install a AMD R9 295X2 INTO MY 250D, it require some modifications.
> 
> pic2.jpg 79k .jpg file


wow. That's easily one of the most powerful mini itx systems out there


----------



## Mayor Payne

OK here's some pictures from the build but it's still not finished yet I'm waiting for the Fractal design s24 and with it I'll buy BitFenix Spectre PRO 200mm Fan - all white so a lot more pictures will be delivered. Also I bought MSI GTX 770.


----------



## Gloves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielxcloud*
> 
> Stuffed 'em under, didn't have to zip tie them or anything, just.. kinda stuck in place! Worked out it seemed.


Yeah it looks really neat. I'd do the same but I've two old 3.5" HDDs and an SSD, I'm half thinking about buying a single larger 3.5" to replace the two platter drives because there's almost no airflow between them and I'm a little concerned about how hot they're getting. I'd never been big on cable management before but this case has me thinking about buying bags of cable ties...


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> I have the H100i, a pretty long WindForce 290 and was able to put in today a 200mm BitFenix Spectre Pro. Works4Me pointed out that it would fit, provided you cut off a few of the plastic tabs to allow the 5.25 bay to also be used. The key here is that the rad must have the tubes towards the back.
> 
> What I did instead was to remove the front and back clips from the fan and used zip ties. It may look ghetto but at least this way I did not have to butcher the fan.


Hey, thanks a lot.

Do you have a pic with the h100i installed?


----------



## StarCitizenGuy

Building some 250D Rigs for Star Citizen so my friends and I can play together and stuff. Stuff just started showing up. Nothing fancy at all, but should be fun. Love these things. Thanks to @CorsairGeorge and the team


----------



## Leon360z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarCitizenGuy*
> 
> 
> 
> Building some 250D Rigs for Star Citizen so my friends and I can play together and stuff. Stuff just started showing up. Nothing fancy at all, but should be fun. Love these things. Thanks to @CorsairGeorge and the team


Cable management will be a nightmare with the RM650. The cables are really stiff


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leon360z*
> 
> true. You were quite unlucky. Can the TX3 keep the 4670k under 90 degrees at 1.1v?


Sure. It should be able to do that with no problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Do you have a pic with the h100i installed?


Nope, but I can take some when my new(er) 290 WindForce comes in. Best I can do for you now is to let you know that it fits in there like a glove.


----------



## Leon360z

Anyone know if the Aerocool Silent master 20cm fan fits well in the 250D without getting in the way of a GPU?


----------



## harower

Hi, im new to ocn so forgive me if I breach forum protocol.

Thought you guys might like to see this as I have seen it asked before but I haven't seen it done yet without modification to case or in custom loop way. It may have been done but last time I looked 2 months ago I read it was a no go.

**** I should of put this at the start. Ive fit with very little hassle a R9 295x2 into the 250D cooled by dual rad full mobo waterblock dual ddc pump res combo. Ive done a full fit test and its snug but fits totally fine with no modifications other then standard installation of any watercooled rig.

Its cooled by dual ddc 3.2 pwn ek pump res combo with 29mm high fin density black ice dual 120 down side and a 60mm 140mm high fin density black ice down the front. 3000rpm pwm noc industrial fans. Ive chosen these rads and fans for obvious reasons. It will be quiet if heat allows but displace as much heat as possible when needed in that amount of rad space will allow.

rest of its specs are boring. White tubing, distilled + kill coils, ek fittings and modded 1200corsair psu. 2x 4tb hhds 1x 1tb samsung evo asus maximus impact full mobo ek waterblock with a delided 4770k clocked at 4.8 24/7 stable at 1.25v 3 hour prime pass and 3 hour linpack pass and stable undernuse in games so that's good enough for me. Im not a 12 hour stress test kind of guy.

Anyhow Ive have had these parts lying around for about 3 months to upgrade the gf gaming pc using the mobo from the media center pc, but work and my other computer build took priority till today when gf wouldnt shutup about how her new razer blade just wasn't as good as a proper gaming pc.

As such, these parts except mobo have been sitting around gathering dust, forgive me if this is old news and boring. But here, the only part you may care about.

Pics of a R9 295x2 in a corsair 250D as I put this **** together.





Why? And how should it pan out. Well the stock 295x2 cooler 120mm rad fan is pretty noisy. Even worse is the vrm fan on the card itself plus the dual ******* pumps on the card too can sometimes bubble! Also both stock fans despite low low temps never really idle unless you leave it for hours as it has a weird sleep state.

The ek block with backplate and the 140mm thick high fin density should keep it cooler and quieter then stock at least. The 4770k was running off a h100 on low at that spec and never breached 66 under those tests. As always and this is my third one, the delid made a massive difference and under any gaming load on max settings never breaches 40. As most ppl know its luck of draw with haswell stability no longer temps so it should be fine on a 29mm high density with those fans. I really wish I wasn't using high density fins as they are noisier and require higher rpm. but im leaning on the side of safe and even some may think it wont be enough. However if what I think happens does. It will probably be fine at 1500rpm and 25% pump speed.

How will it really pan out? Will the r9295x2 trash the delta temps and wreck the cpu clock? Well ill know next week.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Let me know how it goes, I'm curious as well, my Madeline build has a pretty similar setup, and I'm curious if my 295 will destroy my cpu Temps. Only difference is you're using a Bay res and 2 ddcs and I'm using a tube res and a single ddc... So and you have a 140 in front in oppose to my 120. Hopefully if you can keep yours decently cool, then I should be a small step lower in cooling. *fingers crossed* keep us updated


----------



## harower

The dual pump vs single is a non factor I think. Im pretty sure a single ddc will have ample head for 2 rad full mobo block and high restriction gpu block like this one. As for pump speed and noise of 2 vs 1. Im not sure. Single may have to work harder to reach the standard flow with sufficient head it may be louder or quieter then 2 at 20-30% with pwm. I find the whole gpm thing confusing so im not even sure if that is true. Im pretty sure dual pump doesn't effect flow just head so if a single has enough head at low rpm then single would be far quiter. I just got this as gf likes it when I use same parts I use in my bigger build. Not sure why.

Anyhow I cant comment on your 120 rad but I know that the stock 120 was actually pretty dense lil rad despite being thin it was designed for the rather high rpm of that stock fan. So my 140 choice had to exceed that. The 140 im using is comparatively huge. It is one of those annoying rads that are a lot bigger then the fan dimmensions. It only jist fits. Black_Ice_GT_Xtreme_140_Radiator_-_Black.html
153 x 171 x 55.7 mm at 20fpi Im not entirely convinced on the rad thickness with dense fin rads as I believe they lose effectivness after a certain way through. However maybe high rpm will offset that. If all goes well extreme rpm wont be needed and it will run quiet at a lower rpm with potential cooling headroom.

heres pics on rad to compare. I will post again once it is built this coming weekend. Have a good one.


----------



## SmackHisFace

Hi guys I just got my Corsair 250D along with a I5 4690k and MSI R9 290 and had some questions about fan orientation. I have the I5 overclocked to 4.5 Ghz @ 1.3V using a H60 for cooling and the R9 290 at 1150/1500 but I am getting some rather high temps on the GPU (Its a MSI Twin Frozr not reference R9 290). I just got in some Noctua 80mm fans today and was wondering if they are better used as an intake or exhaust. I am primarily concerned with GPU temperatures. Currently I have the front as an intake and both side fans(stock 120mm + H60) as exhaust. Do you think it would be best to mount the 80mm fans as intake or exhaust with respect to GPU temps. I am also open to turning the H60 to an intake rather than exhaust as I have seen others do but I'm afraid that will negatively impact GPU temps as the radiator would be blowing warm air in the case rather than out. Any thoughts on optimal case airflow with respect to GPU temps?


----------



## harower

Front intake, side intake, 80mm exhaust. Will maintain positive air pressure and boost flow.

Personally I wouldn't use those 80mm fans as Problem is your 1.3vcore with only a h60. Upgrade it to a h100 and have all fans blowing in.


----------



## SmackHisFace

I put the 80mm fans in as exhaust and GPU temps are substantially lower ~ 4 degrees. CPU temps are good too.


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> I put the 80mm fans in as exhaust and GPU temps are substantially lower ~ 4 degrees


I have often thought about this... but the MAXIMUS VI IMPACT does not have enough headers for me to tack on 2 more fans. I am not really down to daisy chain adapters either. What I am thinking is perhaps this solution would work. It's a dual 80mm fan kit that is powered by USB. The reviews seem favorable and it would allow for installation outside of the case - so as to not hit the H100i's tubes.

Just a thought.


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> I have often thought about this... but the MAXIMUS VI IMPACT does not have enough headers for me to tack on 2 more fans. I am not really down to daisy chain adapters either. What I am thinking is perhaps this solution would work. It's a dual 80mm fan kit that is powered by USB. The reviews seem favorable and it would allow for installation outside of the case - so as to not hit the H100i's tubes.
> 
> Just a thought.


Yea my motherboard only has 2 fan headers so I had to connect the 80mm fans via two different Molex to 3 pin adapter but since they are virtually silent it doesn't bother me at all. These Noctua fans move a lot of air for 80mm fans and did wonders for temps. I would definitely recommend them to anyone using a 250D looking for lower temps.


----------



## Gloves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> I would definitely recommend them to anyone using a 250D looking for lower temps.


Which Noctuas did you go for? I noticed that the hot air from my GPU seems to get "stuck" and was looking at a Noctua NF-R8 Redux.


----------



## harower

I find it strange you guys are tacking on 80mm fans in a case this size with its already good airflow of the front / sides. Whats the story here? Are your Gpu's dumping that much heat / waste air inside your cases? are you guys air cooled?

80mm fans are not ideal for both air flow / noise. So the reason to use them must be great. If you are using an AIO cooler and the fans are low on it, then that would mean it is cool enough with the current air flow.

Just curious, as I am using just 3 fans, all intake and its running high positive pressure and dispersing a but load of heat. I may flip one to be extraction in the future and test. But the temps are already extremely good.


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Do you have a pic with the h100i installed?


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gloves*
> 
> Which Noctuas did you go for? I noticed that the hot air from my GPU seems to get "stuck" and was looking at a Noctua NF-R8 Redux.


I got the Noctua NF-R9 1800 PWM Redux. They move a ton of air. I plugged them in using a 3 pin adapter so they are spinning at 1800 RPM but they are still very quiet. I also have low noise adapters for them but for now the noise doesn't bother me as it is barely audible imo. If complete silence is a concern they make a 1200 RPM version.


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harower*
> 
> I find it strange you guys are tacking on 80mm fans in a case this size with its already good airflow of the front / sides. Whats the story here? Are your Gpu's dumping that much heat / waste air inside your cases? are you guys air cooled?
> 
> 80mm fans are not ideal for both air flow / noise. So the reason to use them must be great. If you are using an AIO cooler and the fans are low on it, then that would mean it is cool enough with the current air flow.
> 
> Just curious, as I am using just 3 fans, all intake and its running high positive pressure and dispersing a but load of heat. I may flip one to be extraction in the future and test. But the temps are already extremely good.


I have an I5 4690k + H60(69C at load 4.4ghz 1.22v) and a Msi Twin Frozr R9 290 that puts out a ton of heat. I have the card overclocked using additional voltage and temps get really high on the GPU. Before I added the 80mm fans temps would hit 94 C and throttle now temps on the GPU dont exceed 89C. Although 80mm fans may not be ideal these little Noctuas move a really impressive amount of air (very very hot air thanks to the R9 290).


----------



## Gloves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harower*
> 
> I find it strange you guys are tacking on 80mm fans in a case this size with its already good airflow of the front / sides. Whats the story here? Are your Gpu's dumping that much heat / waste air inside your cases? are you guys air cooled?


What I've noticed is that the top cover gets very warm directly above the GPU and the GPU temps drop if I take the cover off, which says to me that the card can't move hot air away fast enough. I've an XFX 280X which is very long and broad, so the gap for hot air to escape between the edge of the card and the top cover is pretty narrow. What I think is happening is that the two fans from the H100i cooling the CPU are blowing hard against the back of the card and blowing the hot air back into the GPU rather than letting it vent out the back or front. One of the 80 mm slots is right beside the GPU so I'm curious to see if that'll help to pull hot air over the top of the GPU and push it out the back.


----------



## FuzzDad

I don't think it matters what cooling options you have in this box except maybe full positive pressure...it get's a little warm in the middle of the case unless you can push air out the back. A lot of the air you want from the front fan goes to the PSU and out the back of the HD tray area rather than over the mobo...so I think there's a swirl or hot air over the mobo that's hard to move. I also have a full WC setup and the back plate on my vid card adds more heat to the center than my old air-cooled 780 did. I'm also thinking of adding a 80mm to the back just to move air out of the case w/more authority.


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harower*
> 
> I find it strange you guys are tacking on 80mm fans in a case this size with its already good airflow of the front / sides. Whats the story here? Are your Gpu's dumping that much heat / waste air inside your cases? are you guys air cooled?


My first R9 290 was a reference PowerColor one. While the darn thing ran hot it did an excellent job of exhausting the heat and, as a result, my CPU temperature remained more or less the same when idle as when watching YouTube videos (which sadly causes the card to run at full crank). I was thinking of using an H90 and a Corsair HG10 to cool it but decided against it as the PSU I had (at the time) might not have been enough to handle it.

Flash forward a bit and I returned the PowerColor R9 290 and got myself a GIGABYTE WindForce OC R9 290. While the GPU and VRM temperatures are all fantastic, the darn thing does a very poor job of exhausting the air out. In fact, the air goes around the 290's PCB and towards the CPU where it likes to... linger. For a while I was using a Corsair AF140 (66.4 CFM @ 25.5 dBA) as an intake but just today finished up installing a BitFenix 200mm Spectre Pro (148.72 CFM @ 27.5 dBA). When I was using the AF140, it was not enough to push enough air out the rear and so I was contemplating adding dual 80mm exhausts. However, I finally bit the bullet and overcame my OCD and decided to go ahead and stick a non Corsair fan in my case (BitFenix) and immediately experienced a change. I can now stick my hand in the back and feel the warm air pouring out.

Here is what I am getting at. When using a single 140mm / 60 CFM intake it was not enough and felt like I might need the assistance of 80mm fans to expel some of this stagnant air. Now that I am using a 200mm / 150 CFM intake I no longer feel compelled to do so... but am still curious if it would benefit me now.


----------



## harower

Interesting reads guys. Ive never owned an air cooled 290. The r9 295x2 I have in there does gen a lot of heat to the ek backplate but the r9 doesn't breach 60 under full load. it isnt overclocked but it doesn't overclock much anyhow. 4770k delid at 1.25

I am using the nocturna industrial 3000rpm fans. 140 at front + 2 120.

I am curious to maybe look into what would happen if I built an angled ramp behind front rad directing the air up rather then into my psu / hdd cage. Thanks to fuzzdad for mentioning this.

I run High positive pressure which is hotter then negative as heat escapes slower but I hate dust. Heaps of places for air to escape out the back, but I will totally do some testing and try some things after reading what you guys have said


----------



## Gloves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> watching YouTube videos (which sadly causes the card to run at full crank)


Wait, what? Surely that's a firmware/BIOS bug?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harower*
> 
> I am curious to maybe look into what would happen if I built an angled ramp behind front rad directing the air up rather then into my psu / hdd cage.


I've wondered the same, although sending a little air to the HDD cage can't hurt. It'd be a nice way to hide cables too, and would look pretty good if it was made out of something like black plasticard.


----------



## rene mauricio

Not that I know of. Both the PowerColor and GIGABYTE 290's that I have had run at full speed when playing back online videos, Media Center or anything GPU accelerated. The only "fix" I have found is to make a profile where everything is cranked as far down as Catalyst will allow.


----------



## Gloves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> Not that I know of.


That seems like massive overkill to me, my 280X doesn't run at full clock or fan for videos so why does a 290 need to? Gigabyte and PC must know something we don't.


----------



## Aarent

Hey guys. update on my build, including a bunch of new pics, including the full powder coat of my 250d, i entice you with this small glimpse!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1498487/corsair-250d-projekt-pandora-amd-295x2-build


----------



## K1mer0

please remove post. problem solved.

thanks


----------



## feuden

Hello here,
i use a 140mm in front and two 120mm all the three are bequiet silentwings 2.
About the two 120mm could i put them in intake ?


----------



## harower

Some build pics. Not sure if anyone wants them. If you don't just let me know and ill remove them. If its too much forum spam I mean.




Like a glove! The oversized 153mm wide, 140mm rad in place The rewards of careful planning and measuring. It helps this is my second 250D



The planning is so crucial because even with it, this is one of the hardest builds I have done. The goal however is worth it as it is a lot of fun to be cramming into a 250D a 4790k, 16gig 2400mhz mem, r9 295x2, ax1200i all on a 2 rad custom loop that leaves not a single inch of wasted space

Dual ddc 3.2pwm ek pump res pics


----------



## davver99

hi where did you order the corsair sticker from looks good


----------



## davver99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davver99*
> 
> hi where did you order the corsair sticker from looks good


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> the newest vapor X serie rads would look so nice in 250d (this light blue ones)
> 
> edit my vinyl decal just arrived!


----------



## sglords

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harower*
> 
> Some build pics. Not sure if anyone wants them. If you don't just let me know and ill remove them. If its too much forum spam I mean.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a glove! The oversized 153mm wide, 140mm rad in place The rewards of careful planning and measuring. It helps this is my second 250D
> 
> 
> 
> The planning is so crucial because even with it, this is one of the hardest builds I have done. The goal however is worth it as it is a lot of fun to be cramming into a 250D a 4790k, 16gig 2400mhz mem, r9 295x2, ax1200i all on a 2 rad custom loop that leaves not a single inch of wasted space
> 
> Dual ddc 3.2pwm ek pump res pics


are those black ice nemesis ?


----------



## harower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sglords*
> 
> are those black ice nemesis ?


Sorry no, they are gen 2 gtx extremes. The extremely high fpi count ones. Paired with the noctua industrial 3000rpm pwm fans.

If in future I decide the temps are handled ok, I may switch to nemesis and always run 1500rpm and below for a quieter but still good performance. Pending temps I guess as the ones i am using believe have the ability to displace more heat when needed at higher rpm. Not 100% on that as nemisis is fairly new and making some bold claims.

Who knows, maybe this computer will run quiet and cool with sub 1000rpm. But this is a god dam r9 295x2 so im leaning on side of most cooling I can provide in that space then work back from there. This is my second 250D like this in space of under a month and the first is fine and virtually identical to this one. 4770k delid and gskill memory. I haven't had a chance to test the temps thoroughly on either computer. Over the next week I will do that, starting with the 4770k which was previously stable.

Tubing pics


----------



## FuzzDad

Solid build...solid! I know how you feel from a build perspective...trying to cram a full WC setup with a bay reservoir and front and side rads is as tight as they come. I ended up going back-n-forth w/flow until I realized it was easier to go from one end to the other back-n-forth to keep the hard turns to a minimum. Temps are OK but not great. Next time i'll probably go w/slightly larger or more flexible case like a CaseLabs S3 or something.


----------



## harower

Well ive done tests and im happy.

As always I start with stock for obvious reasons.
Idle 19 degrees on cpu
R9 295x2 at 22

Full torture test for 1 hour. Intel burn test with hyper threading on(because I forgot about it with stock settings, I normally turn it off)

Simultaneously I ran gpu burn in test at 3k resolution with msaa on for the full hour.

video card topped at 31 and 30 celcius on both cores after 1 hour. It never dropped its clockrate from max on both cores.
Cpu topped at 54 celsius. I use a custom intel burn test to really ramp them temps.

I am yet to overclock this 4790k but I can tell already it is not hindered thermally with this setup. It was expected as it is near identical to the first one I didn't take many pics of. But I try not to make claims before I finish encase I **** something up along the way and embarrass myself haha.

a healthy 1.25 volt overclock will do just fine. And should match my other one with the 4770k. Staying cool under load at 1500rpm or under with low noise. The computer is near silent on at low rpm but yes, the high fin density does make more noise at low rpm then my main pc which uses ocool rads. What is really ammusing is cranking the fans to 3000rpm. Misc info they dont hit 3000 rpm. More like 2700-2800 probably from the rads.

so that concludes my 250D builds. What started as building the gf a gaming pc out of the asus impact 4770k delid on aio cooler from the media center pc turned into two crazy builds. Matching lan party computers ftw!

Thanks for listening, if you have any questions or anything let me know. Or if you want to see my main computer or something.

oh and to the guy who was following my build to see how the r9 295x2 would affect cpu temps. My reply is if you do it right it isnt any issue. The r9 295x2 runs hot but the loop I built can more then handle it, evem one of this size. The ek block dumps the heat amazingly. The ek backplate with the thermal pads right behind the cores isnt even warm to the touch after 1 hour of 100% load. I love how I can cool from both sides.

So basically as is it is, now days the loop can dissipate plenty of watts. But its all about how you can pull that heat from the cpu. So cpu delid / devils canyon / proper waterblock and fitting is as important if not MORE important then then OVERKILL loops.

Because as you can see from the temperature disparity between the cpu and gpu. My loop can more then handle a r9 295x2 at full load and keep temps ~30 celcius at full load with intel burn test running too. The gpu die size / waterblock tech is light years better at dumping that heat into your loop.

Haswell, ******* haswell.

Err so in summary dont worry about a crazy gpu ******* up a good loop because we can build amazing watercoolong loops that surpass our ability to pull heat from the cpu die.

Im not saying gpu doesn't affect anything, im more saying if you do it right there are bigger factors elsewhere even if you are dumping loads of heat into a loop from multi gpus. The loops are ok with it and it takes massive amounts of watts to shift water delta if loop is good. Thats why I think its crazy when ppl go 3 extra rads to "combat the haswell" it doesn't work like that, more rads for silence reasons.

I'm trying to make sense, but maybe it isnt coming out right haha. I hope someone understands me though.

P.S. room ambient temp is 18-20 celcius nice weather. Tests done with case closed.

And yes after testing both builds more, I dont need an 80mm exhaust and yes I may switch to nemisis rads and get better thermals and quieter at low rpm, MAYBE! but probably not because its already quiet and performing so cool. Also it hits 30 in summer and i may mess with overclocking the r9 295x2 by 10%(about all it will overclock to)
Also my fingers are killing me, dam ek fittings do your finger tip skin in! It would be so painful to strip both of them.

Thanks guys its been fun, again let me know if you want more pics or info. Reading all your posts helped me make this a reality.

P.p.s sorry for wall o text. But yeah when I started I was curious to see how a small custom loop would affect the r9 295x2 and the cpu because of how hard the 2 pumps on the gpu went and how hard the rad fan went and how the rad was near burning to the touch. I did it because it was fun, seemed ballin to do but mainly for noise reasons. So I thought I had to at least match the dense stock rad fpi and go 140mm and thick so it wouldnt affect cpu(I thought it would back then) and hopefully run quieter.

I didnt expect to be able to get the gpu so cool. Somehow my loop can maintain near ambient water delta and the ek waterblock is ******* incredible. I hoped to only match the stock cooler and didnt expect such a crazy improvement. From just holding 70 celcius at load 2 fans 2 pumps going crazy to ~31 celcius cool and quiet.

Turned out to be more then just asthetic/ showoff with small noise benifits.

I would of never guessed it, would you have?

Final update, cpu clocked to 4.5ghz gpu overclocked 8% with rad fans now profiled to only spin up at 40 celcius plus, while gaming on 3k resolution ultra settings for 6 hours. Grid autosport. Gpu settles at 45-48celcius, cpu settles at 35-40celcius. Obviously this doesn't tax the cpu too much but that is the game I guess.


----------



## Lotso

Just some pics of my build...


----------



## harower

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotso*
> 
> Just some pics of my build....






Is that a 120 nemisis at the front?

Love the lights, clear proof that led's make everything more awesome! Good XSPC theming! I actually like your tube bending, normally I prefer straight lines.

Which reminds me, wish it was easier to get other brands in Australia. I have to order everything from Overseas if PCcasegear doesn't have it.


----------



## HothTron

Been outa the computer building loop for awhile since doing a case project nearly 2 years ago with a HAF XB and then got busy with a new job and outa state move so i'm just now kinda seeing whats going on and coming out in the pc world again.

I'm now in a much bigger city but I lost nearly half my living space as a result of downsizing and living costs and as such, my beloved CoolerMaster HAF XB is sitting on its own box and I don't have a desk right now or possibly ever in the near future that will be able to hold all my stuff like I used to at my bigger apt complex That being said, i've been kinda actually thinking about doing an new build in the ITX factor, much to my amazement and the Corsair 250D Obsidian sure comes highly recommended from all my web researching for ITX cases and nothing from my beloved Antec or even CoolerMaster looks decent.

However, with me being more busy with other hobbies nowadays and not PC gaming much, its not likely i'll be overclocking my next build if I do go the ITX route, so I'm not gonna bother with the costs with doing water cooling a 250D that a lot of people are.

With that, could I see pictures of peoples builds with ONLY air cooling going on in their 250D's and what HSF units they are using and what fan configurations they are finding work best?

Thanks for helping me get back up to speed


----------



## Lotso

I have a 140 nemesis up front and a 240 on the side...here is the build page.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1503222/corsair-250d-build-little-d


----------



## Regn

HothTron, I am actually in the same boat as you. I have been keeping an eye on this case for a while, and have explored air cooling options myself. The best cooler I have seen so far is the *Noctua NH-L12*, both for cooling potential and size.

From what I have seen, if you wish to put a decent air cooler on your CPU, you will have to give up having an optical drive. That should not be a big deal with everything becoming digital. You can always connect an external optical drive for special occasions. Given the limited amount of good small air coolers for small cases, I cannot help but feel that the 250D was designed with water cooling in mind.


----------



## HothTron

No, I still need an optical drive for work related needs and I'm not a fan of nocturas color scheme and I don't wanna spend more then $50


----------



## TheWindruner

Would anyone be able to say if an h220x would hit with or without modifications?


----------



## Gloves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> No, I still need an optical drive for work related needs and I'm not a fan of nocturas color scheme and I don't wanna spend more then $50


Do you need an optical drive every day? You could always get an external USB drive, that's what I use.


----------



## willabaliw

My Corsair 250d Green Steam Version.


----------



## Leon360z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> No, I still need an optical drive for work related needs and I'm not a fan of nocturas color scheme and I don't wanna spend more then $50


Coolermaster Hyper TX3 EVO
Thermal right AXP-100
Scythe Shuriken.
Those are few I can name that fit in the 250D


----------



## Lead

I'm putting together a basic 250D build for someone with a i5-4690K and NH-L12, GTX 770, and NF-S12A and NF-A14 fans replacing the stock case fans. Does anyone have recommendations on whether the S12A on the side would work better as exhaust or intake? Would either setup even make any noticeable difference, temp- or pressure-wise? I've got the A14 as intake.


----------



## rene mauricio

Is dust a factor for you?


----------



## Lead

Maybe a little. But with only half the side vent covered and the back wide open, would setting it as an intake do much other than raise temps?


----------



## seblura

Hello all

Does any1 know if there would be room for an alphacool 140mm Monsta rad in front ?

Cheers.


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lead*
> 
> Maybe a little. But with only half the side vent covered and the back wide open, would setting it as an intake do much other than raise temps?


I would say that if dust is even a bit of a concern that you have all of your fans as intakes and leave the rear 80mm ports as exhaust. When I first got my 250D I tried various combinations and found that an all intake solution works best for me. The temperatures were within the error of margin (about 1-3 degrees difference) but I found that by having the side fans as exhaust that they would be pulling (unfiltered) air from the rear 80mm ports.

For the sake of disclosure I should point out that I am very anal about dust. I am allergic to pollen but even if that were not the case I would still run my hepa air purifier at full crank so I can minimize the dust. I. Hate. Dust.


----------



## Lead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> I would say that if dust is even a bit of a concern that you have all of your fans as intakes and leave the rear 80mm ports as exhaust. When I first got my 250D I tried various combinations and found that an all intake solution works best for me. The temperatures were within the error of margin (about 1-3 degrees difference) but I found that by having the side fans as exhaust that they would be pulling (unfiltered) air from the rear 80mm ports.
> 
> For the sake of disclosure I should point out that I am very anal about dust. I am allergic to pollen but even if that were not the case I would still run my hepa air purifier at full crank so I can minimize the dust. I. Hate. Dust.


Interesting, I appreciate the advice. It's going to be my first build with a horizontal mobo so minimizing dust might be a prudent thing to do more than ever.

I guess the only other option would be to get a custom filter for the 80mm ports, but I'll definitely first try the side 120mm as an intake first and see how it goes. Hopefully the 140mm in the front will be strong enough to get good airflow out the back with the NH-L12 in the way, and the GPU fans and 120mm pushing inward.

Thanks, Rene!


----------



## jimmystempura

Sorry for the bad quality, used an old iPhone. I was inspired by a few folks who added intake fans directly onto the graphics cards side ventilation panels and wanted to spread the word around. Incredibly through this method, it dropped my GPU temps by a significant number. Feeding cool air with intake fans is better than graphics cards pulling air directly through the side panels.


----------



## Otterpops

Heres what I'm planning on building in the 250D

i5 4670K
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116899

ASRock Z87E- ITX
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157374

Corsair Vengeance Low Profile
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233186

XFX 270x
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150692

Corsair RM550
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139053

Noctua NH-L12 Cooler
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608025

Samsung 840 Evo 500gb
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147249

Is the included AF120 the performance or silent version?


----------



## Gloves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmystempura*
> 
> Incredibly through this method, it dropped my GPU temps by a significant number. Feeding cool air with intake fans is better than graphics cards pulling air directly through the side panels.


Yeah I reckon the fans on graphics cards just aren't strong enough to drag air through the fan filter, they're really built to be able to freely suck in open case air rather than drag it through obstructions. How did you mount them on the case? Are you going to put fan guards on the outside?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otterpops*
> 
> Is the included AF120 the performance or silent version?


I think it's actually an AF120L, but it's not easy to drag stats out of corsair for the stock L fans.


----------



## Leon360z

G
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otterpops*
> 
> Heres what I'm planning on building in the 250D
> 
> i5 4670K
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116899
> 
> ASRock Z87E- ITX
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157374
> 
> Corsair Vengeance Low Profile
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233186
> 
> XFX 270x
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150692
> 
> Corsair RM550
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139053
> 
> Noctua NH-L12 Cooler
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608025
> 
> Samsung 840 Evo 500gb
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147249
> 
> Is the included AF120 the performance or silent version?


Get the 250GB 840 EVO and a instead you can get a R9 280x. You'd be disappointed with the performance from the 270x. If you're using it for gaming, no point spending loads of money on things that won't help with gaming performance. If you can't get the 280x, at least get the GTX 760; it overclock pretty well, almost to gtx 770 performance.
The included AF120L and 140L aren't either quiet or performance.


----------



## Leon360z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmystempura*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality, used an old iPhone. I was inspired by a few folks who added intake fans directly onto the graphics cards side ventilation panels and wanted to spread the word around. Incredibly through this method, it dropped my GPU temps by a significant number. Feeding cool air with intake fans is better than graphics cards pulling air directly through the side panels.


How did you mount the fans? And is the air going through the filter? My xfx 280x gets to 75c in BF4; mounting those fans look interesting and might help a bit


----------



## jimmystempura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gloves*
> 
> Yeah I reckon the fans on graphics cards just aren't strong enough to drag air through the fan filter, they're really built to be able to freely suck in open case air rather than drag it through obstructions. How did you mount them on the case? Are you going to put fan guards on the outside?


I used Noctuas rubber screws to mount them. The side panel holes make it easy to mount them and avoid using the metal screws. It puts indefinite pressure and causes the steel to warp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leon360z*
> 
> How did you mount the fans? And is the air going through the filter? My xfx 280x gets to 75c in BF4; mounting those fans look interesting and might help a bit


I used Noctuas screws to mount them as the side panel holes is completely alligned with 2x 120mm fans. The fans really helps push cool air through the dust filter.


----------



## seblura

Will it be possible mounting a 140mm Monsta rad infront of the corsair 250d ?
Or can you only mount a 60 mm as max ?

Cheers


----------



## Gloves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmystempura*
> 
> I used Noctuas screws to mount them as the side panel holes is completely alligned with 2x 120mm fans. The fans really helps push cool air through the dust filter.


Very convenient! I might end up giving that a go, it'll be cheaper and easier than trying to get one of the GPU watercooling adaptors. I've noticed that I get a 7-8°C drop in the temps on my XFX 280X if I turn the front 140 mm fan around so it acts as an exhaust but then you get dust coming in from the rear vents.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seblura*
> 
> Will it be possible mounting a 140mm Monsta rad infront of the corsair 250d ?
> Or can you only mount a 60 mm as max ?
> 
> Cheers


I don't know if anyone has tried it, but with a single fan I'd say you'll only have 20-25 mm left to get the power cables between the rad/fan and the motherboard tray. Getting your mobo power cables, SATA cables ect. through that without blocking much of the airflow could be tricky, and it'll be a pain to work in.


----------



## Freelancer852

Stage 1 is complete...


----------



## sglords

went to enlarge top panel and cut side panel(gpu) service


turn out to be a great disaster as he misunderstood and got the panel cut wrongly








i just let the matter go until i try to test fit the chassis
the circle in red = those edges blocking the panel


----------



## kolo7127

So I was thinking about doing something like this to the other side of the 250d to mount an H105 in there. However I'm wondering if the exterior panel grill will have a negative effect on static pressure and cooling performance. Not only because it blocks some air but also creates an open space between the radiator and the fans. Alternatively I could cut out the grill on the panel but there would still be that open space between the radiators and the fans. What thoughts does anyone have about this idea? I know an H100i will fit, but i dont care much for the pump style, and I like the idea of the thicker radiator.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmystempura*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sglords*
> 
> went to enlarge top panel and cut side panel(gpu) service
> 
> turn out to be a great disaster as he misunderstood and got the panel cut wrongly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just let the matter go until i try to test fit the chassis
> the circle in red = those edges blocking the panel


Yikes! That's definitely not going to work out very well on the side panel!

I've been looking at my 250D and thinking about installing a side panel, however with the design of the case I don't think it would be prudent to make a panel any larger than the existing ventilation area. All you see below that is the PSU and cables (gross)! Even with a side panel installed there though, airflow to the GPU becomes a concern... I would need to have some ventilation holes drilled into the acrylic.


----------



## jopers1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> Yikes! That's definitely not going to work out very well on the side panel!
> 
> I've been looking at my 250D and thinking about installing a side panel, however with the design of the case I don't think it would be prudent to make a panel any larger than the existing ventilation area. All you see below that is the PSU and cables (gross)! Even with a side panel installed there though, airflow to the GPU becomes a concern... I would need to have some ventilation holes drilled into the acrylic.


I was thinking of doing something similar, replacing the current vent with a bit of perspex, but to get around the ventilation issues, the plan is to mount it on some black motherboard raisers, get air in all sides.

As for going below the current vent, if all the cables are nicely sleeved, it could look pretty sweet with a bit of tidying.

First issue though, is where to get a spare side panel from....! don't want to ruin the stock one if the mod doesn't come off as expected!


----------



## Freelancer852

Nothing here yet, but this is where they will show up!

http://www.corsair.com/en-ca/cases/case-parts-and-accessories?accseries=Obsidian|

Parts are probably already available, I'd contact Corsair to ask if replacement side panels are available even though they're not on the site yet!


----------



## Gloves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> Alternatively I could cut out the grill on the panel but there would still be that open space between the radiators and the fans. What thoughts does anyone have about this idea? I know an H100i will fit, but i dont care much for the pump style, and I like the idea of the thicker radiator.


Disclaimer: not massively experienced with watercooling here.

If you cut out the grille on the panel you could mount the fans to the outside of the bracket with long screws and the radiator on the inside quite easily. Yeah, you'd have a thin gap between the fans and the rad but if you had square fans, and maybe if you had some sort of gasket like this one between the fan and the bracket there would be nowhere else for the air to go except through the rad, so I don't see why it would negatively affect your temps.

I grabbed the stock fans and a couple of the long screws and tried "mounting" the fans on the outside (apologies for the blurrycam, the screws on the upper centre fan holes go through the bracket and then into the rad). I can't think why it wouldn't work and like I said, if you have square fans and/or a gasket I can't think why the air flow wouldn't be OK.


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gloves*
> 
> Disclaimer: not massively experienced with watercooling here.
> 
> If you cut out the grille on the panel you could mount the fans to the outside of the bracket with long screws and the radiator on the inside quite easily. Yeah, you'd have a thin gap between the fans and the rad but if you had square fans, and maybe if you had some sort of gasket like this one between the fan and the bracket there would be nowhere else for the air to go except through the rad, so I don't see why it would negatively affect your temps.
> 
> I grabbed the stock fans and a couple of the long screws and tried "mounting" the fans on the outside (apologies for the blurrycam, the screws on the upper centre fan holes go through the bracket and then into the rad). I can't think why it wouldn't work and like I said, if you have square fans and/or a gasket I can't think why the air flow wouldn't be OK.


Yes I thought about this too, but then Im not sure i could still slide the side panel on. Rubberized gasket is a great idea. i asked this same question in the hydro series club. I think my best option is cutting all but a few holes (to mount the fans) on the side panel grill and applying the gasket to the inside of the side panel, would still allow it to be easily removed. i would much rather prefer to do it your way, as long as the panel still fits. i could possibly make the hole bigger, but then id see some gaps on the outside, which im not sue im a fan of. I dont know... Im a bit torn. I almost want to try and get a couple extra side panels from corsair and try them all. If they only made the case a cm wider we wouldnt be having this duscusion as the H105 would fit in the intended spot.


----------



## sglords

theres not i wanted. i requested for mesh to be cut out but he mess up the info
he will try contact local distributor first

thinking of full custom waterloop so wont be a issue on the side

theres limitation if wan internal acrylic mounting
else is external mount acrylic with no limitation


----------



## Gloves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> Yes I thought about this too, but then Im not sure i could still slide the side panel on.


True, although you might need a pretty thick gasket to squeeze between the side panel and the rad. Maybe a fan shroud like this one or this one could help to fill the gap with thin gaskets up against the side panel, although sliding a side panel across a rubberised gasket to get a good seal might be difficult.

If the cutout was exactly the same size as the fans then you might be able to just screw the fans in _after_ you've put the side panel on. You'd need to use, say, two of the bracket mounting holes to keep the rad mounted permanently (say the two at each end of the top rad bracket) and use the other 6 holes for the long-screws to mount the fans onto the rad. It'd mean you'd have to remove the fans first before popping off that side panel but how often are you going to do that once you'd got it built and running?You'd need to check that you can squeeze fan cables between the side panel and the rad bracket so that you could route them down to the gap in front of the hard drive trays though.


----------



## Freelancer852

RAM and HDD are temporary. HDD will be replaced by an M.2 SSD, and RAM will be replaced with some Vengeance Pro 1600MHz (the stuff that's in there is borrowed from my sig rig right now).






I'm thinking of moving the BitFenix Alchemy LED strip to inside the optical drive bay area, attached to some kind of rounded thing. Not using that area for anything and having the LEDs above the rad and on back of case makes them glare into your eyes if you're in front/to the left of the case.

Idea for this rig is to be a secondary machine to take to LAN parties (sig rig is to heavy, large, and awkward to move around all the time). And also as a "loaner" rig that I can let friends use when they come over to game. Plan to just take a TITAN out of my sig rig when I need to and throw it in this machine.


----------



## Gloves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> Idea for this rig is to be a secondary machine to take to LAN parties (sig rig is to heavy, large, and awkward to move around all the time). And also as a "loaner" rig that I can let friends use when they come over to game. Plan to just take a TITAN out of my sig rig when I need to and throw it in this machine.


That cabling from the PSU is damn neat, did you get shortened cables or have you hidden them in the storage drive bays?


----------



## Freelancer852

They're standard length stuffed in the bottom 3.5" bay. It'll probably be even neater once I get the M.2 drive in since the entire 2.5/3.5 bay area will be unused. Gonna try and JUST rock a 256GB M.2 in this rig for a while and see how it goes.


----------



## Sneaky2Toes

So I finished my temp build (waiting for ASUS M7I). The only way I could fit the H100i in there was with the radiator against the case with the fans next to the motherboard (like to Corsair pics are) in a push config. I really wanted to have the fans mounted to the case as intakes but I ran into tubing clearance issues against the MB I/O.

My question is will there be any performance decrease if I flip the fans on the radiator and have them pulling air through the radiator? I am using SP120QE fans btw. Do they suck air as well as they push?

So far I am really impressed with temps of this case. After gaming I could feel some heat coming out of the side with the radiator and I opened the case and it was nice and cool. Would like to flip those fans to have positive pressure in the case though.

My Build:

Corsair 250D
i7-2600 (waiting on i7-3790k)
ASUS P8H61-I R2.0 (waiting on ASUS M7I)
ASUS GTX750TI-OC (waiting for 800 series)
Corsair H100i with SP120QE
Corsair AX860i
Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB - 1600mhz


----------



## Gloves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> Gonna try and JUST rock a 256GB M.2 in this rig for a while and see how it goes.


Good luck with that, if I had a NAS I could maybe do that but not by itself!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sneaky2Toes*
> 
> My question is will there be any performance decrease if I flip the fans on the radiator and have them pulling air through the radiator?


As in pulling air from outside into the case? I think that's how most people do it, the performance will depend on your fans and other hardware but in theory you should get better temps because you're pulling in cold air from outside rather than using warm air from inside the case.

One thing I've been meaning to ask you guys: The build manual for the 250D explicitly says that the PSU has to be mounted with the fan pointing downwards. Is this just for better airflow and to stop things falling into the fan? I'm kinda curious how running the PSU as an exhaust would work out.


----------



## Sneaky2Toes

Thanks Gloves,

I was curious if SP fans pull air well. The design looks like they are primarily meant to push air (large fins stop air from just escaping the fan and thus, being pushed).

I have my PSU mounted with the fan down. There is a filter there which is nice. If you mount it with the fan up, the fan will be right against the MB tray.


----------



## Gloves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sneaky2Toes*
> 
> Thanks Gloves,
> 
> I was curious if SP fans pull air well. The design looks like they are primarily meant to push air (large fins stop air from just escaping the fan and thus, being pushed).


Yup, the SP120s are Corsair's radiator/heatsink range so they're designed for pushing or pulling air past obstacles. The whole push/pull debate never seems to end with different people prefering different things. You could always try reversing the fans and keeping an eye on the temps, worst comes to worst you can turn them around again if it's no good but I'd say pulling cold air in would probably be best. When I had them pushing hot air from inside the case through the rad and then out the side panel my temps were a fair bit higher because the fans were lifting a lot of hot air from my GPU.

Quote:


> I have my PSU mounted with the fan down. There is a filter there which is nice. If you mount it with the fan up, the fan will be right against the MB tray.


Well there's about 1 cm clearance plus the large gap where the PSU sticks out beyond the mobo on the GPU-side of the case. I know it'll restrict the air flow a bit and lift hot air from the GPU but I was just curious if anyone had tried it.


----------



## Sneaky2Toes

Anyone have the specs on the stock 140mm fan that comes with the 250D?


----------



## Leon360z

Installed 2 Sharkoon Silent eagle 80mm led fans at the back as exhaust. The three other fans are intakes. It really does help with the temps and looks cool (no pun intended)


----------



## eku2703

Hello there!
I'm looking for the best option for choosing a living room machine. I've been looking for cases and Corsair 250D fits perfectly.

*background:*
Years ago I built a Mini Tower (quad core q8600), I placed an ATI Radeon 6670 low profile, the team was not bad, but had a big problem: Noise and Heat. The mini tower was a real oven, and with games ...infernal noise, TV could not be heard. Finally. I had to replace him with a Dell laptop I had (I5, 8GB Ram, 750 GB H pD, very correct but then has a card Intel HD video, a very bad card (dont Move Might & Magic X Legacy ....)

*needs:*
Basic Office (Internet and little else) and moderate play (I've been reviewing games that I have (NWN2, Fattout2, Skyrim, Witcher2, Fallout new Vegas, etc.)
In the future, I will play Wastedland2, Pillars of Eternity, etc)
Nothing Shooter or anything like that.

The PC must be fresh and silent (as possible)
No Overclock

*Config & dudes*

Here is my preview
www.pccomponentes.com/pccly/B29111E9

Choose an I5 4570. Are there other Interl o AMD more "fresh" and powerless?
Noctua NH-L12. Are a good cooler?
MotherBoard. My only requirement is an optical output. Asrock seems good for the price...
HD. One SSD for OS. i have an 1tb 2,5 WD HD
The PSU . Corsair cs550M.
Graphic Card: Everyone speaks about low noise & less consum of GTX 750 ti...are there other cards less noisy? (in the same level)

All coments are welcome, im a bit lost








Thanks in advance!!


----------



## aberrero

Hey guys, I'll be joining this club tomorrow and I was looking for some input on my cooling setup before i start my build.

I've got a reference R9 290x and an i5 4690K that I am trying to cool.

I got good deals on the Corsair H90 (140mm AIO) and the Antec Kuhler 1250 (240mm AIO) and so those are what I am going to be using for cooling. The Kuhler is only able to function in exhaust mode, but I'm not sure how to set up my H90. Is it okay to use the front 140mm fan as exhaust as well (in a push-pull configuration with the H90s fan)? Is it worth setting up 80mm fans in the back?

I know I've read somewhere that the case was designed to be used in a pure intake mode, where you can have only intake fans and positive pressure. Since the Kuhler's design won't allow me to do that, is it fair to assume that the case will work just as well in a pure exhaust mode?


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Hey guys, I'll be joining this club tomorrow and I was looking for some input on my cooling setup before i start my build.
> 
> I've got a reference R9 290x and an i5 4690K that I am trying to cool.
> 
> I got good deals on the Corsair H90 (140mm AIO) and the Antec Kuhler 1250 (240mm AIO) and so those are what I am going to be using for cooling. The Kuhler is only able to function in exhaust mode, but I'm not sure how to set up my H90. Is it okay to use the front 140mm fan as exhaust as well (in a push-pull configuration with the H90s fan)? Is it worth setting up 80mm fans in the back?
> 
> I know I've read somewhere that the case was designed to be used in a pure intake mode, where you can have only intake fans and positive pressure. Since the Kuhler's design won't allow me to do that, is it fair to assume that the case will work just as well in a pure exhaust mode?


Update: The Kuhler 1250 doesn't fit, so it is going back ($57!, and it seemed really quiet. Too bad.)

I really want an H220-X, but i'd like confirmation that it actually fits in the case, and that it is HG10 compatible with their GPU waterblock.


----------



## Aiwendil

Hi people,

I'm proud to say that from now on, i am member of this club

But, i have to ask you for some help

First, spec

CPU: i5-4670K (going to OC to 4.0 GHz)
MB: Asus Z97I-PLUS
RAM: 16Gb Kingston Fury 1866
PCU: Thermaltake Smart SE 630W
GPU: Intel HD 4600 (for start, later might add GTX 760 CU mini)

Now ....key question.

I am struggling to find proper cooler for this build ....As u can see, i wont be using any GPU for some time so air case cooling temperatures will be lower few degrees.

As I will use this pc for music production, recording vocals and stuff, I tend to keep overall sound from cooling as low as it can be. I dont mind to hear some fan working, but not buzz from pump or sound of jet engine blowing xDD

Other problem is familiar to all u that have this case ...Cooler height

There are few options

1. Noctua NH-L9i - but don't know will it work properly with this CPU

2. Cooler Master Seidon (120V or 120M) ....good for temps but worrying if sound from fan will be loud to much on CPU load ...

So my question is ....If you can give me some suggestions on water or air cooler that will meet my requirements ...fine temps and lowdBA on load ....and fits in this case (budget around 100$) ..but if i have to, i might go with little more expensive solution.

Thank you all


----------



## kevink817

Hi all,

New member of the club here, and I just wanted to share with you the build I completed a couple of days ago in the Obsidian 250D (amazing case BTW







)

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/Mcbj4D

Specs:
CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K Haswell 4.0Ghz
CPU Cooler: CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i
MB: GIGABYTE GA-Z97N-Gaming 5
RAM: CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM 1866 CL9
GPU: MSI N780 TF 6GD5/OC GeForce GTX 780 6GB (using stock cooler)
PSU: CORSAIR AXi series AX860i

Overclocking:
I've only done some minor overclocking, but with this setup, I don't really feel i need to much, if any.
- CPU is at 4.6Ghz on all cores at 1.166V. Idle temperature is 30C (or about 5C over ambient). Under load it tops out at 65C (even with the graphics card under full load dumping some heat into the case.
- GPU is +125MHz (1079MHz) on the core clock without any real voltage increase, and I haven't played around with the memory clock any. Runs at about 39C at idle, and up to 70C under load.

10001 on Firestrike (Standard)

Cooling:
- H100i mounted in exhaust configuration.
- Stock Twin Frozr GPU cooler (super quiet) pulling fresh air from outside the case)
- PSU mounted inverted to draw out hot air from underneath the mobo. It doesnt even spin up until theres some load on the system.
- Using Corsair Link and MSI Afterburner to set custom fan curves to keep noise to a minimum.

My primary use for this system will be gaming (and it does that exceptionally well), as well as photo-editing, and any work i need to do from home. I also run VMware Workstation as sort of a home lab for servers and applications I use at work, so the hyper-threading, CPU virtualization support, and 16GB of ram are very useful. I picked the Corsair AX860i because I wanted the PSU to be at around max efficiency under full load with a bit of overhead for some overclocking, and I liked the control and information that Corsair Link provides.

Here's some pics:


Spoiler: Pics


















I'm very happy with how it turned out. Let me know what you think


----------



## DreadyDK

Finally my case got back from the powder coat guys!

Any thoughts ?


----------



## kotsios cy

ma build!

IMG_20140822_144547.jpg 633k .jpg file


IMG_20140822_144603.jpg 1020k .jpg file


IMG_20140822_144612.jpg 689k .jpg file


IMG_20140822_144631.jpg 877k .jpg file


----------



## Gardino

Love the powder coating, Dready. And I especially love the custom front grill. That's going to look really nice when you get a fan in there.


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardino*
> 
> Love the powder coating, Dready. And I especially love the custom front grill. That's going to look really nice when you get a fan in there.


Thanks dude tbh its turning out pretty well (IMO)


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> Thanks dude tbh its turning out pretty well (IMO)


Look's great man, i can tell it'll be one of the best!

for your midplate what did you use, and for your front grill?

i spoke to the powder coating people by me, and they said that i couldn't have the plastic bezel powder coated, so how did you get the front bezel of yours powder coated? or did you have them paint match it?


----------



## DreadyDK

Thanks for the nice words!

Well u can't powder coat plastic only metal, i got my plastic painted by a car painter (My father) i did all the prep work and he did the final paint. both powder and wetpaint was RAL 9016 White.

The front i made by cutting a hole and then fittet a 120 FAN grill, then i sanded and grinded and painted it.....

The midplate is made of alu, just a few bends and then a lot of time with my dremel









I have a complet build log on a danish forum, u can check it out. (Pictures are not in danish







)

Check out the pictures here if u like mate : http://hwt.dk/Forum/333514/bBuild-Log-b-Corsair-250D-ITX-Mod

Allso i did the acrylic today :


----------



## kotsios cy

Some shots of my build!

parts list:
watercooling:CORSAIR HYDRO SERIES H100I
case:CORSAIR OBSIDIAN SERIES 250D MINI ITX CASE
psu:CORSAIR RM SERIES RM750
cpu:INTEL CORE I7-4790K 4.00GHZ LGA1150
ram:G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900)
graphiks card:ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 2GB GDDR5 PCI-E
motherboard:MSI Z97I GAMING AC RETAIL
ssd:KINGSTON SH103S3/120G HYPERX 3K
light mod done with:AKASA AK-LD02-05BL VEGAS 15X LED STRIP LIGHT 60CM (led strip cut down to pieces)


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> Thanks for the nice words!
> 
> Well u can't powder coat plastic only metal, i got my plastic painted by a car painter (My father) i did all the prep work and he did the final paint. both powder and wetpaint was RAL 9016 White.
> 
> The front i made by cutting a hole and then fittet a 120 FAN grill, then i sanded and grinded and painted it.....
> 
> The midplate is made of alu, just a few bends and then a lot of time with my dremel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a complet build log on a danish forum, u can check it out. (Pictures are not in danish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Check out the pictures here if u like mate : http://hwt.dk/Forum/333514/bBuild-Log-b-Corsair-250D-ITX-Mod
> 
> Allso i did the acrylic today :


Really lookin great, I love enhanced multi fittings, I used them in my golden build, boy oh boy do they really take the pain out of acrylic XD

What's your plan to mount a side window? I'm trying to figure the best way to make the side window myself at the moment, I want to make it look stock as possible

Good job! Makes me really feel like I gotta step it up =p


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Really lookin great, I love enhanced multi fittings, I used them in my golden build, boy oh boy do they really take the pain out of acrylic XD
> 
> What's your plan to mount a side window? I'm trying to figure the best way to make the side window myself at the moment, I want to make it look stock as possible
> 
> Good job! Makes me really feel like I gotta step it up =p


Thanks man, well this is my first build with acrylic and i just dont like the look of the bends. so i tryed the enchanced multi fittings, i think it looks alot better it cost alot more tho









About the side window im still working on that, havent really figured that on out yet, same with the top one that im doing again with a bigger hole then stock...
Just got the loop filled with mayhems Pastel Red looks pretty nice (IMO)

Good luck with your build mate.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> Thanks man, well this is my first build with acrylic and i just dont like the look of the bends. so i tryed the enchanced multi fittings, i think it looks alot better it cost alot more tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the side window im still working on that, havent really figured that on out yet, same with the top one that im doing again with a bigger hole then stock...
> Just got the loop filled with mayhems Pastel Red looks pretty nice (IMO)
> 
> Good luck with your build mate.


My builds at a stand still because the mobo nor the mobo block has been released yet -_-

Makes me contemplate switching to Matx just because the options for itx is so miniscule lol, hopefully the m7i should be out in the next week or so


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> My builds at a stand still because the mobo nor the mobo block has been released yet -_-
> 
> Makes me contemplate switching to Matx just because the options for itx is so miniscule lol, hopefully the m7i should be out in the next week or so


I was definitely tempted to do a mATX X99 build instead of Z97 Devils Canyon. The smallest mATX cases aren't that much bigger than the 250D.


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> My builds at a stand still because the mobo nor the mobo block has been released yet -_-
> 
> Makes me contemplate switching to Matx just because the options for itx is so miniscule lol, hopefully the m7i should be out in the next week or so


Yeah think my next one will be matx again, not from the hardware lim tho. More about case size and room for more watercooling









Just got the looped filled, looks okay


----------



## Jeronbernal

Lookin really good, I wish I didn't sell all my acrylic fittings @[email protected] and wish I wasn't in the financial limbo I'm in currently @[email protected]

Congrats on the loop, looks beautiful, just out of curiosity where is the second port for the 240 rad going?


----------



## DreadyDK

Hehe know the feeling, life goes up and down 

2nd port is going straight down to pump.


----------



## beohaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> Yeah think my next one will be matx again, not from the hardware lim tho. More about case size and room for more watercooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the looped filled, looks okay


very nice and well build























where do you put your ssd and hdd since the pic shows that the pump stays on the way

and btw, how can the 3cm - 240 rad still fit? did you mod it or it's just fit like that?


----------



## beohaman

Here's my case, btw, still working on it
Sleeving the cable


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beohaman*
> 
> very nice and well build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you put your ssd and hdd since the pic shows that the pump stays on the way
> 
> and btw, how can the 3cm - 240 rad still fit? did you mod it or it's just fit like that?


Thanks dude, well there is no room for a normal hdd anymore







there is only room for 2 SSD's. and they need to be mounted with velcro on the side in the room where there nomaly is room for it.









As for the rad, no real mod needed. it's pretty easy to get the extra 3mm of space u need


----------



## eku2703

Hello
In your opinion, what is the best air cooling fan for this case?
My target processor is I5 4570 -S (only 60 TDP) (no oc) with GTX 750 TI

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## rene mauricio

I see you mention air cooling but did not mention where the fan(s) was to be located.
Are you talking about the fan you want to use on your heat sink, the two located on the right side of case or the one found at the front? Help us help you.


----------



## eku2703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> I see you mention air cooling but did not mention where the fan(s) was to be located.
> Are you talking about the fan you want to use on your heat sink, the two located on the right side of case or the one found at the front? Help us help you.


Hello,
Ask for heat sink fan, but advices for others fans are wellcome (in order to keep a good level of noise & cooling)
Thanks!!


----------



## aberrero

For an air cooler, a horizontally-oriented one is good, like the Cooler Master GemenII M4.

You are probably best off getting an H55 water cooler. You don't need all the performance that it offers, but it is small and wont put too much stress on the motherboard or restrict airflow the same way a tower cooler will. They are cheap enough that I think it just makes more sense.

The stock fans that come with the case are going to be enough, and they are quiet.


----------



## eku2703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> For an air cooler, a horizontally-oriented one is good, like the Cooler Master GemenII M4.
> 
> You are probably best off getting an H55 water cooler. You don't need all the performance that it offers, but it is small and wont put too much stress on the motherboard or restrict airflow the same way a tower cooler will. They are cheap enough that I think it just makes more sense.
> 
> The stock fans that come with the case are going to be enough, and they are quiet.


Thanks for the tip!

There are not H55 in my store (seems to be an old model) , H60 in the cheaspest model. I read some post about H60 loud fan sound when power on... are any chance to change the h60 fan?
Thanks!


----------



## aberrero

Any news on whether the H220-X will fit in this case?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eku2703*
> 
> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> There are not H55 in my store (seems to be an old model) , H60 in the cheaspest model. I read some post about H60 loud fan sound when power on... are any chance to change the h60 fan?
> Thanks!


I think the H55 is sometimes called the H50 Quiet Edition. You can change the fans on the H60, but it might still be loud if the pump is loud.


----------



## eku2703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Any news on whether the H220-X will fit in this case?
> I think the H55 is sometimes called the H50 Quiet Edition. You can change the fans on the H60, but it might still be loud if the pump is loud.


Hello

finally my budget has decreased







(around 500€)

I opted for a I3 4130 processor (54w tdp) on a motherboard Asrock H81M ITX (Optical output required)
8 GB of RAM
MX100 SSD Crucial 128 to install the operating system
GPU. The cheapest of the gtx 750 (w55 TDP) for my claims than enough.

Dudes.
¿what about intel`s stock fan for heatsink? ... will be much improved with an Evo212 or Gemini M4?

PSU: i think "modularity" seems essential in this type of small boxes .... on the other hand the low budget I have opted for a corsair cx 430m ... enough for this team? Could it be better a b-quiet L8 PSU?

I really want to join this club








Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Coldsnap

I want to downsize my current build from a 350D to a 250D. However I want to keep the overall look / asthetics. I guess all I'd need to do is buy a mini ITX board? The top fans on my build are 140M, so I can use one in the front. It probably wont look as clean in a smaller case, but meh. I want it to fit in my entertaiment center.


----------



## Freelancer852

Yeah you should just need a MiniITX motherboard. Everything else you've got in that build should fit minus some of the fans. As you said, put one of the 140mm top fans in the front of the 250D. The H100i should fit no problem.


----------



## aberrero

Any suggestions for 80mm fans for the back? The Noiseblocker just seems too expensive. I'd prefer something that had black/sleeved cables so I wouldn't have to do it myself, and I'd prefer to avoid translucent fans.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldsnap*
> 
> I want to downsize my current build from a 350D to a 250D. However I want to keep the overall look / asthetics. I guess all I'd need to do is buy a mini ITX board? The top fans on my build are 140M, so I can use one in the front. It probably wont look as clean in a smaller case, but meh. I want it to fit in my entertaiment center.


I went from a 600T to a 250D and really like how quiet it is. I have an H100i cooler with AF120 quiet fans, the stock front 140mm fan, and a Gigabyte R9 280X. Out of all the ITX cases I like the 250D the most. What I do want to stress is that a fully modular PSU is a must have for the case so that way you only connect what you need and reduce clutter.


----------



## cyph3rz

My recent 250D build...


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Any suggestions for 80mm fans for the back? The Noiseblocker just seems too expensive. I'd prefer something that had black/sleeved cables so I wouldn't have to do it myself, and I'd prefer to avoid translucent fans.


Enermax has good quiet little 80mm fans. Check those out, I use the Magma ones that are red.


----------



## patrain

Noctua fans fit that bill very easily and are silent at 1400rpms. I have the 4 pin ones. They are sleeved as well.

The 80mm ones just got a new rev, the NF-A8 check it out on Tom's.


----------



## patrain

@cyph3rz can you show the rad mount side? I had some issues with that same orientation where the tubes were bending and being stressed by that front fan


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrain*
> 
> @cyph3rz can you show the rad mount side? I had some issues with that same orientation where the tubes were bending and being stressed by that front fan


I did flip the rad around because the tubes were slightly touching the front fan. This time I mounted the rad with center screws only so that way I can move both sides of the rad up or down if I need to. I had to raise the back side of the rad this time because the tubes were touching the back PS/2 / USB ports as you can see in the pic. Before I installed the H100i cooler I was expecting to run into some problems with mounting. My mobo is the *Gigabyte F2A88XN-WiFi* by the way.


----------



## sglords

did my chasis halfway through and notice this ...
cant trust anyone who did modding. really unprofessional workmanship
now have to wait for my panel replacement. can wait for impact vii at the same time


----------



## kolo7127

How did you order a replacement panel? Call corsair direct? How much was it?


----------



## patrain

@cyph3rz thanks man that's actually a pretty good idea. That would fix the issue in the front as well. I lessened the pinpoint stress by the fan on the tube by shaving some plastic on the fan body off so it was a smother surface touching the tube. That mono prob has more issues with the fans than mine does







I have the z77 asus that has that daughter board right there, so it's near impossible to do the orientation you have now. Since my last pics I've taken I've done some serious cable managing and stuff but somehow have to figure out a solution to the semi modular cable coming out of psi for mobo and CPU connecting to single sleeved extensions... Quite a mess in the bottom.


----------



## patrain

@sglords that really sucks man. They didn't clean it off and paint it after cutting??


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrain*
> 
> @cyph3rz thanks man that's actually a pretty good idea. That would fix the issue in the front as well. I lessened the pinpoint stress by the fan on the tube by shaving some plastic on the fan body off so it was a smother surface touching the tube. That mono prob has more issues with the fans than mine does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the z77 asus that has that daughter board right there, so it's near impossible to do the orientation you have now. Since my last pics I've taken I've done some serious cable managing and stuff but somehow have to figure out a solution to the semi modular cable coming out of psi for mobo and CPU connecting to single sleeved extensions... Quite a mess in the bottom.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrain*
> 
> @sglords that really sucks man. They didn't clean it off and paint it after cutting??


Try out the multiquote function: Press the "Multi" button under all the posts you want to reply to, and then press reply at the bottom.


----------



## patrain

My phone wanted nothing to do with quoting


----------



## pepejovi

Control the phone lest the phone control you.


----------



## TurcoUY

I didnt read the hole thread, i just wanna say you CAN fit a r9 290 powercolor pcs+ into this case, here is a pic



Sorry if it has already been said

Hope this helps someone make up their mind due to missleading information in the web


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurcoUY*
> 
> I didnt read the hole thread, i just wanna say you CAN fit a r9 290 powercolor pcs+ into this case, here is a pic
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if it has already been said
> 
> Hope this helps someone make up their mind due to missleading information in the web


I have a Gigabyte R9 280X REV1 and I had to remove the PCI slot mounting bracket from my card, put in the bracket in the case without screwing it in, put in the card while lifting the mounting bracket a little, then screw the mounting bracket to the card.


----------



## TurcoUY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> I have a Gigabyte R9 280X REV1 and I had to remove the PCI slot mounting bracket from my card, put in the bracket in the case without screwing it in, put in the card while lifting the mounting bracket a little, then screw the mounting bracket to the card.


I placed mine with the bracket on, belive me it took me a lot of patience, it has a 0,5 cm clearence with the side panel, while i was building it i tought i was not gonna be able to make it fit, it was a happy ending cause i really like this card..


----------



## Mayor Payne

Hi I want to ask you if I would be able to fit Corsair H105 i the case ?


----------



## aberrero

It probably depends on your motherboard and the kidn of fan you have in the front of the case. Almost certainly not though.

You can, however, place the fans outside the case if you really want to use one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mayor Payne*
> 
> Hi I want to ask you if I would be able to fit Corsair H105 i the case ?


----------



## Mayor Payne

My board is ASUS Z97I-PLUS and the front fan is BitFenix Spectre PRO 200mm. Can you suggest any other AIO cooler that would fit there ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> It probably depends on your motherboard and the kidn of fan you have in the front of the case. Almost certainly not though.
> 
> You can, however, place the fans outside the case if you really want to use one.


----------



## aberrero

I have the same motherboard. The 105 will definitely not fit. The 200mm fan in the front will make it difficult for other coolers as well, you might have to go back to the stock 140mm fan.

Bot the H100 and H100i will work well in the 250D.


----------



## MoStyles

Hey guys, I just about finished reading every page of this group. You guys have been so help full in determining my system layout. So I wanted to add my two cents for what it is worth.

I am using negative air pressure and dropped my temps by about 10 on the gpu and about 5 on the cpu. Positive it a nice idea for keeping dust out, but just doesn't hold a candle to negative imho. I have tested this out with my three other cases as well. I'm also an AMD guy so I have had my fair troubles with Heat, but all situations are different and should be experimented first.
CPU idles around 25c and never hits over 54c @ 4.4ghz

Anyway, I would love some suggestions on some RGB LED lighting. I have never used it and changing colors with white accents would be nice.
Let me know anything else you like or don't. I'm always up for ideas.

Main System:
i7-4790k 4.4ghz (haven't OC yet)
Corsair H90
Asus z97i plus
Kingston HyperX 2x 4gig 1600 (in the mail)
Seasonic 750x
Nzxt 120 FN-120RB 120mm
Samsung 128gig 830 series
Seagate 1tb
EVGA GTX 780

Upcoming changes
The RAM is temporary and getting replaced tonight
PSU sleeved cables
2x 80mm fans (to test and let you know)


----------



## Mayor Payne

So I would have trouble fit there even the H100i with the 200mm fan ? I'm not very happy with the H100i because it has really thick tubes and I've seen pictures of builds with it and it's really tight fit. I wanted the Kelvin s24 who knows when it is going to be available in stores they already moved the date twice and I'm tired of waiting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> The 200mm fan in the front will make it difficult for other coolers as well, you might have to go back to the stock 140mm fan.
> 
> Bot the H100 and H100i will work well in the 250D.


----------



## aberrero

I haven't tried it, but you might search this thread to see if any are compatible with a 200mm fan. The H100i cables aren't too bad. I have only tried an H90, but I was able to route those tubes pretty cleanly against the side of the motherboard, right over the VRM. I think you might be able to do the same with a 100i if the tubes are coming out near the front of the case, although again you are going to have compatibility issues with a 200mm fan. You really don't need more than a 140mm up front.


----------



## Mayor Payne

Well I've seen some pictures where the H100i fitted nicely when the tubes were coming out near the back of the case and that way there was a little bit of space in front of the case so I might be able to fit even the fan. Bitfenix Spectre pro 200 has a lot of mounting holes maybe I'll work something out. Anyway I've already ordered the fan so now I'll order the cooler and try to make the best of it and post some pics when it would be installed.


----------



## seblura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harower*
> 
> Some build pics. Not sure if anyone wants them. If you don't just let me know and ill remove them. If its too much forum spam I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a glove! The oversized 153mm wide, 140mm rad in place The rewards of careful planning and measuring. It helps this is my second 250D
> 
> 
> 
> The planning is so crucial because even with it, this is one of the hardest builds I have done. The goal however is worth it as it is a lot of fun to be cramming into a 250D a 4790k, 16gig 2400mhz mem, r9 295x2, ax1200i all on a 2 rad custom loop that leaves not a single inch of wasted space
> 
> Dual ddc 3.2pwm ek pump res pics


How did you manage to fit those fans on the 240 Rad,i cant seem to fit them in the small gap between the daughterboard and the fan?


----------



## Jared2608

Has anyone put a Gigabyte Windforce 3 GPU in here. Length I believe is fine but the Windforce has that name tag thing at the top of the cooler, so I'm wondering about height clearance.


----------



## r43v4n

My first ever mITX build, using the 250D. Very happy with how it turned out.
To answer Jared2608's question, that's a Windforce 3x in there, which fits very well.
I also swapped the acrylic window with some aluminum mesh that I custom made for the purpose of lowering temps on the video card.


----------



## Jared2608

That actually looks pretty cool with the mesh, but I think I'd be keeping the acrylic just because. I'm kinda stuck between the Windforce 3 and the Sapphire Tri X, the Tri X is a few hundred Rand cheaper and the reviews I've seen show cooler temps but then the Gigabyte has a longer warranty....Choices....


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r43v4n*
> 
> My first ever mITX build, using the 250D. Very happy with how it turned out.
> To answer Jared2608's question, that's a Windforce 3x in there, which fits very well.
> I also swapped the acrylic window with some aluminum mesh that I custom made for the purpose of lowering temps on the video card.


What's your Windforce 3x temps under load? My Gigabyte R9 280X stays a little over 60c under load.


----------



## r43v4n

I've set a custom fan profile with MSI Afterburner for my 780, and with the open top like it is now I got it maxing at 72C under unigine valley. In games, it maxes at around 68C and averages 63 - 65C (I have all my games with Vsync On, so the GPU doesn't get always 99-100% usage). However with the acrylic window on and the default fan profile, the GPU goes to 80 - 81C and down clocks.
CPU temps (@ 4GHz), if anyone is interested, sit at 47C while gaming and max to 57C in Prime95.
Mounting all the fans to exhaust the hot air from the case, makes my GPU 3-4C cooler but adds 5-7C to the CPU.
Room temp is at around 22C.


----------



## Xerphiel

Seeing as the Nvidia 970/980 GTX cards have just been released, has anyone here had any luck fitting one of these into the 250D?


----------



## TurcoUY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerphiel*
> 
> Seeing as the Nvidia 970/980 GTX cards have just been released, has anyone here had any luck fitting one of these into the 250D?


If i managed to fit a powercolor r9 290 pcs+ im guessing i can throw a gtx 980 into the case from a distance of 3 meters and put it in place


----------



## Xerphiel

Thanks for the reply, reason I asked is that I heard only the EVGA 780GTX fits into the 250D (of the 780GTX models), so seemed like you have to pick the brand right.

I think the heat-pipes extend too far and block installation into the 250D, with the various 780GTX heatsinks.


----------



## cyph3rz

Yeah it's a bummer that some cards will not fit. I'm interested in the Gigabyte GTX 970 and I think it's about the same size as r43v4n's Windforce 3x so yeah I think it will fit. The specs on the Newegg page says the Gigabyte GTX 970 is 15.9 inches long but I believe that's a typo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerphiel*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, reason I asked is that I heard only the EVGA 780GTX fits into the 250D (of the 780GTX models), so seemed like you have to pick the brand right.
> 
> I think the heat-pipes extend too far and block installation into the 250D, with the various 780GTX heatsinks.


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerphiel*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, reason I asked is that I heard only the EVGA 780GTX fits into the 250D (of the 780GTX models), so seemed like you have to pick the brand right.
> 
> I think the heat-pipes extend too far and block installation into the 250D, with the various 780GTX heatsinks.


I´we hade a Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II and a EVGA GTX 780TI SC ACX in my 250d if that helps u


----------



## Xerphiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Yeah it's a bummer that some cards will not fit. I'm interested in the Gigabyte GTX 970 and I think it's about the same size as r43v4n's Windforce 3x so yeah I think it will fit. The specs on the Newegg page says the Gigabyte GTX 970 is 15.9 inches long but I believe that's a typo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> I´we hade a Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II and a EVGA GTX 780TI SC ACX in my 250d if that helps u


Thank's for the responses. Let me know if you take the plunge. "DreadyDK", did you have any motherboard bending, when trying to fit the 780?

I got burned when fitting my Noctua NH-L12, even though motherboard compatibility, and RAM compatibility said OK (removed heat spreaders), had to remove the small fan underneath due to hitting the ram.


----------



## Luckael

Anyone knows if msi gtx 970 will fit in corsair 250d?


----------



## Xerphiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckael*
> 
> Anyone knows if msi gtx 970 will fit in corsair 250d?


I've been searching the web's trying to find what is and isn't compatible. Haven't seen a single poster, who's taken the plunge and fitted a 970GTX yet.

EDIT: I've also posted on the Corsair official forums. Will update this forum if I find any answers.


----------



## jimmystempura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckael*
> 
> Anyone knows if msi gtx 970 will fit in corsair 250d?


I compared the height specifications of the older GTX 700 MSI Twin Frozr Gaming models to the newer GTX 900 MSI Twin Frozr V Gaming and the newer model is about 141mm in height and the older one was 129mm. So gamers or builders can easily fit the card inside with a few milimeters before touching the top of the case but makes it almost impossible to use the optical bay. The most extremely tight fit card is the ASUS GTX 780 Ti DirectCU II that measures up to 149mm in height and the protruding heatpipe touches the arcylic window.


----------



## pairof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Yeah it's a bummer that some cards will not fit. I'm interested in the Gigabyte GTX 970 and I think it's about the same size as r43v4n's Windforce 3x so yeah I think it will fit. The specs on the Newegg page says the Gigabyte GTX 970 is 15.9 inches long but I believe that's a typo.


It's not the same size, not even close. GV-N970G1 is a whopping *312mm* long, whereas r43v4n's GV-N780GHZ-3GD is only *292mm* long. These specs are as per Gigabyte's website. That is about 0.8 of an inch difference, which makes me think it won't work out, but maybe someone can confirm.

Just cancelled my Gigabyte order unfortunately due to this, I feel like it would have been the best card for me had it fit.









Going to wait and see if the ASUS 970 card fits, as the 0 rpm fan on idle would be really nice. Heatpipe may make it a bit too tall?

Edit: measured just to be sure on the length, it looks like just over 12" (or 305mm) is just about the maximum you could go. Even at that length it could be real difficult fitting the thing in there. The GV-N970G1 MIGHT cram in there but I doubt it, I won't be the one to try it anyway. Corsair states the max GPU length as 290mm but you could squeeze something in a bit larger so long as you use the default supplied front intake fan.


----------



## Xerphiel

I just measured up my case/graphics card.

I currently have the MSI GeForce GTX 750Ti "Gaming", spec states dimensions as: "250 x 128 x 37 mm" http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N750Ti-TF-2GD5OC.html#hero-specification

Interestingly enough, it doesn't look like I could get a card taller than another 8-10 mm to fit, so about 136-138mm max.

Note, you can get a bit higher than the case bar i measure against, although not much.

Although this doesn't add up to other users experiences... possible the MSI spec is wrong...

See pictures:




This particular MSI 970, looks like it would fit, judging by the spec: 275 x 125 x 36mm: http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-970-4GD5T-OC-.html#hero-specification

Length of 275mm (with 290mm recommended), and height and width less than my current card. I can't find a UK retailer though...


----------



## bernieyee

Picked up a 250D today.

It's a lot noiser than my Hadron Air even if I remove the CPU and front panel fans. Is this due to a combination of the open vents as well as a bigger and noiser PSU?

EDIT: Turns out it was the PSU. I swapped the EVGA one out with a Seasonic and it's nice and quiet now.


----------



## DreadyDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerphiel*
> 
> Thank's for the responses. Let me know if you take the plunge. "DreadyDK", did you have any motherboard bending, when trying to fit the 780?
> 
> I got burned when fitting my Noctua NH-L12, even though motherboard compatibility, and RAM compatibility said OK (removed heat spreaders), had to remove the small fan underneath due to hitting the ram.


Yeah my motherboard hade a slight bend, with both cards.


----------



## MoStyles

Mobo Bending

Check out this link if you are having problems with your Motherboard bending from your GPU. Corsair is sending out a free fix.


----------



## Xerphiel

For those still looking for a suitable 970GTX.

This EVGA 970 GTX looks good: http://www.evga.com/Products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=63D27A41-4AC9-49F6-9FD2-757596181CFF

DIMENSIONS
Height: 4.376in - 111.15mm
Length: 9.5in - 241.3mm
Width: Dual Slot

According to those figures, its smaller than my existing 750ti (which is an easy fit), although dual slot is ambiguous, if you look at some pictures it doesn't look too thick.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerphiel*
> 
> For those still looking for a suitable 970GTX.
> 
> This EVGA 970 GTX looks good: http://www.evga.com/Products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=63D27A41-4AC9-49F6-9FD2-757596181CFF
> 
> DIMENSIONS
> Height: 4.376in - 111.15mm
> Length: 9.5in - 241.3mm
> Width: Dual Slot
> 
> According to those figures, its smaller than my existing 750ti (which is an easy fit), although dual slot is ambiguous, if you look at some pictures it doesn't look too thick.


I was just watching a video review with hardwarecanucks because I could not remember who had placed a huge video card in this case and he had a XFX 280x in here which is 11.61 x 5.63 x 1.65 and that is bigger than the 970 ASUS Strix and MSI Gaming. I think either card should be pretty good.


----------



## patrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> That actually looks pretty cool with the mesh, but I think I'd be keeping the acrylic just because.


Yeah the mesh looks cool, but







Paint It Black









I was thinking about drilling some holes in the acrylic in the same pattern as the cutouts in the side. Fears, concerns, ideas?


----------



## patrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerphiel*
> 
> did you have any motherboard bending, when trying to fit the 780?


Bending was the product of a poorly measured cut for the PCI slot, and was fixed by putting that plastic shim under the card bracket where you have the thumb screw.
But, I have a EVGA 780 Classified in mine, so cant get much tighter there. but it fits, and cooling is excellent since I used a bit of sticky foam pad on the dust filter to seal off intake air from blow out air in the case.


----------



## Downto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerphiel*
> 
> I've been searching the web's trying to find what is and isn't compatible. Haven't seen a single poster, who's taken the plunge and fitted a 970GTX yet.
> 
> EDIT: I've also posted on the Corsair official forums. Will update this forum if I find any answers.


Hi! I join the club with a confirmation: the MSI 970 fits in the 250D. Just got both as I plan to build my new rig this saturday.

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/3a281f8b-3c56-46f9-8e91-401ac5daa508.jpg

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c2ce06df-e310-4b15-a4df-ec0e68adfdd5.jpg

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/d6ad524e-32e0-4763-9fd4-0b7a1c5af833.jpg

Fortunatly the light grey area above the heat pipe is hollow and the plexi is thin. I think there's a 6-8 mm clearance between the heat pipe and the glass. No issue with the optical bay.
I haven't checked the power connector, as it is lower on the PCB, it should be fine.

No mobo bending so far, maybe I'm lucky


----------



## patrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Downto*
> 
> Hi! I join the club with a confirmation: the MSI 970 fits in the 250D. Just got both as I plan to build my new rig this saturday.
> 
> No mobo bending so far, maybe I'm lucky


I'm pretty sure there was a revB of the case when the mobo flex issue frothed to the top


----------



## Downto

Indeed, but there are a lot of "old" models in stock. A friend of mine bought one two weeks ago, and he has the issue.


----------



## aberrero

Does the Rev. B literally have a shim on it or did they completely rework it to not have this problem?


----------



## Downto

As far as I can tell, there was no separate shim in the box. Just the sliding piece attached to the top of the card slot.


----------



## patrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Does the Rev. B literally have a shim on it or did they completely rework it to not have this problem?










you would think they would retool the newer productions, but yeah old stock is still out there. Tell them to make a support ticket for it, the shim came quick for me.


----------



## pairof

How am I supposed to tell, definitively, whether or not I need the shim?


----------



## sonic2911

How about the temp when your 970's full load 100%?
Is there any more 970's fit our 250D?

the ASUS STRIX seems to be quite high for 250D, right?


----------



## Downto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> How about the temp when your 970's full load 100%?


Can't tell, I just checked with the mobo, graphic card and case. I'll build the rig in two days.

The Strix is 1 mm less than the MSI, it should fit too, but I haven't seen any confirmation.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Downto*
> 
> Can't tell, I just checked with the mobo, graphic card and case. I'll build the rig in two days.
> 
> The Strix is 1 mm less than the MSI, it should fit too, but I didn't saw any confirmation.


thanks, still wait for ur result


----------



## patrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pairof*
> 
> How am I supposed to tell, definitively, whether or not I need the shim?


Install your card, clamp it down, and see if the mobo has a slight dip in it at the PCIe connector. If yes, you require a shim.


----------



## MoStyles

Anyone have any equipment suggestions for led lighting in this case?


----------



## patrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoStyles*
> 
> Anyone have any equipment suggestions for led lighting in this case?


If you have a Corsair AIO cooler like the h100i you can get their lighting node that hooks up directly to it
Corsair Link Lighting Node


----------



## bernieyee

Anyone have luck fitting a 230mm Spectre Pro into the front?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Downto*
> 
> Can't tell, I just checked with the mobo, graphic card and case. I'll build the rig in two days.
> 
> The Strix is 1 mm less than the MSI, it should fit too, but I haven't seen any confirmation.


Any updates on your build with the msi 970?


----------



## Downto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Any updates on your build with the msi 970?


I built the rig yesterday. The card fits well, the only difficulty is to fit the power connectors when keeping the optical drive bay (the cables need to be bent in order to fit under the optical bay side piece).

The temps seem fine. Idle I've 33°C for the cpu (i7 4790 with a corsair H60) and 42-43 for the 970 (in passive mode). In charge (half an hour in Tomb Raider 2013, ultra settings) I've 61°C for the MSI and around 50°C for the CPU. The 970 is nearly silent even in charge.

The H60 is mounted in front of the 250D with a noctua NF-F12 for intake and there are two SilentWings 2 on the side panel (in extraction). The top glass is not particularly hot near the MSI's heatpipes.

A few quickly made cellphone shots:


----------



## beohaman

My case after fill the water


----------



## sglords

Incomplete yet.


----------



## pairof

Can we get a list of which of the 970's will/won't fit the 250D? If you've managed to snag one of these newer cards, please let us know.


----------



## patrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sglords*
> 
> Incomplete yet.


Woah! nice side window mods and colors!


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sglords*
> 
> Incomplete yet.


That looks incredible. Is that a 295x2?

More pictures please.


----------



## ThisGuy808

My first build ever and my first post here







. This is my first build ever so any suggestions welcome.


----------



## KaffieneKing

How big a GPU can you get in here? I know it says 29cm but is there any leeway? Any chance of my 290x TriX OC fitting? (30-31cm).


----------



## hernan86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisGuy808*
> 
> My first build ever and my first post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is my first build ever so any suggestions welcome.


Nice! Specs?


----------



## bernieyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hernan86*
> 
> Nice! Specs?


Looks like a Z97I-PLUS motherboard (I have the same one).


----------



## ThisGuy808

Thanks! Here is a link to my Parts Picker: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/36BPxr

And yes, it is a ASUS Z97I-Plus motherboard. I think it's great!


----------



## nickbaldwin86

I got a 250D

I will post pictures of it later in life thumb.gif


----------



## kolo7127

So ... finally crammed an h105 in. Mounted the fans to the outside of the side panel. Bottom hose rubs on the front fan, but i ended up wrapping some velcro around it to protect it. I'm thinking about cutting out the grill on the side panel for better air flow, but I dont think i can destroy it. Added 2 80mm fans as exhaust to the rear and front 120 as intake CPU temps about 5-8 degrees lower under load with this setup , vs h75 in front and side 120s in exhaust. However GPU temps up about 5-8 degrees under load. I think id like to mount some fans on the GPU side panel as intake also. Here's some pics while i was messing around with different fan configurations.


----------



## Umbrium

Hey!

I would like to join the club with this!

I was recently inspired by the ever so small Asus Z97i-pro itx motherboard and wanted to pair it up with the SPECTACULAR 750ti for a small and very efficient build.

I'm currently waiting on the noctua 200mm case fan to come out, after that i will upgrade all the aircooling in this case.
I was on a very strict budget as I was building this computer, I'm getting close to the end of my stretch as a student and hopefully will be able to start upgrading into m.2 ssds, semi passive PSUs, 970 strix and i7 in the future.

What do you guys think?


----------



## [email protected]

Hi everyone,

I have just recently purchased the Obsidian 250D case along with the GA-Z97N Gaming 5 MoBo and the Core i5 4690 Devil's canyon processor. It will also have a Gigabyte GTX 660 Ti GPU installed once I have finished the build. I currently have a Tagan Toughpower 800w PSU but I'm finding the cables are far too long and, as it's not completely modular, have a bunch of cables attached that I don't need.

I am looking to buy a new, fully modular, PSU but there are so many choices, I don't know where to turn. I like the look of the Corsair and Silverstone PSUs, but as the cables on some of those are more suited to full ATX cases, it looks like they would be too long for the m-itx cases.

I've done a calculation on eXtreme Power Supply Calc and it's stated a recommended PSU wattage of 415w so I'm thinking around 550w should be more than adequate.

Given the information above, what PSU would most people recommend? If needed, I can always buy some customised shorter cables to minimise the amount of cabling in the case.

Thanks for your time, and input.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

I love Corsair PSUs so I went with a RM750 for my build. I have a 7970 and the rest is basic, I knew the 750w was slightly overkill but I rather have to much then just enough with a PSU.

Corsair is selling it right now with a rebate at newegg.

The RM750 fit great and while the cables are meant for a ATX case I was able to make it look really clean.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have just recently purchased the Obsidian 250D case along with the GA-Z97N Gaming 5 MoBo and the Core i5 4690 Devil's canyon processor. It will also have a Gigabyte GTX 660 Ti GPU installed once I have finished the build. I currently have a Tagan Toughpower 800w PSU but I'm finding the cables are far too long and, as it's not completely modular, have a bunch of cables attached that I don't need.
> 
> I am looking to buy a new, fully modular, PSU but there are so many choices, I don't know where to turn. I like the look of the Corsair and Silverstone PSUs, but as the cables on some of those are more suited to full ATX cases, it looks like they would be too long for the m-itx cases.
> 
> I've done a calculation on eXtreme Power Supply Calc and it's stated a recommended PSU wattage of 415w so I'm thinking around 550w should be more than adequate.
> 
> Given the information above, what PSU would most people recommend? If needed, I can always buy some customised shorter cables to minimise the amount of cabling in the case.
> 
> Thanks for your time, and input.


I read this review of the Antec Edge 550 the other day and it is pretty impressive, if expensive. Looks like you can order direct from Antec, but I imagine other stores will have it for less soon I'm sure, it just came out. Not sure if it is better than getting the 750W Corsair for $90 though.

http://anandtech.com/show/8571/antec-edge-550w-power-supply-review


----------



## pairof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Umbrium*
> 
> What do you guys think?


I really like the look of that, and kind of wish I went with that HSF over the H100i (which barely fits).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> I love Corsair PSUs so I went with a RM750 for my build.


Went with the RM550 here







Hopefully enough for modest overclocking with Intel Haswell and Nvidia 900 series.


----------



## [email protected]

Guys,

I finally decided on the Corsair RM650 for my build. I wanted some headroom for overclocking the CPU and I may also upgrade my GPU at some point, depending on available funds.


----------



## hernan86

What do you think about Zotac 970 Omega in 250D?


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hernan86*
> 
> What do you think about Zotac 970 Omega in 250D?


Really doubt it would fit. There is a huge hump in the middle of the card.


----------



## Sneaky2Toes

Am I seeing specs right?? For the dimensions I found for the Strix GTX980 and 970, the 980 is actually shorter in height?

ASUS STRIX GTX980 => 11.36" x 5.29" x 1.61" (288.6mm x 134.4mm x 40.9mm)

ASUS STRIX GTX970 => 11" x 5.5" x 1.57"

Can anyone confirm this?? It would actually be a suprise that indeed the 980 is shorter (and great news for us 250D owners)


----------



## sglords

previously someone posted msi 970 tf5 : http://www.overclock.net/t/1466042/corsair-obsidian-250d-club/1800#post_22901190
every graphic card seem possible to fit in but might be tight for pci-e cable
best bet go for 140mm and below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> That looks incredible. Is that a 295x2?
> 
> More pictures please.


not. its 7870 myst.
but i alrdy sold it and waiting for my gtx980
probably will update when i complete my rig


----------



## rene mauricio

I am not sure I agree with that statement. By how high the Strix 970 is, the top lid may not close. I really wish these cards were more readily available so that someone could chime in and let us know if the Strix with power cables will fit this case.


----------



## sonic2911

Can anyone recommend me 2 80mm rear fans? I want something quiet and decent airflow.
thanks


----------



## MoStyles

I just added a couple 80mm Fractal Design and they are almost dead silent at full speed, but don't push that much air.

Fractal Design Silent Series R2 FD-FAN-SSR2-80 80mm


----------



## pairof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> I am not sure I agree with that statement. By how high the Strix 970 is, the top lid may not close. I really wish these cards were more readily available so that someone could chime in and let us know if the Strix with power cables will fit this case.


Will let you know by tomorrow, if no one else does


----------



## Darc

Super up close, but I can also confirm that the MSI GTX 970 Gaming fits inside the 250D without the slightest problem. Length is perfect, the clearance between the plastic and the heat pipe is completely fine.


----------



## sglords

i jus completed my rig though no buildlog cuz too lazy to take photo while doing. so ...


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sglords*
> 
> i jus completed my rig though no buildlog cuz too lazy to take photo while doing. so ...


That is one beautiful build.


----------



## eku2703

Hello

I proudly present my modest build:

Intel Core i3-4130 3.4GHz
Noctua NH-L9I socket Intel
ASROCK B85M-ITX
G.SKILL F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL RIPJAWS X
PSU : BE QUIET PURE POWER L8-400W 80PLUS BRONZE
HD0:CRUCIAL MX100 128GB SATA3
HD1:Wester Digital 2.5 750 Black Scorpio
GPU: MSI GTX750 OC-V1-1GB GDDR5

Very happy with the cube:

Low power consumption due low TDP
Very quiet , even with some moderate gaming
Discrete , able to integrate in my living room

Some Pics

*The Newcomer!*









*Ready to plug*









*Aerial view (Noctua Power)*









*Back (Be Quiet!)*









*Inside*









*Integrating living room*









Thanks!


----------



## pairof

Happy to report that the ASUS STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5 fits, just barely.

The 250D case's top panel has a large bezel brim on its underside of the acrylic window, I'd say it's within 3mm of touching the heat pipe. You could shave the bezel down very easily if you wanted, but it is definitely not touching (you can wiggle a piece of paper between to check for resistance). The rest of the top panel has around 10mm from the heatpipe.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pairof*
> 
> Happy to report that the ASUS STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5 fits, just barely.
> 
> The 250D case's top panel has a large bezel brim on its underside of the acrylic window, I'd say it's within 3mm of touching the heat pipe. You could shave the bezel down very easily if you wanted, but it is definitely not touching (you can wiggle a piece of paper between to check for resistance). The rest of the top panel has around 10mm from the heatpipe.


can you tell us the temp on idle and full load?


----------



## Sneaky2Toes

Thanks for the update on the STRIX 970. Just need someone to chime in on the STRIX 980. I think it is a tad shorter in height but a little longer.


----------



## pairof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sneaky2Toes*
> 
> Thanks for the update on the STRIX 970. Just need someone to chime in on the STRIX 980. I think it is a tad shorter in height but a little longer.


I think that one is 89mm longer, it could probably get in there. Installing the 970 wasn't too bad, decent amount of wiggle room.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> can you tell us the temp on idle and full load?


Didn't test full load, but 42C idle and ~65C after hours of Shadows of Mordor on Ultra settings, cooled down fairly quickly after.

edit: after benchmarking it peaks at 76C for me (stock front fan intake + H100i intake, no other case fans)


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pairof*
> 
> Happy to report that the ASUS STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5 fits, just barely.


But does it fit with the HDD cage installed? I honestly can't tell from the pictures but it looks like no, not it will not.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Made a hole in the front of my 250D. The start of many mods... I will likely start a Build log thread.


----------



## OffTheChart

hope I am not interrupting the owners of this great little case...

I just wanted to ask: has anyone done their own CUSTOM LENGTH cables?

I have 2 friends who would like their own, so I would like to find out what would be an optimal length for the cables

mainly ofc the 24-pin, 8-pin and 6+2 PCIe cables

if anyone could help out, that would be awesome

I have already narrowed it down to be between 30cm and 40cm


----------



## nickbaldwin86

I plan to build my own cables... someday.









You want measurements? If you have access to a built rig that would be best. but I can try and help.


----------



## OffTheChart

hehe, yep access to a built rig would have been super









trying my luck with every 250D owner I can find, but so far nothing

as said, have seen mention of 30-40cm, so if all else fails I will just go with the 40cm

however I think the 40 was more in reference to the PCIe, which needed a bit more than the CPU


----------



## nickbaldwin86

I will get you a few pics and measurements when I get home


----------



## GrWorkingClass

Hello guyz!

Been having thermal issues with my cpu (around 38-40 C idle) and even I tried twice to remount the h100 with new noctua thermal paste it seems that it won t go below this temp.

I decided to return back the h100i and install an air cpu cooler.

Any suggestions for a good result? Red is my colour









thanks


----------



## OffTheChart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> I will get you a few pics and measurements when I get home


that would be super awesome, but please, if too much work, don't bother


----------



## sglords

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OffTheChart*
> 
> hope I am not interrupting the owners of this great little case...
> 
> I just wanted to ask: has anyone done their own CUSTOM LENGTH cables?
> 
> I have 2 friends who would like their own, so I would like to find out what would be an optimal length for the cables
> 
> mainly ofc the 24-pin, 8-pin and 6+2 PCIe cables
> 
> if anyone could help out, that would be awesome
> 
> I have already narrowed it down to be between 30cm and 40cm


i did 16awg super stiff custom sleeving
30cm for 24pin and 8pin.
35cm for pci-e.
using corsair rm series psu fan facing upwards.
result may vary with different psu, size and possible

recommend length
25cm-30cm for 24pin, 8pin
40-45cm for pci-e

if possible try to get 18awg silicon wire for better flexibility than normal 18awg electrical wire
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrWorkingClass*
> 
> Hello guyz!
> 
> Been having thermal issues with my cpu (around 38-40 C idle) and even I tried twice to remount the h100 with new noctua thermal paste it seems that it won t go below this temp.
> 
> I decided to return back the h100i and install an air cpu cooler.
> 
> Any suggestions for a good result? Red is my colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


wad ur room/amp temp? what gpu u using? is your case lack of airflow?
running at wad ghz and ur vcore?
im using also at that range wif h100i but fans im using are slim 15mm fan. 0.9 static pressure quite bad for radiator.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sglords*
> 
> i did 16awg super stiff custom sleeving
> 30cm for 24pin and 8pin.
> 35cm for pci-e.
> using corsair rm series psu fan facing upwards.
> result may vary with different psu, size and possible
> 
> recommend length
> 25cm-30cm for 24pin, 8pin
> 40-45cm for pci-e
> 
> if possible try to get 18awg silicon wire for better flexibility than normal 18awg electrical wire
> wad ur room/amp temp? what gpu u using? is your case lack of airflow?
> running at wad ghz and ur vcore?
> im using also at that range wif h100i but fans im using are slim 15mm fan. 0.9 static pressure quite bad for radiator.


Looks like you got him covered.... OffTheChart if you need any more let me know


----------



## kolo7127

Corsair why dont you make these? I would definitely buy one for the 250D.

https://www.facebook.com/Corsair/posts/865117023528387


----------



## OffTheChart

awesome stuff, both sglords and nick

I will do the 30cm and 40cm

for the 24-pin I am actually going bit more, since I am making a mini converter 1st and then the 1-1 extension

luckily for PCIe and 8-pin, it isn't needed


----------



## sglords

It will be better if u have casing psu and motherboard wif u
as everyone using different psu and esp motherboard their connector position.
use some wire to measure the length u need. That's best result.
but the safe range is wad i prev post.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> Corsair why dont you make these? I would definitely buy one for the 250D.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Corsair/posts/865117023528387


get a hold of Bill Owen, the master and creater of MNPCTech, I am sure he would be willing todo that to the face of the 250D if you sent him your panel.









https://www.linkedin.com/today/author/11729219?trk=hb_ntf_MEGAPHONE_ARTICLE_POST


----------



## Caladrius

Hi,

Work in progress but the 970 STRIX and the Noctua NH-U9B-SE2 fit : http://imgur.com/a/JpJUK


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Made a little more progress


----------



## blairellis

Asus M6I
i7-4770K
H100i
16GB DDR3 2400
EVGA GTX750
128GB SSD
2TB RAID1
HX750i PSU
250D
Logitech Performance MX
Logitech Wave
CrossOver 27QD-P


----------



## GrWorkingClass

wad ur room/amp temp? what gpu u using? is your case lack of airflow?
running at wad ghz and ur vcore?
im using also at that range wif h100i but fans im using are slim 15mm fan. 0.9 static pressure quite bad for radiator.[/quote][quote name="sglords" url="/t/1466042/corsair-obsidian-250d-

I apologise for the late reply

room temp around 25-28 - case is not of airflow (noctua intake, gtx 770 intake, h100i intake)

4770k running at stock speeds - no oc

h100i with Corsair Air Series 120mm PWM High Performance Edition High Static Pressure Fans


----------



## nickbaldwin86

More progress on my build
http://www.overclock.net/t/1518731/build-log-corsair-250d


----------



## Hawxie

Hello there.

I recently aquired both a 250D and a H100i cooler, however I haven't had very good experiences with the H100i, so I was wondering what kind of alternatives you guys would recommend, when it comes to air coolers.


----------



## dejahboi

What 240 Rad can fit inside the case alongside with sp120s?


----------



## Sneaky2Toes

Can you turn off the lite logo on the MSI GTX 970??


----------



## Downto

Yes, in the Nvidia Experience software (you can adjust the intensity too).


----------



## Sneaky2Toes

Nice. I like total darkness at night. Even the dimmest LED is rather dark in a room at night.


----------



## 13.stuff

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone on this thread, you guys helped me a lot on my build.

Corsair Obsidian 250D Mini ITX Case
EVGA SuperNOVA 750G2 80PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V/EPS12V 750W Power Supply
Gigabyte LGA 1150 Intel Z97 Mini ITX Intel Motherboard GA-Z97N-Gaming 5
Intel Core i7-4790K Processor (OC 4.50 GHz)
CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133
MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G Graphics Card
Corsair H100i Hydro Series Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler
4 x Samsung Electronics 840 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal Solid State Drive
LiteOn iHAS324 24X DVD-RW SATA Optical Disk Drive
BitFenix Spectre Pro LED Red 200mm Case Fan
GELID Solutions GC-Extreme Thermal Compound

(Note that one of the pictures includes a Gigabyte GTX 770 before I received the 970.)


----------



## blairellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadyDK*
> 
> Yeah think my next one will be matx again, not from the hardware lim tho. More about case size and room for more watercooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the looped filled, looks okay


Why take hot water from the GPU then run it straight into the CPU (or vice versa depending on how it's plumbed exactly) with 2 radiators? From a thermal dissipation standpoint, that makes no sense. I would think it should be GPU > radiator > CPU > radiator. I could understand if you only had 1 radiator, but you have 2 here.

Admittedly, I am new to watercooling a PC but just thinking about it makes my head spin. Can someone educate me on this?

All that said, the build still looks fantastic. Wish mine were that good looking.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blairellis*
> 
> Why take hot water from the GPU then run it straight into the CPU (or vice versa depending on how it's plumbed exactly) with 2 radiators? From a thermal dissipation standpoint, that makes no sense. I would think it should be GPU > radiator > CPU > radiator. I could understand if you only had 1 radiator, but you have 2 here.
> 
> Admittedly, I am new to watercooling a PC but just thinking about it makes my head spin. Can someone educate me on this?
> 
> All that said, the build still looks fantastic. Wish mine were that good looking.


Water-cooling component order does not have a substantial impact on thermal dissipation.

Check out this informative link on Water Cooling via Toms Hardwre: *Link*


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Water-cooling component order does not have a substantial impact on thermal dissipation.
> 
> Check out this informative link on Water Cooling via Toms Hardwre: *Link*


Ya no doubt even more so in a SSF. not as if it has that much time to react in such a small loop.

The radiator is the only thing going to cool water off.


----------



## blairellis

Overall, I'm still not convinced.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Water-cooling component order does not have a substantial impact on thermal dissipation.
> 
> Check out this informative link on Water Cooling via Toms Hardwre: *Link*


Saw one link in there that tested to see if the pump before or after the block made a difference in results. Nothing mentioned in there about the order of blocks and radiators like I mentioned.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> Ya no doubt even more so in a SSF. not as if it has that much time to react in such a small loop.
> 
> The radiator is the only thing going to cool water off.


That is precisely my point. Hotter water entering a radiator will take a longer time to cool than cooler water. Especially, like you said, in such a small system. Why not give it an advantage?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blairellis*
> 
> Overall, I'm still not convinced.
> Saw one link in there that tested to see if the pump before or after the block made a difference in results. Nothing mentioned in there about the order of blocks and radiators like I mentioned.
> That is precisely my point. Hotter water entering a radiator will take a longer time to cool than cooler water. Especially, like you said, in such a small system. Why not give it an advantage?


You didn't read it did you...











Towards the bottom of the Toms Hardware Post

*Source:* Test Report: Loop Order, does it make a difference?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> *Preface*
> This test is somewhat of a detour from my normal waterblock testing, but one that was worthwhile--answering a long-debated question: does placement of the pump in relation to the CPU block matter? Specifically, does the increased inlet pressure from placing the pumps directly before the block increase performance as suggested by many.
> 
> *The What*
> While my normal tests focus on how flowrate effects temperature performance of blocks (and how they compare to each other), this one is only comparing two scenarios: pump immediately before the CPU block versus pump then "everything else" then the CPU block. Theory says that the pressure drop of a block at a given flowrate is a non-variable quantity, so there should be no change in flowrate (though it is still measured) between the various options, so this test merely focuses on the position of the CPU block in relation to the pumps and what difference in temperatures are present.
> 
> Inlet pressure and pressure drop should not be confused...this test is isolating the change in inlet pressure (via changing the position of components in a loop) and how that compares to temperature. If I were to change the pressure of the pumping system, that would change flowrate, but I am not. If I were to change pressure drop, I would be changing flowrate, but I am not. I am only testing what happens when you increase inlet pressure.
> 
> If an increase in inlet pressure increases the thermal performance of a block, the pumps-before-block configuration will be superior. Gains are reported to be as high as 2C.
> 
> If an increase in inlet pressure has no effect on the thermal performance of a block, the rads-before-block configuration will be slightly superior simply because water leaving the pumps (in my case three DDC3.2s at at least 12V) will be slightly warmer due to the heatdump of the pumps. The difference should be insiginficant, a small fraction of a degree, but it should be there.
> 
> In this test I will be examining three waterblocks: 1) the Swiftech Apogee GTZ, a block with moderate restriction that I have confirmed to respond well to increases in flowrate (and therefore turbulence); 2) the Koolance CPU-350, graciously sent to be my NaeKuh for this testing (and future tests) because it's not only a flagship block, but it's a high restriction block and also a block has that has been reported to have an increase in performance based on pump positioning; 3) the Fuzion V2 + 3.5mm nozzle....simply put, it's the most restrictive block I know to exist and that's a quality that some theorize to have an impact in this scenario.
> 
> It's important to note that this is, in no way, a comparison of the three blocks. While I am using my normal block testing test procedure (and therefore the data is viable for cross comparison), that is not the objective. I'm running a non-stock mounting system on the KL-350 simply because the stock mounting system was not available to me. Also, three DDC3.2s in series in a CPU-only loop is a ludicrous amount of pumping power and does not paint the full picture for block performance. Those tests are partially completed and will be done when they're done.
> 
> *The How*
> 
> The processor I'm using for this test is my C0/C1 i7 920. I'm running it at 21x196 (4120MHz) at 1.46V loaded on a Gigabyte EX58-Extreme. It is unlapped. I'm running 2GB of G.Skill DDR3 1600MHz at ~1570MHz. All heatsinks on the board are stock and I provide airflow over the mosfets to aid stability. The video card is a 4850 1GB with VF830 running in the top slot. The board is sitting on my desk alongside my Odin 1200W PSU and DVDRW and HDD drives.
> 
> The watercooling loop I'm using is very untraditional, but allows me to test the way I want to test.
> It consists of an MCR320 + MCR220Res sandwich with three Sanyo Denki "San Ace" 109R1212H1011 fans and 5 (3+2) 120x120x20mm Yate Loons cored out as shrouds. The sandwich allows for high-dissipation ability in a compact setup. The 'Res' part of the MCR220Res is used not as a res, but as a drain port.
> For pumps, I use three MCP350s modded to MCP355s. One is attached to an XSPC Res Top and the other two are attached to the EK Dual Turbo Top--all three are in series. The MCP attached to the XSPC Res Top I can modulate the supply voltage freely between 7.65V and 12.65V. The two MCPs on the EK Dual Turbo Top always run at 12V. I have six pump settings I run with every mount: 1) All three on at full speed, 2) XSPC Res Top only (at 12.65V), 3) XSPC Res Top only (at 10V), 4) XSPC Res Top only (at 7.65V). The ability to consistently vary flow is a huge aspect of my testing.
> I use a Koolance FM17 for my flowrate measurement. I recognize its lack of 'professionalism' (compared to a King Instruments flowmeter or something of that ilk) but still use it because it 1) covers the entire range I anticipate I'll be testing in (~.2GPM up to 3GPM), 2) outputs measured flowrate every second via RPM wire, which is logged for the entire test and then averaged and has thus far brought on extremely consistent results.
> Loop order: CPU block -> MCR220Res -> Koolance FM17 -> MCR320 -> XSPC Res Top + MCP -> EK Dual Turbo Top + 2xMCP -> CPU block. Air flow order: in -> temp probe array -> MCR320 -> San Ace H1011 -> MCR220Res -> out
> 
> I do a 5 mount test, each with their own TIM application. It takes a ton of extra time (each block takes 5x4x120min to test), but it's totally worth it. In the words of Martin "It's not uncommon at all to see mounting variations as high as 2 degrees or more, so with only one mount, that error is 2 degrees. When you mount 5 times and average those results, your standard deviation is significantly lowered and the overall testing confidence improved. In addition multiple mounts serve as a means to validate data, because each test is carried out again and again, chances are if some variable is affecting results, it will show."
> 
> I have 10 temperature probes in use: 6 Dallas DS18B20 Digital one-wire sensors on the intake of my sandwich, 4 Intel DTS sensors in the processor.
> 
> For temperature logging, I use OCCT v3.0.0.RC1's internal CPU polling that is performed every second on all four DTS sensors and is automatically output to .csv files. I also use OCCT for loading the CPU. For intake air temperatures, I use Crystalfontz 633 WinTest b1.9 to log the Dallas temp probe data on my Crystalfontz 633. I also use WinTest b1.9 to log fan RPM and Koolance FM17 flowrate output. Martin et al. have been over the many advantages and qualities of the Crystalfontz + Dallas temp probe combinations--it really is a wonderful setup and aids the testing process immensely.
> 
> For processor loading, I find OCCT v3.0.0.RC1 to be extremely competent. It provides a constant 100% load (so long as WinTest b1.9's packet debugger is fully disabled) and is extraordinarily consistent. It allows me to, in one button push, start both the loading and the logging as well, which helps. I immediately also start to log the Crystalfontz data simultaneously. I run a 120 minute program, the first minute is idle, then I have 115 minutes of load, and then 4 minutes of idle. The first 26 minutes of load are thrown out as warmup and only the remaining 90 minutes of load are used for data compilation. During the last 4 minutes of idle, I adjust the pumps to be prepared to immediately begin the next 120 minute program.
> 
> For TIM, I use MX-2. It's plentiful, representative of what a lot of people use, and has no break-in period. I use the dot in the center method and validate all my mounts to be at least "good" visually upon removing the waterblock.
> 
> Like Martin, I have found that simply using processor temperature minus ambient temperature is not adequate for some processors. While my 65nm processors report an increase in CPU temps of ~1.22C for every 1C in ambient difference and I have to correct for it, my i7 processor does not have this deficiency and I've mapped out to be a perfect 1:1.
> 
> My graphs....they may look a little different than what you've seen before, but I feel they're a great way to show all the individual data points from testing while also highlighting the averages of that data. I've termed them Planet/Moon graphs--each data point get its own moon and 3 moons get averaged into a planet. From there, the planets get a line drawn through them (not a trendline, just a regular line with the "smooth line" option checked). For something like flow vs. cooling, I've found Excel's trendlines to be totally incompetent. This applies to HSFs too. In fact, I have yet to see a situation where they do work involving flow vs. cooling.
> 
> While I do 5 mounts, I discard the best and worst mounts and use the data of the middle three. I still show you the data from the worst and best, but it's not used in the 'big' graphs or the averages calculations. I take the middle three to hopefully get a fair representation of what to expect from the block in how it compares to other blocks.
> 
> *Charts*
> I have no charts for this test....just one simple table
> 
> *Tables*
> All applicable data from the three blocks I tested in one table
> Temps are adjusted for 21C....yes my 920 runs really cool, I hate it even though it clocks well.
> 
> *Conclusion*
> There's no change in flowrate and basically no change in CPU temps. The rad-before-block config performs slightly better, but the difference is insignificant (even with a lot of heatdump from the pumps). *I think this myth is busted.* Thanks for reading





Quote:


> *Conclusion*
> There's no change in flowrate and basically no change in CPU temps. The rad-before-block config performs slightly better, but the difference is insignificant (even with a lot of heatdump from the pumps). *I think this myth is busted.* Thanks for reading


Oh yea! Check out this video from Jayztwocents to learn more about water-cooling as you say you're *new* at this, hope this helps you out





Just for fun my Fully Water-cooled Elite 130 Build with a single 120mm Alphacool Monsta with an i7 4770k and Nvidia GTX 780Ti temperature benchmarks, so yea...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Benchmarks*

*3DMark Firestrike*


Spoiler: 3D Mark: Firestrike



*Score:* 9957
*CPU Core:* 3.9Ghz (Stock)
*GPU Core:* 1046 mhz (Overclocked)

*CPU temperature (Min) / (Max):* 39C / 43C
*GPU temperature (Min) / (Max):* 36C / 44C

*Link:* http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4196284

*3DMark Firestrike*





*HWINFO 64 Intel i7 4770K*


*HWINFO 64 Nvidia GTX 780Ti*




*Battlefield 4 Multiplayer*


Spoiler: Battlefield 4!



*CPU Core:* 3.9Ghz (Stock)
*GPU Core:* 1046 mhz (Overclocked)

*CPU temperature (Min) / (Max):* 34C / 45C
*GPU temperature (Min) / (Max):* 31C / 47C

*Battlefield 4*







*HWINFO 64 Intel i7 4770K*


*HWINFO 64 Nvidia GTX 780Ti*




*Unigine Heaven 4.0*


Spoiler: Unigine Heaven 4.0



*Score:* 1485
*FPS:* 58.9
*Min FPS:* 8.5
*Max FPS:* 122.3
*CPU Core:* 3.9Ghz (Stock)
*GPU Core:* 1046 mhz (Overclocked)

*CPU temperature (Min) / (Max):* 33C / 40C
*GPU temperature (Min) / (Max):* 30C / 43C

*Unigine Heaven 4.0*







*HWINFO 64 Intel i7 4770K*



*HWINFO 64 Nvidia GTX 780Ti*





*Metro Last Light*


Spoiler: Metro Last Light



*CPU Core:* 3.9Ghz (Stock)
*GPU Core:* 1046 mhz (Overclocked)

*Ambient temperature:* 23C
*CPU temperature (Min) / (Max):* 36C / 43C
*GPU temperature (Min) / (Max):* 34C / 45C

*Metro Last Light*









*HWINFO 64 Intel i7 4770K*



*HWINFO 64 Nvidia GTX 780Ti*








Drops *mic*


----------



## void

^ In blairellis defense that article is pretty hard to navigate if you are looking for one specific thing.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> ^ In blairellis defense that article is pretty hard to navigate if you are looking for one specific thing.


Sure... TL/DR, He also says he's new to water-cooling so i'm accelerating his education with that helpful guide









The answer was there, so it's no defense.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Sure... TL/DR, He also says he's new to water-cooling so i'm accelerating his education with that helpful guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer was there, so it's no defense.


It's cool what you have done on your builds and I've seen some builds on here where guys have used 1x 240mm or 1x 280mm rad to cool both the CPU/GPU with an OC on both, so like you say its doable


----------



## somebadlemonade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*


all that and you don't mention you're using 2 3000rpm fans in push/pull on a super thick rad. . .

that's a little dishonest in my book, the few people that are willing to deal with 30+ dBa fans blaring while gaming, they are usually aware what they are getting into. . .

quiet, small, cool, you can only pick 2 of the three, most people want quiet


----------



## dejahboi

I have a thread started pertaining to this thread ( Radiator questions). Both JackNaylorPE and Jakusonfire gave very informative data on WC if anyone's interested. And to answer about WC, yes you can water cool your system. Just expect it to be loud if you're planning on cooling multiple components with little rads.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> It's cool what you have done on your builds and I've seen some builds on here where guys have used 1x 240mm or 1x 280mm rad to cool both the CPU/GPU with an OC on both, so like you say its doable


It's definitely possible to run a configuration like that as the OP probably wasn't sure according to his experience. It's all good we all learn as we go








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebadlemonade*
> 
> all that and you don't mention you're using 2 3000rpm fans in push/pull on a super thick rad. . .
> 
> *that's a little dishonest in my book*, the few people that are willing to deal with 30+ dBa fans blaring while gaming, they are usually aware what they are getting into. . .
> 
> quiet, small, cool, you can only pick 2 of the three, most people want quiet


How so? The OP stated that the order of configuration makes a difference in a custom loop and I simply sourced a correction from Toms Hardware and Extremesystems.org. My build is just a testament that it's possible to have a powerful system in a small package as my CPU -> GPU -> Reservoir -> Radiator -> Repeat (Completely opposite from the argument)

I don't run my Gentle Typhoon AP29's fans at a full 3000RPM in fact they hover at about 1200 - 1500 rpm with Asus Fanxpert and quiet at that (Of course this is subjective). My temps didn't differ much when I had my SG05 with a thinner (34 mm) higher FPI (20) Swiftech MCR120XP.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejahboi*
> 
> I have a thread started pertaining to this thread ( Radiator questions). Both JackNaylorPE and Jakusonfire gave very informative data on WC if anyone's interested. And to answer about WC, yes you can water cool your system. Just expect it to be loud if you're planning on cooling multiple components with little rads.


Found it.


----------



## goldbranch

One little question: does a 5.25 bay fan controller (such as lamptron FC9) fit in this case?


----------



## kalidae

Hey guys I'm building a new rig and I got a gigabyte Mitx z97 gaming 5 Motherboard. My question is will a alpha cool st30 240 rad fit or will 30mm be to thick? I'll more than likely be using sp120 fans.


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> Hey guys I'm building a new rig and I got a gigabyte Mitx z97 gaming 5 Motherboard. My question is will a alpha cool st30 240 rad fit or will 30mm be to thick? I'll more than likely be using sp120 fans.


I'll let you know next week. I have a few 30mm thick rads going along with sp120 next wednesday. Package is on its way


----------



## kalidae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejahboi*
> 
> I'll let you know next week. I have a few 30mm thick rads going along with sp120 next wednesday. Package is on its way


hey buddy that would be great! Are you using the same motherboard as me? Radiator thickness seems dependant on the board you use. My build is going along very slowly and I haven't got enough parts to even bother to begin building yet. I just don't wanna buy the wrong rad. That would suck.


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> hey buddy that would be great! Are you using the same motherboard as me? Radiator thickness seems dependant on the board you use. My build is going along very slowly and I haven't got enough parts to even bother to begin building yet. I just don't wanna buy the wrong rad. That would suck.


Which Mobo do you plan on using? I do have build log up but its a slow work in progress.


----------



## kalidae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejahboi*
> 
> Which Mobo do you plan on using? I do have build log up but its a slow work in progress.


The board I'm using is the gigabyte z97n gaming 5. I have it already but I haven't installed it or anything coz I haven't got a CPU or water block yet.


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> The board I'm using is the gigabyte z97n gaming 5. I have it already but I haven't installed it or anything coz I haven't got a CPU or water block yet.


Here's my build log


----------



## kalidae

Nice build log dude. Subscribed. I only have the case, z97n board and xspc ddc res pump combo so far. My build is real slow but my current pc is still a beast so I'm not worried about rushing this little monster.


----------



## blairellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blairellis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus M6I
> i7-4770K
> H100i
> 16GB DDR3 2400
> EVGA GTX750
> 128GB SSD
> 2TB RAID1
> HX750i PSU
> 250D
> Logitech Performance MX
> Logitech Wave
> CrossOver 27QD-P


Pulled the M6I out and replaced it with the M7I. Re-did some cables too.


----------



## Ophan

Hey guys, I'm currently running a Node 304 build that I recently upgraded with a Windforce R9 290. However with the top on, and with the large Noctua U12S cooler, there's no where for the heat to go when I close the top of the case. With the case open, I get reasonable temperatures (75C) under load, however with it closed, the card quickly ramps up to fan speed and throttles.

Now, I have been thinking for a while of upgrading my case to support future water cooling endeavors and this recent upgrade has only made me more eager to do so. Since I want to stay with the ITX form factor, this case has made it to the top of my admittedly short list.

I'm wondering if anyone could shed some light on whether or not I will see some improvement in temps and noise by moving from my current set up (picture included) to a build involving the Corsair 250D and a H100i. The 250D does have some benefits, most importantly, I can see myself building a custom loop in it at a later date (which I can't to easily at all in the Node), but I don't want to make the upgrade if it does't help with my current problem as the water cooling plans are still a ways away yet.


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> Nice build log dude. Subscribed. I only have the case, z97n board and xspc ddc res pump combo so far. My build is real slow but my current pc is still a beast so I'm not worried about rushing this little monster.


Alright, got the rads today







I can confirm 30mm is the perfect thickness along with sp120s. Beyond that you're going to have issues


----------



## wasabimaster

Hi, current Node 304 user here too. I plan on upgrading to 250D, however my budget is kind of strict and I wouldn't like to have buy anything else besides the case. The biggest issue which is a bit unclear after browsing most of the thread is whether or not it's possible to mount H80i in push/pull in the front. If not, would using only one fan (NF-F12) have enough cooling power for slightly overclocked i5-4670K? Planning to buy H100i in the future but as said before, it'd be cool if only investment right now would be the 250D & perhaps some quiet fans...
My GPU (GTX760-DC2OC-2GD5) should fit easily, right?
EDIT: I'd be grateful just for the distance from front fan mount to the edge of MoBo


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wasabimaster*
> 
> Hi, current Node 304 user here too. I plan on upgrading to 250D, however my budget is kind of strict and I wouldn't like to have buy anything else besides the case. The biggest issue which is a bit unclear after browsing most of the thread is whether or not it's possible to mount H80i in push/pull in the front. If not, would using only one fan (NF-F12) have enough cooling power for slightly overclocked i5-4670K? Planning to buy H100i in the future but as said before, it'd be cool if only investment right now would be the 250D & perhaps some quiet fans...
> My GPU (GTX760-DC2OC-2GD5) should fit easily, right?
> EDIT: I'd be grateful just for the distance from front fan mount to the edge of MoBo


I've been doing lots of measuring the past week. Give or take about 130mm to 140mm. So ~5 inches.


----------



## wasabimaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejahboi*
> 
> I've been doing lots of measuring the past week. Give or take about 130mm to 140mm. So ~5 inches.


So with my short modular PSU and dual fan H80i (88mm) there should be plenty of room for cables. Thank you alot.


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wasabimaster*
> 
> So with my short modular PSU and dual fan H80i (88mm) there should be plenty of room for cables. Thank you alot.


Not a problem


----------



## blairellis

Anyone have a 970/980 GTX card in this case with a water block? Thanks!


----------



## Frimbles

Anyone know if it's possible to fit an ASUS Strix 970/980 in the 250D?


----------



## EgonOlieux

I have been following this thread for quite a while since I wanted to go (relative) small form factor with the 250d.

I had concerns my Asus DirectCU II GTX780 might not fit because some people said it did not fit (on other forums as well).

I decided to buy the 250d to check if the Asus card would fit since many people have asked this question without getting a proper answer.

My 250d is still the first revision which causes the motherboard to bent with the GPU installed (bad luck I guess).

Because I saw people asking whether the GPU should still fit if the motherboard is not being pushed down by the GPU, I placed some washers between the GPU bracket. To lift the GPU even more, I supported the other side of the card with some legos.

This is the result:

 

As you can see, there is about 3mm clearance without the top panel (about 2mm with the top panel installed). It's tricky installing the card though, but it fits perfectly without forcing anything, even with the GPU on normal height without pushing the motherboard down.

I have a question regarding the second revision of the 250d (fixing the motherboard bent); did anyone who recently ordered the 250d still get the first revision as well? I have the suspicion I got some old leftover case since the box was heavily damaged. Would it be worth sending it back to replace it?

I also noticed the top corner usb/audio hub is slightly bent to the right:



Did anyone also have this issue? Could this be shipping damage? I'm quite OCD about these things.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frimbles*
> 
> Anyone know if it's possible to fit an ASUS Strix 970/980 in the 250D?
> 
> The Strix is smaller than the DurectCU II GTX780, so it should fit without any problems.


----------



## WoodiE

What 1155 motherboard would you guys recommend for this case?


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EgonOlieux*
> 
> I have a question regarding the second revision of the 250d (fixing the motherboard bent); did anyone who recently ordered the 250d still get the first revision as well? I have the suspicion I got some old leftover case since the box was heavily damaged. Would it be worth sending it back to replace it?


I have both in my home right now. I can tell you that they both share the same problems with the only noticeable (by me) difference being the paint job. REV1 has a bit more shine to the finish and the inside of the panels are very smooth and reflective. REV 2 is a bit more matte, both inside and out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EgonOlieux*
> 
> Did anyone also have this issue? Could this be shipping damage? I'm quite OCD about these things.


I have both and they both had that problem. I found that if you pull the face plate off and re-screw it on / tighten it up that it shifts back into place. You could also push it in slightly with your finger.


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frimbles*
> 
> Anyone know if it's possible to fit an ASUS Strix 970


YES! It fits like a glove. Almost like they were made for each other.


----------



## EgonOlieux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frimbles*
> 
> Anyone know if it's possible to fit an ASUS Strix 970/980 in the 250D?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> I have both in my home right now. I can tell you that they both share the same problems with the only noticeable (by me) difference being the paint job. REV1 has a bit more shine to the finish and the inside of the panels are very smooth and reflective. REV 2 is a bit more matte, both inside and out.
> I have both and they both had that problem. I found that if you pull the face plate off and re-screw it on / tighten it up that it shifts back into place. You could also push it in slightly with your finger.


Thanks for the info. I'm going to return it anyway as I'm still waiting for my new motherboard to arrive.


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blairellis*
> 
> Anyone have a 970/980 GTX card in this case with a water block? Thanks!


I'm waiting for a release for the GTX 970 by EKWB


----------



## extremist89

So i couldnt really get some decent photos of 250d builds with a Gigabyte G1 GTX970 inside it so i decided to share mine.
Just wanna share with you bros that it is possible to fit this card in the case so dont let the size of the card put you off from getting one.
It is a really tight fit though and the only way i managed to get it in was to take out my ram and front usb3 header first before putting this sucker in.

Just thought I'd share


----------



## wiels

great to finally join the club


----------



## wiels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frimbles*
> 
> Anyone know if it's possible to fit an ASUS Strix 970/980 in the 250D?


installed my 980 strix on mine.. sits comfortably


----------



## Sneaky2Toes

Still have room for a 200mm fan up front?


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *extremist89*
> 
> So i couldnt really get some decent photos of 250d builds with a Gigabyte G1 GTX970 inside it so i decided to share mine.
> Just wanna share with you bros that it is possible to fit this card in the case so dont let the size of the card put you off from getting one.
> It is a really tight fit though and the only way i managed to get it in was to take out my ram and front usb3 header first before putting this sucker in.
> 
> Just thought I'd share


wth T.T why don't you share them soon T.T ordered msi one -,-


----------



## extremist89

I posted this as soon as i installed it bro.. Apparently i didnt read up about the card not fitting and went ahead and bought it. Was dissapointed initially as it seemed too long but after some tinkering managed to get it to fit.


----------



## mkppo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> Hey guys I'm building a new rig and I got a gigabyte Mitx z97 gaming 5 Motherboard. My question is will a alpha cool st30 240 rad fit or will 30mm be to thick? I'll more than likely be using sp120 fans.


Here's what happens when you fit a ST30 with 25mm fans. My fans are ~27mm though because of the rubber mounts. Basically you have to open the middle cage of the case which is very easy and the radiator still fits snugly albeit at a slight angle which isnt noticeable. But with other motherboards and strictly 25mm fans you might not have to open the cage. Works either way











Here are a couple of pics of my 250D still under construction. Will take a couple of weeks more to complete it though as I need to make custom cables but very busy with work now.





Good luck with your build!


----------



## nickbaldwin86

My build is pretty much complete. soon day I will water cool. but I want to get a new GPU before I do.

few pictures... build link in my sig line


----------



## ate94

Hi guys,

I recently rebuilt my htpc using the 250d. I replaced the stock front intake fan with a Cooler Master 200mm. I also installed the H100i. My question is since my 200mm fan is serving as intake for the case how should I mount my rad fans? I have the rad installed closest to the side of the case and the fans closest to the motherboard. Should those fans be pulling air from outside the case across the rad and blowing it into the case? Also, I'm not using a video card. Thanks in advance!

Steve


----------



## blairellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkppo*


Care to share the "basement" of the case? Just curious what your reservoir/pump setup looks like, etc.

Getting ideas for my WC loop. Thanks!


----------



## mkppo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blairellis*
> 
> Care to share the "basement" of the case? Just curious what your reservoir/pump setup looks like, etc.
> 
> Getting ideas for my WC loop. Thanks!


Sure. MCP50X pump and MCP35X res



Don't have any more images at the moment but will do once the system is complete.


----------



## wasabimaster

Just ordered mine. Now the question is what should I do with the side fans as I've planned to run my h80i as intake on the front slot, use one or two fans as I'd like to maintain positive pressure in the case? My GPU is Asus' GTX 760 DirectCU, if that is of any importance.


----------



## dejahboi

Hey guys,

Updated my build log and moved my thread to the appropriate sub-topic

http://www.overclock.net/t/1525591/build-log-corsair-250d-lambro-snow-camouflage-edition-watercooled#post_23169309


----------



## mizfiter

Hey guys.

About to embark on a new build. My last and first build was a sloppy gaming pc in 2008 but from that experience, I feel like I can handle my second build ever (250D ITX) and make it clean









Im off for the week and doing my thanksgiving build starting Monday. I'm super stoked for this build and will be producing tons of pics / building a build log for the community.

Here are my system specs (waiting for video card / motherboard to arrive!) All items still in box









*System*: PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/g869yc

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport XT 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600
*Storage:* Kingston SSDNow V300 Series 120GB 2.5" SSD
*Storage:* Sandisk Ultra II 240GB 2.5" SSD
*Storage:* Hitachi Deskstar 7K2000 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V
*Case:* Corsair 250D Mini ITX Tower Case
*Power Supply:* Corsair CX 600W Semi-Modular

I have several questions I was hoping you guys could help me with from build experience and general knowledge. I'll try to break this down as best as possible.









*1) Build order -* I have been looking at pics / build logs / YouTube videos on building a 250D with H100i cooler. And it seems understandable that people work differently but also a little confusing for me on what's the best way to begin (where to start) in order to not make mistakes and keep things organized (routing cables etc.)

Some build videos / guides suggest to start with building the Hi100 first outside case (gotcha...) then mounting the Hi100 first on the side followed by the motherboard. Then mounting the cooling block to the cpu while the motherboard is screwed in the case. And then starting to do cable management etc.

*//*On the flip side of this being one of the more common ways to start that I've seen in videos/read is that: It would be wiser to leave the radiator till one of the last steps In order to do better cable management in the 250D case.

*Example from research*: Wire up fans, any of the H100i cables and front panel sound cable before you put any radiator/fan combo on the side. There's a gap between where the bottom of the radiator will be and the top part of the hard drive cage and you can route a lot of cables through there.

So,... I guess I just want to know from your guys experience in your builds, what did you find the best approach using this similar build and why? Im just really looking for a good stepped out process since it seems some of the videos i've seen on youtube contradict each other. (some look sloppy :/)

*2) New to Fans/Water Cooling: H100i positioning -* H100i positioned in two ways? (pull or push?)(*note*: I wont be mounting fans in the back and will be using the stock front fan on the case for now along with a MSI 970 GTX facing the other panel)

From most of the builds i've seen the fans facing inside the case, and pushing air out of the case through the radiator facing the outside of the case. It seems to be the common way to install..(Push?).



-or-

*//*But in a couple builds I have seen the radiator and fans flipped pulling air from outside of the case (fans facing outside the case) (Pull?)



*Whats better? and why?* I would think the first option because Ive seen it on 90% of the builds so far and have seen it mounted both ways on Linus when researching?.. so just wanted to get some better insight on this&#8230;

Thanks again for the help and look forward to the responses! Go team go&#8230;


----------



## aberrero

1. It doesn't really matter, whatever you need to do in order to get cable management done. The side mounting panel on the case screws off ,so ti is relatively easy to install it at the end, if that is what works best for you. otherwise, you can install it at the beginning and it won't really get in the way.

You might want to mount it to the motherboard befroe installing the board though, or at least making sure the backplate is set up before installing the board. Depending on your motherboard, it might be hard to press up against hte bacplate from teh underneath access area while installing the cooler, so it might be easier to attach it before installing the motherboard, but that process is cumbersome in and of itself.
2. I have mine pulling air in. The positive air pressure prevents dust from building up in the case, since the side panel comes with a dust filter. it also cools your CPU better, because it brings the coldest possible air over the radiators. Your video card will pull cold air outside the other side and then exhaust it out the back.


----------



## r43v4n

It all depends on what type of video card you have.

If you have a reference model that blows the hot air out the back, you would be more advantaged positioning the fans to draw air from outside of the case and blow it inside, this way having best temps possible on the cpu and also cooling the RAM modules, the MB chipset and the back of the video card's pcb.

If however you have an aftermarket model that blows the hot air inside of the case, you would need to position the fans to help exhaust that hot air, otherwise the video card will overheat and throttle. This happens because the positive pressure inside of the case forces the air to exhaust through the video card's fans that can not generate enough pressure to defeat that of the case.
I have personally tested this with my Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce 3X and got throttling when the card hit that 80 C limit. However with the fans form the H100i exhausting air out of the case I am sitting at roughly 70 C, no throttling, but CPU temps increased by 10 C (it will affect your OC).

Hope this helps
Good luck and enjoy your new build !


----------



## mizfiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r43v4n*
> 
> It all depends on what type of video card you have.
> 
> If you have a reference model that blows the hot air out the back, you would be more advantaged positioning the fans to draw air from outside of the case and blow it inside, this way having best temps possible on the cpu and also cooling the RAM modules, the MB chipset and the back of the video card's pcb.
> 
> If however you have an aftermarket model that blows the hot air inside of the case, you would need to position the fans to help exhaust that hot air, otherwise the video card will overheat and throttle. This happens because the positive pressure inside of the case forces the air to exhaust through the video card's fans that can not generate enough pressure to defeat that of the case.
> I have personally tested this with my Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce 3X and got throttling when the card hit that 80 C limit. However with the fans form the H100i exhausting air out of the case I am sitting at roughly 70 C, no throttling, but CPU temps increased by 10 C (it will affect your OC).
> 
> !


OK nice thanks man. Good advice..Im not sure, but I have the MSI GTX 970 4GB coming to me.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127832,

So I believe that vents through the back?


----------



## mizfiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> 1. It doesn't really matter, whatever you need to do in order to get cable management done. The side mounting panel on the case screws off ,so ti is relatively easy to install it at the end, if that is what works best for you. otherwise, you can install it at the beginning and it won't really get in the way.
> 
> You might want to mount it to the motherboard befroe installing the board though, or at least making sure the backplate is set up before installing the board. Depending on your motherboard, it might be hard to press up against hte bacplate from teh underneath access area while installing the cooler, so it might be easier to attach it before installing the motherboard, but that process is cumbersome in and of itself.
> 2. I have mine pulling air in. The positive air pressure prevents dust from building up in the case, since the side panel comes with a dust filter. it also cools your CPU better, because it brings the coldest possible air over the radiators. Your video card will pull cold air outside the other side and then exhaust it out the back.


Great thanks, its a new H100i, and Z97 motherboard. I was going to do the H100i mounts before I installed the motherboard into the case, followed by the adding the radiator/fans later on in the build after some cable management. Saw that method in a couple videos.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mizfiter*
> 
> OK nice thanks man. Good advice..Im not sure, but I have the MSI GTX 970 4GB coming to me.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127832,
> 
> So I believe that vents through the back?


No, that will dump hot air inside the case.


----------



## mizfiter

Great, ill go with setting up the H100i in exhaust then (fans inside the case pushing the air out). Ill post pics when im done and thanks for the tips.


----------



## dejahboi

For those looking to WC in the future. Rads 30mm or less work


----------



## sglords

i decide to make a buidlog.
Update will be slow cuz no personal comp
u can follow it @ http://www.overclock.net/t/1521936/build-log-corsair-250d-rog-impact-edition-update-23-11-2014/0_100


----------



## ate94

Currently I have a 200mm fan serving as an intake. I have my h100i fans serving as an exhaust for the case and blowing through the rad. Im not using an external video card. Would it be beneficial to have a dual pci fan on the opposite side of the case serving as an intake? I was thinking of using the Titan dual fan pci card. Thanks in advance


----------



## httuner

So I pretty much have everything picked out already

Corsair 250D Build:
Asus Maximus Impact VII Z97 board
i74790K CPU
MSI GTX970 Golden Edition
G-Skill Sniper 2400 16GB 2x8 Ram Kit
Seasonic X660 Power Supply
Intel 730 480gb SSD
Corsair H100i CPU cooler
LG Bluray Drive
Good Old Artic Silver 5

Total: $1546.91

Now if I was to go with a Micro ATX board, I would save a little more, about 50 dollars I think.

*My case requirements are, It has to have a window and it has to fit a Corsair H100i or better but yet be the smallest case possible with decent cable management, plus be cheap lol under 100 bucks.*

This is what lead me to the Corsair 250D, but maybe just maybe there might be a better case out there? I like a clean look and nothing too crazy but I also want it small.

Ordering today and should be here by friday =]


----------



## sonic2911

I think microATX and air240 is better choice







I wish I could change my 250D to air240 now


----------



## Log801

Hey guys, I was hoping you could point me in the right direction. I currently have the CM Elite 130 but am getting a different case because having my Seasonic Platinum 760 above the mobo killed it only after 6 months of use. I'm torn between getting this case or the Node 304. The only reason I'm considering the Node 304 over this is because it's smaller. What are your thoughts?

Current specs:

MSI Z87I
4670k
8GB HyperX
Gigabyte Windforce 770
Corsair H55
3TB Seagate Barracuda
240 Crucial M500
CM Elite 130
Seasonic Platinum 760


----------



## r43v4n

@Log801 - The Node 304 is smaller but I don't think you'll be able to fit your 160 mm long PSU and your GTX 770 in the same chassis. Have a look here. I'd recommend going for the 250D.


----------



## Log801

Thanks for the quick response.

I know my current PSU and GPU won't fit together in the Node. I was going to buy a new PSU while I waited the 2+ weeks for seasonic to replace my dead unit. Now that I've been looking throught this thread, I'm pretty sure I'm going to get the 250D. It's a no-compromise case and offers a lot of open loop possibilities.


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Log801*
> 
> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> I know my current PSU and GPU won't fit together in the Node. I was going to buy a new PSU while I waited the 2+ weeks for seasonic to replace my dead unit. Now that I've been looking throught this thread, I'm pretty sure I'm going to get the 250D. It's a no-compromise case and offers a lot of open loop possibilities.


You won't be disappointed. You're able to fit any size PSU ( my longest one is 180mm which is ~7.5" long). As for GPU you're open to almost all available cards on the market







.


----------



## intensivist

Hi everybody,
Newbie at builds, last one was 3 years ago , a budget gaming build at the time. Now was wanting to start a x99/ddr4/core i7 8 core bleeding edge rig.
However I saw a 250 D case and just wanted to go smallish form factor so scrapped the x99 plan and went mini-itx.
This is the planned build :

Case: Corsair 250 D (duh)
MB: ASUS ROG maximus impact VII
CPU: Intel core i7 4970 K
RAM: GSKILL trident 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 2400Hz
GPU: EVGA Geforce gtx 980 4gb
PSU: Corsair RM650W
Cooling: corsair h100i, will switch stocks with aerocool deep silence 120mm fans on cpu
kraken g10/corsair h90 with aerosol deep silence 140mm fan on gpu
LG bluray burner 16x
corsair link lighting node and will place LEDs on edge of top window

1. I wanted to get input from you guys if you thought all the gear I have ordered will go together or if you think some things will not fit inside the case or are not compatible
2. What is the best orientation for the radiator fans , I was thinking of putting the h100i fans on the side as exhaust and the h90 fan as intake in the front
3. Should I use 80 mm fans as I was wondering how effective at air movement they really are and they will likely be loud

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## intensivist

forgot to add storage
samsung 850 1 TB SSD


----------



## sglords

@intensivist
check out first post and click nwkrep82 watercooled powerhouse
all answers are over thr


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intensivist*
> 
> Hi everybody,
> Newbie at builds, last one was 3 years ago , a budget gaming build at the time. Now was wanting to start a x99/ddr4/core i7 8 core bleeding edge rig.
> However I saw a 250 D case and just wanted to go smallish form factor so scrapped the x99 plan and went mini-itx.
> This is the planned build :
> 
> Case: Corsair 250 D (duh)
> MB: ASUS ROG maximus impact VII
> CPU: Intel core i7 4970 K
> RAM: GSKILL trident 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 2400Hz
> GPU: EVGA Geforce gtx 980 4gb
> PSU: Corsair RM650W
> Cooling: corsair h100i, will switch stocks with aerocool deep silence 120mm fans on cpu
> kraken g10/corsair h90 with aerosol deep silence 140mm fan on gpu
> LG bluray burner 16x
> corsair link lighting node and will place LEDs on edge of top window
> 
> 1. I wanted to get input from you guys if you thought all the gear I have ordered will go together or if you think some things will not fit inside the case or are not compatible
> 2. What is the best orientation for the radiator fans , I was thinking of putting the h100i fans on the side as exhaust and the h90 fan as intake in the front
> 3. Should I use 80 mm fans as I was wondering how effective at air movement they really are and they will likely be loud
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help


If I were you, I would jump on the XFX 295X2 for $650 deal that is on now at newegg (just today). You can then build a no-compromise system in the 250D, and you won't have to deal with the Kraken G10.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> If I were you, I would jump on the XFX 295X2 for $650 deal that is on now at newegg (just today). You can then build a no-compromise system in the 250D, and you won't have to deal with the Kraken G10.


Ya the prices are dropping on all the AMD cards... the 295x2 has taken the biggest hit. the XFX card i have had my eye on... and for some reason it is much much cheaper than the rest?


----------



## intensivist

1. Will that length fit in the case ?
2. Can the motherboard handle crossfire?
3. Price of 980 is 550 + h90 is on rebate for 45$ on newegg + g10 for 30$ = $625
4. Will I have to get a bigger psu due to it being 2 AMD cards


----------



## aberrero

Delete


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intensivist*
> 
> 1. Will that length fit in the case ?
> 2. Can the motherboard handle crossfire?
> 3. Price of 980 is 550 + h90 is on rebate for 45$ on newegg + g10 for 30$ = $625
> 4. Will I have to get a bigger psu due to it being 2 AMD cards


It should fit fine. There are people here who use them.

You will want an 850W PSU though


----------



## blairellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intensivist*
> 
> 1. Will that length fit in the case ?
> 2. Can the motherboard handle crossfire?
> 3. Price of 980 is 550 + h90 is on rebate for 45$ on newegg + g10 for 30$ = $625
> 4. Will I have to get a bigger psu due to it being 2 AMD cards


How do you think you can fit 2 graphics cards on an ITX motherboard much less an ITX case?


----------



## intensivist

What I meant was not 2 physical cards but the dual fup card the xfx 295x which has been suggested above , I'm still at work so haven't had a chance to look at dimensions .
Of course I know that the mb only has one PCI slot


----------



## intensivist

And by crossfire I meant the dual gpu card is actually 2 gpus in crossfire on the same board and if my motherboard can even support that


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intensivist*
> 
> And by crossfire I meant the dual gpu card is actually 2 gpus in crossfire on the same board and if my motherboard can even support that


Yes, it definitely can.


----------



## intensivist

Thanks but I think I'm gonna stick with 980 as I don't really play fps so I think it should b enough for my needs because otherwise I might as well go up to micro atx and put 2 970s in sli


----------



## ShoehornHands

Does anybody know if the 5.25 drive bay comes out (is it easy to take out or does it require modifying the case)?

Corsair lists the maximum CPU cooler height as 95mm but I'm thinking if you could remove that drive cage, it'd give you quite a bit more clearance.

Anybody remove the drive cage to fit a taller cooler? Would something like a Noctua NH-C14 fit?

Thanks


----------



## Lotso

Yes. The Drive bay does come out easily with a few screws...and you should be able to fit that cooler in there no problem..

This is my setup to give you an idea of the room after taking it out.I put a small reservoir instead.


----------



## Lotso

In this picture I actually cut the drive bay in half to accomidate that reservoir.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Great idea and great work with the bay res!


----------



## Mackem68

Does the Optical Drive bay fit with the ASUS STRIX 970?


----------



## ShoehornHands

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotso*
> 
> Yes. The Drive bay does come out easily with a few screws...and you should be able to fit that cooler in there no problem..
> 
> This is my setup to give you an idea of the room after taking it out.I put a small reservoir instead.


Awesome system, thanks for posting this.

I've been eying an ITX system for awhile now but could never find the right case. Every case seems to concede something whether it be PSU space, cpu cooler clearance, GPU clearance or fan size and layout.

Seeing everything you managed to fit inside that thing just might have finally sold me. Although, how you managed to get a custom loop in that thing I'll never know (I was frustrated enough installing a loop in my 900D lol).


----------



## Lotso

Thanks a lot man...it took me awhile. I love to customize just about every build I do. I don't know if you can see it, but I have a swiftech d5 pump running the loop, 140mm rad up front as well. I think I named the build "little d" .search for it in oc.net for more pictures . If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## maajik

Hey guys, im in the process of buying all my parts for this case.
I'm going to be running a h100i, and the main issue im having is for a front fan. I have chosen the Noctua NF-S12A PWM, purely because for a 120mm it gets good airflow and most importantly is pretty quiet. I'm wondering whether this fan will be completely fine or whether to go for a 140mm.
If I 140mm would be better, would something like a NF-A14 PWM or NF-A14 ULN for the low noise be better?

I'm going to have corsair sp120s quiet, running on the h100i, because of the window the red and black will look aesthetically nice, whereas I dont mind what front fan goes in, as long as its good and quiet enough,

I'm gonna have a msi gtx 970 and a i5-4690k, but not going to overclock.


----------



## dejahboi

You won't go wrong either. If I were in your shoes, I'd go for the the 140 imho.


----------



## r43v4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maajik*
> 
> Hey guys, im in the process of buying all my parts for this case.
> I'm going to be running a h100i, and the main issue im having is for a front fan. I have chosen the Noctua NF-S12A PWM, purely because for a 120mm it gets good airflow and most importantly is pretty quiet. I'm wondering whether this fan will be completely fine or whether to go for a 140mm.
> If I 140mm would be better, would something like a NF-A14 PWM or NF-A14 ULN for the low noise be better?
> 
> I'm going to have corsair sp120s quiet, running on the h100i, because of the window the red and black will look aesthetically nice, whereas I dont mind what front fan goes in, as long as its good and quiet enough,
> 
> I'm gonna have a msi gtx 970 and a i5-4690k, but not going to overclock.


Why not go for the AF140 and maintain the red/white/blue-black theme? If you decide to go for an ASUS motherboard you'll be even happier controlling the fans directly from the bios. I have my AF140 at 850 rpm and my two SP120s at 1150 rpm each, and the system is whisper quiet. I have overclocked my CPU to 4GHz and have not gotten more than 58 C on any of the cores (using the 4690k).


----------



## Sokol79

Hi Guys,I am new to building, N00be, please help me on this configuration:

Pc case m-ITX Corsair 250D
RAM G.Skill DDR3 16GB (2x8GB) RipjawsX 2400MHz CL11 XMP F3-2400C11D-16GXM
Motherboard ASRock Z97E-ITX/AC
Disk SSD Crucial MX100 256GB SATA3 2.5"" 550/330 MB/s 7mm
Processor Intel Core i5-4690K 3.50GHz 6MB S1150 'Devils Canyon'
Cooler Corsair H100i replace fans for Fans noctua NF-F12 PWM
Disk Western Digital Caviar Green 4TB WD40EURX
Asus 560GTX DCII

I want to try to overclock CPU to at least 4.5Ghz, any suggestions on how to place FANs, inside case ( to blow outside case or to blow air inside case) also , any feedback on Motherboard ASRock Z97E-ITX/AC and other parts mentioned above will be appreciated.
Thx


----------



## doctakedooty

Here is ppart some of the work on my 250d it's got a 295x2 and 4790k. I still got a ways to go need to finish modding the side panel to see the ek block with a acrylic window. Finish my red white and black sleeving. Make a custom midplate and a cover for the drive bay res to cover the back side of the Lamptron CW611 Fan cintroller.


----------



## dejahboi

Sup guys, updated my build log. If you guys want to look how I'm mounting my second radiator; you guys should check it out


----------



## darealist

Almost bought this case today but I can't stand the ugly side meshes. It looks too ghetto, like a DIY mesh sheet from homedepot.


----------



## daggertxtx

The dust proofing of this case has me leaning on buying it. Can I get a power supply recommendation? I will not be overclocking and gaming will be modest. The main consideration for me is noise.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4440 3.1GHz Quad-Core Processor ($169.99 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($99.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($94.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB Video Card ($120.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Corsair 250D Mini ITX Tower Case ($79.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $565.93
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-12-15 16:08 EST-0500_


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daggertxtx*
> 
> The dust proofing of this case has me leaning on buying it. Can I get a power supply recommendation? I will not be overclocking and gaming will be modest. The main consideration for me is noise.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4440 3.1GHz Quad-Core Processor ($169.99 @ Amazon)
> *Motherboard:* Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($99.98 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($94.99 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB Video Card ($120.98 @ Newegg)
> *Case:* Corsair 250D Mini ITX Tower Case ($79.99 @ Amazon)
> *Total:* $565.93
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-12-15 16:08 EST-0500_


That is almost my system to the "T"

I have the RM750 but I bought it because it was on a super newegg sale. likely more PSU then I will ever need for this case.

http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

Nick


----------



## daggertxtx

Do you think a fanless would work?


----------



## nickbaldwin86

my i5-4440 never gets over 45c playing games with the stock cooler... my fans are all mobo controlled and very rarely even turn on.


----------



## Springerr

hey everyone! im working on moving my computer to the 250D and i have a few questions. first off I know the H100i fits on the side but does the H105 also fit? and another thing is what would be better for the front fan? a high static pressure fan of a high airflow fan? i would assume that it would be the high airflow but the only reason i would question using a high static pressure fan is because of the front of the case blocking the direct air flow

EDIT: or should i just grab the CC650D-200MM?


----------



## sglords

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Springerr*
> 
> hey everyone! im working on moving my computer to the 250D and i have a few questions. first off I know the H100i fits on the side but does the H105 also fit? and another thing is what would be better for the front fan? a high static pressure fan of a high airflow fan? i would assume that it would be the high airflow but the only reason i would question using a high static pressure fan is because of the front of the case blocking the direct air flow
> 
> EDIT: or should i just grab the CC650D-200MM?


Corsair 250d max allowance for 240mm radiator is at 30mm wif 25mm fans. H105 is 38mm thick so definitely cant fit inside
Front case fan get airflow unless u putting radiator in front. If using 200mm fan not sure its fit in wif 240mm radiator, try search this thread, rmb someone post it before.


----------



## sglords

I just finished my buildlog not that fantastic though.
[Build Log][Complete] Corsair 250D "IMPACT" - ROG Edition


----------



## comicgeek

Just to confirm that the MSI 970 gaming 4g Golden Edition fits perfectly in the case. The optical bay holder is not affected too.


----------



## Springerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sglords*
> 
> Corsair 250d max allowance for 240mm radiator is at 30mm wif 25mm fans. H105 is 38mm thick so definitely cant fit inside
> Front case fan get airflow unless u putting radiator in front. If using 200mm fan not sure its fit in wif 240mm radiator, try search this thread, rmb someone post it before.


I did a little research before I went to bed. I'mean going to go with a 140mm rad in the front and two 120mm high airflow intake fans on the side. I'm thinking about getting some (80mm I think?) Rear exhaust fans but it doesn't look like many peopeople are going with that so I'm not sure. And I'm not sure if anyone has tried but I can confirm that the GTX 980 Strix fits very snugly. I didn't try it with the ODD tray in


----------



## Sneaky2Toes

Anyone put an MSI GTX 980 in the 250D yet? It is less than a half inch longer than the 970. I have a 200mm fan in the front. Will the extra length of the 980 cause an clearance issues with the front 200mm fan?


----------



## chromenut

Hello guys, i have been wondering for a "new" setup :

*Motherboard :* Asus Z97I-Plus
*CPU :* Current de-lidded I5-4670K
*GPU :* XFX R9 290 Core edition (reference)
*Ram :* elpida 2 & 4gb sticks (subject to change)
*CPU Cooler :* Custom loop? Don't know yet
*Storage :* 1Tb hdd + 128gb SSD
*Fans :* 200mm intake led(?), AP-15 Gt's on rad (maybe) & maybe 80mm LED(?)
*Misc :* Scythe kaze master flat fan controller, possibly red led strips around the window

And of course...*250D*

What do you guys think?


----------



## comicgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chromenut*
> 
> Hello guys, i have been wondering for a "new" setup :
> 
> *Motherboard :* Asus Z97I-Plus
> *CPU :* Current de-lidded I5-4670K
> *GPU :* XFX R9 290 Core edition (reference)
> *Ram :* elpida 2 & 4gb sticks (subject to change)
> *CPU Cooler :* Custom loop? Don't know yet
> *Storage :* 1Tb hdd + 128gb SSD
> *Fans :* 200mm intake led(?), AP-15 Gt's on rad (maybe) & maybe 80mm LED(?)
> *Misc :* Scythe kaze master flat fan controller, possibly red led strips around the window
> 
> And of course...*250D*
> 
> What do you guys think?


We have the same board.


----------



## chromenut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comicgeek*
> 
> We have the same board.


Dont have it just yet, only planning









Current is MSI Gaming 5


----------



## Springerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chromenut*
> 
> Hello guys, i have been wondering for a "new" setup :
> 
> *Motherboard :* Asus Z97I-Plus
> *CPU :* Current de-lidded I5-4670K
> *GPU :* XFX R9 290 Core edition (reference)
> *Ram :* elpida 2 & 4gb sticks (subject to change)
> *CPU Cooler :* Custom loop? Don't know yet
> *Storage :* 1Tb hdd + 128gb SSD
> *Fans :* 200mm intake led(?), AP-15 Gt's on rad (maybe) & maybe 80mm LED(?)
> *Misc :* Scythe kaze master flat fan controller, possibly red led strips around the window
> 
> And of course...*250D*
> 
> What do you guys think?


Why would you mix ram sticks? I'm pretty sure that's bad

edit: by bad I mean very inefficient


----------



## comicgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chromenut*
> 
> Dont have it just yet, only planning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current is MSI Gaming 5


Cool. I went with Asus because of the board layout and the position of the fan headers. The MSI board has the 24 pin on the left side of the board instead of the front near the ram sticks. I think I would have a hard time fitting the h100i on the side if the 24 pin cable was directly in front of it.

Asus impact has the best layout IMO.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

100% I am going to use this case to replace my 6, about to be 7, year old Asus laptop for a desktop Pc at my Job. Very excited to experience the wonders that the 250D can provide me. Can someone link me to a website or give me a way to see if both side panels could be replaced with full acrylic? Or would you have to mod the sides to fit a piece of acrylic?

The Cautious ONe


----------



## chromenut

Question :

Will R9 290 (reference), 240mm slim (30mm) rad & a 200mm fan fit in this case? Bitfenix spectre pro perhaps?

Card Dimension (cm) : 28.8 x 12.8 x 4.2
Card Dimension (inch) : 11.34 x 5.04 x 1.65


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Just a warning.....
> 
> Pay attention to the 290mm recommended maximum GPU length on the 250D case. If you measure the available space inside the case, there is room for a 305 mm long card, like the Sapphire R9 290X TRI-X OC I have installed in mine.
> 
> The limitation is that the case lacks the clearance to actually install a card of that length. I was able to install the card only after I removed the metal endplate and once the card is installed, there is no way to reattach the metal endplate.


FOund this around some forums.

The Cautious One


----------



## comicgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chromenut*
> 
> Question :
> 
> Will R9 290 (reference), 240mm slim (30mm) rad & a 200mm fan fit in this case? Bitfenix spectre pro perhaps?
> 
> Card Dimension (cm) : 28.8 x 12.8 x 4.2
> Card Dimension (inch) : 11.34 x 5.04 x 1.65


You can fit the 290 with no problem. Scroll up and you will see bigger cards card like the 970 G1 fits with some required fiddling.


----------



## comicgeek

Anyone here using 2 80mm fans as exhaust? Does it help in lowering overall case temp while gaming? I'm considering 80mm exhaust since I only set my GPU my fan speed at 60% to keep it as low noise as much as possible. However, this gets the left side of the case hot you can feel it when touching the case and the acrylic.


----------



## comicgeek

Fitting the 970. It's pretty comfortable fit. Just need to figure how to increase air flow within the case.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comicgeek*
> 
> Anyone here using 2 80mm fans as exhaust? Does it help in lowering overall case temp while gaming? I'm considering 80mm exhaust since I only set my GPU my fan speed at 60% to keep it as low noise as much as possible. However, this gets the left side of the case hot you can feel it when touching the case and the *acrylic.*


Acrylic you Say? Pretty Sure that would be plastic on this case. I could be mistakened though..

The Cautious One


----------



## Sneaky2Toes

Well, I just bought the following upgrades:

ASUS Maximus VII Impact
I7-4790K
MSI Gaming GTX 970

Probably a stupid question, but this is the first GPU I have had the requires more than one power input. I have a Corsair AX860i and it comes with a few PCIe cables with a 2 8 pin power connectors (6+2). I can use just one of those cables and not use 2 seperate PCIe power cables right?


----------



## chromenut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sneaky2Toes*
> 
> Well, I just bought the following upgrades:
> 
> ASUS Maximus VII Impact
> I7-4790K
> MSI Gaming GTX 970
> 
> Probably a stupid question, but this is the first GPU I have had the requires more than one power input. I have a Corsair AX860i and it comes with a few PCIe cables with a 2 8 pin power connectors (6+2). I can use just one of those cables and not use 2 seperate PCIe power cables right?


Nice setup you got there.









I dont really understand your question, but if the PSU has enough cables attached (that gpu needs) you dont have to attach more.

My XFX 750 Pro edition has 1 non-modular cable with 2x (6+2) pins @ stock, it looks sort of ugly, but it doesnt take that much space. (Since its a "single" cable)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sneaky2Toes

That is the type of cable I am speaking of. Just needed assurance it was ok to use it so I only have to run one cable instead of 2.


----------



## Draygonn

I really like this case. I moved from a Hadron for the extra room to fit a Vapor-X and full size PSU. The airflow is good enough for the 290 to run +100mV at stock fan settings. I have the front fan as exhaust so I'll get some filters for the rear.


----------



## mrdrew

I just turned the stock front 140mm fan from intake to exhaust, and saw improvements.
2x 120mm intake on right
gpu intake on left
140mm exhaust front
rear empty 80mm empty

oem fan setup (sides intake, front intake), gpu 168F, cpu 117F


flipped front fan to exhaust, with improvements, gpu 162F, cpu 117F


----------



## mrdrew

Big improvements with the following upgrades:

Corsair 250D
CPU Intel i5-4670k
GPU Powercolor ATI Radeon R9 290X 4GB
PSU Corsair 850w
mobo Asus Z87i-DELUXE LGA 1150

*Fans:*
front: stock 140mm exhaust
right side 2x 120mm Cougar intake
left side GPU intake
rear 2x 80mm Noctua NF-A8 PWM exhaust
CPU Noctua NH-U9S

Tests done playing Battlefield 4

before upgrade. *CPU 117F, GPU 162F*









after upgrade. *CPU 97F, GPU 152F*









The build



I can feel the GPU pretty easy as time goes on playing video games. I think having a little negative pressure in the case helps the draw on the GPU. Before, it was especially hot right below the GPU. I think the air it was sucking from the outside of the case, would get blowing right back out the same intake. With a negative pressure in the case, the GPU would intake air, and it would get blown out the exhausts on the front and back of the setup. I think it works better. The numbers also seem to show that.


----------



## west126

HI

this is my future PC

Case: Obsidian 250D
CPU: Intel Core i5-4690k
MB: Gigabyte GA-Z97N-Gaming 5
Cooling: Corsair Hydro H60
RAM: G.Skill Sniper F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR

I have VGA GTX580

FANS:
front: stock 140mm
right side: stock 120mm and Hydro H60
left side: GPU
rear: 2x Arctic Cooling F8

My MB have only 2 fans connector (CPU + CASE)

How can install all fan?


----------



## AsTuRkInG

Dudes, i dont know what to do.

Im looking for a new ITX case for my new watercooled rig and I really love this and the Bitfenix Prodigy but for this chasis with only 1 fan of 14cm could be not enough for a 290x.









You think that the 2x120 and 140 radiator will be enough for a 3770k + 290x?


----------



## dsmwookie

I have 360mm of radiator in mine using a 4770k and 290 with a universal gpu block.


----------



## AsTuRkInG

360? Should be 240+120, no?


----------



## dejahboi

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsTuRkInG*
> 
> Dudes, i dont know what to do.
> 
> Im looking for a new ITX case for my new watercooled rig and I really love this and the Bitfenix Prodigy but for this chasis with only 1 fan of 14cm could be not enough for a 290x.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think that the 2x120 and 140 radiator will be enough for a 3770k + 290x?


You can fit a 140 and a 240 rad in the 240. You'll just have to find a way to fit everything else in the case


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsTuRkInG*
> 
> Dudes, i dont know what to do.
> 
> Im looking for a new ITX case for my new watercooled rig and I really love this and the Bitfenix Prodigy but for this chasis with only 1 fan of 14cm could be not enough for a 290x.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think that the 2x120 and 140 radiator will be enough for a 3770k + 290x?


Yes it will be enough. I got a 4790k at 4.8 ghz and a 295x2 custom water cooled in my 250d mitx case. My water temps max out around 39C. Just a heads up though unless you have done a full loop or two before you may want to stay away from the case it's a tough case to water cool in and requires lots of patience. Also alot of 90 degree fittings.


----------



## comicgeek

It will be a big challenge fitting everything on this case.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> I have the front fan as exhaust so I'll get some filters for the rear.


Since my right side is exhaust I cut it's filter to cover the rear 80mm and hard drive openings.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrdrew*
> 
> Big improvements with the following upgrades:
> 
> Corsair 250D
> CPU Intel i5-4670k
> GPU Powercolor ATI Radeon R9 290X 4GB
> PSU Corsair 850w
> mobo Asus Z87i-DELUXE LGA 1150
> 
> *Fans:*
> front: stock 140mm exhaust
> right side 2x 120mm Cougar intake
> left side GPU intake
> rear 2x 80mm Noctua NF-A8 PWM exhaust
> CPU Noctua NH-U9S
> 
> Tests done playing Battlefield 4
> 
> before upgrade. *CPU 117F, GPU 162F*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after upgrade. *CPU 97F, GPU 152F*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The build
> 
> 
> 
> I can feel the GPU pretty easy as time goes on playing video games. I think having a little negative pressure in the case helps the draw on the GPU. Before, it was especially hot right below the GPU. I think the air it was sucking from the outside of the case, would get blowing right back out the same intake. With a negative pressure in the case, the GPU would intake air, and it would get blown out the exhausts on the front and back of the setup. I think it works better. The numbers also seem to show that.


Dude, cougar fans are awesome. I made the mistake of getting 2x 140mm cougar fans when using a HAF-XB. I should have known 120mm was a better idea as I'd have a better chance of using them in other cases.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Finally got around to swapping my parts out of the HAF-XB to this case. The process was relatively painless, as far as mini-itx cases go.





So far, I'm loving this case. My only criticisms of the case:

It's harder to carry around than the HAF-XB because it lacks any grooves or other mechanism to grip/hold the case. I never carry it around though.
The case feels very sturdy when the optical drive tray is installed. There is a bit of flex when it's removed.
The glass on top is too easily scratched. Wayyyy too easily.
The power & reset buttons feel a bit flimsy. The reset button is too small- absurdly small.
Not too clear why the 140mm front fan is initially set as an intake fan. Folks seem to have better results when it's set to exhaust and the two 120mm side fans are intakes.


----------



## ahmedmo1

I'm getting varying answers everywhere else but is there a consensus here as to the best fan config to reduce GPU tems? I've heard Side intakes and front exhaust most frequently.


----------



## kalidae

Hey guys does anyone have any experience with the xspc ddc sibgle bay res pump combo? I can't find much info on how to bleed it or how far I have to fill it. Currently I am filling it to the very top so when I put the cap on a little water comes out the top. I'm just guessing but I really don't know. It has 2 chambers and the chamber up the top is suppose to catch the air bubbles. Is that chamber meant to be 100% full? This is my first loop and I'm finding it difficult to bleed.


----------



## kalidae




----------



## Chaython

Looks nice, but pretty loud operation compared to a much larger case/competitor case fans. Needs a more open air design, like top air vents, and they need to start making a 200mm closed loop the 240mm side cooling should have been more modular, to support up to 280mm as there appears to be enough room at various points.
The hdd should of used a shorter tray, with hot swap, as you see with this cases huge brother. The case also should have had some sort of fan splitter due to lack of itx fan headers on most boards


----------



## Sneaky2Toes

Well, my new parts came in and I put everything together Tuesday morning.

Parts replaced: ASUS GTX 750 ti, ASUS P8H61 Mobo, Intel i7-2600

Build now with new parts:
ASUS Maximus VII Impact
Intel i7-4790k
Corsair h100i (with Sp120 QE fans as intake)
Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (1600)
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
Corsair AX860i
200mm BitFenix Spectre pro (front fan as intake)

At first I was stoked to be able to turn the fans off when just browsing and idle. I quickly found out that temps would get decently hi though. I noticed the fans on the GPU turning on and off repeatitaly. I opened MSI Afterburner and discovered the GPU was hovering around 60C. I changed the fan profile so that the GPU and 200mm front fan slowly spin at lower temps. Since then the idle temps have dropped to the mid 30 range. I am much happier with those temps since the case is pretty much silent still but there is enough air moving around to cool the mobo and case.

I have the dreaded coil whine with my MSI 970. Never had a card with it before. I wear headphones so I don't hear it but I wish it was not there.

The inclued wifi on the M7I sucks. I ran a continuous ping to my router and it would be all over the place, ranging from 1 - 400ms. I tried an older driver but that did not help. Ethernet pings fine. I ended up removing the wifi and using a TP-Link USB one I have. It pings 1's solid all day long. Not sure if it is because I don't have an AC Router yet but I expected more from ASUS as it all looks to be really nice equipment.

I am only playing World of Tanks right now and a 1920x1200 monitor. Previously with the 750 ti I would see 45-50 FPS (at max settings). With the 970 I am seeing 125 FPS (at max settings) but the cards runs rather warm, like 79-80C. I have since turned on V-Sync in the game to cap FPS to 60. Temps are now in the 60C range while gaming.

The i7-4790k while gaming only gets to 45C if I remember right. I can live with that.

Anyone else using the M7I have an input on their Wifi experience? Also, anyone else having the memory error when trying to use the Fan Xpert to adjust fan curves? Are my GPU temps normal?


----------



## kalidae

As we all know this case flexes the motherboard. Did anyone have any problems with there cpu cooler sitting on an angle and not making full contact? I had the stock cooler on for a while and it ran hot but I didn't check temps or anything because it was only temporary. That thing was really spinning though. I got my custom loop installed it and ran p95 the cpu was hitting 95 degrees at full load stock clock. I was like ***. I ended up rebuilding the whole pc and I noticed that the block sat on an angle. I put some washers between the gpu and the case bracket which flexed the board a lot less but still some flex. When I installed the block this time I didn't tighten it all the way, I just used my eyes to tighten it down so it was level and flat. Full load stock clock p95 is now 65 degRees that's with air still in the system and the room hot as hell coz it's summer here. It's a 4690k so it runs hot. I need to test more. But yeah what a pain.


----------



## kalidae

Here's some pics of what my build looKs like now.


----------



## Haylme

Just got my new 250D done from my previous 760T.

Specs:
Intel 4790K
Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GBx2 @1600mhz
2x Samsung EVO 850 120GB
Corsair 250D
Corsair H100i
Corsair AX860i
Corsair Red Individually Sleeved Cable
Corsair AF 140 fan
2x Corsair SP 120 High Performance edition Fan
Top panel modded to a larger window
Asus GTX 980 4GB Strix
DELL U2715H IPS monitor
Ducky Shine 4 keyboard

Still in the process of watercooling tho.


----------



## elamelo

Loooong time lurker....built this at the beginning of 2014 but never got around to posting. Hey, have you guys found better WiFi Antenna to hook up to this box (my MOBO is ASUS Impact VI)??


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elamelo*
> 
> Loooong time lurker....built this at the beginning of 2014 but never got around to posting. Hey, have you guys found better WiFi Antenna to hook up to this box (my MOBO is ASUS Impact VI)??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not wifi card but antenna right? Assuming you mean the latter, I use this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Tyco-Wifi-Bluetooth-Antenna/dp/B001UG0LE8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1420488749&sr=8-3&keywords=Tyco+antenna

They're laptop antennas but I route them to the front near the cd tray. Because my rig sits in my entertainment center the rear mounted antennas were a bit flakey when it comes to Bluetooth. With the antenna at the front of the case I get much better signal.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> Not wifi card but antenna right? Assuming you mean the latter, I use this one:
> http://www.amazon.com/Tyco-Wifi-Bluetooth-Antenna/dp/B001UG0LE8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1420488749&sr=8-3&keywords=Tyco+antenna
> 
> They're laptop antennas but I route them to the front near the cd tray. Because my rig sits in my entertainment center the rear mounted antennas were a bit flakey when it comes to Bluetooth. With the antenna at the front of the case I get much better signal.


Good to see you made it from PCpartpicker.com to OVerclock.net

The Cautious One


----------



## est1984

Is there anyway of having two PCI slots on here?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *est1984*
> 
> Is there anyway of having two PCI slots on here?


You would be limited by the Mini Atx Board factor. Move up to a Micro Atx form factor (MOBO and Case) then you got your Dual card Slots.

THe Cautious One


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Good to see you made it from PCpartpicker.com to OVerclock.net
> 
> The Cautious One


Thanks been here a while, think I found PCPartPicker from this forum actually.


----------



## AndrewGStorlie

Ok, this is my very first post on this site so ill admit im a noob at this Forum stuff. so bare with me please.

here in the next month I plan to build a new HIGH end itx pc using the 250d. and I have a few questions for anyone that might know.

1: I know you can squeeze in a 200mm fan in the front but I want to use a AP181 Silverstone Air Penetrator fan, I assume itll fit but ill have to drill out my own 180mm mount holes... does anyone know IF you could mount a 180mm rad there too and put the fittings on the GPU side of the case? is there enough room?

2: I want a silent PC... but I want to have enough cooling, will a 240 rad on the side and a 140mm or 180mm rad (if it will fit) be enough to cool a 4790k and a gtx980TI..... TI... I do plan to wait until it comes out cause I have one of the new LG 34UM95 monitors at 3440x1440 and I want to game at 60fps no problem. I plan to use 2 SP120 fans on the side WITH the 7v reducers and the AP181 in the front.

my parts list so far... PLEASE let me know if you see any possible issues not limited to the ones above.

-250D case
-EVGA stinger z97 itx MB
-HyperX fury black 16gb (2x8gb) 1866Mhz
-RM750w PSU (I know is over kill but it get peak efficacy about 50% and that's about what ill be running at full) and its turns its fan off on idle
-intel 4970k I will overclock
-Samsung 850 evo 1tb... just one drive I don't need more room I have a 4tb WD drive already
-gtx980ti when it comes out
-xspc raystorm block for GPU and CPU
-primochill PETG tubing and rigid fittings
-d5 variable speed pump
-single bay res.
-black ice GT stealth 240 rad for side
-thick 40mm+ rad either 180mm or 140mm depending on if it will fit

rough cost of $3,000 but it should last awhile. I take care of my stuff


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewGStorlie*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, this is my very first post on this site so ill admit im a noob at this Forum stuff. so bare with me please.
> 
> here in the next month I plan to build a new HIGH end itx pc using the 250d. and I have a few questions for anyone that might know.
> 
> 1: I know you can squeeze in a 200mm fan in the front but I want to use a AP181 Silverstone Air Penetrator fan, I assume itll fit but ill have to drill out my own 180mm mount holes... does anyone know IF you could mount a 180mm rad there too and put the fittings on the GPU side of the case? is there enough room?
> 
> 2: I want a silent PC... but I want to have enough cooling, will a 240 rad on the side and a 140mm or 180mm rad (if it will fit) be enough to cool a 4790k and a gtx980TI..... TI... I do plan to wait until it comes out cause I have one of the new LG 34UM95 monitors at 3440x1440 and I want to game at 60fps no problem. I plan to use 2 SP120 fans on the side WITH the 7v reducers and the AP181 in the front.
> 
> my parts list so far... PLEASE let me know if you see any possible issues not limited to the ones above.
> 
> -250D case
> -EVGA stinger z97 itx MB
> -HyperX fury black 16gb (2x8gb) 1866Mhz
> -RM750w PSU (I know is over kill but it get peak efficacy about 50% and that's about what ill be running at full) and its turns its fan off on idle
> -intel 4970k I will overclock
> -Samsung 850 evo 1tb... just one drive I don't need more room I have a 4tb WD drive already
> -gtx980ti when it comes out
> -xspc raystorm block for GPU and CPU
> -primochill PETG tubing and rigid fittings
> -d5 variable speed pump
> -single bay res.
> -black ice GT stealth 240 rad for side
> -thick 40mm+ rad either 180mm or 140mm depending on if it will fit
> 
> rough cost of $3,000 but it should last awhile. I take care of my stuff


Ok, The 240mm Rad and at least a 140mm Rad would b just fine ( I think you would have a little more room to work with if you choose a 120mm instead of the 140mm but that's you. The Monitor at 3440x1440p, eh.. I don't know what card would push a solid 60 Fps 24/7, that will be a tough one. Even a TI series card will struggle I feel. Could be wrong though. You might have to go with a bay Reservoir if you choose to go with the 140mm or 180mm Rad. THe 240mm will fit on the side panel so your always good there. Both should be 30mm Thick to Provide adequate space for a pull or push config next to the equipment in the Case.

THe Cautious One



Look at the space in this one. (Found on the net)


----------



## AndrewGStorlie

Well i know a single 980 will push a 4k at just under 60fps depending on the game. So im not too worried. Im not looking for a push pull, i would stick to a single fan in the front and either use a thicker rad or just turn the fan to full speed. And yes im planning to use a bay res.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewGStorlie*
> 
> Well i know a single 980 will push a 4k at just under 60fps depending on the game. So im not too worried. Im not looking for a push pull, i would stick to a single fan in the front and either use a thicker rad or just turn the fan to full speed. And yes im planning to use a bay res.


Found This while looking around
Quote:


> It should be, more or less, a matter of simple math.
> 
> 2560 x 1440 = 3,686,400 pixels
> 
> 3440 x 1440 = 4,953,600 pixels
> 
> 3440x1440 has +1,267,200 or 34% more pixels than 2560x1440. So to give you an idea of the performance you'll get, just look at 2560x1440 (1440p) benchmarks and lower the frame rate by 34%.
> 
> For example, say in BF4 at 1440p Ultra settings, the GTX 970 delivers about 50fps, then at 3440x1440 it should give you approx 33fps (34% less than 50).
> 
> However; It will most likely be a bit better than that because many games don't render natively at 3440x1440 and "stretch" the image at the sides and thus, not actually rendering more detail within the scene. It's probably closer to 25-30% performance loss in most games.


Its a tougher resolution that 2560x1440p But I understand you would wait for the 980TI so I can't comment on the Effeciency of something that isn't produced yet.

The Bay res would be a must to use a bigger rad than the 120mm so I see no prob with using a 140mm on the exhaust part of the case. Wasn't refering to push/pull because I do not think it is an option in the 250D

The Cautious One


----------



## ahmedmo1

I'm not sure how frequently you'll be swapping out cases, if at all, but I always recommend folks avoid PSUs over 160mm in length when building ITX or even some mATX builds. They're just too long to fit into some cases, especially if you want to swap for another ITX case later.


----------



## AndrewGStorlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Found This while looking around
> Its a tougher resolution that 2560x1440p But I understand you would wait for the 980TI so I can't comment on the Effeciency of something that isn't produced yet.
> 
> The Bay res would be a must to use a bigger rad than the 120mm so I see no prob with using a 140mm on the exhaust part of the case. Wasn't refering to push/pull because I do not think it is an option in the 250D
> 
> The Cautious One


Yea ive done all the math and research im possitive all be fine with a 980ti on water. And the games i play will work at 3440x1440 with some tweaking. I was more just concerned about rad spacing if i want to try a 180mm in the front. I would like to use a 180mm intake fan in the front to offset the 2 120mm fans on the side which will be exhast. Ill be running the 120s on 7v and the 180 on 12v so ill be running positive pressure. But now that i think about it, even the top top card that come factory watercooled with only a 120mm rad anyways so a minium of 240 and a 140 will fine fine. Best thing to do would probably be just to buy the 250d first, and messure out everything by hand.]


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewGStorlie*
> 
> Yea ive done all the math and research im possitive all be fine with a 980ti on water. And the games i play will work at 3440x1440 with some tweaking. I was more just concerned about rad spacing if i want to try a 180mm in the front. I would like to use a 180mm intake fan in the front to offset the 2 120mm fans on the side which will be exhast. Ill be running the 120s on 7v and the 180 on 12v so ill be running positive pressure. But now that i think about it, even the top top card that come factory watercooled with only a 120mm rad anyways so a minium of 240 and a 140 will fine fine*. Best thing to do would probably be just to buy the 250d first, and messure out everything by hand*.]


I think you're on to something there


----------



## bdenpaka

Hey guys, just have a quick question. I know that the PSU bay will hold a PSU up to a full ATX, but I have a quick question regarding that. I've seen a few builds where the owner's PSU has extended past the PSU cover by a few mm.

How long is the PSU cover? You can reference to my picture (red line) for what exactly I'm asking about. I'm just wondering if my Seasonic X650 will fit under the cover, so that my PSU is not extending a few mm past the cover. The Seasonic X650 dimensions are 6.3" x 5.9" x 3.4".


----------



## wasabimaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> Hey guys, just have a quick question. I know that the PSU bay will hold a PSU up to a full ATX, but I have a quick question regarding that. I've seen a few builds where the owner's PSU has extended past the PSU cover by a few mm.
> 
> How long is the PSU cover? You can reference to my picture (red line) for what exactly I'm asking about. I'm just wondering if my Seasonic X650 will fit under the cover, so that my PSU is not extending a few mm past the cover. The Seasonic X650 dimensions are 6.3" x 5.9" x 3.4".


According to my measurement it's 175mm, or 6.89". However, it wouldn't matter if you had a longer PSU than that, since there is plenty of room for cables. I got H80i in mine (Corsair said it would not fit...) and still about 40mm clearance between that and the mobo/PSU bracket.


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wasabimaster*
> 
> According to my measurement it's 175mm, or 6.89". However, it wouldn't matter if you had a longer PSU than that, since there is plenty of room for cables. I got H80i in mine (Corsair said it would not fit...) and still about 40mm clearance between that and the mobo/PSU bracket.


Thank you so much for the quick reply! I appreciate that.


----------



## bdenpaka

Also, what is everyone's general take on the included 200m front fan? Is it worth replacing?


----------



## groggyseven

The included front fan is actually a 140mm. It's nothing amazing but it moves air ok. I have noticed it ticks a bit b/c I have it running at a pretty low speed. Same goes for the included 120mm side fan. In the end, I'll probably replace mine with something else, but it's not high on the priority list.

BTW I have a seasonic 660w platinum psu which is the same dimensions as the 650w and there's still probably a centimeter of space before it starts sticking out past the cover so you should be good.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> Also, what is everyone's general take on the included 200m front fan? Is it worth replacing?


I think you could also put 2 x 120mm fans in place of the 140mm

The Cautious One

PS: That's that route I would take


----------



## Turgin

I just ordered the bulk of my new build.

New:

Corsair Obsidian 205D (obviously







)
Asus Maximus VII Impact
Intel i5-4690K
Corsair H100i
Sandisk Extreme Pro 480GB SSD (10 year warranty!)
Corsair SP120 PWM high performance fans

Reusing from old:

Enermax Infiniti 720W power supply
8GB of G.Skill DDR3-1600 RAM
WD Caviar Black 2TB HDD x 2
EVGA GTX-550 Ti video card
24" Samsung LED monitor
Windows 7

Case supposed to be here in 3 days everything else in 2 days. I'll post some pics once I build it. Looking forward to the build and overclock.

Don't game much. Just like to build, overclock, and play.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turgin*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered the bulk of my new build.
> 
> New:
> 
> Corsair Obsidian 205D (obviously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Asus Maximus VII Impact
> Intel i5-4690K
> Corsair H100i
> Sandisk Extreme Pro 480GB SSD (10 year warranty!)
> Corsair SP120 PWM high performance fans
> 
> Reusing from old:
> 
> Enermax Infiniti 720W power supply
> 8GB of G.Skill DDR3-1600 RAM
> WD Caviar Black 2TB HDD x 2
> EVGA GTX-550 Ti video card
> 24" Samsung LED monitor
> Windows 7
> 
> Case supposed to be here in 3 days everything else in 2 days. I'll post some pics once I build it. Looking forward to the build and overclock.
> 
> Don't game much. Just like to build, overclock, and play.[
> 
> 
> /quote]
> 
> All I read was (I am starting a Build Log) Do you want to watch?
> 
> The Cautious One


----------



## polycount

Does anyone know what brand and model of geoforce 980 will fit in 250D?


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polycount*
> 
> Does anyone know what brand and model of geoforce 980 will fit in 250D?


I know for sure EVGA's 980 SC ACX 2.0 will, with a bit of extra room in height and length. Some where in this thread max height and length have been discussed.


----------



## polycount

Thank for help. I saw Your rig looks great ! On youtube some people in 250D review comments said that 980 strix will fit also but I'm not sure.


----------



## bdenpaka

I received all of my parts, and everything was swell, up until a few hiccups that I'll explain a little later on in this post!

Corsair 250d (HYPE!)
I7 4790k @ stock
Corsair h100i
ASUS Z97I-PLUS
MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G
G.SKILL Ripjaws 8gb (4x2)
Samsung 830 256gb SSD (yes, my only drive)
Seasonic X650 PSU
2 x Corsair 120's SP
1 x Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm

Well, my build went a little rocky, as they usually do, but not in a terrible way. I used a few old parts for this build and you'll see one of them (Seasonic X650) in the photo I'll be posting. With my PSU I have an older generation of the x650 from Seasonic so my cables are not sleeved. I was sad to see that the new versions come with fully sleeved cables the same way that certain Corsair PSUs do as well. I also couldn't order them through Seasonic. So, most people will do, I improvised. I decided to keep the PSU and instead 'tape' the parts of my cables that were still exposing the ugly yellow/black or yellow, blue, green, orange etc etc colors. I think it came out pretty good. Go ahead and give me your feedback on it. I'll be tidying up the cables a bit more, but I'm just happy that my beauty is up and running flawlessly as of right now(typing on her).

So with the slight problems that I encountered, one of them was using the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200m fan. I was able to fit it in the case, and all is well now, but I was slightly intimidated at first because I wasn't sure what choice I should make. In order to install this particular front fan I had to grind down a few parts inside the case. When you take off the ODD mount, there are 2 small tabs that are on the front face inside of the case (where the included 140mm fan is mounted). What these little tabs are for is so that the ODD bay will slide into place, and keep it from making any movement. Since the Spectre Pro 200m has extra mounting holes, these instantly became an issue and prevented the fan from sitting flush with the front of the case. Now, I could've left it like that, however, the bottom side of the case also has a small tab that will 'lock' a larger fan in place (it looks like a tab used for routing cables). This prevented the fan from sitting flush with the bottom of the case, which would mean that the mounting holes for the fan wouldn't line up. So, I grinded the tabs that were on the inside front fan mounting area (I left the bottom one and it didn't cause any issues) and the fan mounted perfectly.


----------



## blunted09

hey guys, just tried searching the thread but no luck. I know the msi gtx 970 can fit in this case but can anyone confirm that the msi gtx 980 gaming can fit in it?

BTW, i tried searching the thread and im sorry if the question was asked...google was no help either.


----------



## blunted09

For those that want to know...I can confirm the msi Gtx 980 also fits just fine in the corsair 250d.

Believe it or not but this case actually runs cooler and quieter than the corsair air 240.


----------



## wiels

image1.JPG 1287k .JPG file


image3.JPG 886k .JPG file


image2.JPG 1493k .JPG file


So ive installed 2 x 80mm NF-A8's at the rear to suck air in, and changed the front S14A to exhaust, and F12 blow to the heatsink as exhaust.

Results are its alot cooler now, with ambient temp of 26 i get 35 degs on idle, on silent (but no auto-off) fan preset.

On the downside, i feel that the A8's make my system a little noisier than before (used a single B9 before).


----------



## Horezu

Just joined the club!

Corsair 250d
I7 4790k (left turboboost on)
Corsair H75
Asus MAXIMUS VII IMPACT
EVGA GTX 980
Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2133)
Samsung 850 Pro (512 GB)
WD BLACK HDD (1 TB)
SeaSonic Platinum 860W

Loving the small form factor but having some temp problems. On idle my CPU runs around 42+ degrees. Could be because I only have the stock 140mm fan at the front as intake and a single 120mm fan on the H75 rad as exhaust. I opted to go for the H75 so I could have a bit more wiggle room inside the case. A few questions:

1) I've read through the thread and I figure the optimal setup might be the front 140mm fan as exhaust. Should I remove the grate? Leave the door open? This is a little unclear to me.

2) With only a single fan for the radiator, I'm going to go ahead and buy a Noctua NF-P14 set it over the rad as intake to blow over the mobo. The question is: how the heck did you guys manage to put the screws through the fan into the radiator and set it up as intake? There's no way I'll be able to reach those bottom two screws, it's quite a tight fit if not completely covered by the motherboard! Any advice?

3) Lastly, the two 80mm fans - Are they necessary? Do they make a difference temp wise? Intake or exhaust?

One more thing, the system runs VERY quiet, but I can't help but notice a soft clicking sound coming from my HDD. I've done an error-check in Windows and a SMART check both quick and long using WD's diagnostic tool, everything seems fine. Usually the system is completely silent and the clicking doesn't start unless I've been running the computer for several hours (like 5 or 6+ hours or so). This is a new single platter terabyte HDD that I'm using as storage, could it be a heat related issue? Any advice?

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## wiels

I had exactly the same problems you had, heres what i think;

1. Another member in this thread posted earlier last year (if i remember correctly), he/she found out that the best setup is to set everything as intake and leave the front as exhaust, while removing the front door and filter makes it much cooler (though someone else recommended to DIY filter the rear intake.

2. Before having my current setup, i set the rad and fan as intake, front as intake, and rear as exhaust (using a B9 then) and results were terrible. Warm air being blown over the cpu and vga results in my vga to throttle during moderate load. Idle Cpu temps At 48-50 degs at ambient 26. Just setting the rad back as exhaust got me 42 degs idle.

3. Two 80mm's i set as intake, front as exhaust, rad as exhaust, results are 2-3 degs cooler case, slightly cooler vga n cpu. Just a little more noise.

I tested two 80mms as exhaust, front as intake, and rad as exhaust. The front as exhaust setup is cooler for me, maybe because of cable clutter from front intake reduces airflow to mobo.


----------



## luukelbo

Here is my side window


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luukelbo*
> 
> Here is my side window http://i59.tinypic.com/aooohs.jpg http://i60.tinypic.com/2nkpafo.jpg http://i60.tinypic.com/2zh39lk.jpg http://i60.tinypic.com/vgq7g5.jpg http://i61.tinypic.com/2s7wbch.jpg http://i62.tinypic.com/mjn2ow.jpg


Embed those photos to the forum man!!

Its the little picture above how your typing to me



TCO


----------



## FloofyFox

Quote:


> Here is my side window


Interesting... so that window is fastened to the case? When the side panel is on, does it meet up flush with the window, or is there an air gap?


----------



## luukelbo

it is nice and flush i put 3mm spacers between the frame and the window. I could not find a propper way to mount it on the side pannel so i came up with this


----------



## wiels

Looks awesome! Any noticable change gpu temps?


----------



## Horezu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiels*
> 
> I had exactly the same problems you had, heres what i think;
> 
> 1. Another member in this thread posted earlier last year (if i remember correctly), he/she found out that the best setup is to set everything as intake and leave the front as exhaust, while removing the front door and filter makes it much cooler (though someone else recommended to DIY filter the rear intake.
> 
> 2. Before having my current setup, i set the rad and fan as intake, front as intake, and rear as exhaust (using a B9 then) and results were terrible. Warm air being blown over the cpu and vga results in my vga to throttle during moderate load. Idle Cpu temps At 48-50 degs at ambient 26. Just setting the rad back as exhaust got me 42 degs idle.
> 
> 3. Two 80mm's i set as intake, front as exhaust, rad as exhaust, results are 2-3 degs cooler case, slightly cooler vga n cpu. Just a little more noise.
> 
> I tested two 80mms as exhaust, front as intake, and rad as exhaust. The front as exhaust setup is cooler for me, maybe because of cable clutter from front intake reduces airflow to mobo.


Thanks for your response! Just saw the pictures you posted on the last page, looks great!

Gonna order a bunch of Noctua fans and try the set up you suggested - 80mms as intake, front exhaust, rad exhaust. Did you leave the side dust filters on? (rad and GPU). Do you find temps better without them? Also I suppose I can remove the filter from the front, but completely removing the front door seems a bit much. I mean, I have all the filters and dust still seems to find its way into the case.


----------



## dejahboi

For any of those looking for the right PSU size shorter than the tray, check out my thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1537311/short-psu-list-atx-psus-that-are-160mm-or-shorter-small-case-friendly-rev-2

I'll also be continuing my build as well, very soon.


----------



## wiels

Other than cooling performance i still try to maintain the aesthetics of it, so yes i keep the front door n all dust filters on. As filters are positioned after the fan rather than before the fan, i imagine it wouldnt affect temps, but please correct me if im wrong.

I think my system is too 'negative' with front 140mm and side 120mm and rad as exhaust with only 2x 80mms as intake. Ill be moving my rad closer to the front case still set as exhaust, and adding another 120mm flx as intake to where the rad is now. Hopefully itll make it more 'positive' than 'negative' so ill have less dust buildup.


----------



## luukelbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiels*
> 
> Looks awesome! Any noticable change gpu temps?


Idle seems about the same maybe 1°c up
Under load it runs about 4°c higer so thats well worth it in my opinion


----------



## Turgin

Still working on cable management so no case shots yet, but do have a shot for proof to join:


New parts:
Corsair Obsidian 250D
Asus Maximus VII Impact
Intel i7-4790K
Sandisk Extreme Pro 480GB
Corsair SP120 fans
Corsair H100i
Gelid GC Extreme TIM

Resused:
2 x WD Black 2TB HDD in RAID1
Enermax Infiniti 720w PSU
GSkill Ripjaws DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 8GB
EVGA GTX-550 Ti

Got a 12 hour XTU stable OC of 4.4 @ 1.150 so far


----------



## luukelbo

I am making some changes tot the cooling of my case. Im adding 2 120mm fans in the bottom of the case in front of the psu and hdd/ssd bay. (You could almost fit the h100i down there but its just 2mm to long) the fans will be: be quiet pure wings 2 and for the h100i be quiet Shadow wings sw1 (they have a max pressure of 2.7mm) And Im gonna paint the bitfenix 200 mm fan black.
Its gonna be a 200mm and 2x 120mm as intake and 2x 120mm h100i as exhaust


----------



## FuzzDad

What I've found over the course of almost a year w/case is if you watercool the entire box (mobo/CPU/GPU) you may have slightly higher than normal temps unless you over-pressure the box. I went from h100i to a full watercooling smash (see my avatar) and until I went w/all intake fans (including the 80mm slots on the back of the case) I was always getting slightly higher than what I would call normal temps for my setup. I made that change a week ago (all intake) and all the hot air in the case exhausts out the GPU slot now. I get an added benefit of having all that ambient hot air surrounding the GPU block exhaust as well.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horezu*
> 
> 3) Lastly, the two 80mm fans - Are they necessary? Do they make a difference temp wise? Intake or exhaust?


Just go with another simple rules of thumb- one is to never use fans smaller than 120mm unless a 92mm fan comes with a low profile CPU cooler. 80mm fans are never a good idea.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Just go with another simple rules of thumb- one is to never use fans smaller than 120mm unless a 92mm fan comes with a low profile CPU cooler. *80mm fans are never a good idea.*


Please elaborate.









The Cautious ONe


----------



## r43v4n

I recently changed the fans in my setup with Noctua Redux: 2x 80mm Redux (1200rpm max) - as exhaust, 2x 120mm Redux PWM (1200rpm max) - as exhaust pushing through the rad, 1x 140mm Redux (900rpm max) - intake. In this setup I am getting max 70C on my GTX 780 WF 3x OC, and max 58C on the CPU (OC to 4GHz)...in case anyone is interested.


----------



## wiels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r43v4n*
> 
> I recently changed the fans in my setup with Noctua Redux: 2x 80mm Redux (1200rpm max) - as exhaust, 2x 120mm Redux PWM (1200rpm max) - as exhaust pushing through the rad, 1x 140mm Redux (900rpm max) - intake. In this setup I am getting max 70C on my GTX 780 WF 3x OC, and max 58C on the CPU (OC to 4GHz)...in case anyone is interested.


Where r u hiding ur cables? Looks so damn neat... Makes mine look like it went through a riot... And did the redux come in that color? Looked more white than light grey in ur pic..


----------



## Leon360z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiels*
> 
> image1.JPG 1287k .JPG file
> 
> 
> image3.JPG 886k .JPG file
> 
> 
> image2.JPG 1493k .JPG file
> 
> 
> So ive installed 2 x 80mm NF-A8's at the rear to suck air in, and changed the front S14A to exhaust, and F12 blow to the heatsink as exhaust.
> 
> Results are its alot cooler now, with ambient temp of 26 i get 35 degs on idle, on silent (but no auto-off) fan preset.
> 
> On the downside, i feel that the A8's make my system a little noisier than before (used a single B9 before).


Thats not really a good idea. The rear fans will pull in dust as there are no filters. They also dont pull as much air as having the front and sides as intakes.
I have 1 intake on the front and one on the right with 2 80mms as exhaust. Dust free and lots of air

@r43v4n you have negative air pressure in your case. It will get dusty inside.
I recommend you change the fans on the rad as intakes. Thats what im doing.


----------



## r43v4n

@wiels: let me shed some light on the wire management that I decided to do, since changing fans required to take everything apart anyway. I think that the color of the redux fans was influenced by the light reflecting from my desk (which is a very light shade of grey). Hope the pictures are clear enough.














@Leon360z: I know it's negative pressure, and I need it to be this way because with positive pressure the GPU goes over the 80C limit and the whole case feels very hot to the touch. I don't want to harm the rest of the components just because I want few degrees less on the CPU and less dust...I clean my system every month anyway. Besides, after 3 months of only cleaning the dust filters and the outside of the box I did not feel there was so much dust inside the case that would block any ventilation. I guess it depends on how often you want to clean your system and how much you use it.


----------



## wiels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leon360z*
> 
> Thats not really a good idea. The rear fans will pull in dust as there are no filters. They also dont pull as much air as having the front and sides as intakes.
> I have 1 intake on the front and one on the right with 2 80mms as exhaust. Dust free and lots of air


Yeah, im adding a rear filter soon when i have the time.. As setting the rad as intake, it didnt work out well for me, as the air inside the case gets too warm, and also heats up the back of my gpu and that somehow raises my gpu temps under load alot more than normal. Maybe something else i did wrong i dont know. Anyways, ive added a 120mm beside the rad on the mobo side now as intake, helps cool down the case a further 1 degree, and is definitely positive now, since i can feel the air seeping out on the sides of the froont door.

@r34v4n thanks! I think my psu cables r alot longer than yours, but maybe ill work something out ltr.. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## sglords

few days ago just complete oc my cpu. hope will be stable before i oc my gpu also


----------



## FuzzDad

Seems to me airflow is as or more important than positive or negative pressure in the case. Cases have so many openings that to create a true test you'd need to close up every single seam, ever single hole, etc. except for the ones designed as intakes/exhausts. As long as you have air moving either in or out of the case...and not pooling somewhere, your case temps should be fine. Dust buildup is going to occur regardless...but the more you have air moving in and around your case the better chance you have of that dust exiting the case as well...or at least pooling in an area off the electronics (like the bottom of your case).

With this case it's hard to get airflow over the motherboard if you use exhausts on the radiator side of the case without a set of fans on the back...air pools over the CPU. I drilled a nice pattern of holes (different sizes in an artistic motif) in my acrylic top so i get some exhaust there and out the vid card area.


----------



## Sneaky2Toes

This case would be a lot better if the front panel was grilled. I have a 200mm fan in the front. You can both hear a reduction in wind noise and increase in flow when you pop open the front panel. I wish they would sell a replacement front panel or I may just drill a ton of holes in mine.


----------



## Sneaky2Toes

For those may be interested, I repasted my GPU the other day. I have an MSI GTX 970 4G. With stock TIM, was getting a max temp of 76 C.

It is super easy to get the cooler off, just the 4 screws. I used Artic Silver 5. I ran it through a couple runs of Firestrike and about 12 hours of gaming. My max temp dropped to 71 C.

My min temp also dropped 1-2 C.

Not bad for about 15 minutes of work. It seems the fans are a tad bit quieter now while gaming. My temps are a pretty constant 60 C while gaming (Vsync on).


----------



## comicgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sneaky2Toes*
> 
> For those may be interested, I repasted my GPU the other day. I have an MSI GTX 970 4G. With stock TIM, was getting a max temp of 76 C.
> 
> It is super easy to get the cooler off, just the 4 screws. I used Artic Silver 5. I ran it through a couple runs of Firestrike and about 12 hours of gaming. My max temp dropped to 71 C.
> 
> My min temp also dropped 1-2 C.
> 
> Not bad for about 15 minutes of work. It seems the fans are a tad bit quieter now while gaming. My temps are a pretty constant 60 C while gaming (Vsync on).


:thumbup:

That is awesome to hear. I want to do it to my Golden Edition too but I'm not sure if it will have a significant result in my case since I use a Corsair 250D. Playing Assassin's Creed Unity my temps can reach up to 80C.


----------



## mercs213

Hey guys. I have a H100i in my case and was thinking about switching to an air cooler. Any recommendations? Yes, I know the 250D was made to have the H100i in it cooling your CPU, but the only thing in my case that is making noise is the pump. It sounds like a faint electronic hum (going for a near silent build at idle and very quiet at load). Thanks!

Was looking at the Noctua NH-L12 or any C-style CPU coolers.

Gonna go with NH-L12.


----------



## luukelbo

I have started modding my psu by shorting the 24pin and sleeving it. my first sleeving ever i think it turned out alright.
i am now doing the same to the 8pin and the two pci-e cables (these two will be sleeved blue).




Im also going to mod some stuff in the case, the radiator will be mounted up higer so the h100i hoses will clear the front intake fan. and im going to make a pannel witch will fit in the front, in between the fan and fan filter so You will only see the fan blades from the front.


----------



## luukelbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sglords*
> 
> few days ago just complete oc my cpu. hope will be stable before i oc my gpu also


how did you make and mount your side window? ps: looks great!


----------



## dejahboi

Build updated: Lambro lol.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> Hey guys. I have a H100i in my case and was thinking about switching to an air cooler. Any recommendations? Yes, I know the 250D was made to have the H100i in it cooling your CPU, but the only thing in my case that is making noise is the pump. It sounds like a faint electronic hum (going for a near silent build at idle and very quiet at load). Thanks!
> 
> Was looking at the Noctua NH-L12 or any C-style CPU coolers.
> 
> Gonna go with NH-L12.


Has that been the case ever since you've installed the H100i in the case? or is it something that just started happening recently. It's possible that there's a trapped air inside the loop that's causing the noise. Try tapping the pump gently and see if the noise will go away.


----------



## blunted09

On a separate note, certain motherboards definitely go better inside this case based off of cabling.

The ideal motherboards I have seen for this case are the ones with the 24 pin, 8/4 pin and sata cables beside the ram.

The best modes I have seen are all of the Asus boards (z97i-plus, impact etc), gigabyte z97 and the asrock.

Well all mini ITX boards fit just fine, the cabling makes a huge difference especially if you plan on putting an h100 in as well.


----------



## darealist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> Hey guys. I have a H100i in my case and was thinking about switching to an air cooler. Any recommendations? Yes, I know the 250D was made to have the H100i in it cooling your CPU, but the only thing in my case that is making noise is the pump. It sounds like a faint electronic hum (going for a near silent build at idle and very quiet at load). Thanks!
> 
> Was looking at the Noctua NH-L12 or any C-style CPU coolers.
> 
> Gonna go with NH-L12.


That's the thing with watercooling. People always claim it's quiet, but in a near dead silent build with 1-2 case fans, you can easily hear the pump. There's no other way around it.


----------



## FuzzDad

After using the case for almost a year the only thing I would ask on their next iteration of a small box is to have some choice to the sides and top in terms of solid, grill, or window. I know these are not Case Labs or something similiar...but I drilled a nice pattern of holes (in different sizes) in the top window so I could purge some of the air that stagnated over the motherboard. Maybe set a standard size for all three...sides and top...with interchangeable plugins...window, mesh, or solid. Or at least build that in and offer up spares. Regardless...great little case.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuzzDad*
> 
> After using the case for almost a year the only thing I would ask on their next iteration of a small box is to have some choice to the sides and top in terms of solid, grill, or window. I know these are not Case Labs or something similiar...but I drilled a nice pattern of holes (in different sizes) in the top window so I could purge some of the air that stagnated over the motherboard. Maybe set a standard size for all three...sides and top...with interchangeable plugins...window, mesh, or solid. Or at least build that in and offer up spares. Regardless...great little case.


This is a pretty interesting suggestion. Duly noted.

I'd like to agree with this, it'd be nice to have couple of panel options that would suit the owner's need. Something that we can offer as case spare part on our website.


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> This is a pretty interesting suggestion. Duly noted.
> 
> I'd like to agree with this, it'd be nice to have couple of panel options that would suit the owner's need. Something that we can offer as case spare part on our website.


This is actually something I wish that was done. While making panels, I was complaining to my GF, "they should of made optional panels" (variations). Otherwise, its really a great case


----------



## FuzzDad

I did a crappy job on the drilling (used cheap bits) and picked up some splintering on the larger holes...but this is what I did to help w/heat dissipation in the center of the case.


----------



## indy14

what does a pump sound like? I was actually thinking of going from the stock Intel cooler (which is actually pretty quiet) to the H100i.


----------



## JTravis1988

Hey Guys!

I literally just joined so I could actually get in on this and ask some questions I have about a potential build I want to do using this case soon. (Specs here: http://pcpartpicker.com/user/jtravis1988/saved/Xm8ypg)

I'm really curious to know if anyone can tell me whether or not the 200mm BitFenix fan can fit in the front of this case if I install the H100i with both fans on it or if I'll be stuck with a 140mm in front unless I can find some good static pressure fans that are really thin for the radiator. I've done some digging around already but came up with mixed results. I appreciate any insight you guys can offer.


----------



## comicgeek

I see no problem fitting any 200mm in the front


----------



## comicgeek

In my own build I have an h100i with nf-f12s and a nf-f14 in the front. He only reason I used the 140mm in the front is because I can't find any noctua 200mm in stock.


----------



## JTravis1988

That's what I was thinking but reports seem to be mixed and I'm thinking it may depend on the fan used. I saw some (I think it was here) where they had to modify the fan by cutting the mounting tabs off and zip-tying it to the case.
Also, I've seen several of these with a Corsair 200mm fan and was really curious as to where I might find one.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indy14*
> 
> what does a pump sound like? I was actually thinking of going from the stock Intel cooler (which is actually pretty quiet) to the H100i.


I've used the H100i, I could not hear the Pump (It's very small and uses almost no power to run)

TCO


----------



## JTravis1988

I'll second that. I've been using H100 since about 2011 and have never had issues with noise. It's nice and quiet. Even with virtually no fan noise you still can't hear it.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> I'll second that. I've been using H100 since about 2011 and have never had issues with noise. It's nice and quiet. Even with virtually no fan noise you still can't hear it.


I heart the SP120s over the H100i First lmao. It's such a small contraption, Noise is not an issue. the stock fans that come with the H100i are attrocious.

The Cautious ONe


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I heart the SP120s over the H100i First lmao. It's such a small contraption, Noise is not an issue. the stock fans that come with the H100i are attrocious.
> 
> The Cautious ONe


I totally forgot about that because I always replace the fans that come with it. The pump is silent though.


----------



## dejahboi

Aesthetically, I love the SP120s but I still prefer my GT-A15s. My build should done within this month or next


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> That's what I was thinking but reports seem to be mixed and I'm thinking it may depend on the fan used. I saw some (I think it was here) where they had to modify the fan by cutting the mounting tabs off and zip-tying it to the case.
> Also, I've seen several of these with a Corsair 200mm fan and was really curious as to where I might find one.


Any 200mm should be fine in the case. I've never seen claim where they have to modify the fan to fit in the case. I'd be interested to see one, as it would help us to address it if needed.

We do not have 200mm fan atm. Hopefully in the future


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Any 200mm should be fine in the case. I've never seen claim where they have to modify the fan to fit in the case. I'd be interested to see one, as it would help us to address it if needed.
> 
> We do not have 200mm fan atm. Hopefully in the future


rene mauricio made a note of needing to modify the fan back in post #1624 but I'm not entirely clear as to why he needed to. It doesn't seem like t was because of the rad but because of the clips for the 5.25" bay.
It could be specific to his build though and that I'm missing something here.


----------



## Sneaky2Toes

I don't have any pics, but I can tell you from my own personal experience that the BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm needs to be trimmed to fit. It was not a huge deal to make it fit, but it did need trimming in the four corners in order to mount flush.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835345031


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sneaky2Toes*
> 
> I don't have any pics, but I can tell you from my own personal experience that the BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm needs to be trimmed to fit. It was not a huge deal to make it fit, but it did need trimming in the four corners in order to mount flush.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835345031


Thanks for the info. Were you still able to mount it using screws are did you have to use zip-ties as well?

Can anyone else confirm whether or not there is a 200mm fan that can fit without modification?


----------



## Sneaky2Toes

I was able to use screws. I did have to use some washers in the opposite corners though so the fan blade would not rub. It is a flimsy fan and I am not sure that going to a 200mm made any difference in case temps. just FYI


----------



## r43v4n

@ JTravis1988 - You need to use a simple frame fan, like the Thermaltake Pure 20. Notice the 4 mounting brackets. Any fan that has bigger or more mounting brackets will need to be modified in order to fit nicely inside the case.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r43v4n*
> 
> @ JTravis1988 - You need to use a simple frame fan, like the Thermaltake Pure 20. Notice the 4 mounting brackets. Any fan that has bigger or more mounting brackets will need to be modified in order to fit nicely inside the case.


Oh nice, thanks! I was just going to ask if there was a good fan to buy for this. It's like you were reading my mind or something.


----------



## Horezu

Was thinking of getting some custom cables from http://www.moddiy.com/

Was wondering about the approximate lengths for the cables? I'd like to remove the current clutter I have with shorter cables. Anyone here ordered?


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> This is a pretty interesting suggestion. Duly noted.
> 
> I'd like to agree with this, it'd be nice to have couple of panel options that would suit the owner's need. Something that we can offer as case spare part on our website.


I too like this idea as side panel windows are kind of a big deal to me in terms of aesthetics. It's nice to be able to appreciate cool looking graphics cards or custom lighting, etcetera.
But while we're talking about suggestions, the one other thing I'd say, is to make the case maybe a 1-2cm wider. I haven't seen too much here, but on other forums I seem to see the comment "tight fit" a lot in terms of mounting the H100i with fans. Corsair did a remarkably precise design in terms of making everything fit down to nearly the millimeter, which is really impressive, but maybe a touch of wiggle room would be nice. Hopefully I'm not the only one who feels this way. It's an mITX case so I know it's going to be tight going in but just having that little bit of space would be so awesome.

Note: I actually don't have mine yet so I'm going based on feedback I've seen around the web and pictures.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horezu*
> 
> Was thinking of getting some custom cables from http://www.moddiy.com/
> 
> Was wondering about the approximate lengths for the cables? I'd like to remove the current clutter I have with shorter cables. Anyone here ordered?


I think I saw a post about this not too far back and I believe the lengths were 30cm for motherboard and connected devices and 40cm for the graphics card.

You could also use a piece of string to measure as well. I would just add a couple extra centimeters just so you have some wiggle room. Too long is much better than too short especially with $80 cables. :-/


----------



## theaznassassinx

Hello everyone! I lurked this page for the longest time, I used it to decide if i wanted to pull the trigger on a mitx case, specifically this one.
(post cherry)

Here is my build:
i5 4570,
GTX 970,
16GB Ripjaw DDR3
500GB Samsung evo 840 SSD
1TB WD Black caviar HDD
2 misc 500GB HDDs
Corsair CM750M PSU
H100i
NF(?)-14's Noctua Redux rear fase fans.

I had a few questions about other peoples builds:
Has anyone ever succeded installing both of the rear case fans, a H100i AND a 200mm fan in the front? I can't ahve both rear fans and the front 200mm? I bought a coolermaster 200mm red led fan, it hits, and i had a 200mm NZXT fan, (which is really more like 192mm, and that doesn't fit.

Any suggestions?


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theaznassassinx*
> 
> Hello everyone! I lurked this page for the longest time, I used it to decide if i wanted to pull the trigger on a mitx case, specifically this one.
> (post cherry)
> 
> Here is my build:
> i5 4570,
> GTX 970,
> 16GB Ripjaw DDR3
> 500GB Samsung evo 840 SSD
> 1TB WD Black caviar HDD
> 2 misc 500GB HDDs
> Corsair CM750M PSU
> H100i
> NF(?)-14's Noctua Redux rear fase fans.
> 
> I had a few questions about other peoples builds:
> Has anyone ever succeded installing both of the rear case fans, a H100i AND a 200mm fan in the front? I can't ahve both rear fans and the front 200mm? I bought a coolermaster 200mm red led fan, it hits, and i had a 200mm NZXT fan, (which is really more like 192mm, and that doesn't fit.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I haven't seen anyone able to actually do this myself, but it looks like it would work if you got slim fans (15mm thick). Measure it and see. I'm actually curious too now.

Also, do those led straps need inverters or do they run straight from money? I was totally considering getting some for my next build.


----------



## theaznassassinx

The LED strips were really cheap on amazon, i wouldn't go with them again. They do not need a inverter (just 12v) BUT the wire is VERY thin, hard to solder and hard to work with.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theaznassassinx*
> 
> The LED strips were really cheap on amazon, i wouldn't go with them again. They do not need a inverter (just 12v) BUT the wire is VERY thin, hard to solder and hard to work with.


Ah that's lame. Any good ones you could recommend?


----------



## luukelbo

I have almost finished the psu i only need to do the sata power cable. And i put the two 120 mm fans in the bottom so you can see what im gonna do with them, this should give some nice positive pressure. Here are some pics of the progress.



Next things tot do: Mount the radiator up higer in the case so that the h100i hoses will clear the front fan and to give me more space for the motherboard conections. and build a pannel for the front of the case.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luukelbo*
> 
> I have almost finished the psu i only need to do the sata power cable. And i put the two 120 mm fans in the bottom so you can see what im gonna do with them, this should give some nice positive pressure. Here are some pics of the progress.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next things tot do: Mount the radiator up higer in the case so that the h100i hoses will clear the front fan and to give me more space for the motherboard conections. and build a pannel for the front of the case.


Wow! Those look really nice! Are you making all your own custom cables?


----------



## luukelbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> Wow! Those look really nice! Are you making all your own custom cables?


Yes i am making them from scratch its my first time doing this but im realy happy with the result. It has about 12 hours of work in it


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luukelbo*
> 
> Yes i am making them from scratch its my first time doing this but im realy happy with the result. It has about 12 hours of work in it


Jeez, no wonder people often opt to buy them rather than make them.


----------



## theaznassassinx

Unfortunately I cannot suggest any other LED strips, these are the only ones I have come into contact with.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Major update to my build log for those interested in a mATX conversion.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1518731/build-log-corsair-250d-matx


----------



## luukelbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> Major update to my build log for those interested in a mATX conversion.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1518731/build-log-corsair-250d-matx


thats neat! What are You going tot do with cooling? air/water


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luukelbo*
> 
> thats neat! What are You going tot do with cooling? air/water


Thanks!

Would love to water cool it, but that will have to wait. I am going to have to shell out $160 for a new board and $550 for another GTX 980 so I don't think water cooling is in the budget.

I have a replacement cooler for the CPU but I have been really lazy and haven't installed it. I got it several months ago.

I laid out how I want to run water in it, but I just cant justify/afford it at the moment.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Would love to water cool it, but that will have to wait. I am going to have to shell out $160 for a new board and $550 for another GTX 980 so I don't think water cooling is in the budget.
> 
> I have a replacement cooler for the CPU but I have been really lazy and haven't installed it. I got it several months ago.
> 
> I laid out how I want to run water in it, but I just cant justify/afford it at the moment.


Why not save $200 and go with a 970 or spend an extra $150 and go SLI 970? From what I've seen, the performance benefit of a single 980 is only about 12% over a 970 and SLI 970 will utterly decimate a single 980. I know people are wary of the memory issue but I've also seen reports of that not really having a significant impact on performance either.
I'm just curious. Not trying to bash or anything just trying to help get you the best bang for your buck.








This is coming along nicely, I can't wait to see it when it's done!


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> Why not save $200 and go with a 970 or spend an extra $150 and go SLI 970? From what I've seen, the performance benefit of a single 980 is only about 12% over a 970 and SLI 970 will utterly decimate a single 980. I know people are wary of the memory issue but I've also seen reports of that not really having a significant impact on performance either.
> I'm just curious. Not trying to bash or anything just trying to help get you the best bang for your buck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is coming along nicely, I can't wait to see it when it's done!


I thought about that ... but I really wanted to just get a GTX 980 because I have one and didn't want to sell it. figured it would be easy just to get another and be done and have two amazing cards... I can save on the side for water cooling







I am not poor or living pay check to pay check.

Thanks for the comments and I too cant wait.









I think two of these would look great in there:


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> I thought about that ... but I really wanted to just get a GTX 980 because I have one and didn't want to sell it. figured it would be easy just to get another and be done and have two amazing cards... I can save on the side for water cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not poor or living pay check to pay check.
> 
> Thanks for the comments and I too cant wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think two of these would look great in there:


Oh I see. I didn't realize you had one already. That makes perfect sense then.
That's a pretty awesome looking card. It will definitely look mean with two of those monsters in it.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> Oh I see. I didn't realize you had one already. That makes perfect sense then.
> That's a pretty awesome looking card. It will definitely look mean with two of those monsters in it.


yup because from the start I was ITX and thought I need the best single card I can buy... but now....

Running a ROG Swift so I wouldn't might the extra frames for high end and future game titles. (reason for the extra card)

I think those MSI cards are sweet but I cant find them and again having the EVGA card i think I will just get one more.


----------



## blunted09

My build is complete! What a beautiful case.

4790k
Asus Maximus VII impact
Msi Gtx 980 gaming 4g
Corsair H100 and corsair AF and SP fans all around
Hx750 psu
8 gb gskill
250gb evo and 750gb WD black

The cabling require pre planning but well worth it

Surprisingly, the MSI Gtx 980 (overclocked to 1500mhz) temps never go above 60 degrees with a bit of a fan tune.

The cpu is at 4.4ghz at 1.12v and prime95 v26.6 shows temps of 62 degrees max. The radiator fans are at a very quiet setting.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blunted09*
> 
> My build is complete! What a beautiful case.
> 
> 4790k
> Asus Maximus VII impact
> Msi Gtx 980 gaming 4g
> Corsair H100 and corsair AF and SP fans all around
> Hx750 psu
> 8 gb gskill
> 250gb evo and 750gb WD black
> 
> The cabling require pre planning but well worth it
> 
> Surprisingly, the MSI Gtx 980 (overclocked to 1500mhz) temps never go above 60 degrees with a bit of a fan tune.
> 
> The cpu is at 4.4ghz at 1.12v and prime95 v26.6 shows temps of 62 degrees max. The radiator fans are at a very quiet setting.


Nice!


----------



## Horezu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blunted09*
> 
> My build is complete! What a beautiful case.
> 
> 4790k
> Asus Maximus VII impact
> Msi Gtx 980 gaming 4g
> Corsair H100 and corsair AF and SP fans all around
> Hx750 psu
> 8 gb gskill
> 250gb evo and 750gb WD black
> 
> The cabling require pre planning but well worth it
> 
> Surprisingly, the MSI Gtx 980 (overclocked to 1500mhz) temps never go above 60 degrees with a bit of a fan tune.
> 
> The cpu is at 4.4ghz at 1.12v and prime95 v26.6 shows temps of 62 degrees max. The radiator fans are at a very quiet setting.


Very nice! How long are your cables? I'm measuring as someone suggested earlier in this thread between 30 - 40 cm.


----------



## blunted09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horezu*
> 
> Very nice! How long are your cables? I'm measuring as someone suggested earlier in this thread between 30 - 40 cm.


The cables are unfortunately really long. I can't find a reasonable price for psu cables. I took a tip from someone in this thread and removed the two full size hdd trays and tucked in all of the cables in there. This also enabled me to tuck in the wireless antenna inside the case.

If anyone know where I can find some shorter cables for the corsair TX series psu'so, let me know.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blunted09*
> 
> The cables are unfortunately really long. I can't find a reasonable price for psu cables. I took a tip from someone in this thread and removed the two full size hdd trays and tucked in all of the cables in there. This also enabled me to tuck in the wireless antenna inside the case.
> 
> If anyone know where I can find some shorter cables for the corsair TX series psu'so, let me know.


I've seen some people using these guys for custom cabling.
I've also seen some of the work that Lutro0 Customs does (not personally) and their cables look amazing.

I know there are others out there but these are the two I can think of off the top of my head. It's going to be pricey though, as custom cables often are.


----------



## blunted09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> I've seen some people using these guys for custom cabling.
> I've also seen some of the work that Lutro0 Customs does (not personally) and their cables look amazing.
> 
> I know there are others out there but these are the two I can think of off the top of my head. It's going to be pricey though, as custom cables often are.


Thank you! So far I have only been able to find extenders but they create a huge amount of clutter. I buy cabling from dazmode as they have great prices for most things.


----------



## JTravis1988

Just hoping I can help out.








I'm not familiar with them. I'll have to check them out as I'll be getting custom cabling for my next build. I just don't have the time to hand make all mine being a college student and all. A man can dream though...


----------



## comicgeek

Moddiy.com too. I got my cables from them. But if I had the tools and time, I would definitely make my own short, individually sleeved cables.


----------



## elamelo

Got everything installed. Here is a quick update:






went from a 750ti to a WC'd R9 290 by Visiontek for $348 (shipped):
https://www.visiontek.com/graphics-cards/liquid-cooled-series/visiontek-cryovenom-liquidcooled-series-r9-290-detail.html


----------



## indy14

Oh wow you can actually fit a custom loop in this thing! That looks sick!

How are your temps?


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indy14*
> 
> Oh wow you can actually fit a custom loop in this thing! That looks sick!
> 
> How are your temps?


You should check out my build log







Its still in the process but its coming out really well.


----------



## Nuttfuz

I'd like to join!







Thanks to all who helped me with picking parts, it is a beast! CPU cloked @4.8ghz
https://pcpartpicker.com/b/cBHNnQ


----------



## Aidic06

Thinking its time to start replacing my current machine. I've been putting together a list of components but wondered if I missed updates that might be happening within the next 3 months. Here's what I'm thinking:

Case: Corsair 250d
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VII Impact
CPU: Core i7 4790k (might go with i5 4690k instead)
RAM: Mushkin Enhanced Redline 16 GB (2x8Gb) 2133 Memory (9-11-11-28 Timings)
SSD: 2x Samsung 850 Pro 512GB in raid-0
Storage: 1.5 TB WD Black drive (reuse from spare parts)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i with 2x SP120 PWM High Performance instead of included fans, an additional AF140 Quiet Edition to replace the 140 default in the front of the case
GPU: GTX 770 (reuse from current machine, will likely replace with GTX 980 or replacement within 6 months)
PSU: Corsair AX850 (reuse from current machine, would consider replacing)

Probably going to use the Win10 preview as my OS until it's released. Never used Win8 and would prefer to just have the install media of the OS I intend to use for the life of the computer.

This is primarily a gaming computer at this point, don't have a monitor with higher than 1080p right now, but thats planned within the next year as well.

My main questions are:
1. Am I just being stupid trying to retain a raid-0? I'm currently using 2 Intel X-25M's in raid-0 as my OS/Games drive. I think any current SSD would be "faster" but maybe not noticeably so in day-to-day activities.
2. Is there something in the next 3-4 months that I'm missing that is about to be updated? I'm not going to be purchasing most of this until closer to April, but I could start buying pieces soon.
3. Should I worry about replacing my PSU or just roll with the used one? It's about 3 years old now.
4. Any other comments or suggestions?

Thanks for any responses.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aidic06*
> 
> Thinking its time to start replacing my current machine. I've been putting together a list of components but wondered if I missed updates that might be happening within the next 3 months. Here's what I'm thinking:
> 
> Case: Corsair 250d
> Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VII Impact
> CPU: Core i7 4790k (might go with i5 4690k instead)
> RAM: Mushkin Enhanced Redline 16 GB (2x8Gb) 2133 Memory (9-11-11-28 Timings)
> SSD: 2x Samsung 850 Pro 512GB in raid-0
> Storage: 1.5 TB WD Black drive (reuse from spare parts)
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i with 2x SP120 PWM High Performance instead of included fans, an additional AF140 Quiet Edition to replace the 140 default in the front of the case
> GPU: GTX 770 (reuse from current machine, will likely replace with GTX 980 or replacement within 6 months)
> PSU: Corsair AX850 (reuse from current machine, would consider replacing)
> 
> Probably going to use the Win10 preview as my OS until it's released. Never used Win8 and would prefer to just have the install media of the OS I intend to use for the life of the computer.
> 
> This is primarily a gaming computer at this point, don't have a monitor with higher than 1080p right now, but thats planned within the next year as well.
> 
> My main questions are:
> 1. Am I just being stupid trying to retain a raid-0? I'm currently using 2 Intel X-25M's in raid-0 as my OS/Games drive. I think any current SSD would be "faster" but maybe not noticeably so in day-to-day activities.
> 2. Is there something in the next 3-4 months that I'm missing that is about to be updated? I'm not going to be purchasing most of this until closer to April, but I could start buying pieces soon.
> 3. Should I worry about replacing my PSU or just roll with the used one? It's about 3 years old now.
> 4. Any other comments or suggestions?
> 
> Thanks for any responses.


Windows 10 is amazing... great choice.

1) if you can buy 2 new SSDs and RAID-0 them... I have two Corsair LS drives in Raid-0 and it is right around 1GB/s FAST!
2) The 5th gen Intel CPUs will be out soon (August?) and the X300 card from AMD and NV 980Ti are coming as well
3) An AX850 can run way more hardware then you have... I have the RM 750 and planning to run Sli GTX 980s. The GTX 980s don't need much power at all
4) Get a ASUS ROG Swift if you got cash burning in your pocket


----------



## Nuttfuz

I love my EVGA Supernova G2 850w PSU. It is gold cert, 10 year warranty, modular, and most of all it is pretty cheap


----------



## elamelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indy14*
> 
> Oh wow you can actually fit a custom loop in this thing! That looks sick!
> 
> How are your temps?


My temps are not stellar because I conceded in letting my loop splash water from the gpu pass onto the cpu block THEN to the radiator THEN to the pump then back round....I know...not optimal blah blah blah.

Idle:

GPU (stock clocks) is 39C and CPU (4.2ghz) is 34-36C

GPU 100% load + CPU no load:

GPU (stock clocks) is 59C and CPU (4.2ghz) is 45C

I'll do some more benching/loading but this is preliminary. Will have more later.


----------



## indy14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elamelo*


That's pretty good. What radiator are you using?

I've heard the argument that adding a rad between the GPU/CPU will not make a huge difference due to the flow rate. Here's the discussion: https://plus.google.com/b/101313945104328051390/113809319863406541135/posts/84Woe5zXVuf?cfem=1

Is it even possible to do in this case?


----------



## elamelo

I'm using ONE Alphacool 240 x 120 x ~30mm NexXxos ST30 radiator: http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-nexxxos-st30-full-copper-240mm.html

I'm also using SLIM Prolimatech Vortex 120mm x 15mm PMW fans!!!!

Anything is possible (always have that mindset).

I think you need acrylic tubing to make it easier to route cooling lines to how you want your loop to go. There are some awesome Water builds on overclock. Just look around for some inspiration. The people on here are awesome and will typically answer your messages.

I've built a number of rigs and this one is honestly the MOST quiet ---> damn near inaudible really ---> Especially during typical use and folding and gaming (I do not game much).

side note: CURSE FrozenCPU....prices HAVE risen at PPC's (slightly on some items).....


----------



## Nuttfuz

Can anyone recommend a motherboard for the 250d? My MSI motherboard motherboard pooped out, so I'm getting a refund. Was looking at the Z87 ASUS Impact on newegg for $145 refurbished, any other suggestions?


----------



## Aidic06

Thanks Nick!

I was considering purchasing a smaller PSU and possibly not having to cannibalize everything from my current machine. I'll be looking into the Swift, its one of those things that id really like to do but requires an investment to do something that isn't directly cpu related.

Thanks for the suggestions though, and you've certainly helped me finalize my plans. Now i just need the money to accumulate and I can purchase the components.


----------



## NiteNinja

I've been on a googling spree for my next computer build.

I'm an over the road trucker, with access to a diesel fired generator. Gaming laptops are nice, but there is nothing like the sheer power of a gaming rig. I've done quite a bit of research on Mini-ITX cases, and as an AMD fanboy, I'm pretty limited on my parts. I'm set on this case, but a little leery on a few things, but reading this threadnought, I'm pretty confident in my part picking and research.

I just joined, read the rules, but still uncertain that I can directly link my parts, so I'll give the basic rundown as well as the Newegg part number if applicable (As I use Newegg for most of my shopping).


First off, I'm aiming to shove in an XFX R9-290X-8DFD Radeon R9 290X 8GB 512-Bit DDR5 PCI Express 3.0 Double Dissipation Edition. Excellent card, as I'm confirmed that I cannot fit the 295x Dual GPU cards in this case, so this is the next best thing. Sadly, its 11.6" in length, which is a sliver above someone's big'ol Powercolor 290x they posted above. I would also assume, that with a long GPU, that the front fan cannot be replaced to a larger 200mm fan over the stock 140, correct?

Next, the motherboard I chose, is the ASRock FM2A88X-ITX+ FM2+ / FM2 AMD A88X (Bolton D4). I'm an AMD fanboy, and I'd like to keep it that way. Its a FM2+ motherboard (Since they can't make 990FX AM3+ Micro ITX boards, sadly), and I've been tied up on a few things.
*CPU:* I like the A10-7850, BUT, I'll be using the dedicated GPU all the time. Seeing that the "12 compute cores" can't be applied to all CPU (Because the idea of a 12 core CPU makes me tingly inside), I would assume that my choice to move to the Athlon X4 860K wouldn't really make a difference? (I think I read something on this site that said they're virtually the same, and the 860K actually overclocks better).

Thirdly, I'm adding a decent water cooler (Cooler Master Nepton 240M), and I notice that the fans on all these pretty much rub up against the RAM. My Motherboard has the 24 pin power connector before the RAM, offering a little more airflow wiggle room, but worried that maybe the cables will bump/rub the fan?

Other than that, I'm pretty confident that the rest of my parts will fit together nicely, got some PWM splitters for the back 80 fans, a slot loading Blu-Ray burner, replacing the fans to white LED (to match the XFX and Cooler Master logos), maxing out my memory with some Adata 2400 sticks, 1KW PSU (Platinum Certified), and using a dual SSD with 4TB HDD storage.

Other than those few concerns, I do think that this will make a rather nice compact gaming rig that I can carry along in my big rig truck and be somewhat resistant to the bumps and vibrations found on the road.

Any thoughts and input on my above concerns?

(I'll go ahead and use the Forum's "Rig Builder" tool to _build_ this rig)


----------



## blunted09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuttfuz*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a motherboard for the 250d? My MSI motherboard motherboard pooped out, so I'm getting a refund. Was looking at the Z87 ASUS Impact on newegg for $145 refurbished, any other suggestions?


The MSI is a great motherboard but the layout is terrible. Go for motherboards that have the 24 pin and USB headers at the front. I have the z97 impact VII and it's perfect. The z87 vi impact is the same.


----------



## crazyxelite

Hi is possible fit an h220x or an h110i gt on it? Thanks


----------



## blunted09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyxelite*
> 
> Hi is possible fit an h220x or an h110i gt on it? Thanks


Unfortunately not. The largest that can fit is 2x120's like in the h100i


----------



## luukelbo

I am looking for a USB 3.0 20pin 90 degree adapter. Without soldering a new header tot the MB. Someone who knows where i can find one?


----------



## Axelrankpoke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiteNinja*
> 
> First off, I'm aiming to shove in an XFX R9-290X-8DFD Radeon R9 290X 8GB 512-Bit DDR5 PCI Express 3.0 Double Dissipation Edition. Excellent card, as I'm confirmed that I cannot fit the 295x Dual GPU cards in this case, so this is the next best thing. Sadly, its 11.6" in length, which is a sliver above someone's big'ol Powercolor 290x they posted above.


I have a XFX R9 290X Double Dissipation Edition (this one, to be precise) and it fits. It's 11.61 x 5.63 x 1.65
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyxelite*
> 
> Hi is possible fit an h220x or an h110i gt on it? Thanks


Take a look at this album. Had this link saved in my notes. Wasn't me who did the build so I can't give any details, sorry.


----------



## NiteNinja

Awesome, exact same dimensions, just slightly slower memory clock and 4gb instead of 8.

Does the fans line up with the vent on the case well?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axelrankpoke*
> 
> I have a XFX R9 290X Double Dissipation Edition (this one, to be precise) and it fits. It's 11.61 x 5.63 x 1.65


----------



## Axelrankpoke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiteNinja*
> 
> Awesome, exact same dimensions, just slightly slower memory clock and 4gb instead of 8.
> 
> Does the fans line up with the vent on the case well?


The fans are lined up with the perforation on the side panel. In fact, you can also see the glowing XFX logo through the mesh.


----------



## NiteNinja

Yeah that and the CPU water block is why I chose to go white LED fans instead of red.

So its a tight fit but is there any clearance left between the front of the card and the chassis? The R295x dual GPU on a card is only marginally larger than this behemoth. I'm trying to crank out as much AMD performance in this footprint as possible. (Which I was sad to see no AM3+ Mini-ITX out there)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axelrankpoke*
> 
> The fans are lined up with the perforation on the side panel. In fact, you can also see the glowing XFX logo through the mesh.


----------



## Axelrankpoke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiteNinja*
> 
> Yeah that and the CPU water block is why I chose to go white LED fans instead of red.
> 
> So its a tight fit but is there any clearance left between the front of the card and the chassis? The R295x dual GPU on a card is only marginally larger than this behemoth. I'm trying to crank out as much AMD performance in this footprint as possible. (Which I was sad to see no AM3+ Mini-ITX out there)


There's less than an inch of clearance between the front of the card and the front panel of the case, about 2.5 cm. Good luck with the AMD build! Have you considered waiting for the 300 series cards to be announced?


----------



## trevorludgate

Here's my build:

BLOODY OBSIDIAN - A Budget-less Mini-ITX Build & Mods

started on 02/22/15
•

last post 03/06/15 at 7:45pm
•

18 replies
•

2277 views

Check it out, there's plenty of mods you guys may want to see


----------



## ubR322

will my gpu fit?

Card Dimension (inch) : 11.61 x 5.63 x 1.65


----------



## trevorludgate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ubR322*
> 
> will my gpu fit?
> 
> Card Dimension (inch) : 11.61 x 5.63 x 1.65


My card (GTX 980 STRIX) just squeezed into the case. My card dimensions are 11.36 x 5.3 x 1.61 Inch (stock cooler). With the water block it slides in nicely.

So it likely will not fit


----------



## ubR322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trevorludgate*
> 
> My card (GTX 980 STRIX) just squeezed into the case. My card dimensions are 11.36 x 5.3 x 1.61 Inch (stock cooler). With the water block it slides in nicely.
> 
> So it likely will not fit


that sucks, was looking forward to getting this case. DAMN YOU XFX 280X!


----------



## trevorludgate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ubR322*
> 
> that sucks, was looking forward to getting this case. DAMN YOU XFX 280X!


Dremel? Dremel!
Lol

The official case specs say 290mm (11.4173 Inches according to Google). Also the height of the card seems like a problem. My heatpipes were just touching the top panel (my height is 5.3 vs your 5.63)

*sadface*


----------



## iRUSH

I have a 250d and a gtx 960 g.1 coming in today. It's 295 mm in length so if I need to mod this for the extra 5 mm I'll do so. Any opinion on that?


----------



## trevorludgate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I have a 250d and a gtx 960 g.1 coming in today. It's 295 mm in length so if I need to mod this for the extra 5 mm I'll do so. Any opinion on that?


Tricky... Perhaps cutting out the front panel a little bit (the mesh). I don't remember where exactly the GPU lines up but I will take a look later today.
Based on the size of mine, I have a bit of room to spare, it's a matter of getting it in the case...


Since you already ordered it, let us know what happens


----------



## ubR322

I'm getting a mixed answer from all the reviews of the case. Majority of reviews on the front page state a 290mm gpu length, but a few reviews have said up to a 300mm gpu can fit. the height of the card is a little sketchy but I figured it would have enough room for the pcie connectors to plug in.


----------



## trevorludgate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ubR322*
> 
> I'm getting a mixed answer from all the reviews of the case. Majority of reviews on the front page state a 290mm gpu length, but a few reviews have said up to a 300mm gpu can fit. the height of the card is a little sketchy but I figured it would have enough room for the pcie connectors to plug in.


Here's a bunch of pics from my build for reference. Hope it helps in determining whether or not it fits. (11.36 x 5.3 x 1.61 Inch)


Spoiler: GTX 980 STRIX


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I have a 250d and a gtx 960 g.1 coming in today. It's 295 mm in length so if I need to mod this for the extra 5 mm I'll do so. Any opinion on that?


It should fit I fit a r 295x2 in min without cutting the front it was a tight fit but it can be done and that card is 307 mm long. You will just have to maybe go at angles to get it to fit just right I did it took about 5 mins just getting the gpu in and make sure you put your board in without ram or anything else in the case and it will make it alot easier.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiteNinja*
> 
> I've been on a googling spree for my next computer build.
> 
> I'm an over the road trucker, with access to a diesel fired generator. Gaming laptops are nice, but there is nothing like the sheer power of a gaming rig. I've done quite a bit of research on Mini-ITX cases, and as an AMD fanboy, I'm pretty limited on my parts. I'm set on this case, but a little leery on a few things, but reading this threadnought, I'm pretty confident in my part picking and research.
> 
> I just joined, read the rules, but still uncertain that I can directly link my parts, so I'll give the basic rundown as well as the Newegg part number if applicable (As I use Newegg for most of my shopping).
> 
> 
> First off, I'm aiming to shove in an XFX R9-290X-8DFD Radeon R9 290X 8GB 512-Bit DDR5 PCI Express 3.0 Double Dissipation Edition. Excellent card, as I'm confirmed that I cannot fit the 295x Dual GPU cards in this case, so this is the next best thing. Sadly, its 11.6" in length, which is a sliver above someone's big'ol Powercolor 290x they posted above. I would also assume, that with a long GPU, that the front fan cannot be replaced to a larger 200mm fan over the stock 140, correct?
> 
> Next, the motherboard I chose, is the ASRock FM2A88X-ITX+ FM2+ / FM2 AMD A88X (Bolton D4). I'm an AMD fanboy, and I'd like to keep it that way. Its a FM2+ motherboard (Since they can't make 990FX AM3+ Micro ITX boards, sadly), and I've been tied up on a few things.
> *CPU:* I like the A10-7850, BUT, I'll be using the dedicated GPU all the time. Seeing that the "12 compute cores" can't be applied to all CPU (Because the idea of a 12 core CPU makes me tingly inside), I would assume that my choice to move to the Athlon X4 860K wouldn't really make a difference? (I think I read something on this site that said they're virtually the same, and the 860K actually overclocks better).
> 
> Thirdly, I'm adding a decent water cooler (Cooler Master Nepton 240M), and I notice that the fans on all these pretty much rub up against the RAM. My Motherboard has the 24 pin power connector before the RAM, offering a little more airflow wiggle room, but worried that maybe the cables will bump/rub the fan?
> 
> Other than that, I'm pretty confident that the rest of my parts will fit together nicely, got some PWM splitters for the back 80 fans, a slot loading Blu-Ray burner, replacing the fans to white LED (to match the XFX and Cooler Master logos), maxing out my memory with some Adata 2400 sticks, 1KW PSU (Platinum Certified), and using a dual SSD with 4TB HDD storage.
> 
> Other than those few concerns, I do think that this will make a rather nice compact gaming rig that I can carry along in my big rig truck and be somewhat resistant to the bumps and vibrations found on the road.
> 
> Any thoughts and input on my above concerns?
> 
> (I'll go ahead and use the Forum's "Rig Builder" tool to _build_ this rig)


Who confirmed you cannot fit a r 295x2 in there I did it. I fit one in mine I started a build log but forgot to finish it but you can see I was able to fit the r 295x2 in the case with no modding it takes a little patience but can be done.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1513549/build-log-250d-with-295x2-widow-maker/30#post_23258795


----------



## NiteNinja

Nah. They'll be unaffordable at the start, and usually the first few generations of a new AMD series is a rebranded older model that's been tweaked. nVidia does the same thing ever since the release of the 9800 to "replace" the 8800. (Which my overclocked 7950GT KO-edition at the time was still better).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axelrankpoke*
> 
> There's less than an inch of clearance between the front of the card and the front panel of the case, about 2.5 cm. Good luck with the AMD build! Have you considered waiting for the 300 series cards to be announced?


----------



## iRUSH

The 295 mm long GTX 960 G.1 Gaming fit just fine. All I had to do was remove the front fan just so I could install the GPU. Then I was able to install the front fan again. It was easy and I still have room left, not much, but it sure isn't rubbing









I just finished with a fresh OS and now I'm installing the rest of my software. I'll get pics up here tomorrow.


----------



## trevorludgate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> The 295 mm long GTX 960 G.1 Gaming fit just fine. All I had to do was remove the front fan just so I could install the GPU. Then I was able to install the front fan again. It was easy and I still have room left, not much, but it sure isn't rubbing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished with a fresh OS and now I'm installing the rest of my software. I'll get pics up here tomorrow.


----------



## iRUSH

Here's a few photos. The PS4 fits perfectly on top. I made sure of that before buying the 250d. Overall I like the case.


----------



## theaznassassinx

So, this was my original issue with the case.

You could not fit a 200mm fan in the front while retaining usage of the rear fans + H100i, you either have both rear fans, or the front 200mm fan, the piping for the H100i gets in the way of the rear fans.

I have just ordered a 180mm fan to see if it will fit, a smart man would have measured and then bought a fan but I drunkenly ordered this one because... well.. yeah.

I will update this post with pictures once my fan comes in.


----------



## SmoothOpX

Hey guys!

Finally made it through all 216 pages so I'd like to say hi and post my future build I'm planning now. Thanks for all the great tips and advise that's going on in here. I'm stoked to be starting this build in the next couple months. Here is my gaming rig for mainly 2560x1080 60+ FPS. If anyone sees any no-no's please let me know. Or if I should wait for a 980Ti or H100i GTX, things like that. I'd really appreciate it!

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/WZQG6h
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/WZQG6h/by_merchant/

CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Micro Center)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Amazon)
Motherboard: Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($148.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($129.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For $119.28)
Storage: Western Digital BLACK SERIES 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($124.89 @ OutletPC)
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 980 4GB STRIX Video Card ($534.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Case: Corsair 250D Mini ITX Tower Case ($66.50 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: Corsair RM 750W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($99.99 @ Amazon)
Optical Drive: Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($59.99 @ NCIX US)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8.1 (32/64-bit) ($101.75 @ OutletPC)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 39.9 CFM 120mm Fans ($23.98 @ OutletPC)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 37.9 CFM 120mm Fans ($35.41 @ Amazon)
Other: Corsair Commander Mini ($59.99)
Total: $1885.73
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-03-04 15:32 EST-0500


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Here's a few photos. The PS4 fits perfectly on top. I made sure of that before buying the 250d. Overall I like the case.


lol had to look twice, i was like i didnt post recently in this thread! i had my ps4 on top of the case too








I feels like its made for it.
Another big







for Corsair


----------



## JN986

Recently downsized my main computer by selling off my ASRock Z77 Extreme4 ATX and Corsair TX750. Purchased a ASRock Z77E-ITX on ebay and a brand new EVGA 750 B2 semi modular.





Size comparison. The weight difference is substantial. The Antec P180 weighs 34LB's empty.


----------



## trevorludgate

The Bloody Obsidian


----------



## nickbaldwin86

2 GTX 980s


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> 2 GTX 980s


Ummm, I'm going to need to see how you did this!


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Ummm, I'm going to need to see how you did this!


Feel free to browse my build thread in my sig line









I didnt go into great detail but if you have questions I can likely help


----------



## Kallimer

Grats to all for your lovely builds, I really enjoyed the thread








I'm planning to make my own set-up as well but I've got still some doubts.

I'm going with an i5-4690k and a GTX970 (most likely MSI gaming, being a tad smaller than the ASUS Strix)

I can tell most of the builds have the Corsair H100i installed but I'm quite concerned about its noise.
The recently released Noctua NH-U9S is having some nice reviews, do you think it's a viable solution inside our mITX case?

Depending on the cooling system I'm going to install which of the following mobo is best suited?
- Gigabyte Z97N WIFI (or gaming?)
- ASRock Z97E-ITX
- ASUS Z97I-Plus

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## blunted09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kallimer*
> 
> Grats to all for your lovely builds, I really enjoyed the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to make my own set-up as well but I've got still some doubts.
> 
> I'm going with an i5-4690k and a GTX970 (most likely MSI gaming, being a tad smaller than the ASUS Strix)
> 
> I can tell most of the builds have the Corsair H100i installed but I'm quite concerned about its noise.
> The recently released Noctua NH-U9S is having some nice reviews, do you think it's a viable solution inside our mITX case?
> 
> Depending on the cooling system I'm going to install which of the following mobo is best suited?
> - Gigabyte Z97N WIFI (or gaming?)
> - ASRock Z97E-ITX
> - ASUS Z97I-Plus
> 
> Thank you all for your help!


All of those motherboards are great.

Personal thoughts...

Gigabyte - great overall board and excellent placement of the 24 pin and sata connections (go for gaming if not too much more. I see it has a 4 pin power instead of 8-will it affect OC?

Asrock - not too sure but reviews say it's a good overclocker.

Asus z97i - again, great board but I can't get over that gold color. 3 fan controllers which is a huge plus.

The h100 works great because it gives you another 2 fan controllers as well, which is lacking on almost all Mitx boards. I went with the Asus Maximus Impact VII because I wanted full fan control amongst all the other features. If you can find a z87 impact vi it's pretty much the same thing.


----------



## iRUSH

The z97n gaming 5 made my worst motherboard of all time list currently in 1st place. Do not buy that board. I had it for a week and it was aweful.

Any setting made in the bios didn't stick in Windows and it would bsod when waking not to mention the several other issues with it.

This was using all 4 bios and the f4e beta bios.


----------



## Protoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kallimer*
> 
> Depending on the cooling system I'm going to install which of the following mobo is best suited?


If you're not buying an H100i you'll need the extra fan headers for CPU air cooling and case fans. Of the three options I'd go with ASUS.


----------



## KaffieneKing

I can reccomend the asus Z97I Plus from personal experience its just great!


----------



## jezzer

Msi z87i gaming ac is nice, overclocks nice and very stable. Also alot of usb ports on the back which is a big plus for me at least. No day of regret for getting this for in the 250d even tho connections arent optimal for the case but i believe only the asus board is layed out perfectly for this case.

Z97 is a must tho as broadwell k will be released and i dont know if they will work in z87

Also the new ECS Z97 DRONE looks nice and will be "cheap"


----------



## Kallimer

Thanks all for the tips!

Any idea about the Noctua NH-U9S (95x95x120mm) being a viable solution for a 250D setup?
Would air flow inside the case be compromised?


----------



## SandorV

Guys, what fan-setup should be the best for this case?

Using the h100i with gtx970.

I order myself be quiet! shadows wings sw1 pwm fans, 2 x 120mm for the h100i and 2 x 80mm for the back. I have no idea how I should put them.


----------



## A321GO

Here's my build



In the dark



My specs:

CPU: i5 4670K @ 4.2GHz
Mobo: Z87i Gaming ac
GPU: MSI R9 290 (stock cooler)
RAM: Corsair 2x4GB Vengeance Pro 1866MHz
Cooler: H100i
Storage: Kingston hyperX fury 120gb (OS) & 2TB Seagate Barracuda (Storage)
PSU: Corsair CX750M

I might change my motherboard to a Maximus Impact, the sockets are perfectly arranged, hence a lot better cable management.


----------



## Sulfatron

Here's mine..

Not finished yet, didn't test the parts so I am a bit worried









Came from a 900D (see my build log), wanted to downsize and keep similar performance.

Let me know what you think;













Don't mind the Silica moisture bag, had an unfortunate leak from a bad fitting..









I am planing to get the pump cables braided in the same colour as the PSU cables.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sulfatron*
> 
> Here's mine..
> 
> Not finished yet, didn't test the parts so I am a bit worried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came from a 900D (see my build log), wanted to downsize and keep similar performance.
> 
> Let me know what you think;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the Silica moisture bag, had an unfortunate leak from a bad fitting..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am planing to get the pump cables braided in the same colour as the PSU cables.


That is sweet! What's in it?


----------



## Sulfatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> That is sweet! What's in it?


Thx!!

4790k
295X2
16GB Ram 1866Mhz

These are the main parts, I'll start a thread soon with more details.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sulfatron*
> 
> Thx!!
> 
> 4790k
> 295X2
> 16GB Ram 1866Mhz
> 
> These are the main parts, I'll start a thread soon with more details.


I am glad you got yours done I finished mine over the weekend same thing pretty much except acrylic tubing and my 4790k died got a new one in the mail today.


----------



## Sulfatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I am glad you got yours done I finished mine over the weekend same thing pretty much except acrylic tubing and my 4790k died got a new one in the mail today.


Well, not finished yet, still got to power it and see if everything works..









Shame about your CPU, did it die before you filled up your loop?? Looking forward to see your rig running


----------



## iRUSH

You two should post build logs (if you haven't already) and details on mods. Especially the side panel window.

Great looking builds guys


----------



## Horezu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theaznassassinx*
> 
> So, this was my original issue with the case.
> 
> You could not fit a 200mm fan in the front while retaining usage of the rear fans + H100i, you either have both rear fans, or the front 200mm fan, the piping for the H100i gets in the way of the rear fans.


Has anyone been able to fit a 200mm intake at the front with 2 80mm fans at the back alongside a 240mm rad? I'm thinking of upgrading to the H100i GTX and am wondering if a 200mm fan will fit or if I should just stick with my current 140mm fan.

Also I haven't seen much discussion regarding video card height. My card is 5.94 inches high, and as a result I have to smush the pcie cables down, it's definitely not a comfy fit but it works. Any solutions around this? I suppose buying a shorter card would be the most obvious one


----------



## doctakedooty

So guys I finished my 250D today. I ordered a evga 1300g2 but it was to long with my water loop res and pump so I pulled my seasonic x1250 watt out of my 900d and put the g2 in it and the seasonic in the 250d I will post better pics tomorrow but here it is.

Specs are
16GB 2666 mhz G.Skill ram
4790k @4.8 ghz
500 gb Samsung Evo 850
Western Digital Black 2 TB HDD
Maximus VII Impact
XFX AMD R9 295x2
1250w Seasonic PSU
Lamptron CW611 Fan Controller
EK 295X2 Nickle Acrylic Block
EK Supremacy EVO Cpu block
100ml EK res with swiftech mcp35x pump attched
Primochill acrylic tubing with white revolver fittings.
240 mm alphacool 30mm rad
120mm 60 mm thick alphacool rad
Fluid is Mayhem Aurora Red Version 2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sulfatron*
> 
> Well, not finished yet, still got to power it and see if everything works..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame about your CPU, did it die before you filled up your loop?? Looking forward to see your rig running


actually I figured it out Wednesday when I got my new 4790k in. I had a corsair power supply in it and it died I guess and was nice enough to take my motherboard and cpu with it. Everything worked before I did the install I just got unlucky but like I said I over nighted a new power supply and board. The evga 1300g2 which I have been eyeing awhile. I had planned on it going in the 250d but my ek res and pump make it a hair to big by 1/2 cm and instead of redoing my whole loop I just pulled my 1250w seasonic out of my 900d and used it. Sadly I have not sleeved the cables and I will soon. For it but after I just finished sleeving that whole corsair power supply I am burned out on sleeving at the moment. I do have a build log on ocn it's called black widow. I will update and finish the build log sometime tomorrow or monday. I will go into great detail over the mods. The one I highly recommend is the midplate mod I did using a piece of sheet metat, a dremal, and hand files. It took awhile but that was my biggest con to the case was seeing all the wires on the bottom. This way it gives the clean look you see.

The side panel window mod is a pretty easy on for anyone with a little patience and a dremal and some hand files. A couple things I will probably touch up over Easter weekend to set the case off.


----------



## 303869

Looks good doctakedooty and love the side window mod!


----------



## Halciet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horezu*
> 
> Has anyone been able to fit a 200mm intake at the front with 2 80mm fans at the back alongside a 240mm rad? I'm thinking of upgrading to the H100i GTX and am wondering if a 200mm fan will fit or if I should just stick with my current 140mm fan.
> 
> Also I haven't seen much discussion regarding video card height. My card is 5.94 inches high, and as a result I have to smush the pcie cables down, it's definitely not a comfy fit but it works. Any solutions around this? I suppose buying a shorter card would be the most obvious one


Heya Horezu,

I have my build set-up using a 200mm fan in the front, the NON-GTX Corsair H100i down the side, and then two 80mm fans in the rear - all of that WITH the Optical drive tray still in place! It definitely took some work and minor modifications to get working. Also using an Asus GTX 980 STRIX, which is a pretty massive card - definitely a tight fit.


For the 200mm fan - I went with the Bitfenix Spectre Pro because it is a few mm thinner than most other 200mm fans. I had to dremmel out a couple of little spots on the front of the fan housing to get it to lay flush against the case while still having the optical drive tray installed, but otherwise I didn't have any issues with it.

The H100i went down the side as shown in most build logs, with the tubes toward the rear of the case. Note that there are two sets of mounting holes for the radiator - one of them allows it to mount with the thinner 200mm fan in the front, and the other doesn't, so if you try and it doesn't work, check to see if you have the right ones. Not sure at to how much thicker the GTX version is, so you might want to look into that.

For the two 80mm fans - I used two Noctua's and ran into trouble as there wasn't enough space inside the case for the one closest to the H100i with the tubes getting in the way. To address this, I instead mounted both of the 80's on the OUTSIDE of the case, and then ran the cables through the mesh grill that goes over the harddrive bay. I used a pair of tin-snips to cut away a small section of the grill to get the connectors through. Once I finished, it worked fine, and actually looks fairly elegant. You could probably avoid this by using thinner 80mm fans, but those tend to make a lot more noise.

The GTX 980 STRIX went into the case - JUST BARELY. It was definitely a struggle, but once in place everything closed up fine with plenty of clearance between the top of the card and the top of the case. The area that caused the most trouble, as you mentioned, was at the location where the power cables connect to the card; luckily it aligned with the position of the passthrough hole on the optical drive tray, giving just the tiniest bit of extra headroom.
Let me know if you'd like me to take some pics and send them along. I'm at work right now, but I could get some this evening for you.

-Hal


----------



## TheProdigyZach

Here is my build. My first mini itx build but do need some opinions on my cable management. The way I have it right now helps with airflow.
(would add picture but I don't know how)

CPU

Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor

CPU Cooler
Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler

Motherboard
MSI Z97I AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard

Memory
G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory

Storage
Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Western Digital WD Green 1TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive
Western Digital WD Green 1TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive
Western Digital WD Green 1TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive
(the third 3.5in is underneath the radiator of the graphics card behind the power supply)
Video Card
XFX Radeon R9 295X2 8GB Core Edition Video Card

Case
Corsair 250D Mini ITX Tower Case

Power Supply
Corsair Enthusiast 850W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply

Keyboard
Razer Deathstalker Expert Wired Gaming Keyboard

Mouse
Logitech G602 Wireless Optical Mouse


----------



## trevorludgate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProdigyZach*
> 
> Here is my build. My first mini itx build but do need some opinions on my cable management. The way I have it right now helps with airflow.
> (would add picture but I don't know how)


----------



## TheProdigyZach

Thank you, already uploaded a picture.


----------



## wodurrah

I am welcoming myself to this club good day all... here is my build

https://pcpartpicker.com/b/bTxYcf

Couple of questions...

1. Anyone that has installed the h100i do you think I will have space for fan guards in a standard pull formation?
2. I want to make my build super neat and was thinking about getting all white or black sleeved extensions...any suggestions?
3. I currently have the G3258 and plan to upgrade to the i7-4790k as well adding a h100i...does anyone have any overclock hints to get my pentium up to 4.5ghz in the mean time? what does raising the cache do? I can get to 4.2 but thats about it.
4. Any suggestions on all in one keyboards? Been looking at logitech k830 and rapoo e9180p...
5. Is a 200mm fan really neccesary?

Thanks...


----------



## Ramzaiii

Hello all. Fairly new here. This is my first PC build ever, and I've up graded it once. Originally I had a EVGA GTX 770 4GB SC, H100i, and a HX750 PSU. Now I have a R9 295X2, open loop cooling, and Corsair 1000i PSU.

-LG 34UM95 Ultrawide
-Asus PB298Q Ultrawide
-Corsair 250D case
-MSI Z87 AC gamer motherboard
-Intel i7 4770k 4.1 OC.
-XFX R9 295X2
-Corsair Vengenace RAM 8GB x2
-Corsair 1000i Power supply
-LG Bluray disc drive
-samsung 120GB SSD x2
-3TB HDD
-Corsair Link LED kit
-GELID Solutions Slim 12 UV BLUE 120mm Case Fanx2
-Corsair SP120 fan x1
-Swiftech MCP355 12v Water Pump (Native 3/8") (120 GPH)
-Swiftech MCR220-XP "eXtreme Performance" Radiator 240mm Rad.
-XSPC EX120 rad
-XSPC Raystorm CPU Block
-XSPC Razor R9 295X2 Full Coverage VGA Block
-XSPC G1/4" Thread 3/8" ID x 5/8" OD
-Swiftech MCRES Micro Revision 2 Reservoir
-UV tubing from XSPC


----------



## dejahboi

Log has been updated









I'm almost done with this build.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1525591/build-log-corsair-250d-lambro-snow-camouflage-edition-watercooled#post_23169309


----------



## absoluteczech

For those doing custom wc. Is there a way to fit a ek pump/res combo or do you have to so a bay res?

I have one of these


----------



## Ramzaiii

Well for me, I did a stand alone pump with a separate res. Im kinda tight on space because I'm running a thicker 120mm rad for my R9 295X2 and using one of my corsair sp120 fans for the front. you don't have to run a drive bay res. Reason I didn't is because I wanted to keep my CD drive. Another idea I thought of was running an external res where one of the 80mm fans go. You can kinsa see my res behind my front rad. And my pump is right in front of the psu. I'm Using a swiftech res

IMAG0436.jpg 1044k .jpg file


----------



## absoluteczech

Thanks for the pics. Looks like there might be room then


----------



## Ramzaiii

Np. I've seen pics where people have use a pump with an EK top right under the GPU. I just have so many damn cables in there. Unfortunatly some of my peripheals use molex connectors which takes up space.

Swiftech MCP355 12v Water Pump (Native 3/8") (120 GPH)
Swiftech MCRES Micro Revision 2 Reservoir
These are what I'm using.
Also, consider your radiator clearances if you're going to use a 240mm rad. Mine is thicker than the one in the H100i, so I HAD to use low pro 15mm thick fans for it, otherwise, I wouldnt be able to plug any of my cables onto my mobo, I'm use the MSi Z87 gaming board where my 16pin is on the right side where my fans would be. [IMG


Heres a pic of my res to give you an idea of how big it is. I have small hands so yeah


----------



## absoluteczech

I'm gonna be getting the asus impact board and have 240 rad from xspc


----------



## Ramzaiii

Which model and how thick is the radiator?


----------



## absoluteczech

can't remember off the top of my head I'll have to look


----------



## Ramzaiii

Hmm, if it all impacts are the same, and have that extra thing on the side you're going to want to choose rads carefuly


----------



## Ramzaiii

Swiftech MCR220-XP "eXtreme Performance" Radiator 240, 120mm x 2, Dual Fan
This is what I use, 34mm thick plus 15mm fans. If memory serves me well, I could not go past 50mm, so I was very close, also, take into consideration the inlet/outlet ports on the 240mm rad. my hose on the bottom touches one of the I/O usb ports, nothing bad, not pushed up against it too hard, but something to think about if that bothers you.


----------



## Ramzaiii

Sorry for a bad pic, but at least you can see how close my SATA ports, USB 3.0 ports are to my fans. There really was no room for error with rad/fans for me. Unless you want cut and hack, there was no other way for me.


----------



## absoluteczech

Hmmm ok thanks


----------



## Ramzaiii

I honestly hope I helped in anyway. Feel free to ask more questions if need be. This my first build so I'm very proud of my work.


----------



## absoluteczech

so I looked. I have xspc ex240 rad. Which is 35mm and plan on using corsair air series sp120 fans which are 25mm. So I'm at 60mm. Will that not work with the asus impact ?


----------



## Ramzaiii

I highly doubt it will because of that stacked section that looks like it houses extra capacitors? Most likely it would more than interfere.


----------



## Ramzaiii

So I did a search and found this from a forum member. I sent him a pm and asked to see if he could measure it. But he's got a Asus rog impact and running a corsair closed loop cooler. And the gap is pretty tight. But let's say it fits with with that setup, your fan will be right up against that stacked section. Granted only half of it is only covered, your airflow will be hindered just a bit. The way I have mine set up is my 120 and 240 mm rads are sucking in air and both my 80mms exhaust air. I have pretty decent circulation inside my case and all my fans are set to max as the noise isn't an issue with me. I'm running the r9 295x2 and my I7 is oc to 4.1 And I play on 3440x1440, so on intensive games my rig gets warm, but my coolant temp sensor never hits 50 degrees c. Mid to high 40s Average. my gpu Generally stays Mid 60s? Idr what my cpu runs Atm


----------



## absoluteczech

Awesome man. I looked and the h100i is 27mm wide without fans so prob won't work


----------



## absoluteczech

anyone know if 52.5MM will clear? Thinking of getting a 27.5MM rad and 25mm fans.


----------



## dejahboi

The magic number is ~55mm


----------



## absoluteczech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejahboi*
> 
> The magic number is ~55mm


Nice and this include the asus impact mobo?


----------



## TheProdigyZach

I built mine with a push pull on the r9 295x2 radiator and still had clearance for the h100i and keep the diskbay. The problem is that if the graphics is a intake, then the h100i will pull the air from the grahics card


----------



## absoluteczech

Is there ample room where the radiator mounts to fit a 292MM radiator? Most radiators are 275mm long. One I might be getting is 292, wondering if anything would interfere with it.

Cant decide what to do. Keep my XSPC EX240 and get 15mm fans or get a new slim radiator and reuse my Corsair SP120's....


----------



## dejahboi

Yeah, the current build I'm working on is using the Impact VII. The rads that I found that fits ~30mm is the XSPC Slim and Black Ice GTS. That's with 25 mm fans.


----------



## absoluteczech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejahboi*
> 
> Yeah, the current build I'm working on is using the Impact VII. The rads that I found that fits ~30mm is the XSPC Slim and Black Ice GTS. That's with 25 mm fans.


Really? I have XSPC Slim EX but they are rated as 35.5MM thick

http://shop.xs-pc.com/xsp/XSPC-EX240-Crossflow-Dual-Fan-Radiator_29044.html

Maybe I'll have to measure mine to see.


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *absoluteczech*
> 
> Really? I have XSPC Slim EX but they are rated as 35.5MM thick
> 
> http://shop.xs-pc.com/xsp/XSPC-EX240-Crossflow-Dual-Fan-Radiator_29044.html
> 
> Maybe I'll have to measure mine to see.


Disregard my last message.

Here are the 2 brands/Rads I was looking at when I was shopping for thin rads:

http://www.alphacool.com/product_info.php/info/p977_Alphacool-NexXxoS-ST30-Full-Copper-240mm.html

http://www.hardwarelabs.com/nemesis/nemesis-products/nemesis-gts/nemesis-240gts#features


----------



## absoluteczech

Hehe no worries. Yea I was looking at nemesis too


----------



## Samothspawn

Hey guys, we joined the club too







Corsair® Obsidian 250D
CORSAIR HX Series HX850 850W
Asus Z97i-Plus motherboard
Intel® CoreT i7 4790K 4.0GHz/4.4GHz
16GB Corsair® DominatorT Platinum DDR3-1866
Corsair Dominator Airflow Platinum LED Memory Fan
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i
EVGAGeForce GTX TITAN X 12GB
SAMSUNG 850 EVO 250gb
Toshiba 7200 rpm 3tb
2x 80x80x25 exhaust fans
Poseidon Z blueswitch illuminated
mechanical keyboard
Logitech g600 mmo mouse


----------



## Samothspawn




----------



## Samothspawn




----------



## Samothspawn




----------



## absoluteczech

your cat approves


----------



## PriestOfSin

I'm rebuilding my sig rig, and went with the Maximus VII Impact, along with the H100i. Here's hoping that it all fits... otherwise, I'm going to have to grab some slim fans.


----------



## Samothspawn

I have been completely satisfied with the ergonomics in this case. There are so many options for customization as long as one is willing to think outside of the box and not get frustrated with redoing the entire build just to find the sweet spot.


----------



## absoluteczech

So this weekend was a cluster.

Got the 250D and Asus Maximus Impact VII. Got 15mm fans and planned on reusing my XSPC 240 rad. Well I quickly realized thats not going to work because I have the rad with opposing ports so the port opening with the barb attached is right next to the stupid CPU fan header on the mobo. I'd have no way to get a fitting on there.

Then to top it off I put my corsair ax860 in and realized it's going to be very very hard to make my D5 pump/res combo from EK work and fit in there unless I do custom short cables. So logged onto Performance PC's and dropped $200 on a new black ice nemisis rad 30mm and a new EK DCC Pump/res combo thats a lot smaller and should fit. So hopefully next week I have the parts and can put this all back together.


----------



## PriestOfSin

No pics yet, but I had a hell of a time getting the h100i in the 250D. Tubes are a bit too thick on it. Squeezed it in eventually, the maximus vii impact barely cooperated. PSU should be in today, ill post pics up.

How is everyone doing wire management? I feel like I'm wrangling cats in the 250D... or my board has a series of growths.


----------



## Samothspawn

I pulled off the wire management beautifully. Zip ties are a godsend. Although I buttoned it up a little better yesterday morning.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samothspawn*
> 
> I pulled off the wire management beautifully. Zip ties are a godsend. Although I buttoned it up


Is that the titan x in there? I got my 250D with a custom loop and a r9 295x2 in it but planning on trading it out for a titan x.

@PriestOfSin
As far as wore management goes I made a midplate. I used a dremal and hand files and some sheet metal from home depot. Took me about 2 hours to make but hides everything nicely.


----------



## Samothspawn

Yeah that is EVGA's Titan X. My son was speechless when it was presented to him. Great build through and through


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samothspawn*
> 
> Yeah that is EVGA's Titan X. My son was speechless when it was presented to him. Great build through and through


How are the temps on it? You think a 240 mm slim radiator and 120mm 60 mm thick radiator can cool it and a 4790k. Mine can cool what I got but I game on 1440p and water temps get up to 40c and heat up our bedroom rather quickly. Plus the fans have to run at 100 % so I can't play at night when the wife goes to bed. I know I have to sacrifice noise and temps for sff but trying to find a medium. Been thinking of rebuilding my 900d with x99 tri sli titan x and 5930k or 5820K. I got 2 480 monsta rads in it and 2 240 rads. Going 4k gaming soon maybe pick up that Philips 40 in 4k monitor


----------



## Samothspawn

Supposedly gaming on a six core plus i7 has no gaming value. I run on an Asus Z97i-Plus with a i7 4790k at 4.4 with h 100i rad.
Although the temperature remains passive I am on a 43 inch 1080p monitor. Wife won't give allowance for the 4k until fall. So overkill, but fluid with no hiccups whatsoever.


----------



## Samothspawn

Vizio announced a 43 in 4k TV priced at $600.I may just grab that on opposed to a smaller more expensive monitor. http://m.ign.com/articles/2015/04/13/vizios-new-line-of-4k-televisions-start-at-600


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samothspawn*
> 
> Supposedly gaming on a six core plus i7 has no gaming value. I run on an Asus Z97i-Plus with a i7 4790k at 4.4 with h 100i rad.
> Although the temperature remains passive I am on a 43 inch 1080p monitor. Wife won't give allowance for the 4k until fall. So overkill, but fluid with no hiccups whatsoever.


Your right about no gaming advantage with the six cores the advantage it gives is the pcie lanes. I can run 3 cards on the 5820K natively 4 way natively with the 5930k and 5960x but sadly only 2 way natively with the 16 lanes on the 4790k. I could get a board with a plx chip built in for z97 but then you run into latency because the the chip is processing all the data to send to the cpu first. Benefit of x99 is 3 way and 4 way gpus vs z97 2 way max gpus


----------



## Samothspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Your right about no gaming advantage with the six cores the advantage it gives is the pcie lanes. I can run 3 cards on the 5820K natively 4 way natively with the 5930k and 5960x but sadly only 2 way natively with the 16 lanes on the 4790k. I could get a board with a plx chip built in for z97 but then you run into latency because the the chip is processing all the data to send to the cpu first. Benefit of x99 is 3 way and 4 way gpus vs z97 2 way max gpus


That is true in practice, practical even. But one can only chase the thrill of the build so far before blurring the lines of a power machine and a practical rig. Albeit it's purpose must play it's course in all of it. That would be a freaking blast to build though. Bragging rights galore lol


----------



## steinerhippo

Hey,

I am planning to build with the 250D soon. Now I was wondering if the Corsair H100i GTX will fit with the Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI motherboard.

Maybe someone can help me with this.

I know that the H100i GTX should fit into the 250D in general, but some people reported problems with the Asus Maximus VII Impact board. The Gigabyte is build quite differently, so I hope it will fit. The thing is that the H100i GTX is 5mm longer, 1mm higher and 3mm thicker.

Or would you guys just stick with the normal Corsair H100i?

Pictures to the motherboards:
Asus Maximus VII Impact: http://content.hwigroup.net/images/products_xl/194790/2/asus-maximus-vi-impact.jpg
Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI: http://www.gigabyte.com/fileupload/product/2/4993/10319_big.png

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Samothspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steinerhippo*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I am planning to build with the 250D soon. Now I was wondering if the Corsair H100i GTX will fit with the Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI motherboard.
> 
> Maybe someone can help me with this.
> 
> I know that the H100i GTX should fit into the 250D in general, but some people reported problems with the Asus Maximus VII Impact board. The Gigabyte is build quite differently, so I hope it will fit. The thing is that the H100i GTX is 5mm longer, 1mm higher and 3mm thicker.
> 
> Or would you guys just stick with the normal Corsair H100i?
> 
> Pictures to the motherboards:
> Asus Maximus VII Impact: http://content.hwigroup.net/images/products_xl/194790/2/asus-maximus-vi-impact.jpg
> Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI: http://www.gigabyte.com/fileupload/product/2/4993/10319_big.png
> 
> Thanks for any input.


First I have seen of the H100i gtx. Looks promising, and the sleeved hoses add a premium touch. Honestly I hope it is compatible with the 250d. Let us know if you find out whether it fits or not. I personally use an Asus Z97i-Plus so cannot really comment on the other boards.


----------



## steinerhippo

There are already a few threads, one guy from Corsair said it fits, but as said not the one specific Asus board.

More infos:
http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=138083
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=138840

I really hope the problem is the Maximus Impact and that it fits other boards.


----------



## Samothspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steinerhippo*
> 
> There are already a few threads, one guy from Corsair said it fits, but as said not the one specific Asus board.
> 
> More infos:
> http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=138083
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=138840
> 
> I really hope the problem is the Maximus Impact and that it fits other boards.


Take the chance, Guinea pig yourself the gamble. Its through trial and error when one learns the most.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steinerhippo*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I am planning to build with the 250D soon. Now I was wondering if the Corsair H100i GTX will fit with the Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI motherboard.
> 
> Maybe someone can help me with this.
> 
> I know that the H100i GTX should fit into the 250D in general, but some people reported problems with the Asus Maximus VII Impact board. The Gigabyte is build quite differently, so I hope it will fit. The thing is that the H100i GTX is 5mm longer, 1mm higher and 3mm thicker.
> 
> Or would you guys just stick with the normal Corsair H100i?
> 
> Pictures to the motherboards:
> Asus Maximus VII Impact: http://content.hwigroup.net/images/products_xl/194790/2/asus-maximus-vi-impact.jpg
> Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI: http://www.gigabyte.com/fileupload/product/2/4993/10319_big.png
> 
> Thanks for any input.


I used the h100i with the maximus vii impact, and there is about 1mm of clearance between the board and the fans. It's safe to say anything thicker won't fit, unless you use those slim scythe fans.

Ps: got my build together, having issues with the board "forgetting" my ssd. causes 0x7b bsod error every once in awhile on startup. Gonna try a new ssd in a few weeks.


----------



## absoluteczech

my new pump/res combo should be arriving tomorrow along with the black ice radiator. hoping to have it all put together tomorrow!


----------



## PriestOfSin

Unfortunately, I think I'm going to have to RMA this board, the only conclusion I can come to is that the SATA controller is fried somehow... also noticed that there's a broken pin inside the front panel USB connector, making it useless. I don't believe I'll go with ASUS again, since their support seems to have ignored my issue. Let's try EVGA this time around! Their Z97 Stinger looks pretty good. Sorry for the blogpost, I'll get some pics going when I get this RMA process sorted.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steinerhippo*
> 
> There are already a few threads, one guy from Corsair said it fits, but as said not the one specific Asus board.
> 
> More infos:
> http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=138083
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=138840
> 
> I really hope the problem is the Maximus Impact and that it fits other boards.


I'll get back to you on this one, need some confirmation first from our Case and Cooling team. .


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Unfortunately, I think I'm going to have to RMA this board, the only conclusion I can come to is that the SATA controller is fried somehow... also noticed that there's a broken pin inside the front panel USB connector, making it useless. I don't believe I'll go with ASUS again, since their support seems to have ignored my issue. Let's try EVGA this time around! Their Z97 Stinger looks pretty good. Sorry for the blogpost, I'll get some pics going when I get this RMA process sorted.


ASUS support is one of the worst. I'm surprised you didn't say they tried to blame it on you. I received a board with a bent CPU pin and because I didn't video tape myself opening the box and finding the bent pin, it was my fault unless i could prove otherwise. Love my both my z77 and z97 stingers. BIOS on the z77 was a bit buggy, but not awful. I have had no noteable issues with the Z97. My first Z77 wouldn't post, and I had a wonderful experience getting it replaced through EVGA. They were so nice and helpful.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steinerhippo*
> 
> There are already a few threads, one guy from Corsair said it fits, but as said not the one specific Asus board.
> 
> More infos:
> http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=138083
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=138840
> 
> I really hope the problem is the Maximus Impact and that it fits other boards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I'll get back to you on this one, need some confirmation first from our Case and Cooling team. .


Here's what I got. As long that the board does not have a VRM board on top of the MB like the Maximus VII Impact have, then there shouldn't be any clearance issue. That Gigabyte board you linked on the other post should be fine.


----------



## steinerhippo

Wow thank you, what a service







Sorry for posting it in the Corsair forums as well in case you stumble upon that post.

I'm really not used to such excellent service.

Cheers.


----------



## PriestOfSin

I think I'll order an h100i GTX now that I'm not using the ASUS board. Thanks for the info!

Hopefully the CPU 8-pin won't cause an issue.


----------



## steinerhippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> I think I'll order an h100i GTX now that I'm not using the ASUS board. Thanks for the info!
> 
> Hopefully the CPU 8-pin won't cause an issue.


Now that you're saying it ... The Gigabyte I want to use has a 4 pin CPU power header as well in a position where the Asus board has the VRM board ... I just hope it fits :/


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steinerhippo*
> 
> Wow thank you, what a service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for posting it in the Corsair forums as well in case you stumble upon that post.
> 
> I'm really not used to such excellent service.
> 
> Cheers.


You are welcome! And there is no need to apologize, you did the right thing to post on our forums because I was able to confirm the compatibility issue with Dustin to avoid conflicting information that we put out there.

If you have other inquiries, feel free to message me anytime


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steinerhippo*
> 
> Now that you're saying it ... The Gigabyte I want to use has a 4 pin CPU power header as well in a position where the Asus board has the VRM board ... I just hope it fits :/


Yeah. I'm switching to an asrock z97e-itx/ac. No connectors up top, should have zero issues.


----------



## Protoe

I really really tried but couldn't fit the H100i GTX into my 250D when using an ASUS Z97I-PLUS. It just doesn't fit. The caps that sit behind the heatsink prevent the H100i GTX from fitting.



The ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac works but barely. I never used an original H100i in a 250D, but the GTX fit is _ridiculously_ tight. As you can see below you'll have to move the radiator/fans out of the way if you want to install/remove any RAM. Don't even think about trying to use Gentle Typhoons like I did, they don't fit. Also the sleeved cables are stubbornly rigid and make mounting to the CPU very frustrating. Unfortunately my H100i GTX started making a high pitched whine shortly after first boot but I've calmed down the noise by rotating my entire 250D on its side. I'm assuming that's air trapped somewhere, but we'll see.



Oh and Corsair Link fails to recognize my H100i GTX too. Any tips from anyone on solving that? Fixed itself.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Kinda seems like you need some slim fans if you want to use the h100i GTX. My replacement board is coming Tuesday, ill post pics with the slim fans.


----------



## absoluteczech

yea corsair needs to make this case about 1/2" wider to accommodate people with regular sized radiators and fans


----------



## steinerhippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Protoe*
> 
> I really really tried but couldn't fit the H100i GTX into my 250D when using an ASUS Z97I-PLUS. It just doesn't fit. The caps that sit behind the heatsink prevent the H100i GTX from fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> The ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac works but barely. I never used an original H100i in a 250D, but the GTX fit is _ridiculously_ tight. As you can see below you'll have to move the radiator/fans out of the way if you want to install/remove any RAM. Don't even think about trying to use Gentle Typhoons like I did, they don't fit. Also the sleeved cables are stubbornly rigid and make mounting to the CPU very frustrating. Unfortunately my H100i GTX started making a high pitched whine shortly after first boot but I've calmed down the noise by rotating my entire 250D on its side. I'm assuming that's air trapped somewhere, but we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Corsair Link fails to recognize my H100i GTX too. Any tips from anyone on solving that? Fixed itself.


Thank you for the info and the images. Appreciate it.


----------



## absoluteczech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steinerhippo*
> 
> Thank you for the info and the images. Appreciate it.


55MM is the absolute limit.

I have a 30MM rad + 25MM fans with Maximus Impact board and it barely fit. I had to take bottom screw off the fan for it to slide into position.


----------



## PriestOfSin

I PMed the OP, perhaps he can add a note regarding the h100i GTX and it's need for slim fans.


----------



## Torvi

hi guys sorry for inactivity.

Im using 250d and i do have h100i in my case and it works just fine, altho i will add the note about h100i gtx, thanks







next time just pm me in case of any important notes and i will add it.


----------



## cornbean

First post!

So I decided to make an account here just to post in this thread.

I've had my 250D for a few months now and I was annoyed by the fact that I had one of those h100i's with the clicking noise. I tried everything to get rid of it but I ended up having to just rest it sideways to stop the noise. I tried finding out whether or not the H220-X would fit in it and the info was sparse. According to the dimensions and how the h100i fit in my case, it probably shouldn't have fit; but then I stumbled upon a picture through random google search so I decided to take the dive.

After a couples months of being on backorder, it finally arrived. I got it installed right away and boy was it close! About 0-1mm clearance in some areas but it fits like a dream.

I also run a 970 strix and 200m bitfenix spectre pro front fan. Both of which were up for debate on fitment earlier in the thread. So yes, you can fit all three in there at once!









Currently I'm running intake on the 200mm front fan and exhaust on the H220-X. I have the front 200mm running fairly low speed (30-75% on my curve), and the H220-x pump/fans running 50%idle up to 100% on full load and it is fairly quiet. If I were to compare the noise level of the H220-X to the H100i, I would say it on par with the corsair sp fans running about 1500 rpm. Temp wise I haven't done long term stress testing but doing a few cinebench runs and playing FF14 I peak around 57-58 degrees(edit: I'm running i5 4690k @ 4.5ghz 1.175v)

I hope this helps anyone looking at an H220-X for their build!


----------



## NFL

Can someone tell me how the MSI GTX 960 Gaming fits? I know it's fine length-wise, but its height has me a little concerned.


----------



## Sneaky2Toes

It was my understanding that the H220-X could not be mounted on its side like that. I thought because of the way the reservoir and pump were situated, it had to lay flat.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Got the h100i gtx in with the gelid slim 120s no problem. Of course, i forgot to switch my Windows key to my new Drive, and now need a new copy of Windows. Sigh.


----------



## Protoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Got the h100i gtx in with the gelid slim 120s no problem.


I assume you had to get shorter screws since the included ones would be too long right? If so, do you remember what size they were?


----------



## cornbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sneaky2Toes*
> 
> It was my understanding that the H220-X could not be mounted on its side like that. I thought because of the way the reservoir and pump were situated, it had to lay flat.


According to the instructions from Swiftech, the only mounting orientation you cannot do is bottom mounted.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Protoe*
> 
> I assume you had to get shorter screws since the included ones would be too long right? If so, do you remember what size they were?


I'll check when I get home, I'm at work now.


----------



## Mustafa123

The Maximus VII Impact is 17cm by 17cm, so it should JUST about fit in with the H100i GTX...if the mounting holes (on the 250D) are any indicator then it should squeeze in.

I would think placing the fans outward(towards the case as intake) and the rad inwards besides the mobo would be a safer setup. That way the fans stay clear from any potential interference.


----------



## NFL

Can someone recommend me a 200mm fan that won't require any modifications to fit?


----------



## PriestOfSin

Sorry for being so late with the pics, but here's the H100i GTX in the 250d, with Gelid Slim 120s. Don't judge the cable management, I'm still getting a feel for the case+mobo.


Here's a shot of the clearance that the EVGA Z97 Stinger WiFi (without the wifi crap plugged in because the router is literally 2 feet from it and I cba to bother with it right now)


As for what screws I bought, I can't find the dang box. However, most hardware stores have a nifty little screw chart in the screw and bolt section. If I can find the box, I'll post the exact size, sorry guys.

Additionally, I recommend going for slim fans even if you've got the regular H100i. The Gelid fans are worlds quieter, and I max out at 50c @ 4.3GHz. Here are the fans I purchased:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835705066

PS: The fans have a small on/off switch that you can reach before mounting them to the rad, flip that off if you buy the LED ones but don't want LEDs. But that doesn't make sense, because blue LEDs obviously make components run cooler, right?


----------



## Mustafa123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Sorry for being so late with the pics, but here's the H100i GTX in the 250d, with Gelid Slim 120s. Don't judge the cable management, I'm still getting a feel for the case+mobo.
> 
> Here's a shot of the clearance that the EVGA Z97 Stinger WiFi (without the wifi crap plugged in because the router is literally 2 feet from it and I cba to bother with it right now)
> 
> As for what screws I bought, I can't find the dang box. However, most hardware stores have a nifty little screw chart in the screw and bolt section. If I can find the box, I'll post the exact size, sorry guys.
> 
> Additionally, I recommend going for slim fans even if you've got the regular H100i. The Gelid fans are worlds quieter, and I max out at 50c @ 4.3GHz. Here are the fans I purchased:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835705066
> 
> PS: The fans have a small on/off switch that you can reach before mounting them to the rad, flip that off if you buy the LED ones but don't want LEDs. But that doesn't make sense, because blue LEDs obviously make components run cooler, right?


How are the fans in terms of noise and performance? It seems I'll be having to purchase some slim fan too. My h100i GTX has arrived, but I'm still waiting on my impact VII.

Thanks for pics


----------



## PriestOfSin

For my [email protected] 4.3, idle is 35c, max is 50c. Noise is nearly silent. My apartment is roasting during the summer though, all temps are about 30-somwthing Celsius.


----------



## Mustafa123

Thanks









One last thing, are they hooked up to the motherboard 4pin headers and do they auto adjust?


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mustafa123*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One last thing, are they hooked up to the motherboard 4pin headers and do they auto adjust?


They are connected to the splitter that the h100i GTX gives. The gtx is connected to the cpu_fan header on the motherboard. In the (admittedly awful) corsair link software, you can set a curve.

This weekend I'm going to replace the paste with AS5, perhaps that can knock my idle down a few degrees.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Cables all managed, nice and pretty. LED's still blinding.


Also, what the heck is this thing for?


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Also, what the heck is this thing for?


That's a reset switch


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejahboi*
> 
> That's a reset switch


ahhhhh, I see it now. Thanks, I'm not the brightest bulb sometimes.


----------



## mgkhn

Greetings from Turkey and here is my build



Intel i7 4790K
MSI Z97I Gaming ACK
16Gb Kingston HyperX Beast Ddr3 2400Mhz CL11
GALAX GTX970 4Gb EX OC
Corsair Force LS 240Gb
Corsair H100i
Corsair Obsidian 250D
Corsair CX600M

i have bad luck with my first h100i, it has faulty pump out of box then replaced with new one today than i rebuild my rig













here is the faulty h100i video


----------



## ExcelMN

Slowly scraping together a 250D build, had a couple questions - has anyone tried to add another 3.5 drive cage to one of these yet? Ive got one of these that will rotate down to my HTPC eventually running a raid 10 array, and I'm looking at using some sheet steel to suspend a 2x 3.5in cage in the rough area where the 5.25 bay is. Wondering if this is a no-go.

Eventually going to cram a gigabyte z97-wifi, i5-4690k, h100i, 750ti strix, seasonic 760watt, 4x 3tb hdds, 1x SSD in if i can. Anyone tried running an h100i with single fan, to buy space in the front area towards the rad? I'd think that'd work fine, slightly better than a single 120mm AIO since its still got more surface area.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExcelMN*
> 
> Slowly scraping together a 250D build, had a couple questions - has anyone tried to add another 3.5 drive cage to one of these yet? Ive got one of these that will rotate down to my HTPC eventually running a raid 10 array, and I'm looking at using some sheet steel to suspend a 2x 3.5in cage in the rough area where the 5.25 bay is. Wondering if this is a no-go.
> 
> Eventually going to cram a gigabyte z97-wifi, i5-4690k, h100i, 750ti strix, seasonic 760watt, 4x 3tb hdds, 1x SSD in if i can. Anyone tried running an h100i with single fan, to buy space in the front area towards the rad? I'd think that'd work fine, slightly better than a single 120mm AIO since its still got more surface area.


It might be a better idea to just use a single 120mm AIO, and spend the extra dosh on a better fan. Not sure if the 100i with only one fan would be worth the price premium you pay.


----------



## ExcelMN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> It might be a better idea to just use a single 120mm AIO, and spend the extra dosh on a better fan. Not sure if the 100i with only one fan would be worth the price premium you pay.


the parts are already paid for, just sitting around (as are four gentle typhoon AP15s) so its money I spent anywhere from three months to four years ago







I have a spare (or will have, when I rotate the motherboard/chip/memory from its home in my gaming rig to the new htpc, its placeholding until I jump on skylake or maybe cannonlake) H60 too. Lotta options and time to decide.


----------



## Halciet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Also, what the heck is this thing for?


That's the PC reset button.

Edit: apparently this page hadn't loaded for me, so I didn't see that this question was answered earlier by someone else


----------



## W4rdr1v3r

hello , I do not speak in English but I follow the forum with the translator . I have 250d and he is faulty on the power switch off and do not know what happens when I press hard so my computer connects fans have to turn on and off the power then he connects normally WHAT can this happening ? another question need a coolant system an air cooler any tips ?


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4rdr1v3r*
> 
> hello , I do not speak in English but I follow the forum with the translator . I have 250d and he is faulty on the power switch off and do not know what happens when I press hard so my computer connects fans have to turn on and off the power then he connects normally WHAT can this happening ? another question need a coolant system an air cooler any tips ?


It sounds like to me you're having issues with your motherboard and not the case.

Also, aside from the post, welcome to the forums!Be sure to configure a list of parts for your profile. And for the cooler, assuming a closed loop; the H100i will work.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4rdr1v3r*
> 
> hello , I do not speak in English but I follow the forum with the translator . I have 250d and he is faulty on the power switch off and do not know what happens when I press hard so my computer connects fans have to turn on and off the power then he connects normally WHAT can this happening ? another question need a coolant system an air cooler any tips ?


Welcome W4rdr1v3r!

I will have to agree on what dejahboi said above. From that description, it is unlikely that it is your case that's causing the issue, but rather your MB or even PSU.

You can always test your system outside the case by building a test bench similar to this just for confirmation.

http://allthemods.com/img/03/8425.jpg


----------



## W4rdr1v3r

the defect was the mobo am sending to Rma thanks to all. like air cooler because I have no money for h100


----------



## PriestOfSin

It is good you figured out the problem! I had motherboard issues recently too.


----------



## W4rdr1v3r

what happened?


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4rdr1v3r*
> 
> what happened?


ASUS mobo wasn't recognizing my SSD on a cold boot. Had to RMA it. Ended up with my EVGA stinger, and loving it.


----------



## W4rdr1v3r

Lol bad


----------



## merdar

this little badboy


----------



## PriestOfSin

Anyone have any recommendations for air cooling in the 250D? A buddy of mine wants to use the case, but doesn't trust Corsair's liquid cooling.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations for air cooling in the 250D? A buddy of mine wants to use the case, but doesn't trust Corsair's liquid cooling.


Any reason why your buddy doesn't trust Corsair liquid cooler? I'm just curious.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Any reason why your buddy doesn't trust Corsair liquid cooler? I'm just curious.


He's a bit paranoid of watercooling altogether, perhaps I should have said "any watercooling solution."

He's the type that will pay attention to any minute number of posts that mention a failure that resulted in the complete destruction of someone's PC. I try and explain that you wouldn't be selling watercoolers for very long if all your units did that, but he isn't going to listen to me


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> He's a bit paranoid of watercooling altogether, perhaps I should have said "any watercooling solution."
> 
> He's the type that will pay attention to any minute number of posts that mention a failure that resulted in the complete destruction of someone's PC. I try and explain that you wouldn't be selling watercoolers for very long if all your units did that, but he isn't going to listen to me


Understandable..but maybe you can also add that if he uses one of our AIO cooler and something goes sideways because of our cooler, we will take responsibility for it and make sure he is well taken care of. It has to be the cooler's fault, if the cooler has been tampered in any way, then that is a different story.


----------



## tomterrific

Hello folks, I'll be joining you in the coming week or so. General breakdown of parts:

i7-4790k
Corsair H100i
Asrock Z97E
16GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical 1866mhz
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
500GB Samsung 850 EVO
256GB Samsung 830
1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3
EVGA Supernova 850W G2
Pioneer BDR-207DBKS

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/tomterrific/saved/CjTNnQ

BR Drive, Samsung 830, Samsung Spinpoint, and Cougar fans will all be transplanted from the sig rig. All that's left is a microcenter run to grab a i7-4790K, and finalizing a motherboard pick.

Has anyone replaced the front fan with a Cougar Vortex 140mm (and swapped out the 2 x 120 on the H100i?)

Looking forward to making a great leap forward!


----------



## ozea

I'm considering to get this case and Maximus VII Impact motherboard. Is there a way to get Corsair H100i GTX to fit with regular size fans on it (25mm thick) with this motherboard (it has a rising part for the power components)?
I want to fit everything inside the case but I don't care which way the fans of H100i GTX point to. I don't want to go with slim fans.


----------



## sglords

h100i can fit with impact.
e fans for h100i is standard 25mm thickness, so any 120mm fan will definitely fit in


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozea*
> 
> I'm considering to get this case and Maximus VII Impact motherboard. Is there a way to get Corsair H100i GTX to fit with regular size fans on it (25mm thick) with this motherboard (it has a rising part for the power components)?
> I want to fit everything inside the case but I don't care which way the fans of H100i GTX point to. I don't want to go with slim fans.


As detailed earlier, unless you are using a specific Asrock board that has no thick connectors up top where the rad would be, there is no way to use the H100i GTX with standard fans in this case. There is overhang at the top of the board. Therefore, the Maximus VII Impact only works with the H100i.


----------



## CerealPort

PriestOfSin, hope this helps your buddy:

Here's a build I finished last week:

intel core i7-4790k
kingston hyperx savage 16gb 2400mhz
evga z97 stinger wifi
evga gtx 980 sc acx2.0
samsung 840 pro 512gb
seasonic x750 psu
noctua nh-c14
corsair af120 quiet twin pack
bitfenix spectre pro
corsair obsidian 250d
windows 7 x64 ultimate

The CPU fans were locked at about 1000 RPM via noctua's low-noise adapter.
The EVGA mobo has chassis fan headers with DC control in BIOS; those three fans were set to 60% speed.
The BitFenix 200mm intake fan was ran at 650 RPM and the two Corsair AF120 exhaust at 700 RPM.

Idle temps are 27C - 32C @ ambient of 25C.
IntelBurnTest Standard @ 1.121V yields 78C max.
IntelBurnTest High @ 1.121V yields 83C max.

The system is barely audible from three feet away when idling and moves a decent amount of air. Thanks to the post by cornbean, I plan to replace the NH-C14 with a Swiftech H220X when I can get it for a reasonable price and use the Noctua as a backup. Not really a rush for me since I'm very satisfied with the NH-C14's performance. Space is not an issue with this cooler but it can make cable management bit harder to do cleanly.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerealPort*
> 
> PriestOfSin, hope this helps your buddy:
> 
> Here's a build I finished last week:
> 
> intel core i7-4790k
> kingston hyperx savage 16gb 2400mhz
> evga z97 stinger wifi
> evga gtx 980 sc acx2.0
> samsung 840 pro 512gb
> seasonic x750 psu
> noctua nh-c14
> corsair af120 quiet twin pack
> bitfenix spectre pro
> corsair obsidian 250d
> windows 7 x64 ultimate
> 
> The CPU fans were locked at about 1000 RPM via noctua's low-noise adapter.
> The EVGA mobo has chassis fan headers with DC control in BIOS; those three fans were set to 60% speed.
> The BitFenix 200mm intake fan was ran at 650 RPM and the two Corsair AF120 exhaust at 700 RPM.
> 
> Idle temps are 27C - 32C @ ambient of 25C.
> IntelBurnTest Standard @ 1.121V yields 78C max.
> IntelBurnTest High @ 1.121V yields 83C max.
> 
> The system is barely audible from three feet away when idling and moves a decent amount of air. Thanks to the post by cornbean, I plan to replace the NH-C14 with a Swiftech H220X when I can get it for a reasonable price and use the Noctua as a backup. Not really a rush for me since I'm very satisfied with the NH-C14's performance. Space is not an issue with this cooler but it can make cable management bit harder to do cleanly.


Thanks very much for the info! Shame it locks out the DVD Drive, but who uses those things anymore beyond installing windows anyway?

+rep


----------



## CerealPort

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Thanks very much for the info! Shame it locks out the DVD Drive, but who uses those things anymore beyond installing windows anyway?
> 
> +rep


No prob. Yeah, even with the top CPU fan removed the ODD bracket is about an inch too long. I have an external USB BluRay drive so it's not a problem for me. My previous build with a Prodigy didn't have a ODD either cause I stuck a NH-D14 in it.


----------



## LostKauz

Here is my build, i made the mistake of ordering a h100i gtx without reading up and found out the hard way it doesnt fit properly. So i decided to mount things a bit different and I will be doing a bit of modding to the side panel. I'll be modeling a shroud for the side panel "extension" and 3d printing it. I'll post updates if anyone is interested.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Took some better pictures, and I have a few closing thoughts about the case.

First, I'm amazed at how much hardware you can pack into this thing. I finished my build up, complete with a new GTX970 to replace the GTX670 I had, and I ran into only ONE install problem. Specifically, the model that I went with (EVGA GTX970 SSC ACX2.0+), has the power connectors near the middle of the card. Corsair seems to have cut a port out of the ODD holding rack to allow power connectors to sit near the back, but EVGA's model squishes right up against the ODD tray. I got it to fit, but it isn't ideal.



Good news though, there was PLENTY of room for a longer card, if that's what you're considering. I believe you can fit a 295x2 with some tweaking in there.



Second, it should be noted that the H100i GTX is a royal pain to install in the case. The cooler is superior to the H100i since the tubes don't shove your memory aside, but the increased thickness of the radiator means aftermarket fans are a must. Even with my slim Gelid 120's, there is VERY little room between the motherboard and the fans. I'm probably going to install fan grills to ease my paranoia.



Third, the H100i and the H100i GTX tubes do push up against the top of the case. I'm not concerned, since they aren't pushing THAT hard. Another thing to note is that the tubing in my H100i was rubbing on the USB header in my old Asus board, leaving a noticeable indentation. Not sure if that's something people want to be aware of. I'd post a picture, but I've long since thrown the H100i away.



If the tubing pushing on the top bothers you, you could mount it so that the tubes come in below the ODD. Two things to keep in mind about that, is that you'll need to remove the front case fan, since the stock fan will not allow you to mount your radiator (it hits the barbs). Maybe you could use a 120mm fan, I didn't test this.

Overall, 8/10 case. I believe that Corsair could turn this case into a perfect 10/10 if they were to modify just a few things:

1.) Make the case 10mm wider to the left of the motherboard tray, to allow for thicker radiators.

2.) Change the mounting on the ODD so that a user is required to utilize a slim (laptop) drive. This way, you can use an air cooler as well as an ODD.

3.) Make a shroud available to go beside the motherboard tray, so that we can hid the inevitable rat's nest of wires down there.

Finally, this case becomes QUITE HEAVY with all the hardware installed. That should be a no-brainer, but I figured I'd mention it. I believe the exact same hardware configuration (besides ODD) can be achieved inside Corsair's 380T series, which would be more suited for a LAN build, since it's got that nifty handle.


----------



## Jacti

Hey there fellow 250D owners

Away from my system for some time and was hoping you guys could help me out, I was wondering about different possible SSD mounting locations aside from the usual trays.

I currently have my OS SSD mounted to the rear 60mm fan slots but I wondered if one would fit on the left side of the case below where the Graphics card would go, I can't for the life of me remember how wide the gap is

Thanks chaps and chappettes


----------



## vcpond

Hey everyone, I just got a 250D and had some ideas that need some input from an experienced community. I am building a x99 5820k build and I want it to be liquid cooled like many of the threads here have done.

My main question is about the most popular choice in liquid cooling solutions. I see that the H100i is very popular for a CPU cooler with many going for the GPU cooler at the front of the case (I'm assuming a 140mm solution). I want to do something a little different. I was thinking of going dual H80i on the side of the case. So instead of having one large radiator for just the CPU I would be going with a single 120mm for the CPU and another right next to it for the GPU. I want to do this so that the front fan is dedicated to pulling cool air into the case where the rear fans could expel it.

Is there some fundamental reason why this isn't something that people are doing? Is it a fitment issue? I am aware that the H100i has about a 5-10c difference in temps but I would be fine with that. I'm mainly wondering if the issue stems from 2 H80i's not fitting. I would also consider an H80i and a EVGA 980 Hybrid which has a 120mm fan.

Thanks for any response I get ahead of time!


----------



## Torvi

vcpond im not quite sure if it's possible like you are saying, purely because hoses from liquid coolers arent too long and also they are quite hard to flex and might damage. You are probably best off making your own liquid cooling system than going for oems if you want it that way


----------



## tomterrific

So is the general consensus that the H100i should be set to intake, and the front fan reversed to exhaust, for optimal cooling? Wanting to double check before I get down to the business of building. Also, any recommendations on filters for the rear fan cut outs since there will probably be negative pressure?


----------



## xeepsn

Hi, the H80i has 38mm thick radiator instead of the 25 mm of the H100i. You can use it but only with a narrower fan like the AKASA AK-FN078 or some Scythe Slip Stream Slim SY1212SL12 or Raijintek Aeolus. I am not sure either if the hose from the H80 will be long enough for the VGA. BTW the H75 has a 25mm radiator so you can use it with a normal fan.


----------



## schalatajoe

Great build CerealPort. This has inspired me to go air cooled with the Noctua NH-C14 for my build.

One question: what are your temps like playing games?

+rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerealPort*
> 
> PriestOfSin, hope this helps your buddy:
> 
> Here's a build I finished last week:
> 
> intel core i7-4790k
> kingston hyperx savage 16gb 2400mhz
> evga z97 stinger wifi
> evga gtx 980 sc acx2.0
> samsung 840 pro 512gb
> seasonic x750 psu
> noctua nh-c14
> corsair af120 quiet twin pack
> bitfenix spectre pro
> corsair obsidian 250d
> windows 7 x64 ultimate
> 
> The CPU fans were locked at about 1000 RPM via noctua's low-noise adapter.
> The EVGA mobo has chassis fan headers with DC control in BIOS; those three fans were set to 60% speed.
> The BitFenix 200mm intake fan was ran at 650 RPM and the two Corsair AF120 exhaust at 700 RPM.
> 
> Idle temps are 27C - 32C @ ambient of 25C.
> IntelBurnTest Standard @ 1.121V yields 78C max.
> IntelBurnTest High @ 1.121V yields 83C max.
> 
> The system is barely audible from three feet away when idling and moves a decent amount of air. Thanks to the post by cornbean, I plan to replace the NH-C14 with a Swiftech H220X when I can get it for a reasonable price and use the Noctua as a backup. Not really a rush for me since I'm very satisfied with the NH-C14's performance. Space is not an issue with this cooler but it can make cable management bit harder to do cleanly.


----------



## tomterrific

So I began building tonight and I seem to have run into a fundamental problem: the radiator doesn't fit.

To be more specific: I attempted to install the radiator with a pair of Cougar Vortex CF-V12HP set up as intake fans. I used the youtube video in torvi's post here (http://www.overclock.net/t/1474635/corsair-250d-w-h100i#post_21958896) as my guide. When done this way, the lower hose bumps up against the USB 2.0/PS/2 ports on the back of my motherboard. There's just not enough room in that corner. Looks like I'm going to going with the radiator set to exhaust and the front set to intake, as originally intended. It seems that having the fans to the inside of the radiator (rather than between the radiator and the case side) might leave enough room for the hose to flex around the USB ports.

The other error I made is that the guy in torvi's video installs the block with the hoses on the radiator side, where as it seems everyone else has installed it with the hoses on the RAM side. not sure this is a make-or-break situation, though it might be exacerbating the hose situation.

Any thoughts?

It's funny. Working in this case is mostly a pleasure. Except installing the radiator. Which it was supposedly designed around.


----------



## xeepsn

Hi, or you can just turn around the fans. So they will be inside and pulling cold air trough the radiator. There is not a big difference between push and pull with the Cougars regarding to this comparison.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1274407/fans-the-most-complete-and-comprehensive-array-of-tests-and-benchmarks


----------



## tomterrific

Thanks, I hadn't thought of this and will try.

Is reseating the block without cleaning and applying new TIM a bad idea? I haven't run the PC yet.


----------



## CerealPort

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schalatajoe*
> 
> Great build CerealPort. This has inspired me to go air cooled with the Noctua NH-C14 for my build.
> 
> One question: what are your temps like playing games?
> 
> +rep


Thanks bro. There is a caveat with the NH-C14 and other top-down air coolers. Your video card must use the reference cooler design (blower) not aftermarket or else you'll have elevated CPU temps due to the recycling of hot air from the card in the 250d.

For example, on Witcher 3 with ultra settings I get a max CPU temp of 68C and max GPU temp max of 76C.
However, when I isolate the video card (ACX2.0) airflow-wise I get a max CPU of 57C instead and max GPU of 76C.

Because of my video card, I am switching to the H220X instead and keeping the noctua as a backup.


----------



## CerealPort

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Thanks, I hadn't thought of this and will try.
> 
> Is reseating the block without cleaning and applying new TIM a bad idea? I haven't run the PC yet.


Yeah, it's a bad idea. Spend the time now to clean thoroughly and reapply so you don't have to do it anyways when your CPU temps are (not) looking so hot.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Thanks, I hadn't thought of this and will try.
> 
> Is reseating the block without cleaning and applying new TIM a bad idea? I haven't run the PC yet.


The purpose of TIM is to fill in the little imperfections on the heatsink and the heat spreader. Even lifting it up accidentally during the installation of a heatsink defeats the purpose of the TIM.

Never, ever, ever, EVER reseat a heatsink without cleaning, and re-applying TIM.


----------



## tomterrific

So I flipped the fans to the other side of the radiator, and after fiddling with some of the wires running down that side of the case, I got the radiator to fit with reasonable ease. Hooray! I also finished up the build in short order after that.

I decided to leave the waterblock as-is for now and put in an order for TIM and I can decide whether to remount later. In the meantime, CoreTemp is reporting idle temps around 27 degrees. Threw some work at it (a short burst of OCCT) and temps sat around 51 degrees at load, with the occasional spike into the high 50s, touching 60. Then just for kicks, I threw IBT at it. Temperature held steady until the third pass, at which point it flared up and the computer crashed. On reboot, I also enabled the XMP porifle on my RAM so that it would run "as rated." Tried IBT again. Temps immediately spiked to 71 within seconds of starting and crashed the whole system. Oops.


----------



## rgrwng

I just got my 250D today, but I opened the box, and there's a HUGE hole in the side of the box. whatever made this hole, also punctured the front panel, slightly, leaving a noticeable dent in it.

http://i.imgur.com/EfbPB4a.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/4O4BRtT.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/DE0XMtd.jpg

do I just go through a regular RMA? the rest of the case I think is okay, but i just want to be sure. there won't be parts in it just yet, I am just prepping for a new build, or build transfer.

http://i.imgur.com/bxCVoXV.jpg (Amazon Box)

I ordered it through amazon, and had it overnight shipped. the amazon box is fine, however. sorry for the huge pics.


----------



## CerealPort

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgrwng*
> 
> I just got my 250D today, but I opened the box, and there's a HUGE hole in the side of the box. whatever made this hole, also punctured the front panel, slightly, leaving a noticeable dent in it.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/EfbPB4a.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/4O4BRtT.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/DE0XMtd.jpg
> 
> do I just go through a regular RMA? the rest of the case I think is okay, but i just want to be sure. there won't be parts in it just yet, I am just prepping for a new build, or build transfer.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/bxCVoXV.jpg (Amazon Box)
> 
> I ordered it through amazon, and had it overnight shipped. the amazon box is fine, however. sorry for the huge pics.


The damage seems to be from Amazon packing, maybe a person at their shipping facility? Regardless, I would just call them up, not email, and ask for a replacement. Amazon's pretty good with that; they'll take care of you. If you ask, they might even cross-ship the replacement.


----------



## tomterrific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> So I flipped the fans to the other side of the radiator, and after fiddling with some of the wires running down that side of the case, I got the radiator to fit with reasonable ease. Hooray! I also finished up the build in short order after that.
> 
> I decided to leave the waterblock as-is for now and put in an order for TIM and I can decide whether to remount later. In the meantime, CoreTemp is reporting idle temps around 27 degrees. Threw some work at it (a short burst of OCCT) and temps sat around 51 degrees at load, with the occasional spike into the high 50s, touching 60. Then just for kicks, I threw IBT at it. Temperature held steady until the third pass, at which point it flared up and the computer crashed. On reboot, I also enabled the XMP porifle on my RAM so that it would run "as rated." Tried IBT again. Temps immediately spiked to 71 within seconds of starting and crashed the whole system. Oops.


For those still curious: I solved the problem. Turning off IntelTurboBoost in the Bios has stabilized the system.

So I tried Prime95 26.6, and it crashed my pc. I tried running [email protected] It ran for a while. And then crashed my PC. Crashes in these instances consist of power cutting out and then the system rebooting. No BSOD/error message. Temperature logs show no spike before shutoff. I ran 1 pass of MemTest and it came back clean. Unfortunately, given how tight the radiator fans are to the motherboard, I can't take out RAM sticks without removing the radiator first, so I skipped running stress tests with one stick at a time to isolate the RAM as a potential problem source.

After googling around, it seems that DC chips are really finicky with their voltages. I don't have time to really futz around with vCore, so I disabled TurboBoost in the Bios. Prime95 has been running for over an hour without a hiccup. The base clock on the 4790k is still a 33% increase over my old i7-870, though I do want to get my "free" 10% additional boost back at some point.


----------



## NiteNinja

Okay, I finally bought and built this thing, for those who were wondering how I managed to do it.

I tell you what, this is definitely one of the most unique cases to ever work in. It wasn't hard persay, but there was quite a bit of planning necessary, both in parts picking, and parts installing. It took me about 6 hours to accurately and neatly assemble my machine.

All in all, my Black and Chrome, with White LED setup turned out far better than I imagined, and some of the pictures I took, dont' do it justice.

KLEVV also sponsors this computer on Facebook.

 

 



Images aren't the best quality, if anyone cares to see anything in better detail, I can take pictures with a better camera.

The computer, as I mentioned before, is designed to be put into a big rig semi truck, and it fits great!



Also working on adding the chrome on the edging, so far just have it on the front.

Speccy!



Cheers OCers!

- NN

EDIT: I was going through pictures, and those of you who have water coolers, and want rear 80mm fans that won't encroach on the hoses, Cooler master has a slim profile (15mm thick) 80mm fan which is what I'm using. It may or may not be doing anything more to cool the case as its already cool, but I hate wasting potential


----------



## dejahboi

Almost done


----------



## drBlahMan

Just in case this was not discovered...*Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming* *does fit* inside the 250D and has about 3/16" to 1/4" of space between the front of the metal shroud & the interior face of the case







...













You will have to remove the optical drive tray & the front fan. Due to the placement of the power connectors on the gpu, I recommend using a modular psu that has flat pci-e cables. It was not really a hassle to due. If you have a little patience, installing this gpu is easier than you think (_well, that's how I feel about it_







)

Hey *Corsair*, update your tech specs letting the people know that a *312mm(L) x 129mm(W) x 43mm(H)* gpu will fit inside your sexy cube









*EDIT:*
Oops! I forgot to let y'all know that after the GPU is in place, you can reinstall the optical drive tray & front fan


----------



## aberrero

If you have to remove the front fan, they can't advertise it saying it fits.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> If you have to remove the front fan, they can't advertise it saying it fits.


They can by saying, "_Fit up to 290mm long graphic card. Graphic cards longer than 290mm up to a maximum length of 312mm long graphic card will require detaching optical drive tray & front fan before installing. Optical drive tray & the front 140mm fan is still usable with the 312mm long graphic card_." And then they can add their "_not responsible blah-blah-blah_." warning







...

And if they still can't do it, then at least I told you can with







& that's all some Corsair 250D users want to know, right?


----------



## NiteNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> They can by saying, "_Fit up to 290mm long graphic card. Graphic cards longer than 290mm up to a maximum length of 312mm long graphic card will require detaching optical drive tray & front fan before installing. Optical drive tray & the front 140mm fan is still usable with the 312mm long graphic card_." And then they can add their "_not responsible blah-blah-blah_." warning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> And if they still can't do it, then at least I told you can with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & that's all some Corsair 250D users want to know, right?


Will a 120mm fan fit? There are 3 sets of holes, 120mm, 140mm, and 200mm.

They make slim profile (15mm thick) 120mm fans, there is one on special on Newegg right now and I'm sure other places have a wider selection.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiteNinja*
> 
> Will a 120mm fan fit? There are 3 sets of holes, 120mm, 140mm, and 200mm.
> 
> They make slim profile (15mm thick) 120mm fans, there is one on special on Newegg right now and I'm sure other places have a wider selection.


Yes...a 120, 140 & 200mm fan will fit







...Why would you need a slim profile fan for*?* The main reason to remove the front fan is for you to be able to install the graphic card (_in regards to the Gigabyte GTX 970-G1 Gaming_). After installing the gpu, you can reinstall the front 140mm intake fan.


----------



## NBrock

Hey guys. I got a question for you. I just ordered a 295x2 (couldn't resist the price drops) and I am going to stick it in my 250D (I know it will fit I have seen a few of you guys have done it).

My question is how do you think I should mount the radiator fans (as intake or exhaust on the front)? My concern is if I have it set as intake it is going to be dumping a lot of heat into the case and if I set it as exhaust out the front the panel seems like it will block a lot of airflow.

Any thoughts or info especially from personal experience for those with this setup please let me know what you think.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Hey guys. I got a question for you. I just ordered a 295x2 (couldn't resist the price drops) and I am going to stick it in my 250D (I know it will fit I have seen a few of you guys have done it).
> 
> My question is how do you think I should mount the radiator fans (as intake or exhaust on the front)? My concern is if I have it set as intake it is going to be dumping a lot of heat into the case and if I set it as exhaust out the front the panel seems like it will block a lot of airflow.
> 
> Any thoughts or info especially from personal experience for those with this setup please let me know what you think.


I would probably set the radiator to intake, so that the GPU gets fresh air from the outside. Probably best to set everything to intake, and let air go naturally out.


----------



## neonlazer

Sadly, my friend showed me an 240 Air and I realized that at that moment..it was time to downgrade from my skyscraper of a 800D. I am currently building a sound recording/editing PC for my church with the case so that way I can see how I like it once complete, but based on what I have seen from reviews and this thread. I will be upgrading, ahem, downsizing, sooner than later.

Just to clarify, sure this has been asked before. With the fitment of the H100i, does it fit all motherboards or only certain ones like Asus Impact? I was hoping to get the Asus Z97I-PLUS.

ANSWERED MY OWN QUESTION! DERP


----------



## MclovinCR

Good afternoon to all.

I'm currently planning to get a 250D case and move into the mitx arena.

Do you think that a Titan X Hybrid or 980 Ti Hybrid can fit in it?

I don't know if there is enough space on top of the video card in order to bend the tubes and screw the radiator into the 120mm holes (right side of the case).

I'm planning to install a H80 GT in front of the case, btw.


----------



## intrigger

I was hoping if anybody could clarify compatibility with Silverstone SFX power supplies (I have a spare 450w Silverstone, that has the ATX adapter included)?

Has anyone successfully done this?

Your feedback is appreciated.


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> I was hoping if anybody could clarify compatibility with Silverstone SFX power supplies (I have a spare 450w Silverstone, that has the ATX adapter included)?
> 
> Has anyone successfully done this?
> 
> Your feedback is appreciated.


I'm not sure if you'll expect a problem since it does have the ATX adapter. That's pretty small considering the case can support a large(long) ATX PSU.


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejahboi*
> 
> I'm not sure if you'll expect a problem since it does have the ATX adapter. That's pretty small considering the case can support a large(long) ATX PSU.


Thanks, it was a silly question, but nothing came up on the net, so just wanted to double check  The only reason I want to use an SFX power supply is because I have a brand new Silverstone 450w lying around (no point buying another PSU), and also as the PSU is so small, there is more space for excess cables to reside in the PSU bay...

Also, was wondering if anybody has installed an LED light strip, with IR remote, and if so what is the best place place to place the IR receiver?

Thanks!

Also, I am using a Corsair H55 cooler for the CPU, should I orient the fan as intake? and would it make sense to have the fan next to it as outtake (Corsair H55 ionly has a 120mm rad), or should I set up both as intake or outake? Would really appreciate some thoughts!


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> Thanks, it was a silly question, but nothing came up on the net, so just wanted to double check  The only reason I want to use an SFX power supply is because I have a brand new Silverstone 450w lying around (no point buying another PSU), and also as the PSU is so small, there is more space for excess cables to reside in the PSU bay...
> 
> Also, was wondering if anybody has installed an LED light strip, with IR remote, and if so what is the best place place to place the IR receiver?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Also, I am using a Corsair H55 cooler for the CPU, should I orient the fan as intake? and would it make sense to have the fan next to it as outtake (Corsair H55 ionly has a 120mm rad), or should I set up both as intake or outake? Would really appreciate some thoughts!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejahboi*
> 
> I'm not sure if you'll expect a problem since it does have the ATX adapter. That's pretty small considering the case can support a large(long) ATX PSU.


Hi unfortunately I did have a problem installing the SFX PSU!

First the positives, cable management is a breeze, as the PSU is so small leaving plenty of room, also its possible to use the "slim cables" that Silverstone sells that are very easy to manage.

BUT, the problem is that a) the SFX power supply when mounted to the converter bracket and then to the case bracket, the height of the PSU does not reach the floor of the case, so it hanging in mid air... and b) the fatal design error is that the power supply bracket of the 250d only has 2 screws on the top, so the weight of the PSU causesit to tilt forward, and the bottom end of the bracket sticks out of the case!!

So I had to install some foam under the power supply so this does not happen. I wish they set 2 screw points at the bottom of the bracket as well (the hard drive cover has 4 screws and there is no pressure exerted on this, so I am not sure why Corsair didn't do the same for the power supply bracket given it is a case for min-itx builds

Am I the first person on this thread to attempt to fit an SFX form factor power supply to this case?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Klutz0

Hey guys, new to the forums and just got done looking over the last 100 pages of this thread!

First off, here's my current plan - note that these are prices in Canada:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($285.00 @ Canada Computers)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H90 94.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Canada Computers)
*Motherboard:* *Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($122.50 @ Vuugo)
*Memory:* *Kingston Fury White Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($109.88 @ Canada Computers)
*Storage:* *Samsung 850 EVO-Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($83.98 @ DirectCanada)
*Video Card:* *MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Video Card ($396.00 @ Vuugo)
*Case:* Corsair 250D Mini ITX Tower Case ($99.99 @ NCIX)
*Power Supply:* *Silverstone Strider Plus 600W 80+ Bronze Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($91.75 @ DirectCanada)
*Other:* 750 GB Western Digital Green (Purchased)
*Total:* $1289.09
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available._ | _*Lowest price parts chosen from parametric criteria._ | _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-06-19 12:45 EDT-0400_

And, my first questions (surely, more will follow)...


*Many of the builds in this thread use a 120mm x 240mm radiator mounted to the side of the case. Would using a 140mm x 140mm radiator (like the H90's) mounted to the front be a bad idea?*
I'm planning on creating and adding a plastic/acrylic/metal separator to "extend" the motherboard's mounting plate throughout the whole case to hide all the cables underneath it, with holes for each cable, similar to what doctakedooty did. *Is this a bad idea? Will it screw up airflow in the case? Is there anything I should be wary of when doing this?*


----------



## neonlazer

I just finished my 250D build! I must say, this is one of the best case designs I have ever seen. With graphics and h100i in, I put the CD drive bay in and was like...wwaaaaaaatt?! wow. Another awesome bit was the wireless driver auto installed when installing 8.1. I will take pics of it one day. Lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> Hey guys, new to the forums and just got done looking over the last 100 pages of this thread!
> 
> First off, here's my current plan - note that these are prices in Canada:
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($285.00 @ Canada Computers)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H90 94.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Canada Computers)
> *Motherboard:* *Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($122.50 @ Vuugo)
> *Memory:* *Kingston Fury White Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($109.88 @ Canada Computers)
> *Storage:* *Samsung 850 EVO-Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($83.98 @ DirectCanada)
> *Video Card:* *MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Video Card ($396.00 @ Vuugo)
> *Case:* Corsair 250D Mini ITX Tower Case ($99.99 @ NCIX)
> *Power Supply:* *Silverstone Strider Plus 600W 80+ Bronze Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($91.75 @ DirectCanada)
> *Other:* 750 GB Western Digital Green (Purchased)
> *Total:* $1289.09
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available._ | _*Lowest price parts chosen from parametric criteria._ | _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-06-19 12:45 EDT-0400_
> 
> And, my first questions (surely, more will follow)...
> 
> 
> *Many of the builds in this thread use a 120mm x 240mm radiator mounted to the side of the case. Would using a 140mm x 140mm radiator (like the H90's) mounted to the front be a bad idea?*
> I'm planning on creating and adding a plastic/acrylic/metal separator to "extend" the motherboard's mounting plate throughout the whole case to hide all the cables underneath it, with holes for each cable, similar to what doctakedooty did. *Is this a bad idea? Will it screw up airflow in the case? Is there anything I should be wary of when doing this?*


One thing to note on your build, I would recommend going up to the Z97i because the H97i does not support overclocking.(1333/1600 memory only)


----------



## zombibikini

Moot.


----------



## Nate7

Hi all,

So I have this case with reference 980 Ti however I am tempted to to replace it with MSI GeForce GTX 980Ti 6G as I see they are about 10 FPS faster on average. So my question is can my case handle non reference card temp wise because I see lots of people recommending reference blower style cards instead, is there really that much of difference?


----------



## jrel209

Hey guys, new to the site, was building a new system w/ a 250d, since i have a small apt, and this seemed like a no brainer. Now the place I live is pretty humid during summer (a bit north of Seattle, WA). So I decided on this build, I don't plan on OCing, and I needed 16gig for VMware (school). But I was hoping people could take a look and see if this build is fine, and I wont need to adjust anything, like different fans or something.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/LWBLgs


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrel209*
> 
> Hey guys, new to the site, was building a new system w/ a 250d, since i have a small apt, and this seemed like a no brainer. Now the place I live is pretty humid during summer (a bit north of Seattle, WA). So I decided on this build, I don't plan on OCing, and I needed 16gig for VMware (school). But I was hoping people could take a look and see if this build is fine, and I wont need to adjust anything, like different fans or something.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/LWBLgs


That's not too bad of a build you have set up there.. Everything seems like a go from your needs. I'd spend more just to get the k-series (and for reselling purposes or if you do end up OC'n) but other than that you'll be fine


----------



## jrel209

Thanks, I'm highly stoked, it's been almost 8 yrs since I've built a new PC. My last one I just opted for a gaming notebook.

Now I've tried searching but I can't seem to find the page. What is the most optimal fan setup w/ the stock fans on the 250d and h100i? Someone pointed me to this thread but I can't seem to find it, and searching through 234 pages is pretty tedious.


----------



## CleverCrypter

So I have been quietly surveying this thread for quite a while now and I have finally purchased all the bits and pieces to make my rig. I am in a rush and just wanted to post some photos, I will post the parts later...

Enjoy!










SPECS:

CPU: Core i7 4790K @ 4.85Ghz, vCore @ 1.3
GPU: XFX R9 295X2 - stock speeds
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro 1866Mhz O.C. to 2000Mhz, vdram @ 1.5
MOBO: ASUS ROG Impact VII
SSD: 2x Samsung 850 Pro 256GB - RAID 0
PSU: Corsair AX860 with red braided cables
WiFi: Intel AC7260 Bluetooth + wifi ac/a/b/g/n

Water cooling gear:

EK-FC R9-295X2 Backplate - Black
EK-FC R9-295X2 Water Block - Acetal
EK-FB ASUS M6I Maximus 6/7 Impact Chipset Block - Nickel + Acetal
Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 140mm
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm
EK-AF Angled 90 G1/4 Fitting - Black x5
EK-AF Angled 45° G1/4 - Black x2
EK-ACF Compression Fitting 10/16mm (3/8 x 5/8") - Black x10
Koolance QD3 Quick Disconnect No-Spill Coupling, Male/Female Compression 10mm x 16mm (3/8in x 5/8in) Black
ModMyToys 4-Pin PWM Power Distribution PCB - 4-Way Block
ModMyToys 4-Pin PWM Female to 4 Pin Female Extension Cable Black - 12" Sleeved
PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing - 3/8in. ID X 5/8in. OD - Bloodshed Red - 5ft
EK-DDC XRES 100 CSQ - Acetal
Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PC-P 80x15mm Ultra Silent Fan - 2500RPM x2
Swiftech MCP35X-BK 12 VDC Pump
Bitspower BP-MBWP-C62 G1/4" Matte Black IG1/4" Extender - 25mm
Corsair Air Series SP140 LED Red High Static Pressure 140mm Fan
Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance PWM x2
Mayhems Biocide Extreme
Temperatures are not fabulous but definitely an improvement. My idle is around 35C and under load (BF4 gameplay) it never goes above 62C. It is much quieter now than it used to be with the stock r9 295x2 cooler and an H100i.


----------



## jrel209

So what is the optimum setup for h100i inside the 250d? I heard push/pull doesnt matter based on performance. Is this true? Also i heard pull is better for dust managemen, why is that?


----------



## CleverCrypter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrel209*
> 
> So what is the optimum setup for h100i inside the 250d? I heard push/pull doesnt matter based on performance. Is this true? Also i heard pull is better for dust managemen, why is that?


I use pull for dust management because in pull, the dust is "sucked" into the radiator not "pushed". When you push dust into a radiator it can find places to build up and over time it can clog up your radiator which leads to bad temps. When using pull, you still get a bit of dust but not nearly as much as you would in push.


----------



## GhosX

i want to buy a new PSU Cooler Master V850
will it fit in 250d?

thank you


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhosX*
> 
> i want to buy a new PSU Cooler Master V850
> will it fit in 250d?
> 
> thank you


Yes it'll fit.


----------



## xeepsn

Hi,

Don't buy it. I have a Cm v650s in my Corsair 250d and it's fan is loud. Buy the EVGA G2 650W or 750W or the Super flower leadex 650W - 750W.

BR


----------



## jrel209

Hey one question to verify... am I pulling cold air into the case? To create a passive exhaust threw the back?


----------



## neonlazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrel209*
> 
> Hey one question to verify... am I pulling cold air into the case? To create a passive exhaust threw the back?


----------



## xeepsn

Depends on the cooling components.


----------



## watchdre

Anyone have any experience fitting a 390x with an H100i?

Here is my tentative build: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/BLvkrH

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## alltheGHz

hey watchdre! welcome to OCN!

So, I have a 970 in 250d, and it fits just fine, I imagine your (ew, radeon) card will fit snugly, just check the measurements. Their new HBM has reduced the overall size of the PCB, but I'm not sure...

Also, yeah your h100i will fit, just MAKE SURE your tubes don't kink as you position the rad.

You picked out some VERY good parts for your build, my friend, make a build log!


----------



## watchdre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> hey watchdre! welcome to OCN!
> 
> So, I have a 970 in 250d, and it fits just fine, I imagine your (ew, radeon) card will fit snugly, just check the measurements. Their new HBM has reduced the overall size of the PCB, but I'm not sure...
> 
> Also, yeah your h100i will fit, just MAKE SURE your tubes don't kink as you position the rad.
> 
> You picked out some VERY good parts for your build, my friend, make a build log!


Hey there! Thanks for responding. This is my first time building a computer and i'll be sure to log every step.

It's hard for me to visualize positioning the rad without the parts in front of me, but once they arrive i'll be sure to keep that in mind!


----------



## xeepsn

Very nice build, and yes the H100i and the 390x fits in this case. The 390x is 10.91" long and some guys managed to fit to this case even a Radeon R9 295x2 which is 12.13"long.


----------



## lloop9

Hi guys, for those of you with the Asus Strix GTX 980 installed, can you still use the optical drive with a DVD-RW? Any issue with the the graphics card & cable fitting under the drive bay?


----------



## trevorludgate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloop9*
> 
> Hi guys, for those of you with the Asus Strix GTX 980 installed, can you still use the optical drive with a DVD-RW? Any issue with the the graphics card & cable fitting under the drive bay?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1542794/bloody-obsidian-a-budget-less-mini-itx-build-mods#user_part2

Cables are a bit tricky - You'll have to bend them at a very sharp angle. Depends on your PSU, some have very stiff ends, some are very flexible.


----------



## welshmouse

Trying to find a half decent air cooler for this case, but have limited options here. Does anyone know much about the Frio silent 12?

Can't find any performance numbers, and don't know if it will fit. An answer to either question would be great.

Yes, I know the 250d is meant for a h100, but I want an air cooler if I can find a decent one that will work.


----------



## lloop9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trevorludgate*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1542794/bloody-obsidian-a-budget-less-mini-itx-build-mods#user_part2
> 
> Cables are a bit tricky - You'll have to bend them at a very sharp angle. Depends on your PSU, some have very stiff ends, some are very flexible.


Thks for the headsup bud, appreciate it.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Anyone know if the 250D can accommodate the 980Ti Hybrid from EVGA?


----------



## Valgaur

Hey everybooty,

I have been snooping this case for a while now and am going to be doing 2 builds in it. I have one for the office which will be using an H 80i (because I'm dumb and didn't really measure out fully in my head)







I know they fit in the front, which I'm okay with. However have their been any other setups with it orientation wise? mobo will be the asus z97I-plus. Also I will be using the 5.25" bay.

Truly,
Val


----------



## jrel209

[/IMG]







[/URL]

Final build, super excited i have it competed.


----------



## NiteNinja

I have a XFX Radeon HD 290X 8GB DD. Its a big card. It measures in at:

*LxWxD = 11.61" x 5.63" x 1.65" (295mm x 143mm x 42mm)*

And you're not going to get much bigger than that. I have about 10-12mm clearance to the front of the case which is used for cable routing. got about 7mm from the side of the card to the bottom of the ODD tray, and got about 2-3mm from the face of the card to the side panel.

Some Pics of my GPU's clearance to the case to help prospective buyers eyeball it out.

---



Clearance from the front of the card to the case. Note that about all you can fit is a single bundle of the power cables.

---



How it looks inside the space.

---



Clearance from the top of the card, with cables, to the edge of the case.

---



You need to do some serious bending of your power cables, and on my card, the plugs are recessed into the card a little. If this wasn't like that, there would've been absolutely no way my videocard would fit. So eyeball the card you want, if its height is over 5.5", check to see if the power plugs are positioned so that they don't stick out and hit, or worse, exceed the limits of the case.

---

I hope this helps.


----------



## schalatajoe

welshmouse, maybe you could use the Noctua NH-C14. It does the job with 4790K at a good noise level (the reference 980ti is a bit louder when it spins up).

You can see it in my new 250D:

Corsair 250D
Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX
Intel Core i7-4790K
Noctua NH-C14 CPU Cooler
Asus GTX 980 Ti (reference)
Intel 530 Series 240GB 2.5"
Intel 530 Series 240GB 2.5"
Corsair RAM LP DDR3-1600 8GB
SeaSonic X Series 850W
Windows 7 64-bit
Noctua NF-P14r redux-1500 PWM 140mm Fan (cooler)
Noctua NF-P14r redux-1500 PWM 140mm Fan (cooler)
Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 PWM 120mm Fan (side)
Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 PWM 120mm Fan (side)
Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 140mm Fan (front)


----------



## oemspain

Hello, guys. I've been reading this thread from some months ago. I'm going to mount an mITX game plataform in th next months and this case it's my favourite.
The configuration wil be something like this (but can change a little because I'll buy the components in march'16 because I'm going to be out of home for work from sep'15 to feb'16. And it's going to be a lot of new plataforms in the next 6 months).

Case: Corsair Obsidian 250D
Motherboard: Asus Maximus Impact VII
CPU: Intel i5 4690K
Memory: 2x8 Gb DDR3 2400 Kingston HyperX Savage
Graf. Card: Asus Turbo GTX 970OC
CPU Cooler System: Cooler Master Nepton 140XL
PSU: Cosair RM550 Silence 80 Gold full modular
HHD's: Samsung 256Gb SM951 M.2 PCIe 3.0 & Samsung 500Gb 850 EVO SATA3 & WD 1 Tb SATA3
Monitor: Asus VG248QE 1920x1080 144 Hz

The cooling configuration will be something like this:

- *FRONT*: Cooler Master 140XL with 2x Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-3000 PWM (*EXHAUST*)
- *SIDE*: 2x Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM (*INTAKE*)
- *REAR*: 2x Noctua NF-R8 redux-1800 PWM (*INTAKE*)
- The Asus Turbo GTX 970OC it's take fresh air from the left side and exaust the hot air from the back of the case.

I think this is the best configuration for me. All the fans are PWM, very very silence at low rpm (800), but I've a lor of rpm and CFM if needed. And here, in south of Spain in summer, I'll need good cooling. Now 12th July at 12:50PM I've 29,5º C at home - 35ºC outside.

The configuration have been thinked for a 1080p play (light-med OC and 25-40 db) and multimedia use (without OC and silence).

In the next month its's going to be a lot of new products (Intel 6th generation, Z170 chipset, DDR4 in all new plataforms, new VGA's from Nvidia & AMD, a lot of new PCIe 3.0 SSD's, etc) and the above configuration will be 35-45 % cheaper (2000 € now - about 1100 € in march'16).

It'll be interesting to read your opinion about the configuration and specially about the cooling configuration.


----------



## welshmouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schalatajoe*
> 
> welshmouse, maybe you could use the Noctua NH-C14. It does the job with 4790K at a good noise level (the reference 980ti is a bit louder when it spins up).
> 
> You can see it in my new 250D


I'm not a fan of lie down coolers, as they don't fit in with structured airflow.

I may just get the frio silent as it's very cheap here. But it's height is exactly 140mm which seems to be exactly the limit of the case. If it doesn't fit, i may cave and get a water cooler.


----------



## NiteNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oemspain*
> 
> Hello, guys. I've been reading this thread from some months ago. I'm going to mount an mITX game plataform in th next months and this case it's my favourite.
> The configuration wil be something like this (but can change a little because I'll buy the components in march'16 because I'm going to be out of home for work from sep'15 to feb'16. And it's going to be a lot of new plataforms in the next 6 months).
> 
> Case: Corsair Obsidian 250D
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus Impact VII
> CPU: Intel i5 4690K
> Memory: 2x8 Gb DDR3 2400 Kingston HyperX Savage
> Graf. Card: Asus Turbo GTX 970OC
> CPU Cooler System: Cooler Master Nepton 140XL
> PSU: Cosair RM550 Silence 80 Gold full modular
> HHD's: Samsung 256Gb SM951 M.2 PCIe 3.0 & Samsung 500Gb 850 EVO SATA3 & WD 1 Tb SATA3
> Monitor: Asus VG248QE 1920x1080 144 Hz
> 
> The cooling configuration will be something like this:
> 
> - *FRONT*: Cooler Master 140XL with 2x Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-3000 PWM (*EXHAUST*)
> - *SIDE*: 2x Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM (*INTAKE*)
> - *REAR*: 2x Noctua NF-R8 redux-1800 PWM (*INTAKE*)
> - The Asus Turbo GTX 970OC it's take fresh air from the left side and exaust the hot air from the back of the case.
> 
> I think this is the best configuration for me. All the fans are PWM, very very silence at low rpm (800), but I've a lor of rpm and CFM if needed. And here, in south of Spain in summer, I'll need good cooling. Now 12th July at 12:50PM I've 29,5º C at home - 35ºC outside.
> 
> The configuration have been thinked for a 1080p play (light-med OC and 25-40 db) and multimedia use (without OC and silence).
> 
> In the next month its's going to be a lot of new products (Intel 6th generation, Z170 chipset, DDR4 in all new plataforms, new VGA's from Nvidia & AMD, a lot of new PCIe 3.0 SSD's, etc) and the above configuration will be 35-45 % cheaper (2000 € now - about 1100 € in march'16).
> 
> It'll be interesting to read your opinion about the configuration and specially about the cooling configuration.


My only beef with this is, trying to force airflow out the front will not play well with the front panel.

So if your computer starts to warm up, you'll need to pop off the front panel (or leave it open like a hung window) in that configuration.



It doesn't do any stress to the hinge so if this is something you'd like to do (or remove the panel altogether and do some modifications of your own) then I don't see any issue with your cooling option.


----------



## alltheGHz

@oemspain sounds good, PWM is a very good idea. Maybe mount a corsair H60 or some other AIO CPU cooler, and make that be on the front of the case?


----------



## oemspain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiteNinja*
> 
> My only beef with this is, trying to force airflow out the front will not play well with the front panel.
> 
> So if your computer starts to warm up, you'll need to pop off the front panel (or leave it open like a hung window) in that configuration.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't do any stress to the hinge so if this is something you'd like to do (or remove the panel altogether and do some modifications of your own) then I don't see any issue with your cooling option.


Yes, with this exhaust configuration, have to be without front panel.


----------



## oemspain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> @oemspain sounds good, PWM is a very good idea. Maybe mount a corsair H60 or some other AIO CPU cooler, and make that be on the front of the case?


For a single 120 mm AIO, my option would be the Corsair H80i or H80GT with a high CFM and high static pressure fun like the Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM (calm when you need silence but powerfull when you need to freeze the CPU).


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oemspain*
> 
> For a single 120 mm AIO, my option would be the Corsair H80i or H80GT with a high CFM and high static pressure fun like the Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM (calm when you need silence but powerfull when you need to freeze the CPU).


DO NOT get the "i" version- get the GT version. It has problems and has had failures


----------



## xeepsn

I would use the Noctua u9s or the Thermalright true spirit 120i.


----------



## jonnyyyl

I got a 250D case with me. Looking to upgrade the system with two AIO water coolers.
The front 140mm will be fitted with the Corsair H80i or H55, drawing air from the front; the side two 120mm outlets will be fitted with 240mm radiator, using one of the brackets, drawing air from the sides.

I think one of my chief concerns is whether there is enough space.
I got a DVD R/RRW fitted in that rig to begin with and for now a Silverstone SFX 500W PSU with flat cables. Even so, the cable management is terrible as it is.

I have 2 SSDs, 3 HDDs (one of the is a scratch drive just lying at the corner). fitted too. The sata3 and power cables are just lying everywhere.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyyyl*
> 
> I got a 250D case with me. Looking to upgrade the system with two AIO water coolers.
> The front 140mm will be fitted with the Corsair H80i or H55, drawing air from the front; the side two 120mm outlets will be fitted with 240mm radiator, using one of the brackets, drawing air from the sides.
> 
> I think one of my chief concerns is whether there is enough space.
> I got a DVD R/RRW fitted in that rig to begin with and for now a Silverstone SFX 500W PSU with flat cables. Even so, the cable management is terrible as it is.
> 
> I have 2 SSDs, 3 HDDs (one of the is a scratch drive just lying at the corner). fitted too. The sata3 and power cables are just lying everywhere.


Not sure if it's possible while using an odd.


----------



## xeepsn

Why do you want to use to AIOs? One is for the GPU? I had it like that in my 250d, but instead of the ODD I was using a lamptron fan regulator.


----------



## eclipsextreme

Had an impulse buy at Frys and snagged a 250D on sale. Then amazingly I found a Gigabyte mini itx 1156 board for the i7-860 I had laying around. I got it put together last night to run some test. Still need to pickup a new psu and I want to get a newer nvidia card.

This rig will replace my current HTPC which is getting dated. Q6600 and a HD 5770. Still runs good but I've been itching to build a new htpc in a 250D case since I first saw one.










I'm not sure if I like the H80i in the 250D or not. I also have a H100i in my 600T I can swap with. Also definitely gotta get a modular psu, the temp psu wiring looks terrible.


----------



## eclipsextreme

Tapatalk double post deleted.


----------



## AuTharandras

Heya folks,

I am getting ready to join the club on my imminent build (awaiting skylake). I will be squeezing in the H100i GTX with some slim silverstone FW121 fans (15mm).

From the builds that I have seen, people seem to install the mobo first, add some cables, then install the radiator (which always seems to be difficult!).

My question; is there a reason that the radiator is not installed first?

I thought you could tie the cooling head to the frame to keep it out of the way, then do your power etc cables, then attach the cooler (I understand it would be tighter for the mobo cables, but the trade-off seems Ok).

What am I missing here!


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuTharandras*
> 
> Heya folks,
> 
> I am getting ready to join the club on my imminent build (awaiting skylake). I will be squeezing in the H100i GTX with some slim silverstone FW121 fans (15mm).
> 
> From the builds that I have seen, people seem to install the mobo first, add some cables, then install the radiator (which always seems to be difficult!).
> 
> My question; is there a reason that the radiator is not installed first?
> 
> I thought you could tie the cooling head to the frame to keep it out of the way, then do your power etc cables, then attach the cooler (I understand it would be tighter for the mobo cables, but the trade-off seems Ok).
> 
> What am I missing here!


Hey man, I guess people are just excited to put their hardware into the case they forget about the rad. Try it and see if its and easier, and let us know!

Oh, welcome to OCN


----------



## dejahboi

My purpose of installing the mobo first is to see if there is any clearance issues with the RAD. (what's more important, the mobo or the rad?). From there you can get an idea of what else you can add after all the core components or mods. Check my 250D build out, its still in the process; I'm just awaiting my HDD to come in and I'll continue to have everything in place


----------



## AuTharandras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Hey man, I guess people are just excited to put their hardware into the case they forget about the rad. Try it and see if its and easier, and let us know!
> 
> Oh, welcome to OCN


Thanks, and will do








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejahboi*
> 
> My purpose of installing the mobo first is to see if there is any clearance issues with the RAD. (what's more important, the mobo or the rad?). From there you can get an idea of what else you can add after all the core components or mods. Check my 250D build out, its still in the process; I'm just awaiting my HDD to come in and I'll continue to have everything in place


Noted on the clearance check. I was worried about whacking the mobo with the rad on the chimmy in







so agree, mobo >>> rad.


----------



## markov

can someone help me to measure the length from back to front inside the case ?
I'm planning to put my Shuttle SZ77R5 motherboard to this case


----------



## neonlazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markov*
> 
> can someone help me to measure the length from back to front inside the case ?
> I'm planning to put my Shuttle SZ77R5 motherboard to this case


As long as the motherboard meets Mini-ITX specs, it will fit.


----------



## markov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonlazer*
> 
> As long as the motherboard meets Mini-ITX specs, it will fit.


that is mini itx motherboard layout ,right ?
how about the length inside the case ?

the dimension is around 17 cm x 27 cm


----------



## neonlazer

Standard is 17x17cm for Mini-ITX so it is 10cm longer, it is more Micro-ATX. I would not recommend using it because the front space is tight already and you would have no mounts for the 2 right screws.

CPU is too far right to allow clearance for CPU cooler if you use cd drive, memory height may also be an issue that far over.

Also, Don't believe the mounting holes are standard.


----------



## markov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonlazer*
> 
> Standard is 17x17cm for Mini-ITX so it is 10cm longer, it is more Micro-ATX. I would not recommend using it because the front space is tight already and you would have no mounts for the 2 right screws.
> 
> CPU is too far right to allow clearance for CPU cooler if you use cd drive, memory height may also be an issue that far over.
> 
> Also, Don't believe the mounting holes are standard.


my Shuttle SZ77R5 casings does support mitx , the mounting hole used mitx standard
I'll try to add some plate or acrylic for the 2 mounting near memory slot

really like this case, but I need this motherboard it's support up to 32GB memory for working on vmware

since 250d support 300 mm vga card, i think it will fit perhaps If I remove the front intake fan
for CPU cooler I use corsair 100i


----------



## xeepsn

You can go with https://pcpartpicker.com/part/asrock-motherboard-x99eitxac if you want 32GB in ITX. Or there is a lot of ITX boards with AMD that are capable of 32GB. But if you wants to go with the Shuttle board, it is possible even with the front fan. I made you a photo of my system where you can see there is 130mm from the end of the Itx board till the front plate of the case.


----------



## markov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeepsn*
> 
> You can go with https://pcpartpicker.com/part/asrock-motherboard-x99eitxac if you want 32GB in ITX. Or there is a lot of ITX boards with AMD that are capable of 32GB. But if you wants to go with the Shuttle board, it is possible even with the front fan. I made you a photo of my system where you can see there is 130mm from the end of the Itx board till the front plate of the case.


thanks, thats picture that I'm looking for








very tightly fit , perhaps with your layout I can put a nzxt kraken G10 too


----------



## xeepsn

With a slim fan I think yes.


----------



## tpain813

Hey all, I'm building my PC this weekend and looking forward to joining the club! This is my first build and I just had a question regarding fan position for the h100i while using the ASUS Strix 970 - does anyone know which position I should have the side fans facing? And does any have a picture of what it will look like?

I tried searching and heard it mattered on which way the video card exhaust it's hot air, but I have no idea how this card will and what will be best.

Here is the build (the HDD is just one I had left over from a laptop, so just included a random one that seemed the closest):

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/ZycQsY
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/ZycQsY/by_merchant/

CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($219.99 @ SuperBiiz)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($103.99 @ Amazon)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($109.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($53.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($177.89 @ OutletPC)
Storage: Hitachi Travelstar 5K1000 1TB 2.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($49.00 @ Amazon)
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 970 4GB STRIX Video Card ($319.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Case: Corsair 250D Mini ITX Tower Case ($74.99 @ Micro Center)
Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA GS 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($59.99 @ NCIX US)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8.1 OEM (64-bit) ($86.98 @ OutletPC)
Total: $1256.80
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-07-21 13:45 EDT-0400

Thank you!


----------



## xeepsn

Hi, and welcome to the OCN. It will be a pretty nice build. If you check 3 post above I have the same Strix GTX 970 as you will and a Corsair AIO ( not a h100i but a H60 ). For me, blowing cool air in on the front and the back, and blowing hot air through the AIO out works the best. The only change I would add to you setup is 2 Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition PWM or 2 Noctua Noctua NF-F12 PWM to the Corsair AIO. With these your setup will be inaudible on idle/windows/ films and very quiet under load/gaming.


----------



## tpain813

Awesome, thank you for the help! That build looks great!

So just to confirm, I will have the CPU water cooler fans exhausting and the order will be CASEOUTSIDE>FANS>RADIATOR>CASEINTERIOR

And I will have the front fan set to intake. Do I need to remove the front cover of the case, or keep it open when in use? Or is it fine to leave closed?

I was thinking I may have to upgrade the fans, but may wait a little bit. This started as much cheaper build, but I kept adding to it (of course haha).


----------



## alltheGHz

Hey man, welcome to the club! Personally, I would position the fans on the h100i as "intake", or where the air goes into the case, and here's why;

You already have a fan in the front as a source of fresh, cool air, meaning that you could also flip that around to use it as an exhaust. The fans on the h100i would bring in air, be exhausted by the fan in the front and the GPU, so there is positive air pressure in the case.


----------



## tpain813

Thanks dude! Yeah I'm really looking forward to building this - I think I'm just overthinking this fan situation haha and can't seem to get any clear answers online (maybe there is no "wrong" way to set them up?).

Ok cool, so you recommend setting the front fan to exhaust and the rest as intakes - I can do that.


----------



## xeepsn

Actually if you check this forum the majority of people say if you use water cooling you need to get the hot air from the radiator as fast as you can. You don't want to get that 50-60-70 C hot air circulating in your case. Also the Strix is exhausting only a very small amount of heat.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeepsn*
> 
> Actually if you check this forum the majority of people say if you use water cooling you need to get the hot air from the radiator as fast as you can. You don't want to get that 50-60-70 C hot air circulating in your case. Also the Strix is exhausting only a very small amount of heat.


Yeah, but there is tons of ventilation in the case where the air can leak out- the 970 will be getting plenty of fresh air from its dedicated air vent, and we won't want negative air pressure in the case.


----------



## tpain813

Thank you both for the help! I've been seeing a lot of conflicting info for which is "best" (will keep it the coldest). The only reason I'm even worried is the room the computer will be in can get a little warm, so do prefer the most efficient layout.

I don't want to add to the confusion, but do you guys recommend a push or a pull layout for the fans and radiator?


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpain813*
> 
> Thank you both for the help! I've been seeing a lot of conflicting info for which is "best" (will keep it the coldest). The only reason I'm even worried is the room the computer will be in can get a little warm, so do prefer the most efficient layout.
> 
> I don't want to add to the confusion, but do you guys recommend a push or a pull layout for the fans and radiator?


??? I thought that was what you where referring to in the first place... In that case, pull into the case. Less dust on the rad.


----------



## tpain813

Oh I just meant should the fans be on the inside of the case (closer to the motherboard) with the radiator on the outside. Or should the radiator be closer to the motherboard with the fans on the outside. Regardless of which way the fans are pushing the air.


----------



## Cannonkill

whats the best 80mm fan that you guys have used or do they not make a big differences in the temps of the case or anything?


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpain813*
> 
> Oh I just meant should the fans be on the inside of the case (closer to the motherboard) with the radiator on the outside. Or should the radiator be closer to the motherboard with the fans on the outside. Regardless of which way the fans are pushing the air.


Doesn't really matter, air will be blowing over everything anyways.


----------



## xeepsn

I am using cheap Arctic ones regulated to around 600rpm, where they are inaudible. ( Arctic F8 PWM PST you can daisy chain 4 of these to one FAN connector )But you can buy NOCTUA NF-R8 redux PWM or NOCTUA NF-A8 PWM if you have the money.


----------



## tpain813

Thank you guys for the help! Pretty pumped to build this!


----------



## cornbean

Did a bit of upgrading yesterday. It is surprising how well the H220X works with this case. Installed an EKWB on my 980Ti and added it to the loop.


----------



## NiteNinja

Well I managed to fit a Bitphoenix Spectre Pro 200mm White LED fan as my front intake fan, without losing my rear 80mm exhaust fans. It was a tricky feat but I managed.

Pictures to come soon.


----------



## NiteNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> whats the best 80mm fan that you guys have used or do they not make a big differences in the temps of the case or anything?


If you are wanting to use a water cooler, you need 80mm x 15mm. 20 or 25mm thick fans will NOT work and you will need to install the waterblock on the offset holes.

Check out my rigbuilder for the ones I used.


----------



## Halciet

What cooling unit are you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiteNinja*
> 
> Well I managed to fit a Bitphoenix Spectre Pro 200mm White LED fan as my front intake fan, without losing my rear 80mm exhaust fans. It was a tricky feat but I managed.
> 
> Pictures to come soon.


What CPU cooler are you using on that build? I put the BitFenix Pro 200mm fan in the front, but I had to mount the 80mm fans OUTSIDE of the case (with the cables looping through the drive bay cover in the back). I am using the H100i for cooling, and that's the only way I could really get it to all work without putting too much pressure on the tubing with my motherboard.


----------



## FreeSombrero

So I've been looking for a case for a new living room gaming setup, and i think i've settled on the 250d. My big questions are:
1. I have a Noctua U9b-se2; it should fit, right?
2. I live in a hot, dusty country (Israel). Is it worth it to install a 200mm fan in the front?


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeSombrero*
> 
> So I've been looking for a case for a new living room gaming setup, and i think i've settled on the 250d. My big questions are:
> 1. I have a Noctua U9b-se2; it should fit, right?
> 2. I live in a hot, dusty country (Israel). Is it worth it to install a 200mm fan in the front?


Whats up man! The airflow will definitely help with the cooling of the system, just make sure that the case is on a desk or something, and clean it out regularly. I don't know much about that cooler, though.


----------



## xeepsn

Hi. Yes the Noctua U9b fits the case, and with a 200mm front fan the cooling will be pretty good.


----------



## NiteNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halciet*
> 
> What cooling unit are you
> What CPU cooler are you using on that build? I put the BitFenix Pro 200mm fan in the front, but I had to mount the 80mm fans OUTSIDE of the case (with the cables looping through the drive bay cover in the back). I am using the H100i for cooling, and that's the only way I could really get it to all work without putting too much pressure on the tubing with my motherboard.


I'm using the Cooler Master Nepton 240. The hoses are in the front instead of the back, which also works great because the most heat will always be at the area closest to the hoses. My computer now idles at room temperature.

It was tricky to get the radiator mounted but 2 screw holes did line up in the center which is more than enough to keep the radiator mounted to the case without wiggling and vibrating. It's been on the truck for a week now and everything is still tight.

Still posting from my phone so I'll get pictures eventually...


----------



## tpain813

Just wanted to say thanks again for all the help and give an update for the build -

It came out great and I'm very happy with it, just wanted to give some points I ran into, in case they may help anyone else:

1) The build took me much longer than expected - I probably worked on the damn thing for like 6-7 hours (took a few breaks, but not much). The time was basically tied up in cable management and getting everything to fit properly. This was also my first build and was being extra cautious and measuring twice, cutting once.
2) I had to mount the h100i fans on the inside of my case (instead of on the outside like I had planned), because the lower Radiator tube wouldn't fit otherwise (the Gigabyte GA-z97n-WIFI motherboard's wifi/Ethernet "box" got in the way).
3) The mounting screws on the h100i will push in the fins a little when mounting like above - I've since found out this is fine, however it scared me haha
4) It took me forever to find out which internal USB slot I should hook the corsair link to - it ended up being the "front USB 2.0" slot.

As you can see, I had the most trouble installing the cooler haha. I also had some trouble with my 2nd hard drive which added to the problems (it was from my laptop, and I had the laptop cloned on the drive). So it kept booting that instead of my USB. I eventually pulled the Sata out of the HD and then hooked it back up after I installed the fresh OS and it's working fine, however working in the case is a tight squeeze.

Also my front USB 3.0's don't work, so I need to look into that. When I insert a USB stick, I have to push it in hard, so something must be off.

By the way does anyone know if there is a "quick" way to make sure all my motherboard drivers are up to date? Or do I have to go through them one by one? I have a Gigabyte Mobo.

Overall I'm very happy with the build - very fast, looks great, is pretty quiet and stays cool (I haven't broke the low/mid 40's yet with the CPU or GPU). At the moment I have the Rad fans set to exhaust and the front fan set to intake. I plan to overclock in the coming weeks so looking forward to that!


----------



## jvictorcm

Hello yall, Im new at this forum and wondering If you guys could help me with this build.
I just ordered a Asus Impact VI, Corsair 250D and a H100i GTX. Will this fit? :s Anyone tried with similar fan trying to fit it?
Thx


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvictorcm*
> 
> Hello yall, Im new at this forum and wondering If you guys could help me with this build.
> I just ordered a Asus Impact VI, Corsair 250D and a H100i GTX. Will this fit? :s Anyone tried with similar fan trying to fit it?
> Thx


hey man, welcome to OCN! Yeah, the motherboard and the 250d are compatable, and I'm 99.9% sure the h100i GTX will fit.


----------



## jvictorcm

Thx for the reply. Ive seen some builds with non GTX that stays REAAAAALLY close to the CPU phase from Impact VI. also, the GTX one bigger for 3mm. Wondering If I can compensate with other fans.


----------



## alltheGHz

just experiment with the mounting options, worst case scenario you get some really thin fans.


----------



## Vladoxxx

Hi guys, I just found out about this forum and your passion for this wonderful case! I was thinking that my time has come to get a good mini ITX rig and what better case than an Obsidian 250D?








I want to share with you my initial thoughts, and possibly get some feedback or advice from someone who has already put his hands inside a 250D.
Here's my wishlist as for now:

*Cpu* i5 4690k
*Motherboard* Asus Mod Z97I-Plus (Mini ITX)
*Cooling* Thermaltake Water 3.0 Extreme S (with 2 Noctua NF-F12 PWM fans)
*Ram* Hyperx Fury 16gb 1866mhz DDR3
*Gpu* MSI 970 4gb Twin Frozr V
*Ssd* Samsung 850EVO 500gb
*Psu* EVGA Supernova 650 GS (still not 100% sure)
*Case* You already know which one









I'm still open to modify this build (anything but the processor or the case pretty much) so, how does it look?


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladoxxx*
> 
> Hi guys, I just found out about this forum and your passion for this wonderful case! I was thinking that my time has come to get a good mini ITX rig and what better case than an Obsidian 250D?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to share with you my initial thoughts, and possibly get some feedback or advice from someone who has already put his hands inside a 250D.
> Here's my wishlist as for now:
> 
> *Cpu* i5 4690k
> *Motherboard* Asus Mod Z97I-Plus (Mini ITX)
> *Cooling* Thermaltake Water 3.0 Extreme S (with 2 Noctua NF-F12 PWM fans)
> *Ram* Hyperx Fury 16gb 1866mhz DDR3
> *Gpu* MSI 970 4gb Twin Frozr V
> *Ssd* Samsung 850EVO 500gb
> *Psu* EVGA Supernova 650 GS (still not 100% sure)
> *Case* You already know which one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still open to modify this build (anything but the processor or the case pretty much) so, how does it look?


Damn son, looks like a sweet build! yep, it looks like everything is gonna fit and be compatible. Welcome to OCN!


----------



## xeepsn

It will be very close to the VRM board. I would take the H100i.


----------



## tpain813

Hey Xeepsn, thanks again for the help! I have a question for you since I'm running my fans the same as you with same video card - what kind of temps are you getting with your build? I'm still using the stock fans (is it worth upgrading to noctua's on the front and Rad?) and stock CPU speeds, but I'm not too happy with the results I'm getting (getting about 68 degrees while playing csgo, idling around 33-35, and prime95 (the newest version, which I've since heard is not good to use with Haswell) shot my temps up to about 94 within a few min (I shot off immediately). Intel Processor Diagnostic Tool got a max temp of 65.

I'm not sure if it matters, but the room the PC is in is a bit warm at the moment - fluctuating around 21 - 27 degrees Celsius.


----------



## xeepsn

Hi, try the tool Open Hardware monitor, I am using it too. And here are my temps, the first is for the idle temp. The second for load. My setup is optimized for silence.


----------



## tpain813

Thanks for sharing that! I'll screen cap and share that report when I'm out of work, but damn those temps seem much better than what I'm seeing.


----------



## Vladoxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Damn son, looks like a sweet build! yep, it looks like everything is gonna fit and be compatible. Welcome to OCN!


Thanks! I admit I already did some homework to verify most of the compatibility with the case tho









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeepsn*
> 
> It will be very close to the VRM board. I would take the H100i.


Thanks for the advice, am I guessing right the main reason behind that is the Corsair warranty or is there any other reason? This would be my first experience with AIO water-cooling, always went with Noctua before.
I went NSA-mode over the internet to look for cases of leaking with the Water 3.0 Extreme and found almost nothing compared to the H100i (I know that's proportional to the product's popularity tho)

In any case, Cooling and PSU are the 2 things I'm readier to rethink, I also considered getting a Noctua NH-L12 (that should fit perfectly) to cool the processor

Question: will a Gold 650w PSU be in the right spot for this rig, leaving some headroom for OC?


----------



## Cannonkill

so what do you guys think about my build. had it for less than a month and went through like 4 different cooling configs . like 3 custom loopstot the final h100I.


----------



## xeepsn

I recommended him the H100i instead the H100i GTX because the GTX has a thicker rad with 3mm, and if he is using a motherboard with higher VRM board like the ASUS Maximus VII boards. It will not fit with a normal 25mm thick fan just with a narrower one. And I recommended the Corsairs because of the extreme good warranty, but don't worry the TT will be very good to. It is just my preference.







And don't worry you computer will eat around 270W - 300W on load from the wall. So the 650w psu is more than enough also for overclock.


----------



## xeepsn

Very nice build, if you don't mind please let us know you temps under idle and load.


----------



## Vladoxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeepsn*
> 
> I recommended him the H100i instead the H100i GTX because the GTX has a thicker rad with 3mm, and if he is using a motherboard with higher VRM board like the ASUS Maximus VII boards. It will not fit with a normal 25mm thick fan just with a narrower one. And I recommended the Corsairs because of the extreme good warranty, but don't worry the TT will be very good to. It is just my preference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't worry you computer will eat around 270W - 300W on load from the wall. So the 650w psu is more than enough also for overclock.


Thanks for the precious advice


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> so what do you guys think about my build. had it for less than a month and went through like 4 different cooling configs . like 3 custom loopstot the final h100I.


It looks cool how you twisted the tubing. Sweet build, man!!


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeepsn*
> 
> Very nice build, if you don't mind please let us know you temps under idle and load.


idle temps are 38-40 C and load temps are high 50s and low 60s while gaming. I have a light oc on it to 4.0 Ghz at 1.1v I think


----------



## NiteNinja

Some people were asking and waiting, and I got it.

How the bloody **** I managed to fit a 200mmx25mm, 240mm watercooler, 291mm GPU and twin 80mm all in the same spot. Well, very carefully.

Pictures says a thousand words, so I'll keep my written experience short and sweet. I wanted to upgrade my front 140mm fan (Which I already upgraded to a white LED Bitfenix Spectre Pro 140mm), to a 200mm fan, thus maxing out the cooling intake of the computer. I selected the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm which is the standard 25mm (1") thickness. I eyeballed it out, thinking could wedge it in the space between the front of the GPU and the chassis, but I was wrong. I was a mere millimeter too close (which also gives me the notion that I can fit a 312mm GPU in this case).

With some fumbling, I was able to install the fan using the offset holes provided on the fan itself, (Thank you Bitfenix for having them), and then I went to put in the waterblock. NOPE! I couldn't install it with it as an intake like I wanted, so I flipped it back to exhaust, and ran the hoses to the front instead of the rear so that the inlet gets the full cooling of the front fan. Only TWO of the holes on the water block lined up, thankfully it was the center 2 holes so its in there secure as you can get it, and my rear 80's nestled behind the backmost waterblock fan neatly. I also cleaned up my cables the best I could while I had it opened (which is still tricky).

So enough words, onto pictures!

---



This was more of a RAM shot for my sponsors at KLEVV. The tape on the tubing isn't for patching, but I'm afraid that over time being pressed up against the underside of the ODD tray might rub a hole in it, so its precautionary. I ran the fan header cables through the back and down the HDD trays for better cable management (and to keep the cables away from the CPU fan)

---



Better cable management than in the past, also shows how tight the 200mm is.

---



Personally, the offset isn't pretty, but its functional. I'd rather have it dead center, but its not a bad compromise compared to the gaps created by a 140mm fan.

---



I still wish I could find a way to clean that up, I need a whole new cable bundle just to go from the PSU to the ODD. I might consider a slim ODD and stuff the cables in under it.

---



Best for last. The 80's are INSIDE! Other than some of my sorry cable management, this case pretty much has perfect airflow.

---

The numbers. I used to idle with my Intel 4790K when at room temperature, was at 41C. With the new fan and change in inlet direction on the waterblock, it will idle at outside temperature, even after a hard session of gaming. So overall, project success, and should be the last challenge I'll face until I need to upgrade my GPU to something similar to the AMD Radeon HD 295X or the Fury X that has its own watercooler. I'll probably take the top panel to a glass shop and have them carve out cooling vents and mounting holes in the plastic on top and mount it there set to exhaust.


----------



## alltheGHz

Holy hell, nice man! I cant believe you fit that all in there! I use my 250d for mining dogecoin, so theres pretty much nothing the basics and i have a hard time dealing with the parts! Nicely done.


----------



## NiteNinja

Trust me, if you don't say at least one profanity when working inside this case to make a gaming build, then you're doing something wrong. Granted its far easier than any other Mini-ITX case I've looked at, but when you're trying to cram maximum dimension components into a minimum dimension chassis, its swearword inducing fun!

But, its now the closest to an open air case you can get, without exposing your components to dust. I love it.

EDIT: And its future-proof! I've already found LGA 2011-V3 socket motherboards that are Mini-ITX. Now we're just waiting on more SLI/Crossfire on a 2-slot thick single card such as the 295x2. Maybe in a year or so when I get bored and want 16 cores in a box, I'll do it. Devils Canyon just runs too damn hot for my overclocking likeness.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiteNinja*
> 
> Trust me, if you don't say at least one profanity when working inside this case to make a gaming build, then you're doing something wrong. Granted its far easier than any other Mini-ITX case I've looked at, but when you're trying to cram maximum dimension components into a minimum dimension chassis, its swearword inducing fun!
> 
> But, its now the closest to an open air case you can get, without exposing your components to dust. I love it.
> 
> EDIT: And its future-proof! I've already found LGA 2011-V3 socket motherboards that are Mini-ITX. Now we're just waiting on more SLI/Crossfire on a 2-slot thick single card such as the 295x2. Maybe in a year or so when I get bored and want 16 cores in a box, I'll do it. Devils Canyon just runs too damn hot for my overclocking likeness.


Yeah, I used a few colorful words when building the rig.
I got the 250d because of its ability to house a full size PSU, GPU, and its airflow- it was either the 250d for mining, or a custom made case for mining, something like this-

I liked the 250d better because if I wanna go to a LAN, BOOM! Mining rig AND gaming computer.


----------



## alltheGHz

Has anyone done any cool airflow mods to the 250d?


----------



## NiteNinja

I'm considering creating an aluminum air shield that'll curve upward, meeting the floor at the base of the fan, and connected to the motherboard studs. Will also help clean up cable management by stuffing the cables behind the shield. Basically a spoiler inside the computer.


----------



## xeepsn

Those are very nice temps for the overclock. Enjoy mate.


----------



## tpain813

Ok so here are my temps (this is with just the stock settings, and I had stress tested).



I had overclocked to 4.2 with 1.19 volts, and it was running fine (maxing at about 65 with "normal" use and stress testing with a max of 84 degrees Celsius), however I brought it back to stock because was running into weird freezes and lock ups. Since then I found out that if i set the uncore clock to a lower speed, it may fix it (i had both to 42x)


----------



## NiteNinja

I get nervous when temperatures reach 65 on a processor. But I'm old fashioned as that used to be the optimal temperature on old single core and dual core processors (back when they were ceramic)


----------



## xeepsn

My i7 3770k is running at 4,2 at 1.13 V. Your one is probably need higher Voltage - try to set it to auto.


----------



## pablitorz

Hi guys,

two weeks ago I finished my build. First time it was running by air cooling but temps weren't right, so I choose a watercooled solution.

Aircooled (fit a r9 290 tri-x inside was hard!)



Watercooled








I choose acrylic hard tubes due to the small space and because it's very esthetic! If somebody is planning to build something like this I pass you the watercooling specs:

main rad: Alphacool NexXxus ST30 240 <- very important due to measurement)
fans main rad: Corsair SP120 PWM Quiet Edition (low fpis)
second rad: XSPC EX120 Black
fan second rad: scythe Slim 2000rpm pwm (I put the fan outside to fit the reservoir)
tubbing: EK 12/10
reservoir: EK-D5 X-RES 140 CSQ
pump: D5 Vario Motor

My motherboard is z77e-itx with a 2500K and by the moment everything is fine


----------



## xeepsn

How are you regulating all those fans? From the MB or you have some hidden regulator?


----------



## tpain813

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiteNinja*
> 
> I get nervous when temperatures reach 65 on a processor. But I'm old fashioned as that used to be the optimal temperature on old single core and dual core processors (back when they were ceramic)


haha yeah I'm not happy with the temps at all! I'm just worried an RMA or reset will make no difference, or make matter worse!


----------



## KeyserFranck

Hi guys,

I just finished my mod in this fabulous case.

Hardware:
-Intel i7 4790K delided
-Avexir 16Go 2400MHz
-Maximus VII impact
-Seasonic platinum 660w
-Nvidia GTX 980Ti flashed 425W
-HyperX 3K

Water:
Alphacool ST30 120*240mm
Magicool G2 120*240mm
EK DDC 3.2 PWM XRes 100ML
Phobya Eloop 120mm *4
EK Titan X block + backplate
EK M6I full block
Primochill Primoflex Advanced LRT 10/16
EK red Blood
EK black nickel fittings.

Pics



Hard time here



Really impressive temps for CPU at 4.8Ghz. And GPU never go higher than 41°C at 1520MHz.

I just need some sleeving and lighting now.


----------



## pablitorz

I have two motherbord pwm conectors. I get a double PWM cable which let manage two fans with one input.

@KeyserFranck Nice and original setup!! One question, how are you going to manage the psu cables? I don't see any space there and it's very easy to damage the botton rad!


----------



## KeyserFranck

I'm actually using this setup.
Managing cable was really hard with seasonic cable. Especially the big 24-pins, the others flat cables were easy to fit. All cables fits between the psu and the edge of the rad excepted for the 24-pin who is going in front of the rad. It doesn't much impact the air flow.

It will be easier with individually sleeved cables.


----------



## cornbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeyserFranck*
> 
> I'm actually using this setup.
> Managing cable was really hard with seasonic cable. Especially the big 24-pins, the others flat cables were easy to fit. All cables fits between the psu and the edge of the rad excepted for the 24-pin who is going in front of the rad. It doesn't much impact the air flow.
> 
> It will be easier with individually sleeved cables.


Hi Keyser, love the build! Looks really clean. I'm wondering what you did for airlow for the bottom rad? Drill holes and have it as intake?


----------



## KeyserFranck

Hi,
I just cut the bottom of the case


The fans are in pull configuration as an exhaust. Fresh air come from the front of the case. There is enough space under the case for provide a good airflow.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeyserFranck*
> 
> Hi,
> I just cut the bottom of the case
> 
> 
> The fans are in pull configuration as an exhaust. Fresh air come from the front of the case. There is enough space under the case for provide a good airflow.


Nicely done man, looks clean!


----------



## krizit

I am looking at moving to an m-ITX build, in particular the Corsair 250D. My current rig is listed below, will this be as simple as just moving these components into the 250D and it's good to go? Or will I have to replace some parts, such as the NZXT Kraken X61? Obviously I will need to purchase an m-ITX motherboard.

*CPU:* Intel Core i7 4790 3.6GHz
*Motherboard*: Asus Z97-A
*Graphics:* Asus Strix GeForce GTX 970
*RAM:* Corsair Vengeance Pro Blue 4x4GB DDR3
*Cooling:* NZXT Kraken X61
*Power:* Seasonic 750W Gold
*Storage:* SSD Intel 730 240GB
*Storage:* HDD Western Digital Green 6TB
*Storage:* HDD Western Digital Green 2TB


----------



## cornbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krizit*
> 
> I am looking at moving to an m-ITX build, in particular the Corsair 250D. My current rig is listed below, will this be as simple as just moving these components into the 250D and it's good to go? Or will I have to replace some parts, such as the NZXT Kraken X61? Obviously I will need to purchase an m-ITX motherboard.
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7 4790 3.6GHz
> *Motherboard*: Asus Z97-A
> *Graphics:* Asus Strix GeForce GTX 970
> *RAM:* Corsair Vengeance Pro Blue 4x4GB DDR3
> *Cooling:* NZXT Kraken X61
> *Power:* Seasonic 750W Gold
> *Storage:* SSD Intel 730 240GB
> *Storage:* HDD Western Digital Green 6TB
> *Storage:* HDD Western Digital Green 2TB


You will need the M-ITX as you stated and you'll need to downsize the cooler as well. Max is 240mm rad, there just isn't any room to fit a 280mm rad. There is only room to have two sticks of ram on the M-ITX as well. The gpu should fit like a glove, I had one of those in my 250D before upgrading to the 980Ti.


----------



## krizit

Any recommendations for an ideal m-ITX mobo?


----------



## alltheGHz

For me, I've been using the ASUS H97i, it's working pretty well for me.


----------



## cornbean

I use the Asus Z97i-plus. I like the layout because I don't have to have any wires going over/across the mobo, they can all plug in from the edges of the board if that makes sense. You can route the fan/8pin cables under the rad to keep it tucked away. Pic for reference.


----------



## PriestOfSin

I've noticed a problem with this case. I mentioned in an earlier post that there were abrasions on my original H100i, where the tubes rubbed against the motherboard. I assumed this was just because the ASUS board had absolutely no clearance available for the tubing, and thought nothing of it. I recently moved out of the 250D into a Phanteks Enthoo Evolv itx, and saw.... the same abrasions, this time on my h100i GTX.



I've replaced this cooler with a new one to go with the new case, but this is something that people need to be aware of. If you are installing the H100i or H100i GTX, do NOT mount your tubing to the left of the motherboard, unless there is ABSOLUTELY NOTHING touching the tubing. I thought I was safe with my Z97 Stinger WiFi, but apparently not. The tubing in question would be rubbing on the USB ports in the upper left IO of the board, and is probably getting shredded when the lid is removed and replaced, since messing with the lid moved the tubes around slightly.


----------



## cornbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> I've noticed a problem with this case. I mentioned in an earlier post that there were abrasions on my original H100i, where the tubes rubbed against the motherboard. I assumed this was just because the ASUS board had absolutely no clearance available for the tubing, and thought nothing of it. I recently moved out of the 250D into a Phanteks Enthoo Evolv itx, and saw.... the same abrasions, this time on my h100i GTX.
> 
> 
> 
> I've replaced this cooler with a new one to go with the new case, but this is something that people need to be aware of. If you are installing the H100i or H100i GTX, do NOT mount your tubing to the left of the motherboard, unless there is ABSOLUTELY NOTHING touching the tubing. I thought I was safe with my Z97 Stinger WiFi, but apparently not. The tubing in question would be rubbing on the USB ports in the upper left IO of the board, and is probably getting shredded when the lid is removed and replaced, since messing with the lid moved the tubes around slightly.


I originally had a similar issue installing my H100i but I just used the holes above the standard mounting holes and it fit perfectly. There are other holes above the "single holes" which is adjustable left and right too to fit various setups.


----------



## kitmouse

cornbean, do you have pics of that setup?

I'm using the H100i in what I think is the highest mount possible, and it does not clear the (2xUSB+1x PS/2) stack of the ASUS Z97i-PLUS. In fact, I asked Corsair support about the chafing issue and they didn't seem worried. (I don't notice any movement when removing the case lid on my system but the lower tube of the H100i is clearly putting a small amount of pressure on that stack)

I also tried a front-oriented H100i build but then the tubes don't clear the stock 140mm fan.


----------



## cornbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitmouse*
> 
> cornbean, do you have pics of that setup?
> 
> I'm using the H100i in what I think is the highest mount possible, and it does not clear the (2xUSB+1x PS/2) stack of the ASUS Z97i-PLUS. In fact, I asked Corsair support about the chafing issue and they didn't seem worried. (I don't notice any movement when removing the case lid on my system but the lower tube of the H100i is clearly putting a small amount of pressure on that stack)
> 
> I also tried a front-oriented H100i build but then the tubes don't clear the stock 140mm fan.




I'm using an H220-X now but I did get the H100i mounted fine on the mounting points the green arrows point to(Sorry I didn't take any pictures of it when I had the H100i). You can also shift it a bit to the left if needed. I didn't mount the rad on all of the holes but just enough to keep it secure. Hope that helps.


----------



## kitmouse

Thanks for the pic, cornbean.

Sadly yeah I'm already using the upper holes. Even at that higher position, to clear the Asus Z97i-PLUS portstack, you have to:

1. Slide the H100i all the way to the left (along the screw sliders in your pic)
(This means either sharply compressing the frontside USB3 cable or removing the 5.25" bay)

2. Remove the front-side screws from the H100i
(so that there are 4 screws mounting it to the case, not 6)

Doing this completely rules out the use of any front fan over 140mm because one side of the reservoir is now in that space. It does work - my H100i is now clear of the portstack - but if I wanted to use a 200mm fan or the 5.25" bay I'd probably have to unscrew the H100i assembly and spend some time rerouting cables again. (On the plus side, once it clears, that means you can put the fans on the outside if you desire)

I'm really wondering if I'm missing something else because all of the mITX boards I'm looking at seem to have roughly the same size portstack crowding that front-left corner. Maybe Corsair just intends the tubes to be front-mounted?


----------



## tomterrific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitmouse*
> 
> Thanks for the pic, cornbean.
> 
> Sadly yeah I'm already using the upper holes. Even at that higher position, to clear the Asus Z97i-PLUS portstack, you have to:
> 
> 1. Slide the H100i all the way to the left (along the screw sliders in your pic)
> (This means either sharply compressing the frontside USB3 cable or removing the 5.25" bay)
> 
> 2. Remove the front-side screws from the H100i
> (so that there are 4 screws mounting it to the case, not 6)
> 
> Doing this completely rules out the use of any front fan over 140mm because one side of the reservoir is now in that space. It does work - my H100i is now clear of the portstack - but if I wanted to use a 200mm fan or the 5.25" bay I'd probably have to unscrew the H100i assembly and spend some time rerouting cables again. (On the plus side, once it clears, that means you can put the fans on the outside if you desire)
> 
> I'm really wondering if I'm missing something else because all of the mITX boards I'm looking at seem to have roughly the same size portstack crowding that front-left corner. Maybe Corsair just intends the tubes to be front-mounted?


I struggled with mounting the H100i with the tubes rear-mounted initially, for the same reason as you (tubes hitting the USB portstack). I fixed this by mounting the fans in pull configuration at someones suggestion from this thread. I think LinusTechTips also recommends pull config for radiators because of ease of cleaning dust from rad.


----------



## SirChumpalot

Hi all, have pretty much read the entirety of this thread and I must say there are some great looking 250D examples out there. Only trouble is you've made me want to give watercooling a go









So I've almost finished putting the bits below together and need a little bit of guidance in terms of fan/radiator placement and where things plug into. This is how I see it working out:

- 2 x SP120 High Performance fans pointing upwards into the H100i (push?) and out of the case.
- 1 x 140mm stock 250D case fan in front pulling cool air in. I may replace this with a larger fan at some point but wanted to see how much space I have once the H100i is in (turns out, none)

In order to avoid cable clutter I wanted to plug the 2 SP120s directly into the motherboard CPUFAN header with a splitter. Is this OK? The front fan would go into the SYSFAN header so I can monitor this also.

What functionality do I lose if I don't use the H100i mini USB connection? Does this just monitor the pump and allow me to change the colours on the block? If so I can do without this. Any way perhaps to set up a colour and then whip the cable out?

Having just tried to fit the H100i in I'm having real trouble with it catching on either the front 140mm fan or the rear of the motherboard (ps2 port). Some more jiggling around is needed. I'll try and find some pics of how others have theirs mounted in the same case. I do love this case and it WILL fit! I have a feeling I have to go for a smaller/thinner front intake fan.

Any help with any of the above would be appreciated. Ways in which I can make things tidier/more efficient/cooler etc. That'd be great.

Thanks in advance for your help
Dave


----------



## kitmouse

Hey SirChumpalot,

Some words from a fellow newbie to the 250d and AIO coolers:

Push = you have a fan with the arrow pointing at the radiator. That could be pushing air from inside the case through the radiator out, or from the side panel vent through the radiator in, either way.
FYI in my "Push" build I have the radiator attached to the case frame, and the twin 120mm H100i fans pushing air at it (so, air from inside the case is being pushed outside). This makes some logical sense because (a) pushing air directly at the radiator sounds like a strong action than pull and (b) the 140mm front case fan is pulling air inside already.

I asked Corsair about how to reduce noise on wake, and they actually recommended plugging the H100i fans directly into the motherboard. I don't know if that works yet (would require me to disassemble my H100i config to check) but yeah, there's nothing particularly wrong about using the Motherboard headers instead of the USB. I would recommend USB first to do config though (as I recall it should keep your color setting, if that's important to you?) What is unclear to me is if you can do full fan profiles without the USB hookup (maybe?) using SIV. That's the path I would go if possible, as CorsairLink is not Win10 compatible yet and it's a bit of a behemoth to use anyway.

As for install, you have a few options:

1. Slide the H100i along the higher screw trail to the front.
+ Lets you slot in the tubes so it avoids the port stack at the back left corner of most mITX motherboards
+ In theory could mount the fans to the frame instead of the radiator, as various builds I've seen online have done
- Prevents using anything over 140mm on the front case fan
- Have to stick to using 4 screws to mount the radiator

2. Attach the H100i to the frame, with the tubes leaning on the port stack
+ Room for a 200mm fan, barely - depends a lot on the thickness of the fan (and keep in mind, most don't have grilles, which could be a cable mgmt problem)
+ Corsair is ok with this setup, they say the tubes are pretty tough (though you may want the 5.25" drive bay to sturdy the frame if you move the case around much)
- Tube is leaning on the metal edge of the stack. Not pinching, but not great
- H100i has to be attached to the frame, impossible to flex the tube directly against the stack

As for wire management, I can't say my setup is very clean, but I do recommend setting up first and then figuring out the wire placement. There are some weird opportunities that are just really hard to see without doing the build. (I did see one video recommend not using all of the MB screws at first, so you could slip some cables underneath. Pretty smart idea). That, and you want as many cable ties as possible!


----------



## SirChumpalot

kitmouse - thank you for the advice. I have managed to rough-fit the cooler into position using only a few screws for the time being (the 4790 is on it's way so didn't want to give myself loads of work to do taking everything back out whilst fitting the CPU).

At the moment the tubes are at the rear of the case. My braided CPU cable is sandwiched between the H100i hoses and the port stack. This happened almost by accident as there is simply no other room for this cable to go unless I go over the motherboard. I didn't want to do that.

I have seen many instances of the radiator being flipped with the hoses being situated at the front of the case. I did try this but it seems the 140mm stock fan gets in the way. Is there a way to mount it this way without having to downgrade (or upgrade...) the front fan? I have seen a few builds using a BitFenix Spectre 15mm thick fan... Perhaps this is the way to go but wanted to check before making another purchase.

I'm looking forward to taking some pics when I finally dismantle and then put everything back together. I'd love to see what you guys think and perhaps give me a few pointers on what I could do better with this case.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## cornbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirChumpalot*
> 
> At the moment the tubes are at the rear of the case. My braided CPU cable is sandwiched between the H100i hoses and the port stack. This happened almost by accident as there is simply no other room for this cable to go unless I go over the motherboard. I didn't want to do that.


There should be juuust enough room for you to route that cpu power cable underneath the rad/fan combo and come up the left side between the rad and the case and go between the tubes to connect to the mobo.


----------



## kitmouse

I believe front tubes are possible, but apart from making the build look a little bit cleaner I question the utility, as you've suddenly got some big tubes parked right in front of the front case fan. Maybe that's a slight benefit for the tubes but the real goal of the front fan is to supplement airflow, both for the radiator and to keep heat moving off the motherboard and back of the GTX970. (I remember trying front tubing with the stock front fan, but I think I had some issues with the screws. Since you don't need all six for a stable mount it probably works though...

Anyway, the fit with a >140mm fan would be very tight. You can check by just hand fitting the radiator in the case so it's as far to the back as it can go, and then sliding a stiff/thin piece of card paper perpendicular to the case fan at the front, to tell you if the fan could stretch further into the front left corner. Certainly a thinner fan would help in that regard, although no grill so watch your cables before turning it on.

As for the CPU cable, not sure which one you mean - the CPU fan cable? I guess I'd have to see the pics. EDIT: Ah, the CPU power plug. Yeah, routing underneath would be great...I should try that


----------



## SirChumpalot

cornbean- thank you for your reply but unfortunately I can't quite see from your pic what you've done with the CPU cable. Let me show you what I have going on with mine presently.






As you can see there is no room to go under the fans/rad. The only option is to come either across the motherboard or down (as I currently have it and through the storage trays. I kinda like this because it makes things neat but not sure if it's ideal.

kitmouse - what do you think to the above? Understand what you're saying about having the cooler mounted 180degress. Though to be honest my ATX cable is currently blocking quite a bit of their airflow I'd imagine. I'm going to tidy this up in the final build and get it out of the way somehow.

Cheers
David


----------



## kitmouse

Through the trays makes a lot of sense, though couldn't you just route it directly underneath the motherboard (that is, in the crawlspace underneath the board but above the PSU?) If neither of those are doable the drive tray is a great place provided you have some room.

Also just FYI, once you're sure where you want the fan cables to go, remember you can usually wrap them around the fan plastic exterior (in a "U" shape) and then just rotate the fan plastic before you attach them to the radiator. If you're not sure if you need slack for CorsairLink or the motherboard or whatever, skip that step though as you can't pull them out of the gap (the space between the two fans when attached to the radiator) without unscrewing the fans from it.

Great pics!


----------



## SirChumpalot

Thanks Kitmouse. I wanted to show you guys what I'm dealing with without giving too much away! All will be revealed soon as the last few bits are on their way. I'm looking forward to finally putting this thing together and getting everything neat.

Have thought about going under the motherboard though I'm not sure there's room. I'll check this out. The CPU cable is quite thick at the plug ends but I'm sure it can be squashed down. If I could fasten it to the mobo tray that would be awesome.

Thanks for the tip regarding the fans too. Much appreciated.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## cornbean

Sorry my first picture was a little hard to see. It was the only picture I had showing the cable when I had the h100i. I snapped a couple pictures on my current setup but the routing is the same as I had before. There is a lot more space with the h220-x though.


----------



## JTravis1988

I can't remember if I asked this here once or not but I'm curious as to whether or not there is a consensus on which (if any) are the best 200mm fans to use in this case in conjunction with the H100i. I'm looking at the Bit Fenix Spectre Pro 200mm but I seem to be seeing some conflicting reports of whether or not any 200mm fans can fit in this case if the H100i is installed. Has anyone tried and had success? Even if slightly modifying the fan is necessary it's not too big of a deal. I know it's a tight fit next to the rad, but as long as I can get two screws into it, I'll be golden.


----------



## SirChumpalot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cornbean*
> 
> Sorry my first picture was a little hard to see. It was the only picture I had showing the cable when I had the h100i. I snapped a couple pictures on my current setup but the routing is the same as I had before. There is a lot more space with the h220-x though.


You have your pipes coming from the front therefore have quite a bit more room I think. I'm doing the same with the cable coming down through the storage bay. I love the red rings on the SP120s and really want the fans to be situated in front of the rad (nearer the motherboard). This will finish off the look well. Great pics though, thanks.


----------



## SirChumpalot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> I can't remember if I asked this here once or not but I'm curious as to whether or not there is a consensus on which (if any) are the best 200mm fans to use in this case in conjunction with the H100i. I'm looking at the Bit Fenix Spectre Pro 200mm but I seem to be seeing some conflicting reports of whether or not any 200mm fans can fit in this case if the H100i is installed. Has anyone tried and had success? Even if slightly modifying the fan is necessary it's not too big of a deal. I know it's a tight fit next to the rad, but as long as I can get two screws into it, I'll be golden.


I'll be able to give you more info on this at the weekend when I finally build this thing. From what I've heard though there are people that have managed to fit the Spectre Pro 200mm in with the H100. Check out on of the last posts here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1466042/corsair-obsidian-250d-club/290

Round framed fans _should_ be OK I think. Hope that helps.


----------



## AuTharandras

I am building at the moment and have a 200mm spectre pro and a H100igtx (waiting for an overseas delivery on the evga z170 stinger - low IO ports on the top side FTW!).

It fits







with some small modifications.

1) you need to remove the "lip" designed to catch the 5 1/4 inch bay "clip".

2) If installing the 5 1/4, then also remove the "clip" on it

3) If you need to mount the radiator on the high mounting screws (likely since you will want to give the coolant tubes as much height as possible to clear the I/O region) then I needed to file a mm or so off the radiator fan on the front side.

(note I reckon installing the 5 1/4 without the catch mechanism would be just fine)



The H100i should fit more comfortably than this one does.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirChumpalot*
> 
> I'll be able to give you more info on this at the weekend when I finally build this thing. From what I've heard though there are people that have managed to fit the Spectre Pro 200mm in with the H100. Check out on of the last posts here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1466042/corsair-obsidian-250d-club/290
> 
> Round framed fans _should_ be OK I think. Hope that helps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuTharandras*
> 
> I am building at the moment and have a 200mm spectre pro and a H100igtx (waiting for an overseas delivery on the evga z170 stinger - low IO ports on the top side FTW!).
> 
> It fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with some small modifications.
> 
> 1) you need to remove the "lip" designed to catch the 5 1/4 inch bay "clip".
> 
> 2) If installing the 5 1/4, then also remove the "clip" on it
> 
> 3) If you need to mount the radiator on the high mounting screws (likely since you will want to give the coolant tubes as much height as possible to clear the I/O region) then I needed to file a mm or so off the radiator fan on the front side.
> 
> (note I reckon installing the 5 1/4 without the catch mechanism would be just fine)
> 
> 
> 
> The H100i should fit more comfortably than this one does.


Thanks guys! I wasn't planning on using the 5¼" Bay at all since I don't have any need for it and because I didn't think it would fit. I don't think the H100i and the H100GTX are any different except that the GTX looks prettier. I actually meant to say that that's the one I plan on using because it it prettier.








I'm actually surprised it takes so little modification to get the fan to fit in there and that makes me happy because it makes it easier.


----------



## AuTharandras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> Thanks guys! I wasn't planning on using the 5¼" Bay at all since I don't have any need for it and because I didn't think it would fit. I don't think the H100i and the H100GTX are any different except that the GTX looks prettier. I actually meant to say that that's the one I plan on using because it it prettier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually surprised it takes so little modification to get the fan to fit in there and that makes me happy because it makes it easier.


No problem. The GTX is a little longer (from memory) than the standard, its marginal, but it does make the shimmy into the case a bit more awkward (I needed to take one fan off to get it in - but others are probably braver with the squeeze!)

One thing I did not mention, but you have probably noted this earlier - I'd strongly recommend slim fans, the extra 10mm of clearance is golden! (I am not a fan of the sky blue that silverstone PWM slim fans come in - but I have rectified that with some black spray paint and some latex to mask the fan blades).

P.S. i chose the GTX for that very reason! I am caring about how this PC is going to look inside alot more than I should.

Edit - since the H100igtx is longer than the stock i, I also had to take a few mill off the seat for the lower radiator bracket - basically mirror the one on the front side to look almost the same as the one on the read side. If that doesn't make sense let me know and I'll take a pic.


----------



## SirChumpalot

Despite my best efforts I've been unable to fit the H100i with the pipes coming from the rear of the case. The combination of the port stack, my cpu cable and now a 4-pin fan splitter means it's all just too tight and I'm not a fan of the stress being put on various parts of the case and motherboard.

So, I flipped it and have now subsequently lost the stock front 140mm fan. I'm now in the market for a slimmer fan but what one is anyone's guess. I'm trying to keep things as quiet as possible so another 140mm would be great. Any suggestions please?

I've still to route a few cables and then tidy everything up. Oh and the cooler needs to be clamped on (I hate the fact my H100i backplate is loose, apparently it's quite common). Once that's all done I'll post some pics.

Cheers
David


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirChumpalot*
> 
> Despite my best efforts I've been unable to fit the H100i with the pipes coming from the rear of the case. The combination of the port stack, my cpu cable and now a 4-pin fan splitter means it's all just too tight and I'm not a fan of the stress being put on various parts of the case and motherboard.
> 
> So, I flipped it and have now subsequently lost the stock front 140mm fan. I'm now in the market for a slimmer fan but what one is anyone's guess. I'm trying to keep things as quiet as possible so another 140mm would be great. Any suggestions please?
> 
> I've still to route a few cables and then tidy everything up. Oh and the cooler needs to be clamped on (I hate the fact my H100i backplate is loose, apparently it's quite common). Once that's all done I'll post some pics.
> 
> Cheers
> David


Which board are you using that's causing the backplate to not seat securely? I'm getting worried that I may end up with that problem as well.
I'm planning on using a Skylake motherboard in my system and I'm not sure if those are the ones having the issue or not.


----------



## SirChumpalot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> Which board are you using that's causing the backplate to not seat securely? I'm getting worried that I may end up with that problem as well.
> I'm planning on using a Skylake motherboard in my system and I'm not sure if those are the ones having the issue or not.


I'm currently using a MSI Z97I Gaming ACK. I'm not putting the cooler on for another day or so whilst I wait for some custom SATA cables. Until then I may try and source some washers for the bracket.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirChumpalot*
> 
> I'm currently using a MSI Z97I Gaming ACK. I'm not putting the cooler on for another day or so whilst I wait for some custom SATA cables. Until then I may try and source some washers for the bracket.


That's what others seem to be doing to solve it. I would just be really annoyed to get everything together just to find out that I need to take it all apart to add some washers. I guess I can know based on how much of the threads go through the motherboard?


----------



## SirChumpalot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> That's what others seem to be doing to solve it. I would just be really annoyed to get everything together just to find out that I need to take it all apart to add some washers. I guess I can know based on how much of the threads go through the motherboard?


Pretty much. My plan is to just stack them until the female threads of the bracket are flush with the chips side of the motherboard.

Damn it all I want to do is play The Witcher! Not messing around with washers!


----------



## SirChumpalot

Thought I'd give you guys a quick update on how I'm getting on along with a cheeky little picture.

Routed some more cables last night and I'm pretty happy with it all. Just waiting for an 8-pin extension and then I'm good to go. Whilst I was at it I thought I'd test fit one of the 120mm fans that came off of the H100i.

I offered the fan first up to the 120mm holes. Fits fine and whilst the H100i tubes to touch the fan they're in no way under any pressure. I then offered it up to the 140mm holes. It took a little big of 'wedging' but I managed to get it to sit there quite nicely. The H100i tubes do press against the sides of the fan but there are no kinks and no undue pressure on any parts.



Apologies if none of this is breaking news. Just thought I'd share my particular experience with these parts. Hopefully it'll help someone.

I like the idea of a slim 140mm fan. I'd have this pulling fresh air into the case whilst my H100i fans are also pulling air over the radiator and into the case. This, I hope will cause some sort of positive pressure and everything will be fine.

Could anyone recommend a nice quiet replacement for the stock case fan please

Cheers
David


----------



## AuTharandras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> Which board are you using that's causing the backplate to not seat securely? I'm getting worried that I may end up with that problem as well.
> I'm planning on using a Skylake motherboard in my system and I'm not sure if those are the ones having the issue or not.


I will post some pics in a week or so when i have my mobo to confirm. However I reckon the EVGA Z170 stinger looks Ok. (2 x USB only at the top side)

I plan on cutting the IO cover plate to ensure the coolant tube has not pressure on it.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuTharandras*
> 
> I will post some pics in a week or so when i have my mobo to confirm. However I reckon the EVGA Z170 stinger looks Ok. (2 x USB only at the top side)
> 
> I plan on cutting the IO cover plate to ensure the coolant tube has not pressure on it.


That would be awesome. I'm going to wait it out for some other boards to come out. The EVGA Stinger hardly seems worth it for $200. It looks nice but seems to forgo many of the features that make Z170 worth buying. One forum I was reading stated that they advertise M.2 support without mentioning the fact that the M.2 they offer isn't for storage but instead is only for a wireless card. There's also no USB C or 3.1 support which is also disappointing and yet it's set at a premium price point.


----------



## tpain813

Has anyone tried the Phanteks 120mp fans on the h100i? I'm thinking of replacing the stock fans on it - I don't usually mind a little noise, however they get really loud.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpain813*
> 
> Has anyone tried the Phanteks 120mp fans on the h100i? I'm thinking of replacing the stock fans on it - I don't usually mind a little noise, however they get really loud.


just go with the sp120 quiet editions. that's what i have and at full speed i cant hear them and I sit right next to it. i have the stock ones on it now running on the silent profile on the h100i and I cant hear them but I still get decent temps.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpain813*
> 
> Has anyone tried the Phanteks 120mp fans on the h100i? I'm thinking of replacing the stock fans on it - I don't usually mind a little noise, however they get really loud.


Another SP fan I've seen growing in popularity are the ones by Parvum Systems. I know they're a rebrand of another company and are a little pricey at about $20 each, but from what I've read of them around the forums, they're amazing fans. I will probably use them in my build on my H100GTX.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SirChumpalot

Hey guys, a little update for you.

My girlfriend was at work so I decided to finish off this build. I'm still waiting for a cable or two so just decided to go ahead and use the stock cables that came with the Corsair. No biggie.

I decided in the end to recycle one of the AF120 fans and use this as a front intake. It's quiet which I like and doesn't put any pressure on the h100 tubing. Here's a picture of my tubing after installing a 140mm...



I'll replace this eventually with something else but for now it's working well.

The build itself is pretty much silent on idle. I came back from another room and thought the thing had shut down. Turns out that wasn't the case so I'm happy.

At the moment I'm running benchmarks and stressing the Cpu and Gfx as much as possible. All I've done so far is turn up the multiplier on the CPU so we're running at 4ghz. Prime looks stable enough with temps only just going above 70'c. Idle temps are around 29'c.

Here's a little pic. Its been too dark when coming home after work to take any good ones. I'll get some more together later



Again, if anyone has any recommendations or pointers please do let me know.

Cheers all
Dave


----------



## kitmouse

What's blocking the rear build? Is the CPU cable stacking over the corner port stack? (I saw your photo, but it's such a cramped corner it's hard to see depth issues)

Can't recommend any slim 140's yet as I have yet to shop for one myself. But the AeroCool Silent Master 200mm is only 20mm (stock fan should be around 25mm, I think?) At 140mm, a quick search shows a CryoRig 140mm fan on Newegg that is only 13mm (!) but reviews seem pretty bad.


----------



## NiteNinja

http://www.overclock.net/t/1466042/corsair-obsidian-250d-club/2420#post_24247279

I managed to fit a 25mm thick 200mm front intake fan, 240mm water cooler, and dual 80mm rear exhaust fans on my setup. Look at holes on your fans and consider flipping the radiator and lining up the middle two holes, that's how I did it.

Also consider the Bitfenix fans as they give you many more screw holes to work with. My front intake fan is slightly offset so unless you're OCD about symmetry, it works like a charm.


----------



## SirChumpalot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitmouse*
> 
> What's blocking the rear build? Is the CPU cable stacking over the corner port stack?


Correct. Also the fan splitter connector is rather long and rigid so this isn't helping things either.

Things are running wel and cool so I'm happy with the setup as it is. Just a few minor things to change and then I'll be done. Thank you for recommending the Aerocool, I'll take a look.


----------



## SirChumpalot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiteNinja*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1466042/corsair-obsidian-250d-club/2420#post_24247279
> 
> I managed to fit a 25mm thick 200mm front intake fan, 240mm water cooler, and dual 80mm rear exhaust fans on my setup. Look at holes on your fans and consider flipping the radiator and lining up the middle two holes, that's how I did it.
> 
> Also consider the Bitfenix fans as they give you many more screw holes to work with. My front intake fan is slightly offset so unless you're OCD about symmetry, it works like a charm.


Thanks. I heard about the Bitfenix having more mounting holes but haven't found a fan I like. I could probably get a few more mm if I use the adjustable mounting holes for the rad but to be honest the addition of a thinner fan will also do the trick.


----------



## SirChumpalot

Nice build by the way. I think the pipes on your Coolermaster may be slightly more flexible than the ones found on the Corsair coolers. This I'm sure is giving you a cm or two more to play with which, in this particular case makes all the difference.


----------



## jvictorcm

Hello guys, Its me again!

Ive already putted out this:

Corsair 250D
Asus Impact VI
i7 4790k
r9 390 MSI.

The thing is... How can I cool my CPU? (right now using the intel box one, which sucks)

Ive found 2 options.

1. Noctua nh-u9s $110 + a extra 9cm fan to maximum cooling performance
2. Noctua nh-C14 which is unavailable at my country right now and I would have to w8 till nov.
3. H100i GTX $183 + 2x 12cm SP with lower noise.

Considering the option n.1: using fan controller, I could put 2x 12cm on the side, 1x 20cm on the front and 2x 8cm on the back (at full load when needed) and I dont THINK that would be a issue the airflow at this case.

Considering the option n.2: Using the H100iGTX as intake the temp inside of the case along with the r9 390 but with 2x 8cm at the back plus the front intake the case would still be kinda cool. As exaust it would be the best performance considering that I would be getting some air from the r9 390 to cool the cpu.

What you guys say about this? Am I completly wrong?
Help me out with your experience. THX


----------



## xeepsn

Hi,

Be aware that you can use the H100i GTX with your board *only* if you use slimmer fans, because the VRM board on the ASUS Impact VI blocks the normal 25mm thick fans. The normal Corsair H100i was made for this case and it is good with your MB.

The Noctua nh-C14 is a Top flow cooler and I think it is not that good with the Corsair 250D since the case don't have ventilation on the top and the gap between the top of the case and the cooler is very small - less than 1 cm.

The Noctua nh-u9s is very good, even with one fan. Good cooling and quiet. But the Thermalright True Spirit 120 is even better and half the price.

And the best for the last : Alpenfohn Atlas. Not tall, not wide and two good and silent FDB fans for the same price as the Noctua u9s.

For option 1. you don't need the side fans. The front 200mm and the two rear fans are good enough.

For option 2. : If you set the H100i as intake, the r390 will be also intake, you need to set the front as out take or the case will be very hot.


----------



## jvictorcm

Thx for your response.

Ive asked corsair both Brazil and the main one about the H100i GTX and they said that would fit with stock fans, but I will pick SLIM ones anyways just to get some free space inside of the case









Couldnt find any retailer with both TT or Atlas. I have to import that from somewhere. Not even on ebay I could find the atlas... LOL
hmm, for exausting on the front Would I have to remove the front panel?


----------



## jvictorcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeepsn*
> 
> For option 2. : If you set the H100i as intake, the r390 will be also intake, you need to set the front as out take or the case will be very hot.


Have you tried a custom cooling VGA + H100i as intake?


----------



## PriestOfSin

Just wanted to let everyone know that you can mount a kitten in the 250D, no clearance issues.


----------



## xeepsn

I am using an ASUS Strix 970 and a Corsair H60 as intake in my Corsair 250d at the moment. At the front I am using a noctua 140mmm as out take.

Here you can read about the GTX is a no go with this case without some hacking.

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/p6f8TW


----------



## AuTharandras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> That would be awesome. I'm going to wait it out for some other boards to come out. The EVGA Stinger hardly seems worth it for $200. It looks nice but seems to forgo many of the features that make Z170 worth buying. One forum I was reading stated that they advertise M.2 support without mentioning the fact that the M.2 they offer isn't for storage but instead is only for a wireless card. There's also no USB C or 3.1 support which is also disappointing and yet it's set at a premium price point.


Agree that it should have had 3.1 at least - but it does indeed fit with the H100i GTX (with previously disclosed mods!) and a 200mm spectre pro, zero pressure on the IO headers. (I cut the optional IO shield so I could install it as well - solely for looks, it can be left out)

Some pics of my rig (long day - built this and another 250D for my son, similar specs, smaller HD, 770 GTX and the i5 chip).



Loads of clearance here.



Since the mobo has no usb2.0 header on board, I have it running along side the 2.5" drive bays and then plugging in at the rear of the case (the dremel got a real good work out on these builds!)

The cabling was a tiny bit tidier near the fan on my son's rig; knew I should have practiced on his!. Still - my cleaned by far to date.

Windows up and running, drivers coming down the line, then get some games on this puppy and take her for a spin tomorrow.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuTharandras*
> 
> Agree that it should have had 3.1 at least - but it does indeed fit with the H100i GTX (with previously disclosed mods!) and a 200mm spectre pro, zero pressure on the IO headers. (I cut the optional IO shield so I could install it as well - solely for looks, it can be left out)
> 
> Some pics of my rig (long day - built this and another 250D for my son, similar specs, smaller HD, 770 GTX and the i5 chip).
> 
> 
> 
> Loads of clearance here.
> 
> 
> 
> Since the mobo has no usb2.0 header on board, I have it running along side the 2.5" drive bays and then plugging in at the rear of the case (the dremel got a real good work out on these builds!)
> 
> The cabling was a tiny bit tidier near the fan on my son's rig; knew I should have practiced on his!. Still - my cleaned by far to date.
> 
> Windows up and running, drivers coming down the line, then get some games on this puppy and take her for a spin tomorrow.


Looks awesome man! I can't see how you had to modify the I/O shield though and I'm curious as to what you has to do to fit it.
I think my biggest issue with this board (aside from its price) is the location of the USB 3.0 header. Did that create any hassles for you at all?
I'm still probably going to wait for ASUS and ASROCK unless they take forever to release their boards. I've read rumors of them coming early next month, so here's hoping!


----------



## alltheGHz

For me, I've been using the ASUS
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that you can mount a kitten in the 250D, no clearance issues.


I don't think the case has adequate airflow for that component...


----------



## AuTharandras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> Looks awesome man! I can't see how you had to modify the I/O shield though and I'm curious as to what you has to do to fit it.
> I think my biggest issue with this board (aside from its price) is the location of the USB 3.0 header. Did that create any hassles for you at all?
> I'm still probably going to wait for ASUS and ASROCK unless they take forever to release their boards. I've read rumors of them coming early next month, so here's hoping!


Thanks









The USB 3.0 header was a pain in the arse - I wanted to run the cable underneath the video card (as I did for the HD audio cable for the front case connector); but there was insufficient width to do this without putting pressure onto the video card. So I ran it over the top.

My old GTX770 (in my son's case) is a lot bigger than the card I used in the picture, and that over the top path was more annoying again.

The most troubling aspect of the build though was trying to neatly conceal the water cooling cables. Probably could have done it better, but would have risked whacking something harder than I'd want to!

Re the IO plate, here is the piece after I cut it (so unfortunately losing the EVGA logo!).



The Asrock mini board from a specs perspective looks really tasty - the sata ports and usb3 header also in MUCH better positions. I was still really worried about putting pressure on the H100i gtx hosing though ...... hence why I pulled the trigger on this board.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuTharandras*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The USB 3.0 header was a pain in the arse - I wanted to run the cable underneath the video card (as I did for the HD audio cable for the front case connector); but there was insufficient width to do this without putting pressure onto the video card. So I ran it over the top.
> 
> My old GTX770 (in my son's case) is a lot bigger than the card I used in the picture, and that over the top path was more annoying again.
> 
> The most troubling aspect of the build though was trying to neatly conceal the water cooling cables. Probably could have done it better, but would have risked whacking something harder than I'd want to!
> 
> Re the IO plate, here is the piece after I cut it (so unfortunately losing the EVGA logo!).
> 
> 
> 
> The Asrock mini board from a specs perspective looks really tasty - the sata ports and usb3 header also in MUCH better positions. I was still really worried about putting pressure on the H100i gtx hosing though ...... hence why I pulled the trigger on this board.


I'm hoping ASROK or ASUS will have a board design where I don't have to compromise in some way. I don't know why EVGA stuck with that placement for the USB 3.0 header. They did the same thing on their Z97 board too and it didn't make sense. I was hoping they would have figured out that that's a terrible placement for it this time around.
I'll have to see what my options are. I'm getting impatient though!

Thanks for the picture though. If I do end up going with EVGA, I may have to look into this solution.


----------



## NiteNinja

I just scrapped the backplate anyway, wasn't going to fit under my 80mm fans.

Using the EVGA Z97 Stinger Core3D

All Mini-ITX boards are going to have poor placement of some component. I just chose to have poor SATA-3 placement over other headers because I won't be using all 4 anyway.


----------



## JTravis1988

So, I know the EVGA Stinger board has M.2 support for wireless but since I'm unfamiliar with M.2 and it's workings, can anyone recommend a good wireless adapter to get for this?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> So, I know the EVGA Stinger board has M.2 support for wireless but since I'm unfamiliar with M.2 and it's workings, can anyone recommend a good wireless adapter to get for this?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I use this one and it work pretty damn good:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MY9S692/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1?pf_rd_p=1944687662&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B00DMCVKMU&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0MEDZ61Z0D4C2TWD9RZ6

You'll need antennas too though. I've been using these for quite a bit of computers. I know they are lap top replacements, but are the best I've used. These are the ones:
http://www.amazon.com/Notebook-Bluetooth-Broadband-Internal-Antenna/dp/B00LF17D6C/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1440535951&sr=1-1&keywords=tyco+antenna


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolo7127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> So, I know the EVGA Stinger board has M.2 support for wireless but since I'm unfamiliar with M.2 and it's workings, can anyone recommend a good wireless adapter to get for this?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I use this one and it work pretty damn good:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MY9S692/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1?pf_rd_p=1944687662&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B00DMCVKMU&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0MEDZ61Z0D4C2TWD9RZ6
> 
> You'll need antennas too though. I've been using these for quite a bit of computers. I know they are lap top replacements, but are the best I've used. These are the ones:
> http://www.amazon.com/Notebook-Bluetooth-Broadband-Internal-Antenna/dp/B00LF17D6C/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1440535951&sr=1-1&keywords=tyco+antenna
Click to expand...

Thanks. I found that the 7620 was the one I need but there are 3 variations and the 7620NGW is the one I saw that looked like it matches the riser for the board but I don't know if it matters or not. I also saw that the riser only accepts Key E but not all of the adapters state their key type and I'm not familiar enough with them to discern it by sight.

Here's the adapter https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00GUNZUG0/ref=aw_wl_ov_dp_1_3?colid=167YCO3X31G6Y&coliid=I141PJFRA2U8EL
And here are the antennae/cables I am looking at: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00A4I3AGE/ref=aw_wl_ov_dp_1_2?colid=167YCO3X31G6Y&coliid=I1F3Z492WXAIDM
I'm at a total loss on all of this though. This is unfamiliar territory for me. I appreciate any more insight you can give me. Note: I don't have antennas for this hence my needing both.
Thanks in advance!

Edit: I just realized that the link you gave is for internal antennas, and I like that idea significantly more than having external antennas. Where did you place them in your case?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> Thanks. I found that the 7620 was the one I need but there are 3 variations and the 7620NGW is the one I saw that looked like it matches the riser for the board but I don't know if it matters or not. I also saw that the riser only accepts Key E but not all of the adapters state their key type and I'm not familiar enough with them to discern it by sight.
> 
> Here's the adapter https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00GUNZUG0/ref=aw_wl_ov_dp_1_3?colid=167YCO3X31G6Y&coliid=I141PJFRA2U8EL
> And here are the antennae/cables I am looking at: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00A4I3AGE/ref=aw_wl_ov_dp_1_2?colid=167YCO3X31G6Y&coliid=I1F3Z492WXAIDM
> I'm at a total loss on all of this though. This is unfamiliar territory for me. I appreciate any more insight you can give me. Note: I don't have antennas for this hence my needing both.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Edit: I just realized that the link you gave is for internal antennas, and I like that idea significantly more than having external antennas. Where did you place them in your case?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


So in my 250D I ran them up to the 5.25 bay and used them behind the cover. I haven't used an optical drive since 2007, so that worked for me. There are other spots you can wedge them into. The adhesive on mine fell off a long time ago so I resort to wedging them into places. Here's my 380T:
https://pcpartpicker.com/b/W9BPxr
I just wedged them between a couple of plastic pieces on the sides of the front grill area. If you look closely at some pics of the inside you can see the wires for them. Also (if you click the above link) the exact WiFi card I have is in the parts list on the left.

For M.2 Key E should support WiFi cards but not sata. Sata is Key M or Key B. Wiki M.2 there's a table referencing the key ID's. Assuming you're talking about the z170 stinger as its the only one with M.2 support. The M.2 implementation is a vertical standing add in module. Much like the m-Itx asus boards. At least that what it looks like to me. I haven't had one in hand. I can't say with 100% certainty that the recommended WiFi card will work but I'm pretty sure it will.


----------



## kolo7127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> Thanks. I found that the 7620 was the one I need but there are 3 variations and the 7620NGW is the one I saw that looked like it matches the riser for the board but I don't know if it matters or not. I also saw that the riser only accepts Key E but not all of the adapters state their key type and I'm not familiar enough with them to discern it by sight.
> 
> Here's the adapter https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00GUNZUG0/ref=aw_wl_ov_dp_1_3?colid=167YCO3X31G6Y&coliid=I141PJFRA2U8EL
> And here are the antennae/cables I am looking at: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00A4I3AGE/ref=aw_wl_ov_dp_1_2?colid=167YCO3X31G6Y&coliid=I1F3Z492WXAIDM
> I'm at a total loss on all of this though. This is unfamiliar territory for me. I appreciate any more insight you can give me. Note: I don't have antennas for this hence my needing both.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Edit: I just realized that the link you gave is for internal antennas, and I like that idea significantly more than having external antennas. Where did you place them in your case?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Almost forgot. As my build sits in my entertainment center, the rear mounted external antennas never worked as well as those internal ones, at least for bluetooth. I rarely use the wifi on that card. Primarily use it for bluetooth.


----------



## xeepsn

Just an info about the Corsair support. I created a case on their customer service page. Ticket#6643302. Since *2nd of August* they can't ship the CC-9011047-WW part to me - without it the GPU is bending my MB. I PM-ed CorsairGeorge on this forum 3 days ago but no reply from him either.


----------



## zombibikini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nate7*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> So I have this case with reference 980 Ti however I am tempted to to replace it with MSI GeForce GTX 980Ti 6G as I see they are about 10 FPS faster on average. So my question is can my case handle non reference card temp wise because I see lots of people recommending reference blower style cards instead, is there really that much of difference?


Check out the evga hybrid 980 ti. Incredibly cool running, and usually quiet, if you don't get a buggy one.


----------



## Davehillbo

My new 250D build









Zotac Z68-ITX
Radeon 295x2
i7-3770k
Corsair H100i
16gb DDR3
256gb OCZ ARC-100
2x 500gb in RAID1
DVD Writer

Tight fit lmao.


----------



## alltheGHz

Wow, the 295x2 fits in that?!


----------



## Davehillbo

Yep. Just lol


----------



## nwkrep82

I haven't posted here in awhile...but here is a change I've recently made. Just a teaser shot...better pics coming soon


----------



## S4ch4Z

Hey guys!
This buid had already come a long way so I wanted to share it since
some others have widely inspired me in making it what it has become today!

Here's the gear inside :

Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4.6GHz - 1.223V
Asus Maximus VI Impact
2x8GB G.Skill Trident X 1600 CL7 @ 2400 CL10 - 1.65V
EVGA GTX 970 FTW+ @ 1500 MHz - Stock Voltage
SanDisk 240 Gb Ultra II SSD
EVGA Supernova 650GS
Swiftech H220 + Phobya G-Changer 120mm - Noiseblocker PL-PS fans


----------



## alltheGHz

Wow, I really like your water-cooling job!! The black tubing looks nice, I thought it was rigid tubing at first.


----------



## Advali

Hi guys, I've just finished assembling my rig. The parts were mostly reused from my previous ITX build except for the cooler, case and motherboard.

Here's the specs:

Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
Asus Z87I-Pro Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
Kingston HyperX Fury Black 8GB 1866 @ 2400Mhz/1.6v
Asus STRIX GeForce GTX 980
PNY CS1211 240GB SSD
Corsair CSM 550W 80+ Gold PSU
Deepcool G amer Storm Maelstrom 240 CPU C ooler

The H100i is currently out of stock on our local stores but I've managed to nab an alternative which is the Deepcool Maelstrom 240 for $68 (converted) which is a steal, as well as the Z87I-pro on a clearance sale for around $110. The cooler performed better than I expected but It's a pain in the a** to mount. First of all, I even had to do some hand gymnastics just to mount the graphics card and remove the front 140mm fan first so I could properly insert it on the PCIe slot. Second, the screws on the liquid cooler are quite short. Because of this I had to initially orient the fans as exhaust but I've somehow managed to set it as an intake by using some force and a few twist ties. As you can see on the second picture below, I've only managed to use 2 screws, 1 per each fan although I'm still thinking if I should continue using the fans as an intake or revert it back to exhaust (What do you think guys?).

The cooler also includes a fan hub but I've decided to use the motherboard headers instead and create a custom fan curve for each fan using AI suite. The fans has some rubber texture and are quite silent at 1400rpm and below yet still very tolerable even at max speed (around 2200rpm). What surprised me the most was how silent the pump was even though it's not using PWM. With the ambient temps of around 32-34c (tropical country), CPU temps were around 39c while browsing and doing some editing and a lot lower when idle. I was previously using the Noctua U12S on my Node 304 and my normal temps were around 48-51c. Well I could have waited for the local shops to restock on H100i's but again at $68, it's still cheaper than some 120mm rads. I haven't done any benchmarks yet but will do so later.


----------



## Thismortalcoil

My corsair H75 pump died (no leaks), looking for a good air cooler:

i5-4690
Asus H97 board
GSkill sniper ram

So what would be a good one to get, thanks in advance


----------



## NiteNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davehillbo*
> 
> My new 250D build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zotac Z68-ITX
> Radeon 295x2
> i7-3770k
> Corsair H100i
> 16gb DDR3
> 256gb OCZ ARC-100
> 2x 500gb in RAID1
> DVD Writer
> 
> Tight fit lmao.


Okay, this is something I wanted to see.

I've been considering the 295x2 myself for quite awhile. I got a Radeon HD 290X DD from XFX and it measures in at 294mm, and the 295x2 measures in at 307mm

I assume the thickness is the standard dual slot card so it shouldn't interfere with my front 200mm intake, but does the lid close without pinching off the water hoses?

And about how much clearance is left between the front of the card and the front panel? And was any case modifications made to fit it in?

I plan on cutting a hole in the top plexiglass to mount the 295x2's radiator to exhaust as I got a beasty 200mm intake, which should provide great heat dissipation.

Thank you for your time and for sharing this, I have been tempted to just YOLO it but this helps remove any doubts.


----------



## NiteNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thismortalcoil*
> 
> My corsair H75 pump died (no leaks), looking for a good air cooler:
> 
> i5-4690
> Asus H97 board
> GSkill sniper ram
> 
> So what would be a good one to get, thanks in advance


You'll be hard pressed to fit an air cooler in this. I know some people have them on here, but if you're gonna be running an i5 for gaming, I'd suggest sticking to a water cooler.

I use a Cooler Master Nepton 240M which uses nice and quiet Silencio high pressure fans.

Your clearance is no greater than 140mm from CPU die to the lid of the case, you're limited to horizontal fitted fans.

Something like the *Cooler Master GeminII M4* ($30.61 on Amazon, $37.99 on Newegg) would be the best bet, as long as you're using standard profile RAM. Fan is interchangeable with 120 and 140mm (so you could add a cool LED PWM fan to be viewed from the lid)


----------



## Torvi

@NiteNinja you dont really need watercooling for gaming, it's good to have but tbh even stock cpu cooler is enough for that.


----------



## trevorludgate

Agreed. Watercooling is an enthusiast thing.
Also closed-loop will get you the same performance as an equally-priced air cooler.

That being said, SFF builds can really benefit from watercoolers because it displaces the radiator/heatsink away from the motherboard (which makes working on the system much easier). There's also the height clearance issue...

But for air coolers, here's what I can think of off the top of my head:
Noctua NH-L12
Silverstone NT-06 Pro


----------



## Davehillbo

295x2 fits JUST.
you actually have to jam it in, theres no room left at the end of the card after its fit, the top cover does not obstruct the water pipes in any way. To get it to fit, you have to angle it in, and you have to push against the front of the case to get it in. but once its in, it doesn't bulge the case at all. Also, the power button , you have to remove a plastic lug from behind it (take it off when you fit the card). It doesn't effect it in any way after its in.


----------



## xeepsn

Hi, I am using the Thermalright true spirit 120i, with a bit modding because it was too tall. But in you should use the Alpenfohn Atlas. 200W cooling capacity and quiet.


----------



## Kalzedar

So has anyone heard of a Fury X fitting in the 250D nicely with a H100i as well? Assuming you'd install the Fury's rad on the front intake/exhaust of the case.


----------



## jvictorcm

Hello again, thats my latest state of my build. Just got a water extreme3.0 and its looking amazin












the specs are asus impact VI, 4790k, water 3.0 extreme, cx600 and ofc corsair 250d








Any sugestions? :x


----------



## alltheGHz

Lookin good man!


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thismortalcoil*
> 
> My corsair H75 pump died (no leaks), looking for a good air cooler:
> 
> i5-4690
> Asus H97 board
> GSkill sniper ram
> 
> So what would be a good one to get, thanks in advance


That cooler has a 5 year warranty. If you are within that warranty period, I'd strongly suggest that you take advantage of it.


----------



## Thismortalcoil

Thanks for the info, it's about 1 yr old, so I'll drop Corsair a line.


----------



## NiteNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davehillbo*
> 
> 295x2 fits JUST.
> you actually have to jam it in, theres no room left at the end of the card after its fit, the top cover does not obstruct the water pipes in any way. To get it to fit, you have to angle it in, and you have to push against the front of the case to get it in. but once its in, it doesn't bulge the case at all. Also, the power button , you have to remove a plastic lug from behind it (take it off when you fit the card). It doesn't effect it in any way after its in.


Thats even better then because I'm using my rig in a semi, and this means there would be NO room for it to vibrate and wiggle. My 290X DD was tricky to fit in as well so I understand what needs to be done.

With the 295x2's going for $500-600 on eBay right now, I kinda want to pick one up asap. I could get $200 back easy on my 290X DD since its the 8gb black model.

I also considered the Titan Z from nVidia, but the ONLY way to make that work is a custom liquid cooling solution, which the backplate alone is $200, and the card is $1,500+

So I'll take the 295x2 challenge as well. I did manage to fit a 200mm front fan, 240mm AIO liquid CPU cooler, and twin rear 80mm fans without modifying the case, so I'm up for the challenge!

I will be making a case mod to fit the radiator of the 295x2. I plan to take the top panel to our local glass shop and get a custom plexiglass window cut, with mounts for the radiator, and mount it as exhaust, then get a matching LED fan and custom tribal chrome fan cover for effect. With the 200mm 167cf/m front intake, should be more than plenty of airflow.


----------



## Advali

I've just updated my rig again. I've removed the hard drive brackets and used it for tucking in the cables. I've also added a few tweaks on the look


----------



## NiteNinja

Thats a hell of alot cleaner than my epically horrible cable management. Of course I'm using 3 of my 4 hard drive trays. Nice "bumblebee" theme going on there, should get some yellow skateboard grip tape or something and add some striping on the case as well. I've done this with adhesive chrome on mine.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Does anyone have a MSI 390 or any 390 in the 250D? I was thinking of getting the MSI and was wondering how temps are.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Does anyone have a MSI 390 or any 390 in the 250D? I was thinking of getting the MSI and was wondering how temps are.


Should be normal because it's a 2.5 slot card I think so it would be even closer to the side inlet so it should be able to get its own air to cool it.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> Should be normal because it's a 2.5 slot card I think so it would be even closer to the side inlet so it should be able to get its own air to cool it.


That's awesome then, it will probably help with the cooler being right on the side of the case so heat can dispel out of it.


----------



## Cannonkill

Well the fans pull in air so make the front fan pull out and what cpu cooler do you have?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> That's awesome then, it will probably help with the cooler being right on the side of the case so heat can dispel out of it.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> Well the fans pull in air so make the front fan pull out and what cpu cooler do you have?


Yeah you're right on that, my fault. I have the H75 on the CPU and that is in the front of the case pulling air in.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Yeah you're right on that, my fault. I have the H75 on the CPU and that is in the front of the case pulling air in.


Move it to the right side of the case so u can put a normal fan to pull hot air out.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> Move it to the right side of the case so u can put a normal fan to pull hot air out.


Excellent thanks this is what I will do then move things are a bit.


----------



## NiteNinja

I don't think a 2.5 slot card will fit, a 2 slot is very close to the chassis.


----------



## Davehillbo

I'm looking at my 295x2 in the case atm, and I believe a 2.5 slot card will actually fit, the fans may be very close to the grill on the side, but yea, I think it will!


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davehillbo*
> 
> I'm looking at my 295x2 in the case atm, and I believe a 2.5 slot card will actually fit, the fans may be very close to the grill on the side, but yea, I think it will!


then the fans should be able to bring in more fresh air and then if you put a 140 on the front it can bring that now hot air out.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiteNinja*
> 
> I don't think a 2.5 slot card will fit, a 2 slot is very close to the chassis.


I actually got the 390 to fit in the case. It was quite snug and had to remove the filter on the side, which I can place on the outside of the case.


----------



## S4ch4Z

After finding out a waterblock actually existed for the 970 FTW+ (kudos to Alphacool for that),
I decided to take the leap and watercool the whole bunch with the following :

- Swiftech H220 240 rad
- Phobya G-Changer 120 (Push/Pull)
- 4x Noiseblocker PL-PS
- EK Supremacy EVO Nickel-Acetal
- Alphacool Nexxos GPX 970 M10
- Laing DDC-1T Plus PWM
- EK XTOP-DDC Acetal
- EK Heatsink DDC Nickel
- Aquacomputer Aquatube Delrin Black











It's a very tight fit but the reservoir and pump hold up nicely without any drilling or mod to the case!
Loving the temps and the silence now


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S4ch4Z*
> 
> After finding out a waterblock actually existed for the 970 FTW+ (kudos to Alphacool for that),
> I decided to take the leap and watercool the whole bunch with the following :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very tight fit but the reservoir and pump hold up nicely without any drilling or mod to the case!
> Loving the temps and the silence now


Awesome build! Very clean. All the WC parts are well placed. I'm sure those parts are all cramped inside, and yet you've managed to make it look not too congested









Love that Aquatube res by the way. I've been eyeing that for quite sometime now.


----------



## S4ch4Z

Thanks a lot Joe








The dimensions of the pump and res might have been problematic, not knowing exactly
how to place and orient them before having them in arms reach.

But I gave it a shot anyway and they turned out to be well adjusted and held tight by the front 120 rad. The Aquatube was a good choice for this build indeed. Might need to add tubing inside soon to avoid bubbling, due to it's low location in the loop. But other than that it's got the looks, the right size and capacity!


----------



## Kalzedar

So do we know if you can fit a Gigabyte 980ti G1 Gaming will fit in this thing whilst keeping the 140mm front fan? Understanding that you may need to remove the fan and then put it back or something? Apparently it's 309mm long.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalzedar*
> 
> So do we know if you can fit a Gigabyte 980ti G1 Gaming will fit in this thing whilst keeping the 140mm front fan? Understanding that you may need to remove the fan and then put it back or something? Apparently it's 309mm long.


I'm not entirely sure.. Worst case scenario just buy a slimmer 140mm fan.


----------



## Willius

So I ordered the 250D after the case I originally wanted isn't avaible anymore.
As I am water cooling all my hardware on all my machines in my house, and this case has support for 240 radiators.
I have several EK 240 PE's in my supply rack. They are 38mm I believe. Will it fit with 25mm fans on it. Or should I immediatly get a 30mm radiator?
Something like a Alphacool st30

Thanks in advance


----------



## S4ch4Z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> So I ordered the 250D after the case I originally wanted isn't avaible anymore.
> As I am water cooling all my hardware on all my machines in my house, and this case has support for 240 radiators.
> I have several EK 240 PE's in my supply rack. They are 38mm I believe. Will it fit with 25mm fans on it. Or should I immediatly get a 30mm radiator?
> Something like a Alphacool st30
> 
> Thanks in advance


The maximum clearance for the 240 side rad compartment is 55mm thick,
so a 30mm thick rad is the most you could fit in a 250D.



A stock Swiftech H220 fits with only 2mm clearance with a M6I power delivery backplate,
so the mobo or fan dampers should be taken into account as well.


----------



## Willius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S4ch4Z*
> 
> The maximum clearance for the 240 side rad compartment is 55mm thick,
> so a 30mm thick rad is the most you could fit in a 250D.
> 
> 
> 
> A stock Swiftech H220 fits with only 2mm clearance with a M6I power delivery backplate,
> so the mobo or fan dampers should be taken into account as well.


Thanks! +rep!


----------



## S4ch4Z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> Thanks! +rep!


Glad this could help








Keep us up on your build!


----------



## Willius

Will do! Already ordered a ST30 rad for it!


----------



## NiteNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalzedar*
> 
> So do we know if you can fit a Gigabyte 980ti G1 Gaming will fit in this thing whilst keeping the 140mm front fan? Understanding that you may need to remove the fan and then put it back or something? Apparently it's 309mm long.


The 295x2 is 307mm long and a previous overclocker stated that he needed to cram the card in and it fits snugly front to back. So with that in mind, 309mm will not fit..

The limit is not the fan, but the chassis itself. You can fit a Bitfenix 200mm in the front with a 295x2 fitted as long as you use the fan's offset holes. The 140mm doesn't encroach with the GPU slot at all.


----------



## ANewPaul

Top of the mornin' all!
I completed this build about 3 weeks ago and i'm posting the pictures just now.
Below lies the picture of my build log and my progression. I love the new setup









**Quick Note - Corsair's H100i GTX cooler doesn't unless you plan on cutting a bit of the mounting bracket to the asrock x99 m-itx-ac motherboard.
**Also - NZXT HUE doesn't fit with its 5.25 bay when the H100i GTX is installed, so the removal of the bay is required for it to fit.

SPECS:
i7-5930k
ASROCK X99 mitx-ac motherboard
Crucial Ballistix DDR4-2666MHz
Kingston HyperX Predator 240GB ssd
Western Digital 1TB Black Drive

NZXT IU01 internal USB expansion card
NZXT HUE RGB expansion
eVGA GTX 980 SC

Carbon Fiber wrapped - Corsair Obsidian 250D
Corsair GTX H100i Liquid cooler
Corsair CS550M PSU


----------



## Jus512

I have a Corsair 250d (duH!) with a Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970 installed. I just want to know if it possible to still install a 200mm intake fan up front without modifying any components at all since everything is still under warranty from where I bought it.


----------



## noxcovenant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steinerhippo*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I am planning to build with the 250D soon. Now I was wondering if the Corsair H100i GTX will fit with the Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI motherboard.
> 
> Maybe someone can help me with this.
> 
> I know that the H100i GTX should fit into the 250D in general, but some people reported problems with the Asus Maximus VII Impact board. The Gigabyte is build quite differently, so I hope it will fit. The thing is that the H100i GTX is 5mm longer, 1mm higher and 3mm thicker.
> 
> Thanks for any input.


I just put a 100i GTX into a 250D with a Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI .

It fits but it's INCREDIBLY tight. And you have to remove the middle bracket.

And even when you do remove the middle bracket, it still bulges out a bit. It's barely noticable but I'm aesthetic-autistic so I do.


----------



## noxcovenant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Have finished my 250D and i must say it was a pleasure to build with, very high quality case from Corsair. If your going to build with a h100i and a maximus vi impact, install the motherboard first because its a lot easier than with the h100i in the way, ended up re-installing the h100 about 3 times due to things ive forgotten to do etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check link for more pictures http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1140073/250d-build-log/


I don't know if you still visit these boards, but could you fit that in WITH the middle bracket?

I can't tell because your photos don't show the backplate of the cooler. Mine looks pretty nice with the angles you provided, but questionable at that specific angle.


----------



## noxcovenant

This is what I mean.




It's impossible to tuck the h100i GTX fully because the motherboard is in the way.

Am I installing it wrong or is this just a flaw that people don't mind?


----------



## NerdinOut

First post :

This is my first build in 7 years.
Inspired by the some of the builds here I chose to go with a mini-itx build.

My build List:

Case: Corsair 250D
Motherboard : AsRock Z170 Fatil1ty Gaming ITX/ac
CPU : i5 6600K
Memory : Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 8GB 3200MHz
GPU : EVGA GeForce GTX 970 FTW ACX 2.0
PSU : EVGA G2 750W SuperNova
Water Cooling Kit : Swiftech H220X
PC Fans : AeroCool DS 140mm White, 2X Titan 80mm Z-Axis Bearing Dual Way
Cables : moddiy custom cables (waiting on delivery) currently using Stock EVGA Cables

Lighting : 2x 12in Logisys RGG LED Lighting w/ remote

Wishlist :

Mechanical Keyboard : CM Storm QuickFire TK - CHERRY MX BLUE

I know this case has been around for awhile but I am very happy with how things have come together.
The custom cables from moddiy I hope will clean up my build greatly.
Once I get my Cable Management in order I will put some time into an acrylic water cooled system along
with a water cooled GPU block.

Just wanted to share my Build with you guys. I will try to upload more pics.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NerdinOut*
> 
> Just wanted to share my Build with you guys. I will try to upload more pics.


Welcome to OCN! That is a very nice build.


----------



## Davehillbo

Finally completed my build. Specs are:

Corsair 250D
Asrock Z97E-ITX
Intel I7-4790k CPU @ 4.8Ghz
Corsair h100i Cooler
16gb DDR3 FuryX 1866Mhz
Radeon 295x2 Graphics card
2x 500gb HDD in RAID1
1x 240gb OCZ-ARC100 SSD
DVD Writer.

Loving it


----------



## noxcovenant

This is what I mean.

It's impossible to
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noxcovenant*
> 
> This is what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's impossible to tuck the h100i GTX fully because the motherboard is in the way.
> 
> Am I installing it wrong or is this just a flaw that people don't mind?


NEVER MIND! I got rid of the bulge by elevating the heatsink to fit the 2nd row of holes. I also tightened the motherboard-side screws of the h100i because they were making contact with the motherboard.

I still can't fit the middle retaining bracket but at least it all fits in now without clearance issues.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NerdinOut*
> 
> First post :
> 
> This is my first build in 7 years.
> Inspired by the some of the builds here I chose to go with a mini-itx build.
> 
> My build List:
> 
> Case: Corsair 250D
> Motherboard : AsRock Z170 Fatil1ty Gaming ITX/ac
> CPU : i5 6600K
> Memory : Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 8GB 3200MHz
> GPU : EVGA GeForce GTX 970 FTW ACX 2.0
> PSU : EVGA G2 750W SuperNova
> Water Cooling Kit : Swiftech H220X
> PC Fans : AeroCool DS 140mm White, 2X Titan 80mm Z-Axis Bearing Dual Way
> Cables : moddiy custom cables (waiting on delivery) currently using Stock EVGA Cables
> 
> Lighting : 2x 12in Logisys RGG LED Lighting w/ remote
> 
> Wishlist :
> 
> Mechanical Keyboard : CM Storm QuickFire TK - CHERRY MX BLUE
> 
> I know this case has been around for awhile but I am very happy with how things have come together.
> The custom cables from moddiy I hope will clean up my build greatly.
> Once I get my Cable Management in order I will put some time into an acrylic water cooled system along
> with a water cooled GPU block.
> 
> Just wanted to share my Build with you guys. I will try to upload more pics.


Looks great! yes please more pics would be great.


----------



## NerdinOut

Thanks for the interest. I took a few more pictures.

Update : Added a 500GB Samsung EVO 850 for my games and files

Updated Photos :





Once I get my custom Cables from Moddiy I'll update with more photos.

There are some nice setups with acrylic tubing in this forum, its a good place to get some great ideas.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NerdinOut*
> 
> Thanks for the interest. I took a few more pictures.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I get my custom Cables from Moddiy I'll update with more photos.
> 
> There are some nice setups with acrylic tubing in this forum, its a good place to get some great ideas.


Welcome! Build looks good man! Glad to hear that you are happy with the case.


----------



## Willius

Just finished the HTPC. Will take better pictures when the light outside is good!


----------



## NerdinOut

Very clean, I have been keeping an eye out for acrylic tubing setups with this case. Awesome setup!


----------



## S4ch4Z

Needless to say that thing rocks Willius!
Great job


----------



## Willius

Thanks! I think the looks came out great. Only thing is the specs aren't overwhelming. Buts it's a HTPC. And will use it as a steam machineesque when the steam controllers release. And will change the cpu and gpu to a 4670k and 970 from my desktop when I upgrade that when Pascall releases.


----------



## noxcovenant

Can anyone comment on the 100i GTX fit in the Corsair 250D?

In my experience, it technically fits but there's a tiny bulge when you place the side-cover. Is this normal? Am I not fitting it correctly?

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noxcovenant*
> 
> Can anyone comment on the 100i GTX fit in the Corsair 250D?
> 
> In my experience, it technically fits but there's a tiny bulge when you place the side-cover. Is this normal? Am I not fitting it correctly?
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated.


well thickness wise there will be a bulge at the bottom if you dont have the cross bar in but other than that if it supports the 140mm fans and you can get the tubes in the back or front then it should fit. although i dont think the 240 supports the 140 on the side so if you do need the rad then get the 120 size.


----------



## dcallen7

Hey guys, I just bought my 250D. I have seen some pictures of peoples' 250Ds with the top window extended so you can see more of the internals. How might I go about doing this? I have never modded a PC - and I'm assuming it will require some work with a dremel, etc? Is there anyone here that has done this and could lead me in the right direction of how to start? Thanks!


----------



## alltheGHz

Yeah, you're gonna need a cutting tool of some sort, as well as a piece of glass/acrylic, and a way to mount it to the case (screws, adhesives, ect). Watch this video for a more detailed how- to. Welcome to OCN! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk0UvtR2gsU


----------



## dcallen7

thanks alltheGHz. i will check that out.


----------



## NerdinOut

Update : got my custom cables in today from moddiy.com, they delivered a quality set of cables. I was able to get exactly what I wanted. They built it to the color scheme and length I requested.

Here are some photos and I must say this case keeps surprising me. Cable management was a breeze, with plenty little nooks and cranny's to mount, hide, tie, route any cable setup.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noxcovenant*
> 
> Can anyone comment on the 100i GTX fit in the Corsair 250D?
> 
> In my experience, it technically fits but there's a tiny bulge when you place the side-cover. Is this normal? Am I not fitting it correctly?
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated.


First time I've heard of this. There should be enough space between the side of the rad and the top panel. http://pcpartpicker.com/b/czLD4D

Do you mind posting some photos?


----------



## minneanimal

Hi all,

I'm returning to the PC realm after my MacBook was stolen. The 250d seems like the perfect kind of small without being too small to cause heat issues.

Anywho, I wanted to discuss the H100i GTX. I can confirm the H100i GTX fits with the AsRock Z170 Fatil1ty Gaming. However, the radiator must be positioned so the tubes are facing the front fan. The io panel prevents the radiator from fitting with the tubes facing the rear. The 2nd issue; A standard front 140mm fan will not fit with the H100i GTX. I had to pick up the ultra slim thermaltake 15mm fan and even that need some muscle to fit it between the tubes and the chassis.

I'll post pictures and specs when I'm done.

Edit: here are some pics. Obviously not as impressive as some builds on the forum. But I'm totally happy with it.

CPU: Intel 6600k
MB: asrock fatal1ty Z170 itx
GPU: MSI 970 Gaming
Ram: 16GB Corsair Ballistic DDR4
Cooling: H100i GTX liquid cooler
Fans: 2 Corsair SP120 on Rad
1 140mm thermaltake ultra slim 15mm


----------



## minneanimal

Hi all,

I'm getting some pretty high gpu temps 80c @ 60-70% fan under load with the build above build. Im curious about others that have the MSI 970. What temp is your gpu at under load? I'm wondering if it's the actual placement of the computer? It's in a corner. Could the gpu and rad fans be pulling in exhausted hot air from the back of the case?


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minneanimal*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm getting some pretty high gpu temps 80c @ 60-70% fan under load with the build above build. Im curious about others that have the MSI 970. What temp is your gpu at under load? I'm wondering if it's the actual placement of the computer? It's in a corner. Could the gpu and rad fans be pulling in exhausted hot air from the back of the case?


I'm getting about 50-60 depending on the game. What is ur fan profile and overclock


----------



## minneanimal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> I'm getting about 50-60 depending on the game. What is ur fan profile and overclock


Thanks for the reply cannon. I'm a super noob FYI. I haven't altered any of the factory defaults in afterburner so the only overclock that's been done is the stock MSI oc. My Fan is set to auto. I'm using the nvidia optimizer for settings on Dragon Age Inquisition. This is keeping my gpu temps between 76-81c.

I would be much more comfortable if it were in the 60s. Is that even feasible in this case if I'm trying to game on ultra/graphically intense settings?

Thanks!


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minneanimal*
> 
> Thanks for the reply cannon. I'm a super noob FYI. I haven't altered any of the factory defaults in afterburner so the only overclock that's been done is the stock MSI oc. My Fan is set to auto. I'm using the nvidia optimizer for settings on Dragon Age Inquisition. This is keeping my gpu temps between 76-81c.
> 
> I would be much more comfortable if it were in the 60s. Is that even feasible in this case if I'm trying to game on ultra/graphically intense settings?
> 
> Thanks!


go into ok ne of the overclocking softwares and make the fan profile more aggressive. Also if that didn't wok you should take the heat sink off and redo the thermal paste. When I first took it off I found a pice of plastic on the chip


----------



## minneanimal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> go into ok ne of the overclocking softwares and make the fan profile more aggressive. Also if that didn't wok you should take the heat sink off and redo the thermal paste. When I first took it off I found a pice of plastic on the chip


Thanks Cannon, I'll try getting more aggressive with my fan profile. Redo the thermal paste on the gpu? I didn't even know I could do that, lol. Thanks!


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minneanimal*
> 
> Thanks Cannon, I'll try getting more aggressive with my fan profile. Redo the thermal paste on the gpu? I didn't even know I could do that, lol. Thanks!


if you dont really know how the look it up on the forum or youtybe


----------



## Willius

Be careful, as for some GPU manufacturers it voids the warranty! Asus as far as I know!


----------



## minneanimal

I'm going to exchange it for a different one at Microcenter. It just doesn't seem right that Rocket League is pushing the GPU to 80c. CPU is staying at a chilly 19c and case temps around 25c.
I has to be a card issue. Most people say these 970 twin frozr v rarely get above 75 under load.


----------



## MrRobot

Hey Guys,

Here is my first real attempt at cable management, and also my first mITX build. The 250d is a great little case, so much you can do with it, but damn it was a steep learning curve.

Let me know what you think









The pictures were taken on my phone but I'm hoping to take proper photographs with better lighting sometime soon.


----------



## alltheGHz

Holy smokes, that's great man! The lighting looks really nice and not overdone. What CPU cooler is that?


----------



## ds42

I am also curious what cooler that is. Also, are those custom cables? Great looking build!

I have a 250d build I am working on and am just deciding on which air cooling option to go with. I have a h100i in another case and find the high pitched whine a bit annoying, so will try air for this one.


----------



## MrRobot

Thanks so much, I'm glad you guys like it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Holy smokes, that's great man! The lighting looks really nice and not overdone. What CPU cooler is that?


Thanks! I was trying to create a minimalist feel for the case, I'm not really into flashy colours/brand logos everywhere. The cooler is a Noctua NH-U9S but I downgraded the default NF-A9 PWM fan (the ugly beige/brown ones) to the NF-B9 Redux 1600 PWM to match the look I was going for.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds42*
> 
> I am also curious what cooler that is. Also, are those custom cables? Great looking build!
> 
> I have a 250d build I am working on and am just deciding on which air cooling option to go with. I have a h100i in another case and find the high pitched whine a bit annoying, so will try air for this one.


The Noctua NH-U9S is a great CPU cooler, very quite, barely audible, and my load temps are around 26°C - 37°C (depending on the room temp). It's one of a small bunch of Noctua coolers than actually fit into the 250d. I think the max clearance is 140mm and the U9S comes in at 125mm.

As for the cables, I got IceModz Custom PSU cables made for the EVGA 750w G2, custom length too in Titanium Grey, 35cm ATX 24pin, 55cm EPS 8pin, 35cm PCIE 6pin, and then custom sleeved 30cm Sata Cables/Molex/Sata Power cables as well. I also used ModGuru Sensei cable combs, which made everything look so much cleaner.


----------



## sglords

thats nice and clean

what material u use for the "psu cover"


----------



## MrRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sglords*
> 
> thats nice and clean
> 
> what material u use for the "psu cover"


Thanks man, your case looks sweet too! I used 3mm Matte Black Acrylic for the midplate.


----------



## jatontg

Does anyone know whether the Kraken X41 will fit in the front of this case? Thanks


----------



## ed0ras

Hey, I have question about GPU - MSI GTX 980 Ti G6 with Twin Frozer V and MSI GTX 980 Ti LIGHTNING edition - will both or one of these fit in this case? Thanks


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jatontg*
> 
> Does anyone know whether the Kraken X41 will fit in the front of this case? Thanks


Case supports 140rad in the front, so it shouldn't be a problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ed0ras*
> 
> Hey, I have question about GPU - MSI GTX 980 Ti G6 with Twin Frozer V and MSI GTX 980 Ti LIGHTNING edition - will both or one of these fit in this case? Thanks


Looks like the gaming will fit fine, http://www.overclock.net/t/1466042/corsair-obsidian-250d-club/1790.. If the gaming edition fits, lightning should fit fine. It's a shorter card right?


----------



## ed0ras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Looks like the gaming will fit fine, http://www.overclock.net/t/1466042/corsair-obsidian-250d-club/1790.. If the gaming edition fits, lightning should fit fine. It's a shorter card right?


No, Lightning Edition is biggest card I've ever seen.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ed0ras*
> 
> No, Lightning Edition is biggest card I've ever seen.


What I really meant was the height, looks like they are the same, approximately 139.9mm. But you're right with the length, Lightning edition is longer. 329.9mm so that won't fit the case. 250D can only support up to 290mm.


----------



## nwkrep82

Rig updated for 2015


----------



## beaker920

Quick question, what's the best way to air cool the 250d? Stick an air penetrator fan on the front, and another intake on the side? Or an exhaust on the side? I was reading a review that said air penetrator on the front and a side fan, but I've no idea what sort of side fan to use or if it should be intake or exhaust. I'm thinking of fitting a i7k and an evga acx+ gtx 980ti. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks. Ian

Edit: or if I did water-cool, is there a cooler like the corsair h100i gtx that would fit? And could it be fitted that with a evga hydro gtx 980ti? Thanks again


----------



## ds42

h100i will fit, but the newer model h100 gtx you will have trouble with, unless you were to purchase slim fans for it.

As far as air cooling, I am using the stock front fan, along with 2 120mm exhaust fans on the side and a Noctua L9x65 CPU cooler on an i5 4690k. Getting idle temps of 28c and 54c under max load. From what I have read, I can cool an i7 with the L9x65 without an issue (NOT overclocked) but max load temps will be a little higher. You could also add 2 80mm at the back of the 250d if you wanted, but unless you are overclocking, you should be fine.

I cannot comment on the hydro gtx 980ti. I am running a 970gtx, but I believe its a bit smaller than the 980ti.


----------



## aniqbest

hey guys i just bought this case yesterday and might buy some custom sleeve modular for my super flower psu.
just wondering if 15cm length of the modular cable would be sufficient? seller recommend me 30cm. how you guys think of it? thanks

1 x ATX 24 Pin (15cm)
1 x EPS 4+4 Pin (15cm)
2 x PCIe 6+2 Pin (15cm


----------



## S4ch4Z

The 24 pin connector "could" work with a 15cm length since it's pretty much located on the same spot regardless of the motherboard you'll be using,
but it'll all come to the modular layout of your PSU and the way you orient it.
CPU and PCIe connectors will require at least 20 cm, and a little bit of slack could still be convenient.
I'd just get a 30cm kit as your seller recommends to avoid any kind of hassle!


----------



## Shrinker

250D and the H100I GTX

"newer model h100 gtx you will have trouble with."

I had no trouble. The MB I used was a Gigabyte GA-Z97N-Gaming 5, the processor is a 4790K. The rest, I think you can figure out. The way to install it is remove the bottom bracket that the radiator screws on to and replace it as the very last thing you do on your build. You can reinstall the bracket without dismounting the radiator. Don't get me wrong, it's a perfectly tight fit but it's actually easy to get it in there (and out if you have to). I can also fit the optical drive tray in if I want to.

I could not mount the radiator fans on the other side of the radiator even if I wanted to because it would cause a clearance issue with the bottom hose but the way I have it is recommended anyway.

The Gigabyte MB is solid and build very well. The bios firmware is stable and good but the interface is not as good as I would like but I am not much of a tweaker in my old age so the way it is setup is the way it will probably remain. I know, my GPU is old but I laugh to myself when I think about people spending $600+ on a video card and tweak out on an $80 case. I want more computer for my $$ and something that will last 5 years or so.

You should not think about using slim fans unless they are 4 pin (PWM) the cooler and fans should be controlled by either the MB or the Corsair link software and 3 pin fans won't cut it. Also, the fans included are designed to provide enough air pressure through the radiator to be effective. I cannot find a PWM fan with LED lights. I don't think they exist. The Corsair fans are quiet enough in quiet mode.

I also flipped the fans around after taking these images so air is pulled in to the case rather than pushed out. All air is pulled in and only exhausts out the 2 80mm ports in the back and the drive bay at the back. I need to make sure dust and cat hair stays out of my case. I also live in a Hawaiian rainforest 1 mile from the beach so I was glad when liquid cooling solutions became easy. Often times, it's 93 degrees in my office with 70-80% humidity.

I wish they gave us magnet filters for all of the vents in the case.

Edit: I would like to add that the EVGA SuperNOVA 650 G1 80+ GOLD, 650W Continuous Power, Fully Modular is also awesome. I used to cringe every time I would reboot for windows but now the PSU doesn't do the entire power down and power up when rebooting which will prolong the life of the system. The cables and everything EVGA adds to their products is just top notch. The last time I had to RMA power supplies, it cost me $40 in shipping and I wanted to go postal.

Aloha!


----------



## Mrip541

Is there any reason this mobo won't fit with my H100i and gtx 780 ??

From the pic it looks like the M.2 slot is pre-filled with a wifi card. Would a Samsung 950 Pro even fit in there? Looks like the processor might be in the way?

edit - Nevermind. It will only fit a 40mm M.2 card.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> Is there any reason this mobo won't fit with my H100i and gtx 780 ??
> 
> From the pic it looks like the M.2 slot is pre-filled with a wifi card. Would a Samsung 950 Pro even fit in there? Looks like the processor might be in the way?
> 
> edit - Nevermind. It will only fit a 40mm M.2 card.


it does work with the h100i its what I have, the M.2 slot is on the bottom of the mobo and uses the 5th and 6th sata port lanes so you cant use them with the m.2 drive


----------



## beaker920

does the cooler master newton 240m fit without any hassle? Thanks


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beaker920*
> 
> does the cooler master newton 240m fit without any hassle? Thanks


as long as the total thickness dosent come close to 53mm of total thickness it should be fine. but be mindful of the tubes and whats in there way.


----------



## aniqbest

Just to share with you guys since i cant find any in google.
This case do fit HOF GTX970/980 as well. mine fit perfectly without hassle and still have some gap ahead. seems like max gpu length is 310mm? dayum!


----------



## Millerboy3

Here's some more hardline love. No Rad Fans! Tems still never reach more than 50c at full load w/g3258 @ 4.3ghz








NOTE: 750Ti is only there for initial testing, had some issue with onboard video.


----------



## TGHaworth

So... Just double triple confirming with the 250D...

1) A reference style card is probably best... Already have a 970 reference style.
2) H100i GTX (With SP120 Quiet) will fit with the mobo I've chosen... MSi Z170i Gaming Pro AC
3) A pair of 80mm fans (Enermax Magma Advance) for the rear will help with exhaust if front and CPU cooler are set for intake
4) 200mm fan (Bitfenix Spectre Pro) on the front fits without issue.

Or should I just do an H80i GT in the front and just two AF120 Quiets on the side?


----------



## alltheGHz

1 and 3 are yes, blower style is best for SFF style cases and yeah you'll want rise as exhaust, 2 and 4 should be compatable, I don't see why there would be a problem.


----------



## TGHaworth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> 1 and 3 are yes, blower style is best for SFF style cases and yeah you'll want rise as exhaust, 2 and 4 should be compatable, I don't see why there would be a problem.


Thank you for the confirmation... I'm trying to work out exactly what I would do for this case along with the 240 Air and 350D... So many awesome possibilites for each setup that I just cannot decide.


----------



## alltheGHz

Yeah its a pretty neat case, I bought mine about a year ago as a lanbox, but now it just sits on a shelf. I would use it but for what I wanna do (mining), I don't wanna do that in this small of a form factor. Everything about it is great, but its so big as an ITX enclosure.


----------



## beaker920

Hi folks, what do you think to the idea of a h60 to cool the cpu? It will be an i7k,but with a very mild overclock if it has an overclock at all. Would that be better than air cooling the cpu in this case do you think?

Sorry for all the questions

Thanks

Ian


----------



## TGHaworth

Ordered an itx board yesterday and a 250D this morning, I will be part of the club very soon!


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beaker920*
> 
> Hi folks, what do you think to the idea of a h60 to cool the cpu? It will be an i7k,but with a very mild overclock if it has an overclock at all. Would that be better than air cooling the cpu in this case do you think?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ian


Ah I remember the H60, I loved that cooler! Yeah its great, especially in push/pull. Just because its an i7 doesn't mean its not compatible, don't worry, totally go for it! Yeah it will definitely be better than air cooling, I cant think of a single CPU air cooler that beats a water cooler unit. Even with an overclock the h60 will kick butt!


----------



## TGHaworth

So... I may have screwed up... Will a GTX 980 Classified fit inside the 250D? =(


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGHaworth*
> 
> So... I may have screwed up... Will a GTX 980 Classified fit inside the 250D? =(


just make it fit, mod the case.


----------



## TGHaworth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> just make it fit, mod the case.


Haha, I guess that's one option...

I did a little bit of research and I found someone that fit a 780 Ti Classified in the 250D with some low profile cables and no other modification... So I ordered some and I'm gonna see how close it is when everything arrives and then go from there... Wish me luck!


----------



## alltheGHz

Good luck man, yeah the low profile cables are a good idea


----------



## TGHaworth

So... I've got all of my hardware ordered, and I probably got carried away and spent too much cash, but I digress... And I'll probably get some flak for not going Skylake, but I got the motherboard and cpu at a deep discount and I don't think there will be much or any difference for my gaming habits... Excited to get this baby together with hopefully minimal hiccups.

250D
4790k
H100i GTX
Maximus VII Impact
980 Classified
RMx 650 PSU
Cablemods basic kit
Vengeance Pro 2x8GB
850 EVO SSD
SP120 Quiet x2
AF140 x1
Noctua NF-R8 x2


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGHaworth*
> 
> So... I've got all of my hardware ordered, and I probably got carried away and spent too much cash, but I digress... And I'll probably get some flak for not going Skylake, but I got the motherboard and cpu at a deep discount and I don't think there will be much or any difference for my gaming habits... Excited to get this baby together with hopefully minimal hiccups.
> 
> 250D
> 4790k
> H100i GTX
> Maximus VII Impact
> 980 Classified
> RMx 650 PSU
> Cablemods basic kit
> Vengeance Pro 2x8GB
> 850 EVO SSD
> SP120 Quiet x2
> AF140 x1
> Noctua NF-R8 x2


not really that looks like a solid itx build with some serious power if you overclock the things and stuff.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGHaworth*
> 
> So... I may have screwed up... Will a GTX 980 Classified fit inside the 250D? =(


I think that card is too tall and will most likely hit the side panel. But if somehow you've manage to make it fit, post some pics, I'd love to see them.


----------



## MajorMullet

I'm getting ready to do a build in this case, super excited. Coming from a Silverstone FT02 - amazing case, just huge. I've been wanting to "downsize" into a smaller form factor for a while now and finally decided to take the plunge. This will be my first full build since 2011 - the 2500K is one for the ages









Corsair 250D
Corsair RM650X PSU
Corsair H60
i5-6600K
MSI Z170I Gaming Pro
MSI GTX 970
G.SKILL 16GB DDR4 2666
SanDisk Ultra II 480GB SSD

Everything should be at my house tomorrow. Going to be a long day looking out the window looking for the UPS guy.


----------



## TGHaworth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I think that card is too tall and will most likely hit the side panel. But if somehow you've manage to make it fit, post some pics, I'd love to see them.


I found a few videos of people stuffing a 780 Ti Classified in with aforementioned low profile 8 pin connectors, and as far as I have found the 980 Classified has the same dimensions... I should know early next week when the rest of the stuff for my build arrives... I really hope it works out!


----------



## disastorm

Hi I'm building a pc with this case this week and I was wondering how to set up the air flow.

I will use an H100i gtx and msi gtx 980 ti 2x armor( I believe this is intake ).

Should I set up the H100i fans as intake or exhaust, and what should I do in regards to the front fan, and the back fans ( if applicable )?

Also I just noticed that it looks like the first page of this thread says the default H100i fans are too thick for this case ? What does it mean thin clearance ? Is it still doable or should I just go ahead and order some thin fans now? What fans would you recommend?

Also I'm using Gigabyte GA-Z170N-Gaming 5 motherboard

I noticed another alternative is to unscrew some mounting bracket from the radiator ? Actually i found a post linked below where someone uses the same mobo as me and says its pretty easy by unscrewing the mounting bracket, then putting it back in when you are complete.

I'm currently thinking to have all fans be intake, and the back be a natural exhaust ( no fans ). How does that sound ? It looks like thats what this guy did ( he also has the same motherboard, PSU, and cooler as me ): http://www.overclock.net/t/1466042/corsair-obsidian-250d-club/2590#post_24554749 He doesn't have the same video card as me ( not sure what he has ) so not sure on that. Should I add exhaust fans in the back?


----------



## kingsleylow

Hi, I am planning to downsize from 450D. Anyone managed to mod the casing to fit the h110i?. Thanks


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGHaworth*
> 
> I found a few videos of people stuffing a 780 Ti Classified in with aforementioned low profile 8 pin connectors, and as far as I have found the 980 Classified has the same dimensions... I should know early next week when the rest of the stuff for my build arrives... I really hope it works out!


That's right, low profile 8 pin would be a solution to make the card. Well when you have everything installed, post some pics as I am sure other can use it as a reference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disastorm*
> 
> Should I set up the H100i fans as intake or exhaust, and what should I do in regards to the front fan, and the back fans ( if applicable )?
> 
> Also I just noticed that it looks like the first page of this thread says the default H100i fans are too thick for this case ? What does it mean thin clearance ? Is it still doable or should I just go ahead and order some thin fans now? What fans would you recommend?


I say try both and go for the set up that provides optimal result. I've seen people do intake and exhaust, and many of them are self preference, so its totally up to you, either way as long that you're happy with temps the orientation you opted for.

As for the stock fans being too thick, that's simply giving you a heads up to take MB layout into consideration, as few of them will have tall VRM board that may obstruct with the fan.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingsleylow*
> 
> Hi, I am planning to downsize from 450D. Anyone managed to mod the casing to fit the h110i?. Thanks


I have yet to see one, but you'll most likely have to remove the optical bay as the 280 rad is wider.


----------



## disastorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I say try both and go for the set up that provides optimal result. I've seen people do intake and exhaust, and many of them are self preference, so its totally up to you, either way as long that you're happy with temps the orientation you opted for.
> 
> As for the stock fans being too thick, that's simply giving you a heads up to take MB layout into consideration, as few of them will have tall VRM board that may obstruct with the fan.


Thanks I'll start with trying out intake on all sides, with natural exhaust in the back. If that works out I'll just keep it.


----------



## kingsleylow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I have yet to see one, but you'll most likely have to remove the optical bay as the 280 rad is wider.


if by removing the optical bay can fit then very good.


----------



## TGHaworth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disastorm*
> 
> Thanks I'll start with trying out intake on all sides, with natural exhaust in the back. If that works out I'll just keep it.


For what it's worth I'm gonna have the front and H100 as intakes and then my PSU and a couple 80mm's as exhaust


----------



## disastorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGHaworth*
> 
> For what it's worth I'm gonna have the front and H100 as intakes and then my PSU and a couple 80mm's as exhaust


Thats interesting, I havn't thought much about the PSU. Basically there are two ways to do it right, if you have the fan facing outward, it ends up being its own system and not affecting the case flow at all, but if the fan faces inward, it sucks the air from the case and exhausts out the back ? Do you think thats the best thing to do for this?


----------



## TGHaworth

I have absolutely no idea if it's the best thing to do, but it makes sense in theory because that area under the motherboard could become a "dead spot" for air movement.


----------



## disastorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGHaworth*
> 
> I have absolutely no idea if it's the best thing to do, but it makes sense in theory because that area under the motherboard could become a "dead spot" for air movement.


I see, does anyone else here have any opinion on this ?


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disastorm*
> 
> I see, does anyone else here have any opinion on this ?


I don't think it would be able to pull enough air from inside the case to make a really impact on air moment in the case because it's pulling from the mother board area. So no reall reason to do it. Just have one on front being an exit and the 2 on the side for intake. That's what I have and the 970 that I have never goes above 60, the cpu never gets above 60 on a h100i with a 4690k at 4.5.


----------



## disastorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> I don't think it would be able to pull enough air from inside the case to make a really impact on air moment in the case because it's pulling from the mother board area. So no reall reason to do it. Just have one on front being an exit and the 2 on the side for intake. That's what I have and the 970 that I have never goes above 60, the cpu never gets above 60 on a h100i with a 4690k at 4.5.


Nice that sounds good, I was originally going to have them all as intake and actually try an exhaust fan in the back but if you say that setup you have runs just fine I'll try that out. Do you use the stock fan on the front for exhaust or did you replace it with a 200mm or something else ?
Also did you also have to remove the mounting plate to mount the radiator like I've read, or are you not using the gtx?


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disastorm*
> 
> Nice that sounds good, I was originally going to have them all as intake and actually try an exhaust fan in the back but if you say that setup you have runs just fine I'll try that out. Do you use the stock fan on the front for exhaust or did you replace it with a 200mm or something else ?
> Also did you also have to remove the mounting plate to mount the radiator like I've read, or are you not using the gtx?


ok
1. i put a corsair AF140 in the front
2. i am using the corsair h100i OG one the 140 in the front means that i can only hold it in with the 2 middle screws on the back of it on the top and bottom brace thing
3. i have the h100i as intake through the dust filter.
if you want i can post some pics for clarification.


----------



## disastorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> ok
> 1. i put a corsair AF140 in the front
> 2. i am using the corsair h100i OG one the 140 in the front means that i can only hold it in with the 2 middle screws on the back of it on the top and bottom brace thing
> 3. i have the h100i as intake through the dust filter.
> if you want i can post some pics for clarification.


I understand, no need for pics. The front fan is exhaust and the radiator fans are intake.

However, one last question is what kind of fan does your 970 use ?
There are 2 kinds of gpu fans right: http://www.overclock.net/t/1365464/whats-the-difference-between-turbine-type-gpu-fans-and-regular-gpu-fans
My 980 ti has the regular type.
I guess I don't really know the effect the different versions have on airflow though.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disastorm*
> 
> I understand, no need for pics. The front fan is exhaust and the radiator fans are intake.
> 
> However, one last question is what kind of fan does your 970 use ?
> There are 2 kinds of gpu fans right: http://www.overclock.net/t/1365464/whats-the-difference-between-turbine-type-gpu-fans-and-regular-gpu-fans
> My 980 ti has the regular type.
> I guess I don't really know the effect the different versions have on airflow though.


i dont hsve the refrence style i have a msi twin frozer 970 gaming g4
if yoy have the blower version then the internal temp should be lower than mine because the hot air is going out not put into the case.


----------



## disastorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> i dont hsve the refrence style i have a msi twin frozer 970 gaming g4
> if yoy have the blower version then the internal temp should be lower than mine because the hot air is going out not put into the case.


Is twin frozr not the blower style ? Also, I thought it was the turbine style that doesn't put the air in the case ?


----------



## disastorm

Hey do you know if I should remove the case screen over the radiator mount area ? The radiator itself is already basically a screen right ? Or its fine to leave the case screen on also ?


----------



## Halciet

I would leave that screen on. I take the side off to clean every so often, and that screen catches a LOT of dust that would otherwise be stuck up in your rad fans or pulled across the components themselves.


----------



## d00kateh

Does anyone know if it's possible to modify the feet? It's about an inch taller than I need it to be.


----------



## alltheGHz

Not without cutting. The front and back would need to be chopped off, no screws to be seen.


----------



## TGHaworth

Finished up the build this evening, except for a little more cable management left to take care of (ran out of zip-ties)... The H100i GTX fit in, but I had to leave off the bottom bracket, and the 980 Classified fit with the low profile connectors, no pressure at all on the roof!


----------



## Protoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Not without cutting. The front and back would need to be chopped off, no screws to be seen.


I think you're sorta right. The front feet would definitely need to be cut off as the front fascia is one solid piece as seen here:



While the back feet probably have hidden screws somewhere (under the pads?) that make it a removable piece seeing as Corsair sells replacement parts:


----------



## DryMarker

Relatively new to this website and wanted to ask if a Corsair H100i GTX, EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Hybrid and a optical drive will fit in the case? I've done some research and haven't come across a similar build. I'm looking to buy the parts late next year altogether. Any insight is appreciated!


----------



## TGHaworth

As long as it's a 120mm radiator it looks to me like it would fit, although very tight, and it kinda depends on where the hoses come off of the card and how long they are... Skip the optical drive though and it will definitely fit, and get a USB optical drive for if/when you absolutely must have it.


----------



## alltheGHz

Dry marker, yeah the 980ti hybrid will fit, as well as the h100i GTX.

http://forums.evga.com/Does-980-Ti-Hybrid-fit-in-the-Corsair-250D-m2344852.aspx

Then scroll up for the GTX.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGHaworth*
> 
> Finished up the build this evening, except for a little more cable management left to take care of (ran out of zip-ties)... The H100i GTX fit in, but I had to leave off the bottom bracket, and the 980 Classified fit with the low profile connectors, no pressure at all on the roof!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great job fitting the card. Thanks for sharing this piece of information, I can surely use this build as a reference every time I see a 980 Classy compatibility inquiry with this case.

nice looking build btw


----------



## TGHaworth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Great job fitting the card. Thanks for sharing this piece of information, I can surely use this build as a reference every time I see a 980 Classy compatibility inquiry with this case.
> 
> nice looking build btw


Thanks Joseph. As you can tell, I'm a big fan of your products... I'll be picking up a MSI 980 Ti hybrid this spring/summer to round out the complete fanboy package!


----------



## DryMarker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGHaworth*
> 
> As long as it's a 120mm radiator it looks to me like it would fit, although very tight, and it kinda depends on where the hoses come off of the card and how long they are... Skip the optical drive though and it will definitely fit, and get a USB optical drive for if/when you absolutely must have it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Dry marker, yeah the 980ti hybrid will fit, as well as the h100i GTX.
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/Does-980-Ti-Hybrid-fit-in-the-Corsair-250D-m2344852.aspx
> 
> Then scroll up for the GTX.


Thank you guys! With the pictures it definitely cleared things up. Seems like if I put the optical drive it will cause some strong tension so I'll be getting a external drive. Thanks again to both of you!


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Corsair Hydro GFX 980Ti? sounds like an excellent plan to me man







And yeah I can see the sails logo all over your build. I don't blame you, those guys at Corsair do offer some good looking and quality stuff


----------



## TGHaworth

I think by the time I'll be able to justify buying another new card, the Pascal generation should be releasing or very close to it... Hopefully your new hydro GPU will release quickly!


----------



## bigfun334

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGHaworth*
> 
> Finished up the build this evening, except for a little more cable management left to take care of (ran out of zip-ties)... The H100i GTX fit in, but I had to leave off the bottom bracket, and the 980 Classified fit with the low profile connectors, no pressure at all on the roof!


Nice build! Any information on those low profile connectors? I could really use some as it is difficult to put my lid on with those PCI wires.


----------



## TGHaworth

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCI-E-8-pin-90-degree-right-pwr-extender-w-low-low-profile-ALL-BLK-USA-MADE-/261481929109?hash=item3ce1899995:g:EFUAAOxyNThTdh9D

This is what I bought... Shipping was extremely fast, and I would bet that if you have any special requests that they would definitely accomodate.


----------



## bigfun334

Thanks f
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGHaworth*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCI-E-8-pin-90-degree-right-pwr-extender-w-low-low-profile-ALL-BLK-USA-MADE-/261481929109?hash=item3ce1899995:g:EFUAAOxyNThTdh9D
> 
> This is what I bought... Shipping was extremely fast, and I would bet that if you have any special requests that they would definitely accomodate.


Perfect, thanks!


----------



## Trito

Hello guys.
Have been checking out this thread for few weeks now and finally got myself a 250D among few other components for my upcoming build. When I get the rest of them will be properly joining the club.
So far love the case. Previously coming from Antec 902 this is so so nice. However two things. First of all do you guys have small (±1mm) space around 5,25'' bay so light slightly shines through? Secondly every youtube review I watched they had some plastic film over the front aluminium panel. Oddly enough I didn't. Just curious if you did


----------



## TGHaworth

I took my drive bay out immediately, so no clue on the gap... But yes, my front plate did have a sheet of protective film on it.


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGHaworth*
> 
> I took my drive bay out immediately, so no clue on the gap... But yes, my front plate did have a sheet of protective film on it.


In that case I wonder why my didn't. Ordered it from Amazon UK.


----------



## joeh4384

Hi, does anyone have an AIB 980ti in this case? How does non reference cooling work in here? I have a Fractal Node 304 and my MSI Gaming 980ti is running really hot.


----------



## TGHaworth

My 980 Classified has never gone above 60* with the fans at about 50% during the benchmarks I've ran (1080p)... From what I can tell, the GPU is getting mostly fresh air from outside of the case instead of pre warmed air from the inside.

I'm no veteran, but the design of this case is just really well thought out to me.


----------



## joeh4384

It looks like it might be a bit better then the Node, especially if I run a 140mm AIO in the front and 2 120 Exhausts on the side which would almost be pulling the warm air right from behind the GPU.


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGHaworth*
> 
> My 980 Classified has never gone above 60* with the fans at about 50% during the benchmarks I've ran (1080p)... From what I can tell, the GPU is getting mostly fresh air from outside of the case instead of pre warmed air from the inside.
> 
> I'm no veteran, but the design of this case is just really well thought out to me.


Thanks for the response. Your build looks great by the way.


----------



## TGHaworth

Thanks!


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Just got my system moved over and upgraded. Much smaller than my old Vengeance C70.


----------



## Trito

Do you guys think KFA2 980 would fit in 250D? It is not longer than G1 but the problem could be debth.


----------



## alltheGHz

Yeah it looks like a tight fit, but its worth a try.


----------



## ExcelMN

Alright, I'd posted before about planning an ITX/250d build for my HTPC like 50 pages ago or something.

Welp, its done. Got a monster deal on a skylake setup to replace my desktop, so I moved early. Its not pretty, but its functional as hell.
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/pwYBkL

i5-4690K @ 4ghz, 16gb ram, 750ti, a 256gb SSD.... and a 6tb raid10 array (4x 3tb Seagates), with a flipping ODD on top. Also, h100i with Gentle Typhoons mounted in place of the stock fans (controlled via the h100i block, works fine despite not being PWM). All fans are setup as intake, radiator fans are pulling.

Idle temps are at ambient (25-27C), Prime95 tested for half an hour and they stayed solid right around 80-82C under test load.

I drilled four holes in the bottom front, and mounted 2 hard drives on their sides under the video card/in front of the PSU. I used a piece of aluminum mesh to act as a stabilizer for the other side, screwing it into the other sides of the drives. Started with some right-angle satas, and the first attempt almost killed a drive - lucky the sata connector on the cable broke, it was pressed on by the motherboard power cable. Took all the cables out, stared at it for a while, started re-wiring to have that fat power motherboard power cable lie on top of the drives, instead of trying to feed it to the side under the radiator. Much better, and I was able to just barely have enough slack on some spare 10inch sata cables to hook those in. Wired the drives in the back (using the drive bays corsair actually intended), and realized that I had room for the ODD bracket still.

So, yeah, its up, its running, and holy hell is this thing heavy.

http://imgur.com/a/X3IjL


----------



## napper1990

Hi guys,

Quick question, i currently have an h80i fitted at from of case in push pull config however i am getting it replaced as it stopped working... But its being replaced with a h80i GT, i know the block itself is slightly bigger but dont think it will be an issue however the pump cable is quiet a bit longer.. Anyone here got a GT fitted? Or had an issue fitting it?

Thanks


----------



## TGHaworth

Nevermind =(


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *napper1990*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Quick question, i currently have an h80i fitted at from of case in push pull config however i am getting it replaced as it stopped working... But its being replaced with a h80i GT, i know the block itself is slightly bigger but dont think it will be an issue however the pump cable is quiet a bit longer.. Anyone here got a GT fitted? Or had an issue fitting it?
> 
> Thanks


I've fitted one a while back in a 250D, and I couldn't think of a particular issue during installation. The tubes are bit long, but it didn't really affect when you're positioning the pump or the rad in place.


----------



## Trito

I have seen quite few of you watercool your 250D. Do you mind shareing the temp C you get?
I'm building 250D build and have been considering to go for water cooling as well. It was something I was never able to afford and now I would love to however I would like to know what kind of performance can you expect from 240mm rad for CPU or 240+120mm for CPU and GPU.

So far I have:
250D (obv)
6600K
Asus Z170I
16gb HyperX 2400mhz
Neet to get a GPU but haven't decided between 970 or 980 quite yet.


----------



## Cheaptrick

It's been more than a year since I last posted on this thread. Anyway, I started a build long ago based on the 250D but unable to finish it because of some family matters. I was thinking of selling the case but later on decided to keep it. Lately I started getting into the build. I'm almost finish now (just waiting for some parts I've ordered). I've replaced the old Silverstone disc drive bracket faceplate (very flimsy) & made my own slot load disc drive faceplate with my Dremel (similar to what I deed with my other 350D build). Here's a preview...


----------



## rpnp7

Can anyone tell me how people are adding the front led lights to their case?
I want to see the inside of the front cover on how exactly the led's have been placed.
Also what led's did they use? and how many?
Is it possible i can get the same type of led they are using but in rgb with a remote where i control the different light color?
Is it possible to do the same thing people have done using led's to the front of their case to also have it at the bottom of the case?

Thanks!


----------



## superkyle1721

OK guys I am currently going to build a new HTPC that as I get money I can upgrade to a 4K gaming HTPC. Ive been doing a lot of readin trying to figure out the best case and componets for my build to be very clean looking and have sufficient cooling. Here is my current build design.
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/cHZBkL

I decided to go with the ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard since it is the only motherboard out that has support for 4k at 60hz. Since i cannot afford a high end video card as well as all the other components this is a must have feature for my build since it will be connecting to my 4k tv. Does anyone know if any other company has a 4k 60hz hdcp 2.2 complaint board? The i5 6600k seems like it will be more than enough to handle any game i throw at it even without overclocking so i opted not to go for the i7 and instead save money. One of my major questions i am looking to get guidance for is will the liquid cooler fit this case? I opted for the single fan corsair H50 since my OC will be fairly mild and I dont have $200 to spend on the H100i. I have also browsed some of the pictures and the builds that you guys put out are simply amazing. Do you guys have any advice for a power supply that would allow for the cleanest build. ie should i opt for the short cable fully modular power supply or is the cable routing good enough that standard length fully modular is fine? Sorry for all the questions I have been trying to finalize all the parts but there are so many options it is easy to get lost. The one thing I do know is I want the build to be in this case since it is touted as having the best cable management which is very important to me.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I really like this case, my only complaint has to do with the location for the hard drives. They are a real pain to get to in the lower right corner, and even worse if you have 2.5" drives.


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I really like this case, my only complaint has to do with the location for the hard drives. They are a real pain to get to in the lower right corner, and even worse if you have 2.5" drives.


I agree. I needed the smallest of sweatshop fingers to make sure my ssd was plugged in. The front fan mount was giving me a lot of trouble mounting my H80i GT up there but I was able to. I could only fit 1 fan on it with my EVGA 750 G2. The 250d did fix my temp issues with my MSI 980ti though. I was able to drop from 83 and throttling hard core to low 70s and mildly overclocked.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> OK guys I am currently going to build a new HTPC that as I get money I can upgrade to a 4K gaming HTPC. Ive been doing a lot of readin trying to figure out the best case and componets for my build to be very clean looking and have sufficient cooling. Here is my current build design.
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/cHZBkL
> 
> I decided to go with the ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard since it is the only motherboard out that has support for 4k at 60hz. Since i cannot afford a high end video card as well as all the other components this is a must have feature for my build since it will be connecting to my 4k tv. Does anyone know if any other company has a 4k 60hz hdcp 2.2 complaint board? The i5 6600k seems like it will be more than enough to handle any game i throw at it even without overclocking so i opted not to go for the i7 and instead save money. One of my major questions i am looking to get guidance for is will the liquid cooler fit this case? I opted for the single fan corsair H50 since my OC will be fairly mild and I dont have $200 to spend on the H100i. I have also browsed some of the pictures and the builds that you guys put out are simply amazing. Do you guys have any advice for a power supply that would allow for the cleanest build. ie should i opt for the short cable fully modular power supply or is the cable routing good enough that standard length fully modular is fine? Sorry for all the questions I have been trying to finalize all the parts but there are so many options it is easy to get lost. The one thing I do know is I want the build to be in this case since it is touted as having the best cable management which is very important to me.


The 6600K will be more than enough for anything you throw at it. The only reason to go with the i7 is if you really need hyperthreading because the actually performance difference between them is pretty marginal (something like 10-12% if memory serves). For my build, I went with the Enermax Liqtech 240 because it actually had slightly better results compared to the H100i based on reviews and benchmarks I was seeing online plus it's very aesthetically pleasing to look at as well as having the most robust and durable build of any AIO cooler I've ever seen. I got mine on sale for something like $80. Keep in mind though that both of those are a bit of a tight fit because Corsair designed this case for everything to fit practically to the millimeter. The H100i shouldn't be much more than $120 on average unless prices have jumped dramatically since I last looked. As for a power supply, your best bet is anything that's fully modular. I have a Corsair RM750 in mine but you should be fine running a RM650 (that way you have enough extra power to add a better graphics card later). Cable length gets a little more tricky because different boards will put the CPU power in different places so the length needed for that cable will vary by board. I have the standard length cables in mine and it definitely does create a mess for management with the exception of the CPU power connector which I needed the entire length of the cable to route it the way that I did, but shorter cables would be ideal for pretty much everything else.


----------



## superkyle1721

I will definitely take a look at the cooler. Thank You. I do love better performance and a cheaper price tag. The main reason I am going with this case is due to the great reviews about cable management. If I end up with a fully modular tier 1 power supply creating a clean tucked wire situation shouldn't be that difficult with this case should it? Also just for my personal knowledge does anyone know of a 4k 60hz 2.2 compliant MB in the ITX form factor? The only one I can find is the ASRock and I much prefer gigabyte or MSI. I find it hard to believe there is literally only one possible board. Given its been out for several months now I am shocked other companies haven't provided competition.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I will definitely take a look at the cooler. Thank You. I do love better performance and a cheaper price tag. The main reason I am going with this case is due to the great reviews about cable management. If I end up with a fully modular tier 1 power supply creating a clean tucked wire situation shouldn't be that difficult with this case should it? Also just for my personal knowledge does anyone know of a 4k 60hz 2.2 compliant MB in the ITX form factor? The only one I can find is the ASRock and I much prefer gigabyte or MSI. I find it hard to believe there is literally only one possible board. Given its been out for several months now I am shocked other companies haven't provided competition.


Any board that has DisplayPort 1.3 supports 4K. See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort for more details.


----------



## superkyle1721

Yes I know but I plan to use this as a HTPC with gaming capabilities later. Sine I will be hooking it up to a 4k tv it will need hdmi 2.0 with hdcp 2.2 to pass 4k at 60hz with 4:4:4 chroma. I'm not aware of a single tv with a display port although I'm sure there has to be some. Mine unfortunately doesn't have it. I also looked into using a DP to HDMI adapter but those will only carry a 30hz signal.


----------



## nasedase

I have an h100i and a Fury X installed into my 250D and my question is about the front panel fan. If I want to keep the front panel closed, is it viable to install the Fury X's radiator and fan to the front panel? I can supply pictures if needed.


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasedase*
> 
> I have an h100i and a Fury X installed into my 250D and my question is about the front panel fan. If I want to keep the front panel closed, is it viable to install the Fury X's radiator and fan to the front panel? I can supply pictures if needed.


It should be. Fury X has a pretty over powered cooler. I would try it up front and see how it works and go from there. You are going to be hitting your cpu cooler with some warmer air.


----------



## NiteNinja

I actually plan to get custom plexiglass cut for the top window, and mount the Fury x2's water cooler to it, set to exhaust out the top.

Then add nice shiny LED fan and chrome fan guards.

But first, need a Fury x2. Hurry up AMD.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> I agree. I needed the smallest of sweatshop fingers to make sure my ssd was plugged in. The front fan mount was giving me a lot of trouble mounting my H80i GT up there but I was able to. I could only fit 1 fan on it with my EVGA 750 G2. The 250d did fix my temp issues with my MSI 980ti though. I was able to drop from 83 and throttling hard core to low 70s and mildly overclocked.


That's awesome about your 980Ti temps being lower now. I might try and move my hard drives to the top 5.25 bay.


----------



## nasedase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> It should be. Fury X has a pretty over powered cooler. I would try it up front and see how it works and go from there. You are going to be hitting your cpu cooler with some warmer air.


So should the fan be pushing air into the case? It if the front panel is closed I'm guessing there would be no way for air to ventilate outside and it would essentially be doing nothing. Unless there's a design of the case to route the air through the cracks on the side of the front panel.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasedase*
> 
> So should the fan be pushing air into the case? It if the front panel is closed I'm guessing there would be no way for air to ventilate outside and it would essentially be doing nothing. Unless there's a design of the case to route the air through the cracks on the side of the front panel.


That's exactly the design. The whole ring around the front panel leaves a gap from the frame to allow airflow.


----------



## comicgeek

amazing job on the swiftech upgrade


----------



## Propezz

Evening all,

Been a joy going though this thread and picking out idea's i would like for my case, also answered a lot off question with out even asking so thanks









What i have so far http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/K9rC7P

From what iv been seeing/reading those components should be fine and all fit and work together.

Any question/problems please let me know Cheers in advance.


----------



## akbaar

this is mine,

Videocard: Palit GeForce GTX 680 3GB
Processor: Intel Core i7 6700k @ 4.8Ghz
Mainboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VIII IMPACT
Memory: G.Skill 16Gb DDR4 3200Mhz
Cooler: H80i corsair


]


----------



## Cheaptrick

Here's mine...


----------



## Blackspots

So, I bought this case, replaced my Asus Maximus VII Gene with an ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac. Its not terribly hard to work in, though I don't particularly like my Corsair HX650's rigid flat power cables (plan on replacing with a eVGA G2 550W or 650W PSU). I did try my best with cable organization, but its still difficult to do. The case is actually a lot more spacious than it looks in pictures.

Something interesting I noticed with my ASRock is that things just work. Setting my DDR3-1866 RAM to 1866 actually does that (and shows in Windows Task Manager). In the Asus, task manager still showed 1333. Also, the turbo enhancement (getting the i7 4790K to run at its 4.4GHz turbo speed) actually works in the ASRock, it didn't seem to work on the Asus board (never saw the CPU go over 4GHz), of course with corresponding temperature increase. Seen it go to 93C, don't think I put enough thermal grease on.

Replacing my Cooler Master Hyper T4 with a Cooler Master Vortex Plus, since that fits the case, and I'll put more thermal grease when I get that Monday. My previous case was a Rosewill Line-M micro-ATX case.

When I get around to doing watercooling, which should I use?
https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-sbay-ddc-3-2-pwm-incl-pump
https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-xres-100-revo-d5-pwm-incl-pump
https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-xres-dcp-4-0-pwm-incl-pump

I am thinking the bay res/pump would be better.

On my next upgrade, I plan on buying the ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac with the Intel Core i7 6700K and G.Skill Trident Z DDR4-2800


----------



## Blackspots

Couple more pictures of the cabling situation at the bottom


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Replacing my Cooler Master Hyper T4 with a Cooler Master Vortex Plus, since that fits the case, and I'll put more thermal grease when I get that Monday. My previous case was a Rosewill Line-M micro-ATX case.
> 
> When I get around to doing watercooling, which should I use?
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-sbay-ddc-3-2-pwm-incl-pump
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-xres-100-revo-d5-pwm-incl-pump
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-xres-dcp-4-0-pwm-incl-pump
> 
> I am thinking the bay res/pump would be better.


I have yet to ever do a proper custom loop but I'm thinking of it and have done quite a bit of research. Generally bay res/pump combos are avoided for multiple reasons but for case as small as 250D sometimes you just can't. If you plan to WC just the CPU 240mm rad on the side and xres-100-d5 pump/res combo mounted in front using their 120mm fan bracket would be quite viable option. However if you plan to add another 120/140mm rad it could be quite cramped.
Just put together my Skylake build. 6600k/Asus Z170i/16gb DDR4 Kingston HyperX and would like to WC myself but I'm a bit concerned with leaks as I will be moving it around on weekly basis.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trito*
> 
> I have yet to ever do a proper custom loop but I'm thinking of it and have done quite a bit of research. Generally bay res/pump combos are avoided for multiple reasons but for case as small as 250D sometimes you just can't. If you plan to WC just the CPU 240mm rad on the side and xres-100-d5 pump/res combo mounted in front using their 120mm fan bracket would be quite viable option. However if you plan to add another 120/140mm rad it could be quite cramped.
> Just put together my Skylake build. 6600k/Asus Z170i/16gb DDR4 Kingston HyperX and would like to WC myself but I'm a bit concerned with leaks as I will be moving it around on weekly basis.


I do plan on the EK Slim Dual 240 (The SE) and water cool both the CPU and GPU, though the GPU does seem to run pretty cool in this case at just about 60C with air coolign. Also, the EK HD hard tube compression fittings fit very nice and snug


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> I do plan on the EK Slim Dual 240 (The SE) and water cool both the CPU and GPU, though the GPU does seem to run pretty cool in this case at just about 60C with air coolign. Also, the EK HD hard tube compression fittings fit very nice and snug


If I'm not mistaken that is their <30mm rad. From what I have read it's performance is quite poor compared to other 30mm rads however there are just few reviews of those. I myself will go with Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis Xflow.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trito*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken that is their <30mm rad. From what I have read it's performance is quite poor compared to other 30mm rads however there are just few reviews of those. I myself will go with Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis Xflow.


Its a 26mm radiator.


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Its a 26mm radiator.


As I said I am new to all of this WC and I'm not sure how good are the review sites but check out this and this


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trito*
> 
> As I said I am new to all of this WC and I'm not sure how good are the review sites but check out this and this


It all depends if a 30mm rad + 25mm fans will work, since you have just 50-52mm of space between the mount and the motherboard.


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> It all depends if a 30mm rad + 25mm fans will work, since you have just 50-52mm of space between the mount and the motherboard.


There are quite few people here on this thread using 29/30mm rads and 25mm fans. Most of them just remove bottom part of 240 rad bracket so it fits better.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trito*
> 
> There are quite few people here on this thread using 29/30mm rads and 25mm fans. Most of them just remove bottom part of 240 rad bracket so it fits better.


Wouldn't that mean its only held by the top part of it?


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Wouldn't that mean its only held by the top part of it?


Correct.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Correct.


Which means lots of rattling noise from the vibration of the fans.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Which means lots of rattling noise from the vibration of the fans.


Not so good unless you're into ghetto modding your PC.


----------



## Willius

I have a custom loop in my 250D HTPC. Using the 30mm Alphacool rad. I've read somewhere it only fits with certain motherboards. Some like the Asus Impact have clearance issues.

(Also note: with only a 240 cooling won't be top notch, my Pentium G3258 never gets above 50 C, the 750ti hovers around low 30's. They are both pretty low on heat output. So having better hardware means higher temps aswell)

Here's mine: less than a millimeter clearance.


----------



## xploda92

So I'm planning on merging my current build into the 250d case and already purchased my asrock x99 mini itx board but currently concerned about psu length. I have a evga 1600w and plan on putting all my liquid gear into this as well, so I need a 140mm rad in front with 1 fan or 2 but have no idea how well the psu will fit into this. I know the psu is wayyyy overkill for my current build but it was from my amd build with a 9590 and 3x290's, I wana use it if I can really don't wana buy another psu. Any input would be awesome. and yes I do want a thick 140mm rad upfront so it really seems doom n gloom right now.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xploda92*
> 
> So I'm planning on merging my current build into the 250d case and already purchased my asrock x99 mini itx board but currently concerned about psu length. I have a evga 1600w and plan on putting all my liquid gear into this as well, so I need a 140mm rad in front with 1 fan or 2 but have no idea how well the psu will fit into this. I know the psu is wayyyy overkill for my current build but it was from my amd build with a 9590 and 3x290's, I wana use it if I can really don't wana buy another psu. Any input would be awesome. and yes I do want a thick 140mm rad upfront so it really seems doom n gloom right now.


Not sure about the push-pull config on a thick rad in the front but I have seen guys mount a thick rad in the front and use it with one fan just fine. As for your power supply, I have an RM750 in mine and it's perfectly fine. It fits in there like a glove but if your supply is any bigger you may have issues. According to the corsair website the RM750i is 150mm x 86mm x 180mm so I wouldn't stray much from those dimensions.


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> I have a custom loop in my 250D HTPC. Using the 30mm Alphacool rad. I've read somewhere it only fits with certain motherboards. Some like the Asus Impact have clearance issues.
> 
> (Also note: with only a 240 cooling won't be top notch, my Pentium G3258 never gets above 50 C, the 750ti hovers around low 30's. They are both pretty low on heat output. So having better hardware means higher temps aswell)
> 
> Here's mine: less than a millimeter clearance.


Amazing looking build right there. I have few questions however. Did you mount your res using the EK additional vertical/horizontal mount? Do you have any performance difference if you disable front fan? I am thinking of a similar setup but I feel like there is not much point from the front fan as the res is blocking most of the airflow.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xploda92*
> 
> So I'm planning on merging my current build into the 250d case and already purchased my asrock x99 mini itx board but currently concerned about psu length. I have a evga 1600w and plan on putting all my liquid gear into this as well, so I need a 140mm rad in front with 1 fan or 2 but have no idea how well the psu will fit into this. I know the psu is wayyyy overkill for my current build but it was from my amd build with a 9590 and 3x290's, I wana use it if I can really don't wana buy another psu. Any input would be awesome. and yes I do want a thick 140mm rad upfront so it really seems doom n gloom right now.


For a single GPU setup, 650W is more than sufficient.


----------



## Willius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trito*
> 
> Amazing looking build right there. I have few questions however. Did you mount your res using the EK additional vertical/horizontal mount? Do you have any performance difference if you disable front fan? I am thinking of a similar setup but I feel like there is not much point from the front fan as the res is blocking most of the airflow.


I've never tried without the front fan. But it's there to eliminate some of the negative pressure.
I use a 120mm fan mount wit a universal DDC/res combo attached to it.

https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-uni-holder-ddc-spider-120mm-fan

And

https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-uni-holder-ddc-v2

Hope it helps.


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> I've never tried without the front fan. But it's there to eliminate some of the negative pressure.
> I use a 120mm fan mount wit a universal DDC/res combo attached to it.
> 
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-uni-holder-ddc-spider-120mm-fan
> 
> And
> 
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-uni-holder-ddc-v2
> 
> Hope it helps.


I see. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Willius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trito*
> 
> I see. Thanks for the info.


Happy to help


----------



## xploda92

the 1600 is from my current build and understand I have more than enough, just didn't want to buy another psu. Going to end up doing it anyway. Nice Build Willius


----------



## JTravis1988

So, I've had my system up and running for a little while now and I really want to get some custom cabling for this build because the standard cable lengths are a real pain to manage, and let's be honest, they aren't exactly nice to look at either. Anyway, I've been looking around but I really want to hear from you guys on where the best places to get custom cables are and what lengths some of you guys used for your components in your builds. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## comicgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> So, I've had my system up and running for a little while now and I really want to get some custom cabling for this build because the standard cable lengths are a real pain to manage, and let's be honest, they aren't exactly nice to look at either. Anyway, I've been looking around but I really want to hear from you guys on where the best places to get custom cables are and what lengths some of you guys used for your components in your builds. Any help would be appreciated.


Check out Sanctum Sleeving or moddiy.

Also want to have specific length cables for my own build but in the end I just bought the ones sold at moddiy.com since it is more affordable. Just got to do some cabling management.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comicgeek*
> 
> Check out Sanctum Sleeving or moddiy.
> 
> Also want to have specific length cables for my own build but in the end I just bought the ones sold at moddiy.com since it is more affordable. Just got to do some cabling management.


I've looked into moddiy before but wasn't sure if they were trustworthy and reputable or not since it seems almost like they're based out of China or something but I've seen other guys post on here that have used them before with good results. I'm just still a bit uncertain. The problem with most other places though is that they're significantly more expensive. I got one quote at around $180! Would you recommend them for custom length cabling? Any ideas on what lengths I should get?


----------



## Protoe

I've purchased a whole set of cables from them. They turned out pretty good but it just took a long time to arrive from China to USA for me. They are a bit on the stiff side but they were cut exactly to the dimensions I specified.


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> So, I've had my system up and running for a little while now and I really want to get some custom cabling for this build because the standard cable lengths are a real pain to manage, and let's be honest, they aren't exactly nice to look at either. Anyway, I've been looking around but I really want to hear from you guys on where the best places to get custom cables are and what lengths some of you guys used for your components in your builds. Any help would be appreciated.


US or UK? I have no idea about the states but for UK you should check here - http://pexonpcs.co.uk/


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trito*
> 
> US or UK? I have no idea about the states but for UK you should check here - http://pexonpcs.co.uk/


I'm USA, so unfortunately, shipping would probably kill me to order from overseas. :/


----------



## Pezay

Just completed my 250D-rig!

Specs:
CPU: i7 6700K @ 4,7Ghz
COOL: Corsair Hydro 100i GTX
MOBO: ASUS Maximus VIII Impact
RAM: 8GB Corsair Vengance LPX DDR4 3200Mhz CL16
GPU: PNY GTX 970 OC (stock 1266Mhz)
Misc: Deepcool RGB LED, 256GB Samsung 840 Pro SSD


http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/app.php

With old GPU(Radeon 6850)


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xploda92*
> 
> So I'm planning on merging my current build into the 250d case and already purchased my asrock x99 mini itx board but currently concerned about psu length. I have a evga 1600w and plan on putting all my liquid gear into this as well, so I need a 140mm rad in front with 1 fan or 2 but have no idea how well the psu will fit into this. I know the psu is wayyyy overkill for my current build but it was from my amd build with a 9590 and 3x290's, I wana use it if I can really don't wana buy another psu. Any input would be awesome. and yes I do want a thick 140mm rad upfront so it really seems doom n gloom right now.


It would be a really tight squeeze. I have an EVGA G2 750 and an H80i and I only use one fan because of the room.


----------



## xploda92

Ya I'm gonna order another evga psu just didn't want too but oh well. I really want push pull on that fwd rad....Ordered all my fittings today and it came to like 144$ at performance pcs......dang this build is costing me more and more lol.


----------



## xploda92

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438035 was looking at this one


----------



## joeh4384

Why such a large PSU? Are you planning to put something like a Fury X2 in there when it comes out? I would have went with a 650 myself but microcenter didnt have any in stock.


----------



## xploda92

ehh just in case I decide to use it later in something else. it's only powering a 980ti and a 5930k @ 4g and gpu 1304 so not like I'm pushing anything crazy. But I do need it for powering my dual pump ek res/pump, doesn't need a lot of power but just need the molex connectors.


----------



## cornbean

Build update. Managed to fit a 184mm HW Labs Black Ice GTX vertically behind my front 200mm fan. It fits pretty good just between the gpu backplate and the h220x pump. Added Noctua 80mm fans on the rear and a single 92mm fan on the top portion of the 184mm rad. Huge improvement in temps; from 69c/65c on cpu/gpu down to 60/55


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xploda92*
> 
> So I'm planning on merging my current build into the 250d case and already purchased my asrock x99 mini itx board but currently concerned about psu length. I have a evga 1600w and plan on putting all my liquid gear into this as well, so I need a 140mm rad in front with 1 fan or 2 but have no idea how well the psu will fit into this. I know the psu is wayyyy overkill for my current build but it was from my amd build with a 9590 and 3x290's, I wana use it if I can really don't wana buy another psu. Any input would be awesome. and yes I do want a thick 140mm rad upfront so it really seems doom n gloom right now.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a really tight squeeze. I have an EVGA G2 750 and an H80i and I only use one fan because of the room.
Click to expand...

I'm curious. What cooler will you be using for your processor? I was looking into an ITX X99 build for a while but couldn't find any cooler that would fit the socket that the ITX build has because the mounting holes are spaced differently than a normal 2011-V2 socket on an mATX or ATX board.


----------



## superkyle1721

Hey guys I need some advice I've got the 250d with the h100i gtx cooler and I'm planning on buying the gtx 970 g1 edition. I've seen where some have been able to get this to fit. What was needed to be done? Also what's the order of installation you guys used? Trying to educate myself before it comes in.


----------



## Pezay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Hey guys I need some advice I've got the 250d with the h100i gtx cooler and I'm planning on buying the gtx 970 g1 edition. I've seen where some have been able to get this to fit. What was needed to be done? Also what's the order of installation you guys used? Trying to educate myself before it comes in.


I wrote some about it in Corsairs forum. Hopefully it will help you!

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=138083


----------



## superkyle1721

Thank you for the replay. Unfortunately I already have the h100igtx installed and running perfectly. Tomorrow the gtx 970 g1 will arrive and that is the component I am worried about. I'm not exactly sure how to make it fit. I have heard that you need to have the ram out of the board else it's really hard. Well since I'm using the h100i the ram must go in before the inter cooler. It's a puzzle haha. I was hoping others have the same setup and could tell me the correct order so I don't waste time.


----------



## Mrip541

Anyone know if an evga 980ti ftw will fit?


----------



## ElCidMX

You should have no problems with it.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Did some upgrade on my old Corsair 250D. I don't really wanna spend more money on this build as I'm short of cash so I decided to keep things simple - no complicated loop & bulky reservoir. I've used a cheap Corsair H50 hybrid CPU cooler as well as an old EVGA GTX 680 SC from by Power PC build to lower the cost. Other mods I did... cut a small hole on the optical drive bay cage for cable management as well as made my own sload load disc drive cover using the drive bay cover that comes with the case. I'll be adding a remote controlled RGB led lighting soon.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Hey guys I need some advice I've got the 250d with the h100i gtx cooler and I'm planning on buying the gtx 970 g1 edition. I've seen where some have been able to get this to fit. What was needed to be done? Also what's the order of installation you guys used? Trying to educate myself before it comes in.


Change those (2) 120x25mm fans with (2) 120x20mm or slimmer fans (like the Yate Loon slim fan). The radiator on H100i GTX is thicker than the regular H100i. It's possible to fit it but you have to remove the lower radiator/fan mounting bracket of the 250D (piece of metal where you screw the radiator) if you're going to use those H100i GTX fans. It's not good in my opinion (ghetto mod).


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Change those (2) 120x25mm fans with (2) 120x20mm or slimmer fans (like the Yate Loon slim fan). The radiator on H100i GTX is thicker than the regular H100i. It's possible to fit it but you have to remove the lower radiator/fan mounting bracket of the 250D (piece of metal where you screw the radiator) if you're going to use those H100i GTX fans. It's not good in my opinion (ghetto mod).


Actually man I was able to get the h100i gtx to fit very nicely. No modifications or anything needed. It's a tight squeeze between the fan and the drive tray but it is possible to use it without modding or sacrificing anything. I was more concerned with the length of the gtx 970 g1 card but I was also able to fit that in the case as well. Now I have a full powered gaming beast without sacrifice. Very impressive in such a small case. ?

Installation order is key with this case. Motherboard first with ram installed else when you install the h100i gtx you will not be able to loosen the ram slot. Then add the radiator with fans pre attached. Then add the graphics card..and finally cd tray. Works like a champ. Cable management on standard length cables can be a bit of a nightmare but after spending a lot of time I've gotten it to something manageable. By no means as clean as others here. Not sure how they got it so nice.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Actually man I was able to get the h100i gtx to fit very nicely. No modifications or anything needed. It's a tight squeeze between the fan and the drive tray but it is possible to use it without modding or sacrificing anything. I was more concerned with the length of the gtx 970 g1 card but I was also able to fit that in the case as well. Now I have a full powered gaming beast without sacrifice. Very impressive in such a small case. ?
> 
> Installation order is key with this case. Motherboard first with ram installed else when you install the h100i gtx you will not be able to loosen the ram slot. Then add the radiator with fans pre attached. Then add the graphics card..and finally cd tray. Works like a champ. Cable management on standard length cables can be a bit of a nightmare but after spending a lot of time I've gotten it to something manageable. By no means as clean as others here. Not sure how they got it so nice.


I'm curious as to how it fits as I own both H100i & H100i GTX (the H100i I RMA'd & was replaced by Corsair with H100i GTX). The regular H100i which I initially used fits but it's very tight already. My motherboard's 24 pin power socket is also situated at the top close to the radiator which makes it even harder to fit. I like to see some pictures of your very impressive build.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> I'm curious as to how it fits as I own both H100i & H100i GTX (the H100i I RMA'd & was replaced by Corsair with H100i GTX). The regular H100i which I initially used fits but it's very tight already. My motherboard's 24 pin power socket is also situated at the top close to the radiator which makes it even harder to fit. I like to see some pictures of your very impressive build.












Please ignore the cable management. I'm still tweaking it trying to find the best way of tucking the cables. It's been a real PITA


----------



## Cheaptrick

The fan cuts through the top border of motherboard. But it's OK I guess cuz your motherboard power socket is located at the side.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> The fan cuts through the top border of motherboard. But it's OK I guess cuz your motherboard power socket is located at the side.


Yeah what you can't see is there still is about a quarter of an inch gap where the fans are above the motherboard. I'm also using the fans in pull so if anything it helps keep the board cool. Have the 6600k over locked to 4.4ghz and the gpu over locked to 1550mhz. Runs smooth without any issues. Temps on the cpu max at 52 in normal mode instead of performance. Gpu maxes at 70


----------



## Cheaptrick

I have extra slot load drive bay cover that I made for the 250D. This is actually better than the Silverstone one which leaves a big gap on one side of the optical drive bay edge & is very flimsy. I no longer have any use for this. I'll give this to anyone as long as he/she pays for the shipping.


----------



## maximusdd

Hi modified my 250d build added r9furyx.










temps are amazing


----------



## xploda92

Ya I noticed the space restrictions after installing my asrock x99 board, the power connector gets in the way and the ps2 port blocks normal radiator installation...sooooo I have to install an offset radiator to resolve this issue and also locate the 20mm yate loon fans. The slim profile fans that have decent flow are hard to find. Yates seem to be the best option. Intersting putting this together, darn thing is nickle n diming me broke.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xploda92*
> 
> Ya I noticed the space restrictions after installing my asrock x99 board, the power connector gets in the way and the ps2 port blocks normal radiator installation...sooooo I have to install an offset radiator to resolve this issue and also locate the 20mm yate loon fans. The slim profile fans that have decent flow are hard to find. Yates seem to be the best option. Intersting putting this together, darn thing is nickle n diming me broke.


There definitely is something to be said about planning this build. With mine, since the CPU power connector was so close to the edge of the board and the clip had to be facing away from the board, I was forced to actually break off the CPU power cable clip and file it down so that I could get it on there with the fans and rad. tight fit but this thing is awesome. I love finally having a no compromises SFF build.
In regard to your fan issue, I found that the 200mm bitfenix spectre pro fit just fine with the radiator and fans installed. No drive bay though and I had to bend the tabs that hold the bay to fit it, but no permanent mods needed to be made.


----------



## awakenpan

Hey guys, recently picked up a corsair 250D and i swear i'm the only one who's not doing liquid cooling in this thread because it wouldn't fit in my budget LOL

speaking of which, how should I set up my fans if i'm doing a 100% air-cooled build? Right now I have 2 120mm fans that I don't know how to position:



Should I make both case fans exhaust, intake, or do 1 exh 1 intake? I'm not sure what the optimal set up is. I really don't want to buy 80mm fans because I'm already using 2 fan splitters to power the 140 mm intake and the 2 120 mm fans.

I tried searchign through this thread for answers but apparently i'm the lonely guy who doesn't own a liquid cooling system. then again, i suppose this forum isn't called overclockers for nothing LOL

card is r9 390, using stock 140mm fan, have 2 AF120 Led fans


----------



## superkyle1721

IMO you should use them both as exhaust since the front fan and video card will be acting as inputs.


----------



## Torvi

or buy two very small slim rads and mount them as exhaust on backside mesh and use side fans as intake as well


----------



## superkyle1721

Question: has anyone been able to fit a 200mm fan as the front intake while using the h100i gtx or h100i and cd drive? It seems if it does it will be very very tight. I want to upgrade to a quiet 200mm fan but do not want to waste my time and money if it won't fit.


----------



## Says Who

Building my myself a "z40" Based on Ford Gt40 Gulf.
More pics in build log.
Now in need off getting some Watercooling gear, thinking about dual rads etc, etc.








So fare just renders.

http://[URL=https://flic.kr/p/DgLo2U250D Custom_7 by Wydaddy, on Flickr][/URL]

https://flic.kr/p/CvyW5w250D Custom_8 by Wydaddy, on Flickr


----------



## xploda92

Damn love the theme nice job.
Just got my psu in for my build and decided to start the wiring now. 



Really took my time on trying to manage my cable management but man it's tough with this case lol. Now I must say my decision to go with the evga platinum 850 was a great choice, doesn't stick out past the motherboard at all and has plenty of power for this current build.

Parts list.

Case- Corsair 250d

Mobo- Asrock mini ITX x99

Cpu- Intel 5930k

Cooler- Ek supremacy Evo block with narrow Ilm braket.

Res/Pump- ek dual pump ddc

Gpu- Evga 980ti with Ek full titan x Block

Memory- Gskill 3000 16g

Psu- Evga 850 watt Platinum Plus

Hdd- Samsung Evo 1t and Samsung 941 512g m2 boot drive

140mm slim rad and 240 x-flow rad.

One thing I did notice was the front panel has some delamination on part of it, anyone else notice this on theirs?


----------



## xploda92

Also for your air cooled build, I would Highly recommend using some nice 80mm fans. I use bgears on my air cooled 240 air build they help keep me warm at my desk when I'm gaming lol....No but seriously they move a ton of air as exhaust and do a darn good job, just the bgear fans are loud at full speed. The Arctic 80mm I installed in my 250d should be pretty quite and well worth it.


----------



## xploda92




----------



## xploda92

load temps...higher than I expected on idel, but I had to use 90 degreee fittings and 45's and only use 1 set of fans per rad so no push pull


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xploda92*


Just curious why do you need the black things over the tubes?


----------



## xploda92

In my experience using the hose, it helps prevent collapse on bends. Keeps the hose open n flowing. Antikink coil. Works good.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trito*
> 
> Just curious why do you need the black things over the tubes?


That's an anti-kink coil. I don't think it's needed for this build.


----------



## xploda92

Mine yes. Mainly on the fwd hose but the rest not so much.


----------



## Says Who

Latest Uppdates!

Found some realy nice cables on Icemodz, gues i have to get me some.
Also need to get the Cooling Equipment aswell.

Also some more work with the stickers the Gt40 Gulf hade a lot of them.

http://[URL=https://flic.kr/p/DvTsikCorsair 250D Custom Z-40_detail by Wydaddy, on Flickr]

http://[URL=https://flic.kr/p/DtK1vCCorsair 250D Custom Z-40 by Wydaddy, on Flickr]


----------



## Torvi

nice to see the thread rocking hard


----------



## Cheaptrick

Can't wait to see the inside.


----------



## Says Who

And here we have a pick from the inside, more is coming.









I just had to trie to render with the corsair dominator platinum cause they would fit the design perfectly.
To bad i have this thing called budget and have to use my old Corsair vengance.

[Corsair 250D Custom Z-40_detail 2-2 by Wydaddy, on Flickr


----------



## CaptainZombie

Has anyone tried to get a Sapphire Fury Nitro in this case? I wonder if it would fit since it says by specs the card is 12.1" long while the entire case is 12.8" deep.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Question: has anyone been able to fit a 200mm fan as the front intake while using the h100i gtx or h100i and cd drive? It seems if it does it will be very very tight. I want to upgrade to a quiet 200mm fan but do not want to waste my time and money if it won't fit.


As far as I'm aware this can't be done. I managed to get a 200mm bitfenix spectre pro in the front while using a 240mm rad but the fan is too tall to also use the 5.25" bay. I actually ended up having to bend the tabs that the bay rests on in order to get the fan to fit. Granted that the spectre pro fans aren't the smallest 200mm fans out there, I still don't think any other fans will have better luck, especially since often times companies design the 200mm fans to fit specifically in their cases. *cough*NZXT*cough*
Hope this helps.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Says Who*
> 
> Building my myself a "z40" Based on Ford Gt40 Gulf.
> More pics in build log.
> Now in need off getting some Watercooling gear, thinking about dual rads etc, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So fare just renders.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://[URL=https://flic.kr/p/DgLo2U250D Custom_7 by Wydaddy, on Flickr][/URL]
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/CvyW5w250D Custom_8 by Wydaddy, on Flickr


Just curious but did you paint the case or did you use something like vinyl stickers? It looks really cool.


----------



## Says Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> Just curious but did you paint the case or did you use something like vinyl stickers? It looks really cool.


Thanks Jtravis, Nothing is done so far.. Everything is black and in planing/drawing mode.
I think i will paint it all in blue and then use stickers and putt som extra coating over it when the stickers are mounted.

But for now its just a Rhino 3d modell, renderd in Octane render.


----------



## awakenpan

Hey guys, after changing my 2 AF120s on the side to exhausts, I've been better temps. I thought I would get lower temps too, if i replaced the stock 140 mm fan with a 200mm CM megaflow, however, this has not been the case. If anything, my idle GPU temps have gone up 10 C while the load temps remain around the same, but my GPU fan runs a little louder.

My GPU does have the 0db thing where it turns off below 60C, and with a 140 and 2 120's, it ran around 40-50 C idle, but when I added the 200mm, it runs at 50-60 O_O

Why does this happen? I feel like with more airflow, along with the fact that the 200mm actually will deliver cool air to the GPU, it should run cooler, should it not? And even when I set my AF120s to intake, I can't feel any exhaust air coming out the rear. Why does my setup seem to passively cool horribly?

Specs btw:
CM GeminII S524 Rev 2 CPU cooler
MSI R9 390 (literally, the megaflow cleared with 1 mm of space)
2xAF120 exhaust on sides
1x200mm CM Megaflow intake on front

Kinda confused and I don't want to send my 200mm fan back, because i bought it from newegg so i would only get a partial refund, and as a student, money is already tight bleh

EDIT: I also see in many places that people suggest positive pressure not only for this case, but also in general. Why are my temperatures so bad whenever I attempt positive pressure (whenever i set the AF120's as intake with the megaflow, gpu temps increase by 3-4 degrees and a ~10%fan increase)?


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Says Who*
> 
> And here we have a pick from the inside, more is coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to trie to render with the corsair dominator platinum cause they would fit the design perfectly.
> To bad i have this thing called budget and have to use my old Corsair vengance.
> 
> [Corsair 250D Custom Z-40_detail 2-2 by Wydaddy, on Flickr


From what I read in your last post it's on planning stage so what we're seeing are Photoshopped images of the plan build. Just curious as to how you're going to accomplish this. You're water cooling this build but with the sleeve cables at the side that leaves you without any space for even a small 120 mm radiator as the front of the PSU is fully covered with a shroud. My experienced building with 250D is that it can be very trickly with cable management even when you sleeved those PSU cables in bundles.


----------



## Cannonkill

@awakenpanthe 200 mm fan probably doesn't have the same amount of static pressure to push the air to the gpu unlike the 140mm one. So switch back to that one imo


----------



## awakenpan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> @awakenpanthe 200 mm fan probably doesn't have the same amount of static pressure to push the air to the gpu unlike the 140mm one. So switch back to that one imo


Really? The 200mm fan has twice the cfm, altho i'm not still exactly sure how everything quite works.

I did realized that my CPU cooler is 130 mm tall, which pretty much is as tall as my gpu. I think that might actually be blocking the airflow in that entire area (could that be why not much air exhausts out the back? Because the CPU cooler is blocking most of the back vent? Also blocks one exhaust fan and half the gpu backplate, could also be blocking the 200mm fan from pushing air out the back). Would getting a lower CPU cooler be a solution? So far I'm eyeing the noctua NH-L9I, the 37mm height is really enticing but I don't wish to spend $40 if it won't solve anything, especially since returning the 200 mm fan would be cheaper.

I didn't really want to switch back to the 140mm fan because that makes my case negatively pressured D: but i'm not sure if what I want is possible at this point.


----------



## Says Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> From what I read in your last post it's on planning stage so what we're seeing are Photoshopped images of the plan build. Just curious as to how you're going to accomplish this. You're water cooling this build but with the sleeve cables at the side that leaves you without any space for even a small 120 mm radiator as the front of the PSU is fully covered with a shroud. My experienced building with 250D is that it can be very trickly with cable management even when you sleeved those PSU cables in bundles.


Hi and thanks for your thoughts.









Just started to test mount the parts i have, and as you said it´s realy tight.
I bought Corsair fans cause they are realy good, but if i want to use them i have make some kind of special mod on that side panel.
Maybe like a scoop like the gt40 has on the side.

I have also bought the Schyte Slip stream slim 2000 RPM With them i have like 1.5 cm between the mobo and the fan. Could work.








They are mounted on a Alphacool 240 rad.

In the bottom i will cut a hole and mount a 120mm radiator and mount the fan from the outside.

Whit this setup i have to skip the front fan and mount the res and pump on that wall.

But will se, i will do some 3d work and se how it will look with a scoop.


----------



## cornbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awakenpan*
> 
> Hey guys, after changing my 2 AF120s on the side to exhausts, I've been better temps. I thought I would get lower temps too, if i replaced the stock 140 mm fan with a 200mm CM megaflow, however, this has not been the case. If anything, my idle GPU temps have gone up 10 C while the load temps remain around the same, but my GPU fan runs a little louder.
> 
> My GPU does have the 0db thing where it turns off below 60C, and with a 140 and 2 120's, it ran around 40-50 C idle, but when I added the 200mm, it runs at 50-60 O_O
> 
> Why does this happen? I feel like with more airflow, along with the fact that the 200mm actually will deliver cool air to the GPU, it should run cooler, should it not? And even when I set my AF120s to intake, I can't feel any exhaust air coming out the rear. Why does my setup seem to passively cool horribly?
> 
> Specs btw:
> CM GeminII S524 Rev 2 CPU cooler
> MSI R9 390 (literally, the megaflow cleared with 1 mm of space)
> 2xAF120 exhaust on sides
> 1x200mm CM Megaflow intake on front
> 
> Kinda confused and I don't want to send my 200mm fan back, because i bought it from newegg so i would only get a partial refund, and as a student, money is already tight bleh
> 
> EDIT: I also see in many places that people suggest positive pressure not only for this case, but also in general. Why are my temperatures so bad whenever I attempt positive pressure (whenever i set the AF120's as intake with the megaflow, gpu temps increase by 3-4 degrees and a ~10%fan increase)?


I'm fairly certain the positive case pressure makes it harder for the gpu to get fresh air from the side. This would explain why changing the side fans to exhaust helped with temperatures. When you add in the 200mm front fan, overall case pressure goes up so it makes it harder for the gpu fan to overcome the pressure as an intake. Try lowering the speed on the 200mm front fan to neutralize the pressure and see if that affects the temperature of the gpu at all.


----------



## awakenpan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cornbean*
> 
> I'm fairly certain the positive case pressure makes it harder for the gpu to get fresh air from the side. This would explain why changing the side fans to exhaust helped with temperatures. When you add in the 200mm front fan, overall case pressure goes up so it makes it harder for the gpu fan to overcome the pressure as an intake. Try lowering the speed on the 200mm front fan to neutralize the pressure and see if that affects the temperature of the gpu at all.


omg that makes sense i'm an idiot. i was blindly following other people's suggestions to make a positive pressure setup... except they were talking about larger cases where the gpu doesn't have to directly intake air like a non-reference gpu in the 250d has to.

dammit now i got a 200mm fan that i probably shouldn't have bought... i suppose positive pressure in this case with pure air-cooling will only bring higher temps. thats somewhat disappointing

although... then why do i see so many people do a positive pressure setup with liquid cooling? won't that result in the same scenario for higher gpu temps? ahhh idk anything


----------



## cornbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awakenpan*
> 
> omg that makes sense i'm an idiot. i was blindly following other people's suggestions to make a positive pressure setup... except they were talking about larger cases where the gpu doesn't have to directly intake air like a non-reference gpu in the 250d has to.
> 
> dammit now i got a 200mm fan that i probably shouldn't have bought... i suppose positive pressure in this case with pure air-cooling will only bring higher temps. thats somewhat disappointing
> 
> although... then why do i see so many people do a positive pressure setup with liquid cooling? won't that result in the same scenario for higher gpu temps? ahhh idk anything


When you have the gpu on a waterblock, it isn't acting as an intake anymore through the side panel. You just need to focus on airflow through your rads. Also, the fans used on rads are high static pressure which can handle pushing air through a pressurized system.


----------



## awakenpan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cornbean*
> 
> When you have the gpu on a waterblock, it isn't acting as an intake anymore through the side panel. You just need to focus on airflow through your rads. Also, the fans used on rads are high static pressure which can handle pushing air through a pressurized system.


Ah I see. Wow hm, so I guess buying the 200mm fan was a bad choice for an all-air cooled build... well that sucks. I'm not even sure if I'll ever use it in the future.


----------



## Cannonkill

Could use it as a desk fan??


----------



## awakenpan

lmao, newegg basically charges me as much as the fan for return shipping... I WILL MAKE THIS PURCHASE WORTH IT

Basically, what I'm thinking is that, since on the MSI R9 390 card, hot air exhausts out the top, front, and bottom. Maybe if I oriented the 200mm fan to exhaust while the other 2 AF120s as intake, the 200mm is directly taking the hot air out of the 390... although I might need to remove the front panel. Why does it have to be solid ;_;

will report back


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awakenpan*
> 
> lmao, newegg basically charges me as much as the fan for return shipping... I WILL MAKE THIS PURCHASE WORTH IT
> 
> Basically, what I'm thinking is that, since on the MSI R9 390 card, hot air exhausts out the top, front, and bottom. Maybe if I oriented the 200mm fan to exhaust while the other 2 AF120s as intake, the 200mm is directly taking the hot air out of the 390... although I might need to remove the front panel. Why does it have to be solid ;_;
> 
> will report back


Something you may consider is simply changing the fan profile to something less aggressive and installing two 80mm fans in the rear as exhaust. Setting the two rear fans at a slightly more aggressive fan profile should even things out for you but that's more money and typically 80mm fans are loud but it is always an option to consider.


----------



## MLJS54

I'm looking to swap my sig rig into a 250D.

- Should I ditch the H100i and get another cooler?
- Which motherboard is recommended for this case? I was looking at the ASUS Impact but can't seem to find any for sale.


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> I'm looking to swap my sig rig into a 250D.
> 
> - Should I ditch the H100i and get another cooler?
> - Which motherboard is recommended for this case? I was looking at the ASUS Impact but can't seem to find any for sale.


-250D was build with AIO coolers and H100i in mind so as long as you are happy no need to ditch it.
-Any ITX motherboard should fit so it really depends on your budget and preferences.


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trito*
> 
> -250D was build with AIO coolers and H100i in mind so as long as you are happy no need to ditch it.
> -Any ITX motherboard should fit so it really depends on your budget and preferences.


Thanks, the H100i has performed well in my current rig so I am glad I don't have to find another cooler.

As far as mobos go, I can either look for a 1150 or use this opportunity to upgrade to a Skylake chip.


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Thanks, the H100i has performed well in my current rig so I am glad I don't have to find another cooler.
> 
> As far as mobos go, I can either look for a 1150 or use this opportunity to upgrade to a Skylake chip.


Than no need to change it to anything else. There are many 250D users with H100i in their rigs (can check out thread's gallery), even the first post in this thread shows it installed in the case.
Really up to you. Going from i5 4670k to 6600K wont give you that much of a difference yet you will have to get MB, RAM, CPU, a lot more money than just the MB.


----------



## ThomasDK81

Hi guys,

I've been doing a lot of planing and I would like to able to become a part of this club








Lots of good stuff in this thread and easy to get confused when it comes to what fits








But thats one of the good things about 250D, easy would be borring.

I live in Denmark, and the only available AIO 240mm Corsair CPU cooler is h100i GTX. Which doesn't fit the 250D without some kind of compromising mod.

I could air cool the CPU. Noctua's er pretty good. But I like the AIO water cooler approach.

Any suggestions?

I am planing to get a 4690K on a Z97 chipset.


----------



## Torvi

watercooling on this cpu wont do good. it's known to have big temps and silly AIO cooler is just not good enough, go either custom loop or go air.

if you plan on oc of cpu i will tell you straight, max will be 4.4ghz oc which is not great considering that stock turbo is 3.8ghz and the temps will be high, imo go for some low profile rams and nice air cooler, there are some small ones that will do good.

another note, i'd go for new chipset on your place, went with 1150 now and now im trying to sell it off to build on skylake :C

good low profile cpu cooler:
https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/raijintek-cpu-cooler-0r100004
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/raijintek-pallas-slim-cpu-cooler,review-33266.html

ps. all info about i5-4690k are brought from my personal experience and few other people who also used it.


----------



## ThomasDK81

I really don't need the newest hardware. The i5 4690K and Z97 is plenty power and unless I've missed something, the best value for the money. Thats why I landed on this outdated hardware. I can't see what skylake brings. Overclocking isn't why I choose it. Availability and value for money is the key factors.

I've seen only good things about the 4690K and nothing about it being hotter than average.
All the suggestions I've found in this thread and else were, rates AIO over air cooling anytime when its in a 250D.

I like the 250D and it has is limits and now I can't get the CPU cooler, that case was designed around.


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThomasDK81*
> 
> I really don't need the newest hardware. The i5 4690K and Z97 is plenty power and unless I've missed something, the best value for the money. Thats why I landed on this outdated hardware. I can't see what skylake brings. Overclocking isn't why I choose it. Availability and value for money is the key factors.
> 
> I've seen only good things about the 4690K and nothing about it being hotter than average.
> All the suggestions I've found in this thread and else were, rates AIO over air cooling anytime when its in a 250D.
> 
> I like the 250D and it has is limits and now I can't get the CPU cooler, that case was designed around.


For 250D I would actually recommend AIO compared to any Air Cooler or rather Custom Loop>AIO>Air. Obviously if you are on a budget custom loop is out of the question.
AIO will be more expensive than any air cooler that will fit in the case however due to it's design I would say something like H100i or something from Kraken series will perform a lot better. This case is indeed small and having a radiator on the side will help to get the warm air out.
If you have the money you could also look at Swiftech H220-X it's AIO made from custom loop parts and has far better quality and most importantly expandability thus one day you could expand and include GPU in your loop as well.
If you want to go for air cooling I would recommend you to look at Cryorig C1 however the cooler Torvi recommended seems to be quite good as well.

Anyway I hope it helps.


----------



## ThomasDK81

Thanks it sure does.

h100i GTX don't fit in the 250D, right?
So I am going to look at the Kraken series.
55mm (rad+fans) seems to be the limit, but the h100i GTX is 55mm right? Still several reports of it not fitting.
It also depends on the motherboards layout.

I looked at the Swiftech H220-X. In Denmark, its 50% more than a h100i GTX, but the quality etc. makes it interesting.


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThomasDK81*
> 
> Thanks it sure does.
> 
> h100i GTX don't fit in the 250D, right?
> So I am going to look at the Kraken series.
> 55mm (rad+fans) seems to be the limit, but the h100i GTX is 55mm right? Still several reports of it not fitting.
> It also depends on the motherboards layout.
> 
> I looked at the Swiftech H220-X. In Denmark, its 50% more than a h100i GTX, but the quality etc. makes it interesting.


There should be about 55mm of clearance but really it depends from the motherboard. Just measured the gap myself and for me it seems it is actually 57mm from my Asus Z170i Pro to the bracket but my ruler could be inaccurate as well. Worst case scenario with H100i you would have to remove bottom bracket but even than it should not be a problem. I almost went for H100i myself but decided to wait a bit and get a custom loop. So far have the fans, cpu block, etc. just need the pump/res and radiator.


----------



## superkyle1721

Ok I tried reading through much of this forum and it seems there is a split on the best fan setup. To be quite honest I do not want to remove and flip each fan to test the temps unless I have to but I'm curious on what people think are the best fan setups for the 250d. Currently I have the front 140mm fan as intake and of course the evga gtx 980 2.0 cooler as intake. My exhaust is the h100i gtx. It seemed logical this should be correct I think? Anyone have an idea of a better setup and why?

Edit: yes the h100i gtx fits in this case perfectly. I can send you a pic of you don't believe me







. You just may have to remove a screw from one of the fans to make sure it doesn't clip one of the fan pins on the motherboard but this is dependent on the type of board you get and its layout. I personally use the asrock gaming mini itx/ac and love it. One of the best boards I've ever purchased including full size atx boards.


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Ok I tried reading through much of this forum and it seems there is a split on the best fan setup. To be quite honest I do not want to remove and flip each fan to test the temps unless I have to but I'm curious on what people think are the best fan setups for the 250d. Currently I have the front 140mm fan as intake and of course the evga gtx 980 2.0 cooler as intake. My exhaust is the h100i gtx. It seemed logical this should be correct I think? Anyone have an idea of a better setup and why?
> 
> Edit: yes the h100i gtx fits in this case perfectly. I can send you a pic of you don't believe me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You just may have to remove a screw from one of the fans to make sure it doesn't clip one of the fan pins on the motherboard but this is dependent on the type of board you get and its layout. I personally use the asrock gaming mini itx/ac and love it. One of the best boards I've ever purchased including full size atx boards.


You probably have negative pressure when idle and positive when on load. I would say this is the best way to go.
My setup right now is 140mm intake, 970 G1 (3x80mm fans) intake and two SP120 pushing air out. I turned them around thinking that I might get better temperatures if they push fresh air on the CPU but actually got +3C on load (from 67-70/71)


----------



## Says Who

You can also think about replacing the 25mm thick fans on the radiator to slim fans.
Thats the way i will trie on this build, not shure how it will work but i gues i know in a month or two.









There is ore picks in my build log if anyone is interested.

And if someone have tried slim fans on a radiator and it dosen´t work, please let me know.

https://flic.kr/p/E8v2oxmobo ready by Wydaddy, on Flickr


----------



## xploda92

Used yate loon 120mm slim fans and removed them less than a week due to bearing failure and noise. Now I use bgears 120mm fans and droped temps almost 10 degrees.


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Says Who*
> 
> There is ore picks in my build log if anyone is interested.
> 
> And if someone have tried slim fans on a radiator and it dosen´t work, please let me know.


They will obviously work yet perform much worse than their 25mm counterpart. I think one guy built in 250D using Scythe slim fans. He had 240+120mm radiators tho. Check it out.


----------



## xploda92

Honestly the slims fans are something to avoid if you can. I noticed my temps creeping during gameplay to almosy 65c..now with the bgears, I average 55c with 4ghz cpu and 1304 gpu.


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xploda92*
> 
> Honestly the slims fans are something to avoid if you can. I noticed my temps creeping during gameplay to almosy 65c..now with the bgears, I average 55c with 4ghz cpu and 1304 gpu.


I would agree. At least for the 240mm rad you should go with standard fans. How many radiators do you have, only 240mm?


----------



## xploda92

240+140


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xploda92*
> 
> 240+140


Mind sharing some pictures?


----------



## xploda92




----------



## xploda92




----------



## Says Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trito*
> 
> I would agree. At least for the 240mm rad you should go with standard fans. How many radiators do you have, only 240mm?


I Will use 2 rads one 240 and one 120 mm


----------



## Ohhhhhyues

I decided to take a bit of a different approach when it came to cooling my i7-6700k. I didn't feel comfortable with the amount of pressure being put on my Corsair H100i GTX tubing and motherboard, so I opted for the H75 instead so I could mount the radiator vertically. I also didn't like having my GTX 980 Ti Hybrid radiator pulling hot air through the front of my case, so I decided to mount that to the side as well. This also allowed me to mount two Noctua Redux 80mm fans to exhaust any heat caused from my motherboard. I wish I had taken a before picture with the Corsair H100i and my GPU's radiator mounted on the front. I think this configuration made things a lot easier to access, and it is a cleaner overall look.


----------



## halpo

would this case be safe for traveling? I am concerned about the acrylic window under a bit of weight.


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> would this case be safe for traveling? I am concerned about the acrylic window under a bit of weight.


It is not really acrylic, just see through plastic so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ohhhhhyues*
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to take a bit of a different approach when it came to cooling my i7-6700k. I didn't feel comfortable with the amount of pressure being put on my Corsair H100i GTX tubing and motherboard, so I opted for the H75 instead so I could mount the radiator vertically. I also didn't like having my GTX 980 Ti Hybrid radiator pulling hot air through the front of my case, so I decided to mount that to the side as well. This also allowed me to mount two Noctua Redux 80mm fans to exhaust any heat caused from my motherboard. I wish I had taken a before picture with the Corsair H100i and my GPU's radiator mounted on the front. I think this configuration made things a lot easier to access, and it is a cleaner overall look.


I like the way you did with the CPU cooler tube.


----------



## Trito

Hey guys.
So the good news are that today I got my Black Ice Nemesis Xflow. Bad news is that it does not fit quite as I was hoping. The thing is that when I put it in with my SP120 fans there is so little room between the fans and MB that I am unable to connect 8 pin CPU connector. Only way to connect it is when I remove bottom bracket. It seems that the connectors latch is pushing against the fan. So there are two ways to deal with this - I can cut off the connectors latch or I can run the radiator without bottom bracket. What do you guys think I should do? Any ideas?

E: Another problem is that I had to remove bottom screws for one of the fans as they were quite round and interfered with MB but I can get ones that are flat and it should be ok.

E2: Cut off the latches for the CPU power connector and was able to install the radiator correctly.









Sorry for potato photos


----------



## Protoe

Good to see your issue resolved. I wonder how wobbly these radiators really are without the bottom bracket.


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Protoe*
> 
> Good to see your issue resolved. I wonder how wobbly these radiators really are without the bottom bracket.


It is pressed against the right panel so it is reasonably secure but still has some give. One of the reasons I'm going with flexible tubing is because I plan to transport it once in a while. Lets just say that without bottom bracket wouldn't feel comfortable to do so.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trito*
> 
> Hey guys.
> So the good news are that today I got my Black Ice Nemesis Xflow. Bad news is that it does not fit quite as I was hoping. The thing is that when I put it in with my SP120 fans there is so little room between the fans and MB that I am unable to connect 8 pin CPU connector. Only way to connect it is when I remove bottom bracket. It seems that the connectors latch is pushing against the fan. So there are two ways to deal with this - I can cut off the connectors latch or I can run the radiator without bottom bracket. What do you guys think I should do? Any ideas?
> 
> E: Another problem is that I had to remove bottom screws for one of the fans as they were quite round and interfered with MB but I can get ones that are flat and it should be ok.
> 
> E2: Cut off the latches for the CPU power connector and was able to install the radiator correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for potato photos


Try doing a Pull fan set up.


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Try doing a full fan set up.


Sorry. What do you mean by that?


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trito*
> 
> Sorry. What do you mean by that?


I mean pull set up.


----------



## t1337dude

Does anyone know what cooler I should get if I'm looking for the best balance between noise and cooling? From my experience with Corsair, their AIO's are too noisy for my preference. I'm down for air or liquid. I just need something that will fit, as that seems to be the biggest challenge. I have an i-6600k that I'd like to OC too if possible.

I'm considering the H220-X, but I've heard mixed opinions on how it fits... so I would need some assistance.

I heard it might not work with RAM with large heat spreaders or mobo's with large heatsinks. Do you think it could fit with this RAM and mobo? I'm afraid to order everything and find out it doesn't fit and be stuck without a heatsink.


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> I mean pull set up.


Well I fixed the problem by cutting of the latch that holds the connector. However, I think I will switch fans around to the outer side thus will have positive air pressure and radiator between fans and MB. This should provide better cooling with cool air going through the radiator and on to MB heatsinks. No?


----------



## cornbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Does anyone know what cooler I should get if I'm looking for the best balance between noise and cooling? From my experience with Corsair, their AIO's are too noisy for my preference. I'm down for air or liquid. I just need something that will fit, as that seems to be the biggest challenge. I have an i-6600k that I'd like to OC too if possible.
> 
> I'm considering the H220-X, but I've heard mixed opinions on how it fits... so I would need some assistance.
> 
> I heard it might not work with RAM with large heat spreaders or mobo's with large heatsinks. Do you think it could fit with this RAM and mobo? I'm afraid to order everything and find out it doesn't fit and be stuck without a heatsink.


Check out the photos in my profile. You should have no problems fitting a H220-X in your build. I started off with just the H220-X on the cpu, then expanded to gpu, then expanded to second rad(184mm). All with a 200mm fan on the front as well. It fits nicely in the 250D.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cornbean*
> 
> Check out the photos in my profile. You should have no problems fitting a H220-X in your build. I started off with just the H220-X on the cpu, then expanded to gpu, then expanded to second rad(184mm). All with a 200mm fan on the front as well. It fits nicely in the 250D.


Thanks, that gives me more confidence.

Do you think I could have decent positive pressure and case airflow using a 200mm intake (Cooler Master MegaFlow) and the H220-X2 being the out-take?

From my experience with my H240-X in my Corsair 450D, after out-fitting my H240-X with after-market Noctua fans, I never really find myself needing to run my NF-A14 3000RPM fans above 24%, which is about 38 CFM per fan. So if my 140mm fans aren't exhausting over 80 CFM, there's no way 2x 120mm fans will be exhausting over 80 CFM - and the Megaflow appears to have a rating of 110 CFM.

The only thing that might throw the airflow balance off is the videocard - where if I'm using a blower-type cooler then I'll be exhausting probably around ~25 CFM extra under load. Is it necessary to use blower-type card with this case? (Edit: I didn't realize until now the card was pulling air from outside the case until now).

I would just throw 2 extra 80mm fans on the back but it doesn't appear to be filtered and I want this case to be low maintenance. If the 200mm fan really pushes 110 CFM CFM then I think I could make the air-flow work without that extra fans.


----------



## cornbean

You should be fine with just the 200mm as intake and exhaust with the 120mm's on the rad. I had my setup with an even inflow vs outflow when I had just the cpu on loop and it worked great. That way I could keep the 200mm at a lower speed to keep quiet.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cornbean*
> 
> You should be fine with just the 200mm as intake and exhaust with the 120mm's on the rad. I had my setup with an even inflow vs outflow when I had just the cpu on loop and it worked great. That way I could keep the 200mm at a lower speed to keep quiet.


Great. Pulled the trigger on the case.

I'm a little sad I couldn't find a cool case that would blend more would the home theater and fit into the entertainment center, but fortunately this case is small enough that I think I could easily tuck it behind one of my bookshelf speaker stands and make it work. The other cases really seem to sacrifice too much in terms of cooling and gaming capability. This case appears to strike a very mean balance between the two.

But who knows. It's a pretty big case for ITX. Maybe that will turn me off once I start seeing it in person.


----------



## Trito

Have had a 250D build for a while now but I'm in process of building my first loop. Some progress:


----------



## BrawndoQC

So I had a spare G1 Gaming 980Ti that was laying around since I replaced my main build with EVGA Hybrids.

I've been wanting to build a Mini-ATX build for a while. I'm going to try to cram the G1 and an H100i in that 250d. I saw a guy who was able to fit the G1 in some reviews on Amazon. The card is huge.

All parts currently in the mail.

Specs:
Case: Corsair 250D
CPU: i7 6700K
Cooler: Corsair H100i
Mobo: Gigabyte LGA1151 Intel Z170 Mini-ITX DDR4 GA-Z170N-Gaming 5
Mem: 2 x 8GB Kingston Hyper Fury X 2666
PSU: EVGA SuperNova 850 Gold with Black individually sleeved cables (I know 850 is overkill, but had that as a spare part as well already)
GPU: Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980 Ti
OS/Programs Drive: M.2 NVMe Samsung 950 Pro 512 GB
Storage Drive: Samsung 850 Evo 1TB

Wish me luck haha, I can already foresee problems and I don't even have the parts yet. Getting the butterflies in the stomach already can't wait.


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrawndoQC*
> 
> So I had a spare G1 Gaming 980Ti that was laying around since I replaced my main build with EVGA Hybrids.
> 
> I've been wanting to build a Mini-ATX build for a while. I'm going to try to cram the G1 and an H100i in that 250d. I saw a guy who was able to fit the G1 in some reviews on Amazon. The card is huge.
> 
> All parts currently in the mail.
> 
> Specs:
> Case: Corsair 250D
> CPU: i7 6700K
> Cooler: Corsair H100i
> Mobo: Gigabyte LGA1151 Intel Z170 Mini-ITX DDR4 GA-Z170N-Gaming 5
> Mem: 2 x 8GB Kingston Hyper Fury X 2666
> PSU: EVGA SuperNova 850 Gold with Black individually sleeved cables (I know 850 is overkill, but had that as a spare part as well already)
> GPU: Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980 Ti
> OS/Programs Drive: M.2 NVMe Samsung 950 Pro 512 GB
> Storage Drive: Samsung 850 Evo 1TB
> 
> Wish me luck haha, I can already foresee problems and I don't even have the parts yet. Getting the butterflies in the stomach already can't wait.


I got the GTX 970 G1 (same length) and it is quite the hassle to get it in the case as I have to remove ram sticks and twist it, but it is doable.


----------



## TRIIDENT

My Corsair Obsidian 250D Rig:

CPU: Intel Core i7 6700 3,4GHz
SSD/OS: Samsung 850 EVO Series 500GB
STORAGE: 1x 3TB HDD
COOLING: Corsair H100i GTX, 1x 140mm + 2x80mm
RIG: Corsair Obsidian 250D
MAINBOARD: Gigabyte GA-H170N-WIFI
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX970 GAMING
MEMORY: Crucial Ballistix 16GB DDR4 2x8 2400MH

Some pictures of the rig, i have done my best regards to cable management but some cables are so long and i dont want to take the journey to shorten the cables that are possible to shorten.[IMG

So i have just shoved the excess cable into the tray where the HDD/SSD is going.

I did not want to mount DVD-rom in this since it destroyed the clean outside look of this. I have a external USB DVD-rom if i need to use. But all is digital now so not much need for an internal one.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRIIDENT*
> 
> My Corsair Obsidian 250D Rig:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7 6700 3,4GHz
> SSD/OS: Samsung 850 EVO Series 500GB
> STORAGE: 1x 3TB HDD
> COOLING: Corsair H100i GTX, 1x 140mm + 2x80mm
> RIG: Corsair Obsidian 250D
> MAINBOARD: Gigabyte GA-H170N-WIFI
> GPU: MSI GeForce GTX970 GAMING
> MEMORY: Crucial Ballistix 16GB DDR4 2x8 2400MH
> 
> Some pictures of the rig, i have done my best regards to cable management but some cables are so long and i dont want to take the journey to shorten the cables that are possible to shorten.
> So i have just shoved the excess cable into the tray where the HDD/SSD is going.
> 
> I did not want to mount DVD-rom in this since it destroyed the clean outside look of this. I have a external USB DVD-rom if i need to use. But all is digital now so not much need for an internal one.


Nice & clean set up.


----------



## slikvik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrRobot*
> 
> The Noctua NH-U9S is a great CPU cooler, very quite, barely audible, and my load temps are around 26°C - 37°C (depending on the room temp). It's one of a small bunch of Noctua coolers than actually fit into the 250d. I think the max clearance is 140mm and the U9S comes in at 125mm.


Interested to know if you had to make any mods or changes to get the Noctua to fit? This is the exact case/cooler combo I was going to go for but the Cosair site says max cooler height is 95mm in the 250D. Why would they limit the specs of their own case when it appears from the photos to fit a 125mm heaksink quite nicely?


----------



## MrRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slikvik*
> 
> Interested to know if you had to make any mods or changes to get the Noctua to fit? This is the exact case/cooler combo I was going to go for but the Cosair site says max cooler height is 95mm in the 250D. Why would they limit the specs of their own case when it appears from the photos to fit a 125mm heaksink quite nicely?


Fits fine, I think the max clearance is 135mm/140mm from what I remember. I didn't need to make any modifications or adjustments to fit it inside the 250D.


----------



## Cysquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slikvik*
> 
> Interested to know if you had to make any mods or changes to get the Noctua to fit? This is the exact case/cooler combo I was going to go for but the Cosair site says max cooler height is 95mm in the 250D. Why would they limit the specs of their own case when it appears from the photos to fit a 125mm heaksink quite nicely?


its a perfect fit


----------



## t1337dude

So my 250D is almost finished. And it's quite the doozy. With the H220 X2, it fits together like a jigsaw puzzle. When it comes to switching out the fans on the H22, I'm going to have to take everything apart to make that happen. I haven't attempted any wire management yet, but fitting the 200m fan so far is looking like an extremely close call. Before wiring up the PSU it was already barely fitting in. My SSD comes in the mail today so I'll see if I can throw it together and squeeze in the fan. My case already feels so packed it's comical. It doesn't help that I'm reusing an old ATI 5850 where the VGA plugs are at the end of the card instead of the side. Ugh


----------



## ReptarAPS

In a few weeks I will receive HTC vive, therefor I need a new PC. The main use will be gaming, game developing, animation rendering. Why mini-itx? Because they are mobile and good looking!

Tell me what you think of it. Any help is appreciated! Thanks!

Asus Z170I Pro Gaming

Lepa watercooling AquaChanger 240

Corsair Obsidian 250D

Lepa - PSU MaxGold GM800

Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 Ti Hybrid

Intel Core i7-6700K

Samsung 500Go SSD 2.5" 850 EVO

G.skill - Ripjaws V Series 32 Go 2 x 16 Go DDR4 - 3200 MHz

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/9BhYyc

I'm still hesitating between the asus or the msi motherboard of the same model. Anyone have experiences to share with any of those motherboards?


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReptarAPS*
> 
> In a few weeks I will receive HTC vive, therefor I need a new PC. The main use will be gaming, game developing, animation rendering. Why mini-itx? Because they are mobile and good looking!
> 
> Tell me what you think of it. Any help is appreciated! Thanks!
> 
> Asus Z170I Pro Gaming
> 
> Lepa watercooling AquaChanger 240
> 
> Corsair Obsidian 250D
> 
> Lepa - PSU MaxGold GM800
> 
> Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 Ti Hybrid
> 
> Intel Core i7-6700K
> 
> Samsung 500Go SSD 2.5" 850 EVO
> 
> G.skill - Ripjaws V Series 32 Go 2 x 16 Go DDR4 - 3200 MHz
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/9BhYyc
> 
> I'm still hesitating between the asus or the msi motherboard of the same model. Anyone have experiences to share with any of those motherboards?


Well I had to choose between them two as well. I went with Asus one because I wanted to eventually get M.2 Samsung 950 SSD (does not fit in MSI mb) and I trust Asus more than MSI in terms of quality. However, since I have never used MSI Z170i I can't say much in comparison between the two.


----------



## ReptarAPS

What do you think of my future fan installation? (Evga hybrid watercooling) (http://pcpartpicker.com/p/9BhYyc)
http://imgur.com/Gdro1hL


----------



## Marcocdi

Hi guys!

Here is my 250D









































































*Case*
*Corsair Obsidian 250D
* I5 4670k 4.6Ghz 1.22v
* Alphacool Eisberg 240
* MSI GTX970 Gaming 1536Mhz; 4008Mhz
* Asus Maximus Impact VI
*8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum CL9 2133Mhz 1.6v
*SSD Samsung 850 Evo 500Gb
*1,5T WD Caviar Black 64MB
*Corsair AX750 Gold

*Out*
*LG 55LB671V
*Logitech Wireless G930

*In*
*Logitech Dinovo Edge
*Logitech G602
*Logitech Cordless RumblePad 2

*Modding*
Decides to apply 2 Mods on the case:
- Increasing the window - cut out the panel and arranged after an acrylic with 245x240x3mm pasting inside with industrial glue.

Creating a midplate - made in sheet aluminum 2 mm and then cut out two holes to put the rubber to pass the cables. I screwed it into two points on the side of the GPU as the other rests on the flap of the removable support of the fan's side.


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcocdi*
> 
> *Modding*
> Decides to apply 2 Mods on the case:
> - Increasing the window - cut out the panel and arranged after an acrylic with 245x240x3mm pasting inside with industrial glue.
> 
> Creating a midplate - made in sheet aluminum 2 mm and then cut out two holes to put the rubber to pass the cables. I screwed it into two points on the side of the GPU as the other rests on the flap of the removable support of the fan's side.


I really like the mod you did for the midplate. Might have to try something similar


----------



## Marcocdi

Thanks Trito
Here the midplate...


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcocdi*
> 
> Thanks Trito
> Here the midplate...


Nice.


----------



## JDAZ28

About to pull the trigger on this lot for a new HTPC/4K gaming rig

Obsidian 250D
ASUS Z170i pro gaming
i5 6600K
650W Supernova G2
2x8GB DDR4 Vengeance LPX PC4-25600 (3200)
H100i v2
2xNF-F12 PWM (to replace stock fans on H100i V2)
1xNF-A14 PWM (front)
2xNF-A8 PWM (exhaust)

Holding off on video card until next gen

Any thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## Protoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JDAZ28*
> 
> Any thoughts/suggestions?


Gonna need a fan splitter cable for the two 80mm fans since there's not enough fan headers on this board.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcocdi*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Here is my 250D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Case*
> *Corsair Obsidian 250D
> * I5 4670k 4.6Ghz 1.22v
> * Alphacool Eisberg 240
> * MSI GTX970 Gaming 1536Mhz; 4008Mhz
> * Asus Maximus Impact VI
> *8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum CL9 2133Mhz 1.6v
> *SSD Samsung 850 Evo 500Gb
> *1,5T WD Caviar Black 64MB
> *Corsair AX750 Gold
> 
> *Out*
> *LG 55LB671V
> *Logitech Wireless G930
> 
> *In*
> *Logitech Dinovo Edge
> *Logitech G602
> *Logitech Cordless RumblePad 2
> 
> *Modding*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decides to apply 2 Mods on the case:
> - Increasing the window - cut out the panel and arranged after an acrylic with 245x240x3mm pasting inside with industrial glue.
> 
> Creating a midplate - made in sheet aluminum 2 mm and then cut out two holes to put the rubber to pass the cables. I screwed it into two points on the side of the GPU as the other rests on the flap of the removable support of the fan's side.


That's a nice looking build









Yeah, I like the custom midplate too


----------



## JDAZ28

Can anyone tell me which way up 2 install my PSU?

I've ordered an EVGA 650W G2 & in one review it said don't install it upside down as it has no OTP

I've read something else though that said all EVGA PSUs have OTP


----------



## Cysquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcocdi*
> 
> Thanks Trito
> Here the midplate...


Would you be willing to share dimensions of the midplate? I would love to have one!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JDAZ28*
> 
> Can anyone tell me which way up 2 install my PSU?
> 
> I've ordered an EVGA 650W G2 & in one review it said don't install it upside down as it has no OTP
> 
> I've read something else though that said all EVGA PSUs have OTP


Install it upside down, otherwise you're pulling air from the back of the cpu socket, you want fresh air from outside the case.


----------



## t1337dude

Finished my build a week back. Still ironing out a few things, but the case has been a pleasure to work with. Thrilled that I could fit the H220-X2 in. The old dusty HD 5850 is placeholder 'til Pascal.





Fits in perfectly right behind the speaker.


----------



## dimmanramone

Hi,

I posted in the corsair forums but I thought that is a good idea to take my chances here too and hopefully find someone that has a similar build with mine.

Here is what I posted in Corsair forums:

"Instead of opening a new thread I'm hijacking this one instead.

I just finished my new system. I'm using an Asus Z170 pro gaming and my old H100i that I actually RMA'd this week because the leds are not functioning anymore. I talked with Corsair and they just have the v2 of h100i, so if I send back my old one the replacement will be a v2.

I read everyone has problem fitting the H100i GTX and the H100i v2 in the 250d.

Some have removed the lower bracket and mounted it with the hoses in the front of the case. Other are using slimmer fans etc.

I started wondering if it is a good idea to send my old H100i back to Corsair.

And now it is coming a storm of questions







(sorry about that)

Is there anyone that actually managed to fit the GTX or the v2 in the 250d using an Asus Z170 pro gaming and have the hoses at the back of the case?

If I chage the 140mm fan with a 120mm in the front will I be able to fit the H100i with the hoses in the front and still have an intake 120mm fan?

The ones that are using H100i GTX, v1 and v2 do you have your fans as intake or exhaust?

Anyone that is using 80mm fans? I'm between the Noctua NF-R8 and the Noiseblocker Multiframe (PWM both of them).

One more thing that I noticed with the v2 of H100i is that you cannot connect more that 2 fans on it, on the v1 I was able to connect up to 4. This is a problem if I decide to use the v2 of H100i because there are not enough fan headers in the motherboard to connect the rest of the fans. Asus Z170 gaming pro has 1 cpu fan header and 2 sys fan headers. So if I want 1 fan in the front and 2 at the back of the case it seems that I have to use a fan splitter. Is it safe to use a fan splitter on the fan header?

There is always the solution to go with the Maximus VIII Impact that seems to have less problems with the GTX and v2 but then I cannot use my m.2 disk.

And one last question if anyone remounted the v1 with arctic cooling mx4? I cannot find shin etsu in sweden and I had to go with something else, but it doesn't seem to work so well, my temps in almost idle state is around 40 degrees."

Thanks in advance for all the answers and help

/dimmanramone


----------



## Halciet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimmanramone*
> 
> Anyone that is using 80mm fans? I'm between the Noctua NF-R8 and the Noiseblocker Multiframe (PWM both of them).


I am using the Noctua's, along with an H100i and a 200mm front fan - however, with this set-up I had to put the 80mm fans on the EXTERIOR of the case. To facilitate this, I cut out the rear grill and put rubber edging around the hole to tidy it up. The cords for the 80mm fans run through a hole trimmed in the hard drive cage grill. Has worked great for me thus far


----------



## dimmanramone

I decided finally to proceed with the RMA for my H100i and see if I manage to fit the replacement (It should be an h100i v2) in the case. I was even thinking to test to drill some holes for screws to move the radiator a bit to the front and try to have the pipes between the ports and the cpu header, if it is doable, else I will return the 250d and go for an air 240. It looks like a good case with good airflow and the dimensions are quite similar to 250d even if the 250d looks better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halciet*
> 
> I am using the Noctua's, along with an H100i and a 200mm front fan - however, with this set-up I had to put the 80mm fans on the EXTERIOR of the case. To facilitate this, I cut out the rear grill and put rubber edging around the hole to tidy it up. The cords for the 80mm fans run through a hole trimmed in the hard drive cage grill. Has worked great for me thus far


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Does anyone know if there is a mini ATX motherboard in existence for the 2500k that allows overclocking (P67/Z68)? The only board I can find is the ASUS P8H61-I, but that's an H61 which can't overclock. I was really hoping to build a 250d for my 2500k setup, but it looks like it may not be possible


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnEMoReTrY*
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a mini ATX motherboard in existence for the 2500k that allows overclocking (P67/Z68)? The only board I can find is the ASUS P8H61-I, but that's an H61 which can't overclock. I was really hoping to build a 250d for my 2500k setup, but it looks like it may not be possible


Just search for a Z77 Mini ITX Motherboard.

Here's one from Amazon.

They are getting harder to find, as they've been discontinued, but they are out there. Z68 might be even harder. Could try your luck with a used board from eBay.


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> Just search for a Z77 Mini ITX Motherboard.
> 
> Here's one from Amazon.
> 
> They are getting harder to find, as they've been discontinued, but they are out there. Z68 might be even harder. Could try your luck with a used board from eBay.


This is great, thanks! I wasn't aware that there was a newer chipset than Z68 for the 2500k.


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnEMoReTrY*
> 
> This is great, thanks! I wasn't aware that there was a newer chipset than Z68 for the 2500k.


Even better news. The Z77 is compatible with 3rd Gen Intel Core processors as well. just in case you want to upgrade that i5 2500K to an i7 3770K in the future.


----------



## t1337dude

Well fellas, I'm facing a dilemma. When installing my Swiftech H220-X2, I ran into a hiccup. Unlike the Swiftech H240-X, which I also own, the H220-X2 requires a precision screwdriver to adjust or remove the bundled fans on the radiator. Never having required a precision screwdriver in my life, I was stumped and a little frustrated. Mostly because I was unable to switch out the fans without a special tool, but little did I realize that I didn't just need the precision screwdriver to remove the fans, but I'd also need it to orient them just so I can get the commonly used "pull-push" air configuration.

I was actually so annoyed by this that this whole time I didn't even realize I own a precision screwdriver which does the job (probably because I've never had to use it before). So here I am, stuck with my all in-takes and no outtake. To pull the radiator back out and switch the fans to exhaust, I would need to unmount the CPU block, unplug the mobo, unplug my 200m fan in the way, and then spend a lot of time getting the cable management back to where I had it. Basically, it will take away one of my afternoons or evenings just to re-orient the fans.

So the dilemma I guess, is if I just shouldn't bother at this point. My temperatures seem fine when gaming, just not optimal perhaps. From my few gaming sessions I haven't observed the CPU going over 60 Celsius, but I'm not sure if this is something that might become a problem over time.

ASCII Top-down view of my Corsair 250D

(back of my case)
______________________
| .............................. |
| GPU......................... |
| Intake.......................|
| ...............................|
| ...............................| 120mm x 2 intake
| ...............................|
| ...............................|
200m intake

(front of my case)

I can imagine it might accumulate dust faster (despite the filters), but is there any reason I should bother switching my fans now around instead of a month or two later? I just put this dang rig together a couple weeks ago, so taking it apart and putting it together again doesn't sound appealing at all.

I have a tendency to waste time on things that might not be absolutely necessary, so I can't really figure out what I should do. Will the 200m fan do just fine pushing the hot air out of the back of the case? Or is this fan setup really going to take a hit on my GPU/CPU/HDD/SSD temperatures?


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Well fellas, I'm facing a dilemma...Will the 200m fan do just fine pushing the hot air out of the back of the case? Or is this fan setup really going to take a hit on my GPU/CPU/HDD/SSD temperatures?


I had a very similar setup for awhile before I added an H90 to my GPU. Never had a problem with temperatures. They weren't the best, but I can't see going through all the trouble for a few degree points unless that's your thing. I'd say leave it. Next time you decide to do some maintenance you might bother changing some things around but you might just find find it's worth it to have such a dust free case. I know I enjoyed cleaning less often.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> I had a very similar setup for awhile before I added an H90 to my GPU. Never had a problem with temperatures. They weren't the best, but I can't see going through all the trouble for a few degree points unless that's your thing. I'd say leave it. Next time you decide to do some maintenance you might bother changing some things around but you might just find find it's worth it to have such a dust free case. I know I enjoyed cleaning less often.


Good point.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Good point.


It's driving me crazy. I have to do it.

EDIT: I did it. Was a lot less painful than I thought.

Either my memory of the build is fuzzy or I was doing something extraordinarily wrong the first time because I didn't have to take my mobo out to pull out and modify the H220-X2 like I initially thought. In fact, there's plenty of room for the cooler to go in and out. My only guess is that first time when I was having difficulty fitting it in, I must've still had the optical drive bay or something obstructing the cooler. I can't imagine that I did most of my install first time around with that bay in though... I could've sworn I took it out right away...

So yea...I take back what I said about the Swiftech H220-X2 barely fitting in. If anyone wants very decent water cooling in a small case, it's actually a really good fit. Temperatures don't go above 55C when overclocked to 4.6, so I'm impressed.


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Anyone know if you have to remove the drive cage to fit an R9 290 Tri-X? I have a traditional 1.5TB hard drive, and am hoping to be able to fit in.


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnEMoReTrY*
> 
> Anyone know if you have to remove the drive cage to fit an R9 290 Tri-X? I have a traditional 1.5TB hard drive, and am hoping to be able to fit in.


The HDD tray is under the Motherboard. It holds two 2.5" and one 3.5" drives and is nowhere near the video card. The 5.25" tray may interfere but only if you plan on using an optical drive. You should be fine with a standard HDD.


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> The HDD tray is under the Motherboard. It holds two 2.5" and one 3.5" drives and is nowhere near the video card. The 5.25" tray may interfere but only if you plan on using an optical drive. You should be fine with a standard HDD.


Nice, I was hoping this was the case, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Wigsta78

Hi, first time poster. Been lurking here for a while as I start to build my first rig in 15 years!

I have already bought the 250D case and I have also bought the H100i V2, but recently cancelled the order of the motherboard Gigabyte GA-Z170N-WIFI due to reading too many issues with CPU throttling. It was the only motherboard I had confirmed that would fit the H100V2 as long as the bottom bracket was taken off.

So now I'm thinking of getting the Asus Z170I PRO GAMING board. I've searched here a few times but didn't come up with much, but does anyone know if I can fit both the H100i V2 and this board using the stock fans? Or does anyone know if the H100i V2 traditionally fits with a particular board?

Thanks.


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wigsta78*
> 
> Hi, first time poster. Been lurking here for a while as I start to build my first rig in 15 years!
> 
> I have already bought the 250D case and I have also bought the H100i V2, but recently cancelled the order of the motherboard Gigabyte GA-Z170N-WIFI due to reading too many issues with CPU throttling. It was the only motherboard I had confirmed that would fit the H100V2 as long as the bottom bracket was taken off.
> 
> So now I'm thinking of getting the Asus Z170I PRO GAMING board. I've searched here a few times but didn't come up with much, but does anyone know if I can fit both the H100i V2 and this board using the stock fans? Or does anyone know if the H100i V2 traditionally fits with a particular board?
> 
> Thanks.


I've seen it done with the Asus Maximus VIII Impact if it's worth the extra $50 to you. See post #12 in this thread. The Z170I doesn't have the VRM daughterboard to contend with but that 8-pin CPU power placement is unfortunate and may cause issues with the hose routing.


----------



## Wigsta78

Thanks.

I did consider that board but being in the UK means its nearly twice the price. A price I'd like to avoid if I can.

Does the tubing come out right above the PS/2 & USB block or more closer to the CPU power? If the bottom tube can come out between them both, it should be fine.

EDIT - I'm happy to take out the bottom bracket to make the extra room too. I'm wondering if I'm still going to run into fitment issues even with that off.


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wigsta78*
> 
> ...
> 
> Does the tubing come out right above the PS/2 & USB block or more closer to the CPU power? If the bottom tube can come out between them both, it should be fine.


The tubing will come out right behind the PS/2 and USB block. Almost down against the board itself. It looks like you may have room on that board but the 8-pin and those fan headers will be a pain to work around. But then building ITX systems like this is always a pain. I'd say go for it.


----------



## SundayGamer

Have a Corsair 250D build too (still in progress).

*Current spec:*

Motherboard: MSI Z87I AC
CPU: i7 4790
RAM: 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400Mhz
GPU: EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid
PSU: Corsair RM550

*Cooling:*
Noctua NH-L9i on CPU
Noctua NF-S12A side exhaust
Noctua NF-A15 front intake

Some pics from the building process:







Problems I'd like to solve:

First problem: GPU radiator fan is a way too loud, I already got Noctua NF-F12 for replacement, but problem is that fan connector which comes from GPU is only 2pin (3pin size), *A*- I can't actually fit the 4pin connector there; even if I'd physically adjust to fit that 4pin connector, fan will run at it's max rpms all the time since there are no any control for it. And *B*- my mothreboard has only 1 case fan connector, which is already split for two fans I got for intake/exhaust, so I can't really add anything else, unless I add one more splitter to a splitter...







Ordered connector adapters for PSU, but they're also 2pin only and fans spin at max rpms all the time...

Second problem: I had to send my GPU back as it was faulty, now I'm thinking, maybe I can simply go for other option instead of EVGA Hybrid, the coolest air cooled card seemes to be Asus Matrix which is slightly wider than 2 slot card, so, if anyone got it, does it fit in this case? Googled a bit and couldn't find a proper proof for this, seems nobody's so crazy to put that card into 250D









Any help will be appreciated, I wanna finish my build finally, it's been "under construction" for far too long already


----------



## Protoe

Perhaps an NZXT Grid+ V2 would help since it'll allow you to control your fans based on CPU _and_ GPU temp. That way you can eliminate the Noctua Low-Noise Adaptors and help clean up your overall cable management.


----------



## Rebellion88

Has anyone installed a AMD 390X in this case fairly easily?


----------



## SundayGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Protoe*
> 
> Perhaps an NZXT Grid+ V2 would help since


Thanks, actually didn't realize I can install fan controller in my case, thinking about something with touch panel on the front.


----------



## whitesedan

I just completed down sizing my PC and it was such a pain to cram everything inside this SFF case. Changed my M.2 Intel SSD 240GB to an Intel 2.5" 240GB SSD, 4 x 320GB RAID 10 to 2 x 2TB 2.5" Samsung spinners, and used the rest of my parts from the decommission rig.

Hopefully this will be my 3rd and final change since November 2015.

Don't mind the dust and wiring, its the best I could do, I was getting tired from cramming wires, zip-tying cables, routing, and making sure everything is tucked and doesn't obstruct the airflow much. I'll clean up the wiring a bit more and dust it out when i get 2 more fans for the rear exhaust.

Enjoy the pictures!

Edit: New photos with a few changes.


----------



## Le Strange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitesedan*


I like how your drive also has that brushed aluminum look


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Alright guys, need your help in the worst way









I got a 250D, with a H100i v2, and a GIGABYTE G1 Gaming GA-Z170N-Gaming 5 motherboard (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128846&cm_re=gigabyte_mini_itx_1151-_-13-128-846-_-Product) and have run into a few issues:

The H100i v2 does not fit, if I have the tubes on the front side, they are blocked by the front intake fan, if I have the tubes on the rear side, the wifi block on my motherboard blocks it. Is there a different motherboard you'd recommend that wouldn't have this problem, or a front intake fan thats slim enough that wouldn't have this problem?
The fans that came with the H100i v2 are too thick, they wont fit as my motherboard blocks them. Can anyone recommend a good slim 120mm fan?
I can't imagine I'm the first person to have these issues, but for some reason I'm not finding any information about it. Thanks for your help, you guys are legit awesome


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Just ordered two of these http://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-Sleeve-Bearing-Cooling-RASF-141213/dp/B00T9D680U?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00 which should solve #2, anyone have any idea on #1? I'm thinking worst case scenario I could probably go with a 120mm fan in the front, which might give me enough clearance for the H100i tubes.


----------



## xeepsn

Hi, did you tried to use the other set of mounting holes on the side of the case. There are two sets.


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Whaaaaaaaaaaat? Mounting holes for what, the motherboard? Where do I find the other set?


----------



## whitesedan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnEMoReTrY*
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaaaat? Mounting holes for what, the motherboard? Where do I find the other set?


On the upper and lower bracket where you mount your radiator, it has 2 sets of holes for screws. Look again and you'll see it.


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitesedan*
> 
> On the upper and lower bracket where you mount your radiator, it has 2 sets of holes for screws. Look again and you'll see it.


Wow, I did not, I will give this a try today.


----------



## xeepsn

Let us know, when it is done.


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Nm...


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnEMoReTrY*
> 
> Nm...


Six one way, half a dozen the other. Use whatever you think looks/functions best for your install. There is ZERO performance difference.


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Put the finishing touches on my new 250D build, reused some parts from my 650D build. This thread was a great resource in getting this put together. Specs include:

- Intel 6700k
- Corsair H100i v2
- Gigabyte GA-Z170N-Gaming 5
- 16GB G.Skill DDR4 3200MHz
- Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X
- 128GB Crucial M4 SSD
- 1.5TB Western Digital Black HDD
- Corsair AX860 PSU
- Corsair 250D Case





Sorry for the quality, taken with a Nexus 5.


----------



## TheMadWeasel

Hi!

I build a system in the 250D (quite obvious I guess) and I'm really happy and proud about it.

It is currently rocking an I5 6400, 8GB DDR4 "el cheapo" corsair standard ram (cheapest DDR4 kit that my motherboard would support), Gigabyte H170N WIFI and a MSI GTX 960 2GB (overclock to 190 on the core and 500 on the memory - stable in BF4 with temps hovering around 69 degrees).

I invested in quite an expensive cpu cooler, the Noctua NH-L12 (https://www.google.be/search?q=noctua+nh+l12&espv=2&biw=1920&bih=979&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiky4ug1frMAhXlCMAKHQvWDi4Q_AUIBigB#imgrc=EzuIFw_0OU6slM%3A), a top down cooler.

My question: if I were to remove the 250D window panel and replace it with a dustfilter (or something of that sort), would it improve my cpu and overall system temperatures? Do you think it is worth it? I don't really like the window panel anyway, as it is directly above the brown Noctua fan.

Looking forward to your opinions.

Weasel


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadWeasel*
> 
> My question: if I were to remove the 250D window panel and replace it with a dustfilter (or something of that sort), would it improve my cpu and overall system temperatures? Do you think it is worth it? I don't really like the window panel anyway, as it is directly above the brown Noctua fan.
> 
> Looking forward to your opinions.
> 
> Weasel


I doubt you'd see more than a degree or two difference. This case already gets tons of fresh air through the sides. If you don't like the looks of the fan you can always grab one with pretty led's or something. The Thermaltake Riing fans would look quite spectacular.


----------



## TheMadWeasel

I have no ideas what the benefit in temperatures would be. Perhaps it is only marginal like 2 or 3 degrees. I thought because the NH L12 sucks fresh air from the top (window) it is actually 'suffocated' and can't really get fresh air. But then I remembered that I have 2 Corsair AF 120 silent edition as intakes so I guess the fresh air would come from those 2 fans.

Another question then: would adding 1 or 2 80mm fans in the back do any good? Would it decrease overall temperatures or is the increase in noise not worth it?


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadWeasel*
> 
> I have no ideas what the benefit in temperatures would be. Perhaps it is only marginal like 2 or 3 degrees. I thought because the NH L12 sucks fresh air from the top (window) it is actually 'suffocated' and can't really get fresh air. But then I remembered that I have 2 Corsair AF 120 silent edition as intakes so I guess the fresh air would come from those 2 fans.
> 
> Another question then: would adding 1 or 2 80mm fans in the back do any good? Would it decrease overall temperatures or is the increase in noise not worth it?


The TDP on your CPU is only 65 Watts and that cooler is rated for 95 Watts. Are you having trouble with temperatures, and what are they? Does your video card have a reference cooler or multi-fan? Are the two 120's in the side the only case fans you have?


----------



## TheMadWeasel

I haven't really got a problem with temperatures, afaik.

The most taxing game I have is BF4: CPU 46 degrees (fairly hot day in May, normally around 40-41 CPU temp) and GPU 69 degrees while overclocked (see my previous post).
I also have a 140 AF fan pulling fresh air in. So, I have 3 intake fans (2 side, 1 front) and no outtake fans. That's why I'm worried hot air actually stays in the 250D.

It's an MSI 960, so 2 fans sucking fresh air in as well afaik.


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadWeasel*
> 
> I haven't really got a problem with temperatures, afaik.
> 
> The most taxing game I have is BF4: CPU 46 degrees (fairly hot day in May, normally around 40-41 CPU temp) and GPU 69 degrees while overclocked (see my previous post).
> I also have a 140 AF fan pulling fresh air in. So, I have 3 intake fans (2 side, 1 front) and no outtake fans. That's why I'm worried hot air actually stays in the 250D.
> 
> It's an MSI 960, so 2 fans sucking fresh air in as well afaik.


Your temps are perfectly fine. Those intake fans will have to push air out of the case to pull more in. And a positive air pressure keeps the dust down in the case. I'd say leave it as is. 80mm fans might help a little, but by the time you turned them down to reduce the noise they are practically worthless.


----------



## TheMadWeasel

Alright, I'll stick to my current setup then!
I guess I am just curious and willing to tinker with my setup!









Thanks for the help, I really appreciate that!


----------



## Cyalume

I recently moved my build into a Corsair 250D, and I'm having a few issues:

-I'm using an H100i radiator, but Corsair link won't control my fans (stock, they're PWM).

-I can't get this 200mm fan to attach to the front intake slot: NZXT FS-200RB. The fan fits, but the screw holes don't align. I need a decent 200mm (PWM preferably) fan to put there.

Can anyone help? I'm using a Gigabyte Z97N-WIFI motherboard for socket 1150.


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> I recently moved my build into a Corsair 250D, and I'm having a few issues:
> 
> -I'm using an H100i radiator, but Corsair link won't control my fans (stock, they're PWM).
> 
> -I can't get this 200mm fan to attach to the front intake slot: NZXT FS-200RB. The fan fits, but the screw holes don't align. I need a decent 200mm (PWM preferably) fan to put there.
> 
> Can anyone help? I'm using a Gigabyte Z97N-WIFI motherboard for socket 1150.


The BitFenix 200mm fan fits just fine. It's not PWM but most MB control it just fine through voltage. And it's available with fancy LED's if you're so inclined.

As for Corsair Link, the software is buggy as hell and sucks. Red-Ray on the Corsair forum wrote his own software. Give it a try and see if your fans show up. The learning curve for the software is steeper, but it works MUCH better and Red is always willing to help people out.


----------



## tpain813

Is anyone planning on upgrading to a gtx 1080? I was hoping to replace my strix 970 with the strix 1080, but it looks like it's too long. So I may have to do the msi 1080 gaming x. And Im hoping the msi 1080 isn't too tall.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpain813*
> 
> Is anyone planning on upgrading to a gtx 1080? I was hoping to replace my strix 970 with the strix 1080, but it looks like it's too long. So I may have to do the msi 1080 gaming x. And Im hoping the msi 1080 isn't too tall.


I've heard people fit cards as long as 305mm in the 250D. Might be extremely snug and you might have to make room to fit it in, but it might work.

From what I've read, it's not the ideal 1080.


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpain813*
> 
> Is anyone planning on upgrading to a gtx 1080? I was hoping to replace my strix 970 with the strix 1080, but it looks like it's too long. So I may have to do the msi 1080 gaming x. And Im hoping the msi 1080 isn't too tall.


How long is it? I have GTX 970 G1 from Gigabyte and on their website they claim it is 299mm long. Works in 250D but that is the absolute max I would go because it is a bit of a hustle to get it in and out.


----------



## tpain813

That's very interesting about the Strix 1080! Looks like I'll go for the MSI.

The MSI is 279 x 140 x 42 mm, I'm more worried about the 140mm height, do you guys know the height limit in the case?

The Strix 1080 is 29.8 x 13.4 x4 Centimeter. I was only leaning towards the Strix because that's what I'm currently using.

I didn't realize the Gigabyte card was that long! That's good to know it fits!!


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpain813*
> 
> That's very interesting about the Strix 1080! Looks like I'll go for the MSI.
> 
> The MSI is 279 x 140 x 42 mm, I'm more worried about the 140mm height, do you guys know the height limit in the case?
> 
> The Strix 1080 is 29.8 x 13.4 x4 Centimeter. I was only leaning towards the Strix because that's what I'm currently using.
> 
> I didn't realize the Gigabyte card was that long! That's good to know it fits!!


But mind that it is not quite align and plug kind of install. You have to place it in the case diagonally with RAM sticks removed and than twist it in correct direction, have like 2-3mm left when installed.


----------



## tpain813

That's no problem to me - as long as it fits! Thanks for the help!


----------



## dmnota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpain813*
> 
> That's no problem to me - as long as it fits! Thanks for the help!


Here's some comfort for you regarding long GPUs: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/wPsJ7P

I was able to fit a 305mm card in there. It's definitely nerve-racking but it'll fit (depending on where the power ports/cables need to go). I'm actually going to be updating this build next week to install an h100i v2. I can post updated pictures (with much higher quality) if you're interested.


----------



## Cyalume

For those of you upgrading to one of the new 10xx series GPUs soon, are you opting for the reference (Founders) design in the hopes of better thermals, or will you be getting a non-reference, standard card? Isn't it bad to dump heat into a case this small? I'm using the H100i with the fans on the radiator set to exhaust hot air from the case.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> For those of you upgrading to one of the new 10xx series GPUs soon, are you opting for the reference (Founders) design in the hopes of better thermals, or will you be getting a non-reference, standard card? Isn't it bad to dump heat into a case this small? I'm using the H100i with the fans on the radiator set to exhaust hot air from the case.


This case isn't that small and doesn't really benefit much, if at all, from a reference design with a blower. I'm getting the non-reference 1070s. Once I find one that isn't hideous or huge.

These recent designs have been atrocious with the exception of one or two.


----------



## RedBeaver

Hello good folks.

Quick, hopeless question here.......

So, few weeks back I pulled the trigger on a brand-spanking-new, super high performance, under $99 CANADIAN dollar hot deal............

......Corsair H110i GTX.

And it's non-refundable.

Yes, you can probably see where this is going.

Naturally, the 280mm rad does NOT fit the 250D.

But, until I get a budget for a new case, and since the stock intel fan died on my system... I'm really out of option. I tried planning on modding it, but I don't even know where to start. (i have a dremel!)

So, my question is, what would YOU do in my situation?

Thanks!

(currently it's sitting with a pair of zip ties above the chassis with the top panel open lol... ghetto mod ON!)


----------



## t1337dude

Sell it on Canadian Craigslist? I don't know







My Swiftech 280mm X2 fits great.


----------



## S4ch4Z

Can't wait to stick the 1080 FE I got last week into this case!
Curruntly testing it in my X79 rig but as soon as the EK block gets in the mail...
(no backplate yet though, it'll have to wait until the nickel ones are in stock)

Pictures comming soon then!


----------



## RedBeaver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> My Swiftech 280mm X2 fits great.


What??? How???


----------



## Severin

Hello everyone,

I bought the 250D few times ago and I am finally planning to build a new config inside.
I have been spending hours on the Internet browsing forum and review to find the best suitable cooling option but I am now stuck with no thrust able option

In 90% of comments, I could find out that the Corsair h100i (v1) is (was) the best option and good fit (in 2014), but now we are in 2016, h100i is no more available in retail,only GTX and v2 version which are unfortunately not a fit (few mm thicker) or may fit in some situation depending of the motherboard but anyway not recommended.
then I was looking for an alternative but I could not find an AIO cooling with a size of 120x275x27mm (+25m for the fan) or at least no one said about it (checked Nepton, Kraken or LEPA...)

Then I looked for 140mm alternative that could be used in front of the case (like h90i or NZXT x41 but again no one can certify it is a good fit or not). Does someone have such configuration ?

Finally I found a new comer, the corsair H5SF which is kind of unique by its design. Review on Kitguru said it works bit better than conventional air one, but definitely not as a good as a h100i, and there is no comparison to 120 or 140 mm AIO available

May I ask your recommendation ?

In terms of cooling requirements , I am not planning to do some overclocking, only gaming so I am essentially looking for cooling solution that will not be too noisy and keep the cpu cooled correctly even in summer with near 30 degrees C in the room. So I am opened to suggestion even for conventional airflow cooler that would fit in this case.

Thank you very much for your help.

Severin


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Severin*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I bought the 250D few times ago and I am finally planning to build a new config inside.
> I have been spending hours on the Internet browsing forum and review to find the best suitable cooling option but I am now stuck with no thrust able option
> 
> In 90% of comments, I could find out that the Corsair h100i (v1) is (was) the best option and good fit (in 2014), but now we are in 2016, h100i is no more available in retail,only GTX and v2 version which are unfortunately not a fit (few mm thicker) or may fit in some situation depending of the motherboard but anyway not recommended.
> then I was looking for an alternative but I could not find an AIO cooling with a size of 120x275x27mm (+25m for the fan) or at least no one said about it (checked Nepton, Kraken or LEPA...)
> 
> Then I looked for 140mm alternative that could be used in front of the case (like h90i or NZXT x41 but again no one can certify it is a good fit or not). Does someone have such configuration ?
> 
> Finally I found a new comer, the corsair H5SF which is kind of unique by its design. Review on Kitguru said it works bit better than conventional air one, but definitely not as a good as a h100i, and there is no comparison to 120 or 140 mm AIO available
> 
> May I ask your recommendation ?
> 
> In terms of cooling requirements , I am not planning to do some overclocking, only gaming so I am essentially looking for cooling solution that will not be too noisy and keep the cpu cooled correctly even in summer with near 30 degrees C in the room. So I am opened to suggestion even for conventional airflow cooler that would fit in this case.
> 
> Thank you very much for your help.
> 
> Severin


I know for a fact that the H90 will fit in the front. I had one there for my gpu. You might also look into the Asetek 570LXL. Looks like that might fit on the side without problems. Someone else might know for sure though. Asetek makes most of the coolers for Corsair, NZXT, and a few others so quality shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Cyalume

What is the recommended fan configuration on the H100i for the fans? Currently, mine are set to exhaust hot air from the case, but the temps have been disappointing unless the fans rev to max speed at around 1300-1500 RPM, becoming quite noisy. Like a previous poster, my aim is not overclocking but rather cool temps at stock clocks with the highest performance those stock clocks will allow.

There are two Noctua 120mm on the H100i, and a 140mm Noctua in the front for pulling in fresh air.


----------



## Severin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> I know for a fact that the H90 will fit in the front. I had one there for my gpu. You might also look into the Asetek 570LXL. Looks like that might fit on the side without problems. Someone else might know for sure though. Asetek makes most of the coolers for Corsair, NZXT, and a few others so quality shouldn't be an issue.


Thanks ! if H90 can fit, I am thinking to buy the NZXT x41 then, same price but looks like it has the best performances/noise of the 140mm category, near the 280mm models.

For Asetek 570LXL yes 27mm may fit with the appropriate fans, but not sure where can I buy it and how much so maybe stick with the 140mm ones.


----------



## Tom Mason

Hallo
Hi - I just bought couple days ago this beautiful Mini ITX Case
I need an advice about airflow in this case
I use: Hydro Series™ H60 High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler & 1x Stock 140 Fan Front / 1x SP120 on H60 and x1 AF120 next to H60 - Thermal Compound (Cooler Master HTK2)
Right now i have about 40/43 C in Idle
Help me please find right way to cooling my system


----------



## S4ch4Z

Just finished the 1080 upgrade with fullblock and nickel backplate


----------



## goatgruff13

Soooo I got the parts to a pretty interesting 250D build coming. I'm pretty excited!

Asus ROG Maximus VIII Impact
Intel Core i7-6700K Skylake
Corsair Hydro H100i V2 Liquid Cooler
G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4 2666 2x16gb
Samsung 850 Pro 512gb SSD
Corsair AX860i 860w PSU
Sapphire NITRO Radeon R9 380 (This is just a cheap hold me over until the GTX1080 is available, then it's going in an older build)

I've been worried by all the talk about the h100i V2 being a tough fit, it seems some of you have made it work but others have had trouble. But hopefully I'll be crafty enough to figure it out. If not, I can use it elsewhere.

What do you guys think? Any problems with this build that I'm missing? (Aside from the h100i V2 deal)... I'll get into fan replacement and lighting and all that later on.

If the h100i v2 doesn't work out, any recommendations on a cooler you KNOW will fit this build? Preferably another 240mm that will fit in the same side slot?

If you're all interested, I'll take pics of the build and everything when I get the stuff.


----------



## RebelHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goatgruff13*
> 
> I've been worried by all the talk about the h100i V2 being a tough fit, it seems some of you have made it work but others have had trouble. But hopefully I'll be crafty enough to figure it out. If not, I can use it elsewhere.
> 
> What do you guys think? Any problems with this build that I'm missing? (Aside from the h100i V2 deal)... I'll get into fan replacement and lighting and all that later on.
> 
> If the h100i v2 doesn't work out, any recommendations on a cooler you KNOW will fit this build? Preferably another 240mm that will fit in the same side slot?


I'm really disappointed with Corsair over designing this case around a cooler that they've made obsolete almost as soon as it came out. I think they should update it to make room for the wider H100 V2 cooler and maybe even make it compatible with the H110. It would only take a little modification of the bracket and add maybe 10mm in width??

As far as compatible coolers, Asetek has a 240mm all in one that matches the dimensions of the older H100. I think it's the 570LXL? I can't see why it wouldn't work. Though honestly I haven't seen anyone use it. They are harder to come by than Corsair or NZXT branded stuff.


----------



## goatgruff13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RebelHell*
> 
> I'm really disappointed with Corsair over designing this case around a cooler that they've made obsolete almost as soon as it came out. I think they should update it to make room for the wider H100 V2 cooler and maybe even make it compatible with the H110. It would only take a little modification of the bracket and add maybe 10mm in width??
> 
> As far as compatible coolers, Asetek has a 240mm all in one that matches the dimensions of the older H100. I think it's the 570LXL? I can't see why it wouldn't work. Though honestly I haven't seen anyone use it. They are harder to come by than Corsair or NZXT branded stuff.


Yeah, I thought the same thing. They really should update it. BUT after looking around, finding a couple videos and reading more, I'm pretty confident I can make the h100i v2 work. It fits the bracket in the case just fine, it's just a matter of clearance because of the thickness of the unit. If they wanted to update the case to make it easier on everyone, it's really only a difference of something like 5mm to make it fit the same as the old v1.

During my research into it I found a lot of people asking about this, but it took me a while to find actual answers/solutions. So I'm probably going to take a lot of pictures, and maybe video, of my build and post it around on all the places I was looking. Hopefully I can save a couple people some time.

Everything will be here by Friday, so I'll be tackling this that night. Wish me luck!


----------



## dmnota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goatgruff13*
> 
> Yeah, I thought the same thing. They really should update it. BUT after looking around, finding a couple videos and reading more, I'm pretty confident I can make the h100i v2 work. It fits the bracket in the case just fine, it's just a matter of clearance because of the thickness of the unit. If they wanted to update the case to make it easier on everyone, it's really only a difference of something like 5mm to make it fit the same as the old v1.
> 
> During my research into it I found a lot of people asking about this, but it took me a while to find actual answers/solutions. So I'm probably going to take a lot of pictures, and maybe video, of my build and post it around on all the places I was looking. Hopefully I can save a couple people some time.
> 
> Everything will be here by Friday, so I'll be tackling this that night. Wish me luck!


I just installed the h100i v2 a week or two ago. I really, really don't recommend it. Yes, the radiator fits inside the case and the bracketing isn't really a problem. The thickness and the tube positioning are definitely problems though.

*Tubes*
Against the front of the case you can wave goodbye to any 120mm+ front-mounted fan as it simply won't fit.

Against the back of the case you will be very tight against the top ports of the motherboard. I have the Z97i-Plus and just barely squeezed the cooler between the ps/2 ports and that golden heatsink. This was my final approach and worked although I was 90% sure I had ruined my motherboard due to the installation. I don't have 80mm in the back but these might be a problem as well.

*Brackets*
The there were two major, negative changes I had to make to secure this. First, no bottom bracket. This is necessary because the radiator needs to be repositioned and also swung outwards away from the motherboard to around a 5-10deg angle. Second, the radiator has to be shifted from the standard mounting holes. As I mentioned, I went with the "against the back of the case" approach so I had to move the radiator towards the front. I had to use the elongated screw holes (sorry, not sure of the technical name) which are slightly above and to the left of the normal ones.

In effect, the entire radiator is secured by two screws to one bracket in the incorrect holes and at an angle. This hasn't been a problem but it is absolutely unacceptable for Corsair to market these as fitting together (if they even do).

If you saw my previous post, I've now managed to fit a 305mm GPU and this nutty radiator in my case. Remind me to not be so ambitious next time, haha


----------



## goatgruff13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmnota*
> 
> I just installed the h100i v2 a week or two ago. I really, really don't recommend it. Yes, the radiator fits inside the case and the bracketing isn't really a problem. The thickness and the tube positioning are definitely problems though.
> 
> *Tubes*
> Against the front of the case you can wave goodbye to any 120mm+ front-mounted fan as it simply won't fit.
> 
> Against the back of the case you will be very tight against the top ports of the motherboard. I have the Z97i-Plus and just barely squeezed the cooler between the ps/2 ports and that golden heatsink. This was my final approach and worked although I was 90% sure I had ruined my motherboard due to the installation. I don't have 80mm in the back but these might be a problem as well.
> 
> *Brackets*
> The there were two major, negative changes I had to make to secure this. First, no bottom bracket. This is necessary because the radiator needs to be repositioned and also swung outwards away from the motherboard to around a 5-10deg angle. Second, the radiator has to be shifted from the standard mounting holes. As I mentioned, I went with the "against the back of the case" approach so I had to move the radiator towards the front. I had to use the elongated screw holes (sorry, not sure of the technical name) which are slightly above and to the left of the normal ones.
> 
> In effect, the entire radiator is secured by two screws to one bracket in the incorrect holes and at an angle. This hasn't been a problem but it is absolutely unacceptable for Corsair to market these as fitting together (if they even do).
> 
> If you saw my previous post, I've now managed to fit a 305mm GPU and this nutty radiator in my case. Remind me to not be so ambitious next time, haha


Thanks for the info! That's exactly the method I'm going to use to install it.

I don't think Corsair markets it to work, just the original h100i. But as the previous poster said, it seems pretty ridiculous they designed a case around a radiator they discontinued a few months later. Why they didn't just make the case a few millimeters wider to begin with is beyond me. It would have made a big difference in cooler options, and would have been imperceptibly bigger.

Are there any issues with stability mounting it like this? It doesn't rattle or shake around too bad does it?


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Finally finished the build, swapped the R9 290 Tri-X out for the EVGA 1080 FTW, and the stock fans for the SP120's, changing the orientation to a push outwards. Super happy how this turned out, it's almost completely silent, and so powerful.

And word of advice, H100i V2 fits... but it was a massive PITA. I couldn't align the tubes to the back of the case because my motherboard's WiFi NIC was in the way, so I had to replace the 140mm front intake fan with a 120mm slim fan. The process of actually getting the H100i V2 with its fans into this case with this motherboard was almost impossible, but I managed to get it done in the end.


----------



## goatgruff13

Awesome. I'm jealous of your gtx1080, OnEMoReTrY! I haven't been able to find any in stock, except for people trying to price gouge them.

My build is almost done. I got all of the parts yesterday, and got most of the build done last night. I'm hanging with the kids today, and I'll finish up tonight.

And dmnota, I had no trouble with the h100i V2. It's a tight fit, and as you said I had to take off the bottom radiator bracket, but it was pretty easy. Also, instead of leaving the bottom screws off the fans as you suggested, I just used the extra shorter screws from the unused bracket. I just put them in the rear hole of the fan with a screwdriver that fit through the front hole (I'll have pics in my full build post). So everything is nice and secure, and no metal screws near the mobo


----------



## dmnota

No major drawbacks I've noticed so far. I've done some light benchmarking - noise and temps are all decent. Although, this is my first foray into OCing so take that with a grain of salt. The build quality of all the pieces is high enough - and tubing so tight - that it doesn't have much wiggle room.

If you're feeling extra ambitious and patient you might look into adding some grommets to the fan-radiator and radiator-case connections. I was a little underwhelmed with what came with the cooler. I have two tiny screws mounting the radiator; there's no buffer between the metallic surfaces. The fan mounting screws are extra long and don't have the greatest aesthetic. If it helps I can try to weasel my camera in there.


----------



## slatanic

Finally finished my Skylake Build. I'm very happy with it. So small and quiet.

Only thing that bothers me is the gpu temparature. The heat dissipation sucks for the gpu. Everything else is fine.

Im considering buying a gpu waterblock for my 1080.

But isnt a gpu block AND a cpu block too much for a single 240mm rad? Cpu is running at 4.2Ghz with 1.22 vcore (still testing). Opinions?!


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slatanic*
> 
> Finally finished my Skylake Build. I'm very happy with it. So small and quiet.
> 
> Only thing that bothers me is the gpu temparature. The heat dissipation sucks for the gpu. Everything else is fine.
> 
> Im considering buying a gpu waterblock for my 1080.
> 
> But isnt a gpu block AND a cpu block too much for a single 240mm rad? Cpu is running at 4.2Ghz with 1.22 vcore (still testing). Opinions?!


240mm is actually quite fine. jayztwocents had a video on it.

Why did you choose to have the two SP120 as intakes, I mean cold air is good and all but now you have both gpu and fans pushing air in and non exhaust?

E: Btw can you post some more photos. I am still yet to finish my build that I started ages ago but it will look quite similar to yours. Do you have a drain valve?


----------



## slatanic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trito*
> 
> 240mm is actually quite fine. jayztwocents had a video on it.


Cool! Have to check it out. (Love that guy)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trito*
> 
> Why did you choose to have the two SP120 as intakes, I mean cold air is good and all but now you have both gpu and fans pushing air in and non exhaust?


1) cold air
2) less dust in the case

The 120 Fans (Quite Edition btw) are strong enough to push out the hot air in the rear opening. They wont turn lower than ~1000rpm because of the fan curve in the Bios. An exhaust is not really necessary.









Cpu and case temps are superb. The problem is the orientation of the gpu. The hot air gets blown right under the top. I could drill some holes for better heat dissipation, but I dont like ghetto mods.







edit: gpu temps are better when I open the case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trito*
> 
> E: Btw can you post some more photos. I am still yet to finish my build that I started ages ago but it will look quite similar to yours. Do you have a drain valve?


Sure! I can take some photos.

Nope, dont have a drain valve. ^^¡
I just use the fillport (top of res.) just attach a tube with fittings to fill/drain the loop.


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slatanic*
> 
> Cool! Have to check it out. (Love that guy)
> The 120 Fans (Quite Edition btw) are strong enough to push out the hot air in the rear opening. They wont turn lower than ~1000rpm because of the fan curve in the Bios. An exhaust is not really necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu and case temps are superb. The problem is the orientation of the gpu. The hot air gets blown right under the top. I could drill some holes for better heat dissipation, but I dont like ghetto mods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: gpu temps are better when I open the case.
> Sure! I can take some photos.
> 
> Nope, dont have a drain valve. ^^¡
> I just use the fillport (top of res.) just attach a tube with fittings to fill/drain the loop.


I have yet to set up a proper loop but from what I tested myself with intel stock cpu cooler and identical setup + 120m front intake was that when all of the fans were intake I had my 970 running 8-10C higher on load than with SP120 as exhaust.

E: Have you tried draining the loop yet? I was planning to do the same but I wasn't sure if the liquid would actually flow out?

Here is how far I have got with my setup. Just moved back to Latvia after graduating from Scottish university and have yet to decide if I want to finish it or try to get one of the new Bullet series from Case Labs.


----------



## slatanic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trito*
> 
> I have yet to set up a proper loop but from what I tested myself with intel stock cpu cooler and identical setup + 120m front intake was that when all of the fans were intake I had my 970 running 8-10C higher on load than with SP120 as exhaust.


This!!! Thanks mate!
Temperature dropped by 10 degrees.








Made the two Fans exhaust.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trito*
> 
> E: Have you tried draining the loop yet? I was planning to do the same but I wasn't sure if the liquid would actually flow out?


No, didn't try it yet.
I sure do hope the liquid will flow out. lol
It has to!

Im optimistic, because its a very small loop.

Here are some pics:


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slatanic*
> 
> This!!! Thanks mate!
> Temperature dropped by 10 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made the two Fans exhaust.
> No, didn't try it yet.
> I sure do hope the liquid will flow out. lol
> It has to!
> 
> Im optimistic, because its a very small loop.
> 
> Here are some pics:


Nice, good to hear I could help and 10C is actually quite a lot as well. Mind sharing your current temps for GPU and CPU?









Awesome setup btw. Mine will look so close to yours actually even the red liquid and EK-XRES 100 however I'm going with flexible tubing since I move my PC quite a lot. How is the noise btw? And any specific reason why did you chose not to add another 120mm in front as intake?


----------



## slatanic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trito*
> 
> Nice, good to hear I could help and 10C is actually quite a lot as well. Mind sharing your current temps for GPU and CPU?


CPU idle: ~30°C
CPU load: ~70° C after 7 Hours Prime95 v28.9 (peak was around 80°C)

GPU idle: ~40°C
GPU load: ~70°C in Heaven 4.0 Benchmark

Since yesterday, when I flipped the 120 fans to exhaust, the CPU temps get a bit higher, because the hot air from the gpu gets pulled through the rad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trito*
> 
> Awesome setup btw. Mine will look so close to yours actually even the red liquid and EK-XRES 100 however I'm going with flexible tubing since I move my PC quite a lot. How is the noise btw? And any specific reason why did you chose not to add another 120mm in front as intake?


Thanks a lot







Its my very first custom watercooling loop.
It's barely noticeable when it's dead silent in my flat. While gaming the gpu Fans get quite loud. Thats why Im considering a GPU waterblock.

I'm checking out some slim Fans (11m) from Rajintek. A standard 25mm Fan would fit just soso... the Res. would touch the Mainboard.
But I wait for the GPU block and will check how the temps turn out.

btw Excited to see some pics from your build


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slatanic*
> 
> CPU idle: ~30°C
> CPU load: ~70° C after 7 Hours Prime95 v28.9 (peak was around 80°C)
> 
> GPU idle: ~40°C
> GPU load: ~70°C in Heaven 4.0 Benchmark
> 
> Since yesterday, when I flipped the 120 fans to exhaust, the CPU temps get a bit higher, because the hot air from the gpu gets pulled through the rad.
> Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its my very first custom watercooling loop.
> It's barely noticeable when it's dead silent in my flat. While gaming the gpu Fans get quite loud. Thats why Im considering a GPU waterblock.
> 
> I'm checking out some slim Fans (11m) from Rajintek. A standard 25mm Fan would fit just soso... the Res. would touch the Mainboard.
> But I wait for the GPU block and will check how the temps turn out.
> 
> btw Excited to see some pics from your build


What were the temps with stock settings for CPU?
Btw you don't need to wait 7h, you just need for the temps to reach equilibrium.
I will get the last few things I need this month (EK-XRES 100) and will finish it probably this month so keep tuned


----------



## aberrero

I really want to find a card that has the fans mounted backwards, so that it takes air in from teh sides and exhausts it perpendicular to the card (ie. out of the side of the 250D). THe only reason Im watercooling in my case is because I don't want 350 W of 290x blowing all over my motherboard, so watercooling allows me to exhaust it directly.


----------



## slatanic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trito*
> 
> What were the temps with stock settings for CPU?


Didn't even test that. lol


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slatanic*
> 
> Didn't even test that. lol


+rep. you sir are on a right forum


----------



## slatanic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trito*
> 
> +rep. you sir are on a right forum


Good to know. xD

Cpu temps could be better though.
Im 99% sure I used too much thermal paste.

Will re-aplly paste when installing the gpu block.


----------



## KeyserFranck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slatanic*
> 
> Finally finished my Skylake Build. I'm very happy with it. So small and quiet.
> 
> Only thing that bothers me is the gpu temparature. The heat dissipation sucks for the gpu. Everything else is fine.
> 
> Im considering buying a gpu waterblock for my 1080.
> 
> But isnt a gpu block AND a cpu block too much for a single 240mm rad? Cpu is running at 4.2Ghz with 1.22 vcore (still testing). Opinions?!


I have 2 240mm radiators in my 250D. Most of the time (idle, internet, light gaming) one is in "auto-fanless" mode. Fans only wake up for heavy games or with summer heat. And my system have higher power consumption than yours (4790K 4.8Ghz + 980Ti 1520Mhz). Without overclocking it can run on one 240mm so i'm not afraid for your system, even overclocked.


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeyserFranck*
> 
> I have 2 240mm radiators in my 250D. Most of the time (idle, internet, light gaming) one is in "auto-fanless" mode. Fans only wake up for heavy games or with summer heat. And my system have higher power consumption than yours (4790K 4.8Ghz + 980Ti 1520Mhz). Without overclocking it can run on one 240mm so i'm not afraid for your system, even overclocked.


2x240 in 250D? Pictures?


----------



## KeyserFranck

Yep at page 244 and 245 of this thread







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeyserFranck*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I just finished my mod in this fabulous case.
> 
> Hardware:
> -Intel i7 4790K delided
> -Avexir 16Go 2400MHz
> -Maximus VII impact
> -Seasonic platinum 660w
> -Nvidia GTX 980Ti flashed 425W
> -HyperX 3K
> 
> Water:
> Alphacool ST30 120*240mm
> Magicool G2 120*240mm
> EK DDC 3.2 PWM XRes 100ML
> Phobya Eloop 120mm *4
> EK Titan X block + backplate
> EK M6I full block
> Primochill Primoflex Advanced LRT 10/16
> EK red Blood
> EK black nickel fittings.
> 
> Pics
> 
> 
> 
> Hard time here
> 
> 
> 
> Really impressive temps for CPU at 4.8Ghz. And GPU never go higher than 41°C at 1520MHz.
> 
> I just need some sleeving and lighting now.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnEMoReTrY*
> 
> Finally finished the build, swapped the R9 290 Tri-X out for the EVGA 1080 FTW, and the stock fans for the SP120's, changing the orientation to a push outwards. Super happy how this turned out, it's almost completely silent, and so powerful.
> 
> And word of advice, H100i V2 fits... but it was a massive PITA. I couldn't align the tubes to the back of the case because my motherboard's WiFi NIC was in the way, so I had to replace the 140mm front intake fan with a 120mm slim fan. The process of actually getting the H100i V2 with its fans into this case with this motherboard was almost impossible, but I managed to get it done in the end.


Is the FTW card RGB lighting or is it always red?

Edit: Just looked it up--it's RGB. Nice system. My non-FTW should be coming in tomorrow with white LED.


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Is the FTW card RGB lighting or is it always red?
> 
> Edit: Just looked it up--it's RGB. Nice system. My non-FTW should be coming in tomorrow with white LED.


Yea it's RGB, the EVGA software is pretty buggy right now though, you pretty much have to set it to a color every time you reboot. So most of the time I'm lazy and just leave it white anyways.


----------



## Sesameopen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeyserFranck*
> 
> Yep at page 244 and 245 of this thread


I'm actually going to do something similar to yours and I have a question. For your bottom rad, did you cut out the holes to let the tubing go through?

And do you think I can mount my pump elsewhere and fit at least a 120MM rad up front?

Thanks!


----------



## silencer51

Quick question for those of you that had a first batch 250D with the infamous motherboard bending issue - how long did it take for Corsair to ship the metal shim that aleviates the issue? Info on the problem here: http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=127904


----------



## FuzzDad

Once I found out about it I sent in my info and received my shims within a week.


----------



## tpain813

Edit: stupid question. Was able to find the answer.


----------



## slatanic

Final upgrade: gpu warerblock


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slatanic*
> 
> Final upgrade: gpu warerblock


Looks soo good.


----------



## vecino

Hello all, please help me. I have new MSI 1080 Gaming and after installed to 250D I can not close the case (window) there is 8 + 6 PIN connector from the PSU.

I had MSI 980 Gaming and no problem. Problem can you see here:



MSI 1080 have 3,5cm and MSI 980 have only 2,5 cm.

Please any tips? I found this: https://www.techpowerup.com/223105/evga-unveils-unique-l-shaped-vga-power-adapter yet is not sold.

Thanks


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vecino*
> 
> Hello all, please help me. I have new MSI 1080 Gaming and after installed to 250D I can not close the case (window) there is 8 + 6 PIN connector from the PSU.
> 
> I had MSI 980 Gaming and no problem. Problem can you see here:
> 
> 
> 
> MSI 1080 have 3,5cm and MSI 980 have only 2,5 cm.
> 
> Please any tips? I found this: https://www.techpowerup.com/223105/evga-unveils-unique-l-shaped-vga-power-adapter yet is not sold.
> 
> Thanks


Yeah, that is something you got to check before you buy a new GPU. Evga extension is a fancy one there are more simple options that might work. Like this - link to eBay


----------



## vecino

Yes of course I checked before buy. But check:

980:
https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GTX-980-GAMING-4G.html#hero-specification
Card Dimension(mm): 279 x *140* x 36

1080:
https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1080-GAMING-8G.html#hero-specification
Card Dimension(mm): 279 x *140* x 42 mm

I thought that the cards are dimensionally the same. But it´s not true.

Thanks you for your tip.


----------



## tpain813

Yeah I don't understand why MSI lists them as the same heights, despite the 1080 being bigger. I was planning on grabbing the Gaming X, and assumed it would fit based on their specs, but I saw I post (on Reddit, I believe) where the guy had to cut a hole in the top of the case (basically a small square that allowed the PSU cables to extend vertically out of thetop), to make it so he could close it with the MSI 1080 installed.

After seeing that, I ended up grabbing the 1080 FTW, which fit perfectly.


----------



## shensmobile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vecino*
> 
> Yes of course I checked before buy. But check:
> 
> 980:
> https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GTX-980-GAMING-4G.html#hero-specification
> Card Dimension(mm): 279 x *140* x 36
> 
> 1080:
> https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1080-GAMING-8G.html#hero-specification
> Card Dimension(mm): 279 x *140* x 42 mm
> 
> I thought that the cards are dimensionally the same. But it´s not true.
> 
> Thanks you for your tip.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpain813*
> 
> Yeah I don't understand why MSI lists them as the same heights, despite the 1080 being bigger. I was planning on grabbing the Gaming X, and assumed it would fit based on their specs, but I saw I post (on Reddit, I believe) where the guy had to cut a hole in the top of the case (basically a small square that allowed the PSU cables to extend vertically out of thetop), to make it so he could close it with the MSI 1080 installed.
> 
> After seeing that, I ended up grabbing the 1080 FTW, which fit perfectly.


That's because they are the same height. The problem is that on the 9X0 series cards, the PCB is smaller than the plastic shroud/heat sink. On the 1070/1080, the PCB is the same size as the shroud, so the connectors protrude even further. Technically MSI isn't incorrect because the total footprint of the cards is the same.

I'm using the MSI 1070 in my 250D, and I had to make my own low profile PCI-E connectors, based on this guide: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f81/how-thread-fuer-einen-abgewinkelten-pcie-stecker-683614.html

You can also buy some pre-made here:
http://www.moddiy.com/products/Special-Mini-Low%252dProfile-8%252dPin-to-6%252dPin-PCI%252dE-Extension-Cable-%2815cm%29.html
http://www.moddiy.com/products/Special-Mini-Low%252dProfile-8%252dPin-to-8%252dPin-PCI%252dE-Extension-Cable-%2815cm%29.html


----------



## vecino

@shensmobile: Many thanks !


----------



## ThetaZero

.


----------



## Sunshine66000

Just sharing my own 250D build :

i7 4770k
EVGA gtx 1080 SC
16gigs ddr3
750w corsair rm
120go ssd
240go ssd
1to hdd
2to sshd









Maybe if i can fit a 120mm rad in front with a 120mm fan and still manage to puth the pump at se same place i will add water to the GPU. But it seems to be hard to do.


----------



## proverbialboat

Hi, first time posting so I apologize if I missed anything. I've read through just about everything on this thread but couldn't find the answer to my question. I'm trying to plan my first mITX build and decided the 250D would be a good starting point, but I'm having trouble deciding on a motherboard. I'm going to be using a 4790k and a Fury X, and most likely the H100i considering all the problems everyone has been having fitting the GTX and v2. I'd love to find a Z97 board that will fit, but it appears there really aren't many viable options. What I've found:

ASUS H97I-PLUS
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132123
This seems to be my best option if I were to go the h97 route, but I'm still looking around for a Z97.

Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128719R&cm_re=GA-Z97N-WIFI-_-13-128-719R-_-Product
This appears to be a good option as well, but the NIC is in the way of the radiator hoses and it only has 4 pin CPU power even though it is a Z97, which is suspect.

MSI Z97i AC
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130781
This seems like the best option, but I can only find it on Amazon for $255.

Those three are the best options I've found that are actually in stock somewhere, but outside of that I've not found many options for under $200. Does anyone have suggestions for a good mobo that will fit?


----------



## Sunshine66000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *proverbialboat*
> 
> Hi, first time posting so I apologize if I missed anything. I've read through just about everything on this thread but couldn't find the answer to my question. I'm trying to plan my first mITX build and decided the 250D would be a good starting point, but I'm having trouble deciding on a motherboard. I'm going to be using a 4790k and a Fury X, and most likely the H100i considering all the problems everyone has been having fitting the GTX and v2. I'd love to find a Z97 board that will fit, but it appears there really aren't many viable options. What I've found:
> 
> ASUS H97I-PLUS
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132123
> This seems to be my best option if I were to go the h97 route, but I'm still looking around for a Z97.
> 
> Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128719R&cm_re=GA-Z97N-WIFI-_-13-128-719R-_-Product
> This appears to be a good option as well, but the NIC is in the way of the radiator hoses and it only has 4 pin CPU power even though it is a Z97, which is suspect.
> 
> MSI Z97i AC
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130781
> This seems like the best option, but I can only find it on Amazon for $255.
> 
> Those three are the best options I've found that are actually in stock somewhere, but outside of that I've not found many options for under $200. Does anyone have suggestions for a good mobo that will fit?


Hey man.

For the radiator just flip it around and you will have enough clearance with any motherboard. Even if you put it with the tubes over the psu connector its ok.

For the motherboard just take the one you like the most. Due to the small size if you dont take the high end asus ones you will end up with a small amount of VRM so the 8 pin will be useless. If you plan to go for a high overclock buy the rear fans too or the hot air will be traped on top of the case and temps will get higher and higher. I bought bequiet ones and its really efficient and quiet.


----------



## proverbialboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunshine66000*
> 
> Hey man.
> 
> For the radiator just flip it around and you will have enough clearance with any motherboard. Even if you put it with the tubes over the psu connector its ok.
> 
> For the motherboard just take the one you like the most. Due to the small size if you dont take the high end asus ones you will end up with a small amount of VRM so the 8 pin will be useless. If you plan to go for a high overclock buy the rear fans too or the hot air will be traped on top of the case and temps will get higher and higher. I bought bequiet ones and its really efficient and quiet.


I have to mount the fury x radiator at the front of the case, so the only configuration of a 240mm radiator would be to have the hydraulic lines next to the I/O shield. I don't think this would be too tremendous of a problem though, once I get my parts purchased I should be able to get a better idea of fitment. Ideally, I need to get my hands on an Asus Z97I-Plus, but they are pretty hard to find currently. I'm trying to find something similar to that but there's increasingly limited selection. Do you have any recommendation for a mobo that will fit and is reasonably performance oriented?


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmnota*
> 
> I just installed the h100i v2 a week or two ago. I really, really don't recommend it. Yes, the radiator fits inside the case and the bracketing isn't really a problem. The thickness and the tube positioning are definitely problems though.
> 
> *Tubes*
> Against the front of the case you can wave goodbye to any 120mm+ front-mounted fan as it simply won't fit.
> 
> Against the back of the case you will be very tight against the top ports of the motherboard. I have the Z97i-Plus and just barely squeezed the cooler between the ps/2 ports and that golden heatsink. This was my final approach and worked although I was 90% sure I had ruined my motherboard due to the installation. I don't have 80mm in the back but these might be a problem as well.
> 
> *Brackets*
> The there were two major, negative changes I had to make to secure this. First, no bottom bracket. This is necessary because the radiator needs to be repositioned and also swung outwards away from the motherboard to around a 5-10deg angle. Second, the radiator has to be shifted from the standard mounting holes. As I mentioned, I went with the "against the back of the case" approach so I had to move the radiator towards the front. I had to use the elongated screw holes (sorry, not sure of the technical name) which are slightly above and to the left of the normal ones.
> 
> In effect, the entire radiator is secured by two screws to one bracket in the incorrect holes and at an angle. This hasn't been a problem but it is absolutely unacceptable for Corsair to market these as fitting together (if they even do).
> 
> If you saw my previous post, I've now managed to fit a 305mm GPU and this nutty radiator in my case. Remind me to not be so ambitious next time, haha






I like the looks of your build and planning to change mine in the future. Can you check if there is still a room for a 200mm x 25mm fan in front if the GPU is about 300 to 305mm long?


----------



## gtsteviiee

Hey guys, I'm planning on buying this case soon. But, I was wondering has anyone tried the LEPA Aquachanger 240? I just bought this cooler from Frys since it was cheap. Do you guys think the cooler will fit?


----------



## JDAZ28

Hi, just after opinions before I bite the bullet & order my 1080

What does everyone think of the following;

EVGA NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 8GB SC GAMING with Blower Fan
https://www.scan.co.uk/products/evga-geforce-gtx-1080-sc-gaming-8gb-gddr5x-vr-ready-graphics-card-2560-core-1708mhz-gpu-1847mhz-boos

Looks like a decent overclock for the price & its a blower too but I could not find any reviews, would like to know how loud it is ideally


----------



## connersc

Hey everyone,

I am planning a build using this case and I have a question that I can not quite find an answer to by searching. I am planning on using a 240 aio likely the ID-Cooling Frostflow 240L and I was wondering if a 200mm front fan (like the cooler master megaflow 200) would fit (say if i have the hoses to the back)? If not a 200 then whats the max that will fit using that aio?


----------



## Sunshine66000

Hey guys, i have finally watercooled my 1080 and for the occasion i decided to go back to soft tubing. They are easyer to work with and if you chose the right one it looks even better than rigid tubing without effort.

Here is a gallery of the new version of the build :

http://imgur.com/gallery/GI4QE

Liquid is still mayhem aurora tarsis red and it looks stunning in the GPU waterblock !

I may mod the case to replace the GPU grill with a glass window. But i dont have the tools yet.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunshine66000*
> 
> Hey guys, i have finally watercooled my 1080 and for the occasion i decided to go back to soft tubing. They are easyer to work with and if you chose the right one it looks even better than rigid tubing without effort.
> 
> Here is a gallery of the new version of the build :
> 
> http://imgur.com/gallery/GI4QE
> 
> Liquid is still mayhem aurora tarsis red and it looks stunning in the GPU waterblock !
> 
> I may mod the case to replace the GPU grill with a glass window. But i dont have the tools yet.


what kind of temps are yopu getting with this, i just got a block for my 970 and have a 240 and a 120 rad on mine, and the temps are still a little high. mid 50 on the cpu and mid to upper 40s on the gpu


----------



## Sunshine66000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> what kind of temps are yopu getting with this, i just got a block for my 970 and have a 240 and a 120 rad on mine, and the temps are still a little high. mid 50 on the cpu and mid to upper 40s on the gpu


Your temps are perfectly fine. I have a faulty 4770k (i think) who gets really hot. I give it 1.33v and he reaches mid 70s when i play a cpu game or high 60s in more normal games. Mid 80s in intel burn test and mid 70s in intel extreme tuning utility. He is delided and mounted with EK precise mount (without the top). When i launch 2 games simultaneously like black desert afk fishing in a city + starcraft 2 (both are cpu intensive) i can spike at 100% and high 70s for a sec and go back to low to mid 70s. The 1080 barely hit the 50s when the cpu is on load too (games). In stress test is more like mid 40s. The pc runs at 35db at 1m.


----------



## Awsan

People i need the max GPU dimensions that can fit W,L,H

As i understand from people that the length is around 305mm max? but can i fit something like the gigabyte 1080 extreme ?
as the middle fan makes it look like a triple slot GPU + lets say i remove the side panel can it still fit ? and considering the case what is the max height if i have have 90 degrees 8pin cables and if i dont have 90 degrees 8pin cables.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> People i need the max GPU dimensions that can fit W,L,H
> 
> As i understand from people that the length is around 305mm max? but can i fit something like the gigabyte 1080 extreme ?
> as the middle fan makes it look like a triple slot GPU + lets say i remove the side panel can it still fit ? and considering the case what is the max height if i have have 90 degrees 8pin cables and if i dont have 90 degrees 8pin cables.


I really doubt that card will fit 250d. The width alone will be a problem already, you can probably get away with cards that are 2.5 slot, but 3 slot card is really pushing it.


----------



## t1337dude

Just tried to squeeze the MSI Gaming X 1070 in my build. Almost broke the thing, along with my 200mm fan. I simply unscrewed my 200mm fan and squeezed it to the side a little. With the card, it's snug in there so I don't need the screws. But after that struggle, I realized I can't close the top of my case on it! I was pretty disappointed...until I saw in this thread that someone made it work with low-profile power cables. Many thanks!


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Just tried to squeeze the MSI Gaming X 1070 in my build. Almost broke the thing, along with my 200mm fan. I simply unscrewed my 200mm fan and squeezed it to the side a little. With the card, it's snug in there so I don't need the screws. But after that struggle, I realized I can't close the top of my case on it! I was pretty disappointed...until I saw in this thread that someone made it work with low-profile power cables. Many thanks!


Had the same issue with my G1 gaming and the 200mm front intake hahahaha


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Just tried to squeeze the MSI Gaming X 1070 in my build. Almost broke the thing, along with my 200mm fan. I simply unscrewed my 200mm fan and squeezed it to the side a little. With the card, it's snug in there so I don't need the screws. But after that struggle, I realized I can't close the top of my case on it! I was pretty disappointed...until I saw in this thread that someone made it work with low-profile power cables. Many thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> Had the same issue with my G1 gaming and the 200mm front intake hahahaha


Pics please for research.


----------



## 348299

Hey guys. Do you think worth replacing my elite 130 for a 250d?
With elite I can't use good tower coolers and right now my cpu temps are not that good and I am using it on a cabinet below my tv.
I wonder if I would get better temps with a 250d.


----------



## octiny

Here's my 250D build.

Originally had it in a Ncase M1 but wanted to put it in a case that had a little bit more freedom!


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Here's my 250D build.
> 
> Originally had it in a Ncase M1 but wanted to put it in a case that had a little bit more freedom!


How did you feel about sacrificing the quality of M1? I have had my build in 250D for at least a year now but in few weeks I am migrating to Parvum. Wanted something more premium.


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trito*
> 
> How did you feel about sacrificing the quality of M1? I have had my build in 250D for at least a year now but in few weeks I am migrating to Parvum. Wanted something more premium.


To be honest, the 250D is a much more solid case in terms of feel. N1 feels extremely flimsy in the panels and scratches way too easy in both my experiences (v3 and v5 black). Much happier with the 250D.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> To be honest, the 250D is a much more solid case in terms of feel. N1 feels extremely flimsy in the panels and scratches way too easy in both my experiences (v3 and v5 black). Much happier with the 250D.


Is your video card cooler an intake?


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Is your video card cooler an intake?


Correct, gpu radiator is in push/pull intake and I removed the fan filter. Great temps compared to pushing air out, GPU temps got out of control when I tested it out that way.

CPU OC temps mid 60's in 64P BF4/Crysis 3 and low 70's during stress testing.

Both GPU's with OC hit 58-59C and stay there during 4K gaming sesh's.


----------



## JDAZ28

Bit of a squeeze in my case with a full size Blu-ray writer & water cooling radiator.

I would like to replace the Blu-ray writer with a slim one & mount it at the very top leaving some space underneath.

Is there a half height blanking plate with mountings for the BR writer at the top I can buy?


----------



## t1337dude

So...those low-profile GPU power cables did the trick. MSI 1070 now just barely fits in. There's something neat about having so much power in a rather compact package. I know the 250D isn't the smallest case, but it sure fits into the entertainment center pretty well and also holds some of the most powerful gaming hardware so I'm extremely satisfied.


----------



## CaptChiggs

Just finished my first build since the gtx 770 came out






















Never built a computer so small before, I don't know why because I'm never going back to a full tower. Oh and don't mind the cable management, I got super excited and threw it all together in the course of an all-nighter.



Gotta say, installing the H100i v2 was a pain in the butt. Wasn't sure I was going to get it to fit. I kept reading yes and no from all over the forums. Hopefully that picture clears up what you have to do to get it to fit if anyone is wondering.

Specs:

CPU - Intel Core i5-6600K
GPU - EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 SC
MB - MSI B150I Gaming Pro AC LGA 1151
Cooler - Corsair H100i v2
Ram - Corsair Vengeance 16GB DDR4 2133
SSD - Samsung 850 EVO 500gb (dude, when did ssd's get so cheap? this is my first one...)
HDD - WD Black 1tb
PSU - Corsair RMx 750w


----------



## XKaan

Hi all - building an ITX gaming rig for portability, and I am considering this case. Question - for those of you who have it:

I noticed the GPU length limitation in the specs is 290mm - I grabbed a Powercolor Devil RX480 for sub-$200, was too good a deal to pass up for this build. The GPU is 310mm

Is the 290mm restriction in place in case you decide to put a 200mm fan up front, or is that the hard limit? Anyone with a 140mm up front that could take a measurement for me?

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Hi all - building an ITX gaming rig for portability, and I am considering this case. Question - for those of you who have it:
> 
> I noticed the GPU length limitation in the specs is 290mm - I grabbed a Powercolor Devil RX480 for sub-$200, was too good a deal to pass up for this build. The GPU is 310mm
> 
> Is the 290mm restriction in place in case you decide to put a 200mm fan up front, or is that the hard limit? Anyone with a 140mm up front that could take a measurement for me?
> 
> Any advice is appreciated!


290mm is the official figure however I had my G1 GTX 970 installed that is 299mm and then it was pretty much scratching the front metal part of the case. So 310mm unfortunately is just too long for this case.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trito*
> 
> 290mm is the official figure however I had my G1 GTX 970 installed that is 299mm and then it was pretty much scratching the front metal part of the case. So 310mm unfortunately is just too long for this case.


Understood! Thank you for taking the time! Repped!

I guess it's on to an Enthoo Evolv ITX! (Wish the D-Frame mini was in stock somewhere!)


----------



## Trito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Understood! Thank you for taking the time! Repped!
> 
> I guess it's on to an Enthoo Evolv ITX! (Wish the D-Frame mini was in stock somewhere!)


No problem mate.
Good luck with your build


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trito*
> 
> No problem mate.
> Good luck with your build


Ok - the plot thickens!

I got the card last night and measured it, and from the very front of the cooler to the back edge of the PCI slot plate is 299 mm.

Apparently the 310mm in the specs of the card is from the very front of the cooler to the back edge of the DVI slot - so that's where the extra 11mm is from.

So according to you this should BARELY fit, but I'm still doubtful it would be worth it, as I'd love to have a 200mm fan up front also.

Just wanted to update the thread with more info in the event someone else needs it at some point.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Trito*
> 
> No problem mate.
> Good luck with your build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok - the plot thickens!
> 
> I got the card last night and measured it, and from the very front of the cooler to the back edge of the PCI slot plate is 299 mm.
> 
> Apparently the 310mm in the specs of the card is from the very front of the cooler to the back edge of the DVI slot - so that's where the extra 11mm is from.
> 
> So according to you this should BARELY fit, but I'm still doubtful it would be worth it, as I'd love to have a 200mm fan up front also.
> 
> Just wanted to update the thread with more info in the event someone else needs it at some point.
Click to expand...

my 1070 g1 barely fit (Its a little bit pushed towards the case side, the PCI bracket doesnt like it) with a 200mm and its 280mm long


----------



## Toukassay

Hi all, I've received my KFA² 1070 Exoc Sniper today, I'll show you if it fit.. or not :/ Seems to be 296mm long and 141mm tall, we'll see...


----------



## Toukassay

It fit ! 296mm was with the braket, from a side to the DVI port, so it fit nicely








The Motherboard is bending a little, I'm kinda worry but it's okay.


----------



## Sneaky2Toes

Does anyone know if the MSI GTX 1070 Seahawk will work in the 250D? Curious if the radiator will reach to the front of the case.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Has anyone been able to get the ASUS Strix 1070 in this case? I thought I had read a few pages back that someone had, but wanted to confirm.

EDIT: I just tried to fit the Strix and if it wasn't for about 1-2 mm, this thing would of fit.


----------



## Protoe

Seems to be a slight revision to the 250D logo out in the wild but can't find any additional info on it. Found via /r/gamingpc. Comparison:


----------



## Halciet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Protoe*
> 
> Seems to be a slight revision to the 250D logo out in the wild but can't find any additional info on it. Found via /r/gamingpc. Comparison:


Which do you have? I have one that matches the top image.


----------



## Protoe

Spotted a couple of more on Twitter here and here.

 

Besides the logo I'm more interested in knowing if they've been modified to properly fit their latest AiOs.


----------



## FelipeSony

hi, i new here and this is my Qorsair


----------



## Pok3r

Hi everyone
i'm new to the site

recently i just got myself a 250D case

but i wonder if my board will fit in together with my GFX card?
and the power supply as well?
please you guys please help me out?

CPU - Intel Core i5-6600K
GPU - ASUS ROG STRIX Radeon RX 460 4GB OC Edition AMD Gaming Graphics Card
MB - MSI B150I Gaming Pro AC LGA 1151
Cooler - Corsair H180i
Ram - Corsair Vengeance 16GB (8 x 2) DDR4 2133
SSD - DREVO X1 Series 240GB SSD 2.5-inch Solid State Drive SATA3 Read 550MB/S Write 470MB/S
PSU - EVGA 500 W1, 80+ WHITE 500W, 3 Year Warranty, Power Supply 100-W1-0500-KR


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Started a log with the 250D.

Have built rigs in quite a few of the Corsair cases, this will be the smallest (Previous are 750d, and 780T)

Top Link in my Siggy.

Once case arrives and start to get parts installed, will update









TCO


----------



## jucky

Gpu:Asus gtx 1080 Rog Oc
Mb :Asus z170i pro gaming
Cpu:I7 6700k
Noctua nh-u9s cpu cooler
Front fan intake: noctua nf-a14 pwm 1x140mm - I switched this fan from mobo to gpu and will only start when gpu rich 60 degrees celsius
Side fans intake: noctua nf-s12a pwm 2x120mm
Back fans exaust: noctua nf-a8 pwm 2x80mm


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jucky*
> 
> Gpu:Asus gtx 1080 Rog Oc
> Mb :Asus z170i pro gaming
> Cpu:I7 6700k
> Noctua nh-u9s cpu cooler
> Front fan intake: noctua nf-a14 pwm 1x140mm - I switched this fan from mobo to gpu and will only start when gpu rich 60 degrees celsius
> Side fans intake: noctua nf-s12a pwm 2x120mm
> Back fans exaust: noctua nf-a8 pwm 2x80mm


How did you fit that 1080? I couldn't properly fit the 1070 version in this case at all.


----------



## jucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> How did you fit that 1080? I couldn't properly fit the 1070 version in this case at all.


Gpu:Asus gtx 1080 Rog Oc
Mb :Asus z170i pro gaming
Cpu:I7 6700k
Noctua nh-u9s cpu cooler
Front fan intake: noctua nf-a14 pwm 1x140mm - I switched this fan from mobo to gpu and will only start when gpu rich 60 degrees celsius
Side fans intake: noctua nf-s12a pwm 2x120mm
Back fans exaust: noctua nf-a8 pwm 2x80mm









Mobo first
GPU second (remove front fan and slide the GPU through)
CPU cooler third than ram , fans etc.


----------



## jucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jucky*
> 
> Gpu:Asus gtx 1080 Rog Oc
> Mb :Asus z170i pro gaming
> Cpu:I7 6700k
> Noctua nh-u9s cpu cooler
> Front fan intake: noctua nf-a14 pwm 1x140mm - I switched this fan from mobo to gpu and will only start when gpu rich 60 degrees celsius
> Side fans intake: noctua nf-s12a pwm 2x120mm
> Back fans exaust: noctua nf-a8 pwm 2x80mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mobo first
> GPU second (remove front fan and slide the GPU through)
> CPU cooler third than ram , fans etc.


https://youtu.be/zSLkBxshrII


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jucky*
> 
> https://youtu.be/zSLkBxshrII


Thanks for the video. I could not get the card in no matter what I had tried so I opted for the Air 240. Now that I know all I have to do is remove the bracket, maybe I might try again and just return the Air 240. Though I am also a huge fan of the Air 240, I've built my kids system in one and love the versatility of going either mini-ITX or mATX as an option without going to a full mATX case.


----------



## akbaar

this thing hanging is ASUS FAN+ for extra head pins for fans, guys any idea how to or where to put this thing? or maybe get rid of it?!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Thanks to Jucky after removing the GPU bracket with a little fight I was able to get the Strix in. I notice that the Air 240 was a real hot box with this card in it so I wanted to try and get this card in here.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Completed.





TCO


----------



## saxovtsmike

can someone meashure the height between the case floot and the 5.25" odd slot. Would a ~200mm high EKWB DDC-RES combo fit ?
I´d like to keep the 5.25 bay for a Aquaero.
Tia Mike


----------



## beatmyface

Going to be starting on a 250D very soon. Have decided to build a dedicated streaming rig and as usual have to get a Corsair case.

Going to be robbing some parts from my main gaming rig(750D Airflow) to put in here. Mainly the PSU and memory as it gives me an excuse to upgrade the main rig.

Excited to do a mini ITX build as it'll be my first. If it enjoy this enough, I may have to downaize the main rig into one of these and keep the 750D for a backup.


----------



## Hindsight

I have an old Galaxy GTX 580 that has a large heatsink and triple fan setup. The card is very tall because of this. 11.5" x 4.5" x 2.5" are the dims for the card. I know the length is ok for the 250D case, but can anyone tell me if the height would be ok? By the pictures I have seen, it looks like the graphics card sits quite close to the edge of the case and I'm not sure mine will fit. Thanks in advance.


----------



## beatmyface

So I know most run a H100i cooler because the other 240mm options don't fit. Since my 250D is a dedicated streaming rig with no use for a video card, could I run one of the other options like the GTX or v2 and mount it in the same spot most run a video card?


----------



## beatmyface

Disregard my last post. Got my 250D in hand last night and realized that wouldn't work


----------



## DaniyelFPS

Hello guys, I want to change from my current pc case(inwin 901/heatbox) to the Corsair 250D. The current parts I have:

- GPU: GTX 690 4GB - Upgrading to gtx 1070 soon
- CPU: i5-4690k
- MOBO: ASROCK z97-e
- PSU: Coolermaster v 850w
- RAM: 2x4gb corsair dominator
- HDD: Seagate 1TB and Samsung SSD 120GB
- AIO: Corsair H80i
- Monitor: XL2411 144HZ

My question is how, how and where should I mount the H80i radiator, do I need fans on both sides. Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaniyelFPS*
> 
> Hello guys, I want to change from my current pc case(inwin 901/heatbox) to the Corsair 250D. The current parts I have:
> 
> - GPU: GTX 690 4GB - Upgrading to gtx 1070 soon
> - CPU: i5-4690k
> - MOBO: ASROCK z97-e
> - PSU: Coolermaster v 850w
> - RAM: 2x4gb corsair dominator
> - HDD: Seagate 1TB and Samsung SSD 120GB
> - AIO: Corsair H80i
> - Monitor: XL2411 144HZ
> 
> My question is how, how and where should I mount the H80i radiator, do I need fans on both sides. Thanks for any suggestions


Would recommend a front mount with push pull as its not a 240mm.

As for the fans i have
1x200m(Front,intake)
2x120mm(H100i,Outake)
2x80mm(back,Outtake)
Honorable mention (1070 fans)

And boy oh boy its a wind tunnel alright, temps are great and its quite









But you will be good with h80 intake with push/pull and 1x120mm outtake on the side


----------



## DaniyelFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> Would recommend a front mount with push pull as its not a 240mm.
> 
> As for the fans i have
> 1x200m(Front,intake)
> 2x120mm(H100i,Outake)
> 2x80mm(back,Outtake)
> Honorable mention (1070 fans)
> 
> And boy oh boy its a wind tunnel alright, temps are great and its quite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you will be good with h80 intake with push/pull and 1x120mm outtake on the side


ok, what about on the opposite side of the gpu, should i put 2 fans there as intake or outake?

Edit: i have seen some people put the h80i rad on the side with a single fan, is having the rad as intake from front a better option compared to that?


----------



## wipedout

Building my first Corsair 250d. Specs below, any advice. I have heard mixed things about the H100i v2 cooler. Think this will work or is there a good alternative? Also any tips on items to swap out?

- GPU: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X
- CPU: i7-7700k 4.2
- MOBO: MSI Z270I Gaming Pro
- PSU: Seasonic S12II 620W
- RAM: 2 x 8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3000
- HDD: Samsung Evo 960 500GB NVMe M.2
- AIO: Corsair H100i v2

Thanks


----------



## herman82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Protoe*
> 
> Seems to be a slight revision to the 250D logo out in the wild but can't find any additional info on it. Found via /r/gamingpc. Comparison:


I received the one on the bottom that only has the flag as logo:


It says copyright 2015 on the box, so it dose not seem very new... there was apparently a problem with motherboard bending that i assume is corrected in this case


----------



## Protoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herman82*
> 
> I received the one on the bottom that only has the flag as logo...It says copyright 2015 on the box, so it dose not seem very new... there was apparently a problem with motherboard bending that i assume is corrected in this case


Mine was dated "2013-2014" and came equipped with the fix so you're good. Yes, I still have the box








Unfortunately the 2" of space seems unchanged. Pity. At least some folks can forego the bottom bracket and still manage to squeeze their rad/fans in.

During Computex last year Noctua did reveal their 120x120x15mm slim fan which would be perfect, but there's been no _official_ news since. Only a Tweet from months ago:



> @whereiskyleb Yes, we've been working on this for a while already, hope to have it on the market before the end of the year!
> 
> - Noctua (@Noctua_at)


May 27, 2016

So hopefully soon.


----------



## ekoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Protoe*
> 
> Mine was dated "2013-2014" and came equipped with the fix so you're good. Yes, I still have the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the 2" of space seems unchanged. Pity. At least some folks can forego the bottom bracket and still manage to squeeze their rad/fans in.
> 
> During Computex last year Noctua did reveal their 120x120x15mm slim fan which would be perfect, but there's been no _official_ news since. Only a Tweet from months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @whereiskyleb Yes, we've been working on this for a while already, hope to have it on the market before the end of the year!
> 
> - Noctua (@Noctua_at)
> 
> 
> 
> May 27, 2016
> 
> So hopefully soon.
Click to expand...

It seems as if the issue with the h100i v2/gtx's fitting is a thicker rad vs/ the h100. Could this be remedied but replacing the corsair fans w/ slimmer fans? Right now it's a 30mm rad w/ 25mm fans. What about dropping 15mm thick fans making only 45 total vs the 55 total stock? Would this work?


----------



## Protoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoh*
> 
> Could this be remedied but replacing the corsair fans w/ slimmer fans?


Yes.


----------



## ekoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Protoe*
> 
> Yes.


Thanks for that link REP+

Anyways, I think I may just settle on an h80i v2. Just realized you can easily fit a push pull setup on the front fan mount


----------



## saxovtsmike




----------



## afkrad

Hi guys!

I've been with 250D for 2 years now with 970 strix as my vga, and now I want to upgrade to 1070, which the cheapest one in my country is Zotac 1070 AMP! edition as the other brands cost me 80-100$ more.

That said, 1070 AMP! seems a lil bit too large for 250D with 300mm x 148mm card dimension. I've seen some of the builds in this forum using cards with 300mm length that fit, but my question is if the height of 1070 AMP! (148mm) might make it to the case?


----------



## Protoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afkrad*
> 
> but my question is if the height of 1070 AMP! (148mm) might make it to the case?


According to this post on Anandtech it's possible.


----------



## pony-tail

After having had one of these and ditching it ( Gumtree )and buying a 380t , because of the ROG board / H100i clearance issue I have decided to order another 2 and try them with a dual 120mm Silverstone all in one liquid cooler and this time with a Maximus viii Impact instead of the Maximus vii Impact.
The Silverstone rad is 27mm thick and the fans 25 which should fit but with very little to no clearance .
The only thing I think I need to worry about is the position of the pipes on the radiator.
Anyway the cases should be here Monday or Tuesday and the rads on Tuesday/ Wednesday .
I am not unhappy with the 380t cases ( though they are bigger than I like ) Just that for on desk placement the 250d is in my opinion a more suitable option. That said it is not the 380ts I am about to strip it is a Prodigy and a Fractal design Define Nano S ( the prodigy because it is beaten and scratched and knocked around , the Nano s because ......... well I can not, voice my opinion on that one for fear of litigation )


----------



## Cheaptrick

It's been a long time since I'm last active on this thread. Glad to see the 250D club still going strong. I still have my 250D & loving it.


----------



## afkrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Protoe*
> 
> According to this post on Anandtech it's possible.


ahhh got it, thanks man!


----------



## DownRoad

Hey guys. I'm a new pc builder, and my first case (and my first build). I'm not sure how i feel about the case right now (but then again, I bought it used so a lot of stuff is missing from it, notably the 2 3.5 inch drive bays and ODD tray. I tried to rebuy them from Corsair, but it would cost me 50$ just for shipping them up to Canada... which is half the price of the case itself. Ugh), but I do like the look and etc, as well as all the space that I have to experiment and place more things into...

Just one problem: I think my cable management is trash?



I've never built a desktop before, so I don't actually know how cable management should be? I got some cable ties with the case, but I'm not suer how to actually tuck things away so that they're out of sight. Any ideas? Or is this as good as it gets?

Also, does anyone have any recomendations for quieter cooling? My water cooler keeps things really, really cold (idling, web work and even photo editing is at around 25c), but I can hear a bit of a hum. Since this is my first build, I don't know if it's normal either...


----------



## FelipeSony

GPU upgrade.
i need a better cable management


----------



## redrum22

Hi guys. After a lot of thinking i've decided to go Mini ITX, then I found the 250d and think is the case i want. I want a computer for daily multimedia/office use with good potential for 1080p 60 fps gaming and future upgradeability. So here's the build I'm thinking of:

- MOBO: ASUS Z170I Pro Gaming → After reading a lot of stuff i think that's the bang for the buck.
- CPU: Intel Core i5-6600K → Here I'm doubtfull. Should I go for the newer 7600k for the extra 30$ (yes, i know that is extra 10$ on amazon.com but i live in europe...)
- RAM: Patriot Viper 4 (2x8GB) → Decission came up after reading tom's hardware but i understand there's plenty of choice in this field.
- GPU: MSI Radeon RX 480 GAMING (8GB) → I plan to play at 1080p at good rates, cheaper than Nvidia's GTX 1060 and better future expectations due o the DirectX12 stuff.
- PSU: Corsair CX650M → Don't know if upgrading to de RM650X would be worthy.
- FAN: Corsair Hydro Series H100i V2 Extreme + Some secondary fans→ Here is where i get stuck. I need to read more about the compatibily and clearance issues some users have and about ventilation configurations.
- Drives: Already have a 250 Gb Samsung 850 EVO SSD and a 2TB Seagate Barracuda HDD.

So I think that's all. It's the best i can do with my limited knowledge so i hope you guys can give me some good advice. Thank's all in advance!


----------



## joeh4384

I just built my new main rig in a 250d. So far its been good, the X42 could be a little cooler and the Strix ITX Z270i board is missing USB 2.0 headers which would help for the AIO.

7700K
EVGA 1070 (from secondary rig) soon to be a MSI 1080ti Gaming X when they come out.
NZXT X42 AOI
Asus Striz 270i
2 960 EVO 1tb NVME in Raid 0
32 GB Ram
EVGA G3 650 PSU


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownRoad*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm a new pc builder, and my first case (and my first build). I'm not sure how i feel about the case right now (but then again, I bought it used so a lot of stuff is missing from it, notably the 2 3.5 inch drive bays and ODD tray. I tried to rebuy them from Corsair, but it would cost me 50$ just for shipping them up to Canada... which is half the price of the case itself. Ugh), but I do like the look and etc, as well as all the space that I have to experiment and place more things into...
> 
> Just one problem: I think my cable management is trash?
> 
> 
> 
> I've never built a desktop before, so I don't actually know how cable management should be? I got some cable ties with the case, but I'm not suer how to actually tuck things away so that they're out of sight. Any ideas? Or is this as good as it gets?
> 
> Also, does anyone have any recomendations for quieter cooling? My water cooler keeps things really, really cold (idling, web work and even photo editing is at around 25c), but I can hear a bit of a hum. Since this is my first build, I don't know if it's normal either...


Depending on how many hard drives, you can tuck some cables there. At the least group as much as you can without unplugging them and tie them together.


----------



## joeh4384

Anyone rocking a 2.5 slot card in the 250d? I need to know what kind of 1080ti I can drop in. I may end up getting a reference card and turning it into a hybrid.


----------



## alexcapstick97

Hi, I am thinking of doing a build in this case. I already own a Gigabyte G1 gaming 980 ti and was wondering whether anyone would know if it fits. The card is only a few mm larger than the specification for the case. Thanks in advance!


----------



## t1337dude

Can anyone speculate on which 1080 Ti aftermarket cards that will fit in the case? I noticed a lot seem to be extra big (ASUS Strix is 2.5 slots) or extra wide (MSI Gaming X 1080 Ti).


----------



## tpain813

Hey all, just to confirm, Hybrid cards fit in the case with a h100i, right? I'm planning on upgrading to a 1080ti FE, then throwing a hybrid cooler on it and wanted to see if people have had success putting the GPU rad in the front? I did some searching in the thread, but didn't see an pics (or couldn't find them).

Also, in this configuration, would the front Rad fan still be intake, with the h100i fans on the side as exhaust?


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Can anyone speculate on which 1080 Ti aftermarket cards that will fit in the case? I noticed a lot seem to be extra big (ASUS Strix is 2.5 slots) or extra wide (MSI Gaming X 1080 Ti).


It should work, I have a 140mm AIO in front. I am sure I could fit a 120mm one for a Hybrid Card. You might want to play around with the fan orientation.


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Can anyone speculate on which 1080 Ti aftermarket cards that will fit in the case? I noticed a lot seem to be extra big (ASUS Strix is 2.5 slots) or extra wide (MSI Gaming X 1080 Ti).


I went ahead and pre-ordered the EVGA FTW 1080ti. I will be curious as I really do not want to wait till May. I really wanted an MSI card as my MSI 1080 fits fine but I am unsure about the 2.5 slots hitting the dust filter.


----------



## t1337dude

For those that are curious - the MSI Gaming X 1080 Ti fits in the Corair 250D. I will post pics later. The dust filter needs to be removed or placed on the outside of the case (not a problem for me as my case is up against something) and the side of the case that sits adjacent to the card must be put on *very carefully*, as it's within a few mm of the fans and the fans will clip if you don't put it on delicately.


----------



## tpain813

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> It should work, I have a 140mm AIO in front. I am sure I could fit a 120mm one for a Hybrid Card. You might want to play around with the fan orientation.


Awesome, thank you! From what I'm hearing, I may put both the h100i side fans and front AIO fan as intakes.

Supposed to get the hybrid cooler Monday, but won't be getting the 1080ti until about a week or two later, so can post results once everything is in.


----------



## Povilas123

Hello,

I did a build in 250D and I very much like it








Thou I am not extremely happy with quality of case. Panels dont allign perfectly.
Asus strix was pain to fit. I used two washers under the srews that hold card at the end and a stand to reduce motherboard bend.
Just after fitting the card I realized that I could have bought smaller one I fitted 200 mm fan in front. Because of gaps arround 140mm fan, it sucks air from inside case. I checked my theory with some incence and after that fitted some foam between fan and dust filter.
Radiator was easy to fit in without the lower bracket.
SFX psu was a good idea. Cables are half shorter than normal psu. There is so much space for hidding cables.
I had noise dampening material left from my car, so i glued some to panels. I am not sure how much it helps









In summer I would like to paint pump mountings black and install real glass instead of plastic.














Video of AIO in action.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/yt706lz3lp168q0/video-1488030660.mp4?dl=0


----------



## Cheaptrick

You can use a fan adaptor.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-plastic-fan-adapter-200mm-to-140mm-120mm-ice-black.html


----------



## Povilas123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> You can use a fan adaptor.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-plastic-fan-adapter-200mm-to-140mm-120mm-ice-black.html


Not sure if this adapter will fit. Asus RX480 strix is huge. Gap between card and front of case is like 3mm


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Povilas123*
> 
> Not sure if this adapter will fit. Asus RX480 strix is huge. Gap between card and front of case is like 3mm


Forget about it then. I check the side & it looks like you need roughly 7mm of space to fit it in.


----------



## Cheaptrick

But wait, looking closely at the pic of your GPU & it looks like it will fit. The fan adaptor doesn't go all the way to the side. You still have enough space to fit it in.


----------



## Mrip541

I had to swap out my 200mm for something smaller to get my Gigabyte 1080ti gaming oc to fit. Problem isn't the card but the plastic cover. I could just hack off the end with a dremel but id rather not void the warranty. Didn't think of a fan adapter...


----------



## Povilas123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> 
> 
> But wait, looking closely at the pic of your GPU & it looks like it will fit. The fan adaptor doesn't go all the way to the side. You still have enough space to fit it in.


I think so too. I checked that gap is very small on plastic fan cover side, PCB is shorter.

Which shop in europe sells these things? Even in ebay these are expensive.


----------



## remediless

Hi all,

by any chance some of you tried MSI 1080 ti is fitting to 250D or not ? After 2-3 weeks I am thinking to get it but width of a crd is maybe will be problem as it is 2.5 slot card.

thank you in advance.


----------



## Afbiker83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpain813*
> 
> Hey all, just to confirm, Hybrid cards fit in the case with a h100i, right? I'm planning on upgrading to a 1080ti FE, then throwing a hybrid cooler on it and wanted to see if people have had success putting the GPU rad in the front? I did some searching in the thread, but didn't see an pics (or couldn't find them).
> 
> Also, in this configuration, would the front Rad fan still be intake, with the h100i fans on the side as exhaust?


I can confirm this information about the hybrid 1080 ti cards fitting. I just installed a Corsair (MSI) Hydro GFX GTX 1080 Ti Liquid Cooled Graphics Card. It was actually a much easier fit inside the 250d than my previous card, an Asus GTX 1080 Strix. All fans but the two rear ones are set to intake. Wiring throughout the case is still a work in progress... But the H55 that comes with the card impresses me greatly with its cooling capabilities. At idle, it is around 25-27°C; during gaming it jumps to only around 45-60°C, depending on resolution. The water cooling and card fans are barely (if at all) audible at 8 feet away while seated on my couch gaming. I'm very pleased with this setup. I really enjoy this case.


----------



## Hattori1000

Hey








Here Pictures of my FULL Watercooled Corsair 250D.

*
Inside:*
i7 6700K
ASUS Maximus VIII Impact
32GB G.skill TridentZ
EVGA GTX 970 FTW
EVGA SuperNova 650 P2 Platinum
2x 256GB Samsung 850 PRO
2x 500GB Samsung 850 EVO
*
Cooling:*
Aquacomputer Aquastream Ultimate
Aquacomputer Aquaero 6 Pro
240 EKWB Slim Radiator
120 EKWB Slim Radiator (Front)
16er Hardtube

"All Wires are handmade"







Sorry for my bad english...
Greeting from Germany


----------



## azbot

Hey all







,

Im looking to build a new pc and really liked the 250d as my case. My question is whether a ASUS 1080ti Strix will fit into the 250d?

I've done research , and it looks like the length and height is fine as they are the same dimensions as the 1080 strix , And people have managed to fit them in. My concern is the width of the card, will it not fit with the sidepanel on? Has anyone tried it

Any help would be great, Thank you !!


----------



## vcd1077

Hey Hattori1000, that looks awesome!

- What size pump/reservoir combo are you using - any customisation to the case to mount it?
- Was there a preference for the reservoir/combo based on requirement to fit in the case and cooling power required for CPU and GPU?
- Is the Aquacomputer Aquastream Ultimate mounted at the front next to the 240 radiator?

Thanks!


----------



## gixxerovod

Hi, all! It's my obsidian, and gtx1080mini graphic card. Have a nice day!


----------



## ElectroGeek007

I squeeeeezed the Bigliest™ 1080 Ti (Aorus Xtreme) into my 250D!







I only had to take off the "X" thing on the front of the card. This probably won't be a permanent setup but I wondered if it would fit.


----------



## gixxerovod

Judging by the photo, the motherboard ducked dangerously under the graphics card. And the reason is not the weight of the card, but the wrong distance when designing the case. I had a similar problem and I decided to put it washers between the case and the graphics card.


----------



## CosmicFTW

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> I squeeeeezed the Bigliest™ 1080 Ti (Aorus Xtreme) into my 250D!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had to take off the "X" thing on the front of the card. This probably won't be a permanent setup but I wondered if it would fit.
Click to expand...

Hi I am looking at this card to swap out my Strix 1080 in my 250D. Can you fit the side panel on with the card installed? Do the fan blades hit it? Any info or tips would be appreciated.
Thx.


----------



## feebs83

hi all

my 250d is arriving next week - looking at cpu coolers as i need to replace my K2 MountDoom

i was looking at the Corsair H100i V2 but found out it is different to the H100i (fan size) so it will not fit

seen mixed opitions of the h100i so do i go h100i or something else?

I would like to overclock a bit.

what can you suggest?

seen some nice ones in this thread but lost the page number ;(

tar

Phil


----------



## feebs83

reading the specs again - corsair site states

Compatible Corsair Liquid Coolers
H55, H60, H100i

with

Radiator Mount Locations
Front: 120/140mm
Side: 240mm

checking cooler specs - there are 2 versions on of the h100i

280mm x 27mm (dual 140mm fans) or 240mm x 25mm (dual 120mm fans)

the V2 specs are

240mm x 25mm (dual 120mm fans)

from the specs - can i fit the h100i v2?

tar

Phil


----------



## xeepsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feebs83*
> 
> reading the specs again - corsair site states
> 
> Nope. Just the one with the 120mm fans.
> 
> Compatible Corsair Liquid Coolers
> H55, H60, H100i
> 
> with
> 
> Radiator Mount Locations
> Front: 120/140mm
> Side: 240mm
> 
> checking cooler specs - there are 2 versions on of the h100i
> 
> 280mm x 27mm (dual 140mm fans) or 240mm x 25mm (dual 120mm fans)
> 
> the V2 specs are
> 
> 240mm x 25mm (dual 120mm fans)
> 
> from the specs - can i fit the h100i v2?
> 
> tar
> 
> Phil


----------



## Sneaky2Toes

I just went through the same ordeal. The pump on my H100i has fried. I needed a replacement and was lucky to find a regular H100i on Corsair's webstore. The v2 and GTX are 3mm thicker than the original H100i. You can squeeze them in the 250D from what I have seen, but you have to remove the bottom fan screws and the lower cross bar. Didn't really like that scenario so I am happy I found the regular H100i. next build I do will be in a matx tower I think. Just need a bit more room to do any real water cooling without having to do 100% custom cables and such.


----------



## feebs83

Found it to difficult to find a h100i in the uk

Waiting on a refund as I was sent a gt and going to get a captain 240 ex

Colour scheme would match the asus vi board too

Thanks tho


----------



## NBrock

Can someone with the "fix" spacer please measure it for me and give me the dimensions. I can't find my original order info for when I got my case. I also can't remember where I got it...pretty sure Microcenter years ago. Anyway. I would like to use the case again but don't need my board bending so I'd like to make my own spacer.


----------



## Halciet

Has anyone tested to see if this case will fit the new Noctua NF-A20 fan in the front, with the DVD tray and a corsair pump installed? It's measurements are 200x200x30,which I think might be slightly too thick









http://noctua.at/en/nf-a20-pwm.html


----------



## Krazee

My buddy wants to do a small pc build and this may just be the perfect case


----------



## Nerat

Do you know if it's possible to mount 200mm fan with any of the GTX 1080 cards?


----------



## gixxerovod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerat*
> 
> Do you know if it's possible to mount 200mm fan with any of the GTX 1080 cards?


Yes. This is Zotac 1080 mini. I have one. Other graphics card very long, and mount only with 140mm fan
http://www.overclock.net/t/1466042/lightbox/post/26115726/id/3041160


----------



## crash4fun

Zotac Amp Edition 1080 Ti with an AIO, just barely fits (300mm length). Card fit with the air cooler too.


Runs amazing too.


----------



## Nerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash4fun*
> 
> Zotac Amp Edition 1080 Ti with an AIO, just barely fits (300mm length). Card fit with the air cooler too.
> 
> 
> Runs amazing too.


Wow. You should manage your cables dude







.


----------



## crash4fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerat*
> 
> Wow. You should manage your cables dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah it's a temporary mess as I'm currently in my dining room while we patch things & put new floor in the computer room. Although it's only a little better normally. Hard to manage cables in the 250D.


----------



## Raity

Hello guys,
I'm struggling for a week already trying to determine *which 1080Ti card will fit my beloved 250D case.*
Unfortunately the choice is a bit limited.

I know that EVGA SC and SC2 cards fit, but in my country it's hard to find this cards in stock.

I love *MSI Gaming X* design actually (I have MSI 980Ti Golden) but can't determine will it fit or not.
There's a chance also that *EVGA FTW3* will fit, i mean it definitely fit by it's length of 300mm but I'm confused by highs of 143mm (because my 141mm Golden MSI 980Ti was a really tight fit)

Can you advise please?
*Buy any chance some one already using / or tried to fit Gaming X / FTW3 in 250D?*


----------



## Raity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raity*
> 
> Hello guys,
> I'm struggling for a week already trying to determine *which 1080Ti card will fit my beloved 250D case.*
> Unfortunately the choice is a bit limited.
> 
> I know that EVGA SC and SC2 cards fit, but in my country it's hard to find this cards in stock.
> 
> I love *MSI Gaming X* design actually (I have MSI 980Ti Golden) but can't determine will it fit or not.
> There's a chance also that *EVGA FTW3* will fit, i mean it definitely fit by it's length of 300mm but I'm confused by highs of 143mm (because my 141mm Golden MSI 980Ti was a really tight fit)
> 
> Can you advise please?
> *Buy any chance some one already using / or tried to fit Gaming X / FTW3 in 250D?*


OK Guys, no one advised on the question above so i decided to try FTW3 by myself.
After all, I can confirm that *it fit in the 250D* case after easy metal bracket removal.
This bracket:

Also, during installation you need to temporary remove the front fan from the case, not a big deal.

The main concern about FTW3 was a card height of 143mm, but the card itself is only 140mm, the 3mm part is a black plastic "1080ti" LED which not covering all of the card but protrudes from the surface in one exact place.
Take a closer look at the image below:



GPU sits tight but perfect in 250D.
Also soft-sleeved PSU cables allows me to close top part of the case, no problem.


----------



## w0ts0n

Per
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raity*
> 
> OK Guys, no one advised on the question above so i decided to try FTW3 by myself.
> After all, I can confirm that *it fit in the 250D* case after easy metal bracket removal.
> This bracket:
> 
> Also, during installation you need to temporary remove the front fan from the case, not a big deal.
> 
> The main concern about FTW3 was a card height of 143mm, but the card itself is only 140mm, the 3mm part is a black plastic "1080ti" LED which not covering all of the card but protrudes from the surface in one exact place.
> Take a closer look at the image below:
> 
> 
> 
> GPU sits tight but perfect in 250D.
> Also soft-sleeved PSU cables allows me to close top part of the case, no problem.


Wow! Thanks for checking this. I'm seriously tempted to buy a FTW3 and put it in. How does it run heat wise?
Also do you have any pictures of the system?


----------



## Raity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0ts0n*
> 
> Per
> Wow! Thanks for checking this. I'm seriously tempted to buy a FTW3 and put it in. How does it run heat wise?
> Also do you have any pictures of the system?


Furmark 1440p - 81*C max, 60% fan, overclocked card:
Power target - 117%
GPU Clock + 100
MEM Clock + 150

Pics:





Also i should warn you about this card.
I have a strange whistling sound that my GPU producing.
Check this video please, you can clearly hear the additional noise the fans producing, while it's actualy must be only the sound of the air moving.

1. Low RPM - youtu.be/sACVPJ9rn0U
2. High RPM - youtu.be/Q_SwrNXNpSg

It's happening with any RMP settings from 1% to 100%, but from 1% to 20% the noise is mild.


----------



## w0ts0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raity*
> 
> Furmark 1440p - 81*C max, 60% fan, overclocked card:
> Power target - 117%
> GPU Clock + 100
> MEM Clock + 150
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i should warn you about this card.
> I have a strange whistling sound that my GPU producing.
> Check this video please, you can clearly hear the additional noise the fans producing, while it's actualy must be only the sound of the air moving.
> 
> 1. Low RPM - youtu.be/sACVPJ9rn0U
> 2. High RPM - youtu.be/Q_SwrNXNpSg
> 
> It's happening with any RMP settings from 1% to 100%, but from 1% to 20% the noise is mild.


Thank you! Can I see what it looks like without the plate/bracket?

wrt the noise, can you hear it with the case on? Have you tried disconnecting the front fan to see if it still does it? (just out of interest, obviously don't run the system like this.)

That's definitely a squeeze. I'm tempted to go 1080 Ti, SC2 as I hear that fits a bit more nicely. What are your thoughts?


----------



## w0ts0n

I went for the 1080 Ti SC2.





Fits and runs perfectly.


----------



## r3mi5awi

Hi man, are those fans are the SilverStone SST-FN123?


----------



## w0ts0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3mi5awi*
> 
> Hi man, are those fans are the SilverStone SST-FN123?


http://silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=597&area=en

I bought them because they are smaller. Fit well. I actually had enough space to add two more 80mm fans at the back. dropped the temp -10c.


----------



## r3mi5awi

Thanks


----------



## cubox

Hi.

Started to build my new gaming rig.
I must do some minor mods tog get the kraken x52 to fit properly because there is only 51mm not 55mm where the radiator sits as many has stated. But the graphic card hasn't come yet so I have some time to make it.

Will post More later


----------



## cubox

They are made from old cpu brackets. Had to make a cut on the inside of the sidepanel to make it fit.
Think it looks okey and I feel much calmer knowing that the radiator is secured


----------



## cubox

Quick question.
Is this fine or do anyone think I need to lower the front fan?


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sneaky2Toes*
> 
> Does anyone know if the MSI GTX 1070 Seahawk will work in the 250D? Curious if the radiator will reach to the front of the case.


It works. I am using the EVGA 1080ti version.


----------



## rene mauricio

It has been a while since the last time I used my 250D.

Late last year I made the choice to get rid of my Intel 7700K MATX Air 240 build and go with a Ryzen ITX 250D one instead. Thing is, I wanted a Ryzen+ / Ryzen2 system but felt confident that if I purchased a motherboard today that it would work for the next gen processors. With that in mind I am using a 1300X as a place holder on a ASRock AB350 ITX board because it had the features I was looking for an a layout that made sense to me.

What I was not expecting was that using this board would allow me to put an H100i V2 along side it AND still be able to use the retention bracket. That is... until I wanted to swap out the fans. You see, here in 2018, I wanted everything to be RGB. Gone are my sticks of White LED Vengeance RAM and in its place are RGB ones. Along with that change I also tossed out the White LED SP120 fans for some HD120 ones. On the Corsair site they claim that each fan is 120x25mm when actuality the HD120s are much thicker. As a result the retention bracket had to be removed in order to make room for the new fans.

With any luck Corsair will release something along the lines of an "H100i *PRO*" since the new PRO line seems to be a few millimeters thinner in the radiator department. Until then this is what I have so far;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmIxBd0_bpc


----------



## Mrip541

I'm thinking about upgrading my 4770k rig to an 8700k. I don't plan to go SLI, push overclocking boundaries, need 10 ssds, or really care at all what my rig looks like. I'm trying to think of a legitimate reason to switch away from the 250d, or a reason to switch to regular ATX, and I can't think of any. Am I missing something?

edit - Does anyone know if one of the new H115i Pros will fit?


----------



## Cannonkill

Mrip541 said:


> I'm thinking about upgrading my 4770k rig to an 8700k. I don't plan to go SLI, push overclocking boundaries, need 10 ssds, or really care at all what my rig looks like. I'm trying to think of a legitimate reason to switch away from the 250d, or a reason to switch to regular ATX, and I can't think of any. Am I missing something?
> 
> edit - Does anyone know of one of the new H115i Pros will fit?


Yo7 would have to look at the thickness of the rad and fans to check if it would fit, the case was kind of designed for a h100 so if it is the same dimensions it should. Also you have to consider where the tubes come out, like if they will hit the io on your mobo or front fan.


----------



## s3rg1

Hey, have anyone tried to mount 200mm radiator to the front of the case ? I'm thinking of migrating my build to smaller case and I'm not sure if I can fit 240mm long Phobya in. Could someone waste their precious time to measure the free space in the front for me please ?


----------



## Povilas123

s3rg1, If this what you meant. 

Also installed 200mm bitfenix fan upfront. Had to remove some of the plastic clips from fan, because optical drive holder was in a way


----------



## Dabouly

*My new Build Itx 1080 Ti build*

Hi all, new to the forum but decided to post my new build thanks to all the great tips I found going through this thread to get all the right parts. I took some of the components like HDDs and RAM out of my older 450D ATX build and placed them into the new 250D. And voila! Love the compactness of it all. 
I went with the MSI 1080 Ti for the color skim and because it fits perfectly in the case, just enough space for the fan blades to not touch the side panel dust filter and it's pretty quiet. With this setup I could even fit a 200mm front chassis fan without the metal grill. 
During installation of the radiator I recommend screwing it to the upper holes as it will prevent the 120mm from pressing against the motherboard, I could actually use all the screw holes to fix the fans to the radiator but decided against screwing the bottom parts to make it easy to remove them without removing the board. I could easily swap them in the future if I decided to go with full RGB even if they are a little bit thicker. I also didn't have to remove the middle back plate supporting the bottom part of the radiator. I recommend placing the 120mm as outtake to suck the hot air out of the case, after some testing I gained about 10°C vs intake.
I'm using a Coolermaster 80mm silent fan to suck hot air in the back, much cheaper than the Noctua NF-A8s and it perform well without being noisy, also matched the overall color scheme. I'm getting a second one after making sure the first one performed well.

Overall it's been a fun experience making this build, most time spent finding the best ways to route the cables to make it nice and clean. I love that its so small and you can easily move it around and put it on top of your desk instead of under. Cheers. :thumb:

Inside:
Intel i7 8700K
ASUS Z370-I Gaming
16GB G.skill TridentZ
MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X
Coolermaster V850
NZXT X52 Kraken
1x Samsung 256GB SM961 
1x Samsung 1000GB 850 EVO M.2
2x Seagate 3.5" 3000GB

Room temp without aircon around 23°C. GPU under load around 70°-72°C with the CPU hitting just below 60°C, GPU fans ramp up to around 60%-80%. Using MSI afterburner with custom fan curve and using NZXT CAM software in performance mode to regulate radiator and front chassis fans. You can hear the fans under load but it's still pretty quiet. Absolutely silent on idle, around 35-40°C for CPU & GPU.


----------



## FelipeSony

New fans, I replaced the original fans from my h100i v2 with a new noctua NF-A12X25 PWM.


----------



## museumman

I managed to pick up a 250D for $30 so grabbed an Asus B450i Strix board and transplanting my system into the "D". 1600X, Asus B450i Strix, R9 Nano, EKWB SE120 + EKWB SE240, EKWB SPC 60MX pump with a longer res, Corsair RMi750, 1 x 1TB 3.5HDD and 1 x 2.5 1TB HDD. 

Still have to plumb it all up and have a couple of Noctua 80mms and another XSPC RGB fan coming for the front of the rad to show thru the blowhole.

Its tight. I like tight. 

Thanks for the tips and tricks to you all!


----------



## Dinsy

Just finished my new 250d build.

For anyone who is wondering the Asus 1080ti Strix does also fit into the 250d. You have to remove the shroud and reattach it inside the case, but it wasn't too complicated.

I am fairly certain that the RTX 2080/2080ti strix wont fit, as they are slightly thicker and there is only about 1-2mm of width left. Could maybe mod the side panel to make it work though!


----------



## museumman

Finally got my fan situation sorted somewhat. Everything is buttoned down and done for now. Its only a make do housing until xmas so pretty happy with it as it sits.


----------



## blunted09

This might be a duplicate question, but is there a list of GTX 1080 cards that fit the case. Im just about to upgrade from a MSI GTX 980.

I know there are specs on the case and cards but it seems there are exceptions to just going off the exact measurements.

I'm specifically looking at the following:

-MSI Gtx 1080 Gaming - Im pretty sure it fits and this is my first choice card
-Asus Gtx 1080 strix - confirmed above to fit!
-Gigabyte Gtx 1080 - I can seem to find anything on it


----------



## Darazanjoll

I'm building a 250D rig myself and my plan is to go with the EVGA RTX 2080 Ti XC (Not Ultra XC). I've checked the measurements and it should fit just fine. Sadly it seems like its the only 2080 ti card that will fit and its the ugliest. 

// ASUS Fanboy.


----------



## blunted09

Figured id post some pics of the work. The Asus GTX 1080 Strix just barely fit. My ram and the front fan had to come out. Cleaned up the cables quite a bit. Id love to get some proper sleeved cables but its just too much. 

The card sits at 61 degrees while gaming at 1440p. It sits at 65 degrees while gaming on the 4k 75" tv it sits under. Great temps i think and the card is inaudible.


----------



## Darc

Does anyone know if the EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Black Edition will fit in this case?


----------



## 86JR

Anyone running one of these in 2020? If so what cpu cooler?


----------



## FelipeSony

86JR said:


> Anyone running one of these in 2020? If so what cpu cooler?


Corsair H100i V2 + Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM


----------



## Cool#9

I'm using the 250D as a home theater / gaming PC. 



ROG STRIX B360-i Gaming 

Intel Core-i5 9600K
Noctua NH-U9S
16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 

Corsair 650AX PS

EVGA GTX 1660 Super


I'm also putting the 5¼ drive bay to use with an older bluray drive for physical media.


----------



## ThoAppelsin

I have built a silent mini-ITX using 250D, to brace for the quarantine.

Aorus X570 I + Ryzen 5 3600 + Noctua NH-U9S + 2x16 GB Ballistix Sport LT (3200MHz CL16) + Sapphire Pulse RX 5700 XT + Asus ROG Thor 850W + stock fans

Silence is my priority. I will let CPU/GPU throttle if it comes to that.

I had the GPU, but one of its fans were making a rattling noise, and I'm waiting for the replacement now.

Everything was functioning pretty silent and pretty well otherwise. Still I wonder, should I get a 200mm Noctua NF-A20 PWM for the front intake? Will thermals/noise/performance improve?

I suspect that it might even get worse, because of the fan filter and that a 200mm fan has less static pressure.

Will it even fit? When I asked Noctua, they said it won't fit!


----------



## FelipeSony

new update. changed GTX1070 with RTX3070


----------

